# Adriano Galliani



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Il nostro Amministratore Delegato.
Il miglior dirigente del mondo?


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2012)

Aeeeeee ci mancava!


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aeeeeee ci mancava!



.....comunque se lo merita....un topic tutto suo...


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2012)

dell'universo


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Topic dell'anno!


----------



## Livestrong (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sicuramente migliore del tanto osannato leonardo, tanto per fare un nome


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Dicembre 2012)

Uno dei migliori,se non il migliore,con montagne di soldi a disposizione.Mediocre nella situazione in cui siamo ora.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2012)

Una sciagura una sciagura...

Se ci siamo trovati nella situazione in cui siamo, è anche per colpa sua. La politica degli ingaggi folli è una sua opera.
Senza contare i cessi parametri 0 con stipendi pagati super folli. Ma che ti porti a fare sto traore a darli 1 mil? Se vuoi fare numero prendi uno della primavera.


----------



## Albijol (10 Dicembre 2012)

Un parabolaio che avuto la sculata pazzesca di conoscere un miliardario in un periodo in cui nessuno nella concorrenza spendeva tanto nel calcio. Un miracolato.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Topic dell'anno!



.....del secolo....


----------



## Albijol (10 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....del secolo....



Cmq aprite anche il topic su Braida, il ds che ha il record del cento x cento di bidoni portati al milan nell'ultimo decennio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Hammer (10 Dicembre 2012)

Alterna boiate incredibili a colpi di fortuna a ottime intuizioni.


----------



## Jino (10 Dicembre 2012)

Gli errori su alcuni contratti recenti sono da censura. Bisogna però dare anche merito che da troppi anni fa mercato con i ficchi secchi.


----------



## Brain84 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Ci sa fare, è un fatto questo. Sa trattare i giocatori e portarseli a casa con 2 soldi. Poi è ovvio che se non hai manco quei 2 soldi, nemmeno un mago sarebbe capace di fare meglio.


----------



## Francy (10 Dicembre 2012)

Nel portare a casa i giocatori è bravo, solo che probabilmente ci si affeziona troppo e non ci sa fare nel gestirli. La gestione dei contratti fatta ultimamente è da urlo. Dopo una bella stagione va sempre, e dico sempre, al rinnovo. Per citare l'ultimo. Se lo meriterebbe e tutto ciò che volete, ma se fa davvero il rinnovo a El Shaarawy sarebbe il terzo ritocco in tre anni...


----------



## Albijol (11 Dicembre 2012)

due scudetti in 14 anni avendo il primo o secondo monte ingaggi della serie A. Questi sono fatti.


----------



## jaws (11 Dicembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> due scudetti in 14 anni avendo il primo o secondo monte ingaggi della serie A. Questi sono fatti.



28 trofei in 26 anni. Anche questi sono fatti


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi gli va dato atto di aver messo a segno un gran colpo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

E' bastato il colpo Balotelli per farvi dimenticare tutto il Male e le prese in giro di questo squallido personaggio? Dimenticate in fretta.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' bastato il colpo Balotelli per farvi dimenticare tutto il Male e le prese in giro di questo squallido personaggio? Dimenticate in fretta.



Non si dimentica nulla e le critiche se le merita tutte ma se fa una cosa buona è giusto dirlo.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Gennaio 2013)

Restiamo mediocri in difesa e centrocampo, nonostante l'attacco scintillante.. bravo per questo acquisto, ma il giudizio sul suo operato degli ultimi anni resta negativo.


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Gennaio 2013)

La sua uscita di stasera


----------



## Francy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bravo Galliani, oggi solo complimenti per te. Non si dimentica il passato, adesso vediamo però come vira il futuro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Gennaio 2013)

dipende tutto da come si comportera in futuro , come gestire il milan dei giovani ecc vi ricordo che pure dopo gli acquisti di ibra e binho tutti a festeggiare e oggi sappiamo che quei duei ci sono costati in parte thiago . Poi detto sinceramente non è che ha fatto chissa cosa era un copione scritto gia da quando balotelli ando via dall'inter


----------



## Dapone (29 Gennaio 2013)

la decisione di puntare sui giovani è ovvio che ha portato malumori. ma io sono sempre stato con adriano. in nemmeno sei mesi ha costruito una squadra giovane ed eliminato quasi tutte le scorie dello spogliatoio.

come ha già detto qualcuno...con 2 soldi porta a casa chiunque, l'importante è che abbia questi soldi. 

io non lo cambierei con nessuno.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Gennaio 2013)

Altro giocatore scontento in rotta con la società. Il colpo Balotelli era d'obbligo.
Ma non è più in grado di battere la concorrenza oer un giocatore o prenderne uno che non sia scontento dove gioca.

Dirigente pessimo


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Restiamo mediocri in difesa e centrocampo, nonostante l'attacco scintillante.. bravo per questo acquisto, ma *il giudizio sul suo operato degli ultimi anni resta negativo.*



Vero. soprattutto per i troppi contratti ricchi a gente che non li meritava neanche eper sbaglio...come abbia concesso 4 mln a Flamini per me resta un mistero.


----------



## jaws (30 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Altro giocatore scontento in rotta con la società. Il colpo Balotelli era d'obbligo.
> Ma non è più in grado di battere la concorrenza oer un giocatore o prenderne uno che non sia scontento dove gioca.
> 
> Dirigente pessimo



Sarà anche pessimo ma è l'unico in italia che riesce a portare grossi nomi nella sua squadra.
In Italia è il migliore e vi sfido a dimostrare il contrario, se si cerca di meglio bisogna guardare all'estero


----------



## Francy (30 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Sarà anche pessimo ma è l'unico in italia che riesce a portare grossi nomi nella sua squadra.
> In Italia è il migliore e vi sfido a dimostrare il contrario, se si cerca di meglio bisogna guardare all'estero



Per i giocatori più forti gliene va dato atto, è l'unico che riesce ancora a portarne in Italia dall'estero, ma ha gravissime carenze di conoscenza giocatori.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Unico, scusa se ho dubitato.


----------



## jaws (30 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Per i giocatori più forti gliene va dato atto, è l'unico che riesce ancora a portarne in Italia dall'estero, ma ha gravissime carenze di conoscenza giocatori.



Perchè è un AD, non un osservatore

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Francy ha scritto:


> Per i giocatori più forti gliene va dato atto, è l'unico che riesce ancora a portarne in Italia dall'estero, ma ha gravissime carenze di conoscenza giocatori.



Perchè è un AD, non un osservatore


----------



## Francy (30 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Perchè è un AD, non un osservatore
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Sì sì, è vero, ma parlo proprio di gestione squadra. Compra spesso in ruoli dove non abbiamo bisogno oppure compra giocatori per un ruolo che in realtà ne hanno un altro. Dovrebbe essere affiancato da un grande conoscitore di calcio.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Gennaio 2013)

Bisogna prenderlo per quello che è:

Rinnova a Dida, dà 4 milioni a Flamini, cerca di convincere Gattuso a restare, scambia cassano col pazzo e ci lascia 7 milioni.

Prende un difensore a 10 milioni e lo rivende a 40, un Elsha alla stessa cifra di un pereira o di un martinez, vende un morto a 15 milioni e con 8 di differenza prende balotelli.

Non credo sia da esaltare ma non trovo molto corretto nemmeno il pubblico dileggio cui è stato da qualche tempo sottoposto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Perchè è un AD, non un osservatore



Quello che dici è vero,ma nelle società normali.
Al Milan,Galliani è praticamente un Semidio,secondo solo al Santo Padre Silvio.Decide tutto lui,di conseguenza spende solo per giocatori che piacciono a lui.


----------



## jaws (30 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Sì sì, è vero, ma parlo proprio di gestione squadra. Compra spesso in ruoli dove non abbiamo bisogno oppure compra giocatori per un ruolo che in realtà ne hanno un altro. Dovrebbe essere affiancato da un grande conoscitore di calcio.



Più che altro dovrebbe essere meno servo di B. quello secondo me è il suo difetto più grande. Ma nessuno riuscirebbe in quell'impresa


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare. Se a Galliani vengono dati dei soldi e mandato di acquistare è uno dei migliori nel farlo. Se a Galliani vengono dati spiccioli ci può fare poco. Se a Galliani viene dato mandato di vendere lo deve fare. 

Su alcuni folli rinnovi (anche se sono frutto di non poter spendere sul mercato) ha tantissime colpe e non lo nego ma sull'andare a comprare ottiene risultati come pochi.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (30 Gennaio 2013)

OH Divino..... donaci luce pure nel mercato estivo


----------



## Ale (30 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare. Se a Galliani vengono dati dei soldi e mandato di acquistare è uno dei migliori nel farlo. Se a Galliani vengono dati spiccioli ci può fare poco. Se a Galliani viene dato mandato di vendere lo deve fare.
> 
> Su alcuni folli rinnovi (anche se sono frutto di non poter spendere sul mercato) ha tantissime colpe e non lo nego ma sull'andare a comprare ottiene risultati come pochi.



esatto

- - - Updated - - -

ma non facciamoci illusioni, d'estate senza le elezioni di mezzo, il mercato sarà in linea con quello della scorsa estate..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare. Se a Galliani vengono dati dei soldi e mandato di acquistare è uno dei migliori nel farlo. Se a Galliani vengono dati spiccioli ci può fare poco. Se a Galliani viene dato mandato di vendere lo deve fare.
> 
> Su alcuni folli rinnovi (anche se sono frutto di non poter spendere sul mercato) ha tantissime colpe e non lo nego ma sull'andare a comprare ottiene risultati come pochi.



e vabbe se hai i soldi e il compito di acquistare non vedo dove sia la bravura , anzi mi sembra il minimo per uno che gira nel calcio ad alti livelli da piu di 20 anni  se solo fosse un po piu umile e capisse che deve essere affiancato da un vero ds messo a capo di una degna rete di osservatori a quest'ora in italia non ci fermerebbe nessuno considerato anche che il milan fattura piu di tutte e le dirette concorrenti sono gestite da branca e marmotta


----------



## Vinz (30 Gennaio 2013)

Che ha fatto di speciale? Con 20-23 milioni pure il mio panettiere va a comprare Balotelli.


----------



## Brain84 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Come già scritto qui a pagina 2, sa trattare con i club e sa sempre ricavarne qualcosa di positivo. Senza soldi non si possono fare grandi cose ma è riuscito a piegare il City grazie alla volontà del giocatore e a passare da 37mln di euro a 20+3 rateizzati. Non mi sembra un fattore di poco conto, considerato il fatto che la Juve che economicamente non è certo messa male, si è presa uno come Anelka


----------



## DennyJersey (30 Gennaio 2013)

A parte i teatrini e contro-smentite che imputo più che altro al Berlusca il mio giudizio visti gli ultimi mercati è un 6.5.


----------



## runner (30 Gennaio 2013)

quoto Jino come al solito.....

stavolta è stato perfetto!!

ancora una volta la mia idea di affiancargli un bel dirigente giovane e capace risolverebbe i problemi per quanto concerne l' arricchimento della squadra.....quanti colpi colpi alla Niang e El92 potremmo fare?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Come già scritto qui a pagina 2, sa trattare con i club e sa sempre ricavarne qualcosa di positivo. Senza soldi non si possono fare grandi cose ma è riuscito a piegare il City grazie alla volontà del giocatore e a passare da 37mln di euro a 20+3 rateizzati. Non mi sembra un fattore di poco conto, considerato il fatto che la Juve che economicamente non è certo messa male, si è presa uno come Anelka



dai su il vero costo di balotelli era intorno ai 25 mil , la storia dei 37 mil era ridicola considerando che il giocatore non aveva richieste concrete soprattutto a quel prezzo , poi il contesto è sempre quello : giocatore in rotta con la squadra e sappiamo tutti che in questo caso chi ci perde è la squadra che vende vedi anche il caso sjneider. Se avesse portato uno tra falcao e cavani per 25 mil sarebbe stato miracoloso ma se paghi un giocatore il suo vero valore non ci trovo niente di speciale . Sia chiaro tra marmotta e branca menta preferisco galliani , pero ripeto nell'operazione balotelli (ricordiamo che dietro c'è sempre raiola) non ci vedo nulla di eccezionale


----------



## Brain84 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> dai su il vero costo di balotelli era intorno ai 25 mil , la storia dei 37 mil era ridicola considerando che il giocatore non aveva richieste concrete soprattutto a quel prezzo , poi il contesto è sempre quello : giocatore in rotta con la squadra e sappiamo tutti che in questo caso chi ci perde è la squadra che vende vedi anche il caso sjneider. Se avesse portato uno tra falcao e cavani per 25 mil sarebbe stato miracoloso ma se paghi un giocatore il suo vero valore non ci trovo niente di speciale . Sia chiaro tra marmotta e branca menta preferisco galliani , pero ripeto nell'operazione balotelli (ricordiamo che dietro c'è sempre raiola) non ci vedo nulla di eccezionale



Secondo te è stato Balotelli a creare un caso per dare la rottura definitiva con il City? Tutta farina del suo sacco?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Secondo te è stato Balotelli a creare un caso per dare la rottura definitiva con il City? Tutta farina del suo sacco?



ma che balotelli quello non ha abbastanza neuroni per farlo , era un copione tutto scritto gia da quando era all'inter , e lo dissi in tempi non sospetti : balotelli si fara un paio di anni in esilio in qualche squadra all'estero per poi venire da noi , logico che dietro tutto cio c'è la regia del duo galliani-raiola . Ripeto in questa trattativa loro hanno sempre avuto il coltello dalla parte del manico


----------



## 2515 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Si sapeva comunque. Il giorno che Balo lasciò l'inter ero a scuola, interisti tranquillissimi e contenti e io col sorriso stampato in faccia "Guardate che alla fine viene da noi eh" XD


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Gennaio 2013)

anche se di errori ne ha fatti,specie coi contratti faraonici a gente improponibile,i giocatori ce li ha sempre portati a casa...presidente permettendo....il grandi giocatori li ha sempre presi il milan.Guardando quello che combinano marotta e branca....tutta la vita galliani.
I teatrini fannno parte di lui...il berlusca con quel mela marcia ha alimentato l abassamento della valutazione...casualmente la stessa cosa la fece con ibra...per poi comprarlo 15 gg dopo...Se ci mettessero i soldi galliani non sarebbe sicuramente un problema,anche se anch io gli affiancherei qualcuno di giovane...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Gennaio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> anche se di errori ne ha fatti,specie coi contratti faraonici a gente improponibile,i giocatori ce li ha sempre portati a casa...presidente permettendo....il grandi giocatori li ha sempre presi il milan.Guardando quello che combinano marotta e branca....tutta la vita galliani.
> I teatrini fannno parte di lui..*.il berlusca con quel mela marcia ha alimentato l abassamento della valutazione.*..casualmente la stessa cosa la fece con ibra...per poi comprarlo 15 gg dopo...Se ci mettessero i soldi galliani non sarebbe sicuramente un problema,anche se anch io gli affiancherei qualcuno di giovane...



se vabbe  la realtà è che dietro balotelli c'eravamo solo noi , quando non hai concorrenza spietata il compratore è sempre avvantaggiato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Io credo che la verità stia nel mezzo: non è il miglior dirigente dell'universo come va dicendo qualcuno ma non è neanche l'ultimo degli stupidi. Mercato lo sa fare in determinate situazioni e non necessariamente con montagne di soldi a disposizioni; il mercato lo sa fare per esempio con i giocatori in rotta ma non chiedetegli di scoprire nuovi talenti, d'altronde non è il suo mestiere; il mercato lo sa fare con i soldi, certo, però non gli servono 100 milioni di euro per allestire una squadra degna. Meriti il Dott. Galliani ce l'ha, però ha anche grosse colpe, per esempio nella gestione degli ingaggi che ritengo puntualmente oscena da parte sua. Infine direi che Galliani vada lodato se non altro perché deve sopportare Berlusconi, perché deve sempre metterci la faccia e le colpe sono relative quando il presidente gli da 0 euro per fare il mercato. 
Detto questo, i fatti dicono che è uno dei dirigenti più vincenti del mondo, questa cosa va presa con le pinze ma non è da buttare.


----------



## 2515 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sì ma sti juventini sono una cosa assurda, uno ha pure scritto che El Shaarawy è un bel potenziale ma che non ha ancora la personalità e la bravura per trascinare la squadra. XD Fortuna che qualcuno con meno prosciutto davanti agli occhi gli ha risposto "Ma che campionato hai visto? Sto qua da solo li ha tirati fuori dallo schifo fino al terzo posto."XD


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ma non chiedetegli di scoprire nuovi talenti, d'altronde non è il suo mestiere



Leggenda metropolitana imho, è lui che non vuole avere gente che cerca talenti. Lui ed il babbo non vogliono fare entrare in società nessuno, ad iniziare da Maldini. Galliani vuole coprire tutte le cariche. Ergo è anche colpa sua. La mia idea dell'antenna non cambia, balotelli è venuto per merito di balo in primis ma anche del pizzaiolo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Leggenda metropolitana imho, è lui che non vuole avere gente che cerca talenti. Lui ed il babbo non vogliono fare entrare in società nessuno, ad iniziare da Maldini. Galliani vuole coprire tutte le cariche. Ergo è anche colpa sua. La mia idea dell'antenna non cambia, balotelli è venuto per merito di balo in primis ma anche del pizzaiolo.



appunto , io lo dico da molto se the best(ia) avesse l'umiltà e la lungimiranza di capire che ha bisogna di gente che di calcio ne capisce veramente a quest'ora non avremmo rivali in italia visto che la seria A è ormai ad un livello bassisimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Leggenda metropolitana imho, è lui che non vuole avere gente che cerca talenti. Lui ed il babbo non vogliono fare entrare in società nessuno, ad iniziare da Maldini. Galliani vuole coprire tutte le cariche. Ergo è anche colpa sua. La mia idea dell'antenna non cambia, balotelli è venuto per merito di balo in primis ma anche del pizzaiolo.


Ho detto di non chiederli a lui i talenti, che poi la società abbia colpe sui talent scout è indubbio.


----------



## 2515 (30 Gennaio 2013)

DIO MIO STO CREPANDO!!!! Sentite sto tifoso della Juve:

galliani é stato perfetto:
prendiamo l'esempio di una ragazza quasi impossibile da conquistare...
lui ci prova in ogni modo, dall'inizio alla fine senza andare da 5 altre ragazze...dice: per me ci sei solo tu...

poi questa tentenna: dice, ma l'altro ragazzo mi offre una macchina, una barca ecc....
lui fa finta di esserci rimasto male e dice: vabene allora mi prendo un altra ragazza...
fa dire al fratello (il nanetto) che tanto quella ragazza non era giusta per lei....
e che ci siano tante ragazze + buone di lei...
poi qualche giorno dopo la richiama e dice: anche se ci ho provato, ma non posso dimenticarti...per me ci sei SOLO tu...

facendo cosi conquista la ragazza (balo) completamente e questa si accontenta anche di molto meno sentendo tutto questo affetto!


marotta invece senza stile va da una ragazza e le dice: sei bellissima, poi va da 5 altre e le dice la stessa cosa!

quando le amiche di queste ragazze (i media) gli chiedono: ma la vuoi la ragazza x o vuoi la ragazza a,b,c,d? lui risponde:

beh una di queste sarebbe bello.....come ***** si aspetta che un rvp, un balotelli, un drogba, un lopez, (cio'é la jennifer lopez, la christina aguilera, la selma hayek e la megan fox) si mettino con questo verme?!? ma con che coraggio?!? manco fosse brad pitt (barcellona/real m)

queste alla fine si stuffano e prendono quello che lo corteggia come si deve....
e marotta rimane single ->la juve senza attaccante
(eccezione llorente, che evidentemente non era corteggiato come le altre, ma che é una heidi klum qualsiasi che ci prova visto che aveva seal e un bodyguard (diciamo brutti come sono inter e napoli... )


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho detto di non chiederli a lui i talenti, che poi la società abbia colpe sui talent scout è indubbio.



Si ma spendidi io penso che sia lui in primis a non volere gente che scova talenti. Quella che non bisogna chiedere a lui è una colpa non una scusante. E' la lui la società Berlusconi manco sa chi sono i giocatori...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho detto di non chiederli a lui i talenti, che poi la società abbia colpe sui talent scout è indubbio.



il problema è che la società è galliani e basta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2013)

E questa può essere sicuramente una colpa, però spesso si è invocato che li portasse lui stesso, lui è un amministratore che giustamente ti chiude Balotelli, ti chiude Ibrahimovic e sa anche farlo, non di più.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E questa può essere sicuramente una colpa, però spesso si è invocato che li portasse lui stesso, lui è un amministratore che giustamente ti chiude Balotelli, ti chiude Ibrahimovic e sa anche farlo, non di più.



appunto , se capisse che una società che si rispetti ha bisogno pure di un ds e di altre figure che di calcio ne capiscono allora si inizierebbe a ragionare mentre galliani vuole comandare da solo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se vabbe  la realtà è che dietro balotelli c'eravamo solo noi , quando non hai concorrenza spietata il compratore è sempre avvantaggiato



bè sicuramente è la legge di mercato,ma nonostante questo non dà la garanzia che l affare si concluda positivamente...guarda come è finita con tevez...o ad ora con lo stesso kakà...Il nodo è...scambierest galliani con marotta sabatini o branca??...se ci pensa poi all estero club come il barca che svende ibra dopo un anno...il real con kaka...se non avesserp fondi pressochè illimitati non so come farebbero!!Io certa gente la considero incapace..molto piu di galliani a volte!a livello di trattative è forte ,se il berlusca non fermava l anno scorso invece che teatrino avremo avuto tevez con la concorrenza serrata del psg oltretutto...A livello di contratti e di certi rinnovi condivido che a volte è da internare...Ma molto spesso i suoi errori conincidono con la mancanza di fondi..


----------



## The Ripper (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ma quando venderà El Shaarawy che direte?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma quando venderà El Shaarawy che direte?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma quando venderà El Shaarawy che direte?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Ma quando venderà El Shaarawy che direte?


Eheh


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma quando venderà El Shaarawy che direte?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Ma quando venderà El Shaarawy che direte?



Il giorno in cui venderà El Shaarawy sarà perchè il presidente (suo datore di lavoro) gli dirà di farlo. Forse a tanta gente non è chiaro che Galliani deve fare ciò che gli viene ordinato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Gennaio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> bè sicuramente è la legge di mercato,ma nonostante questo non dà la garanzia che l affare si concluda positivamente...guarda come è finita con tevez...o ad ora con lo stesso kakà...*Il nodo è...scambierest galliani con marotta sabatini o branca??*...se ci pensa poi all estero club come il barca che svende ibra dopo un anno...il real con kaka...se non avesserp fondi pressochè illimitati non so come farebbero!!Io certa gente la considero incapace..molto piu di galliani a volte!a livello di trattative è forte ,se il berlusca non fermava l anno scorso invece che teatrino avremo avuto tevez con la concorrenza serrata del psg oltretutto...A livello di contratti e di certi rinnovi condivido che a volte è da internare...*Ma molto spesso i suoi errori conincidono con la mancanza di fondi.*.



ho gia risposto nei post precedenti no , se cambi lo fai per migliorare non per peggiorare la situazione  la mia soluzione la ripeto per l'n-ssima volta è galliani+ds+rete di osservatori che capiscono di calcio . Gli errori di galliani sono imputabili al suo affidarsi solo ed esclusivamente ai procuratori , la mancanza di soldi è una scusa che conta fino ad un certo punto , io la chiamerei mancanza di idee , pero ad oggi la gestione del milan è sicuramente migliore di quella di un po di tempo fa

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Il giorno in cui venderà El Shaarawy sarà perchè il presidente (suo datore di lavoro) gli dirà di farlo. Forse a tanta gente non è chiaro che Galliani deve fare ciò che gli viene ordinato.



hai dimenticato di dire che le vendite sono servite per ripianare i buchi in bilancio creati dal buon galliani e la sua politica dei rinnovi scellerati


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ho gia risposto nei post precedenti no , se cambi lo fai per migliorare non per peggiorare la situazione  la mia soluzione la ripeto per l'n-ssima volta è galliani+ds+rete di osservatori che capiscono di calcio . Gli errori di galliani sono imputabili al suo affidarsi solo ed esclusivamente ai procuratori , la mancanza di soldi è una scusa che conta fino ad un certo punto , io la chiamerei mancanza di idee , pero ad oggi la gestione del milan è sicuramente migliore di quella di un po di tempo fa
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Hai ragione, infatti ho criticato le sue molte scelte errate per gli ingaggi. Anche se in parte è scusato dal fatto che non aveva soldi per fare mercato e sostituire un cacchio di nessuno. E concludo con un, la gente si divertiva con Ibra e Kakà nonostante i loro 12 mln, vero?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, infatti ho criticato le sue molte scelte errate per gli ingaggi. Anche se in parte è scusato dal fatto che non aveva soldi per fare mercato e sostituire un cacchio di nessuno. E concludo con un, la gente si divertiva con Ibra e Kakà nonostante i loro 12 mln, vero?



siamo d'accordo che la gente si diverte con ibra e kakka e non con pippa pazzini , ma un ottimo dirigente deve far quadrare i conti , non possiamo divertirci una stagione e rischiare di andare in banca rotta la stagione successiva


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> siamo d'accordo che la gente si diverte con ibra e kakka e non con pippa pazzini , ma un ottimo dirigente deve far quadrare i conti , non possiamo divertirci una stagione e rischiare di andare in banca rotta la stagione successiva



Ho capito il tuo discorso, son d'accordo. Dico solo, quanti tifosi si sono lamentati quand'è arrivato Ibra? Perchè nessuno ha criticato l'acquisto di Zlatan quando tutti sapevamo che aveva un ingaggio che non ci potevamo permettere e alla lunga avremmo pagato a caro prezzo. 

Per il semplice fatto che al tifoso dei conti, dei bilanci, degli ingaggi non frega una cippa di niente, al tifoso basta vincere e per farlo servono gli Ibra.

Galliani avrà dato anche folli ingaggi ad alcuni pensionati, non dico di no, errori che vanno sottolineati, ma quando ha soldi per fare mercato Adriano porta i nomi, porta gente forte. Alcuni esempi? 

Ibra a 24, pagato l'anno prima 3 volte tanto.
Balotelli a 20 quando chiedevano oltre 30 all'inizio. 
Tevez scambiato per il rottame Pato. 

Questi sono tre capolavori, il terzo rovinato dal bresidente. 

Andate a cercare i capolavori di Branca, Marotta e Baldini.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho capito il tuo discorso, son d'accordo. Dico solo, quanti tifosi si sono lamentati quand'è arrivato Ibra? Perchè nessuno ha criticato l'acquisto di Zlatan quando tutti sapevamo che aveva un ingaggio che non ci potevamo permettere e alla lunga avremmo pagato a caro prezzo.
> 
> Per il semplice fatto che al tifoso dei conti, dei bilanci, degli ingaggi non frega una cippa di niente, al tifoso basta vincere e per farlo servono gli Ibra.
> 
> ...



su ibra all'epoca gia dissi che quei 12 mil sarebbero costati cari pero tutti sostenevano che si era ridotto l'ingaggio  ero contrario anche a binho a dirla tutta . A mio avviso tra quelle da te citate l'unica , la vera mandrakata era l'affare tevez-pato purtroppo per noi in quel caso abbiamo pagato la storia d'amore con la figlia del presidentissimo


----------



## AndrasWave (30 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per il semplice fatto che al tifoso dei conti, dei bilanci, degli ingaggi non frega una cippa di niente, al tifoso basta vincere e per farlo servono gli Ibra.



Allora è bene che inizino a fregarsene. E chi continua a sostenere che il tifo non centra nulla con conti a posto, autosostegno, progetto e compagnia bella per me non ha ragione.
Ai tifosi "basta" vincere dici? 
Bene, io mi autodefinisco tifoso, ma un tifoso consapevole. Non un bimbominkia viziato che vuole il dream team di giocatori strapagati. Altrimenti vado a tifare Manchester City (che però non vince).

Galliani è astuto ed è un buonissimo markettaro, ma non basta Balotelli per dimenticare gli ultimi anni di errori, figure da cioccolataio, bugie, sorrisini e leccate al presidente. Non si dimentica la sua completa incompetenza per quanto riguarda gli ingaggi, non si dimentica la sua predisposizione ad essere succube dei procuratori. Non si dimentica neanche la miriade di giocatori da censura comprati. Per un Ibra che è venuto, decine di mediocri giocatori sono passati da milanello, alcuni pur essendo palesemente giocatori finiti (Emerson e Mancini non li dimenticherò mai).

Galliani ha dietro di se il Milan. Ha dietrò di se una società che ha (ancora per fortuna) un forte fascino, un grande appeal mediatico e sportivo. Questo non dimenticatelo. Pradè che cura gli interessi della Fiorentina, quest'estate ha fatto un mercato che Galliani manco si sognerebbe. E Pradè alle spalle ha la Fiorentina, una squadra che con tutto il rispetto di questo mondo non vale un quinto del Milan. Eppure..

Complimenti a Galliani per l'affare Balotelli, su questo non ci piove. Ma mi pare poco coerente da parte mia idolatrarlo in toto solo perchè in questa occasione si è mosso bene. Il passato non si dimentica..

E comunque, in questa trattativa il lavoro sporco l'ha fatto Raiola, così come lo fece per Ibra. In etrambi i casi è LUI che ha fatto crollare il prezzo, non Galliani. Mettiamoci anche le volontà di Mario, e il fatto che tifa Milan..il cerchio è fatto.


----------



## Hammer (30 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il problema è che la società è galliani e basta



E Raiola, e Preziosi


----------



## jaws (30 Gennaio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Che ha fatto di speciale? Con 20-23 milioni pure il mio panettiere va a comprare Balotelli.



Non è proprio così sai?
Ci sono altri dirigenti che con quei soldi, o anche di più, in tasca si sono portati a casa Quaresma, Felipe Melo, Martinez, Pepe,...


----------



## Aphex (30 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani è il migliore al mondo a condurre le trattative, solo che per quanto riguarda gli aspetti tecnici (Contratti) e lo scouting (Procuratori e amici di amici) è un principiante.


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Allora è bene che inizino a fregarsene. E chi continua a sostenere che il tifo non centra nulla con conti a posto, autosostegno, progetto e compagnia bella per me non ha ragione.
> Ai tifosi "basta" vincere dici?
> Bene, io mi autodefinisco tifoso, ma un tifoso consapevole. Non un bimbominkia viziato che vuole il dream team di giocatori strapagati. Altrimenti vado a tifare Manchester City (che però non vince).
> 
> ...



Io sono un tifoso che si interessa dell'econonomia della squadra, sempre nei limiti delle conoscenze, io sono il primo a dire che il Milan si doveva dare una regolata nei costi. Però quanto mi arriva un Ibra, che viene strapagato, francamente non me ne frega nulla perchè è un campione tale da farmi solo e soltanto goire.

Galliani è un lecchino del presidente? Io questa cosa non la capirò mai. Ma scusate, qualsiasi lavoro al mondo che tu faccia dall'operaio, al barista, all'autista, all'amministratore delegato hai un tuo superiore al quale devi ubbidire. Se Berlusconi dice a Galliani di fare una cosa lui la fa, perchè è pagato per farlo, non è che si possa rifiutare di farlo, altrimenti quella è la porta. 

L'appeal mediatico sportivo chi l'ha costruito nel corso di 26 anni?!

La Fiorentina che ha fatto un mercato super e tutti la elogiano intanto è dietro al Milan che ha fatto un mercato tragico. 

Galliani ha fatto acquisti senza senso? Giocatori scarsi? Si è vero, ma trovami un dirigente che faccia 100 acquisti e li azzecchi tutti. In questo lavoro il rischio c'è a prendere tutto e tutti, nessuno sbaglia. Il dirigente bravo è quello che sbaglia di meno.

Galliani succube dei procuratori? Tutti lo sono, ormai i procuratori sono quelli che muovono tutto nel calcio. 

Galliani negli ultimi 10 anni ha fatto una serie di rinnovi, di ingaggi senza senso. In questo va ovviamente criticato, ci mancherebbe. Anche se c'è da dire che quando non puoi investire sui cartellini perchè la proprietà non ti da la grana sei quasi obbligato a tenere certi calciatori se vuoi rimanere a determinati livelli. Però i suoi errori li ha comunque commessi e sono il primo a sottolinearlo.


----------



## Dexter (30 Gennaio 2013)

in sta sessione di mercato ha anche fatto un contratto fino al 2050 a zaccardo che ha mille anni,non ha ceduto abate,antonini e robinho nonostante offerte decenti. ora non so quanto possa effettivamente durare il campione del mondo,ma per una perla che il buon adrianone fa non possiamo dimenticare i disastri che combina. poi a me traorè al milan e pogba alla juve (di raiola!) fa ancora girare tanto le palle...


----------



## jaws (30 Gennaio 2013)

Perchè paragonare Traore e Pogba?
Io allora potrei dire Niang al Milan e Anelka alla Juve


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> in sta sessione di mercato ha anche fatto un contratto fino al 2050 a zaccardo che ha mille anni,non ha ceduto *abate,antonini e robinho nonostante offerte decenti*. ora non so quanto possa effettivamente durare il campione del mondo,ma per una perla che il buon adrianone fa non possiamo dimenticare i disastri che combina. poi a me traorè al milan e pogba alla juve (di raiola!) fa ancora girare tanto le palle...



Offerte dei giornali. Nella realtà? Credi davvero siano arrivati 13 mln per Abate? e 7 per Antonini? e 7 per Robinho? per me non è arrivato nessuna offerta di quel tipo, altrimenti se n'erano già andati.


----------



## Dexter (30 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Perchè paragonare Traore e Pogba?
> Io allora potrei dire Niang al Milan e Anelka alla Juve



perchè pogba era stato proposto per primo proprio al milan,sotto consiglio del pizzaiolo raiola. ma adrianone ha preferito non sborsare quel paio di milioncini per un classe 93 del manchester per prendere a zero euro un 27enne dal nancy. niang e anelka non c'entrano niente l'un l'altro...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Offerte dei giornali. Nella realtà? Credi davvero siano arrivati 13 mln per Abate? e 7 per Antonini? e 7 per Robinho? per me non è arrivato nessuna offerta di quel tipo, altrimenti se n'erano già andati.



probabile tu abbia ragione,ma quella è gente che tra ingaggio e apporto alla squadra (nullo,almeno per quanto riguarda il giovine e il brasiliano) è da mandare via anche per la metà..


----------



## robs91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

A Galliani bisognerebbe chiedere perchè gli unici colpi di peso fatti negli ultimi anni siano stati praticamente solo attaccanti. Ora mi va benissimo Balotelli però sarebbe sarebbe gradito anche un centrocampista coi controc..,mi sono leggermente stufato di vedere giocare certi cessi come Flamini e mediocri come Montolivo e Boateng, quando fino a qualche anno fa avevamo Pirlo-Seedorf e Kakà.


----------



## jaws (30 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> perchè pogba era stato proposto per primo proprio al milan,sotto consiglio del pizzaiolo raiola. ma adrianone ha preferito non sborsare quel paio di milioncini per un classe 93 del manchester per prendere a zero euro un 27enne dal nancy. niang e anelka non c'entrano niente l'un l'altro...



Questo messaggio è pieno di inesattezze e dato che pur di avere ragione sei disposto ad inventare notizie chiudo qua la discussione

- - - Aggiornato - - -



robs91 ha scritto:


> A Galliani bisognerebbe chiedere perchè gli unici colpi di peso fatti negli ultimi anni siano stati praticamente solo attaccanti. Ora mi va benissimo Balotelli però sarebbe sarebbe gradito anche un centrocampista coi controc..,mi sono leggermente stufato di vedere giocare certi cessi come Flamini e mediocri come Montolivo e Boateng, quando fino a qualche anno fa avevamo Pirlo-Seedorf e Kakà.



Montolivo mediocre? Magari averne altri come lui altro che mediocre


----------



## Dexter (30 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Questo messaggio è pieno di inesattezze e dato che pur di avere ragione sei disposto ad inventare notizie chiudo qua la discussione



dove sarebbero le inesattezze? l'ha detto pure galliani che ha preso niang perchè "pogba non era a 0,c'erano da pagare commissioni varie". se lo sa gli è stato proposto...


----------



## jaws (30 Gennaio 2013)

Lo sa perchè conosce Raiola.
Ma Pogba voleva andare alla Juve e Raiola lì voleva mandarlo.
Ma poi se credi che Galliani ha preferito Traore a Pogba perchè il primo era gratis allora perchè hanno comprato Niang?
C'erano un sacco di attaccanti svincolati da poter acquistare


----------



## Francy (31 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Lo sa perchè conosce Raiola.
> Ma Pogba voleva andare alla Juve e Raiola lì voleva mandarlo.
> Ma poi se credi che Galliani ha preferito Traore a Pogba perchè il primo era gratis allora perchè hanno comprato Niang?
> C'erano un sacco di attaccanti svincolati da poter acquistare



In realtà è inesatto. Negli ultimi mesi del 2011 eravamo in pole per Pogba, poi è arrivata la Juve.


----------



## Vinz (31 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così sai?
> Ci sono altri dirigenti che con quei soldi, o anche di più, in tasca si sono portati a casa Quaresma, Felipe Melo, Martinez, Pepe,...


Balotelli non lo voleeva nessuno, solo la Juve disperata all'ultimo momento.
Forse hai dimenticato che con quei soldi anche il Milan ha comprato cessi niente male, tipo Olivera, Huntelaar e altri.
E questo non è nemmeno il centro del discorso.

Quello che dico è che non c'è stato nessun colpo di genio o di bravura nel prendere Balotelli a 20-23 milioni, perchè tanto vale.


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Gennaio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Balotelli non lo voleeva nessuno, solo la Juve disperata all'ultimo momento.
> Forse hai dimenticato che con quei soldi anche il Milan ha comprato cessi niente male, tipo Olivera, Huntelaar e altri.
> E questo non è nemmeno il centro del discorso.
> 
> Quello che dico è che non c'è stato nessun colpo di genio o di bravura nel prendere Balotelli a 20-23 milioni, perchè tanto vale.



In realtà il prezzo dipende, soprattutto in questi casi, dall'incrocio tra domanda e offerta. Se il city è partito realmente da 37 milioni, questa trattativa è stata condotta magistralmente. Questo dal lato meramente economico (non sono proprio un balotelli fan).

Ps: Povero Huntelaar non era un cesso, bastava non farlo giocare ala


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Balotelli non lo voleeva nessuno, solo la Juve disperata all'ultimo momento.
> Forse hai dimenticato che con quei soldi anche il Milan ha comprato cessi niente male, tipo Olivera, Huntelaar e altri.
> E questo non è nemmeno il centro del discorso.
> 
> Quello che dico è che non c'è stato nessun colpo di genio o di bravura nel prendere Balotelli a 20-23 milioni, perchè tanto vale.



Beh Balo vale molto più dei 23 mln pagati.L'operazione è ottima,vista anche l'età.Noi critichiamo giustamente la società,che negli ultimi anni ha sbagliati tantissime mosse di mercato,ma quest'ultima non si può criticare.Il giocatore può valere il triplo del cash speso.


----------



## Vinz (31 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli l'hanno pagato 28 milioni due anni e mezzo prima, solo l'ultima stagione ha giocato ai suoi livelli (più o meno), non vedo perchè il costo sarebbe dovuto essere di addirittura 37 milioni, 10 in più del suo valore quasi 3 anni prima.
Che poi il City all'inizio abbia sparato alto è un altro discorso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> A Galliani bisognerebbe chiedere perchè gli unici colpi di peso fatti negli ultimi anni siano stati praticamente solo attaccanti. Ora mi va benissimo Balotelli però sarebbe sarebbe gradito anche un centrocampista coi controc..,mi sono leggermente stufato di vedere giocare certi cessi come Flamini e mediocri come Montolivo e Boateng, quando fino a qualche anno fa avevamo Pirlo-Seedorf e Kakà.


Semplicemente perchè gli unici acquisti che il Milan fa di un certo calibro sono giocatori mediatici e si sa che nel calcio generalmente gli acquisti più mediatici sono quelli che si fanno per il reparto avanzato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Lo sa perchè conosce Raiola.
> *Ma Pogba voleva andare alla Juve e Raiola lì voleva mandarlo.*
> Ma poi se credi che Galliani ha preferito Traore a Pogba perchè il primo era gratis allora perchè hanno comprato Niang?
> C'erano un sacco di attaccanti svincolati da poter acquistare



se adesso esce la storia di pogba juventino  il pizzaiolo l'ha offerto un po a tutti in primis all'amicone galliani che quando ha sentito che c'erano da pagare 2-3 mil come il suo solito si è alzato dalla tavola e poi se ne è andato , ovviamente il pizzaiolo mica resta fermo e si rivolge a nedved giocatore al tempo sotto la sua procura e la juve ha pagato i soldi che bisognava pagare , poi se vogliamo credere alle storielle liberi di farlo .
Per la questione balotelli come qualcuno giustamente ha detto io di eccezzionale non ci vedo proprio nulla , visto che mario in spagna non aveva richieste , idem in inghilterra , poteva venire solo in italia e per ovvie ragioni o noi o la rube e la volontà del giocatore conta fino ad un certo punto perche se galliani non avesse pagato i soldi richiesti dal city sarebbe andato alla rube (la storia pogba insegna) ; poi la storia dei 37 mil o è una trovata giornalistica (visto che io non credo nè ai 13 per abate nè ai 7 per il ccciovine e manco ai 37 per balo) o era una richiesta buttata li dal city per vedere se il pesce abboccava , la realtà dei fatti dice che balotelli fu acquistato dal city intorno ai 25 mil piu bonus e siccome il suo valore non è di certo salito alle stelle 20 mil + bonus è il giusto prezzo , considerando anche l'ammortamento il city non ha perso e forse ci ha anche guadagnato ; quindi di miracoloso non ci vedo proprio nulla visto che i tre protagonisti della vicenda (milan,city e giocatore) sono tutti contenti


----------



## jaws (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ancora con sta storia che Galliani non ha voluto Pogba perchè costava 3 milioni. Ma allora mi spiegate perchè i Attacco ha preso Niang e non un giocatore svincolato?
E poi addirittura per criticarlo esce fuori pure che Huntelaar è un cesso, ma dai.
L'unico acquisto oneroso sbagliato di Galliani negli ultimi anni è stato Oliveira, gli altri giocatori scarsi che sono arrivati sono venuti gratis o quasi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia che Galliani non ha voluto Pogba perchè costava 3 milioni. *Ma allora mi spiegate perchè i Attacco ha preso Niang e non un giocatore svincolato?*
> E poi addirittura per criticarlo esce fuori pure che Huntelaar è un cesso, ma dai.
> L'unico acquisto oneroso sbagliato di Galliani negli ultimi anni è stato Oliveira, gli altri giocatori scarsi che sono arrivati sono venuti gratis o quasi


ma se l'ha detto galliani stesso che pogba è costato di piu di niang e per questo motivo non l'ha preso , vatti a rivedere la sua dichiarazione che ti devo dire . La questione huntelaar è diversa , il giocatore non è affatto una pippa solo che non c'entrava niente con i nostri schemi (ammesso che nel milan di leonardo ci fosse uno schema ) , la critica è dovuta al fatto che galliani spesso compra cosi tanto per comprare e fare contenti i tifosi , perche se mi prendi huntelaar per farlo giocare esterno destro d'attacco quando è prima punta (ricordiamo che di punte in squadra c'erano boriello , inzaghi e eventualmente pato) o non capisci di calcio o non conosci il giocatore e in questa ultima ipotesi torniamo sempre al fatto che galliani compra il nome giusto per dire abbiamo preso tizio dal real  un dirigente competente a mio avviso avrebbe venduto kaka e con i 15 mil (soldi spesi per hunt) avrebbe preso sjneider


----------



## jaws (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ha detto che Pogba è costato più di Niang ma non che non l'ha preso per quello.
Secondo me i rapporti tra il Milan e Raiola erano tesi per la cessione di Ibrahimovic in quel periodo e quindi lui ha spinto per farlo andare alla Juve.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ha detto che Pogba è costato più di Niang ma non che non l'ha preso per quello.
> Secondo me i rapporti tra il Milan e Raiola erano tesi per la cessione di Ibrahimovic in quel periodo e quindi lui ha spinto per farlo andare alla Juve.



rapporti talmente tesi che hanno portato balotelli al milan  ma se il pizzaiolo è l'estensione fisica di galliani dove li vedi sti rapposti tesi ?


----------



## jaws (31 Gennaio 2013)

Se credi che Raiola sia uno che fa gli interessi del Milan e di Galliani sbagli di grosso.
Raiola fa solo i suoi di interessi


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma se l'ha detto galliani stesso che pogba è costato di piu di niang e per questo motivo non l'ha preso , vatti a rivedere la sua dichiarazione che ti devo dire . La questione huntelaar è diversa , il giocatore non è affatto una pippa solo che non c'entrava niente con i nostri schemi (ammesso che nel milan di leonardo ci fosse uno schema ) , la critica è dovuta al fatto che galliani spesso compra cosi tanto per comprare e fare contenti i tifosi , perche se mi prendi huntelaar per farlo giocare esterno destro d'attacco quando è prima punta (ricordiamo che di punte in squadra c'erano boriello , inzaghi e eventualmente pato) o non capisci di calcio o non conosci il giocatore e in questa ultima ipotesi torniamo sempre al fatto che galliani compra il nome giusto per dire abbiamo preso tizio dal real  un dirigente competente a mio avviso avrebbe venduto kaka e con i 15 mil (soldi spesi per hunt) avrebbe preso sjneider


Se non ricordo male prendemmo Huntelaar e non Sneijder perché in quel periodo si pensava di giocare con il 4312 e nel ruolo di trequartista avevamo già Ronaldinho,quindi si è preferito puntare su un attaccante.Poi le cose sono cambiate ed Huntelaar si è ritrovato a giocare esterno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se credi che Raiola sia uno che fa gli interessi del Milan e di Galliani sbagli di grosso.
> Raiola fa solo i suoi di interessi



mbe grazie e mi sembra il minimo visto che non è tesserato milan , infatti non ho mai detto che raiola faccia gli interessi del milan e l'affare pogba ne è la prova piu recente

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male prendemmo Huntelaar e non Sneijder perché in quel periodo si pensava di giocare con il 4312 e nel ruolo di trequartista avevamo già Ronaldinho,quindi si è preferito puntare su un attaccante.Poi le cose sono cambiate ed Huntelaar si è ritrovato a giocare esterno.



di certo non è una scusa ma un aggravante considerando che dinho ha dato il meglio di se proprio partendo da sinistra per poi accentrarsi


----------



## jaws (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ma se hai appena scritto che Raiola è l'estensione fisica di Galliani? che volevi dire allora?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma se hai appena scritto che Raiola è l'estensione fisica di Galliani? che volevi dire allora?



che raiola viene mandato a destra e sinistra da galliani , tutte le ultime trattative del milan passavano da raiola a prescindere dal fatto che il calciatore trattato da fosse o meno della sua scuderia , ovviamente lo fa perche prende bei soldoni mica perche sono amici


----------



## jaws (31 Gennaio 2013)

Appunto, e quindi chi lo dice che per Pogba Raiola ha chiamato prima di tutti Galliani?
Perchè avrebbe dovuto farlo, mica sono amici


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Appunto, e quindi chi lo dice che per Pogba Raiola ha chiamato prima di tutti Galliani?
> Perchè avrebbe dovuto farlo, mica sono amici



vabbe ci rinuncio  ti lascio solo il commento dell'utente francy postato nella pagina prima : Negli ultimi mesi del 2011 eravamo in pole per Pogba, poi è arrivata la Juve


----------



## jaws (31 Gennaio 2013)

Queste sono considerazioni personali, non ci sono fatti a supportarle.
E dato che vi basate sul nulla ci rinuncio pure io


----------



## Dexter (31 Gennaio 2013)

io credo che miglior dirigente del mondo sia riduttivo,è per distacco il miglior dirigente del sistema solare. cioè,per dire,io affari come i suoi su giove non li ho mai visti fare,e guardate che giove è molto più grande della terra.tutto questo,ovviamente,per aver preso balotelli l'altroieri. passiamo sopra le bugie di questi anni,i contratti milionari a pippe ultratrentenni,i parametri 0 scandalosi,i rinnovi a giocatori che non si reggevano in piedi. non fa niente no? ha preso balotelli quindi è il migliore  

ironia a parte,un qualunque altro dirigente,anche DELLI CARRI,era capace a concludere le operazioni per le quali galliani viene idolatrato. guardacaso,dietro i suoi ultimi grandi colpi,c'è sempre raiola...strano no? quando invece fa di testa sua combina danni..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> io credo che miglior dirigente del mondo sia riduttivo,è per distacco il miglior dirigente del sistema solare. cioè,per dire,io affari come i suoi su giove non li ho mai visti fare,e guardate che giove è molto più grande della terra.tutto questo,ovviamente,per aver preso balotelli l'altroieri. passiamo sopra le bugie di questi anni,i contratti milionari a pippe ultratrentenni,i parametri 0 scandalosi,i rinnovi a giocatori che non si reggevano in piedi. non fa niente no? ha preso balotelli quindi è il migliore
> 
> ironia a parte,un qualunque altro dirigente,anche DELLI CARRI,era capace a concludere le operazioni per le quali galliani viene idolatrato. guardacaso,dietro i suoi ultimi grandi colpi,c'è sempre raiola...strano no? quando invece fa di testa sua combina danni..



non a caso raiola spingeva per pogba e il buon the best(ia) ha resistito perche voleva traorè e il rinnovo di flamini


----------



## jaws (31 Gennaio 2013)

El Sharaawy l'ha portato Raiola al Milan?
Montolivo gratis l'ha portato Raiola al Milan?
Niang l'ha portato Raiola al Milan?

o magari è stato Delli Carri...


----------



## Dexter (31 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> El Sharaawy l'ha portato Raiola al Milan?
> Montolivo gratis l'ha portato Raiola al Milan?
> Niang l'ha portato Raiola al Milan?
> 
> o magari è stato Delli Carri...


delli carri ha portato weiss e quintero  ogni dirigente ha le sue "macchie",ma galliani ne ha tantissime. poi prende un giocatore buono e allora si dimentica tutto lo schifo combinato prima...ed è cosi ad OGNI acquisto buono...


----------



## jaws (31 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sa che molte cose non sono chiare, è ovvio che Galliani sbaglia e infatti se si fa un confronto Galliani vs Dirigente Perfetto il Dirigente Perfetto vince
Ma se si fa un contronto Galliani vs Qualsiasi altro dirigente Italiano, allora Galliani vince senza dubbio, e vi sfido a dimostrare il contrario
Sicuramente in Europa ci sono dirigenti migliori di lui ma in Italia lui è ancora il migliore


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Mi sa che molte cose non sono chiare, è ovvio che Galliani sbaglia e infatti se si fa un confronto Galliani vs Dirigente Perfetto il Dirigente Perfetto vince
> Ma se si fa un contronto Galliani vs Qualsiasi altro dirigente Italiano, allora Galliani vince senza dubbio, e vi sfido a dimostrare il contrario
> Sicuramente in Europa ci sono dirigenti migliori di lui ma in Italia lui è ancora il migliore



mbe te credo i dirigenti di inter e juve si chiamano marotta e branca , dalla serie ti piace vincere facile


----------



## Francy (31 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani, come tutti i dirigenti, ha dei punti di forza e di debolezza. Galliani non si sa come quando vuole un grande nome riesce a tagliare fuori tutta la concorrenza (a parità di disponibilità economica intendo, far fuori il City su un giocatore che vuole è impossibile), spesso porta a casa chi vuole lui e, ad oggi, è l'unico che porta in Italia i grandi nomi in Italia.

Per il resto è un dirigente sportivo abbastanza scadente. Poche idee, sempre le solite (minestre riscaldate ad esempio), si affida ad altri per la conoscenza dei calciatori, non vuole nessuno che abbia influenza nel Milan, compra a volte a caso, non segue nessun progetto tattico.

P.S.: trovate le news su Pogba nelle due sessioni di mercato precedenti a quest'estate. Troverete che nell' estate 2011 Raiola e i giornalisti affermavano che eravamo forti sul giocatore, mentre il sorpasso si è concretizzato circa nel Gennaio scorso. C'era anche chi parlava di un Raiola infastidito col Milan perchè non gli era stato dato il mandato per portare Tevez al Milan, che gli aveva preferito Riso, ma a questo non credo più di tanto.


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> mbe grazie e mi sembra il minimo visto che non è tesserato milan , infatti non ho mai detto che raiola faccia gli interessi del milan e l'affare pogba ne è la prova piu recente
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


E' un aggravante,ma la colpa non la do a Galliani,ma all'allenatore (se così si può chiamare).


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (31 Gennaio 2013)

Il caso Pogba è molto strano, lo citate un po' tutti ma alla fine non si possono mica prendere tutti i giocatori che circolano, alla fine si è fatto un certo tipo di scelta, si è preso Niang, si era presto El Sha, insomma sui giovani ci siamo mossi bene. Pogba era seguito anche dall'Inter che disse: ci defiliamo perchè così vuole Ferguson.. forse anche Galliani non ha vouto gettarsi su un giocatore in rotta con la dirigenza del MU (non ci credo fino in fondo ma è una cosa che non voglio mettere in secondo piano).

Per il resto il giudizio di Galliani deve essere contestualizzato all'interno di una società che difetta di progettualità anche a causa del fatto che è a completa disposizione delle mire politiche e non solo del suo presidente, che fa e disfa in quattro e quattr'otto. A livello italiano a me pare tra i migliori, se pensiamo che Marotta da 3 anni cerca una punta ha preso Matri a 18 mln e Bender (con Anelkà come ciliegina). Ha sbagliato tanto ma ha anche fatto tanto bene. Io credo che il giorno in cui se ne andrà lo rimpiangeremo e non poco..


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Il caso Pogba è molto strano, lo citate un po' tutti ma alla fine non si possono mica prendere tutti i giocatori che circolano, alla fine si è fatto un certo tipo di scelta, si è preso Niang, si era presto El Sha, insomma sui giovani ci siamo mossi bene.


In attacco,in quanto a giovani,siamo messi benissimo,ma visto la nostra carenza a centrocampo un Pogba non ci avrebbe fatto male,anzi.Secondo me abbiamo assoluto bisogno di un centrocampista,soprattutto ora che è partito Twitter.


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2013)

Simply the best


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2013)

lo rimpiangerete Galliani


----------



## Milangirl (1 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lo rimpiangerete Galliani


perchè, va via???
Grande Adriano comunque, ha compiuto un vero e proprio miracolo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2013)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> perchè, va via???
> Grande Adriano comunque, ha compiuto un vero e proprio miracolo



se avevamo Marotta negli ultimi 30 anni vincevamo forse 1 Coppa Uefa


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2013)

Concordo con chi dice che il giorno che Galliani ci lascerà verrà da molti rimpianto. Io continuo a sempre a riportare i soliti esempi, con oltre 200 mln investiti cos'ha fatto Secco/Marotta. O quanti soldi butta Branca o la quantità di mediocri di Baldini.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Febbraio 2013)

si ma il problema di fondo è che voi fate il confronto con marotta e branca , troppo facile , pure un ragazzino che gioca a football manager è piu competenti di questi due  che in italia sia il migliore non ci sono dubbi visto la concorrenza


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si ma il problema di fondo è che voi fate il confronto con marotta e branca , troppo facile , pure un ragazzino che gioca a football manager è piu competenti di questi due  che in italia sia il migliore non ci sono dubbi visto la concorrenza



Beh ma il paragone con chi si deve fare scusa? Lo si fa gli altri top club italiani che lottano per i tuoi stessi obiettivi. Se poi si vuole andare a ragionare anche con l'estero allora il discorso un pò cambia, nel senso che ciò che fa la differenza sono le cifre che le big europee possono spendere. 

Galliani per me al di la di errori che però sono fisiologici è uno dei migliori dirigenti in circolazione. Cioè da 10 anni fa nozze con i fichi secchi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh ma il paragone con chi si deve fare scusa? Lo si fa gli altri top club italiani che lottano per i tuoi stessi obiettivi. Se poi si vuole andare a ragionare anche con l'estero allora il discorso un pò cambia, nel senso che ciò che fa la differenza sono le cifre che le big europee possono spendere.
> 
> Galliani per me al di la di errori che però sono fisiologici è uno dei migliori dirigenti in circolazione. Cioè da 10 anni fa nozze con i fichi secchi.



proprio secchi non erano visto che i fichi sono diventati secchi a causa di molte sue scelte sbagliate


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Galliani e Cristante ospiti della Domenica Sportiva


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Galliani e Cristante ospiti della Domenica Sportiva



A che ora è la trasmissione ?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A che ora ?




Dovrebbero essere ospiti in studio quindi tra circa un ora credo.


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Galliani e Cristante ospiti della Domenica Sportiva



Allora dopo bisogna sbirciare


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Iniziata.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2013)

Hanno portato la torta a Cristante


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Hanno portato la torta a Cristante



Galliani voleva risparmiare perciò lo ha portato in Rai.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Galliani voleva risparmiare perciò lo ha portato in Rai.



Meglio non appesantire i conti con una costosissima torta


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2013)

Povera Rai.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2013)

Grazie Gallo


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2013)

Orma io non riesco più a subirmi questo personaggio. Genio della comunicazione.

Ma perchè vai a dire "Tevez non mi tradisce" mostri sms alla gente se poi ti fai fregare i giocatori da MAROTTA.

Non è capace di vendere, non è capace di comprare e non è capace di fare contratti.

Il genio della lampada che da 1 milioni a traore.

Vattene ti prego vattene!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2013)

Una figuraccia assoluta su Tèvez, fino a Settembre non dovrebbe più parlare


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Gli mancava solo una cosa: farsi fregare un giocatore da Marotta. E' riuscito anche in questo.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (25 Giugno 2013)

questa volta ha toppato di grosso. Ha sempre avuto la massima stima da parte mia ma evidentemente ha fatto i conti senza l'oste. in un momento di debolezza ha ostentato il messaggio del procuratore di tevez sbilanciandosi pesantemente senza realizzare che l'operazione era de facto impossibile. troppo tardive alcune dichiarazioni e correzioni di rotta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2013)

Ma dai gallo, dovevi prendere tevez con zero milioni !!!1!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma dai gallo, dovevi prendere tevez con zero milioni !!!1!!!



Beh se il Milan non ha nemmeno 9 Milioni allora vuol dire che siamo messi peggio di un Chievo qualunque.


----------



## Albijol (25 Giugno 2013)

rinchiudetelo


----------



## Solo (25 Giugno 2013)

Secondo epic fail su Tevez. Mamma mia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

E c'è pure chi dice che è un competente.


----------



## Ale (25 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E c'è pure chi dice che è un competente.


non e' certo colpa sua se non ci sono i soldi. e indovina chi li dovrebbe mettere i soldi..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2013)

Allora chiariamo: non è colpa di Galliani se non ci sono i soldi, sennò sarebbe nostro da un pezzo

Ma se sai che non ci son soldi non ti metti a fare il pagliaccio con "Carlitos non tradisce"


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *Allora chiariamo: non è colpa di Galliani se non ci sono i soldi, sennò sarebbe nostro da un pezzo*
> 
> Ma se sai che non ci son soldi non ti metti a fare il pagliaccio con "Carlitos non tradisce"


Allora che caspita serve fare cene con Berlusconi per programmare la stagione? Ma che diavolo vuoi programmare senza soldi?
Senza considerare il fatto che il nano vuole il bel giuoco e vuole anche vincere, ovviamente spendendo ZERO EURO. 
Andassero tutti a.......


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Allora chiariamo: non è colpa di Galliani se non ci sono i soldi, sennò sarebbe nostro da un pezzo
> 
> Ma se sai che non ci son soldi non ti metti a fare il pagliaccio con "Carlitos non tradisce"



infatti...manco fosse per far alzare il prezzo visto che l'hanno preso per manco 10 milioni
figuraccia sua e del Milan


----------



## Frikez (25 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma se sai che non ci son soldi non ti metti a fare il pagliaccio con "Carlitos non tradisce"



 prende costantemente i tifosi per il cu.lo, probabilmente sotto sotto ci gode.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Ha fatto la figure del cioccolataio, non tanto per il non arrivo di Tevez, ma per i proclami sulla massima fedeltà di quest'ultimo. Un figurone di melma mai visto....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Giugno 2013)

ma se il milan fattura piu di tutti e in squadra ci sono le pippacce mostruose la colpa è di berlusconi o del signor "ci penso io non ci serve il ds " ?


----------



## Ale (25 Giugno 2013)

evidentemente galliani sperava di piazzare qualcuno per poi andare a prendere carlitos a 2 soldi..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> evidentemente galliani sperava di piazzare qualcuno per poi andare a prendere carlitos a 2 soldi..



se galliani non avesse regalato soldi a destra e a manca alle pippacce tipo traorè e co a quest'ora forse i 2 soldi li avrebbe avuti


----------



## Frikez (25 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma se il milan fattura piu di tutti e in squadra ci sono le pippacce mostruose la colpa è di berlusconi o del signor "ci penso io non ci serve il ds " ?



Al 31 dicembre 2012 fatturato record di oltre 329 milioni, no ma non ci sono soldi


----------



## Ale (25 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se galliani non avesse regalato soldi a destra e a manca alle pippacce tipo traorè e co a quest'ora forse i 2 soldi li avrebbe avuti



se avesse un budget da Milan, non dovrebbe ricorrere ai traore a par 0.


----------



## Petrecte (25 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma se il milan fattura piu di tutti e in squadra ci sono le pippacce mostruose la colpa è di berlusconi o del signor "ci penso io non ci serve il ds " ?


Quotone,lo vado dicendo da una vita,il primo grande problema di questa società è il geometra pseudo-simil-circa laureato !!!!!
Per il semplice motivo che è lui a volere far tutto ergo è lui ad avere tutte le colpe.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> se avesse un budget da Milan, non dovrebbe ricorrere ai traore a par 0.



ma uno come traorè non andrebbe preso manco se fossi il dirigente del pescara , non scherziamo per cortesia e non troviamo scuse , questo tizio percepisce 1,2 mil NETTI quasi 2,5 mil lordi non so se ci rendiamo conto eh


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2013)

Ma lo vogliamo capire che Galliani ha monopolizzato tutto? Da quando Berlusconi è scomparso dalla scena del Milan, l'antennaro vuole essere il protagonista numero 1. Vuole fare tutto lui e se non porta giocatori sa che la colpa va in automatico a berlusconi, eheh tanto non ci sono i soldi, non può farci niente Galliani.

Abbiamo bisogno di un ds santo cielo non di arlecchino.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma uno come traorè non andrebbe preso manco se fossi il dirigente del pescara , non scherziamo per cortesia e non troviamo scuse , questo tizio percepisce 1,2 mil NETTI quasi 2,5 mil lordi non so se ci rendiamo conto eh



Tutto giusto, ma il motivo per cui si va a cercare gente come Traorè è proprio perché non ci sono soldi per fare mercato.


----------



## iceman. (25 Giugno 2013)

Se scrivo mi bannano.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, ma il motivo per cui si va a cercare gente come Traorè è proprio perché non ci sono soldi per fare mercato.



traorè è l'n-simo favore ai procuratori se non sbaglio il procuratore è lo stesso di taiwo . Traorè non è manco un giocatore da serie B a che pro prenderlo visto che la sua utilità è zero?


----------



## The Ripper (25 Giugno 2013)

ma si dimettesse per cortesia!!!!

non mi venite a dire che non ci sono i soldi... perché, la Juve da dove li prende? solo dalla stadio di proprietà?
Ma SOPRATTUTTO...perché abbiamo in rosa ancora antonini, vilà, taiwo, robinho, boateng....ecc...ecc...??????????????????????????
Galliani sa vendere solo i big... i rami secchi MAI!!!

Pagliaccio del ciufolo... pez d m... 
si dovrebbe VERGOGNARE!!!


p.s. i favori ai procuratori li facciamo solo NOI!


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me ultimamente non ha nemmeno più tanta voglia di lavorare. Gli costa fatica anche andare sul mercato...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma si dimettesse per cortesia!!!!
> 
> non mi venite a dire che non ci sono i soldi... perché, la Juve da dove li prende? solo dalla stadio di proprietà?
> Ma SOPRATTUTTO...perché abbiamo in rosa ancora antonini, vilà, taiwo, robinho, boateng....ecc...ecc...??????????????????????????
> ...


La Juventus ha una proprietà che spende.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma si dimettesse per cortesia!!!!
> 
> non mi venite a dire che non ci sono i soldi... perché, la Juve da dove li prende? solo dalla stadio di proprietà?
> Ma SOPRATTUTTO...perché abbiamo in rosa ancora antonini, vilà, taiwo, robinho, boateng....ecc...ecc...??????????????????????????
> ...



Quando arrivarono Ibra e Balo è merito di Galliani
Quando non arrivano giocatori e non arriva Tevez è colpa di Berlusconi che non sgancia.

In ogni caso non è mai colpa dell'antennaro.

Io sto aspettando con ansia il giorno che si leva dalla balls


----------



## iceman. (25 Giugno 2013)

Adesso da miglior dg della galassia tutti a forte dei marmi sotto l'ombrellone con preziosi a bere vino, poi dal 25 agosto si inizia a sondaare il terreno, poi se c'e' la possibilita' si fa uno sforzo per poli il 1 settembre, e quasi tutti in tv a dire " ehhhh galliani e' un volpone, il milan ha fatto il miglior acquisto della serie A"


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma uno come traorè non andrebbe preso manco se fossi il dirigente del pescara , non scherziamo per cortesia e non troviamo scuse , questo tizio percepisce 1,2 mil NETTI quasi 2,5 mil lordi non so se ci rendiamo conto eh



Aldilà che Galliani sia stia rincintrullendo, con o senza Traorè, Vilà e robaccia simile, gente come Tevez non possiamo più permettercela. Non è che ora è tutta colpa del Gallo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma si dimettesse per cortesia!!!!
> 
> non mi venite a dire che non ci sono i soldi... perché, la Juve da dove li prende? solo dalla stadio di proprietà?
> Ma SOPRATTUTTO...perché abbiamo in rosa ancora antonini, vilà, taiwo, robinho, boateng....ecc...ecc...??????????????????????????
> ...


Raga, suvvia, la Juve ricapitalzza ogni anno grazie ai soci, il Milan deve autofinanziarsi. E' così palese.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Giugno 2013)

che tevez non ce lo possiamo permettere l'ho capito da un lustro come minimo , è l'antennaro che fa proclami a vanvera


----------



## The Ripper (25 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aldilà che Galliani sia stia rincintrullendo, con o senza Traorè, Vilà e robaccia simile, gente come Tevez non possiamo più permettercela. Non è che ora è tutta colpa del Gallo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



autofinanziarsi significa anche saper vendere.
che ci fanno ancora al milan i robinho, i boateng, gli antonini... e taiwo, e muntari, e nocerino, e traorè, e abate....


a questo punto mi chiedo: se vendiamo robinho chi prendiamo? DIAMANTI? pagato quanto Tevez 

Ho avuto una giornata tremenda... torno a casa e leggo questa notizia.
Roba da suicidio.


----------



## iceman. (25 Giugno 2013)

ma non scherziamo dai, abate scavalla igna scavalla e' il padrone della fascia destra... robinho e' o rei do dribling "e' un piacere vederlo giocare "cit, boateng porta figa allo stadio, antonini e' il supertifoso cuore rossonero che sogna di vincere la Champions, taiwo e muntari sono delle bestie, grinta , polmoni e corsa, nocerino e' il nuovo Gattuso, traore' e' la sorpresa uscita dall'uovo di pasqua.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh se il Milan non ha nemmeno 9 Milioni allora vuol dire che siamo messi peggio di un Chievo qualunque.



Non ce li abbiamo, non ce li abbiamo


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (26 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quando arrivarono Ibra e Balo è merito di Galliani
> Quando non arrivano giocatori e non arriva Tevez è colpa di Berlusconi che non sgancia.
> 
> In ogni caso non è mai colpa dell'antennaro.
> ...



Scusa non avevi detto a me di non fare il furbo e di non eludere il sistema di moderazione? La regola vale per me e non per te?

- - - Aggiornato - - -


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> Scusa non avevi detto a me di non fare il furbo e di non eludere il sistema di moderazione? La regola vale per me e non per te?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -



la parola palle non è censurata..


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (26 Giugno 2013)

Originariamente Scritto da dejanilgeniodomina 
per quanto mi stia sulle balls grillo fa soldi per i fatti suoi e se ci paga su le tasse per me può anche fare 10 milioni l'anno e sono contento per lui
Le regole della parolacce non valgono solo quando è censurata. Ti sbagli di grosso se pensi di fare il furbo scrivendo in quel modo che avevi fatto. E' contro il regolamento in ogni caso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Come vedi ho scritto la sua stessa parola e sono stato segnalato
Metteremo d accordo


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Giugno 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> Originariamente Scritto da dejanilgeniodomina
> per quanto mi stia sulle balls grillo fa soldi per i fatti suoi e se ci paga su le tasse per me può anche fare 10 milioni l'anno e sono contento per lui
> Le regole della parolacce non valgono solo quando è censurata. Ti sbagli di grosso se pensi di fare il furbo scrivendo in quel modo che avevi fatto. E' contro il regolamento in ogni caso.
> 
> ...


No. Tu hai preso il messaggio modificato. Tu non ti ricordi, ma la parola che ti ho censurato era un'altra e te lo modificata. Non certo balls.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (26 Giugno 2013)

la parola era proprio quella. vabbè lasciamo perdere.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

comunque credo che galliani sia vecchio e stanco. una volta non si lasciava andare a teatrini infantili della serie "non mi tradisce", "faccio vedere sms alla giornalista" , "sarà un milan molto forte".
una volta stava molto di più con i piedi per terra. oggi mi sembra un po' rincitrullito


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Giugno 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> la parola era proprio quella. vabbè lasciamo perdere.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -


No. Non era quella, era una parola censurata, ma tu hai scritto mettendo spazi tra le lettere cosi non sono comparsi gli asterischi. Io ho modificato il messaggio ed ho scritto l'ultima parte. Tu ora sei andato a prendere il post modicato.

Tu magari pensi che io sia prevenuto nei tuoi confronti. Sbagli, perchè io modifico tutte le parole censurate o parolacce, anche su segnalazione. Non posso controllare ogni post e topic sarebbe impossibile e dunque qualcosa mi sfugge.

Fine ot spiegazione data, hai altre cose da chiedere fallo via PM.


Torniamo a parlare di Galliani.


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Giugno 2013)

Galliani non è stato mandato a zappare perchè ha ancora i favori della curva e del presidente bunga bunga. 
Barbara sarà anche una pivella ma ha capito che Galliani senza un soldo è un incompetente.

Quando il grande capo sganciava miliardi a stecca l'antennista mica si preoccupava di vendere in modo oculato per far cassa. Quindi adesso che è un rimbecillito ultrasessantenne non è in grado di far cassa cedendo gli esuberi e i rami secchi.
Intanto va in giro a sfoggiarsi di essere amico di presidenti e procuratori, fa il pagliaccio in crociera o al mare sparando aneddoti su mancati acquisti o vecchi amori che poi ritornano o che non tradiscono, non è in grado di proteggere con parole decise e rassicuranti le nostre perle, i nostri giovani.

A livello aziendale ha più responsabilità chi gestisce i soldi da chi li investe. Per anni abbiamo avuto il monte ingaggio più alto in Italia per raccogliere la miseria di tre scudetti in quasi un ventennio.
Mancano ancora alcuni mesi di mercato (purtroppo) ma le premesse non sono buone. Forse Tevez non era fondamentale come acquisto ma dopo le parole dette Galliani si è fatto l'ennesima figura da cioccolataio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Galliani non è stato mandato a zappare perchè ha ancora i favori della curva e del presidente bunga bunga.
> Barbara sarà anche una pivella ma ha capito che Galliani senza un soldo è un incompetente.
> 
> Quando il grande capo sganciava miliardi a stecca l'antennista mica si preoccupava di vendere in modo oculato per far cassa. Quindi adesso che è un rimbecillito ultrasessantenne non è in grado di far cassa cedendo gli esuberi e i rami secchi.
> ...


.


----------



## runner (26 Giugno 2013)

se pigliava Tavez sarebbe stato un grande dirigente che sa fare i colpi grossi

visto che non lo ha preso tutti a dirgli su

dai lo sappiamo che dovrebbe lavorare con un Maldini o un dirigente giovane come faceva con Leo per essere più efficace!!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> se pigliava Tavez sarebbe stato un grande dirigente che sa fare i colpi grossi
> 
> visto che non lo ha preso tutti a dirgli su
> 
> dai lo sappiamo che dovrebbe lavorare con un Maldini o un dirigente giovane come faceva con Leo per essere più efficace!!



lo sappiamo tutti tranne galliani il signor il milan non ha bisogno di un ds


----------



## iceman. (26 Giugno 2013)

secondo me ritorna su drogba


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2013)

anche quest'anno farà i miracoli con le noccioline


----------



## Petrecte (26 Giugno 2013)

Sarebbe già un miracolo se non prendesse gente modello Taiwo/Traorè......


----------



## Jaqen (26 Giugno 2013)

Io ho una mia idea su di lui.

E' uno che ci tiene veramente al Mila, ed è disposto in continuazione a fare figure del piffero in mondovisione per colpa di un vecchiaccio che non si sa per qual motivo si tenga ancora stretto il Milan.

Ha i suoi limiti certo. Ma come sappiamo bene, il problema principale non è lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io ho una mia idea su di lui.
> 
> E' uno che ci tiene veramente al Mila, ed è disposto in continuazione a fare figure del piffero in mondovisione per colpa di un vecchiaccio che non si sa per qual motivo si tenga ancora stretto il Milan.
> 
> Ha i suoi limiti certo. Ma come sappiamo bene, il problema principale non è lui.



già concordo...tutti lo sanno che ci tiene al Milan
il problema più grande è quel nano


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma si dimettesse per cortesia!!!!
> 
> non mi venite a dire che non ci sono i soldi... perché, la Juve da dove li prende? solo dalla stadio di proprietà?
> Ma SOPRATTUTTO...perché abbiamo in rosa ancora antonini, vilà, taiwo, robinho, boateng....ecc...ecc...??????????????????????????
> ...


Che tu ci creda o no, non c'è un euro. Zero. Ed è stato detto più volte che prima si riescono a piazzare i "rami secchi" e poi si fa il mercato.

Tutti a criticare Galliani, poi però quando porta i Balotelli tutti pronti a salire sul carro. Qui se c'è qualcuno da ricoprire di insulti è il capo, quello che dovrebbe mettere il grano, non Galliani.


----------



## rossovero (26 Giugno 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io ho una mia idea su di lui.
> 
> E' uno che ci tiene veramente al Mila, ed è disposto in continuazione a fare figure del piffero in mondovisione per colpa di un vecchiaccio che non si sa per qual motivo si tenga ancora stretto il Milan.
> 
> Ha i suoi limiti certo. Ma come sappiamo bene, il problema principale non è lui.



Al Milan ci tiene, peró tifa Juve.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> autofinanziarsi significa anche saper vendere.
> che ci fanno ancora al milan i robinho, i boateng, gli antonini... e taiwo, e muntari, e nocerino, e traorè, e abate....
> 
> 
> ...



Ma non vi passa per la testa che nessuno vuole i nostri paracarri? Cioè Galliani è un anno che sta cercando di piazzare Robinho, un anno. Ma nessuno lo prende, perchè? Perché probabilmente non vogliono spendere quello che chiediamo (vedi Santos) o proprio non rientra nei loro piani (vedi Monaco). Cosa dobbiamo fare, svenderlo? Ok svendiamolo, diamolo al Santos a 5M, poi però avremmo da ridire sul fatto che Galliani è buono a vendere i campioni mentre per i mezzi giocatori non è buono e che se li vende lo fa per un tozzo di pane. Galliani non è il miglior dirigente al mondo (in Italia si e per distacco), ma certe volte si cerca di fargli pesare colpe che non ha. Qui se non si riesce a fare mercato è solo colpa del nano, che spende solo quando ha un ritorno d'immagine (vedi elezioni).


----------



## robs91 (26 Giugno 2013)

Gli si contestano anche le frasi che spara tipo"Carlitos non tradisce" ecc...Se se ne fosse stato zitto ora nessuno direbbe niente.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Gli si contestano anche le frasi che spara tipo"Carlitos non tradisce" ecc...Se se ne fosse stato zitto ora nessuno direbbe niente.



Troppo poco per dargli dell'incompetente ed invocare le dimissioni. Tra l'altro, e non per difenderlo, se ha detto quello è perché era sicuro che sarebbe riuscito a piazzare in tempi brevi Robinho e/o Boateng. Una volta non riuscitoci la strada per la Juve si è spianata.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (26 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No. Non era quella, era una parola censurata, ma tu hai scritto mettendo spazi tra le lettere cosi non sono comparsi gli asterischi. Io ho modificato il messaggio ed ho scritto l'ultima parte. Tu ora sei andato a prendere il post modicato.
> 
> Tu magari pensi che io sia prevenuto nei tuoi confronti. Sbagli, perchè io modifico tutte le parole censurate o parolacce, anche su segnalazione. Non posso controllare ogni post e topic sarebbe impossibile e dunque qualcosa mi sfugge.
> 
> ...



MA Si infatti chiuso qui non e' successo niente di che.

comunque ribadisco. Galliani e' vecchio


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Al Milan ci tiene, peró tifa Juve.



Ma non diciamo fesserie, dopo tanti anni che il Milan gli da da mangiare figuriamoci se sta ancora a pensare alla Juventus. Gli sarà rimasta una simpatia ma finisce lì.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2013)

Non ha colpe, il problema si chiama Silvio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ha colpe, il problema si chiama Silvio.



Mi sembra abbastanza chiaro, d'altronde credo sia impossibile ottenere grandi risultati con un budget di mercato pari a quello di un Catania qualunque.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi sembra abbastanza chiaro, d'altronde credo sia impossibile ottenere grandi risultati con un budget di mercato pari a quello di un Catania qualunque.


Magari quello del Catania, noi abbiamo 0 euro. Siamo completamente immobili.


----------



## Aphex (26 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ha colpe, il problema si chiama Silvio.


Mah, è un 70% colpa di Silvio ed un 30% di Galliani.
Perché un milione e mezzo a Traorè l'ha dato Galliani, l'ha preso lui.
Le dichiarazioni da fenomeno stile "Tevez non mi tradirà" le ha fatte il pelato, ben sapendo che non c'erano soldi.
4 milioni e mezzo a Mexes e Flamini li ha dati sempre l'antennista eh, proprio quello che ora va in giro a mendicare.
E potrei continuare ancora; è vero che il problema è sempre Berlusconi che non sgancia un euro, ma se i pochi soldi che hai li spendi in certi modi poi non puoi fare la vittima.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Mah, è un 70% colpa di Silvio ed un 30% di Galliani.
> Perché un milione e mezzo a Traorè l'ha dato Galliani, l'ha preso lui.
> Le dichiarazioni da fenomeno stile "Tevez non mi tradirà" le ha fatte il pelato, ben sapendo che non c'erano soldi.
> 4 milioni e mezzo a Mexes e Flamini li ha dati sempre l'antennista eh, proprio quello che ora va in giro a mendicare.
> E potrei continuare ancora; è vero che il problema è sempre Berlusconi che non sgancia un euro, ma se i pochi soldi che hai li spendi in certi modi poi non puoi fare la vittima.


Certo ma qui c'è un accanimento per Galliani. Si fanno errori, si prendono abbagli con tanti soldi, figuriamoci con pochi.


----------



## Aphex (26 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo ma qui c'è un accanimento per Galliani. Si fanno errori, si prendono abbagli con tanti soldi, figuriamoci con pochi.


Appunto, se hai pochi soldi non puoi permetterli di buttarli così, solo per fare favori ai tuoi amichetti procuratori. A me questo modo di fare di Galliani fa venire la nausea, detto in tutta sincerità. È vero che ogni tanto se ne esce con il colpo di genio (Balotelli docet), ma è troppo poco per una squadra come la nostra che non si può sorreggere per due/tre anni su un solo acquisto decente. Quindi sì, la colpa principale è di Berlusconi, ma anche Galliani ci sta mettendo del suo nel mandare in malora il Milan.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ha colpe, il problema si chiama Silvio.



non ha colpe , come no , zambrotta pagato 10 mil e oddo pagato 9+ foggia li ho presi io ; questo per citare solo alcuni scempi che ha fatto . Galliani , lo ripeto per l'n-esima volta , ha colpe tante quante berlusconi perche è palesemente inadatto a fare mercato con pochi soldi e l'affare tevez è l'n-esima riprova , perche lui pensava solo a tevez perche se voleva vendere binho si poteva cercare di imbastire quache scambio con le squadre brasiliane e invece lui voleva sti benedetti 10 mil per portare tevez


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Appunto, se hai pochi soldi non puoi permetterli di buttarli così, solo per fare favori ai tuoi amichetti procuratori. A me questo modo di fare di Galliani fa venire la nausea, detto in tutta sincerità. È vero che ogni tanto se ne esce con il colpo di genio (Balotelli docet), ma è troppo poco per una squadra come la nostra che non si può sorreggere per due/tre anni su un solo acquisto decente. Quindi sì, la colpa principale è di Berlusconi, ma anche Galliani ci sta mettendo del suo nel mandare in malora il Milan.


Marotta ha sprecato qualcosa come un centinaio di milioni di euro con la Juventus e non è l'unico ad aver buttato soldi, se loro prendono abbagli con molto come non può prenderli Galliani con poco? Dici di prestare attenzione ma non credo sia così facile. Certo, i Taiwo e i Traoré sono operazioni al limite del tragico ma è come dire che Galliani debba attraversare l'Atlantico con una zattera, è colpa sua o è colpa di chi gli ha dato la zattera invece del Nautilus?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo ma qui c'è un accanimento per Galliani. Si fanno errori, si prendono abbagli con tanti soldi, figuriamoci con pochi.



appunto che con pochi soldi è piu difficile fare mercato dovrebbe capire che ha bisogno dell'aiuto di un ds bravo ma l'antennaro ritiene che non ci sia un posto al milan per un ds


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non ha colpe , come no , zambrotta pagato 10 mil e oddo pagato 9+ foggia li ho presi io ; questo per citare solo alcuni scempi che ha fatto . Galliani , lo ripeto per l'n-esima volta , ha colpe tante quante berlusconi perche è palesemente inadatto a fare mercato con pochi soldi e l'affare tevez è l'n-esima riprova , perche lui pensava solo a tevez perche se voleva vendere binho si poteva cercare di imbastire quache scambio con le squadre brasiliane e invece lui voleva sti benedetti 10 mil per portare tevez


Vedere sopra e sotto.


----------



## iceman. (26 Giugno 2013)

Ma che dirà ora? "De Jong é il miglior acquisto della serie A" e ora?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Marotta ha sprecato qualcosa come un centinaio di milioni di euro con la Juventus e non è l'unico ad aver buttato soldi, se loro prendono abbagli con molto come non può prenderli Galliani con poco? Dici di prestare attenzione ma non credo sia così facile. Certo, i Taiwo e i Traoré sono operazioni al limite del tragico ma è come dire che Galliani debba attraversare l'Atlantico con una zattera, è colpa sua o è colpa di chi gli ha dato la zattera invece del Nautilus?



pero galliano dovrebbe fare autocritica e dire io l'attraversata dell'atlantico con la zattera non la so fare o mi dai il nautilus o prendiamo un dirigente che lo sappia fare , mentre il miglior dirigente al mondo dice non vi preoccupate l'attraversata la faccio a nuoto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pero galliano dovrebbe fare autocritica e dire io l'attraversata dell'atlantico con la zattera non la so fare o mi dai il nautilus o prendiamo un dirigente che lo sappia fare , mentre il miglior dirigente al mondo dice non vi preoccupate l'attraversata la faccio a nuoto


E lo so, io non sto qui a dire che Galliani non abbia colpe, non leggete i post in bianco o in nero, però è indubbio che le colpe principali siano di Silvio.


----------



## Aphex (26 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Marotta ha sprecato qualcosa come un centinaio di milioni di euro con la Juventus e non è l'unico ad aver buttato soldi, se loro prendono abbagli con molto come non può prenderli Galliani con poco? Dici di prestare attenzione ma non credo sia così facile. Certo, i Taiwo e i Traoré sono operazioni al limite del tragico ma è come dire che Galliani debba attraversare l'Atlantico con una zattera, è colpa sua o è colpa di chi gli ha dato la zattera invece del Nautilus?


Ma difatti Marotta non è al livello di Galliani, nemmeno se dovesse prenderne tre di Tevez potrebbe essere paragonato all'antennista  Cioè non toglie però che l'abbia intortato per bene ieri e che, per come siamo adesso, gli errori devono essere ridotti al minimo. Che poi ripeto, dare un milione e mezzo ad una riserva della serie B francese non è un errore casuale, è stato voluto per fare un piacere all'amichetto di turno. Solo che il sommarsi di questi "Favorini" ai procuratori ti può pure portare ad avere il mercato bloccato, perché non riesci a liberarti di scarti che hai pagato a peso d'oro.

E il fatto che non riusciamo a venderli nemmeno regalandoli è SOLO colpa di Galliani che li ha presi e li ha dato un ingaggio fuori mercato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E lo so, io non sto qui a dire che Galliani non abbia colpe, non leggete i post in bianco o in nero, però è indubbio che le colpe principali siano di Silvio.



le colpe sono 50 e 50 per quanto mi riguarda , il nano perche non vuole spendere e pretende il bel giuco , galliani perche pur sapendo la tragica condizione finanziaria del milan si è permesso il lusso di prendere ibra e binho pur sapendo che non avremmo potuto tenerli e ti risparmio l'n-esimo elenco di rinnovi , contratti a cifre folli


----------



## iceman. (26 Giugno 2013)

Questo sarebbe il terzo anno che non si vince nulla. tutto alla grande, tanto siamo primi nel ranking


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> le colpe sono 50 e 50 per quanto mi riguarda , il nano perche non vuole spendere e pretende il bel giuco , galliani perche pur sapendo la tragica condizione finanziaria del milan si è permesso il lusso di prendere ibra e binho pur sapendo che non avremmo potuto tenerli e ti risparmio l'n-esimo elenco di rinnovi , contratti a cifre folli



Ma secondo te perché ha preso Ibra e Robinho? Perché dall'alto è arrivato l'ok, anzi l'ordine di prendere giocatori di livello per l'immagine di B. Adesso incolpiamo pure Galliani che ci ha preso Ibrahimovic e Robinho. Ma dai facciamo i seri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> le colpe sono 50 e 50 per quanto mi riguarda , il nano perche non vuole spendere e pretende il bel giuco , galliani perche pur sapendo la tragica condizione finanziaria del milan si è permesso il lusso di prendere ibra e binho pur sapendo che non avremmo potuto tenerli e ti risparmio l'n-esimo elenco di rinnovi , contratti a cifre folli



Ibra e Robinho sono arrivati grazie al benestare di B. non certo per un capriccio di Galliani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> le colpe sono 50 e 50 per quanto mi riguarda , il nano perche non vuole spendere e pretende il bel giuco , galliani perche pur sapendo la tragica condizione finanziaria del milan si è permesso il lusso di prendere ibra e binho pur sapendo che non avremmo potuto tenerli e ti risparmio l'n-esimo elenco di rinnovi , contratti a cifre folli


Se Berlusconi mettesse a disposizione non dico 100 milioni all'anno ma un budget decente, umano, civile, staremmo qui a parlare di tutt'altro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ibra e Robinho sono arrivati grazie al benestare di B. non certo per un capriccio di Galliani.



appunto benestare , il nano ha detto si te li concedo , fosse stato lungimirante , galliani uno come binho a quelle cifre non l'avrebbe mai preso purtroppo per noi l'antennaro è ancora attaccato ai nomi mediatici


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> appunto benestare , il nano ha detto si te li concedo , fosse stato lungimirante , galliani uno come binho a quelle cifre non l'avrebbe mai preso purtroppo per noi l'antennaro è ancora attaccato ai nomi mediatici



Cioè quindi è colpa di Galliani se B. prima da il benestare e poi l'anno dopo cambia idea e ordina di smantellare tutto?


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> appunto benestare , il nano ha detto si te li concedo , fosse stato lungimirante , galliani uno come binho a quelle cifre non l'avrebbe mai preso purtroppo per noi l'antennaro è ancora attaccato ai nomi mediatici



Io a quelle cifre QUEL Robinho lo prendo sempre, anche perché vista la stagione che fece furono soldi ben spesi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè quindi è colpa di Galliani se B. prima da il benestare e poi l'anno dopo cambia idea e ordina di smantellare tutto?



E' sempre e solo colpa di Galliani, ricordalo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè quindi è colpa di Galliani se B. prima da il benestare e poi l'anno dopo cambia idea e ordina di smantellare tutto?



vabbe non ci capiamo , se sei un dirigente lungimirante e hai a disposizione tot soldi non fai il passo piu lungo della gamba , se hai avuto il permesso di spendere un po di piu non è mica detto che doveva spendere 18 mil per quella nullità di binho , poteva benissimo spenderli in maniera piu efficiente , un conto è prender ibra che è una certezza un altro è regalare 18 mil al city per quell'incompiuto di binho , la bravura di un dirigente sta pure in quello altrimenti verrebbe meno anche la bravura di galliani con i soldi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io a quelle cifre QUEL Robinho lo prendo sempre, anche perché vista la stagione che fece furono soldi ben spesi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


e si 18 mil piu 4,5 mil di stipendio netto per non so quanti anni , soldi spesi benissimo


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe non ci capiamo , se sei un dirigente lungimirante e hai a disposizione tot soldi non fai il passo piu lungo della gamba , se hai avuto il permesso di spendere un po di piu non è mica detto che doveva spendere 18 mil per quella nullità di binho , poteva benissimo spenderli in maniera piu efficiente , un conto è prender ibra che è una certezza un altro è regalare 18 mil al city per quell'incompiuto di binho , la bravura di un dirigente sta pure in quello altrimenti verrebbe meno anche la bravura di galliani con i soldi
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Robinho il primo anno fece non bene, benissimo, giustificando di fatto i soldi spesi. Discutere l'acquisto di Robson ad oggi mi sembra illogico visto che all'epoca tutti quanti si dichiararono entusiasti.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe non ci capiamo , se sei un dirigente lungimirante e hai a disposizione tot soldi non fai il passo piu lungo della gamba , se hai avuto il permesso di spendere un po di piu non è mica detto che doveva spendere 18 mil per quella nullità di binho , poteva benissimo spenderli in maniera piu efficiente , un conto è prender ibra che è una certezza un altro è regalare 18 mil al city per quell'incompiuto di binho , la bravura di un dirigente sta pure in quello altrimenti verrebbe meno anche la bravura di galliani con i soldi
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Confermo ancora, soldi spesi benissimo visto l'apporto di Robinho in quella stagione.

Ma poi tutti con questa menata dello stipendio, ma il grande Marmotta a Llorente quanto ha dato? A Tevez quanto ha dato? A Pirlo quanto ha dato?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Robinho il primo anno fece non bene, benissimo, giustificando di fatto i soldi spesi. Discutere l'acquisto di Robson ad oggi mi sembra illogico visto che all'epoca tutti quanti si dichiararono entusiasti.



tutti quanti tranne me  l'ho sempre ritenuto incompiuto non a caso il city lo spedi in punizione al santos  all'epoca ero contrario a un suo acquisto purtroppo i fatti mi hanno dato ragione, ora a prescindere da binho credo che non sia azzardato o pregiudizievole dire che metà delle colpe siano attribuibili a galliani

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Confermo ancora, soldi spesi benissimo visto l'apporto di Robinho in quella stagione.
> 
> Ma poi tutti con questa menata dello stipendio, ma il grande Marmotta a Llorente quanto ha dato? A Tevez quanto ha dato? A Pirlo quanto ha dato?



non capisco perche si tiri in ballo sempre marmotta , fare i paragoni con marmotta è un po come lo spot ti piace vincere facile


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> tutti quanti tranne me  l'ho sempre ritenuto incompiuto non a caso il city lo spedi in punizione al santos  all'epoca ero contrario a un suo acquisto purtroppo i fatti mi hanno dato ragione, ora a prescindere da binho credo che non sia azzardato o pregiudizievole dire che metà delle colpe siano attribuibili a galliani
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Tiro in ballo "Occhio di lince" perché ora è diventato il non plus-ultra dei dirigenti italiani, vedi il topic che è stato aperto nella sezione dedicata alla gobba


----------



## Serginho (26 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Tiro in ballo "Occhio di lince" perché ora è diventato il non plus-ultra dei dirigenti italiani, vedi il topic che è stato aperto nella sezione dedicata alla gobba



Marotta miglior dirigente della galassia  guai a contraddirli poi, ti rispondono con i Rotfl


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Tiro in ballo "Occhio di lince" perché ora è diventato il non plus-ultra dei dirigenti italiani, vedi il topic che è stato aperto nella sezione dedicata alla gobba



sempre in quel topic puoi leggere un mio commento non certo di elogio nei confronti di marmotta  ora ripeto , non credo di essere come quei tifosi che vogliono le dimissioni di galliani , pero in questa situazione urge un cambiamento nell'assetto societario , non ho mai detto di cacciare galliani ma serve un ds in grado di fare i matrimoni coi fichi secchi perche di vedere taiwo , traore in squadra e di sentirmi dire al milan non serve un ds non ne posso proprio piu


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sempre in quel topic puoi leggere un mio commento non certo di elogio nei confronti di marmotta  ora ripeto , non credo di essere come quei tifosi che vogliono le dimissioni di galliani , pero in questa situazione urge un cambiamento nell'assetto societario , non ho mai detto di cacciare galliani ma serve un ds in grado di fare i matrimoni coi fichi secchi perche di vedere taiwo , traore in squadra e di sentirmi dire al milan non serve un ds non ne posso proprio piu



Ma che ci sia da fare un repulisti generale è assodato. Come è assodato che è giunta l'ora che il nano venda questa società e che smetta di usarla per la sua immagine (come ha sempre fatto, ma guai a dirlo...). Però personalmente non ci sto quando leggo che per alcuni il colpevole è Galliani. Io non sono mai stato tenero con Fester in passato, perché diciamocelo francamente, Fester di cavolate ne ha commesse e non solo in sede di mercato. Personalmente però ritengo che se è costretto a fare le zanzate insieme al suo amico Preziosi, che se è costretto ad andare in giro a pregare che qualcuno gli compri Robinho e Boateng, non è per colpa sua, ma è colpa di un uomo che non vuole più spendere e che evidentemente ha altre faccende a cui pensare e che si ricorda del NOSTRO Milan quando gli fa comodo.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma che ci sia da fare un repulisti generale è assodato. Come è assodato che è giunta l'ora che il nano venda questa società e che smetta di usarla per la sua immagine (come ha sempre fatto, ma guai a dirlo...). Però personalmente non ci sto quando leggo che per alcuni il colpevole è Galliani. Io non sono mai stato tenero con Fester in passato, perché diciamocelo francamente, Fester di cavolate ne ha commesse e non solo in sede di mercato. Personalmente però ritengo che se è costretto a fare le zanzate insieme al suo amico Preziosi, che se è costretto ad andare in giro a pregare che qualcuno gli compri Robinho e Boateng, non è per colpa sua, ma è colpa di un uomo che non vuole più spendere e che evidentemente ha altre faccende a cui pensare e che si ricorda del NOSTRO Milan quando gli fa comodo.



.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma che ci sia da fare un repulisti generale è assodato. Come è assodato che è giunta l'ora che il nano venda questa società e che smetta di usarla per la sua immagine (come ha sempre fatto, ma guai a dirlo...). Però personalmente non ci sto quando leggo che per alcuni il colpevole è Galliani. Io non sono mai stato tenero con Fester in passato, perché diciamocelo francamente, Fester di cavolate ne ha commesse e non solo in sede di mercato. Personalmente però ritengo che se è costretto a fare le zanzate insieme al suo amico Preziosi, che se è costretto ad andare in giro a pregare che qualcuno gli compri Robinho e Boateng, non è per colpa sua, ma è colpa di un uomo che non vuole più spendere e che evidentemente ha altre faccende a cui pensare e che si ricorda del NOSTRO Milan quando gli fa comodo.



d'accordissimo , infatti ho detto le colpe sono da ripartire 50 e 50


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> d'accordissimo , infatti ho detto le colpe sono da ripartire 50 e 50



Eh che io non sono convinto sulla spartizione delle colpe  Per me Galliani in tutto ciò ha colpe minime, anzi direi QUASI nulle.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Eh che io non sono convinto sulla spartizione delle colpe  Per me Galliani in tutto ciò ha colpe minime, anzi direi QUASI nulle.



I contratti milionari a gente che sarebbe buona giusto a lavare i pavimenti negli Autogrill li ha firmati lui,eh.
Le poche finanza a disposizione le ha spesso buttate nel WC,questo mi sembra assodato.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> I contratti milionari a gente che sarebbe buona giusto a lavare i pavimenti negli Autogrill li ha firmati lui,eh.
> Le poche finanza a disposizione le ha spesso buttate nel WC,questo mi sembra assodato.



Dida a 4M è stato fatto a causa delle mancate alternative nel ruolo. Avevamo praticamente in mano Buffon, ma il nano non volle sganciare i 40M pattuiti nel 2006 dopo Calciopoli (evidentemente non riteneva opportuno spendere quella cifra per il miglior portiere al mondo). I 4M a Mexes sono dovuti al fatto che un giocatore a parametro zero se non vuoi fartelo scappare sei costretto a dargli qualcosa in più del dovuto, cosi come gli oltre 5M per Flamini, strappato alla Juve e che ai tempi lasciava ben sperare salvo rivelarsi un giocatore non all'altezza dell'ingaggio percepito. Su certe cose ha anche toppato, ma per me i rinnovi milionari sono anche frutto della scelta della proprietà di non mettere soldi per il mercato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Dida a 4M è stato fatto a causa delle mancate alternative nel ruolo. Avevamo praticamente in mano Buffon, ma il nano non volle sganciare i 40M pattuiti nel 2006 dopo Calciopoli (evidentemente non riteneva opportuno spendere quella cifra per il miglior portiere al mondo). I 4M a Mexes sono dovuti al fatto che un giocatore a parametro zero se non vuoi fartelo scappare sei costretto a dargli qualcosa in più del dovuto, cosi come gli oltre 5M per Flamini, strappato alla Juve e che ai tempi lasciava ben sperare salvo rivelarsi un giocatore non all'altezza dell'ingaggio percepito. Su certe cose ha anche toppato, *ma per me i rinnovi milionari sono anche frutto della scelta della proprietà di non mettere soldi per il mercato*.



Non capisco questa parte.La proprietà non sgancia soldi per il cartellino,ok,ma comunque ne deve sganciare 8 ogni anno per Mexes.Cosa cambia tra questo e spenderne 4 di cartellino dandone 4 lordi ad un altro giocatore?Scelta di Galliani,secondo me.

P.S. Mexes è un esempio,mettici chi vuoi al suo posto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Eh che io non sono convinto sulla spartizione delle colpe  Per me Galliani in tutto ciò ha colpe minime, anzi direi QUASI nulle.



provo a spiegare il mio punto di vista con una metafora culinaria  : se uno commissiona un banchetto da matrimonio con 100 euro è colpa del committente perche ha fatto una richiesta impossibile da realizzare (le richieste di berlusconi sul bel gioco senza soldi) , ma se uno mi dà 100 euro per organizzare una grigliata e io mi presento con carne di topo perche sono stato raggirato dal macellaio (galliani e i suoi affari con i procuratori) la colpa è mia


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non capisco questa parte.La proprietà non sgancia soldi per il cartellino,ok,ma comunque ne deve sganciare 8 ogni anno per Mexes.Cosa cambia tra questo e spenderne 4 di cartellino dandone 4 lordi ad un altro giocatore?Scelta di Galliani,secondo me.
> 
> P.S. Mexes è un esempio,mettici chi vuoi al suo posto.


A 4 di cartellino chi prendi? I Civelli (si chiama cosi quel paracarro francese che ci è stato accostato? ) della situazione. Mexes non sarà un fenomeno ma è certamente un giocatore di caratura rispetto al Civelli della situazione. E' questo il discorso che intendo fare, nel senso che i giocatori a parametro zero per strapparli alla concorrenza devi per forza di cose "strapagarli". Ad 8M (inteso come lordo) ci prendi Mexes, ad 8M totali (cartellino+ingaggio lordo) ci prendi i paracarri. Poi oh, magari ad 8M totali se sei una persona che ci sa fare ci prendi anche buoni prospetti e se sei fortunato hai pescato il difensore del futuro (speriamo di averlo fatto noi con Vergara).

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> provo a spiegare il mio punto di vista con una metafora culinaria  : se uno commissiona un banchetto da matrimonio con 100 euro è colpa del committente perche ha fatto una richiesta impossibile da realizzare (le richieste di berlusconi sul bel gioco senza soldi) , ma se uno mi dà 100 euro per organizzare una grigliata e io mi presento con carne di topo perche sono stato raggirato dal macellaio (galliani e i suoi affari con i procuratori) la colpa è mia



Certamente, ma è anche difficile fare questo discorso perché devi vedere quali sono i prezzi delle carni pregiate. Nel senso che se la carne pregiata costa 101 e tu hai 100, per forza di cose sei costretto a prendere carne che non è di qualità. Per ciò dipende sempre dal budget iniziale. Spero di essermi fatto capire


----------



## rossovero (26 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non diciamo fesserie, dopo tanti anni che il Milan gli da da mangiare figuriamoci se sta ancora a pensare alla Juventus. Gli sarà rimasta una simpatia ma finisce lì.



Non l´hai mai nascosto. E cmq non ho mica detto che in fase di mercato faccia dei favori alla Juve per questo, anche se quando prestammo loro Abbiati perché Buffon si era fatto male al Trofeo Berlusconi mi sembró una mossa ridicola.
Detto questo, non mi fa piacere nemmeno se gli é rimasta una simpatia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2013)

> Certamente, ma è anche difficile fare questo discorso perché devi vedere quali sono i prezzi delle carni pregiate. Nel senso che se la carne pregiata costa 101 e tu hai 100, per forza di cose sei costretto a prendere carne che non è di qualità. Per ciò dipende sempre dal budget iniziale. Spero di essermi fatto capire



il problema non è il non riuscire a comprare la carne pregiata , il problema è l'acquisto della carne scadente pagata come carne pregiata


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> A 4 di cartellino chi prendi? I Civelli (si chiama cosi quel paracarro francese che ci è stato accostato? ) della situazione. Mexes non sarà un fenomeno ma è certamente un giocatore di caratura rispetto al Civelli della situazione. E' questo il discorso che intendo fare, nel senso che i giocatori a parametro zero per strapparli alla concorrenza devi per forza di cose "strapagarli". Ad 8M (inteso come lordo) ci prendi Mexes, ad 8M totali (cartellino+ingaggio lordo) ci prendi i paracarri. Poi oh, magari ad 8M totali se sei una persona che ci sa fare ci prendi anche buoni prospetti e se sei fortunato hai pescato il difensore del futuro (speriamo di averlo fatto noi con Vergara).



Infatti avevo scritto che Mexes era un semplice esempio 
Posso allora farti l'esempio di De Jong,investimento da 21.5 milioni totali (3.5 di cartellino + 3 netti per 3 anni).Con praticamente gli stessi soldi prendevi tranquillamente Verratti pareggiando l'offerta del PSG (12 di cartellino + 1.8 netti per 3 anni).


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Infatti avevo scritto che Mexes era un semplice esempio
> Posso allora farti l'esempio di De Jong,investimento da 21.5 milioni totali (3.5 di cartellino + 3 netti per 3 anni).Con praticamente gli stessi soldi prendevi tranquillamente Verratti pareggiando l'offerta del PSG (12 di cartellino + 1.8 netti per 3 anni).



Su questo sono d'accordo con te. Non mi capacito di come abbiamo potuto imbastire e concludere un'operazione del genere per un paracarro come De Jong e non imbastire e poi chiudere un'operazione per Verratti che ci avrebbe fatto molto comodo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Infatti avevo scritto che Mexes era un semplice esempio
> Posso allora farti l'esempio di De Jong,investimento da 21.5 milioni totali (3.5 di cartellino + 3 netti per 3 anni).Con praticamente gli stessi soldi prendevi tranquillamente Verratti pareggiando l'offerta del PSG (*12 di cartellino* + 1.8 netti per 3 anni).



Forse non è chiaro che non abbiamo i soldi per comprare i giocatori.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Forse non è chiaro che non abbiamo i soldi per comprare i giocatori.



Che c'entra? Mica li devi pagare subito in contanti eh.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che c'entra? Mica li devi pagare subito in contanti eh.



Il PSG ha dato tutto subito al Pescara.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il PSG ha dato tutto subito al Pescara.



Anche questa non è una giustificazione.Presumo che Verratti avrebbe preferito il Milan al PSG,con buona pace del Pescara che si sarebbe beccato gli stessi soldi,ma a rate.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anche questa non è una giustificazione.Presumo che Verratti avrebbe preferito il Milan al PSG,con buona pace del Pescara che si sarebbe beccato gli stessi soldi,ma a rate.



Tu credi che una squadra con un potenziale economico enorme come il PSG si sarebbe fatta qualche problema ad alzare l'offerta?


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tu credi che una squadra con un potenziale economico enorme come il PSG si sarebbe fatta qualche problema ad alzare l'offerta?



Bastava muoversi prima,oppure chiedere al PSG di lasciar perdere in seguito alla cessione Ibra-Thiago.
Insomma,per me le possibilità c'erano tutte,ma è inutile discutere del passato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bastava muoversi prima,oppure chiedere al PSG di lasciar perdere in seguito alla cessione Ibra-Thiago.
> Insomma,per me le possibilità c'erano tutte,ma è inutile discutere del passato.



Non che il presente sia meglio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2013)

si ma anche nel caso di verratti , ad esempio , il problema è sempre l'utilizzo sbagliato delle poche risorse : i soldi per pagare 12 mil non c'erano perche stavamo pagando gli stipendi esagerati a gente inutile , quindi galliani ha preferito spendere per il mediocre de jong , ora i 3 mil netti percepiti da de jong ti impediscono di pagare il cartellino del giocatore x e per rimediare che fa galliani ? va a prendere un altro parametro zero o rinnova a flamini e questo loop continua finche non si avra la competenza per interromperlo


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non che il presente sia meglio



Ma che dici,non ti va di parlare di Tevez alla Juve e Matri al Milan?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma che dici,non ti va di parlare di Tevez alla Juve e Matri al Milan?


Se prendono Matri sarà la prima volta che tiferò per l'infortunio di un nostro giocatore.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma si dimettesse per cortesia!!!!
> 
> non mi venite a dire che non ci sono i soldi... perché, la Juve da dove li prende? solo dalla stadio di proprietà?
> Ma SOPRATTUTTO...perché abbiamo in rosa ancora antonini, vilà, taiwo, robinho, boateng....ecc...ecc...??????????????????????????
> ...


Condivido il tuo sfogo.

Balotelli tra l'altro ci è costato 27 milioni (5 mln l'inutile a quanto pare Salamon, tassa da pagare a Raiola per avere Balo).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma che ci sia da fare un repulisti generale è assodato. Come è assodato che è giunta l'ora che il nano venda questa società e che smetta di usarla per la sua immagine (come ha sempre fatto, ma guai a dirlo...). Però personalmente non ci sto quando leggo che per alcuni il colpevole è Galliani. Io non sono mai stato tenero con Fester in passato, perché diciamocelo francamente, Fester di cavolate ne ha commesse e non solo in sede di mercato. Personalmente però ritengo che se è costretto a fare le zanzate insieme al suo amico Preziosi, che se è costretto ad andare in giro a pregare che qualcuno gli compri Robinho e Boateng, non è per colpa sua, ma è colpa di un uomo che non vuole più spendere e che evidentemente ha altre faccende a cui pensare e che si ricorda del NOSTRO Milan quando gli fa comodo.


Invece è pure colpa di Galliani che si sta dimostrando un grande incapace.

Dei giocatori che abbiamo in rosa quali hanno mercato? Non li vuole nessuno i nostri giocatori, ciò significa che Galliani ha bucato clamorosamente anche moltissime operazioni in entrata. 
Boateng e Robinho, pagati non poco, li ha presi lui. Vogliamo anche ricordare la lista di bidoni che ha preso? 
Vogliamo ricordare che qualche anno fa volevano regalargli Bale? Cosa ha azzeccato Galliani nelle operazioni in entrata? Vogliamo ricordare gli Emerson, gli Oddo, gli Janku, i favori ai procuratori? Il fatto che ha portato a scadenza tutti i senatori senza ricavarci un euro dalle cessioni? Lucas Roggia, Salamon, Cardaccio, Viudez, Didac Vilà sono stati tutti favori a procuratori. 

I soldi sono pochi, ma lui è un inetto e un incapace a spendere anche quel poco che abbiamo. Abbiamo ulteriormente appensantito il bilancio con i Traorè, con i Taiwo, con gli Emanuelson... tutti giocatori mediocri che ora risultano giustamente invendibili.


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2013)

7alepato7 ha scritto:


> dei giocatori che abbiamo in rosa quali hanno mercato? Non li vuole nessuno i nostri giocatori, ciò significa che galliani ha bucato clamorosamente anche moltissime operazioni in entrata.



amen


----------



## Frikez (27 Giugno 2013)

Leggetevi le sue ultime dichiarazioni, priceless


----------



## Aphex (27 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Leggetevi le sue ultime dichiarazioni, priceless


_"...Abbiamo speso molto per Zapata"_


Madonna, come istiga lui alla violenza, nessuno.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Invece è pure colpa di Galliani che si sta dimostrando un grande incapace.
> 
> Dei giocatori che abbiamo in rosa quali hanno mercato? Non li vuole nessuno i nostri giocatori, ciò significa che Galliani ha bucato clamorosamente anche moltissime operazioni in entrata.
> Boateng e Robinho, pagati non poco, li ha presi lui. Vogliamo anche ricordare la lista di bidoni che ha preso?
> ...



Ma lo volete capire o no che non ci sono i soldi? O meglio, che ci sono solo quando il nano ha la necessità di spendere? Mi sa che non lo volete capire. Cosa può fare Galliani senza soldi? Ovvio, si deve inventare zanzate varie con i Preziosi di turno e procuratori vari facendo in cambio favori prendendo paracarri come quelli che hai citato te. Tralascio quello che hai detto su Boateng e Robinho, è evidente che ci si voglia ricordare solo di quello che fa comodo. Due anni fa quei due sono stati fondamentali per vincere lo scudetto, poi evidentemente si è rotto qualcosa, evidentemente hanno deciso di cullarsi di quanto di buono hanno fatto nel primo anno e mezzo e non hanno più reso come il primo anno. Devono essere giustamente mandati via, ma nel resto d'Europa le partite le vedono, pagano scout e osservatori che fanno resoconti sulle prestazione dei giocatori e vedendo gli ultimi 2 anni di quei due è ovvio che non c'è la fila per comprarseli. Quelli che hanno mercato sono i Balotelli, gli El Shaarawy, i Montolivo ecc., ma se non si vuole tankare è ovvio che non bisogna venderli.

Spendiamo i pochi soldi come si deve, io ci sto. Però sappiate che con i pochi soldi non si prendono i fenomeni, ma i buoni giocatori che il pubblico al primo errore bolla come bidoni. Oppure compriamo i giovani, anch'io sono per la linea verde. Però i giovani vanno aspettati, non bollati come bidoni, anche loro, al primo errore. Noi tifosi siamo capaci di fare questo? No, non lo siamo. Vedi il caso Niang (e qui mi ci metto in mezzo pure io), all'inizio tutti entusiasti, sarà stata la novità o altro, ma si era tutti entusiasti. Poi no, poi abbiamo cominciato a dubitare, a dire "e ma non vede la porta", "eh ma si deve svegliare", " eh ma non salta l'uomo", "eh ma non torna come El Shaarawy", e cosi via. 

Galliani non è perfetto, ne ha commesse di cavolate e ne commetterà, perché non esiste il dirigente perfetto. Però a volte gli si vogliono additare colpe che non ha e che sono solo ed esclusivamente di una proprietà che se ne sta sbattendo i maroni di quella che è una delle società più gloriose al mondo, che ha nel suo DNA l'essere competitivo sempre e comunque.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma lo volete capire o no che non ci sono i soldi? O meglio, che ci sono solo quando il nano ha la necessità di spendere? Mi sa che non lo volete capire. Cosa può fare Galliani senza soldi? Ovvio, si deve inventare zanzate varie con i Preziosi di turno e procuratori vari facendo in cambio favori prendendo paracarri come quelli che hai citato te. Tralascio quello che hai detto su Boateng e Robinho, è evidente che ci si voglia ricordare solo di quello che fa comodo. Due anni fa quei due sono stati fondamentali per vincere lo scudetto, poi evidentemente si è rotto qualcosa, evidentemente hanno deciso di cullarsi di quanto di buono hanno fatto nel primo anno e mezzo e non hanno più reso come il primo anno. Devono essere giustamente mandati via, ma nel resto d'Europa le partite le vedono, pagano scout e osservatori che fanno resoconti sulle prestazione dei giocatori e vedendo gli ultimi 2 anni di quei due è ovvio che non c'è la fila per comprarseli. Quelli che hanno mercato sono i Balotelli, gli El Shaarawy, i Montolivo ecc., ma se non si vuole tankare è ovvio che non bisogna venderli.
> 
> Spendiamo i pochi soldi come si deve, io ci sto. Però sappiate che con i pochi soldi non si prendono i fenomeni, ma i buoni giocatori che il pubblico al primo errore bolla come bidoni. Oppure compriamo i giovani, anch'io sono per la linea verde. Però i giovani vanno aspettati, non bollati come bidoni, anche loro, al primo errore. Noi tifosi siamo capaci di fare questo? No, non lo siamo. Vedi il caso Niang (e qui mi ci metto in mezzo pure io), all'inizio tutti entusiasti, sarà stata la novità o altro, ma si era tutti entusiasti. Poi no, poi abbiamo cominciato a dubitare, a dire "e ma non vede la porta", "eh ma si deve svegliare", " eh ma non salta l'uomo", "eh ma non torna come El Shaarawy", e cosi via.
> 
> Galliani non è perfetto, ne ha commesse di cavolate e ne commetterà, perché non esiste il dirigente perfetto. Però a volte gli si vogliono additare colpe che non ha e che sono solo ed esclusivamente di una proprietà che se ne sta sbattendo i maroni di quella che è una delle società più gloriose al mondo, che ha nel suo DNA l'essere competitivo sempre e comunque.


Perdonami però gli Emerson, gli Oddo, gli Janku sono stati pagati fior di quattrini. O vogliamo parlare di Errepunto Oliveira arrivato per 22 milioni di euro? Di cavolate ne ha fatte parecchie, non poche. 

La situazione attuale è colpa di Berlusconi che non caccia un euro, ma è colpa anche di Galliani almeno allo stesso livello perché non ha saputo avviare il cambiamento in tempo. Sapeva che Berlusconi non avrebbe cacciato un euro, eppure ha continuato a rinnovare contratti ai senatori anziché fare cassa quando si era ancora in tempo. Ci ricordiamo di quando Gattuso voleva andare al Bayern per 20 milioni di euro? Galliani lo convinse a restare con le fotine e con la musichetta in via Turati.

Poi che la proprietà abbia colpe non ci piove, ma anche i dirigenti hanno fatto le loro belle stupidaggini. 

Io sono di questo avviso: piuttosto che prendere i Taiwo, gli Emanuelson, i Traorè metti 3 primavera interessanti. Con i soldi risparmiati ne prendi UNO buono. Ma che sia buono, non una pippa.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Perdonami però gli Emerson, gli Oddo, gli Janku sono stati pagati fior di quattrini. O vogliamo parlare di Errepunto Oliveira arrivato per 22 milioni di euro? Di cavolate ne ha fatte parecchie, non poche.
> 
> La situazione attuale è colpa di Berlusconi che non caccia un euro, ma è colpa anche di Galliani almeno allo stesso livello perché non ha saputo avviare il cambiamento in tempo. Sapeva che Berlusconi non avrebbe cacciato un euro, eppure ha continuato a rinnovare contratti ai senatori anziché fare cassa quando si era ancora in tempo. Ci ricordiamo di quando Gattuso voleva andare al Bayern per 20 milioni di euro? Galliani lo convinse a restare con le fotine e con la musichetta in via Turati.
> 
> ...



Ma le esperienze Shevchenko, Kakà, Ibra e Thiago non hanno insegnato nulla? Siete cosi convinti che avremmo fatto mercato con i soldi incassati? Di quelli che hai citato te io considero boiate gli acquisti di Emerson e Oliveira, non quelli di Jankulovski e Oddo che sono stati protagonisti delle ultime vittorie targate Ancelotti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma le esperienze Shevchenko, Kakà, Ibra e Thiago non hanno insegnato nulla? Siete cosi convinti che avremmo fatto mercato con i soldi incassati? Di quelli che hai citato te io considero boiate gli acquisti di Emerson e Oliveira, non quelli di Jankulovski e Oddo che sono stati protagonisti delle ultime vittorie targate Ancelotti.


12 milioni per un terzino trentenne oppure l'acquisto di un giocatore già con un infortunio pesante non le consideri boiate?

Potremmo parlare pure dei 12 milioni spesi per un altro bollito di 31 anni che mi è venuto in mente: Zambrotta.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> 12 milioni per un terzino trentenne oppure l'acquisto di un giocatore già con un infortunio pesante non le consideri boiate?
> 
> Potremmo parlare pure dei 12 milioni spesi per un altro bollito di 31 anni che mi è venuto in mente: Zambrotta.



Per Oddo non sono stati spesi 12M, ma 9+Foggia. Rimpiangiamo Foggia? Per Zambrotta non ricordo le cifre, di sicuro fu un acquisto che ai tempi non capii molto, ma come ho detto Galliani non è perfetto. Però qui dentro (e non solo) anche quando il nano scorreggia la colpa è di Galliani.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per Oddo non sono stati spesi 12M, ma 9+Foggia. Rimpiangiamo Foggia? Per Zambrotta non ricordo le cifre, di sicuro fu un acquisto che ai tempi non capii molto, ma come ho detto Galliani non è perfetto. Però qui dentro (e non solo) anche quando il nano scorreggia la colpa è di Galliani.


Galliani andava bene quando la campagna acquisti la faceva qualcun altro. Quando lui prendeva l'aereo e doveva condurre le trattative. Galliani non è capace a fare mercato, in quello è un incompetente. Il mercato devono farlo chi ha le competenze e le conoscenze per poterlo fare. Lui deve solo condurre le trattative, ma ci vuole una figura che di calcio ne capisca e tanto. Braida ormai è ora che vada in pensione e Galliani probabilmente anche lui è ora che ci vada.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Galliani andava bene quando la campagna acquisti la faceva qualcun altro. Quando lui prendeva l'aereo e doveva condurre le trattative. Galliani non è capace a fare mercato, in quello è un incompetente. Il mercato devono farlo chi ha le competenze e le conoscenze per poterlo fare. Lui deve solo condurre le trattative, ma ci vuole una figura che di calcio ne capisca e tanto. Braida ormai è ora che vada in pensione e Galliani probabilmente anche lui è ora che ci vada.



E' talmente un incapace che ci ha portato quel bidonazzo di Balotelli. O anche quel perdente di Ibrahimovic. Meglio Marotta in effetti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Leggetevi le sue ultime dichiarazioni, priceless



so che mi rovinerà la giornata , ma sono masochista e voglia sapere cosa ha detto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E' talmente un incapace che ci ha portato quel bidonazzo di Balotelli. O anche quel perdente di Ibrahimovic. Meglio Marotta in effetti.


Per capire che Balotelli e Ibra fossero due grandi giocatori non ci voleva di certo Galliani, lo capivo pure io. Lì ha condotto bene la trattative ed è questo che Galliani deve fare. Galliani non deve scegliere i giocatori da prendere, perché lì fa danni.
Guarda che su questo ti do ragione: ho detto che per condurre le trattative è bravo come dirigente. Dove non è capace è trovare giocatori forti a prezzi inferiori... lì non ne azzecca una. Per questo dico che ci vuole un direttore sportivo bravo che individui i giocatori validi... poi le trattative le può pure condurre Galliani, nel rispetto dei ruoli però. Il direttore sportivo fa il direttore sportivo e l'AD fa l'AD. Ora al Milan vige una dittatura in cui il despota è Galliani. Si occupa di tutto lui e così non va bene.


----------



## Bafometh (27 Giugno 2013)

ti riferisci a braida?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Galliani andava bene quando la campagna acquisti la faceva qualcun altro. Quando lui prendeva l'aereo e doveva condurre le trattative. Galliani non è capace a fare mercato, in quello è un incompetente. Il mercato devono farlo chi ha le competenze e le conoscenze per poterlo fare. Lui deve solo condurre le trattative, ma ci vuole una figura che di calcio ne capisca e tanto. Braida ormai è ora che vada in pensione e Galliani probabilmente anche lui è ora che ci vada.



è questo il punto che la gente non vuole capire , mica si critica galliani per il piacere di farlo , le critiche vanno fatte con criterio e non ritengo che chiedere un ds competente a capo di una rete di osservatori sia chiedere tanto . A me personalmente fa girare le scatole quando se ne esce "al milan non c'è bisogno del ds" e poi ti vedi in squadra taiwo . traore ecc ecc Qui dentro è da un lustro come minimo che abbiamo capito che i soldi sono finiti , galliani questa stuazione l'ha accettato l'anno scorso  non vogliamo i robben ma manco i traorè , qui dentro la gente chiede il giusto compromesso un cerci per dire il primo che mi passa per la mente . Ogni tanto braida , sergio o qualche ex milanista fanno dei nomi interessanti e galliani che fa ? fa finta di non sentirli e si affida ai procuratori per fare mercato , la decisione di fare mercato coi procuratori è di galliani e non c'entra la mancanza o no di soldi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E' talmente un incapace che ci ha portato quel bidonazzo di Balotelli. O anche quel perdente di Ibrahimovic. Meglio Marotta in effetti.



Merito di Galliani o Raiola?



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per capire che Balotelli e Ibra fossero due grandi giocatori non ci voleva di certo Galliani, lo capivo pure io. Lì ha condotto bene la trattative ed è questo che Galliani deve fare. Galliani non deve scegliere i giocatori da prendere, perché lì fa danni.



Ma guarda, per me se non c'era Raiola, Galliani non combinava poi tanto con Balotelli e Ibra, lo dimostra la vicenda tevez, nonostante fosse in rotta col club come Ibra e Balo, non ce l'ha mica fatta a portarlo a casa...
Galliani si prende meriti esagerati per certe trattative.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> è questo il punto che la gente non vuole capire , mica si critica galliani per il piacere di farlo , le critiche vanno fatte con criterio e non ritengo che chiedere un ds competente a capo di una rete di osservatori sia chiedere tanto . A me personalmente fa girare le scatole quando se ne esce "al milan non c'è bisogno del ds" e poi ti vedi in squadra taiwo . traore ecc ecc Qui dentro è da un lustro come minimo che abbiamo capito che i soldi sono finiti , galliani questa stuazione l'ha accettato l'anno scorso  non vogliamo i robben ma manco i traorè , qui dentro la gente chiede il giusto compromesso un cerci per dire il primo che mi passa per la mente . Ogni tanto braida , sergio o qualche ex milanista fanno dei nomi interessanti e galliani che fa ? fa finta di non sentirli e si affida ai procuratori per fare mercato , la decisione di fare mercato coi procuratori è di galliani e non c'entra la mancanza o no di soldi


Esatto. Dal dopo Seedorf e Pirlo non sono più arrivati centrocampisti di qualità. I primi piedi buoni che sono arrivati in mezzo al campo sono stati quelli Aquilani (rispedito al mittente con la vergognosa pantomima che ha reso il centrocampista italiano inutilizzabile nel momento clou del campionato) e Montolivo (preso a parametro zero). Prima di questi, non si è mai pensato di rinforzare quella zona di campo... quelle sono decisioni di chi si occupa di mercato, cioè di Galliani. Abbiamo perso in blocco il centrocampo titolare a ZERO EURO. Pirlo, Seedorf, Gattuso, Ambrosini... quanto hai ricavato dalle cessioni? NIENTE


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Dal dopo Seedorf e Pirlo non sono più arrivati centrocampisti di qualità. I primi piedi buoni che sono arrivati in mezzo al campo sono stati quelli Aquilani (rispedito al mittente con la vergognosa pantomima che ha reso il centrocampista italiano inutilizzabile nel momento clou del campionato) e Montolivo (preso a parametro zero). Prima di questi, non si è mai pensato di rinforzare quella zona di campo... quelle sono decisioni di chi si occupa di mercato, cioè di Galliani. Abbiamo perso in blocco il centrocampo titolare a ZERO EURO. Pirlo, Seedorf, Gattuso, Ambrosini... quanto hai ricavato dalle cessioni? NIENTE



quello perche galliani è megalomane , vive per i riflettori si gasa quando presenta ibra o balo ecco perche ha il feticismo per i grandi nomi , non a caso stava facendo il diavolo a 4 per prendere tevez ed era disposto a sacrificare pure elsha alla faccia del progetto giovani . Negli ultimi anni ci sono stati molti affari per migliorare il centrocampo , purtroppo non ne ha messi a segno manco uno . La critica su galliani si puo racchiudere vedendo come ha gestito il problema terzini : 10 mil per zambrotta bollito , per oddo 9 + foggia senza considerare gli ingaggi faraonici per sti due bidoni , altre squadre italiane nello stesso periodo hanno preso maxwell a zero e maicon a 5 mil oppure lictcoso e kolarov a prezzi sicuramente inferiori a quelli spesi per zambrott e oddo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Galliani andava bene quando la campagna acquisti la faceva qualcun altro. Quando lui prendeva l'aereo e doveva condurre le trattative. Galliani non è capace a fare mercato, in quello è un incompetente. Il mercato devono farlo chi ha le competenze e le conoscenze per poterlo fare. Lui deve solo condurre le trattative, ma ci vuole una figura che di calcio ne capisca e tanto. Braida ormai è ora che vada in pensione e Galliani probabilmente anche lui è ora che ci vada.



Sacrosante parole; a Galliani non affiderei manco mezzo centesimo. Il suo ruole deve essere solo quello di gestire le trattative, punto.


----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

Comunque Ricardo Oliveira che viene portato in continuazione come esempio di acquisto sbagliato (e in parte certamente lo è stato) non era proprio l'ultimo arrivato visto che era stato anche capocannoniere della Liga.
E comunque è stato comprato a 17 milioni e rivenduto a 13; certo non un affare dal punto di vista economico ma neanche una disgrazia


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Comunque Ricardo Oliveira che viene portato in continuazione come esempio di acquisto sbagliato (e in parte certamente lo è stato) non era proprio l'ultimo arrivato visto che era stato anche capocannoniere della Liga.
> E comunque è stato comprato a 17 milioni e rivenduto a 13; certo non un affare dal punto di vista economico ma neanche una disgrazia



anche Javi Moreno fu capocannoniere in Liga:" Dottor Galliani è vero che siete su Van Nistelrooy?", "Nooo, abbiamo preso già Javi Moreno!". Non me lo dimenticherò MAI funchè campo.
Oliva l'hai pagato 17 + Vogel... quindi oltre 20mln. e in quell'anno Oliva s'è chupato non so quanto d'ingaggio. E' stata una delle operazioni più fallimentari della storia recente rossonera


----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> anche Javi Moreno fu capocannoniere in Liga:" Dottor Galliani è vero che siete su Van Nistelrooy?", "Nooo, abbiamo preso già Javi Moreno!". Non me lo dimenticherò MAI funchè campo.
> Oliva l'hai pagato 17 + Vogel... quindi oltre 20mln. e in quell'anno Oliva s'è chupato non so quanto d'ingaggio. E' stata una delle operazioni più fallimentari della storia recente rossonera



Quindi Vogel secondo te valeva più di 3 milioni?
Ma dai


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> anche Javi Moreno fu capocannoniere in Liga:" Dottor Galliani è vero che siete su Van Nistelrooy?", "Nooo, abbiamo preso già Javi Moreno!". Non me lo dimenticherò MAI funchè campo.
> Oliva l'hai pagato 17 + Vogel... quindi oltre 20mln. e in quell'anno Oliva s'è chupato non so quanto d'ingaggio. E' stata una delle operazioni più fallimentari della storia recente rossonera



senza considerare che r punto veniva da un gravissimo infortunio al ginocchio


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quindi Vogel secondo te valeva più di 3 milioni?
> Ma dai



Ma guarda che Vogel non era un "signor nessuno" eh! Nel PSV era uno dei migliori a centrocampo! Arrivò a parametro 0 ma valeva 5/6 mln se non qualcosina in più...


----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che Vogel non era un "signor nessuno" eh! Nel PSV era uno dei migliori a centrocampo! Arrivò a parametro 0 ma valeva 5/6 mln se non qualcosina in più...



Allora non capisco proprio perchè anche lui è stato inserito spesso nella lista degli acquisti sbagliati; Galliani al tempo comprò a zero un centrocampista che valeva molto di più, ci sarebbe da applaudire la trattativa....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Allora non capisco proprio perchè anche lui è stato inserito spesso nella lista degli acquisti sbagliati; Galliani al tempo comprò a zero un centrocampista che valeva molto di più, ci sarebbe da applaudire la trattativa....



vogel fu un acquisto sbagliato perche preso come vice pirlo non perche fosse scarso in senso assoluto


----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vogel fu un acquisto sbagliato perche preso come vice pirlo non perche fosse scarso in senso assoluto



Cioè doveva essere preso per sostituire Pirlo?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Cioè doveva essere preso per sostituire Pirlo?



quello era l'obiettivo di quelle estati , il tormentone vice pirlo e ce lo siamo dimenticati ? quante volte si diceva bisogna far rifiatare pirlo , pirlo tra milan e nazionale non si è fermato un minuto e bla bla bla serve uno che gli dia il cambio e bla bla bla soluzione di galliani : vogel e tempo dopo emerson


----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quello era l'obiettivo di quelle estati , il tormentone vice pirlo e ce lo siamo dimenticati ? quante volte si diceva bisogna far rifiatare pirlo , pirlo tra milan e nazionale non si è fermato un minuto e bla bla bla serve uno che gli dia il cambio e bla bla bla soluzione di galliani : vogel e tempo dopo emerson



Non ho capito; Vogel secondo te è stato un acquisto sbagliato perchè non poteva fare il vice Pirlo, se invece avessimo venduto Pirlo e lo avessimo sostituito con Vogel sarebbe stato meglio?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non ho capito; Vogel secondo te è stato un acquisto sbagliato perchè non poteva fare il vice Pirlo, se invece avessimo venduto Pirlo e lo avessimo sostituito con Vogel sarebbe stato meglio?



 se devi trovare la riserva di pirlo devi prendere uno che abbia caratteristiche simili non il primo centrocampista a zero tanto sempre centrocampista è , galliani sto vizio non l'ha mai perso infatti oggi se ne è uscito con la frase : "o flamini o poli " , tanto per lui sempre centrocampisti sono poi non importa che uno giochi in una maniera e l'altro in un altra


----------



## Frikez (27 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quello era l'obiettivo di quelle estati , il tormentone vice pirlo e ce lo siamo dimenticati ? quante volte si diceva bisogna far rifiatare pirlo , pirlo tra milan e nazionale non si è fermato un minuto e bla bla bla serve uno che gli dia il cambio e bla bla bla soluzione di galliani : vogel e tempo dopo emerson



E lui? 







Preso a 0 ovviamente dalla Francia lol


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E lui?



il grande vikash :lode:


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

ma questo è un altro figlio suo?




Abbiamo le giovanili piene di "figli di"? Fatemi capire...


----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma questo è un altro figlio suo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chi sarebbe?


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

tale cristian galliani


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Luglio 2013)

Che didastro... ma quando te ne vai.


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2013)

vikash era la riserva di seedorf, non di pirlo


----------



## Mithos (11 Luglio 2013)

Penso che abbia già abbondantemente fatto il suo tempo. Magari con lui in società si continuerà a vincere qualcosa a livello italiano, ma a mio parere qui ci vuole un drastico cambiamento nella logica di conduzione della società. E' assurdo che la sesta squadra al mondo per fatturato, dopo autentici salassi tecnici come le cessioni di Ibra e Thiago Silva dell'anno scorso, non riesca ad avere liquidità necessaria per il calciomercato. Assurdo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma questo è un altro figlio suo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nono...almeno uno sul Forum tempo fa diceva di no


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> nono...almeno uno sul Forum tempo fa diceva di no



Le stempiature dicono "Oh, sìììì" però


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Le stempiature dicono "Oh, sìììì" però



ma quanti Galliani ci sono nelle giovanili?


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma quanti Galliani ci sono nelle giovanili?



ahahah non lo so, dubito comunque che quello sia un parente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> ahahah non lo so, dubito comunque che quello sia un parente.



infatti...e io che ho detto?


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> infatti...e io che ho detto?



Infatti quella delle stempiature era una battuta .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Infatti quella delle stempiature era una battuta .


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Luglio 2013)

A quanto me la quotate una dichiarazione prossima:"_Per la sessione estiva, basta così_".


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (12 Luglio 2013)

in parte lo capisco, in parte lo difendo, in parte lo odio. Sportivcamente parlando non ne posso più, ho perso la voglia di seguire il milan, per me conta celebrare solo la maglia. continuo nella personale campagna di protesta sospendendo qualsiasi acquisto legato al marketing ed al settore televisivo(ed abbonamento). Preferisco starmene al bar la domenica e vedere li i ragazzi, sono sempre in tempo ad andarmene prima...


----------



## Jaqen (15 Luglio 2013)

Per lo meno, ha conoscenze e credibilità a livello politico


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Luglio 2013)

Galliani mamma mia ti prego vattene


----------



## SuperMilan (18 Luglio 2013)

Basta! Pensione per te! Ha 70 anni quasi, è tempo di pensione.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Luglio 2013)

Purtroppo sta tassa ci sta costando cara. Non è possibile fare rinnovi a Robinho non è possibile.


----------



## Graxx (18 Luglio 2013)

come gestisce lui non gestice nessuno...ci ha fatto fare più figure di M questo qui...una cosa pazzesca...da Marsiglia ad oggi ci ha riempito di mer.a... il miglior dirigente della storia...come no...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Luglio 2013)

A lui intanto che gli frega...

Ha rinnovato a Robinho, quindi ha finito di scervellarsi per cercare di prendere un sostituto. Da ora in poi tutta vacanza... a lui non interessa altro. Chi glielo fa fare a 70 anni di sbattersi per il Milan, tanto lui le biglie a mollo al mare le mette lo stesso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Incompetenza fatta persona. Ha quasi 70 anni, è ora di andare in pensione.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Luglio 2013)

Il Gobbo che è in lui sembra stia uscendo troll, bisogna farlo fuori prima che la trasformazione si completi del tutto


----------



## hiei87 (19 Luglio 2013)

Bravo Adriano, il tuo lavoro l'hai fatto anche oggi...Domani un bel bagno in piscina, dopodomani sbornia al forte in bermuda con Preziosi e a cantare Califano a palla. Andiamo!!!


----------



## Albijol (19 Luglio 2013)

Praticamente per risparmiare 2 milioni lordi sull'ingaggio di Robinho quest'anno ce ne fa perdere DODICI nei prossimi due anni. GENIUS


----------



## Jaqen (19 Luglio 2013)

E qui secondo me parte il motivetto.... TAM.................'cause simply.................


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Luglio 2013)

Come detto nell'altro topic, se effettivamente il rinnovo fosse a 2 netti, sarebbe una mossa molto azzeccata a livello di bilancio

Tecnicamente invece fa schifo, e si sa


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Un aspetto positivo c'è: sto quasi per laurearmi in economia, quindi il buon Adriano mi sta facendo appassionare ancor di più a bilanci et similia. Grazie Pelatone.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Praticamente per risparmiare *4* milioni lordi sull'ingaggio di Robinho quest'anno ce ne fa perdere *4* nei prossimi due anni. GENIUS


----------



## Jaqen (20 Luglio 2013)

Per tutti quelli che difendono a spada tratta Galliani:
Ha rinnovato a un quasi 30enne fino al 2016. ILPROGGETTOGGGGIOVANI.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che difendono a spada tratta Galliani:
> Ha rinnovato a un quasi 30enne fino al 2016. ILPROGGETTOGGGGIOVANI.



credo fosse l'unica scelta da fare per avere un paio di mil adesso per prendere honda , il problema a mio avviso è stato fatto a monte quando l'intelligentone di galliani decise di prendere a 18 mil + ingaggio folle un giocatore che era stato appena cacciato al santos


----------



## Jino (20 Luglio 2013)

Ragazzi chiaro che l'aspetto tecnico sia da condannare! L'aspetto economico evidentemente no, è ben ponderato!


----------



## runner (20 Luglio 2013)

si vabè adesso non è che devono avere tutti 18 anni in squadra....

hahahahaaa......il progetto giovani (che a mio avviso è iniziato bene) vuole dire lanciare qualche giovane in una squadra un minimo esperta


----------



## Mithos (20 Luglio 2013)

Galliani non ha la minima idea di cosa significhi fare un progetto giovani. Sarà sempre troppo tardi il giorno in cui si ritirerà in pensione.


----------



## runner (20 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Galliani non ha la minima idea di cosa significhi fare un progetto giovani. Sarà sempre troppo tardi il giorno in cui si ritirerà in pensione.



lungi da me difendere il Gallo o altri, ma il "progetto giovani" lo fa lo staff e i dirigenti devono prendere un mix di giocatori utili a tale progetto....


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Luglio 2013)

Galliani su Strootman:"Fortissimo, *l'abbiamo seguito per un anno*, ma costava troppo" stralol.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Galliani su Strootman:"Fortissimo, *l'abbiamo seguito per un anno*, ma costava troppo" stralol.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (20 Luglio 2013)

Il MALE del Milan, non c'è altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che difendono a spada tratta Galliani:
> Ha rinnovato a un quasi 30enne fino al 2016. ILPROGGETTOGGGGIOVANI.



ha rinnovato a 2.5 l'anno, grandissima operazione, non è facile convincere un giocatore a farsi ridurre lo stipendio di quasi 2 mln


----------



## Hammer (20 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Galliani su Strootman:"Fortissimo, *l'abbiamo seguito per un anno*, ma costava troppo" stralol.



Ogni volta che parla mi induce all'ira.


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Luglio 2013)

Ha appena detto che l'operazione Honda per settembre sarebbe troppo onerosa   .


----------



## Albijol (20 Luglio 2013)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Luglio 2013)

Basta. Non se ne può più. Deve tacere perchè quando apre bocca è peggio. Le parole su quel morte de sonno del brasiliano, l'Innominabile, sono un calcio con la punta dello stivale che ti colpisce il fegato in modo MORTALE. Vergogna a te e a tutta la dirigenza. Incompetenti.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Basta. Non se ne può più. Deve tacere perchè quando apre bocca è peggio. Le parole su quel morte de sonno del brasiliano, l'Innominabile, sono un calcio con la punta dello stivale che ti colpisce il fegato in modo MORTALE. Vergogna a te e a tutta la dirigenza. Incompetenti.



Ma poi dice sempre le medesime cose. Siamo aposto cosi,siamo completi, Robinho nuovo aquisto, non arriva nessuno se non parte nessuno ed ovviamente siamo la squadra che nel girone di ritorno ha fatto più punti di tutto.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (20 Luglio 2013)

Io mi domando più di tutto perchè deve sempre spacciarci per dei PEZZENTI, praticamente ad ogni intervista sembra che goda di un'insana passione nell'umiliarci.

Ma stiamo scherzando? Una società come il Milan che deve dire che per comprare un Honda è in mano agli sponsor?? Ma stiamo scherzando? Non so se vi rendete conto di come stia screditando la società intera....a livello di comunicazione è proprio la mediocrità fatta a persona, è inutile.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

se continuate a dire che è un grande dirigente mi convinco sempre di più che mi prendete per il ****. Questo è una macchietta buona per Zelig.

Coi soldi di Berlusconi, quando li tirava fuori, portavo a MIlanello il triplo dei campioni che ha portato lui.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Luglio 2013)

Dal punto di vista economico ci sta.
Dal punto di vista tecnico è una sciagura.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Luglio 2013)

A breve avremo Poli e Honda con un esborso totale sui 4-5 milioni.


Scarso scarso Galliani


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Io mi domando più di tutto perchè deve sempre spacciarci per dei PEZZENTI, praticamente ad ogni intervista sembra che goda di un'insana passione nell'umiliarci.
> 
> Ma stiamo scherzando? Una società come il Milan che deve dire che per comprare un Honda è in mano agli sponsor?? Ma stiamo scherzando? Non so se vi rendete conto di come stia screditando la società intera....a livello di comunicazione è proprio la mediocrità fatta a persona, è inutile.
> 
> ...



Beh sfido chiunque a lamentarsi dell'operato di Galliani quando il nano cacciava il grano, le bacheche parlano da sole.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Luglio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Io mi domando più di tutto perchè deve sempre spacciarci per dei PEZZENTI, praticamente ad ogni intervista sembra che goda di un'insana passione nell'umiliarci.
> 
> Ma stiamo scherzando? Una società come il Milan che deve dire che per comprare un Honda è in mano agli sponsor?? Ma stiamo scherzando? Non so se vi rendete conto di come stia screditando la società intera....a livello di comunicazione è proprio la mediocrità fatta a persona, è inutile.
> 
> ...


Ti fornisco una mia versione dei fatti, perché in fondo asserire certe frasi potrebbe essere legato a un rapporto non più idilliaco con Berlusconi e la proprietà, nonostante le affermazioni e gli atteggiamenti di facciata sia di Galliani sia dei Berlusconi.
Anche se in modo velato, fa capire che non ci sono i soldi, scaricando le responsabilità sulla proprietà e non manca occasione per comunicarlo ai tifosi.
Il fatto che le relazioni col sommo nano non siano eccezionali è testimoniato da tre aspetti:
1) il disaccordo nella scelta del tecnico: non è un mistero che Berlusconi volesse Seedorf e manifestò il disappunto anche ai suoi compagni di merende del PDL ("Galliani non può opporsi a me"... disse più o meno una frase del genere);
2) la famigerata lettera inviata da Berlusconi a Biscardi, poi smentita repentinamente, in cui il nano parlava anche di una possibile riorganizzazione a livello dirigenziale;
3) le voci insistenti che dicono che Barbara voglia prendere il posto di Galliani.

Spero che tutto questo porti a un cambiamento, perché questa società necessità di nuove idee.


----------



## Doctore (21 Luglio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Io mi domando più di tutto perchè deve sempre spacciarci per dei PEZZENTI, praticamente ad ogni intervista sembra che goda di un'insana passione nell'umiliarci.
> 
> Ma stiamo scherzando? Una società come il Milan che deve dire che per comprare un Honda è in mano agli sponsor?? Ma stiamo scherzando? Non so se vi rendete conto di come stia screditando la società intera....a livello di comunicazione è proprio la mediocrità fatta a persona, è inutile.
> 
> ...


il manch city con tutti soldi che ha tirato fuori ha fallito miseramente in champions vincendo un campionato e una coppetta...
Ma c e anche il real che in 3 anni ha speso milioni di euro vincendo un misero campionato...poi c e il chealsea.
Bisogna essere bravi dirigenti anche con i soldi.
Solo il bayern e borussia dortmund hanno i migliori drigenti mondiali.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh sfido chiunque a lamentarsi dell'operato di Galliani quando il nano cacciava il grano, le bacheche parlano da sole.



sì, ma è altrettanto vero che non faceva nessun capolavoro visto che disponeva di budget, per l'epoca, spropositati. e nonostante tutto dopo il ciclo capello fino alla nascita di quello ancelottiano ha collezionato una sequela di bidoni paurosa.
a un come moggi gli agnelli non davano praticamente una lira, doveva arrangiarsi lui.


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sì, ma è altrettanto vero che non faceva nessun capolavoro visto che disponeva di budget, per l'epoca, spropositati. e nonostante tutto dopo il ciclo capello fino alla nascita di quello ancelottiano ha collezionato una sequela di bidoni paurosa.
> a un come moggi gli agnelli non davano praticamente una lira, doveva arrangiarsi lui.



Beh, molto di ciò che dici è vero, è anche vero che squadre come il Chelsea, il City e l'ultimo Real anche con quantitativi spropositati di soldi ci hanno messo/stanno mettendo molto più tempo per vincere ciò che il Milan vinse coi cicli Sacchi-Capello in 10 anni.
Inoltre Moggi, pur essendo un DS veramente coi controfiocchi, disponeva anche lui di un bel budget, la storia che Zidane finanziò Buffon, Thiuram, Salas e Nedved è una leggenda. Spesero molto anche loro, anche se meno del Milan.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Luglio 2013)

la storia è sempre quella , galliani coi soldi è diverso da galliani senza soldi . Parliamoci chiaro quando hai i soldi a disposizione di certo non è richiesta la bravura in fase scouting , cosa che galliani non ha mai avuto , ma devi solo comprare il meglio che il mercato offre . La maestria di galliani con i soldi è stata quella di limitare le ingerenze del megalomane berlusconi , basti ricordare che berusconi voleva Claudio Borghi al posto di Rijkaard ; se non ci fosse stato galliani all'epoca il milan sarebbe stato simile al chealsea di oggi in totale balia degli umori del mafioso russo . Ora che il contesto operativo è cambiato , galliani è in parte inadeguato perche non è mai stato uno scopritore di talenti , ecco perche urge un ds che sappia fare questo , che compri giocatori prima che costino 40-50 mil , poi si spera che col fatturato del milan si riesca a trattenere almeno qualche campione .


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A breve avremo Poli e Honda con un esborso totale sui 4-5 milioni.
> 
> 
> Scarso scarso Galliani



Manco avessi detto Fabregas e C.Ronaldo.


----------



## 2515 (22 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la storia è sempre quella , galliani coi soldi è diverso da galliani senza soldi . Parliamoci chiaro quando hai i soldi a disposizione di certo non è richiesta la bravura in fase scouting , cosa che galliani non ha mai avuto , ma devi solo comprare il meglio che il mercato offre . La maestria di galliani con i soldi è stata quella di limitare le ingerenze del megalomane berlusconi , basti ricordare che berusconi voleva Claudio Borghi al posto di Rijkaard ; se non ci fosse stato galliani all'epoca il milan sarebbe stato simile al chealsea di oggi in totale balia degli umori del mafioso russo . Ora che il contesto operativo è cambiato , galliani è in parte inadeguato perche non è mai stato uno scopritore di talenti , ecco perche urge un ds che sappia fare questo , che compri giocatori prima che costino 40-50 mil , poi si spera che col fatturato del milan si riesca a trattenere almeno qualche campione .



pigliamo rui costa, l'ho detto e lo ripeto.


----------



## Mithos (22 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la storia è sempre quella , galliani coi soldi è diverso da galliani senza soldi . Parliamoci chiaro quando hai i soldi a disposizione di certo non è richiesta la bravura in fase scouting , cosa che galliani non ha mai avuto , ma devi solo comprare il meglio che il mercato offre . La maestria di galliani con i soldi è stata quella di limitare le ingerenze del megalomane berlusconi , basti ricordare che berusconi voleva Claudio Borghi al posto di Rijkaard ; se non ci fosse stato galliani all'epoca il milan sarebbe stato simile al chealsea di oggi in totale balia degli umori del mafioso russo . Ora che il contesto operativo è cambiato , galliani è in parte inadeguato perche non è mai stato uno scopritore di talenti , ecco perche urge un ds che sappia fare questo , che compri giocatori prima che costino 40-50 mil , poi si spera che col fatturato del milan si riesca a trattenere almeno qualche campione .



Non è stato Galliani a volere Rijkaard, ma Sacchi. Berlusconi diede carta bianca al tecnico. Per quanto riguarda lo scouting sarebbe bene avere una rete di osservatori in giro per il mondo. Il Milan in realtà un DS ce l'ha e anche di notevole livello come Braida.
Certo non fa i miracoli se arrivano puntuali i niet da parte del geometra.


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sì, ma è altrettanto vero che non faceva nessun capolavoro visto che disponeva di budget, per l'epoca, spropositati. e nonostante tutto dopo il ciclo capello fino alla nascita di quello ancelottiano ha collezionato una sequela di bidoni paurosa.
> a un come moggi gli agnelli non davano praticamente una lira, doveva arrangiarsi lui.



Io infatti reputo Moggi un grandissimo dirigente sportivo. Anche se non lo era poi tanto nei modi, conosco gente che ci ha avuto a che fare a livello giovanile, non me ne hanno parlato bene a livello di persona. Però a fare il suo lavoro un maestro. 

Galliani ha buttato via tanti soldi è verissimo, però ripeto ha vinto come nessun altro. Altrimenti il Milan non sarebbe diventato il club più titolato al mondo. L'operato di Galliani quindi non si può certo definire negativo, anzi.


----------



## Albijol (22 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> pigliamo rui costa, l'ho detto e lo ripeto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Manco avessi detto Fabregas e C.Ronaldo.



Tanto anche se avessi detto quelli non vi sarebbero andati bene comunque 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

PS: Berlusconi ragazzi, Berlusconi, come pensate che si possa lavorare bene con lui ? Anche Moggi sarebbe andato in difficoltà


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

Traoré è invendibile per l'ingaggio. Chi gli ha fatto il contratto? Berlusconi?
Galliani dovrebbe essere aiutato.


----------



## Mithos (22 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Traoré è invendibile per l'ingaggio. Chi gli ha fatto il contratto? Berlusconi?
> Galliani dovrebbe essere aiutato.



Galliani dovrebbe essere messo nelle condizioni di non nuocere più.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> pigliamo rui costa, l'ho detto e lo ripeto.



con me sfondi una porta aperta , rui costa era uno dei miei giocatori preferiti


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Non è stato Galliani a volere Rijkaard, ma Sacchi. Berlusconi diede carta bianca al tecnico. Per quanto riguarda lo scouting sarebbe bene avere una rete di osservatori in giro per il mondo. Il Milan in realtà un DS ce l'ha e anche di notevole livello come Braida.
> Certo non fa i miracoli se arrivano puntuali i niet da parte del geometra.



mica ho scritto che è stato galliani a voler frankie  ho detto che l'opera di mediazione fatta da galliani per trovare una soluzione tra un sacchi che minacciava le dimissioni e il megalomane di berlusconi fu fantastica , e il buon adriano continua ancora oggi per nostro fortuna , altrimenti ci troveremmo barbarella ds e seedorf in panchina  il problema del milan attuale è che non c'è nessuno che ferma la megalomania di galliani  pure io ritengo braida valido , infatti gli ultimi nomi fatti da braida erano tutti validi , vedi i vari lavezzi , pastore , lamela ecc purtroppo braida non conta niente e il suo ruolo è accompagnatore di galliani allo stadio per vedere le partite


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)

Balotelli 20
Zapata 6
Honda 4
Saponara 4
Constant 4
Salamon 3,5
Vergara 2

Quasi 45 milioni di € e siamo ancora a fine luglio.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Balotelli 20
> Zapata *6*
> Honda 4
> Saponara 4
> ...


Certe oscenità. Salamon 3,5 milioni buttati, Zapata 6 milioni....è così difficile per il Milan scovare talenti alla Marcos (non tiratemi fuori Thiago, era già un fenomeno in Brasile).
Constant è un errore in sé lui. Cioé, stupidaggine comprarlo.


----------



## Frikez (22 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Balotelli 20
> Zapata 6
> Honda 4
> Saponara 4
> ...



Più Poli si arriva a 50


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Più Poli si arriva a 50



2 tesoretti da 25 milioni in una sola sessione estiva?! Grazie bresidente.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Balotelli 20
> Zapata 6
> Honda 4
> Saponara 4
> ...



Però è anche vero che:

Pato 15
Salamon 4
Paloschi 4
Acerbi 4


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Però è anche vero che:
> 
> Pato 15
> Salamon 4
> ...



Tutto giusto, ma se Salamon intero valeva 3,5 a gennaio, come fa la sua metà a valere già 4 milioni?


----------



## Frikez (22 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 2 tesoretti da 25 milioni in una sola sessione estiva?! Grazie bresidente.



Galliani re del mercato


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, ma se Salamon intero valeva 3,5 a gennaio, come fa la sua metà a valere già 4 milioni?



Pensa che con Galliani Cristian Zenoni passò da una valutazione di 25 miliardi a una di 40 in circa 15 giorni


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Pensa che con Galliani Cristian Zenoni passò da una valutazione di 25 miliardi a una di 40 in circa 15 giorni



Facciamo così, in attesa di riscontri ufficiali  , per questa volta mi affido a transfermakt, quindi diventa:

Balotelli 20
Zapata 6
Honda 4
Saponara 4
Constant 4
Salamon 3,5
Poli 3
Vergara 2


Pato 15
Paloschi 4
Acerbi 4
Salamon 1,7


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Facciamo così, in attesa di riscontri ufficiali  , per questa volta mi affido a transfermakt, quindi diventa:
> 
> Balotelli 20
> Zapata 6
> ...



Ci sto , per curiosità (non ho idea del perchè, ma il mio pc si rifiuta di entrare nel sito transfertmarkt), mi potresti guardare le cifre, se ci sono, del trasferimento di El Shaarawy?


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Ci sto , per curiosità (non ho idea del perchè, ma il mio pc si rifiuta di entrare nel sito transfertmarkt), mi potresti guardare le cifre, se ci sono, del trasferimento di El Shaarawy?



"Solo" 15,5 , ma ricordo che uscì la notizia di un El Shaarawy messo a bilancio per 20 milioni di euro. Poi quanto fu valutato Merkel? 
Lo dico che transfermakt non è la bibbia, per dire: Ranocchia (sempre preziosi presente ) mettono 18,5, ma sul bilancio dell'Inter la cifra era diversa, andava considerata anche la metà di Destro, ceduto nella stessa operazione.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> "Solo" 15,5 , ma ricordo che uscì la notizia di un El Shaarawy messo a bilancio per 20 milioni di euro. Poi quanto fu valutato Merkel?
> Lo dico che transfermakt non è la bibbia, per dire: Ranocchia (sempre preziosi presente ) mettono 18,5, ma sul bilancio dell'Inter la cifra era diversa, andava considerata anche la metà di Destro, ceduto nella stessa operazione.



Merkel fu valutato, cito Preziosi, 10 mln, mentre El Shaarawy 20. Le cifre che giravano da fonti Di Marzio invece parlavano di 15 mln, con Merkel valutato 5. Alla fine si tratta sempre di El Shaarawy pagato 10 mln + Merkel, ciò che cambia è quello che va a bilancio. Infatti per quello volevo sapere ciò che diceva tranfertmarkt.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Però è anche vero che:
> 
> Pato 15
> Salamon 4
> ...



Lascia perdere dai, tanto non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire, Galliani ha fatto valutare Paloschi 8 milioni e con la metà ci ha pagato mezzo Saponara ma fa niente.

Con metà dell'oggetto misterioso ( vedremo fino a che punto ) Salamon, ha comprato mezzo Poli tirando fuori solo un milione.

Dopo 6 mesi disastrosi di Acerbi ( esperimento che qua molti caldeggiavano, io compreso ) ne ha scambiata la metà ( pagata 2,2 e rivalutata 4 ) con la metà dell'ottimo Constant.

Con poco più dei soldi di un Pato ahinoi finito quasi prima di iniziare si è pagato quasi tutto Balotelli e prima ci si era preso Tevez.

No no ma è scarso...


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere dai, tanto non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire, Galliani ha fatto valutare Paloschi 8 milioni e con la metà ci ha pagato mezzo Saponara ma fa niente.
> 
> Con metà dell'oggetto misterioso ( vedremo fino a che punto ) Salamon, ha comprato mezzo Poli tirando fuori solo un milione.
> 
> ...



Ti correggo su una cosa, con mezzo Paloschi ci abbiamo pagato Salamon, non Saponara.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere dai, tanto non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire, Galliani ha fatto valutare Paloschi 8 milioni e con la metà ci ha pagato mezzo Saponara ma fa niente.
> 
> Con metà dell'oggetto misterioso ( vedremo fino a che punto ) Salamon, ha comprato mezzo Poli tirando fuori solo un milione.
> 
> ...



Pensa che avevo messo questi dati per dimostrare che non era fermo come si dice in giro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Pensa che avevo messo questi dati per dimostrare che non era fermo come si dice in giro.



Non mi riferivo direttamente a te penny 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Ti correggo su una cosa, con mezzo Paloschi ci abbiamo pagato Salamon, non Saponara.



Verissimo, per Saponara parlavano della prima rata di Pato....A quel punto non capisco da dove è saltato fuori Mario....Però va be, è a rate 

20 euro all'anno per un milione di anni


----------



## runner (22 Luglio 2013)

il Gallo poi concretizza molto ad Agosto quindi abbiamo ancora un bel po' di tempo!!


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Pensa che avevo messo questi dati per dimostrare che non era fermo come si dice in giro.


Ok, ma non fare il Suma, manca poco che arrivi a citare l'acquisto di Robinho 
Il tifoso si aspetta acquisti, possibilmente di un certo spessore, nel mercato estivo e non riscatti o simili.Honda sarebbe l'unico, in tal senso.Considerando poi che Vergara e Saponara sono incognite, Salomon è un oggetto misterioso ci sta che una parte della tifoseria non sia soddisfatta.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma non fare il Suma, manca poco che arrivi a citare l'acquisto di Robinho
> Il tifoso si aspetta acquisti, possibilmente di un certo spessore, nel mercato estivo e non riscatti o simili.Honda sarebbe l'unico, in tal senso.Considerando poi che Vergara e Saponara sono incognite, Salomon è un oggetto misterioso ci sta che una parte della tifoseria non sia soddisfatta.



Ovvio che si può fare di meglio, e infatti continuo a credere che oltre a Honda almeno altri due giocatori arriveranno, magari alternative, ma di altro retaggio rispetto a Bonera o Nocerino.
Poi imho per come è strutturato il bilancio del Milan, non si possono non mettere le operazioni concluse a gennaio.


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> il Gallo poi concretizza molto ad Agosto quindi abbiamo ancora un bel po' di tempo!!


Con i soliti problemi, però.
Preperazione estiva con un'altra squadra, che magari ragiona diversamente, tempo di adattarsi...


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ovvio che si può fare di meglio, e infatti continuo a credere che oltre a Honda almeno altri due giocatori arriveranno, magari alternative, ma di altro retaggio rispetto a Bonera o Nocerino.
> Poi imho per come è strutturato il bilancio del Milan, non si possono non mettere le operazioni concluse a gennaio.


Ma il tifoso medio " se ne frega" del bilancio.
Anche io ritengo che non siamo immobili,eh 
Qualche altro acquisto arriverà, solo che mi auguro non si debba aspettare l'ultimo momento.Poi io non sono uno di quelli che getta costantemente escrementi addosso a Galliani.
Solo che, essendo il Milan, ci si aspetta qualcosa di davvero buono.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Beh, molto di ciò che dici è vero, è anche vero che squadre come il Chelsea, il City e l'ultimo Real anche con quantitativi spropositati di soldi ci hanno messo/stanno mettendo molto più tempo per vincere ciò che il Milan vinse coi cicli Sacchi-Capello in 10 anni.
> Inoltre Moggi, pur essendo un DS veramente coi controfiocchi, disponeva anche lui di un bel budget, la storia che Zidane finanziò Buffon, Thiuram, Salas e Nedved è una leggenda. Spesero molto anche loro, anche se meno del Milan.



be', in questo credo davvero che sia questione di dna.
non dimentichiamoci che già prima dell'era berlusconi il milan aveva conseguito 3 finali in coppa latina e altrettante di coppa campioni, per un totale di 4 trofei. tantissimo per una squadra che in campo nazionale era la terza forza.
a mio avviso questo significa che se il milan possiede una squadra attrezzata ha molte più chance di vittoria rispetto a una concorrente che sulla carta è di un livello similare.
che moggi avesse budget inferiori a quelli di galliani non lo dico io, basta che dai un'occhiata a transfertmarkt. be' sì, spese più o meno quanto fece il milan per il solo rui costa, però grazie a quei soldi creò squadrone. e fu pure sfigato con salas, sennò senza quell'infortunio avrebbe avuto un ricambio in attacco di grandissimo lusso.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> be', in questo credo davvero che sia questione di dna.
> non dimentichiamoci che già prima dell'era berlusconi il milan aveva conseguito 3 finali in coppa latina e altrettante di coppa campioni, per un totale di 4 trofei. tantissimo per una squadra che in campo nazionale era la terza forza.
> a mio avviso questo significa che se il milan ha una squadra attrezzata ha molte più possibilità di una concorrente che sulla carta è di un livello similare.
> che moggi avesse budget inferiori a quelli di galliani non lo dico io, basta che dai un'occhiata a transfertmarkt.
> be' sì, spese più o meno quanto fece il milan per il solo rui costa, però con quei soldi fece uno squadrone. e fu pure sfigato con salas, sennò senza quell'infortunio avrebbe avuto un ricambio in attacco di grandissimo lusso.




Beh sì, è vero, così come è vero che Chelsea, City e PSG (e anche Monaco) più o meno nella loro storia hanno sempre vinto poco e niente, soprattutto in campo internazionale. Comunque, almeno all'inizio, disponevamo di una dirigenza con idee innovative oltre che denaro fresco.
Non fraintendere su Moggi, aveva certamente budget inferiori a quelli del Milan di quegli anni, ma non lavorava con le briciole. Per le cifre, nell'Europa a quei tempi (e anche in Italia quasi sempre) Moggi lavorava con bei soldoni.
Su Moggi conosco anche due tre aneddoti interessanti sulle sue conoscenze calcistiche fra l'altro, secondo me uno dei migliori conoscitori di calcio passati in Italia. Certamente è una considerazione che lascia il tempo che trova, visto poi le cose di cui si è macchiato.


----------



## Frikez (22 Luglio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Con i soliti problemi, però.
> Preperazione estiva con un'altra squadra, che magari ragiona diversamente, tempo di adattarsi...



Sì ma arriverà al massimo un giocatore dopo il preliminare, cambierà poco la sostanza di questa squadra.


----------



## Albijol (23 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sì ma arriverà al massimo un giocatore dopo il preliminare, cambierà poco la sostanza di questa squadra.



Tra l'altro molto probabilmente si tratta di Astori


----------



## AndrasWave (23 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere dai, tanto non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire, Galliani ha fatto valutare Paloschi 8 milioni e con la metà ci ha pagato mezzo Saponara ma fa niente.
> 
> Con metà dell'oggetto misterioso ( vedremo fino a che punto ) Salamon, ha comprato mezzo Poli tirando fuori solo un milione.
> 
> ...



Peccato che i problemi sono altrove..
Voi continuate a guardare il costo dei cartellini. Peccato che il tallone d'Achille di questo grassone siano gli stipendi, le mazzette ai procuratori e chissà cos'altro. Si si, bello prendere un giocatore a poco. Ma se poi lo strapaghi annualmente sei punto a capo. Anzi sei nella melma. Perchè se si rivela un mediocre non riesci neppure a venderlo perchè ci sono pochi altri idioti come lui che gli darebbero uno stipendio simile.

Rifletteteci un attimo..


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Luglio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Peccato che i problemi sono altrove..
> Voi continuate a guardare il costo dei cartellini. Peccato che il tallone d'Achille di questo grassone siano gli stipendi, le mazzette ai procuratori e chissà cos'altro. Si si, bello prendere un giocatore a poco. Ma se poi lo strapaghi annualmente sei punto a capo. Anzi sei nella melma. Perchè se si rivela un mediocre non riesci neppure a venderlo perchè ci sono pochi altri idioti come lui che gli darebbero uno stipendio simile.
> 
> Rifletteteci un attimo..



In realtà è il contrario (cioè esattamente quello che dici te). I cartellini sono un problema "relativo" a livello contabile perchè, anche se si spendono 40 mln, facendo un contrattino quinquennale, la spesa grava per 9 mln all'anno, mentre gli stipendi da 6-7 mln ti costano 12-14 mln all'anno.
Da quello che ho capito i nostri problemi sono però a livello finanziario, cioè al Berlusca va bene ripianare, ma non vuole mettere grosse cifre per i cartellini (che, generalmente, si pagano subito anche se si ammortizzano a bilancio in 4-5 anni), da qui la strategia (suicida) di Galliani post-2007 di fare ingaggi monstre acquistando sul mercato poco o niente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Luglio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Peccato che i problemi sono altrove..
> Voi continuate a guardare il costo dei cartellini. Peccato che il tallone d'Achille di questo grassone siano gli stipendi, le mazzette ai procuratori e chissà cos'altro. Si si, bello prendere un giocatore a poco. Ma se poi lo strapaghi annualmente sei punto a capo. Anzi sei nella melma. Perchè se si rivela un mediocre non riesci neppure a venderlo perchè ci sono pochi altri idioti come lui che gli darebbero uno stipendio simile.
> 
> Rifletteteci un attimo..



ma che dici , galliani è un mago del mercato ha preso ibra a "soli" 24 mil


----------



## Serginho (23 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> In realtà è il contrario (cioè esattamente quello che dici te). I cartellini sono un problema "relativo" a livello contabile perchè, anche se si spendono 40 mln, facendo un contrattino quinquennale, la spesa grava per 9 mln all'anno, mentre gli stipendi da 6-7 mln ti costano 12-14 mln all'anno.
> Da quello che ho capito i nostri problemi sono però a livello finanziario, cioè al Berlusca va bene ripianare, ma non vuole mettere grosse cifre per i cartellini (che, generalmente, si pagano subito anche se si ammortizzano a bilancio in 4-5 anni), da qui la strategia (suicida) di Galliani post-2007 di fare ingaggi monstre acquistando sul mercato poco o niente.



Anche secondo me la verità sta qui. La colpa è di entrambi. Hanno fatto grandi cose per il Milan, ma da esseri umani hanno fatto anche i loro errori, ora però è tempo di mettere le cose in chiaro, riassestare la società e vedere di farla tornare al posto che gli spetta, che sia gradualmente non m'importa, l'importante è lavorare per migliorare sempre con idee chiare


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Luglio 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me la verità sta qui. La colpa è di entrambi. Hanno fatto grandi cose per il Milan, ma da esseri umani hanno fatto anche i loro errori, ora però è tempo di mettere le cose in chiaro, riassestare la società e vedere di farla tornare al posto che gli spetta, che sia gradualmente non m'importa, l'importante è lavorare per migliorare sempre con idee chiare



Direi assolutamente perfetto.


----------



## Albijol (23 Luglio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> perchè ci sono pochi altri idioti come lui



in 8 parole hai riassunto in maniera perfetta l'operato di Galliani post 2007


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Luglio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Peccato che i problemi sono altrove..
> Voi continuate a guardare il costo dei cartellini. Peccato che il tallone d'Achille di questo grassone siano gli stipendi, le mazzette ai procuratori e chissà cos'altro. Si si, bello prendere un giocatore a poco. Ma se poi lo strapaghi annualmente sei punto a capo. Anzi sei nella melma. Perchè se si rivela un mediocre non riesci neppure a venderlo perchè ci sono pochi altri idioti come lui che gli darebbero uno stipendio simile.
> 
> Rifletteteci un attimo..


Gli stipendi erano un problema quando gli era concesso di spendere, poi te li tiri dietro, è chiaro.

Ma 4 milioni a Mario, 2,5 a Montolivo eccetera sono stipendi umani.

Poi chiaro, per far uscire certe ciambelle col buco ogni tanto devi far la piega, vedi Pazzini.


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2013)

Fester


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2013)

Zapata,Poli,Silvestre,Birsa,Amù Vergara e Mitra Matri sarebbe un mercato da sogno. Sarebbero più di 20 milioni spesi per migliorare la squadra di 0  Poli è l'eccezione che fa la regola (la regola che Galliani deve andare in pensione,e lo dice mio nonno di 75 anni tifosissimo).


----------



## alexrossonero (27 Agosto 2013)

A parer mio, Galliani sa fare il suo quando si tratta di procurarsi introiti e redigere contratti. Quando invece si trasforma in ds e deve allestire una squadra, è un incapace vero e proprio, le cui abilità sono state sovradimensionate dalla prima parte della presidenza Berlusconi, quando i denari abbondavano e l'ossatura italiana della squadra era solida abbastanza da reggere per un ventennio.

Ora Galliani non sa dove sbattere la testa perchè non ha competenze calcistiche e perchè ha una voglia di primeggiare pressoché annullata da anni di trionfi e scorpacciate da Giannino.


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Galliani in missione arriva il campione" cit.


----------



## Albijol (27 Agosto 2013)

Legatelo


----------



## Nivre (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Galliani in missione arriva il campione" cit.




''Galliani in missione arriva lo scarsone''


Comunque scherzi a parte, se il Berlu non sgancia una lira non è poi tutta colpa sua.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> ''Galliani in missione arriva lo scarsone''
> 
> 
> Comunque scherzi a parte, se il Berlu non sgancia una lira non è poi tutta colpa sua.



Se coi pochi soldi compra davvero solamente Matri è da licenziare in tronco.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> ''Galliani in missione arriva lo scarsone''
> 
> 
> Comunque scherzi a parte, se il Berlu non sgancia una lira non è poi tutta colpa sua.




Ma infatti io non lo odio per i campioni che non prende, ma per i cessi che prende


----------



## Nivre (27 Agosto 2013)

Galliani ha colpe eh per carita di dio.( Non li conto neanche i cessi che ha preso fin ora) Non lo sto difendendo.

Ma se ci troviamo in questa situazione e perchè quel energumeno che abbiamo come presidente non sgancia piu un euro.


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2013)

Beh, se SPENDE per prendere Matri è SOLO colpa sua.


----------



## Nivre (27 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Beh, se SPENDE per prendere Matri è SOLO colpa sua.




Quello si, pero fare un mercato da Milan con pochi spiccioli e sempre triste. E' ovviamente con quei soldi prenderemo il cesso di turno.


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2013)

parte dei soldi che abbiamo li sperpera per favori ai procuratori. Didac vilà e Salomon sono quasi 5 milioni di euro (+ INGAGGI) per la mazzetta a *Mino Raiola*. Traorè,Niang e Taiwo sono altri 6 milioni di ingaggi e cartellini per la mazzetta ad *Oscar Damiani*. Birsa secondo voi è di un qualche procuratore sconosciuto? Non direi. E' di *Alberto Maria Fontana*,colui che ha portato Amelia al Milan e procuratore,fra l'altro,di Antonini. Due giocatori oggetto di mercato...probabilmente uno dei due partirà ed in cambio pagheremo la tassa slovena. *Ernesto Bronzetti* è un altro tizio che ruota attorno la cerchia di Galliani,che però stranamente quest'anno non ha fatto danni...Certo che se trattiamo Kakà spunterà come un falco,d'altronde i recenti bidoni dalla Spagna (Josè Mari,Josè Moreno,Ricardo Oliveira) sono arrivati tutti per suo merito. Per non parlare dei magheggi di bilancio compiuti assieme ad *Enrico Preziosi*,ormai sempre più frequenti. Voi credete davvero che Preziosi è cosi matto da riprendersi Acerbi al doppio della cifra ricevuta pochi mesi prima,a voler Traorè,a scambiare metà Constant per Strasser..? Simic dalla primavera,ma chi è? E' tutto un giochino di plusvalenze. 

Quanti giocatori sono arrivati al Milan,negli ultimi anni,che non hanno dei contatti con questa gentaglia? Pochi,pochissimi. Provate a contarli...meno di 1/3 dei giocatori probabilmente. Perchè erano a 0 o in scadenza,mica per altro.
E per favore non mi rispondete polemicamente a questo post che sono schifato,non ho voglia di controbattere sinceramente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2013)

Simply sempre sul pezzo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Agosto 2013)

per adesso non l'abbiamo ancora preso quindi non parliamo del nulla...nel caso in cui comprassimo matri per quella cifra,non ci credo e non lo voglio/posso credere,bhè sarebbe una roba scandalosa


----------



## Petrecte (27 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> parte dei soldi che abbiamo li sperpera per favori ai procuratori. Didac vilà e Salomon sono quasi 5 milioni di euro (+ INGAGGI) per la mazzetta a *Mino Raiola*. Traorè,Niang e Taiwo sono altri 6 milioni di ingaggi e cartellini per la mazzetta ad *Oscar Damiani*. Birsa secondo voi è di un qualche procuratore sconosciuto? Non direi. E' di *Alberto Maria Fontana*,colui che ha portato Amelia al Milan e procuratore,fra l'altro,di Antonini. Due giocatori oggetto di mercato...probabilmente uno dei due partirà ed in cambio pagheremo la tassa slovena. *Ernesto Bronzetti* è un altro tizio che ruota attorno la cerchia di Galliani,che però stranamente quest'anno non ha fatto danni...Certo che se trattiamo Kakà spunterà come un falco,d'altronde i recenti bidoni dalla Spagna (Josè Mari,Josè Moreno,Ricardo Oliveira) sono arrivati tutti per suo merito. Per non parlare dei magheggi di bilancio compiuti assieme ad *Enrico Preziosi*,ormai sempre più frequenti. Voi credete davvero che Preziosi è cosi matto da riprendersi Acerbi al doppio della cifra ricevuta pochi mesi prima,a voler Traorè,a scambiare metà Constant per Strasser..? Simic dalla primavera,ma chi è? E' tutto un giochino di plusvalenze.
> 
> Quanti giocatori sono arrivati al Milan,negli ultimi anni,che non hanno dei contatti con questa gentaglia? Pochi,pochissimi. Provate a contarli...meno di 1/3 dei giocatori probabilmente. Perchè erano a 0 o in scadenza,mica per altro.
> E per favore non mi rispondete polemicamente a questo post che sono schifato,non ho voglia di controbattere sinceramente.



Disamina perfetta siamo in balia di un lazzarone incompetente.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> parte dei soldi che abbiamo li sperpera per favori ai procuratori. Didac vilà e Salomon sono quasi 5 milioni di euro (+ INGAGGI) per la mazzetta a *Mino Raiola*. Traorè,Niang e Taiwo sono altri 6 milioni di ingaggi e cartellini per la mazzetta ad *Oscar Damiani*. Birsa secondo voi è di un qualche procuratore sconosciuto? Non direi. E' di *Alberto Maria Fontana*,colui che ha portato Amelia al Milan e procuratore,fra l'altro,di Antonini. Due giocatori oggetto di mercato...probabilmente uno dei due partirà ed in cambio pagheremo la tassa slovena. *Ernesto Bronzetti* è un altro tizio che ruota attorno la cerchia di Galliani,che però stranamente quest'anno non ha fatto danni...Certo che se trattiamo Kakà spunterà come un falco,d'altronde i recenti bidoni dalla Spagna (Josè Mari,Josè Moreno,Ricardo Oliveira) sono arrivati tutti per suo merito. Per non parlare dei magheggi di bilancio compiuti assieme ad *Enrico Preziosi*,ormai sempre più frequenti. Voi credete davvero che Preziosi è cosi matto da riprendersi Acerbi al doppio della cifra ricevuta pochi mesi prima,a voler Traorè,a scambiare metà Constant per Strasser..? Simic dalla primavera,ma chi è? E' tutto un giochino di plusvalenze.
> 
> Quanti giocatori sono arrivati al Milan,negli ultimi anni,che non hanno dei contatti con questa gentaglia? Pochi,pochissimi. Provate a contarli...meno di 1/3 dei giocatori probabilmente. Perchè erano a 0 o in scadenza,mica per altro.
> E per favore non mi rispondete polemicamente a questo post che sono schifato,non ho voglia di controbattere sinceramente.



Molto interessante questo post, complimenti. 

Per curiosità comunque sarebbe bello fare un'analisi anche su Juventus ed Inter ad esempio, cosi giusto per citare due grandi italiane. 

Giusto per capire se fondamentalmente funziona cosi per tutti o solo per noi.


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Molto interessante questo post, complimenti.
> 
> Per curiosità comunque sarebbe bello fare un'analisi anche su Juventus ed Inter ad esempio, cosi giusto per citare due grandi italiane.
> 
> Giusto per capire se fondamentalmente funziona cosi per tutti o solo per noi.


Guarda,a livello giovanile è cosi un po' per tutte le squadre,bisogna essere obiettivi. Sicuramente in misura minore però: i settori giovanili di Inter e Juve sono ancora i migliori d'Italia,checchè se ne dica dei passi in avanti del Milan (che non nego ci siano stati). Per gli acquisti,a livello di prima squadra,queste schifezze le facciamo solo noi,purtroppo. Gente come Digao (*Bronzetti*),il fratello di Kakà per chi non si ricordasse,sono delle schifezze assolute. Se arriva un giocatore francese o dalla Francia stai sicuro che è di Damiani (Constant non l'ho citato...Galliani non ha saputo resistere all'accoppiata Damiani-Preziosi). E pure quelli "forti",come Boateng facepalm,De Jong,Balotelli,El Shaarawy...hanno tutti delle relazioni con questa gente bene o male. Spero che non si sia aggiunto a questa schifosa cerchia quello strano fondo straniero,proprietario di Ola John...Altrimenti la lista si allunga.


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Molto interessante questo post, complimenti.
> 
> Per curiosità comunque sarebbe bello fare un'analisi anche su Juventus ed Inter ad esempio, cosi giusto per citare due grandi italiane.
> 
> Giusto per capire se fondamentalmente funziona cosi per tutti o solo per noi.



Che io ricordi nell'affare pogba, favori al pizzaiolo non ne sono stati fatti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Guarda,a livello giovanile è cosi un po' per tutte le squadre,bisogna essere obiettivi. Sicuramente in misura minore però: i settori giovanili di Inter e Juve sono ancora i migliori d'Italia,checchè se ne dica dei passi in avanti del Milan (che non nego ci siano stati). Per gli acquisti,a livello di prima squadra,queste schifezze le facciamo solo noi,purtroppo. Gente come Digao (*Bronzetti*),il fratello di Kakà per chi non si ricordasse,sono delle schifezze assolute. Se arriva un giocatore francese o dalla Francia stai sicuro che è di Damiani (Constant non l'ho citato...Galliani non ha saputo resistere all'accoppiata Damiani-Preziosi). E pure quelli "forti",come Boateng facepalm,De Jong,Balotelli,El Shaarawy...hanno tutti delle relazioni con questa gente bene o male. Spero che non si sia aggiunto a questa schifosa cerchia quello strano fondo straniero,proprietario di Ola John...Altrimenti la lista si allunga.



COncordo su quasi tutto

ma non puoi negare che l'Inter ancor oggi con maggiori investimenti
non faccia un mercato ancora più scandaloso del nostro


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che io ricordi nell'affare pogba, favori al pizzaiolo non ne sono stati fatti


Pogba è a metà tra un favore ed un "reale" acquisto. Il Milan lo ha rifiutato non perchè Niang costava meno,ma perchè si doveva fare un favore ad Oscar Damiani che cura gli interessi di Niang.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che io ricordi nell'affare pogba, favori al pizzaiolo non ne sono stati fatti



Sì, è stato preso Ouasim Bouy. Oltre a una commissione per Raiola, che sembra molto elevata (più di cartellino+commissione Niang).

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> Pogba è a metà tra un favore ed un "reale" acquisto. Il Milan lo ha rifiutato non perchè Niang costava meno,ma perchè si doveva fare un favore ad Oscar Damiani che cura gli interessi di Niang.



Magari non ricordo, ma a Damiani perchè dobbiamo così tanti favori? Cioè, chi ci porta per giustificare Traorè, Taiwo e Niang?


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Magari non ricordo, ma a Damiani perchè dobbiamo così tanti favori? Cioè, chi ci porta per giustificare Traorè, Taiwo e Niang?



Non ne ho idea. So solo che se al Milan arrivava CIVELLI quest'anno era per suo "merito". Menomale che non è andata a buon fine la cosa.


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2013)

Vogliamo poi parlare dei figli di figli di figli di cugini di fratelli? Yaya Aubameyang o come si scrive,osservatore del Milan,che è riuscito a far mettere sotto contratto tutti e tre i suoi pargoli...Ovviamente quello buono,che adesso gioca al Dortmund,lo abbiamo dato via. Quei bidoni di Ganz e Zigoni perchè li paga il Milan? Ah già,i loro carissimi papà...Sono i primi che mi vengono in mente,aiutatemi quando dimentico queste perle.


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2013)

Viudez, Cardacio...


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2013)

Finchè c'è Silvio non ci sono alternative, solo lui riesce a farlo ragionare.


Appena se ne andrà ( in un modo o nell'altro  ) il cavaliere se ne andrà pure lui e sarà la cosa migliore per tutti.


Ma ragazzi, veramente, lavorare con Berlusconi è proibitivo per qualsiasi altro dirigente sportivo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2013)

Come fate a scordarvi di Felipe Mattioni e Lucas Roggia,altri favorini al Pizzaiolo!?!


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Mattioni ispirava con quelle scarpette gialle


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Oliveira


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Finchè c'è Silvio non ci sono alternative, solo lui riesce a farlo ragionare.
> 
> 
> Appena se ne andrà ( in un modo o nell'altro  ) il cavaliere se ne andrà pure lui e sarà la cosa migliore per tutti.
> ...



dobbiamo ringraziare galliani se limita le ingerenze del nano e questo è vero , pero il problema grosso è che non c'è nessuno a limitare i danni che simpli the best(ia) combina


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2013)

io mi ricordo di cardacio, esajas, mancini eccetera 

poi vabbè olivera


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Agosto 2013)

"Niang è costato meno di Pogba".


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> io mi ricordo di cardacio, esajas, mancini eccetera
> 
> poi vabbè olivera



Esajas il cuoco 

E allora vogliamo parlare del fratello di Kakà e del fratello di Seedorf?


----------



## AndrasWave (27 Agosto 2013)

Io veramente, mi vergogno che quest'uomo rappresenti il Milan.
Ha fatto il possibile dice lui, intanto ha passato l'estate tra crociere, Forte dei Marmi in piscina e ad ingozzarsi da Giannino.
E continua pure a sparare idiozie ai microfoni prendendo tutti per i fondelli. Vive nella sua realtà parallela da vecchio rimbecillito. Degno del suo padrone.

Ma fatelo fuori per l'amor di Dio!!


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Io veramente, mi vergogno che quest'uomo rappresenti il Milan.
> Ha fatto il possibile dice lui, intanto ha passato l'estate tra crociere, Forte dei Marmi in piscina e ad ingozzarsi da Giannino.
> E continua pure a sparare idiozie ai microfoni prendendo tutti per i fondelli. Vive nella sua realtà parallela da vecchio rimbecillito. Degno del suo padrone.
> 
> Ma fatelo fuori per l'amor di Dio!!



magari ci mettiamo quello che hai in avatar


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2013)

La domanda vera è
Ma che fine ha fatto Barbara Berlusconi?
non doveva essere la new generation della dirigenza?
dov'è con tutti i suoi proclami di rafforzamento di questa primavera?
è completamente sparita dai radar dopo la vicenda Pato


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La domanda vera è
> Ma che fine ha fatto Barbara Berlusconi?
> non doveva essere la new generation della dirigenza?
> dov'è con tutti i suoi proclami di rafforzamento di questa primavera?
> è completamente sparita dai radar dopo la vicenda Pato



E' sparito anche Saponara


----------



## Graxx (28 Agosto 2013)

ma quanti anni ha galliani??? non esiste che magari da qui a poco vada in pensione ????


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Lui e Berlusconi devono andarsene al più presto, altrimenti rischiamo di sparire definitivamente dalle posizioni che ci competono.


----------



## Serginho (28 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> parte dei soldi che abbiamo li sperpera per favori ai procuratori. Didac vilà e Salomon sono quasi 5 milioni di euro (+ INGAGGI) per la mazzetta a *Mino Raiola*. Traorè,Niang e Taiwo sono altri 6 milioni di ingaggi e cartellini per la mazzetta ad *Oscar Damiani*. Birsa secondo voi è di un qualche procuratore sconosciuto? Non direi. E' di *Alberto Maria Fontana*,colui che ha portato Amelia al Milan e procuratore,fra l'altro,di Antonini. Due giocatori oggetto di mercato...probabilmente uno dei due partirà ed in cambio pagheremo la tassa slovena. *Ernesto Bronzetti* è un altro tizio che ruota attorno la cerchia di Galliani,che però stranamente quest'anno non ha fatto danni...Certo che se trattiamo Kakà spunterà come un falco,d'altronde i recenti bidoni dalla Spagna (Josè Mari,Josè Moreno,Ricardo Oliveira) sono arrivati tutti per suo merito. Per non parlare dei magheggi di bilancio compiuti assieme ad *Enrico Preziosi*,ormai sempre più frequenti. Voi credete davvero che Preziosi è cosi matto da riprendersi Acerbi al doppio della cifra ricevuta pochi mesi prima,a voler Traorè,a scambiare metà Constant per Strasser..? Simic dalla primavera,ma chi è? E' tutto un giochino di plusvalenze.
> 
> Quanti giocatori sono arrivati al Milan,negli ultimi anni,che non hanno dei contatti con questa gentaglia? Pochi,pochissimi. Provate a contarli...meno di 1/3 dei giocatori probabilmente. Perchè erano a 0 o in scadenza,mica per altro.
> E per favore non mi rispondete polemicamente a questo post che sono schifato,non ho voglia di controbattere sinceramente.



Questo post e' molto interessante, credo che dovremo aprire un topic a proposito per capire quali altri cessi possono essere in procinto di arrivare, o almeno per analizzare per quanto tempo ancora dovra' andare avanti questa robaccia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> parte dei soldi che abbiamo li sperpera per favori ai procuratori. Didac vilà e Salomon sono quasi 5 milioni di euro (+ INGAGGI) per la mazzetta a *Mino Raiola*. Traorè,Niang e Taiwo sono altri 6 milioni di ingaggi e cartellini per la mazzetta ad *Oscar Damiani*. Birsa secondo voi è di un qualche procuratore sconosciuto? Non direi. E' di *Alberto Maria Fontana*,colui che ha portato Amelia al Milan e procuratore,fra l'altro,di Antonini. Due giocatori oggetto di mercato...probabilmente uno dei due partirà ed in cambio pagheremo la tassa slovena. *Ernesto Bronzetti* è un altro tizio che ruota attorno la cerchia di Galliani,che però stranamente quest'anno non ha fatto danni...Certo che se trattiamo Kakà spunterà come un falco,d'altronde i recenti bidoni dalla Spagna (Josè Mari,Josè Moreno,Ricardo Oliveira) sono arrivati tutti per suo merito. Per non parlare dei magheggi di bilancio compiuti assieme ad *Enrico Preziosi*,ormai sempre più frequenti. Voi credete davvero che Preziosi è cosi matto da riprendersi Acerbi al doppio della cifra ricevuta pochi mesi prima,a voler Traorè,a scambiare metà Constant per Strasser..? Simic dalla primavera,ma chi è? E' tutto un giochino di plusvalenze.
> 
> Quanti giocatori sono arrivati al Milan,negli ultimi anni,che non hanno dei contatti con questa gentaglia? Pochi,pochissimi. Provate a contarli...meno di 1/3 dei giocatori probabilmente. Perchè erano a 0 o in scadenza,mica per altro.
> E per favore non mi rispondete polemicamente a questo post che sono schifato,non ho voglia di controbattere sinceramente.


Non avevi voglia che ti rispondessero polemicamente ma hai ottenuto grande favore...  e mi accodo agli altri perché è interessante come tu l'abbia messa. Proviamo piuttosto a fare una lista di tutta la gentaglia arrivata sotto forma di "mazzette":
*Mino Raiola*: Felipe Mattioni, Didac Vilà, Bartosz Salamon, Lucas Roggia... ah, ricordate Zé Love? Non solo era un giocatore di Preziosi ma anche di Raiola.
*Oscar Damiani*: ha curato(perché non risultano essere sotto la sua procura)i passaggi di Traoré, Niang, Constant e Traoré, sotto la sua procura aveva Roma.
*Alberto Maria Fontana*: sembra lavorare con Federico Pastorello che avrebbe come hai già detto la procura di Birsa, Amelia e Antonini(****ricordiamo che Antonini sembra legato anche alla *compagnia dei D'Amico/Pasqualin* insieme ad Abate e agli ex-Milan Sammarco, Dalla Bona, Ganz, Gattuso, Bierhoff, Pippo Maniero).
Poi ho trovato un'altra cosa interessante... c'è un tale *Marco Sommella* dello studio legale Tomlillo: procuratore di Zaccardo e Nocerino.
*Tullio Tinti*: ecco che tra le ricerche dei procuratori ammanigliati col Milan esce fuori tale Tinti che aveva addirittura la procura di Pippo Inzaghi(ma qui non abbiamo niente da dire), peccato che con lui ci fossero anche Kaladze, Locatelli(al Milan dal '95 al '97), Bonera, Pazzini, Cristian Zenoni(di cui fu proprietario del cartellino il Milan), Alberto Paloschi, Andrea Pirlo, Nicola Pozzi e guarda caso Alessandro Mitra Matri che sembra farsi prepotentemente strada in questa finestra di mercato...
*Giuseppe Riso*: lo ricordiamo tutti nell'"_affaire"_ Tevez ma Riso ha soprattutto la procura di gente come Valoti, Kingslay Boateng e sembra c'entrare nel passaggio al Milan di Nocerino.
Sicuramente si troverà altro, in poco tempo son riuscito a ricavare questo...


----------



## robs91 (28 Agosto 2013)

In aggiunta a quanto detto da dexter,riporto un pezzo dell'intervista fatta a Claudio Nassi ex direttore sportivo :"Il Milan è un'ottima società, ha un'ottima organizzazione, ma sul piano tecnico lascia a desiderare. Conosco le persone, sono nato con loro, Galliani è un grande intenditore di televisioni, mediatore in Lega e le emittenti, ma una volta si deve fidare di Bronzetti, poi di Branchini, poi di Damiani, poi di Raiola... devi ragionare con la tua testa e non con quella dei procuratori".


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non avevi voglia che ti rispondessero polemicamente ma hai ottenuto grande favore...  e mi accodo agli altri perché è interessante come tu l'abbia messa. Proviamo piuttosto a fare una lista di tutta la gentaglia arrivata sotto forma di "mazzette":
> *Mino Raiola*: Felipe Mattioni, Didac Vilà, Bartosz Salamon, Lucas Roggia... ah, ricordate Zé Love? Non solo era un giocatore di Preziosi ma anche di Raiola.
> *Oscar Damiani*: ha curato(perché non risultano essere sotto la sua procura)i passaggi di Traoré, Niang, Constant e Traoré, sotto la sua procura aveva Roma.
> *Alberto Maria Fontana*: sembra lavorare con Federico Pastorello che avrebbe come hai già detto la procura di Birsa, Amelia e Antonini(****ricordiamo che Antonini sembra legato anche alla *compagnia dei D'Amico/Pasqualin* insieme ad Abate e agli ex-Milan Sammarco, Dalla Bona, Ganz, Gattuso, Bierhoff, Pippo Maniero).
> ...



Baciamo le mani ah


----------



## Schism75 (28 Agosto 2013)

Che poi nessuno che gli chieda come mai lo scorso anno invece di buttare i soldi per Traoré, rinnovo di Flamini, non siano stati spesi per Pogba. Io questa cosa non riesco a mandarla giú.


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

ferma tutto ragazzi....sapete benissimo che vorrei Maldini e Boban ai vertici e che da sempre dico che il gallo potrebbe spendere meglio quei due soldi che ha a disposizione, ma so anche benissimo che per potere fare la "voce grossa" e prendere esattamente chi vuoi (ovviamente con l' ok del giocatore) devi avere una montagna di soldi a disposizione e noi non li abbiamo e il Gallo non li può spendere....

i vari giocatori che voi dite che sono stati spesi per dei bidoni di Raiola sono serviti per giri di comproprietà e per rifinire la rosa quindi non ci starei a pensare tanto....

se volete che il Gallo annunci Sergio Ramos e Fabregas dovete avere almeno 50 mln cash disponibili....


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> In aggiunta a quanto detto da dexter,riporto un pezzo dell'intervista fatta a Claudio Nassi ex direttore sportivo :"Il Milan è un'ottima società, ha un'ottima organizzazione, ma sul piano tecnico lascia a desiderare. Conosco le persone, sono nato con loro, Galliani è un grande intenditore di televisioni, mediatore in Lega e le emittenti, ma una volta si deve fidare di Bronzetti, poi di Branchini, poi di Damiani, poi di Raiola... devi ragionare con la tua testa e non con quella dei procuratori".



Quello che sospettiamo da anni 



Schism75 ha scritto:


> Che poi nessuno che gli chieda come mai lo scorso anno invece di buttare i soldi per Traoré, rinnovo di Flamini, non siano stati spesi per Pogba. Io questa cosa non riesco a mandarla giú.



Per me è pura sfortuna (e Niang costava meno,a sentire lui).Non conoscendo nessun calciatore che non sia esattamente sotto i riflettori,Fester non è in grado di fare valutazioni tecniche.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Baciamo le mani ah


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Sembrava più la descrizione di un'associazione mafiosa


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ferma tutto ragazzi....sapete benissimo che vorrei Maldini e Boban ai vertici e che da sempre dico che il gallo potrebbe spendere meglio quei due soldi che ha a disposizione, ma so anche benissimo che per potere fare la "voce grossa" e prendere esattamente chi vuoi (ovviamente con l' ok del giocatore) devi avere una montagna di soldi a disposizione e noi non li abbiamo e il Gallo non li può spendere....
> 
> i vari giocatori che voi dite che sono stati spesi per dei bidoni di Raiola sono serviti per giri di comproprietà e per rifinire la rosa quindi non ci starei a pensare tanto....
> 
> se volete che il Gallo annunci Sergio Ramos e Fabregas dovete avere almeno 50 mln cash disponibili....



vero.
ma se hai 10 millioni da spendere e invece di andare su un difensore, su un centrocampista o su un ala destra/trequartista vuoi andare a prendere ancora una prima punta allora sei anche incompetente.

se vai a dare 1,2 mln a traore sei completamente pazzo... ma forse lo sei anche se dai 200.000 € a questo "giocatore"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sembrava più la descrizione di un'associazione mafiosa


E beh, ammanigliamenti curiosi, rapporti tra gli uni e gli altri agenti... più o meno


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> vero.
> ma se hai 10 millioni da spendere e invece di andare su un difensore, su un centrocampista o su un ala destra/trequartista vuoi andare a prendere ancora una prima punta allora sei anche incompetente.
> 
> se vai a dare 1,2 mln a traore sei completamente pazzo... ma forse lo sei anche se dai 200.000 € a questo "giocatore"



sul discorso Traorè hai ragione ed è stato un errore, per quanto riguarda Matri ancora peggio visto che i soldi sarebbero serviti per un difensore o un centrocampista (l' ho scritto anche in altri post) il mio ragionamento era solo per dire che se vuoi dettare legge (acquisti chi esattamente vuoi) devi avere molti soldi perchè poi vengono fuori i rapporti coi procuratori e con le altre squadre, Pogba che tutti prendono ad esempio a mio avviso non è neanche da nominare poichè era in una squadra prestigiosa e perchè se fosse partita un' asta vera e propria con la giuve lo avremmo preso almeno a 8 mln.....quindi è per quello che dico che (nonostante tutto) il suo operato è conseguente agli spiccioli che ha!!
di "guerre" al rialzo con altri club non sono possibili per noi e anche per molti altri....


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> sul discorso Traorè hai ragione ed è stato un errore, per quanto riguarda Matri ancora peggio visto che i soldi sarebbero serviti per un difensore o un centrocampista (l' ho scritto anche in altri post) il mio ragionamento era solo per dire che se vuoi dettare legge (acquisti chi esattamente vuoi) devi avere molti soldi perchè poi vengono fuori i rapporti coi procuratori e con le altre squadre, Pogba che tutti prendono ad esempio a mio avviso non è neanche da nominare poichè era in una squadra prestigiosa e perchè se fosse partita un' asta vera e propria con la giuve lo avremmo preso almeno a 8 mln.....quindi è per quello che dico che (nonostante tutto) il suo operato è conseguente agli spiccioli che ha!!
> di "guerre" al rialzo con altri club non sono possibili per noi e anche per molti altri....



ma se la fiorentina fa una buona squadra con 2 lire perche a noi servono 200 mln ?

ok non siamo il psg o il city... non pretendo ronaldo o bastian... ma non esiste che il nostro mercato sia : prestito di silvestre e mezzo poli.

cerci per esempio non sarebbe molto piu adatto al nostro modulo ?


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma se la fiorentina fa una buona squadra con 2 lire perche a noi servono 200 mln ?
> 
> ok non siamo il psg o il city... non pretendo ronaldo o bastian... ma non esiste che il nostro mercato sia : prestito di silvestre e mezzo poli.
> 
> cerci per esempio non sarebbe molto piu adatto al nostro modulo ?



dunque il primis non voglio fare l' avvocato di nessuno quindi esprimo solo il mio giudizio, allora la florenzia ha ceduto Jojo e Ljajić e molto probabilmente ha investito qualcosa ma è una squadra che ha un presidente più giovane e a livello di immagine non possono avere un sindaco con una squadra in B, quindi avendo "fame" hanno fatto le cose per bene, noi invece non siamo nella stessa condizione e per quanto riguarda il Milan deve per forza avere almeno 50 mln ogni anno da sperperare (essendo una costola della holding del Berlu) se no difficilmente riesce a fare i colpi....
a mio avviso nè Ljajić nè Cerci sarebbero stati colpi da "Milan" ma Fabregas e Sergio Ramos magari....oppure giocatori di prospettiva come Strootman e Sakho!!

lo sapevamo tutti che fino al preliminare non avremmo fatto colpi ma ci siamo voluti illudere perchè agli Italiani piace sognare


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> dunque il primis non voglio fare l' avvocato di nessuno quindi esprimo solo il mio giudizio, allora la florenzia ha ceduto Jojo e Ljajić e molto probabilmente ha investito qualcosa ma è una squadra che ha un presidente più giovane e a livello di immagine non possono avere un sindaco con una squadra in B, quindi avendo "fame" hanno fatto le cose per bene, noi invece non siamo nella stessa condizione e per quanto riguarda il Milan deve per forza avere almeno 50 mln ogni anno da sperperare (essendo una costola della holding del Berlu) se no difficilmente riesce a fare i colpi....
> a mio avviso nè Ljajić nè Cerci sarebbero stati colpi da "Milan" ma Fabregas e Sergio Ramos magari....oppure giocatori di prospettiva come Strootman e Sakho!!
> 
> lo sapevamo tutti che fino al preliminare non avremmo fatto colpi ma ci siamo voluti illudere perchè agli Italiani piace sognare



hanno venduto i migliori e vero ma sono riusciti a venderli bene perche hanno anche acquistato nelli anni precedenti giocatori buoni a prezzi buoni.
se da noi i pochi che hanno mercato sono de sciglio e elsha e anche perche lui e andato a prendere giocatori scarsi... e a dare ingaggi altissimi a questi scarsoni.

se poi va sempre a rinnovare a gente bollita (l'ultimo e bonera) la colpa non e certo mia.

dobbiamo capire che il milan e la squadra che fattura di piu in italia... e anche guardando solo le squadre italiane (quindi lasciamo stare le super potenze europee) facciamo pena.

hai balo e petagna.
dopo ritorna pazzini... e lui va a prendere matri pagandolo bene e con un ingaggio abbastanza alto... ingaggio che pesera per piu anni... perche matri poi non lo cedi piu... e tra 12 mesi dira che se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno...


----------



## Petrecte (28 Agosto 2013)

Basterebbe prendere qualche giocatore funzionale al progetto....ma mancando il progetto è ovvio che si vada a caso.


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> hanno venduto i migliori e vero ma sono riusciti a venderli bene perche hanno anche acquistato nelli anni precedenti giocatori buoni a prezzi buoni.
> se da noi i pochi che hanno mercato sono de sciglio e elsha e anche perche lui e andato a prendere giocatori scarsi... e a dare ingaggi altissimi a questi scarsoni.
> 
> se poi va sempre a rinnovare a gente bollita (l'ultimo e bonera) la colpa non e certo mia.
> ...



si ma infatti con me sfondi una porta aperta e ti do completamente ragione sull' amministrazione dei quattro spiccioli che abbiamo anche se il fatturato dipende da tantissime cose "in primis" il fatto di non avere uno stadio di proprietà, poco c' entrano le fatture con gli stipendi a mio avviso....

secondo me invece quest' anno visto che il tecnico non piace al Berlu e la squadra ai tifosi o prendevi due bei giocatori oppure è tutto il contrario di tutto....
il fatto che spenda a tuo avviso male i soldi con Matri e poi arriverà pure Astori puoi avere ragione ma non sarebbe comunque andata meglio con altri giocatori perchè o spendi tanto o resti come stai se va bene...

la fiore ripeto che è in tutta un' altra prospettiva rispetto a noi e anche ad altre squadre più del suo livello in Italia


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2013)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Basterebbe prendere qualche giocatore funzionale al progetto....ma mancando il progetto è ovvio che si vada a caso.



ma io vedo un 433... sembra che stiamo puntando forte su questo modulo... quindi prendiamo un ala destra anche se non e robben... non e che se non prendiamo l'olandese allora puo andare bene chiunque, pure birsa...


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si ma infatti con me sfondi una porta aperta e ti do completamente ragione sull' amministrazione dei quattro spiccioli che abbiamo anche se il fatturato dipende da tantissime cose "in primis" il fatto di non avere uno stadio di proprietà, poco c' entrano le fatture con gli stipendi a mio avviso....



ma io come detto prima guardo solo in italia... e in italia quasi nessuno ha lo stadio di proprieta.
invece il monte ingaggi e la cosa piu costosa nel nostro bilancio. una cifra assurda per il livello tecnico della squadra...

se per il piu scarso che hai devi pagare 2,5 mln allora si capisce molto velocemente come siamo ridotti.
abbiamo iniziato a dare di meno rispetto ai senatori di ancelotti ma e ancora troppo... perche quei mln li diamo a gente scarsa.

imaginiamo che traore rimane pure quest'anno, ci sara costato 5 MILLIONI per non giocare MAI. e cosi difficile puntare su un primavera... o su un giovane sconosciuto ?
vuoi le cifre che abbiamo pagato a robinho in questi anni ?
o le cifre di boateng ?
di amelia ?

le operazioni mesbah, poi zaccardo (sempre un altro stipendio da pagare anche se e meno scarso di mesbah)... di bonera... antonini... nocerino...


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma io come detto prima guardo solo in italia... e in italia quasi nessuno ha lo stadio di proprieta.
> invece il monte ingaggi e la cosa piu costosa nel nostro bilancio. una cifra assurda per il livello tecnico della squadra...
> 
> se per il piu scarso che hai devi pagare 2,5 mln allora si capisce molto velocemente come siamo ridotti.
> ...



il nostro monte ingaggi sarà pure alto e i soldi andavano amministrati meglio ma se vuoi vincere e non sei una squadra che camina con le sue gambe devi spendere una marea di soldi e quelli che tu dici essere tanti sono solo una minima parte (avremo anche unmonte ingaggi spropositato per il livello tecnico, ma non pensare che altrove sia diverso) 
anche solo se vuoi tenerti in Itali al' inter per vincere con mou ha speso moltissimo e la giuve va meglio col bilancio solo per la storia dello stadio e che nel 2006 era in serie B!!
i bilanci sono figli sempre del bilancio prima e li cambi solo cambiando le carte in tavola, adesso puntiamo sui giovani e sugli Italiani? 
Ok va bene, però due acquisti decenti con un allenatore che trasmettesse grinta sarebbero stai due mosse da "Milian"


----------



## -Lionard- (28 Agosto 2013)

Il problema non è Galliani in sé ma il fatto che manchi la figura di un direttore sportivo che dia un'idea di progetto tecnico da seguire, osservi giocatori e dia consigli utili sul mercato. Molti si dimenticano che senza Leonardo non avremmo avuto Kakà, Pato e Thiago Silva. Ricordo anche che consigliò Hernanes e Dzeko quando non erano ancora famosi.Oggi quei 3 non li avremmo presi visto che Galliani le uniche collaborazioni che stringe sono con procuratori sanguisughe e Preziosi. Basterebbe affiancare a Fester un buon DS(tipo Leonardi) o un allenatore-manager per migliorare notevolmente la situazione pure con la stessa situazione finanziaria attuale. Basti pensare che pur avendo ottimi rapporti con Raiola non abbiamo investito a parametro zero su Pogba ma abbiamo preferito puntare su Traorè. E qui i soldi non c'entrano...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Agosto 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Il problema non è Galliani in sé ma il fatto che manchi la figura di un direttore sportivo che dia un'idea di progetto tecnico da seguire, osservi giocatori e dia consigli utili sul mercato. Molti si dimenticano che senza Leonardo non avremmo avuto Kakà, Pato e Thiago Silva. Ricordo anche che consigliò Hernanes e Dzeko quando non erano ancora famosi.Oggi quei 3 non li avremmo presi visto che Galliani le uniche collaborazioni che stringe sono con procuratori sanguisughe e Preziosi. Basterebbe affiancare a Fester un buon DS(tipo Leonardi) o un allenatore-manager per migliorare notevolmente la situazione pure con la stessa situazione finanziaria attuale. Basti pensare che pur avendo ottimi rapporti con Raiola non abbiamo investito a parametro zero su Pogba ma abbiamo preferito puntare su Traorè. E qui i soldi non c'entrano...



il problema è galliani perche è lui ad essere il primo a non volere un ds a ci siamo gia dimenticati la sua uscita : "al milan non serve la figura del ds "


----------



## Schism75 (28 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quello che sospettiamo da anni
> 
> 
> 
> Per me è pura sfortuna (e Niang costava meno,a sentire lui).Non conoscendo nessun calciatore che non sia esattamente sotto i riflettori,Fester non è in grado di fare valutazioni tecniche.



Ma Niang é una punta, mentre Pogba, Traoré e Flamini sono centrocampisti! Niang l'abbiamo preso a fine mercato, Pogba invece a Gennaio precedente. Non tornano nemmeno i tempi. Tra l'altro essendo della scuderia di Raiola, l'unica spiegazione é che stato proposto a Galliani, e lui non capendo nulla di calcio, abbia declinato.


----------



## -Lionard- (28 Agosto 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il problema è galliani perche è lui ad essere il primo a non volere un ds a ci siamo gia dimenticati la sua uscita : "al milan non serve la figura del ds "


Su questo non ci piove. Quando dico "il problema non è Galliani in sé" intendo dire che è normale che lui sia sprovvisto di competenze calcistiche. Poi che la ragione della sua leadership solitaria in casa Milan sia una sua precisa scelta sono perfettamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

il vero problema ragazzi è che siamo una costola della Fininvest, se fossimo indipendenti almeno per l' 80% potremmo avere tutte le figure aziendali che volete e ragionare sul bilancio, ma così è solo una situazione paradossale....

senza soldi oggi come oggi non fai niente e oltre a quelli (che sono il primo elemento) devi poi avere una società seria!!

è dal 2008 che facciamo acquisti random e quest' anno senza soldi non stiamo facendo quasi nulla perchè quando vai vicino a un calciatore subito ci devono mangiare in 500000 e quindi i costi lievitano!!
secondo me l' unica nostra soluzione è cambiare proprietà dopo un anno con dei giovani (come potrebbe essere questo)


----------



## The Ripper (28 Agosto 2013)

dopo la storia di Tevez e di Ljiajic entrambi in un'unica estate, spero davvero che muoia. In un'azienda seria sarebbe stato fatto fuori.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> il vero problema ragazzi è che siamo una costola della Fininvest, se fossimo indipendenti almeno per l' 80% potremmo avere tutte le figure aziendali che volete e ragionare sul bilancio, ma così è solo una situazione paradossale....
> 
> senza soldi oggi come oggi non fai niente e oltre a quelli (che sono il primo elemento) devi poi avere una società seria!!
> 
> ...



senza soldi 'sto qui va a prendere Matri


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

ancora non l' ha preso e poi a mio avviso lo prenderemo in prestito per poi non confermalo insieme ad Allegri a fine anno....


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dopo la storia di Tevez e di Ljiajic entrambi in un'unica estate, spero davvero che muoia. In un'azienda seria sarebbe stato fatto fuori.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Un grande il Gallo. Prima impone l'allenatore a Berlusconi, poi in grave sequenza:

Telenovela Poli. Dopo un mese di tira e molla comproprietà per un giocatore in scadenza. L'anno prossimo anzichè 6 mln verrà valutato 12. Telenovela Robi Robinho ciao amico mio, le porte di Santos sono sbarrate, telenovela Tevez, il quale non tradisce... La Juventus. Telenovela Ljajic. l'8 Agosto la Fiorentina ci comunica che non vuole trattare e noi stiamo imbambolati fino al 28, salvo poi lasciarsi "senza rancore", Telenovela Honda. Al calciatore scade il contratto fra 6 mesi, non riusciamo a prenderlo e facciamo imbestialire il CSKA, acquisto Valter Birsa, riserva di una squadra che l'anno passato si è salvata la penultima giornata...


----------



## Graxx (28 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ancora non l' ha preso e poi a mio avviso lo prenderemo in prestito per poi non confermalo insieme ad Allegri a fine anno....



sarebbe intelligente...spendere 12 mln per matri sarebbe un suicidio...


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> sarebbe intelligente...spendere 12 mln per matri sarebbe un suicidio...



concordo pienamente!!


----------



## Schism75 (28 Agosto 2013)

Adesso muoviti incompetente. Prendi Eriksen e un difensore decente. Se riesci pure Honda.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

Niente scuse adesso...e niente Matri.


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Martins Indi 15 milioni
Eriksen 15 milioni

ci vuole molto?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Agosto 2013)

e adesso sotto con matri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dopo la storia di Tevez e di Ljiajic entrambi in un'unica estate, spero davvero che muoia. In un'azienda seria sarebbe stato fatto fuori.



bono Ripper, sai che quì non si augura a nessuno la morte


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Agosto 2013)

Se prende Matri è davvero da legare. Da legare.

E purtroppo lo prenderemo.


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Io esigo un calendario dalla nargi, lo E-S-I-G-O.


----------



## peppe75 (29 Agosto 2013)

COMPRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA................bene si intende!


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2013)

IO ODIO QUEST'UOMO


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2013)

ok se arriva Matri non fa nulla... ma ESIGO un giocatore capace di fare almeno un passaggio filtrante e/o un difensore .


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma spenderli per eriksen no eh? meglio matri.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma spenderli per eriksen no eh? meglio matri.



"Di Eriksson mi ricordo lo scudetto che riuscimmo a soffiargli in rimonta. Noi abbiamo Allegri, ce lo teniamo stretto. Non trattiamo con Sven assolutamente".


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "Di Eriksson mi ricordo lo scudetto che riuscimmo a soffiargli in rimonta. Noi abbiamo Allegri, ce lo teniamo stretto. Non trattiamo con Sven assolutamente".


ahuahu me ne ero scordato...ma piuttosto avrei tenuto pato o al limite avrei offerto qualche milione per kaka', ma matri proprio no.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2013)

Ai tempi di Ancelotti il dogma era "Il mercato lo fa la Società, Amen" , e le richieste di Carletto (Ribery e Drogba) andavano regolarmente a farsi benedire. Adesso con una difesa mediocre e un centrocampo privo di qualità andiamo ad investire la maggior parte del nostro budget su Matri perchè questo è il volere di Allegri  da non credere, da non credere


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ai tempi di Ancelotti il dogma era "Il mercato lo fa la Società, Amen" , e le richieste di Carletto (Ribery e Drogba) andavano regolarmente a farsi benedire. Adesso con una difesa mediocre e un centrocampo privo di qualità andiamo ad investire la maggior parte del nostro budget su Matri perchè questo è il volere di Allegri  da non credere, da non credere



infatti non ci credere


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> infatti non ci credere



A cosa ? all'arrivo di Matri o al fatto che lo voglia Allegri ?


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> A cosa ? all'arrivo di Matri o al fatto che lo voglia Allegri ?



al fatto che si prende MAtri solo perché lo vuole Allegri.
Altrimenti Tevez, Honda e Ljiajic non hanno senso come trattative.
Credo che lo voglia Allegri sì, ma ora che la società ha fallito tutti gli obiettivi. 
Anzi mi sembra talmente palese...


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> al fatto che si prende MAtri solo perché lo vuole Allegri.
> Altrimenti Tevez, Honda e Ljiajic non hanno senso come trattative.
> Credo che lo voglia Allegri sì, ma ora che la società ha fallito tutti gli obiettivi.
> Anzi mi sembra talmente palese...



Infatti chi mi sta più sulle palle è Galliani, e con lui tutti i suoi collaboratori. Riesce persino a mettere in secono piano Berlusconi che in teoria dovrebbe essere il "colpevole" numero uno. Va bene non avere grandi risorse e dunque non prendere top player ma sperperare il denaro come ha fatto il pelato in questi ultimi anni è qualcosa di agghiacciante. La speranza è che oltre a Matri arrivi anche un altro giocatore "importante", ma ti confesso che ormai non ci credo più : arriverà lo juventino e cercheremo di prendere un difensore o un centrocampista low cost nelle ultime ore di mercato ( un Senderos per intenderci). Questa società naviga a vista senza un briciolo di programmazione, è questo che dà veramente fastidio.


----------



## Solo (29 Agosto 2013)

Se prende Matri è da TSO immediato. Piuttosto meglio fare un bel falò e bruciare i soldi.


----------



## cris (29 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Se prende Matri è da TSO immediato. Piuttosto meglio fare un bel falò e bruciare i soldi.



.


----------



## AndrasWave (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma va la.. Galliani mica sperpera i soldi.
La storia di Borriello non gli è bastata. Uno che era del nostro settore giovanile, venduto a quattro spiccioli, ricomprato a cifre iperboliche. Idem si farà con Matri (che non serve a nulla ed ha 28 anni), idem si farà con Astori (se verrà).
Ma si, tanto noi siamo quelli che stanno seguendo mille mila giovani in tutto il mondo per poi avere come unici obbiettivi due che erano della nostra primavera. Ma logico no? Questo è programmare..

Ma guai a dire che Galliani è il male. Guai a dire che è un incompetente. Guai.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

Allegri voleva Tevez al posto di Pato con Ibra. Da lì ogni cosa è andata storta


----------



## peppe75 (29 Agosto 2013)

scusate ma se Pazzo non torna e ci vuole più tempo per recuperarlo rimaniamo solo con balo come centrale? per tutta la sessione invernale tenendo presente anche la champions?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Agosto 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> scusate ma se Pazzo non torna e ci vuole più tempo per recuperarlo rimaniamo solo con balo come centrale? per tutta la sessione invernale tenendo presente anche la champions?



ma ci rendiamo conto che al milan mancano un portiere , un difensore centrale , un terzino sinistro , un centrocampista che sappia giocare a calcio , un trequartista o esterno destro d'attacco e noi ci preoccupiamo di sostituire pazzini ?
Siamo consapevoli che matri o pazzini devono essere serviti e noi non abbiamo nessun centrocampista che sappia fare l'ultimo passaggio?


----------



## Gnagnazio (29 Agosto 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> scusate ma se Pazzo non torna e ci vuole più tempo per recuperarlo rimaniamo solo con balo come centrale? per tutta la sessione invernale tenendo presente anche la champions?



Spendere 12 MLN per un 29enne che farà solo la panchina non ha senso, quando nel fratempo il Tottenham prende il 21enne Erikssen per solo 11 MLN.


----------



## Snake (29 Agosto 2013)

aspetto con ansia cosa si inventeranno i fanboy per difenderlo a sto giro


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non avevi voglia che ti rispondessero polemicamente ma hai ottenuto grande favore...  e mi accodo agli altri perché è interessante come tu l'abbia messa. Proviamo piuttosto a fare una lista di tutta la gentaglia arrivata sotto forma di "mazzette":
> *Mino Raiola*: Felipe Mattioni, Didac Vilà, Bartosz Salamon, Lucas Roggia... ah, ricordate Zé Love? Non solo era un giocatore di Preziosi ma anche di Raiola.
> *Oscar Damiani*: ha curato(perché non risultano essere sotto la sua procura)i passaggi di Traoré, Niang, Constant e Traoré, sotto la sua procura aveva Roma.
> *Alberto Maria Fontana*: sembra lavorare con Federico Pastorello che avrebbe come hai già detto la procura di Birsa, Amelia e Antonini(****ricordiamo che Antonini sembra legato anche alla *compagnia dei D'Amico/Pasqualin* insieme ad Abate e agli ex-Milan Sammarco, Dalla Bona, Ganz, Gattuso, Bierhoff, Pippo Maniero).
> ...


Grazie del supporto. D'altronde basta fare una rapida ricerca su google per capire che schifo combina il dirigente migliore della galassia.
Che poi quando non arriva qualcuno che ruota intorno alla cerchia...arriva Matri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Grazie del supporto. D'altronde basta fare una rapida ricerca su google per capire che schifo combina il dirigente migliore della galassia.
> Che poi quando non arriva qualcuno che ruota intorno alla cerchia...arriva Matri


Eh no ma è roba di Tullio Tinti il Mitra quindi stiamo là


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2013)

Se avesse 50 milioni vincerebbe 100 champions 

Basta basta basta non ne posso più di questo qui.Questa tassa che sa nulla di calcio.NULLA.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

2.6 milioni a Matri ?


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2013)

Simply the Worst


----------



## Solo (29 Agosto 2013)

Vergognoso. Vergognoso. Vergognoso.

Non scrivo altro perché non voglio essere bannato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

Una ventina di milioni spesi,rafforzamento prossimo allo zero.
Simply the best...ia


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Una ventina di milioni spesi,rafforzamento prossimo allo zero.
> Simply the best...ia



Ci sta portando pure kaka


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2013)

Birsa UFFICIALE è passato in secondo piano con l'acquisto di Matri. E Traorè è ancora al Milan,se vi fosse sfuggito. Forse va IN PRESTITO in Grecia,cosi non lo riscattano e il prossimo anno ci ritroviamo con Traorè E Birsa.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ci sta portando pure kaka



e kuzmanovic 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> Birsa UFFICIALE è passato in secondo piano con l'acquisto di Matri. E Traorè è ancora al Milan,se vi fosse sfuggito. Forse va IN PRESTITO in Grecia,cosi non lo riscattano e il prossimo anno ci ritroviamo con Traorè E Birsa.



Seiiiiiiiii unnnnnnn mitooooooooooo sei un mitooooooooo


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2013)

Sono basito , oramai non è più in grado di fare il DG


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Il DG più fesso del mondo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

Ora parla seriamente di kakà 
Ma è possibile che non si renda conto dei danni che sta facendo?
Ma è normale tutto ciò?
Non capisco come si possano fare scelte così deleterie e ridicole...
Qualcuno sa spiegarmi il perché di queste operazioni di mercato senza senso???


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2013)

sta combinando un disastro a sto giro, è indifendibile


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Agosto 2013)

L'ho difeso fino ad oggi.
Sta affossando la squadra con operazioni di mercato semplicemente disastrose.
Che vergogna.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Agosto 2013)

.................. .. .. /´ /)
.................... ../¯ ../
...................../... ./
.................../... ./
............./´¯/' ...'/´¯`.¸
........../'/.../... ./... ..../¨¯\
........('(...´(... ....... ,~/'...')
.........\.......... ..... ..\/..../
..........''...\.... ..... . _..´
............\....... ..... ..(
..............\..... ..... ...\
.............. \..... ..... ...\


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Agosto 2013)

sta volta l'ha fatta grossa


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2013)

Ed intanto il genio manda via Boateng ( è uno scarso che sia chiaro) per prendere un altro ancora peggio (kaka) 

15 milioni per pagare un 31 enne finito da 6 anni... 
Basta basta bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Un dirigente serio con 45 milioni potenziali da spendere (con la cessione di Boateng) rafforza la squadra, prendendo quantomeno un difensore forte e un centrocampista di prospettiva. E avanzano ancora soldi da spendere. Invece, più della metà di questi soldi sono stati buttati via e non ci siamo affatto rinforzati.


----------



## tequilad (30 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ed intanto il genio manda via Boateng ( è uno scarso che sia chiaro) per prendere un altro ancora peggio (kaka)
> 
> 15 milioni per pagare un 31 enne finito da 6 anni...
> Basta basta bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Stiamo pur sempre parlando di Kakà....io prima di criticare lo guarderei all'opera!


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Stiamo pur sempre parlando di Kakà....io prima di criticare lo guarderei all'opera!



Dicevamo le stesse cose di Ronaldinho,di Sheva e poi abbiamo visto i grandi risultati.E' l'ennesima operazione senza senso di Fester che ci costerà un botto di soldi;ormai non so più come insultarlo sto incompetente.
Invece che guardare avanti come fanno tutte le grandi squadre,noi facciamo l'inverso.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ed intanto il genio manda via Boateng ( è uno scarso che sia chiaro) per prendere un altro ancora peggio (kaka)
> 
> 15 milioni per pagare un 31 enne finito da 6 anni...
> Basta basta bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Aspetta e spera che spenda 15 mln per Kakà....


----------



## Graxx (30 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aspetta e spera che spenda 15 mln per Kakà....



li spende li spende...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Dicevamo le stesse cose di Ronaldinho,di Sheva e poi abbiamo visto i grandi risultati.E' l'ennesima operazione senza senso di Fester che ci costerà un botto di soldi;ormai non so più come insultarlo sto incompetente.
> Invece che guardare avanti come fanno tutte le grandi squadre,noi facciamo l'inverso.


Quoto siamo ostaggi di questo gobbo, ci sta distruggendo con le sue operezioni disastrose


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

Sono sconcertato dalle ultime 48 ore,sembra che stia facendo tutto a caso.


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sono sconcertato dalle ultime 48 ore,sembra che stia facendo tutto a caso.



Ieri abbiamo fatto il summit, I-E-R-I, 29 agosto, 29 A-G-O-S-T-O.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quoto siamo ostaggi di questo gobbo, ci sta distruggendo con le sue operezioni disastrose



su kaka non so di chi sia la colpa (B o G ?)


----------



## Mithos (30 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Dicevamo le stesse cose di Ronaldinho,di Sheva e poi abbiamo visto i grandi risultati.E' l'ennesima operazione senza senso di Fester che ci costerà un botto di soldi;ormai non so più come insultarlo sto incompetente.
> Invece che guardare avanti come fanno tutte le grandi squadre,noi facciamo l'inverso.



Come hai detto tu non c'è da sorprendersi. Se non sono finiti non li vogliamo!!Qui si pensa al marketing commerciale e politico, mica alle esigenze tecniche. Quando entri nell'ordine delle idee di voler solo partecipare e non primeggiare i risultati sono questi.


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Un dirigente serio con 45 milioni potenziali da spendere (con la cessione di Boateng) rafforza la squadra, prendendo quantomeno un difensore forte e un centrocampista di prospettiva. E avanzano ancora soldi da spendere. Invece, più della metà di questi soldi sono stati buttati via e non ci siamo affatto rinforzati.



Aggiungi che abbiamo ben settantadue ore per l'operazione di rinforzo. Con un "summit" che si svolgerà oggi, la sera del ventinove agosto. Penso che siamo l'unica squadra ad agire con queste tempistiche


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2013)

Incredible che questo abbia fatto la riunione per il mercato a fine mercato... capisco che il nano abbia cose piu importanti come la prigione a cui pensare ma è assurdo!!!


----------



## CrisRs (30 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredible che questo abbia fatto la riunione per il mercato a fine mercato... capisco che il nano abbia cose piu importanti come la prigione a cui pensare ma è assurdo!!!



fosse ora che il nano vada in prigione...almeno ci togliamo un grande peso...anzi il male peggiore di questo milan (e di questa italia tra l'altro)


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

telefono rovente del Gallo oggi.....


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Agosto 2013)

i milioni da 40 sono già aumentati a 45...potremmo riprendere thiago silva!


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> i milioni da 40 sono già aumentati a 45...potremmo riprendere thiago silva!



Aumentati? ma dove?


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Aumentati? ma dove?



era una battuta ironica sul fatto che secondo alcuni abbiamo 45 mln da spendere sul mercato quando non è assolutamente cosi


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2013)

Ha perso pure Honda il genio... ha venduto Boateng con neanche un sostituto... mamma mia questo farebbe meglio a passare tutta la vita in piscina...


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ha perso pure Honda il genio... ha venduto Boateng con neanche un sostituto... mamma mia questo farebbe meglio a passare tutta la vita in piscina...



boateng è un giocatore dal ruolo sconosciuto quindi non ha bisogno di sostituti... il problema è che mancava un'ala destra già prima di cederlo...


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> boateng è un giocatore dal ruolo sconosciuto quindi non ha bisogno di sostituti... il problema è che mancava un'ala destra già prima di cederlo...



CERCI sarebbe il massimo per QUESTO Milan.

ma se il presidente vuole per forza il trequartista...


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2013)

Ma quindi questo grande fenomeno cos'ha fatto ancora una volta?
Ha ceduto Boateng a luglio però ha aspettato che giocasse bene una partita per venderlo (gli è andata bene) e alle 22.50 di qualche giorno fa non aveva neanche l'idea su chi potesse sostituirlo, mini summit ridicolo, non aveva e non ha in mano Honda, continua con la solita offerta ridicola senza avere un'alternativa valida perché sì, Kakà 31 enne e strafinito non è nemmeno da prendere in considerazione come alternativa in questa squadra dove Allegri non sa nemmeno come mettere in campo giocatori che più o meno allena da anni eppure sembra non conoscere provandoli a destra e a manca senza il minimo senso logico.
La cosa ancora più ridicola è che ci sarebbe l'ipotesi Montolivo sulla trequarti (quando è l'unico buono ad impostare il gioco a centrocampo) per sostituirlo con un cesso di casa Genoa da mettere in mezzo al campo, assurdo, prima non avevamo neanche mezzo trequartista ora ci serve assolutamente solo perché si è preso la riserva di Balotelli.
Non credo nemmeno ci siano altre alternative che non sfiorino il ridicolo, qualcuno andrebbe preso tra oggi e domani visto che domani sera si gioca e al limite è l'ultimo giorno buono per prendere qualcuno, io il 2 settembre nemmeno lo conto perché all'ultimo giorno con questa pista al massimo arriva un cesso per tappare il buco.
Galliani non c'è più con la testa, questo vuole rifare la squadra in 2 giorni quando poteva bloccare prima qualche giocatore che non fosse una riserva da 11 mln, se il trequartista era così indispensabile a 'sto punto perché non è andato subito sul danese che può fare il doppio ruolo e con un po' di palle lo contattavi pure prima del ritorno dicendogli che si sarebbe fatta un'offerta adeguata assicurandolo del posto da titolare, ma soprattutto se avevi già venduto Boateng perché non è stato fatto nulla?!? i soldi della Champions non sarebbero serviti per un colpo del genere. Ridicolo.
Invece preferiamo Kakà 31 enne a qualsiasi altro giocatore, scelta di cuore come sempre, però che ridere se non riuscirà a concludere nulla in 2 giorni neanche e dirà che siamo a posto così intascandosi un'altra volta i soldoni della Champions e magari intervenendo male a gennaio quando probabilmente saremo già fuori da qualsiasi obbiettivo stagionale, ma per il podio dai ci metteremo l'anima!


----------



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2013)

Ultimamente sono più bassi che alti. Con sta faccenda di Kakà sta sfiorando il ridicolo


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2013)

Voglio vedere sto gobbaccio quanto darà di ingaggio a Kakà, scommetto minimo 6 milioni


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2013)

"pogba è costato più di Niang e Tevez non potevamo permettercelo, Sneijder è venuto fuori solo all'Inter e Vidal è venuto fuori solo alla Juventus. Però prendiamo Kakà e gli diamo 5mln, perché certi amori fanno giri assurdi e a volte ritornano"


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere sto gobbaccio quanto darà di ingaggio a Kakà, scommetto minimo 6 milioni



sicuro, per ora kaka si è convinto a ridurre a 7.5, secondo me 6 o 6 e mezzo gli danno..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> boateng è un giocatore dal ruolo sconosciuto quindi non ha bisogno di sostituti... il problema è che mancava un'ala destra già prima di cederlo...



era un giocatore d'attacco però, serve un giocatore sulla trequarti quindi, lui giocava li, serve quel tipo di giocatore se non vogliamo metterci montolivo..


----------



## Graxx (1 Settembre 2013)

Purtroppo siamo nelle sue mani e fin quando sarà cosi stamm prp nguaiat...non ha idee...si affida sempre ai soliti procuratori\presidenti\amici e per compiacerseli fa guai a non finire...Berlusconi non solo non caccia più i danè ma non caccia nemmeno sto tipo qua...senza Galliani non dico che si risolverebbero tutti i ns problemi ma cn un dirigente serio staremmo parlando di tutt'altro adesso..vi porto l'esempio della fiorentina e di quale salto di qualità ha fatto passando dalla gestione corvino a quella pradè...enorme...stiamo raschiando prp il fondo del barile e non vedo una via d'uscita...l'unico decente era leonardo..ma chi sa perchè ha fatto una brutta fine...


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

matri -> 11 milioni 
zapata -> 7 milioni
poli,l'unico buono,A META' ovviamente -> metà Salamon (PAGATO 3.5 ) quindi 1.7 milioni
vergara -> 2 milioni
silvestre -> 1 milione di prestito
+ 
KAKA' -> ingaggio biennale da 5 milioni l'anno,20 MILIONI LORDI...contiamo i soli 10 per questo anno 

fanno 33 milioni di euro spesi (e non ho considerato gli ingaggi degli altri nuovi arrivati)... 

ma Galliani è un bravo dirigente,non ha colpe...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Settembre 2013)

> "pogba è costato più di Niang e Tevez non potevamo permettercelo, Sneijder è venuto fuori solo all'Inter e Vidal è venuto fuori solo alla Juventus. Però prendiamo Kakà e gli diamo 5mln, perché certi amori fanno giri assurdi e a volte ritornano"


quando si dice che galliani conosce i soliti 4 o 5 giocatori noti non diciamo fesserie e la frase il giocatore x è venuto fuori solo nella squadra y dice tutto , finchè il giocatore non diventa famoso galliani non lo conosce  Se avessimo avuto un ds competente avrebbe detto : "adrià vendi pure l'elicottero del nano ma i soldi per pogba dobbiamo trovarli perche questo merita" , invece galliani finche si tratta di spendere2 o 3 mil è felice di fare i favori ai procuratori ma quando la cifra arriva a 5 o 6 mil ti dice pogba chiiiii ? mi sono alzato dal tavolo e me ne sono andato


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2013)

Che didastro ragazzi che didastro... o ci porta i cessi o i bolliti. 

Matri kaka ed ora Astori, stanno tornando tutti dalla famiglia... 

Intanto il centrocampo fa pena


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che didastro ragazzi che didastro... o ci porta i cessi o i bolliti.
> 
> Matri kaka ed ora Astori, stanno tornando tutti dalla famiglia...
> 
> Intanto il centrocampo fa pena



Anche la difesa non dà affatto sicurezze.
Troppi anni in una stessa società sono troppi, soprattutto quando si vince tutto. Credo non abbia più grossi stimoli, così come non ha più interessi il presidente. Credo/spero che nel giro di un paio di anni ci possa essere una completa rivoluzione.


----------



## Nicco (2 Settembre 2013)

Quest'anno conferma che le sue abilità di super dirigente siano un tantino in calo, se ci sono mai state a budget ridotto.
Momentaneamente siamo la feccia del calcio durante il mercato, andiamo a parlare direttamente con i giocatori in scadenza tentando di accasarli da noi e facciamo solo incavolare le squadre. Non riusciamo a chiudere trattative buone mentre altre squadre a prezzi modici prendono buoni se non ottimi giocatori e noi ci ritroviamo con Matri, Astori e Kakà. BOCCIATO!


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Angstgegner (3 Settembre 2013)

Ma in questo momento dove si trova l'eroe che ha riportato a casa Kakà?
A cena con Bronzetti da Giannino?
Oppure sta aiutando il suo promesso sposo a fare il trasloco a Madrid?
O meglio sta contando i soldi che hanno guadagnato per la Champions non spesi per rinforzare la squadra?


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2013)

Top Manager


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2013)

Ha accontentato Allenatore e Proprietario


I tifosi no


----------



## Hammer (4 Settembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ha accontentato Allenatore e Proprietario
> 
> 
> I tifosi no



Vedrai come sarà contento il proprietario dopo quest'annata. Già non sembrava di ottimo umore a giugno


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Vedrai come sarà contento il proprietario dopo quest'annata. Già non sembrava di ottimo umore a giugno


Speriamo sia abbastanza contrariato da vendere.

Il Milan però, non la stella della squadra ogni 2 anni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Settembre 2013)

Questo il pudore non sa nemmeno cosa sia.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Settembre 2013)

Ridicolo.


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2013)

Ha appena tirato fuori la somma dei punti degli ultimi 5 anni di Milan, Juventus e Inter. 
Ma rinchiuderlo?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Siamo quelli che abbiam fatto più punti negli ultimi 5 anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Settembre 2013)

Negli ultimi 5 anni abbiamo fatto 378 punti


----------



## dyablo65 (5 Settembre 2013)

siam venuti fin qua' 
siam venuti fin qua' 

per sentir parlare gallia'

diomiodiomiodiomiodiomio


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2013)

Questa è una parte delle sue ultime dichiarazioni:
_"La nostra linea è chiara: i rinnovi, Allegri compreso, si discutono quando è chiaro il budget per l’anno successivo: c’è tempo"_



Quando qualcuno di voi spera nella cessione di uno dei pochi giocatori forti che abbiamo, perché così si può rinforzare la squadra, mi viene francamente da ridere. L'unico obiettivo della dirigenza è quello di tirare a campare.


----------



## Aragorn (14 Settembre 2013)

Se penso che quest'essere ripugnante ha lottato con tutte le sue forze per convincere Sua Santità a non esonerare Allegri mi viene l'ulcera.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Settembre 2013)

Vabbè ma tanto questo è calcio di settembre,non conta.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma tanto questo è calcio di settembre,non conta.



Il campionato per mister antenna inizia a gennaio tanto


----------



## Morghot (14 Settembre 2013)

Ma perchè berlusconi non rinsavisce dalla stasi e caccia tutti sti incapaci galliani in primis? E poi magari vende anche, tanto per completare l'opera.


----------



## Graxx (15 Settembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma perchè berlusconi non rinsavisce dalla stasi e caccia tutti sti incapaci galliani in primis? E poi magari vende anche, tanto per completare l'opera.



sarebbe da


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2013)

non l'ho mai visto inquadrato. c'era?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il campionato per mister antenna inizia a gennaio tanto



Vabbè ma poi abbiamo fatto più punti della Juve negli ultimi 10 anni,gli scudetti non contano,in Europa negli ultimi 5 anni solo Barca,Real e Bayern hanno fatto meglio di noi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Incompetenza fatta persona.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Settembre 2013)

"Matri lo voleva Allegri"

Aho,ma è partito due volte di fila in panchina! Lo voleva Adrianone!


----------



## robs91 (16 Settembre 2013)

"Sta bene, bene, bene. Abbiamo rinnovato Milan Lab quest’anno, in pochi lo sanno, è dal 2002 che abbiamo un archivio super. Mi dicono che, non è ancora quello che era quando è partito, ma i numeri Kakà sono vicini a quelli di dieci anni fa quando arrivò al Milan. Al Real lo hanno bloccato gli infortuni, operazioni al ginocchi, i tifosi che non aspettano. Ma un luminare della medicina mi ha detto che è assolutamente integro e credo possa fare ancora molto bene”.

Le ultime parole famose....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Settembre 2013)

Il database di Milan Lab


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> "S*ta bene, bene, bene*. Abbiamo rinnovato Milan Lab quest’anno, in pochi lo sanno, è dal 2002 che abbiamo un *archivio super*. Mi dicono che, non è ancora quello che era quando è partito, ma i numeri Kakà sono vicini a quelli di dieci anni fa quando arrivò al Milan. Al Real lo hanno bloccato gli infortuni, operazioni al ginocchi, i tifosi che non aspettano. Ma un luminare della medicina mi ha detto che è assolutamente integro e credo possa fare ancora molto bene”.


Archivio Super.. mi dicono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2013)

Non va, non va nulla. Quando si è forti gira tutto bene, pochi cavoli.


----------



## walter 22 (16 Settembre 2013)

Se non faceva infuriare il CSKA con offerte da pezzenti poteva portare subito Honda al Milan, che non sarà un campione ma ci serviva, secondo me, più di matri e kaka.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Settembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> "Sta bene, bene, bene. Abbiamo rinnovato Milan Lab quest’anno, in pochi lo sanno, è dal 2002 che abbiamo un archivio super. Mi dicono che, non è ancora quello che era quando è partito, ma i numeri Kakà sono vicini a quelli di dieci anni fa quando arrivò al Milan. Al Real lo hanno bloccato gli infortuni, operazioni al ginocchi, i tifosi che non aspettano. Ma un luminare della medicina mi ha detto che è assolutamente integro e credo possa fare ancora molto bene”.
> 
> Le ultime parole famose....



Oddio, muoio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2013)

Comunque ripeto, fa quello che può con quello che ha e dato che non ha nulla non può che far male.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Comunque ripeto, fa quello che può con quello che ha e dato che non ha nulla non può che far male.



No, basta giustificare Galliani, per favore, vi prego


----------



## de sica (16 Settembre 2013)

Vattene ***** schifoso


----------



## robs91 (16 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Comunque ripeto, fa quello che può con quello che ha e dato che non ha nulla non può che far male.



Matri 12 milioni
Kakà oltre 4 milioni all'anno per due anni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Settembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Matri 12 milioni
> Kakà oltre 4 milioni all'anno per due anni



E aggiungici il non aver preso Honda, coi soldi dello stipendio di Kakà ci pagava il trasferimento di Honda


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Matri 12 milioni
> Kakà oltre 4 milioni all'anno per due anni


Ma anche io non mi spiego perché si siano spesi 12 milioni per Matri invece di prendere un Eriksen e mi rispondo che noi tante cose non le sappiamo. Magari con Matri faranno qualche trucchetto di bilancio, qualche trucchetto col procuratore e la spesa se complessivamente sarà di 12 milioni sembrerà esigua, Kakà è arrivato per 0 milioni ma meno di 4 non gli si poteva dare. Diamo 50 milioni di euro in mano a Galliani come fanno tutte le altre squadre con i loro dirigenti e poi possiamo ragionare. Berlusconi non vuole smenarci neanche più un centesimo, questa è la verità.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Settembre 2013)

galliani , galliani ..... che dire su galliani che non è stato gia detto ? ah dopo una estate con le gonadi a mollo in piscina ora si è messo a fare pure l'attore , galliani l'uomo chiamato megalomania


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Settembre 2013)

Allegri non è da Milan, ma i danni che stanno facendo Galliani e il Presidente sono ben maggiori rispetto a quelli del livornese.

- - - Updated - - -



robs91 ha scritto:


> "Sta bene, bene, bene. Abbiamo rinnovato Milan Lab quest’anno, in pochi lo sanno, è dal 2002 che abbiamo un archivio super. Mi dicono che, non è ancora quello che era quando è partito, ma i numeri Kakà sono vicini a quelli di dieci anni fa quando arrivò al Milan. Al Real lo hanno bloccato gli infortuni, operazioni al ginocchi, i tifosi che non aspettano. Ma un luminare della medicina mi ha detto che è assolutamente integro e credo possa fare ancora molto bene”.
> 
> Le ultime parole famose....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Settembre 2013)

Signori, la vera perla è arrivata oggi pomeriggio:

"Nel periodo della televisione a colori abbiamo vinto più di tutti"

Che dire?!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Settembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Signori, la vera perla è arrivata oggi pomeriggio:
> 
> "Nel periodo della televisione a colori abbiamo vinto più di tutti"
> 
> Che dire?!



dimmi che non è vero


----------



## Aragorn (16 Settembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Signori, la vera perla è arrivata oggi pomeriggio:
> 
> "Nel periodo della televisione a colori abbiamo vinto più di tutti"
> 
> Che dire?!


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Signori, la vera perla è arrivata oggi pomeriggio:
> 
> "Nel periodo della televisione a colori abbiamo vinto più di tutti"
> 
> Che dire?!



ahuauhahuauahuahuaha


----------



## robs91 (16 Settembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Signori, la vera perla è arrivata oggi pomeriggio:
> 
> "Nel periodo della televisione a colori abbiamo vinto più di tutti"
> 
> Che dire?!


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

Questo vive solo di ricordi ormai.


----------



## rossovero (16 Settembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Signori, la vera perla è arrivata oggi pomeriggio:
> 
> "Nel periodo della televisione a colori abbiamo vinto più di tutti"
> 
> Che dire?!



Oh mio Dio


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

Queste storielle le può raccontare ai nipotini...


----------



## Facciosnaooo (16 Settembre 2013)

"Nel periodo della televisione a colori abbiamo vinto più di tutti" quest'uomo è un I-D-O-L-O


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2013)

è un mito


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Settembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> "Sta bene, bene, bene. Abbiamo rinnovato Milan Lab quest’anno, in pochi lo sanno, è dal 2002 che abbiamo un archivio super. Mi dicono che, non è ancora quello che era quando è partito, ma i numeri Kakà sono vicini a quelli di dieci anni fa quando arrivò al Milan. Al Real lo hanno bloccato gli infortuni, operazioni al ginocchi, i tifosi che non aspettano. Ma un luminare della medicina mi ha detto che è assolutamente integro e credo possa fare ancora molto bene”.
> 
> Le ultime parole famose....


E per fortuna che l'avevano rinnovato Milan Lab. Ma il luminare dove hanno portato Kakà è lo stesso da cui portavano pure Pato?

Il luminare dovrebbe far luce sul cervello di Galliani e chiarire quali siano state le interazioni cerebrali che hanno condotto il nostro magnifico vicario a certe scelte in fase di mercato.


----------



## Re Ricardo (16 Settembre 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Nel periodo della televisione a colori


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2013)

Poi dirà che nel periodo delle TV 3D non abbiamo più vinto niente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Signori, la vera perla è arrivata oggi pomeriggio:
> 
> "Nel periodo della televisione a colori abbiamo vinto più di tutti"
> 
> Che dire?!


Eh? Non ci credo. No dai... non ci credo...


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2013)

no dai vi pregooo, quest'uomo è dio


----------



## Albijol (17 Settembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E per fortuna che l'avevano rinnovato Milan Lab.



Migliorato nel senso che l'hanno reso ancora più letale, una macchina da guerra insomma


----------



## folletto (17 Settembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Signori, la vera perla è arrivata oggi pomeriggio:
> 
> "Nel periodo della televisione a colori abbiamo vinto più di tutti"
> 
> Che dire?!



Stiamo messi come il Titanic dopo l'impatto con l'iceberg e questo se ne esce con sta frase. Io non riesco più neanche a riderci sopra


----------



## Mithos (17 Settembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Signori, la vera perla è arrivata oggi pomeriggio:
> 
> "Nel periodo della televisione a colori abbiamo vinto più di tutti"
> 
> Che dire?!



Ormai è la parodia di se stesso.Penoso..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo vive solo di ricordi ormai.


I migliori anni della nostra vita... da da da da daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Settembre 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> "Nel periodo della televisione a colori abbiamo vinto più di tutti" quest'uomo è un I-D-O-L-O



Muoio....


----------



## de sica (17 Settembre 2013)

Che uomo!!!


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2013)

"5 anni consecutivi in Champions nonostante cessioni e infortuni vari più 11 finali, c'è un grande legame con questa coppa"


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> "5 anni consecutivi in Champions nonostante cessioni e infortuni vari più 11 finali, c'è un grande legame con questa coppa"



Secondo me se li studia di notte ste perle


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2013)

ma lo avete sentito oggi: "Siamo il girone con più Champions vinte" 

"Ieri ridevamo Preziosi ed io perché dicevamo che siamo due maghi di mercato: il Milan cede Antonini e fa gol, il Genoa cede Birsa e gioca titolare in Champions. Con Preziosi ci facciamo i complimenti da soli: nessuno ce li fa e ce li facciamo da soli."


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me se li studia di notte ste perle


Ormai vive per sparare queste boiate.


----------



## Petrecte (18 Settembre 2013)

Se usasse metà del tempo che passa ad inventarsi certi discorsi per tenersi aggiornato sui talenti in giro per il mondo avremmo uno squadrone.......


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma lo avete sentito oggi: "Siamo il girone con più Champions vinte"
> 
> "Ieri ridevamo Preziosi ed io perché dicevamo che siamo due maghi di mercato: il Milan cede Antonini e fa gol, il Genoa cede Birsa e gioca titolare in Champions. Con Preziosi ci facciamo i complimenti da soli: nessuno ce li fa e ce li facciamo da soli."


Se la cantano e se la suonano


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Settembre 2013)

Una macchietta.


----------



## folletto (25 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Una macchietta.



che quando riesce a imbroccarne una giusta viene bloccato da un'altra macchietta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Settembre 2013)

"Il re del mercato"... vai a pelare patate va invece di fare danni.

Kakà e Matri


----------



## iceman. (27 Settembre 2013)

Mi fa piacere che blateri solo quando le cose vanno bene...che viscido.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> I migliori anni della nostra vita... da da da da daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



AHAHHAH


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Che uomo!!!



Non me la ricordavo neanche più.
Mamma mia


----------



## Graxx (27 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non me la ricordavo neanche più.
> Mamma mia



Galliani è una *****....ridicolo...


----------



## peppe75 (28 Settembre 2013)

purtroppo come ho sentito da un direttore sportivo, Galliani segue soltanto i procuratori cioè si fa consigliare da loro che gli rifilano dei pacchi mostruosi...e non punta invece in una squadra collaudata di scout...la stessa primavera e altri settori... sembra sempre che abbiamo preso un fenomeno e invece....deve cambiare!!
change change....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Settembre 2013)

Fossi stato Alciato gli avrei dato una microfonata sul naso.


----------



## Mithos (28 Settembre 2013)

Ma come, nono dice niente in questi momenti?


----------



## el_gaucho (28 Settembre 2013)

Rui costa, Maldini, biehroff, gente nuova con idee nuove. Questo ci vorrebbe


----------



## Hammer (28 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Che uomo!!!



Che arroganza. Mi piacerebbe che Berlusconi lo trattasse così ogni volta che porta a casa il Traorè di turno. Ridicolo


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Fossi stato Alciato gli avrei dato una microfonata sul naso.



Io non sarei nemmeno così buono


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (5 Ottobre 2013)

ogni tnato vorrei soffocarlo, guardando le partite degli altri. robe da matti, al posto di matri avremmo altro non saremmo li.


----------



## Butcher (6 Ottobre 2013)

Stasera festeggerà in ogni caso.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ha scientificamente distrutto la squadra.

Solo un malato di mente avrebbe tenuto Mexes e Zapata come titolari,senza correre ai ripari e cercare un difensore decente (e CHIUNQUE,attualmente,è più forte di loro due)
Si è fatto in quattro per confermare Allegri,che tra l'altro ha iniziato la stagione come "Dead Man Walking". Già prima non aveva nessun appeal,adesso che tutti sanno che andrà via a fine stagione non lo segue più nessuno
Ha preso Matri a 10 milioni,quando era sotto gli occhi di tutti che era uno scarsone che nella sua stagione migliore ha fatto 10 gol (pochissimi,per un centravanti che deve solo metterla dentro)
È una lumachina,esce solo quando piove. Quando vinciamo sfodera il suo sorriso a 32 denti marci e bacchetta i tifosi infedeli che avevano osato dubitare della bontà della squadra,quando perde scompare.
Non ha neanche provato a prendere un centrocampista decente,oltre a Poli
Ha avallato il cambio di modulo,nonostante fossimo arrivati terzi col 4-3-3
Ha cacciato Leonardo,l'unico talent scout decente che avevamo,uno che con 10 milioni ti portava a casa T.Silva,per fare affari con Preziosi,che con 9 milioni ti da Constant.
Vattene,Galliani. E portati Allegri con te.


Dispiace solo che per il tracollo del Milan soffrano solo i tifosi. Non frega nulla alla dirigenza (che altrimenti avrebbe esonerato l'allenatore),non frega nulla al "Nuovo Capello",che a fine anno andrà a rubare lo stipendio ad un'altra squadra,e forse nemmeno ai giocatori (se prendi a pugni i giocatori avversari nella tua area di rigore,sapendo che rischi il rosso+rigore,non te ne frega molto della squadra,eh).


----------



## addox (7 Ottobre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ha scientificamente distrutto la squadra.
> 
> Solo un malato di mente avrebbe tenuto Mexes e Zapata come titolari,senza correre ai ripari e cercare un difensore decente (e CHIUNQUE,attualmente,è più forte di loro due)
> Si è fatto in quattro per confermare Allegri,che tra l'altro ha iniziato la stagione come "Dead Man Walking". Già prima non aveva nessun appeal,adesso che tutti sanno che andrà via a fine stagione non lo segue più nessuno
> ...



.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2013)

Stasera solo 4 giocatori del Milan sarebbero scesi in campo da titolari del modestissimo Cagliari. Complimenti Simply!!!


----------



## Jerry West (7 Ottobre 2013)

Io non capisco come mai la Società, cioè Silvio Berlusconi, non lo metta in discussione. Quei 4 soldi che ha li spende malissimo e ha insistito pesantemente per rinnovare ad Allegri. Non mi stupirei se a fine anno anche la sua storia col Milan potesse finire..


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Ottobre 2013)

Fra l'altro questa estate ho ascoltato dichiarazioni inquietanti da parte di questo signore. "Ho il contratto fino al 2018, il Milan è a posto per altri anni".


----------



## Jino (7 Ottobre 2013)

L'atteggiamento di non presentarsi a parlare quando non fa comodo non mi piace proprio per niente.


----------



## Mithos (7 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'atteggiamento di non presentarsi a parlare quando non fa comodo non mi piace proprio per niente.



Mica è una novità, quando tutto gira per il meglio rilancia tronfio slogan triti e ritriti, quando invece la nave affonda chissà perchè davanti alle telecamere non ce lo trovi mai.


----------



## Albijol (7 Ottobre 2013)

Al momento è il male numero uno del Milan


----------



## runner (7 Ottobre 2013)

ragazzi sveglia ormai ha le spalle al muro e non sa che dire visto che Allegri lo ha voluto a tutti costi lui....

a breve Silvio che ha finito i soldi da buttare nel Milan venderà tutto il baraccone ormai alla sua età quando una cosa inizia a scivolare poi la molli.....


----------



## Jino (7 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi sveglia ormai ha le spalle al muro e non sa che dire visto che Allegri lo ha voluto a tutti costi lui....
> 
> *a breve Silvio che ha finito i soldi da buttare nel Milan venderà tutto il baraccone ormai alla sua età quando una cosa inizia a scivolare poi la molli.....*



Non illudermi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'atteggiamento di non presentarsi a parlare quando non fa comodo non mi piace proprio per niente.


Ha fatto sempre così Jino, sempre. 

Ha fatto il suo tempo al Milan, era bravo quando doveva andare a trattare i giocatori con le sacche piene di danari. 

Ora è necessario ripartire da un nuovo corso, nuovi dirigenti e sperabilmente presto una nuova proprietà. Il Milan ora è come un relitto di una nave che vaga in mare aperto senza meta.


----------



## Dexter (7 Ottobre 2013)

Grande acquisto Matri...Grazie Galliani...Il miglior dirigente della galassia...e qui dentro si prendeva in giro Marotta che dopo qualche abbaglio iniziale ha preso Pirlo,Pogba,Vidal,Tevez,Llorente e Barzagli per 23-24 milioni totali  (Zapata+Matri+ spiccioli).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Grande acquisto Matri...Grazie Galliani...Il miglior dirigente della galassia...e qui dentro si prendeva in giro Marotta che dopo qualche abbaglio iniziale ha preso Pirlo,Pogba,Vidal,Tevez,Llorente e Barzagli per 23-24 milioni totali  (Zapata+Matri+ spiccioli).


Anche Kakà. 

Potevamo prendere Eriksen, ma era troppo poco mediatico per Fester.

Prendere Kakà da parte del Milan equivale al nobile senza un euro che va in giro con la carrozzeria Ferrari col motore di una 500.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche Kakà.
> 
> Potevamo prendere Eriksen, ma era troppo poco mediatico per Fester.
> 
> Prendere Kakà da parte del Milan equivale al nobile senza un euro che va in giro con la carrozzeria Ferrari col motore di una 500.



Con la squadra attuale, Eriksen non risolveva un bel nulla. E' un buon calciatore, né un fenomeno e né tantomeno il salvatore della patria.


----------



## Albijol (7 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi sveglia ormai ha le spalle al muro e non sa che dire visto che Allegri lo ha voluto a tutti costi lui....
> 
> a breve Silvio che ha finito i soldi da buttare nel Milan venderà tutto il baraccone ormai alla sua età quando una cosa inizia a scivolare poi la molli.....



Qua lo speriamo tutti ma non sembra una cosa che avverrà in un arco di tempo inferiore a cinque anni, e io sono già sei anni che voglio un nuovo proprietario...


----------



## Albijol (7 Ottobre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fra l'altro questa estate ho ascoltato dichiarazioni inquietanti da parte di questo signore. "Ho il contratto fino al 2018, il Milan è a posto per altri anni".



Ma parli del contratto di Galliani?????


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Con la squadra attuale, Eriksen non risolveva un bel nulla. E' un buon calciatore, né un fenomeno e né tantomeno il salvatore della patria.


Ma nessuno dice che sia il salvatore della patria. Però meglio un tassello giovane, di prospettiva piuttosto che investire su un ventinovenne e su un trentunenne ormai ex giocatore.


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Ottobre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma parli del contratto di Galliani?????



Pare di sì, anche se la dichiarazione l'ho sentita di sfuggita e non sono sicurissimo.


----------



## Albijol (7 Ottobre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Pare di sì, anche se la dichiarazione l'ho sentita di sfuggita e non sono sicurissimo.



Non è che si riferiva al contratto di Elsha, prolungato appunto fino al 2018?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno dice che sia il salvatore della patria. Però meglio un tassello giovane, di prospettiva piuttosto che investire su un ventinovenne e su un trentunenne ormai ex giocatore.



Di Eriksen ne servirebbero 4 o 5. Con un solo buon calciatore fai ben poco.


----------



## Hammer (7 Ottobre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ha scientificamente distrutto la squadra.
> 
> Solo un malato di mente avrebbe tenuto Mexes e Zapata come titolari,senza correre ai ripari e cercare un difensore decente (e CHIUNQUE,attualmente,è più forte di loro due)
> Si è fatto in quattro per confermare Allegri,che tra l'altro ha iniziato la stagione come "Dead Man Walking". Già prima non aveva nessun appeal,adesso che tutti sanno che andrà via a fine stagione non lo segue più nessuno
> ...



Quoto tutto


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Con la squadra attuale, Eriksen non risolveva un bel nulla. E' un buon calciatore, né un fenomeno e né tantomeno il salvatore della patria.



Ma se ho 12 milioni , vado a prendere eriksen non martire


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma se ho 12 milioni , vado a prendere eriksen non martire



Ho capito, però molti lo vedevano come il salvatore della patria. Peraltro anche una sedia a dondolo sarebbe meglio della Mitraglia.


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ho capito, però molti lo vedevano come il salvatore della patria. Peraltro anche una sedia a dondolo sarebbe meglio della Mitraglia.



Beh certo , ma almeno un piccolo passo avanti lo facevi.

Ma anche se non prendevi eriksen, andavi a prendere un buon difensore a 10 milioni...o un buon portiere, che poi parliamoci chiaro di quei 30 milioni arrivata dalla Champions non abbiamo speso niente, visto che matri l'ha finanziato boateng e forse era meglio tenere il ghanese.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh certo , ma almeno un piccolo passo avanti lo facevi.
> 
> Ma anche se non prendevi eriksen, andavi a prendere un buon difensore a 10 milioni...o un buon portiere, che poi parliamoci chiaro di quei 30 milioni arrivata dalla Champions non abbiamo speso niente, visto che matri l'ha finanziato boateng e forse era meglio tenere il ghanese.



Certo, tutto sarebbe stato un surplus evidente rispetto al martirio, però risolvevi ben pochi. Necessitiamo di moltissimi colpi del genere per risollevarci.


----------



## Gnagnazio (7 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto sempre così Jino, sempre.
> 
> Ha fatto il suo tempo al Milan, *era bravo quando doveva andare a trattare i giocatori con le sacche piene di danari. *
> 
> Ora è necessario ripartire da un nuovo corso, nuovi dirigenti e sperabilmente presto una nuova proprietà. Il Milan ora è come un relitto di una nave che vaga in mare aperto senza meta.



Esatto. 

Da quando il Milan è stato costretto a spendere pochissimi soldi, Galliani non è mai riuscito a trovare un giovane di prospettiva. 
E' tutto il problema. 

Il Verona o la Fiorentina hanno più qualità in centrocampo di noi. E' la prova che non è solo questione di soldi.


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo, tutto sarebbe stato un surplus evidente rispetto al martirio, però risolvevi ben pochi. Necessitiamo di moltissimi colpi del genere per risollevarci.



Marotta a Galliani sta facendo barba pizzo e capelli, è proprio vero che l'allievo supera il maestro.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Marotta a Galliani sta facendo barba pizzo e capelli, è proprio vero che l'allievo supera il maestro.



Che c'entra col discorso che stavamo a fà???


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che c'entra col discorso che stavamo a fà???



Beh tempo fa criticavamo Marotta perché spendeva 10 milioni per pepe, 15 per bonucci, 20 per Quagliarella etc..
Non mi pare che Galliani sia da meno, anzi forse è diventato pure peggio, uno a 0 ti porta Pirlo,Llorente e Pogba, l'altro Burdisso,Traorè e Nocerino. 
Uno a 9 milioni ti porta Tevez, l'altro a 12 Matri..

Questo per dire che Marotta a 12 avrebbe preso eriksen e non matri.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh tempo fa criticavamo Marotta perché spendeva 10 milioni per pepe, 15 per bonucci, 20 per Quagliarella etc..
> Non mi pare che Galliani sia da meno, anzi forse è diventato pure peggio, uno a 0 ti porta Pirlo,Llorente e Pogba, l'altro Burdisso,Traorè e Nocerino.
> Uno a 9 milioni ti porta Tevez, l'altro a 12 Matri..
> 
> Questo per dire che Marotta a 12 avrebbe preso eriksen e non matri.



Beh Marotta ne ha spesi quasi 20 per Isla, da 10 mln lordi a Llorente, qualche errorino lo fa ancora.


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh Marotta ne ha spesi quasi 20 per Isla, da 10 mln lordi a Llorente, qualche errorino lo fa ancora.



Ma almeno son giocatori decenti...


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Di Eriksen ne servirebbero 4 o 5. Con un solo buon calciatore fai ben poco.



per essere al livello della juve non serve comprare iniesta..basta avere un allenatore serio e prendere 3/4 giocatori buoni e funzionali


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> per essere al livello della juve non serve comprare iniesta..basta avere un allenatore serio e prendere 3/4 giocatori buoni e funzionali


E invece voi delle curva appoggiate questi che comprano cessi e monnezza a iosa. 

L'amore non è bello se non è litigarello.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E invece *voi delle curva* appoggiate questi che comprano cessi e monnezza a iosa.
> 
> L'amore non è bello se non è litigarello.



bah..pensavo di essere stato abbastanza chiaro nell'altro topic..va bè continua pure


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh Marotta ne ha spesi quasi 20 per Isla, da 10 mln lordi a Llorente, qualche errorino lo fa ancora.


Con la Marmotta al comando la Juve ha vinto due scudetti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> bah..pensavo di essere stato abbastanza chiaro nell'altro topic..va bè continua pure


Ma non è il fatto di continuare. ma fate na contestazione come si deve, ma dai. Ma che è sta roba. Ma non vi vergognate neanche un po'? Ma che vergogna di curva siete che assecondate lo smantellamento di una squadra gloriosa stando a guardare e facendo i coretti pro-società? Dovreste essere al timone della protesta, invece disprezzate i cosiddetti occasionali. Dai rivoglio la Fossa.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma non è il fatto di continuare. ma fate na contestazione come si deve, ma dai. Ma che è sta roba. Ma non vi vergognate neanche un po'? Ma che vergogna di curva siete che assecondate lo smantellamento di una squadra gloriosa stando a guardare e facendo i coretti pro-società? Dovreste essere al timone della protesta, invece disprezzate i cosiddetti occasionali. Dai rivoglio la Fossa.



mi infastidisce che dai del "voi"!lo vuoi capire che non c'è un assemblea democratica in cui si decide cosa fare??
sul "rivoglio la fossa" mi viene un pò da ridere..la fossa aveva degli ideali che sono l'esatto opposto di quello che vorreste voi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> mi infastidisce che dai del "voi"!lo vuoi capire che non c'è un assemblea democratica in cui si decide cosa fare??
> sul "rivoglio la fossa" mi viene un pò da ridere..la fossa aveva degli ideali che sono l'esatto opposto di quello che vorreste voi


E ridi che ti devo dire. Insomma, chi è che prende le decisioni? Nessuno di voi dice a questi crapari di Capelli and company di organizzare una protesta? Insomma vi va bene così? Ti chiedo A TE va bene così? Basta saperlo.
Gli ideali che voglio io... io voglio un progetto, non una mandria allo sbaraglio senza né capo né coda, senza un'idea.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E ridi che ti devo dire. Insomma, chi è che prende le decisioni? Nessuno di voi dice a questi crapari di Capelli and company di organizzare una protesta? Insomma vi va bene così? Ti chiedo A TE va bene così? Basta saperlo.
> Gli ideali che voglio io... io voglio un progetto, non una mandria allo sbaraglio senza né capo né coda, senza un'idea.



con ideali non intendo il milan e il progetto..intendo il modo di tifare,violenza, etc..
per farla breve,le decisioni le prendono i capi..se tu vuoi andare dai nostri capi a dire di fare una protesta fai pure..io non ci tengo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> con ideali non intendo il milan e il progetto..intendo il modo di tifare,violenza, etc..


Ma non cambiare discorso. Una protesta si può fare anche in modo civile. Mica bisogna andare con le granate sotto via Turati. Poi non hai risposto. 
Io ho rinunciato a parlarci con sta gente l'ultima volta che sono andato a Milanello. Quando dissi che il Milan era una grande squadra e meritava quanto meno chiarezza, uno di questi rispose: "Testina, non siamo mica il Real Madrid". Se questi sono i toni, preferisco non parlare con certa gente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> con ideali non intendo il milan e il progetto..intendo il modo di tifare,violenza, etc..
> per farla breve,le decisioni le prendono i capi..se tu vuoi andare dai nostri capi a dire di fare una protesta fai pure..*io non ci tengo*


Perché? Forse perché evidentemente usano toni minacciosi? "Forse" è questo? Allora siete degli asini comandati da 4 delinquenti.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma non cambiare discorso. Una protesta si può fare anche in modo civile. Mica bisogna andare con le granate sotto via Turati. Poi non hai risposto.
> Io ho rinunciato a parlarci con sta gente l'ultima volta che sono andato a Milanello. Quando dissi che il Milan era una grande squadra e meritava quanto meno chiarezza, uno di questi rispose: "Testina, non siamo mica il Real Madrid". Se questi sono i toni, preferisco non parlare con certa gente.



riguardo alla fossa non mi stavo riferendo alla protesta in generale...tutti voi incitate al ritorno della fossa ma volete un calcio alla inglese,tutti seduti,zero bandiere,zero fumogeni,niente di niente...la fossa non se n'è andata per caso!!e di sicuro non tornerà!
su quello con cui hai parlato non so cosa dirti!!non ho idea di chi fosse e magari non era neanche uno della curva e di sicuro non contava niente(cosi come non conto niente io)


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Perché? Forse perché evidentemente usano toni minacciosi? "Forse" è questo? Allora siete degli asini comandati da 4 delinquenti.


oh madonna..non ci vado a parlare perchè non mi passa nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello farlo...col barone un discorso si potrebbe anche abbozzare..con gli altri no di certo..e poi sicuramente se c'è un motivo per cui non vogliono contestare non lo vengono a dire a me


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> oh madonna..non ci vado a parlare perchè non mi passa nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello farlo...col barone un discorso si potrebbe anche abbozzare..con gli altri no di certo..e poi sicuramente se c'è un motivo per cui non vogliono contestare non lo vengono a dire a me


E a te va bene così. Agli altri va bene così. Ottimo... anzi direi.... bella melma.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E a te va bene così. Agli altri va bene così. Ottimo... anzi direi.... bella melma.



ma l'ho già detto!a me non va bene cosi!e nemmeno a molti altri..ma sono i capi che decidono..punto!
se si volesse fare qualcosa,la protesta può partire anche non dalla curva..quanto ci metti a fare un evento su facebook in cui dici:"ci troviamo il giorno x in via turati/milanello etc etc..ci vuole un attimo!!!facile criticare senza muovere un dito eh!


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Fatemi capire, una volta attuata sta protesta che richiedete da anni, cosa pensate che possa cambiare??? Che il nano dia retta a 4 fessi che protestano in via Turati o a Milanello??? E daje, accettate sta situazione, è stato bello finchè durato, bisogna aspettare un'altra proprietà. Il Milan di oggi è morto e sepolto e non tornerà mai più ai fasti d'un tempo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma l'ho già detto!a me non va bene cosi!e nemmeno a molti altri..ma sono i capi che decidono..punto!
> se si volesse fare qualcosa,la protesta può partire anche non dalla curva..quanto ci metti a fare un evento su facebook in cui dici:"ci troviamo il giorno x in via turati/milanello etc etc..ci vuole un attimo!!!facile criticare senza muovere un dito eh!


Te mi devi dire e voglio che me lo dici cosa spinge i capi della curva a non contestare. Cioè collegando un attimo un paio di neuroni e usando qualche sinapsi potrebbe essere palese, forse evidente, persino a un organismo acefalo che qualcosa non quadra. Cioè per te è normale questa situazione?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire, una volta attuata sta protesta che richiedete da anni, cosa pensate che possa cambiare??? Che il nano dia retta a 4 fessi che protestano in via Turati o a Milanello??? E daje, accettate sta situazione, è stato bello finchè durato, bisogna aspettare un'altra proprietà. Il Milan di oggi è morto e sepolto e non tornerà mai più ai fasti d'un tempo.


E dalli, non ti ci mettere anche tu Andre. ***** miseria, ti sta bene così? E dai. Non torneremo ai fasti di un tempo, ma uno straccio di progetto ci deve essere.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E dalli, non ti ci mettere anche tu Andre. ***** miseria, ti sta bene così? E dai. Non torneremo ai fasti di un tempo, ma uno straccio di progetto ci deve essere.



Non si può sempre vincere nella vita.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Te mi devi dire e voglio che me lo dici cosa spinge i capi della curva a non contestare. Cioè collegando un attimo un paio di neuroni e usando qualche sinapsi potrebbe essere palese, forse evidente, persino a un organismo acefalo che qualcosa non quadra. Cioè per te è normale questa situazione?



ci sono due possibilità...a voi piace quella quella che sbandierate da tempo...ce nè una opposta alla vostra a cui credo poco...io tendo a quella che sta in mezzo tra le due!ovviamente non avrai capito nulla....ma tanto anche se te la spiego meglio non ci crederesti/preferisci non crederci


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non si può sempre vincere nella vita.


Bisogna accettare mestamente di perdere invece. E pure con il dio Priapo che te lo mette nel di dietro. No Andre, non sono d'accordo. Si può perdere, ma non senza lottare. E questa società, questo presidente e pure questo allenatore ti tolgono proprio la voglia di tifare.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> riguardo alla fossa non mi stavo riferendo alla protesta in generale...tutti voi incitate al ritorno della fossa ma volete un calcio alla inglese,tutti seduti,zero bandiere,zero fumogeni,niente di niente...*la fossa non se n'è andata per caso!!e di sicuro non tornerà!*
> su quello con cui hai parlato non so cosa dirti!!non ho idea di chi fosse e magari non era neanche uno della curva e di sicuro non contava niente(cosi come non conto niente io)


Bé lo sappiamo tutti (o quasi) perché la Fossa si è sciolta e lo sappiamo tutti (o quasi) perché non tornerà mai più.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bisogna accettare mestamente di perdere invece. E pure con il dio Priapo che te lo mette nel di dietro. No Andre, non sono d'accordo. Si può perdere, ma non senza lottare. E questa società, questo presidente e pure questo allenatore ti tolgono proprio la voglia di tifare.



La vita è fatta di cicli ed è inutile sbraitare come gatte in calore alla situazione odierna. Forse tra 2, 5, 10 anni torneremo a vincere, ad avere, come lo chiamate voi, un progetto. Però bisogna capire che con questa proprietà è tutto finito e protestare contro essa, che ha ben altre gatte da pelare, è grottesco.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ci sono due possibilità...a voi piace quella quella che sbandierate da tempo...ce nè una opposta alla vostra a cui credo poco...io tendo a quella che sta in mezzo tra le due!ovviamente non avrai capito nulla....ma tanto anche se te la spiego meglio non ci crederesti/preferisci non crederci


Non c'ho capito niente in tutto ciò, se spieghi sarebbe meglio visto che non vengo nel forum a risolvere enigmi. Quando c'ho voglia risolvo il calcolo enigmatico della settimana enigmistica.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La vita è fatta di cicli ed è inutile sbraitare come gatte in calore alla situazione odierna. Forse tra 2, 5, 10 anni torneremo a vincere, ad avere, come lo chiamate voi, un progetto. Però bisogna capire che con questa proprietà è tutto finito e protestare contro essa, che ha ben altre gatte da pelare, è grottesco.


A me sembra grottesco accettare lo status quo senza dire niente. Mi pare ben più grottesco e ridicolo.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me sembra grottesco accettare lo status quo senza dire niente. Mi pare ben più grottesco e ridicolo.



Tutti c'intossichiamo il fegato per la situazione odierna, però trovo ridicolo lamentarsi sempre, comunque, ovunque. Ne ho le balls piene, bisogna accettare la realtà, quantomeno sull'esposizione finanziaria della proprietà. Che poi le poche risorse a disposizione possano essere investite meglio è palese, ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tutti c'intossichiamo il fegato per la situazione odierna, però trovo ridicolo lamentarsi sempre, comunque, ovunque. Ne ho le balls piene, bisogna accettare la realtà, quantomeno sull'esposizione finanziaria della proprietà. Che poi le poche risorse a disposizione possano essere investite meglio è palese, ma questo è un altro discorso.



Io ho la stessa sensazione tua. Ormai mi arrabbio più per le parole di Galliani che va a dire (e lo deve fare per gli sponsor) che siamo competitivissimi, che non abbiamo bisogno di ritocchi eccetera. 
Poi però penso a cosa dice Boban:"Altri accettano un Milan che lotta per il terzo posto, Io non l'accetterò mai". Se la proprietà non vuole più investire che venda la squadra.


----------



## Albijol (8 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> bisogna accettare la realtà, quantomeno sull'esposizione finanziaria della proprietà.



Prima per fatturato in Italia, ricordiamolo sempre


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Ottobre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Prima per fatturato in Italia, ricordiamolo sempre



il paradosso piu grande della storia del calcio , squadra che fattura piu di tutte in italia che spende meno sul mercato di una udinese qualsiasi ; vabbe ma se dai 2.6 netti a mitraglietta e 2.5 netti a pippa pazzini è chiaro dove finiscano i soldi  spero solo che galliani abbia gia in mente la prossima destinazione di pippa pazzini o mitraglietta altrimenti l'anno prossimo sai le risate a sentire siamo a posto cosi , uno esce l'altro entra , ma qua ad entrare sono solo i *** nel deretano di noi tifosi


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Prima per fatturato in Italia, ricordiamolo sempre



Si vabbè, però se guadagni 300 ed hai costi di gestione pari a 300, lo prendi lo stesso dove non batte il sole.


----------



## AndrasWave (8 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si vabbè, però se guadagni 300 ed hai costi di gestione pari a 300, lo prendi lo stesso dove non batte il sole.



Costi di gestione record per cosa? Per fare figura da cioccolatai ogni partita? Essere nulli in europa da 6 anni? Vincere 3 scudetti in 15 anni? Avere un futuro tutt'altro che roseo visto il livello sempre più scarso della nostra rosa?
Il Bayern Monaco tanto per fare un esempio ha da anni il più grande fatturato in Germania, 9 scudetti, 5 finali di champions tra cui 2 vinte e ha davanti a se un futuro florido.

Galliani è un dirigente finito. Ha accentrato a se ogni potere possibile escluso quello del presidente. Ha fallito.
E' il classico dirigente italiano. Fabbricatore di conti in rosso, nessuna abilità progettuale ne lungimirante, cattiva gestione delle spese.


----------



## Albijol (8 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si vabbè, però se guadagni 300 ed hai costi di gestione pari a 300, lo prendi lo stesso dove non batte il sole.



I costi sono dati per la stragrande maggioranza dai costi per il personale. E quando hai una squadra che ha il secondo monte ingaggi d'Italia (primo fino all'anno scorso) e ALLO STESSO TEMPO in una rosa di 28 giocatori solo TRE superano il valore di 10 milioni di euro, allora capisci che QUALCHE PICCOLISSIMA COLPA l'Amministratore Delegato ce l'ha.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si vabbè, però se guadagni 300 ed hai costi di gestione pari a 300, lo prendi lo stesso dove non batte il sole.



ma ancora con sta storia


----------



## Albijol (8 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il paradosso piu grande della storia del calcio , squadra che fattura piu di tutte in italia che spende meno sul mercato di una udinese qualsiasi



20 milioni per Matri e Zapata non sono mica pochi eh


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Ottobre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 20 milioni per Matri e Zapata non sono mica pochi eh



c'è chi con 7 mil prende borja valero e chi con 7 mil + cassano prende il grande pazzini


----------



## Albijol (8 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> c'è chi con 7 mil prende borja valero e chi con 7 mil + cassano prende il grande pazzini



Ma io mi sono sempre chiesto: quanti soldi sottrae al ops intendevo dire si prende Galliani per fare the best manager in the universe?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Ottobre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma io mi sono sempre chiesto: quanti soldi sottrae al ops intendevo dire si prende Galliani per fare the best manager in the universe?



per il bene del nostro fegato meglio non saperlo


----------



## Jerry West (8 Ottobre 2013)

Non lo si può ricordare solo per i successi. Sono anni che la nostra situazione tende a peggiorare. Se da un lato colleziona successi sul lato del merchandising dall'altro, sul piano sportivo, abbiamo una rosa che ci costa troppo e che non è affatto competitiva. Ogni uomo ha un momento in cui la sua carriera è destinata a finire, quella di Adriano è all'ultimo giro di valzer..


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma ancora con sta storia



La storia è vera, Santo Dio. La società è gestita nella peggiore maniera possibile, da cani praticamente, però i costi sono reali. Andate a leggervi i bilanci, nessuno intasca nulla sottobanco, se è questo che intendete.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La storia è vera, Santo Dio. La società è gestita nella peggiore maniera possibile, da cani praticamente, però i costi sono reali. Andate a leggervi i bilanci, nessuno intasca nulla sottobanco, se è questo che intendete.



ma chi sta dicendo che intascano i soldi , chi l'ha mai scritto  la situazione l'ha spiegata egregiamente [MENTION=78]Albijol[/MENTION] rileggiti il suo post  
la spesa piu grossa è quella relativa agli ingaggi lordi , ora se in squadra mi ritrovo pippace della peggior specie posso sotenere che galliani strapaga dei giocatori mediocri o no ? dove deduci dal mio sfogo che qualcuno intaschi i soldi ?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Ottobre 2013)

Intasca,intasca.

Ci vuole poco a dire ad un giocatore: ti offro 3 milioni l'anno: due a te,e uno a me


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma chi sta dicendo che intascano i soldi , chi l'ha mai scritto  la situazione l'ha spiegata egregiamente [MENTION=78]Albijol[/MENTION] rileggiti il suo post
> la spesa piu grossa è quella relativa agli ingaggi lordi , ora se in squadra mi ritrovo pippace della peggior specie posso sotenere che galliani strapaga dei giocatori mediocri o no ? dove deduci dal mio sfogo che qualcuno intaschi i soldi ?



E' quello che dico anch'io, però il tuo commento sembrava sottintendere altro. Comunque se tu avessi letto meglio, quando dico "società gestita da cani", è palese e chiaro il riferimento a tutti i costi assunti dalla società, in primis gli ingaggi.


----------



## AndrasWave (8 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La storia è vera, Santo Dio. La società è gestita nella peggiore maniera possibile, da cani praticamente, però i costi sono reali. Andate a leggervi i bilanci, nessuno intasca nulla sottobanco, se è questo che intendete.



Non mi pare che qui qualcuno ignori l'esistenza dei costi. Semmai è grave e da miopi totali non vedere che questo uomo è di un incompetenza totale in materia. Sa solo lamentarsi per il fair play e la fiscalità italiana a confronto di quella straniera. 
Non ha più assolutamente un'elasticità mentale per porre le basi per un futuro solido. Vivacchia alla giornata, gestisce il mercato in base alle opportunità. Non sa vendere, se non le stelle, ultimamente non sa neanche comprare perchè se si esclude i giocatori già riconosciuti come grandi, fa fatica a scovare i talenti. E' vecchio.
Ma come il suo padrone non ammetterà mai di essere un dirigente finito.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che qui qualcuno ignori l'esistenza dei costi. Semmai è grave e da miopi totali non vedere che questo uomo è di un incompetenza totale in materia. Sa solo lamentarsi per il fair play e la fiscalità italiana a confronto di quella straniera.
> Non ha più assolutamente un'elasticità mentale per porre le basi per un futuro solido. Vivacchia alla giornata, gestisce il mercato in base alle opportunità. Non sa vendere, se non le stelle, ultimamente non sa neanche comprare perchè se si esclude i giocatori già riconosciuti come grandi, fa fatica a scovare i talenti. E' vecchio.
> Ma come il suo padrone non ammetterà mai di essere un dirigente finito.



Ancora??? Ma questo lo dico anch'io, se qualcuno di voi avesse letto meglio il post a pagina prima, era chiaro che con la frase "società gestita da cani", valutavo negativamente l'operato di Galliani.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Ottobre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Intasca,intasca.
> 
> Ci vuole poco a dire ad un giocatore: ti offro 3 milioni l'anno: due a te,e uno a me



rubava i soldi il "fedelissimo" emilio fede con la complicita di lele mora non mi meraviglierei se galliani facesse lo stesso


----------



## folletto (21 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> rubava i soldi il "fedelissimo" emilio fede con la complicita di lele mora non mi meraviglierei se galliani facesse lo stesso



meglio comunque rubarli che regalarli (e tanti anche) ai gobbi per prendere Bellicapelli


----------



## runner (21 Ottobre 2013)

secondo me il suo limite è quello di non riuscire più a trovare giocatori buoni e a un buon prezzo come seconde linee....


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Novembre 2013)

È andato via 20 minuti prima per preparare i documenti per l'esonero,voglio sperare...


----------



## AndrasWave (2 Novembre 2013)

Questo cane solo più andare via prima della fine delle partite riesce a fare.
E ora che si levi dalle palle anche lui. E' indegna la sua gestione di questa società.
Apre solo bocca per sparare slogan per gli sponsor. A questo dei tifosi non frega più nulla. Dimettiti schifoso!


----------



## pennyhill (2 Novembre 2013)

Si farà risentire domandi spiegando che Vargas aveva spostato il pallone di 5 cm


----------



## Snape (2 Novembre 2013)

Vigliacco. Non-uomo. Codardo. Debole.


----------



## alexrossonero (2 Novembre 2013)

Il limite principale di Galliani è che è sprovvisto di umiltà, persa ormai da anni. E con lui tutta la società.


----------



## DannySa (2 Novembre 2013)

E costui rappresenta la società, quando si perde se ne va, si nasconde ed esce quella volta che gira di c.ulo per inorgorglirsi davanti alle telecamere, poi ci si sorprende se non ne indovina mezza.
Ah Adriano mi raccomando, il motto per la prossima estate è il P0 mediocre/scarso e ovviamente summit di mercato il 30 agosto, se gira bene lo allungano al 4 settembre.
Bene così comunque, fossimo arrivati in coppa sarebbe stata una riproposizione della tragedia estiva appena passata, NESSUNA coppa significa ingegnarsi sul mercato, vedremo il fenomeno all'opera almeno.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Novembre 2013)

Cuor di Leone.....


----------



## 2515 (2 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cuor di Leone.....



ha meno cuore che capelli


----------



## de sica (2 Novembre 2013)

Bastaaa!!! cacciatelo


----------



## The Ripper (3 Novembre 2013)

vigliacco


----------



## folletto (3 Novembre 2013)

Il primo da cacciare via, il problema è che si dovrebbe cacciare da solo visto che ormai è lui che gestisce il Milan a 360° (e i risultati si vedono tutti)
Lo sto odiando più del nano ormai.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Novembre 2013)

Se per una strana congiunzione astrale veniamo piallati dal Barcellona ma strappiamo un punto se ne va in zona mista con i suoi dati ISTAT e il raccapricciante occhialino.


----------



## ildemone85 (3 Novembre 2013)

game over pure per lui, per anni ha tirato la corda con le sue provocazioni, ora è costretto alla fuga.


----------



## Hammer (3 Novembre 2013)

Codardo e borioso. Si fa vedere solo per incensare i suoi acquisti magici (vedasi Birsa) e quando si vince, con il solito sorrisetto da fenomeno. Quando tutto va male, è il primo a lasciar affondare la barca. Vattene.


----------



## Graxx (3 Novembre 2013)

è il male del Milan...quando andranno via lui e berlusconi ci sarà da festeggiare...


----------



## O Animal (3 Novembre 2013)

Mi ha sconvolto che nessuno della tribuna l'abbia fermato mentre se ne andava dicendogli che aveva pagato l'abbonamento come quando c'erano T.Silva e Ibra e adesso giochiamo con 11 asini per colpa sua e del suo grande presidente. 

Il comandante che abbandona la nave è perseguibile con pene da 2 a 12 anni di reclusione; dai Adriano che ti fai i domiciliari col tuo amato presidente...


----------



## Petrecte (3 Novembre 2013)

colpevole su tutta la linea : mercato ignobile soldi buttati per Matri e co. Mantenimento in panca del suo convivente/fidanzato/amicone.
Le sue fughe stanno diventando leggendarie....senza vergogna.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2013)

cmq si vede che ci tiene al Milan...proprio adesso l'hanno inquadrato per 10 secondi che stava seduto vicino a Barbara, aveva una faccia da funerale...però non può continuare a fare cavolate


----------



## mankikani (8 Novembre 2013)

nessuno nega che galliani sia stato un grande dirigente,e che ha portato al milan fior fior di campioni che ci hanno fatto gioire decine di volte( bei tempi) ma il nostro vicepresidente ha sempre intervallato grandi colpi a cappellate incredibili,ad esempio a pochi mesi di distanza è riuscito a comprare ibra e binho per una cifra ridicola per poi REGALARE ANDREA PIRLO ALLA JUVE... adesso vi chiedo quale operazione di galliani ( o del milan in generale) vi ha fatto infuriare? per quel che mi riguarda il mancato acquisto di pogba che raiola ci aveva offerto prima di bussare alla juve.

p.s. chiedo scusa ai mod


----------



## Dexter (8 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> parte dei soldi che abbiamo li sperpera per favori ai procuratori. Didac vilà e Salomon sono quasi 5 milioni di euro (+ INGAGGI) per la mazzetta a *Mino Raiola*. Traorè,Niang e Taiwo sono altri 6 milioni di ingaggi e cartellini per la mazzetta ad *Oscar Damiani*. Birsa secondo voi è di un qualche procuratore sconosciuto? Non direi. E' di *Alberto Maria Fontana*,colui che ha portato Amelia al Milan e procuratore,fra l'altro,di Antonini. Due giocatori oggetto di mercato...probabilmente uno dei due partirà ed in cambio pagheremo la tassa slovena. *Ernesto Bronzetti* è un altro tizio che ruota attorno la cerchia di Galliani,che però stranamente quest'anno non ha fatto danni...Certo che se trattiamo Kakà spunterà come un falco,d'altronde i recenti bidoni dalla Spagna (Josè Mari,Josè Moreno,Ricardo Oliveira) sono arrivati tutti per suo merito. Per non parlare dei magheggi di bilancio compiuti assieme ad *Enrico Preziosi*,ormai sempre più frequenti. Voi credete davvero che Preziosi è cosi matto da riprendersi Acerbi al doppio della cifra ricevuta pochi mesi prima,a voler Traorè,a scambiare metà Constant per Strasser..? Simic dalla primavera,ma chi è? E' tutto un giochino di plusvalenze.
> 
> Quanti giocatori sono arrivati al Milan,negli ultimi anni,che non hanno dei contatti con questa gentaglia? Pochi,pochissimi. Provate a contarli...meno di 1/3 dei giocatori probabilmente. Perchè erano a 0 o in scadenza,mica per altro.


...


----------



## Dexter (8 Novembre 2013)

''Pogba non è stato preso a 0,ma ha avuto un costo di cartellino e un costo di commissioni, proprio come Niang, che però è costato molto meno” cit.

Poi il caso dei denti di Cissokho,Aquilani tenuto in panca per prenderlo al 0 e poi andato alla Fiore (dove ha ritrovato la Nazionale). "Tevez non tradisce" cit...Poi la foto e l'approdo alla Juve. E chissà quante cose dimentico... Sono stufo,VATTENE


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2013)

" Originariamente Scritto da Dexter Visualizza Messaggio
parte dei soldi che abbiamo li sperpera per favori ai procuratori. Didac vilà e Salomon sono quasi 5 milioni di euro (+ INGAGGI) per la mazzetta a Mino Raiola. Traorè,Niang e Taiwo sono altri 6 milioni di ingaggi e cartellini per la mazzetta ad Oscar Damiani. Birsa secondo voi è di un qualche procuratore sconosciuto? Non direi. E' di Alberto Maria Fontana,colui che ha portato Amelia al Milan e procuratore,fra l'altro,di Antonini. Due giocatori oggetto di mercato...probabilmente uno dei due partirà ed in cambio pagheremo la tassa slovena. Ernesto Bronzetti è un altro tizio che ruota attorno la cerchia di Galliani,che però stranamente quest'anno non ha fatto danni...Certo che se trattiamo Kakà spunterà come un falco,d'altronde i recenti bidoni dalla Spagna (Josè Mari,Josè Moreno,Ricardo Oliveira) sono arrivati tutti per suo merito. Per non parlare dei magheggi di bilancio compiuti assieme ad Enrico Preziosi,ormai sempre più frequenti. Voi credete davvero che Preziosi è cosi matto da riprendersi Acerbi al doppio della cifra ricevuta pochi mesi prima,a voler Traorè,a scambiare metà Constant per Strasser..? Simic dalla primavera,ma chi è? E' tutto un giochino di plusvalenze. 

Quanti giocatori sono arrivati al Milan,negli ultimi anni,che non hanno dei contatti con questa gentaglia? Pochi,pochissimi. Provate a contarli...meno di 1/3 dei giocatori probabilmente. Perchè erano a 0 o in scadenza,mica per altro. " 

Come non detto !!!!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ''Pogba non è stato preso a 0,ma ha avuto un costo di cartellino e un costo di commissioni, proprio come Niang, che però è costato molto meno” cit.
> 
> Poi il caso dei denti di Cissokho,Aquilani tenuto in panca per prenderlo al 0 e poi andato alla Fiore (dove ha ritrovato la Nazionale). "Tevez non tradisce" cit...Poi la foto e l'approdo alla Juve. E chissà quante cose dimentico... Sono stufo,VATTENE



come dimenticare un mancini obeso e fuori rosa da secoli preso in prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 7 mil , obbligo ovviamente non rispettato per via dell'oscenità del giocatore ma i 7 mil andarono lo stesso all'inter nell'affare filkor , dominuta e fossati  perle di calciomercato che rimarranno negli annali e se pensiamo che con 7 mil c'è gente che prende borja valero non possiamo che ringraziare il miglior dirigente del mondo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Novembre 2013)

mankikani ha scritto:


> nessuno nega che galliani sia stato un grande dirigente,e che ha portato al milan fior fior di campioni che ci hanno fatto gioire decine di volte( bei tempi) ma il nostro vicepresidente ha sempre intervallato grandi colpi a cappellate incredibili,ad esempio a pochi mesi di distanza è riuscito a comprare ibra e binho per una cifra ridicola per poi REGALARE ANDREA PIRLO ALLA JUVE... adesso vi chiedo quale operazione di galliani ( o del milan in generale) vi ha fatto infuriare? per quel che mi riguarda il mancato acquisto di pogba che raiola ci aveva offerto prima di bussare alla juve.
> 
> p.s. chiedo scusa ai mod


Non c'è bisogno di chiedere scusa 
Ho chiuso l'altro solo per evitare doppioni e di avere post sparsi. Quando c'è questo unico sulla medesima persona.


----------



## smallball (9 Novembre 2013)

oggi potrebbe essere stato il suo canto del cigno


----------



## Hammer (9 Novembre 2013)

Per me rimane fino a giugno, poi in qualche modo viene ridimensionato o cacciato.


----------



## 2515 (9 Novembre 2013)

[MENTION=107]2515[/MENTION] sei ammonito

http://www.milanworld.net/copiaincolla-ban-vt11986.html#post316043


----------



## Hammer (9 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Leggete questo papiro di un milanista su un forum.



Quoto tutto. Sottolineerei l'aspetto delle mani in pasta, a mio avviso da un certo punto di vista positivo ed importante per un dirigente, ma per il resto quoto tutto.


----------



## 2515 (9 Novembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto. Sottolineerei l'aspetto delle mani in pasta, a mio avviso da un certo punto di vista positivo ed importante per un dirigente, ma per il resto quoto tutto.



al punto 6 ho controllato e il totale degli stipendi è di 49 milioni e 4, due in più.


----------



## Albijol (9 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Leggete questo papiro di un milanista su un forum.



Quoto tutto, ma sono cose che io, [MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION] e [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] veniamo dicendo DA ANNI, prendendoci insulti a destra e a manca.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto, ma sono cose che io, [MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION] e [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] veniamo dicendo DA ANNI, prendendoci insulti a destra e a manca.



Purtroppo non posso più leggere quello che aveva riportato 2515 perchè gliel' hanno cancellato visto che era copia incolla, però immagino fosse qualche critica al Gallo.
E' vero noi lo diciamo da sempre, cosi come da sempre critichiamo Allegri! 
Galliani è FINITO, STOP, THE END il suo ciclo è durato circa 5-6 anni più del dovuto. 5-6 anni che gli sono serviti a sfruttare il Milan per i cavoli suoi, per fare i suoi discutibili affari con procuratori e presidenti amici.
Galliani da 5 anni a questa parte è il male del Milan e le sue faccine tristi in tribuna sono esclusivamente perchè si dispera di eventuali mancati ricavi.
Quindi grazie per quello che ci fece vincere ma ora basta deve farsi da parte, largo a gente nuova.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non posso più leggere quello che aveva riportato 2515 perchè gliel' hanno cancellato visto che era copia incolla, però immagino fosse qualche critica al Gallo.
> E' vero noi lo diciamo da sempre, cosi come da sempre critichiamo Allegri!
> Galliani è FINITO, STOP, THE END il suo ciclo è durato circa 5-6 anni più del dovuto. 5-6 anni che gli sono serviti a sfruttare il Milan per i cavoli suoi, per fare i suoi discutibili affari con procuratori e presidenti amici.
> Galliani da 5 anni a questa parte è il male del Milan e le sue faccine tristi in tribuna sono esclusivamente perchè si dispera di eventuali mancati ricavi.
> Quindi grazie per quello che ci fece vincere ma ora basta deve farsi da parte, largo a gente nuova.



è un po la sintesi di quello che c'era scritto


----------



## Serginho (10 Novembre 2013)

Il post di Dexter è da scolpire nella pietra e far leggere a chi ancora non è sicuro di liberarsi di Galliani. A questo post poi va aggiunto pure il male peggiore di Galliani secondo me: i contratti milionari a pippe. Abbiamo un monte ingaggi altissimo per dei giocatori mediocri


----------



## Aragorn (10 Novembre 2013)

Sulla Gazzetta dello Sport leggendo i vari commenti (sotto le notizie inerenti quest'argomento) ho notato che i più votati sono quelli di tifosi interisti che elogiano la figura di Galliani sottolineando la sua immensa bravura e la grande onestà che al contrario di Moggi ha sempre contraddistinto il suo operato. Personalmente tutte queste leccate di cu.. da parte dei tifosi avversari non fanno altro che convincermi che un allontanamento/ridimensionamento di Adrianone porterà molti più benefici che danni


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Novembre 2013)

Via via arrivederci oltre ad essere un danno ormai, questo ci stava per mandare in B nel 2006...

Dentro gente nuova


----------



## 2515 (10 Novembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Sulla Gazzetta dello Sport leggendo i vari commenti (sotto le notizie inerenti quest'argomento) ho notato che i più votati sono quelli di tifosi interisti che elogiano la figura di Galliani sottolineando la sua immensa bravura e la grande onestà che al contrario di Moggi ha sempre contraddistinto il suo operato. Personalmente tutte queste leccate di cu.. da parte dei tifosi avversari non fanno altro che convincermi che un allontanamento/ridimensionamento di Adrianone porterà molti più benefici che danni



loro sono abituati a braida..ci credo. Se avessero avuto Galliani nel periodo prima di calciopoli, dove moratti spendeva il quadruplo del berlusca, avrebbero vinto almeno 2-3 Champions e molti scudetti in più.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> loro sono abituati a braida..ci credo. Se avessero avuto Galliani nel periodo prima di calciopoli, dove moratti spendeva il quadruplo del berlusca, avrebbero vinto almeno 2-3 Champions e molti scudetti in più.



forse intendevi branca


----------



## Djici (10 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> loro sono abituati a braida..ci credo. Se avessero avuto Galliani nel periodo prima di calciopoli, dove moratti spendeva il quadruplo del berlusca, avrebbero vinto almeno 2-3 Champions e molti scudetti in più.



braida e il nostro... il loro era branca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2013)

se veramente abbandona il Milan grazie di tutto nonostante le prese in giro degli ultimi anni...lui è un tifoso come noi, soffre quando perdiamo ed esulta come un pazzo quando vinciamo...sinceramente spero che va in qualche bel club ricco per vincere qualche trofeo


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Novembre 2013)

non è detto che vada via per sempre

"certi amori non finiscono, fanno giri immensi e poi ritornano"


----------



## 2515 (10 Novembre 2013)

sì branca, ultimamente se ne parla poco di quello.XD


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Novembre 2013)

Per Galliani l'avventura al Milan volge al termine, da quello che si è sentito in questi giorni mi sembra ormai quasi certo.

Però vedo difficile un allontanamento di Galliani dalla figura di Berlusconi, a mio avviso gli verrà assegnato un incarico in una delle aziende di Silvio. Continuo a vedere indissolubile il legame tra i due, anche se in ambiti magari completamente diversi.


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per Galliani l'avventura al Milan volge al termine, da quello che si è sentito in questi giorni mi sembra ormai quasi certo.
> 
> Però vedo difficile un allontanamento di Galliani dalla figura di Berlusconi, a mio avviso gli verrà assegnato un incarico in una delle aziende di Silvio. Continuo a vedere indissolubile il legame tra i due, anche se in ambiti magari completamente diversi.



Ma io non credo...


----------



## Djici (10 Novembre 2013)

come mai barbara non era presente ?
non ho fatto caso se fosse presente anche in trasferta in campionato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma io non credo...


Cosa non credi?

Io penso che se Galliani fosse rimasto, ci sarebbe stati annunci a destra e a manca sul sito ufficiale... non penso che Barbara e Galliani possano convivere. E tra i due Silvio non sceglierà mai Galliani...


----------



## Albijol (10 Novembre 2013)

Pensando a Rossi capocannoniere, rivediamo 3 aneddoti di 3 giocatori di tre squadre in tre momenti diversi della sua gestione.
Bordeaux: Zidane, Djorkaeff, Dugarry...chi sceglie il parabolaio?
Real Madrid: Huntelaar, Snejder, Robben...chi sceglie montatore di citofoni?
Villareal: Rossi, Zapata, Borja Valero....chi sceglie il geometra?


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cosa non credi?
> 
> Io penso che se Galliani fosse rimasto, ci sarebbe stati annunci a destra e a manca sul sito ufficiale... non penso che Barbara e Galliani possano convivere. E tra i due Silvio non sceglierà mai Galliani...



Nono non dubitavo del primo ragionamento, del secondo. Il loro rapporto rimarrà indubbiamente di amicizia e stima, ma non sono affatto cosi convinto che rimanga alle dipendenza di Berlusconi in una sua qualsiasi azienda.


----------



## Dexter (13 Novembre 2013)

"Niang è costato di meno"
Vai Galliààààààààààààààà che a Giugno ti levi dalle balleeeee


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per Galliani l'avventura al Milan volge al termine, da quello che si è sentito in questi giorni mi sembra ormai quasi certo.
> 
> Però vedo difficile un allontanamento di Galliani dalla figura di Berlusconi, a mio avviso gli verrà assegnato un incarico in una delle aziende di Silvio. Continuo a vedere indissolubile il legame tra i due, anche se in ambiti magari completamente diversi.


O per l'appunto in politica... come è venuto fuori dalla stampa. 

B I N G O


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2013)

Matuidi in scadenza di contratto, ovviamente meglio altri paramteri 0 tipo kaboul e burdisso.


----------



## Dexter (20 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Matuidi in scadenza di contratto, ovviamente meglio altri paramteri 0 tipo kaboul e burdisso.


Ha 25-26 anni,noi prendiamo solo gli over30


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2013)

Non sarà un fenomeno, ma è sicuramente migliore di Muntari, Nocerino etc..


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ha 25-26 anni,noi prendiamo solo gli over30



Riprendiamo Pirlo 35 enne dandogli Abate e soldi.


----------



## Dexter (20 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Riprendiamo Pirlo 35 enne dandogli Abate e soldi.



C'è pure Del Piero a zero nel 2014 credo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2013)

Galliani "negli ultimi 12 anni abbiamo giocato la champions 11 anni" " la gente si ricorda dei risultati presenti ma si dimentica di quelli passati, l'Inter negli ultimi 3 anni è stata dietro noi"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Novembre 2013)

Per il Milan giocare la Champions è il minimo. E' come se si dicesse che una squadra di media classifica si salva ogni anno. Noi dobbiamo vincere, è questo il nostro DNA. Così ho conosciuto il Milan e così voglio che si continui a pensare: in grande.


----------



## Dexter (25 Novembre 2013)

Manca poco,dai Adriano siamo tutti con te


----------



## Milanscout (29 Novembre 2013)

Ci dirai addio tra 8 giorni ... 28 anni di grande calcio e grandi acquisti grazie Adriano imperatore dei mercati


----------



## Dexter (29 Novembre 2013)

Vai Adriano,insegna agli angeli a pareggiare il bilancio e a comprare giocatorini a presidenti amichetti :')


----------



## folletto (29 Novembre 2013)

Se è tutto vero si prevede un topic epico


----------



## tequilad (29 Novembre 2013)

Comunque il Galliani con un budget a disposizione ci ha permesso di vincere 

8 Scudetti
5 Coppe dei Campioni
3 Coppe Intercontinentali
5 Supercoppe Europee
6 Supercoppe Italiane
1 Coppa Italia

quindi diciamo che qualcosina di buono è stato fatto...ha riscritto la storia del calcio il nostro e il "loro" Milan..


----------



## Albijol (29 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Comunque il Galliani con un budget a disposizione ci ha permesso di vincere
> 
> 8 Scudetti
> 5 Coppe dei Campioni
> ...



Per i successi fino a metà anni novanta (3 coppe Campioni e 5 scudetti) i meriti sono al 95 per cento di Silvio che gestiva in prima persona la prima squadra. I lampioni di Marsiglia invece sono tutta farina di Galliani


----------



## tequilad (29 Novembre 2013)

...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Comunque il Galliani con un budget a disposizione ci ha permesso di vincere
> 
> 8 Scudetti
> 5 Coppe dei Campioni
> ...



Gran parte dei meriti sono di Berlusconi, non scherziamo. Negli anni 90 gestiva tutto lui.


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Novembre 2013)

I soldi li metteva il Silvio, niente da dire, ma le trattative le gestiva Galliani. Ricordiamoci che se fosse per il Silvio avremmo avuto Claudio Borghi (che poi in realtà comprammo ma mai giocò) e non Rijkaard. Meno male che Galliani e Sacchi non furono dello stesso parere.


----------



## tequilad (29 Novembre 2013)

...


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Esatto...ma del resto da fuori in effetti sembrava che facesse tutto B. quando invece ai tempi Galliani e Braida hanno fatto dei capolavori assoluti...



Ma d'altronde Galliani è il male assoluto, senza di lui risorgeremo....


----------



## Principe (29 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma d'altronde Galliani è il male assoluto, senza di lui risorgeremo....



Dai per piacere mi basta citare 3 cose 
1 la conferma di allegri 
2 18 milioni di euro più 4 netti a stagione a robinho 
3 Pirlo lasciato alla Juve ( perché ceduto all'estero ci stava eccome) 
Mi basta citare queste 3 pirlate che la nostra vita sarebbe completamente cambiata gli ultimi anni , e di esempi così ne posso fare a decine , Galliani gli ultimi 3-4 anni ha fatto danni incredibili che neanche si riuscirebbe a ricostruire quanti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma d'altronde Galliani è il male assoluto, senza di lui risorgeremo....



Puoi dirlo forte, cosi come anche se va via Allegri.
Il Milan ha bisogno di una scossa, di un qualcosa di nuovo per risorgere.


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Novembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Dai per piacere mi basta citare 3 cose
> 1 la conferma di allegri
> 2 18 milioni di euro più 4 netti a stagione a robinho
> 3 Pirlo lasciato alla Juve ( perché ceduto all'estero ci stava eccome)
> Mi basta citare queste 3 pirlate che la nostra vita sarebbe completamente cambiata gli ultimi anni , e di esempi così ne posso fare a decine , Galliani gli ultimi 3-4 anni ha fatto danni incredibili che neanche si riuscirebbe a ricostruire quanti



1) Perché è ovviamente Galliani che comanda, non Berlusconi. Galliani può fare ciò che vuole, ma l'ultima parola spetta sempre al capo. Evidentemente era d'accordo anche lui.

2) Mi sa che qui ci scordiamo un po' tutti cos'ha fatto Robinho nell'anno dello scudetto. Eppure sono passati solo 3 anni.

3) Qui ti quoto, anche se un minimo di colpa io l'attribuisco anche ad Allegri.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Novembre 2013)

Beh cmq GRAZIE galliani per tutto quello che hai fatto! sei stato il più grande! e un grande tifoso rossonero! ma adesso é ora di lasciare spazio a più giovani! ti stai facendo vecchio e guardi troppo al passato! Però c'é una cosa che vorrei chiarire, il tuo rapporto con Preziosi e il Genoa, se anche la Barbarella vuole risposte, vorrà pur dir qualcosa…non so, spero solo che non sia nulla grave o che non influisca negativamente sul milan…Ancora mille GRAZIE GALLIANI! se ami veramente il milan, prendi i 30-50-100 milioni della buonuscita e compraci quello che non ci hai comprato quest'estate UN CENTRALE e UN CENTROCAMPISTA!


----------



## tequilad (29 Novembre 2013)

...


----------



## Principe (29 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> 1) Perché è ovviamente Galliani che comanda, non Berlusconi. Galliani può fare ciò che vuole, ma l'ultima parola spetta sempre al capo. Evidentemente era d'accordo anche lui.
> 
> 2) Mi sa che qui ci scordiamo un po' tutti cos'ha fatto Robinho nell'anno dello scudetto. Eppure sono passati solo 3 anni.
> 
> 3) Qui ti quoto, anche se un minimo di colpa io l'attribuisco anche ad Allegri.


1 Che Berlusconi abbia detto si non c'entra nulla , Berlusconi non segue neanche più il Milan lo andate ripetendo tutti i giorni . La decisone iniziale e' stata di Galliani . 
2 Infatti devi considerare tutti gli anni , chiediti se non ci fosse stato qualcuno da prendere che a 18 milioni avrebbe fatto di meglio in questi 3 anni e mezzo .
E la perla come dimenticare 12 milioni per matri questa sarebbe da sola sufficiente per cacciare un dirigente da una società , perché se compri uno di talento e non va amen , se compri uno giovane e non funziona succede , compri un brocco e dai 12 milioni alla Juve sei un incapace. 
Per non parlare di pogba che con tutti i favori che ha fatto Galliani a raiola lo avrebbe dovuto lasciare a noi anche solo per quello, bene Galliani che per non dare commissioni a raiola ( parole sue ) lo fa andare alla Juve meanwhile fa firmare a traore un triennale da 1,5 milioni a stagione che sono 4,5 netti che sono 9 lordi . Ora le commissioni di raiola saranno state si e no 3 milioni di euro a sparare . Cose mai viste , Galliani si dovrebbe vergognare per come ha distrutto il Milan da minimo 4 anni a sta parte .


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Novembre 2013)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Beh cmq GRAZIE galliani per tutto quello che hai fatto! sei stato il più grande! e un grande tifoso rossonero! ma adesso é ora di lasciare spazio a più giovani! ti stai facendo vecchio e guardi troppo al passato! Però c'é una cosa che vorrei chiarire, il tuo rapporto con Preziosi e il Genoa, se anche la Barbarella vuole risposte, vorrà pur dir qualcosa…non so, spero solo che non sia nulla grave o che non influisca negativamente sul milan…Ancora mille GRAZIE GALLIANI! se ami veramente il milan, prendi i 30-50-100 milioni della buonuscita e compraci quello che non ci hai comprato quest'estate UN CENTRALE e UN CENTROCAMPISTA!



Galliani è stato milanista per interessi lavorativi, non perchè è nato col cuore rossonero. Non dimentichiamolo mai.


----------



## Principe (29 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Pirlo ha voluto andare alla Juve. Non è stato ceduto dal Milan



Mi meraviglio perché ti seguo e dici sempre cose piuttosto giuste , ovviamente non si fanno arrivare a scadenza certi giocatori lì si cede l'anno prima o gli si rinnova il contratto , qui non stiamo parlando di Ambrosini 34 enne , stiamo parlando di Pirlo non gli fai mai iniziare l'ultima stagione a scadenza a 31 anni , una follia un errore che solo un principiante può fare . E non basta invece di discutere il contratto che so io a novembre lo discuti a maggio follia pura


----------



## tequilad (29 Novembre 2013)

...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Novembre 2013)

Adrià ..nelle tua carriera piena di vittorie hai clamorosamente puntato nell ultimi anno in rossonero su i 2 cavalli piu perdenti di sempre.. MATRIRE e Acciuga.... il primo che non è un attaccante.. è una sorta di presenza di ghostiana memoria.. il secondo che alla tua ombra non ha mai fatto il salto di qualità ...

cambiare , riciclare...


----------



## Principe (29 Novembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> No un secondo...Pirlo voleva una nuova sfida. Forse non ricordi come giocava negli ultimi mesi (anno?!) nel Milan. Possiamo rivedere i topic a riguardo...Pirlo non ha rinnovato non per mancanza di volontà del Milan ma perché in cerca di una nuova sfida e in rotta con Allegri.



Io ero uno dei detrattori di Pirlo , forse non sono stato chiaro , ben sapendo il valore assoluto di Pirlo non ti puoi prendere il rischio che finisca a 0 a qualche squadra italiana , siccome non ti vuoi accollare la richiesta di rinnovo allora lo cedi ad un anno dalla scadenza del contratto , la vita ci sarebbe cambiata da così a così .


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> I soldi li metteva il Silvio, niente da dire, ma le trattative le gestiva Galliani. Ricordiamoci che se fosse per il Silvio avremmo avuto Claudio Borghi (che poi in realtà comprammo ma mai giocò) e non Rijkaard. Meno male che Galliani e Sacchi non furono dello stesso parere.



l'unico e il grande merito di galliani è stato proprio quello limitare al massimo le ingerenze di berlusconi , pero diciamocelo a livello di mercato ha fatto grandi cose perche disponeva di un budget fuori mercato per la maggior parte delle società di allora


----------



## 2515 (29 Novembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'unico e il grande merito di galliani è stato proprio quello limitare al massimo le ingerenze di berlusconi , pero diciamocelo a livello di mercato ha fatto grandi cose perche disponeva di un budget fuori mercato per la maggior parte delle società di allora



Galliani ha fatto appunto due cose:
la prima l'hai già detta tu, limitare il berlusca
ma in quanto a gestire grandi budget hai torto, moratti ha speso il quadruplo di Berlusconi senza mai vincere niente finché non hanno dovuto affossare la serie A per riuscirci. Galliani i soldi li sa spendere bene e (per assurdo) anche meno del necessario, quando ha grandi cifre in mano, ma è disastroso con pochi soldi perché non da retta a nessuno e si affida ai suoi contatti e ai parametri 0.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Galliani ha fatto appunto due cose:
> la prima l'hai già detta tu, limitare il berlusca
> ma in quanto a gestire grandi budget hai torto, moratti ha speso il quadruplo di Berlusconi senza mai vincere niente finché non hanno dovuto affossare la serie A per riuscirci. Galliani i soldi li sa spendere bene e (per assurdo) anche meno del necessario, quando ha grandi cifre in mano, ma è disastroso con pochi soldi perché non da retta a nessuno e si affida ai suoi contatti e ai parametri 0.


attenzione non mi riferivo alla gestione della pecunia , io mi riferivo esclusivamente a una questione di acquisti dal punto di vista tecnico , se puoi permetterti di prendere il primo classificato al pallone d'oro (papin) e il secondo classificato(savicevic) di quell'anno , non capisco dove ci sia il talento di galliani visto che tutti , potendo permetterselo , comprerebbero i migliori giocatori su piazza .
In altre parole il grosso merito di galliani è aver fatto coesistere in maniera egregia tutti i pezzi del puzzle , non a caso società che non hanno avuto la fortuna di avere una figura che facesse da collante come galliani , hanno faticato molto prima di vincere qualcosa pur spendendo molti soldi (vedi inter , chealsea che è stata in balia dei capricci di abramovic ecc )


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Novembre 2013)

Comunque vada a finire ... GRAZIE!!!
Nel bene e nel male la tua figura rimarrà leggendaria.
Nessuno sarà mai come Adriano Galliani.
Le tue estenuanti trattative, i colpi dell'ultimo minuto, le irritanti frasi pronunciate all'infinito.
Veramente un mito!!!! L'uomo simbolo del Milan degli ultimi 30 anni.
Grazie per averci portato sul tetto del mondo. Il finale poteva essere migliore, ma la storia è stata bellissima!!! I migliori anni della nostra vita sono stati anche merito tuo.


----------



## Graxx (29 Novembre 2013)

Galliani ha fatto il suo tempo...la sua gestione non va più bene per i tempi che corrono..


----------



## Albijol (29 Novembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> attenzione non mi riferivo alla gestione della pecunia , io mi riferivo esclusivamente a una questione di acquisti dal punto di vista tecnico , se puoi permetterti di prendere il primo classificato al pallone d'oro (papin) e il secondo classificato(savicevic) di quell'anno , non capisco dove ci sia il talento di galliani



A quell'epoca i giocatori li decideva o Berlusconi o l'allenatore, Galliani non sceglieva una mazza. Galliani faceva da intermediario, una cosa che ha sempre saputo fare alla grande. Non perché qua pare che l'unico giocatore che ha voluto Silvio dal 86 al 95 è stato Borghi, invece è il contrario...


----------



## Aragorn (29 Novembre 2013)

La squadra quest'anno non è neanche male, il vero problema è stato Allegri e Galliani facendo di tutto per riconfermarlo si è praticamente scavato la fossa da solo. Con un altro allenatore a quest'ora saremmo probabilmente in prossimità di Fiorentina e Inter, morale della favola: giusto qualche mugugno ma niente di che. Veramente inspiegabile (e ingiustificato) questo suo amore per Allegri.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A quell'epoca i giocatori li decideva o Berlusconi o l'allenatore, Galliani non sceglieva una mazza. Galliani faceva da intermediario, una cosa che ha sempre saputo fare alla grande. Non perché qua pare che l'unico giocatore che ha voluto Silvio dal 86 al 95 è stato Borghi, invece è il contrario...



appunto , dal punto di vista dell'acquisto dei giocatori non ha fatto chissa che , ha preso il meglio che il mercato offriva , cosa che tutti sono in grando di fare con i soldi , poi non dimentichiamo anche che molto spesso bastava che un giocatore giocasse bene contro il milan che veniva subito acquistato (vedi l'acquisto di dugarry)


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Novembre 2013)

Va bene tutto,ma non può parlare di eleganza.

Non dopo il modo con cui ha gestito gli addii degli ultimi due capitani del Milan,Maldini e Ambrosini.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Novembre 2013)

Adesso vediamo i fenomeni che arrivano che combinano.


Li conosceranno i giocatori di Football Manager ?


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Aldilà della mediocrità delgi ultimi anni, dico grazie ad Adriano, il più grande dirigente della storia rossonera. Poteva ricevere un addio migliore, però la sua dipartita era oramai inevitabile. GRAZIE DI TUTTO!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Novembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto,ma non può parlare di eleganza.
> 
> Non dopo il modo con cui ha gestito gli addii degli ultimi due capitani del Milan,Maldini e Ambrosini.



quoto.

detto questo grazie di tutto comunque


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Novembre 2013)

Grazie di tutto, sei stato il miglior dirigente del mondo, è anche grazie a te se il Milan è quello che è diventato. Ancora grazie e i miei migliori auguri per la tua futura carriera, sperando che tu faccia le fortune del tuo prossimo club, possibilmente non italiano!


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Novembre 2013)

Grazie di tutto Gallo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2013)

mi mancheranno le sue esultanze e le sue facce depresse , mi piace ricordarlo cosi


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Novembre 2013)

Anche a me mancheranno le esultanze lo ammetto...
Grazie di tutto ma era ora.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Novembre 2013)

Per me non sei stato il migliore al mondo come dirigente, ma un abilissimo comunicatore baciato dalla fortuna di aver intrattenuto rapporti con il più grande imprenditore italiano degli ultimi 30 anni. Grazie per il lavoro di comunicazione che hai svolto, meno per quello tecnico (bilancio e mercato su tutto) dove hai arrecato ingenti danni soprattutto gli ultimi 7 anni.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Galliani è stato milanista per interessi lavorativi, non perchè è nato col cuore rossonero. Non dimentichiamolo mai.



questo non lo so, ma rimane un grande milanista...


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Novembre 2013)

Senza troppi giri di parole, in 27 anni ci sono stati momenti positivissimi (tutte le vittorie) e negativissimi (Marsiglia e tutti gli acquisti orrendi degli ultimi anni), ma nel complesso non posso che dire grazie di tutto Galliani.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2013)

fra qualche settimana dobbiamo spostarlo nella Hall of Hame


----------



## Graxx (29 Novembre 2013)

finalmente non sentiremo più le sue ca.gate sul ranking sui risultati degli ultimi 5 anni etc etc etc..


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Novembre 2013)

Sei stato un grande,ma è ora di cambiare.


----------



## Dexter (29 Novembre 2013)

Ma quanto godo? Una delle figure più presuntuose ed arroganti del calcio scaricato manco fosse l'ultimo arrivato. Zero rispetto,lo stesso che ha avuto nei confronti di noi tifosi durante questi ultimi anni. Probabilmente il migliore E il peggiore dirigente di sempre,può vantarsi di esser stato entrambi.


----------



## Dexter (29 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> parte dei soldi che abbiamo li sperpera per favori ai procuratori. Didac vilà e Salomon sono quasi 5 milioni di euro (+ INGAGGI) per la mazzetta a *Mino Raiola*. Traorè,Niang e Taiwo sono altri 6 milioni di ingaggi e cartellini per la mazzetta ad *Oscar Damiani*. Birsa secondo voi è di un qualche procuratore sconosciuto? Non direi. E' di *Alberto Maria Fontana*,colui che ha portato Amelia al Milan e procuratore,fra l'altro,di Antonini. Due giocatori oggetto di mercato...probabilmente uno dei due partirà ed in cambio pagheremo la tassa slovena. *Ernesto Bronzetti* è un altro tizio che ruota attorno la cerchia di Galliani,che però stranamente quest'anno non ha fatto danni...Certo che se trattiamo Kakà spunterà come un falco,d'altronde i recenti bidoni dalla Spagna (Josè Mari,Josè Moreno,Ricardo Oliveira) sono arrivati tutti per suo merito. Per non parlare dei magheggi di bilancio compiuti assieme ad *Enrico Preziosi*,ormai sempre più frequenti. Voi credete davvero che Preziosi è cosi matto da riprendersi Acerbi al doppio della cifra ricevuta pochi mesi prima,a voler Traorè,a scambiare metà Constant per Strasser..? Simic dalla primavera,ma chi è? E' tutto un giochino di plusvalenze.
> 
> Quanti giocatori sono arrivati al Milan,negli ultimi anni,che non hanno dei contatti con questa gentaglia? Pochi,pochissimi. Provate a contarli...meno di 1/3 dei giocatori probabilmente. Perchè erano a 0 o in scadenza,mica per altro.
> E per favore non mi rispondete polemicamente a questo post che sono schifato,non ho voglia di controbattere sinceramente.





Dexter ha scritto:


> Vogliamo poi parlare dei figli di figli di figli di cugini di fratelli? Yaya Aubameyang o come si scrive,osservatore del Milan,che è riuscito a far mettere sotto contratto tutti e tre i suoi pargoli...Ovviamente quello buono,che adesso gioca al Dortmund,lo abbiamo dato via. Quei bidoni di Ganz e Zigoni perchè li paga il Milan? Ah già,i loro carissimi papà...Sono i primi che mi vengono in mente,aiutatemi quando dimentico queste perle.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non avevi voglia che ti rispondessero polemicamente ma hai ottenuto grande favore...  e mi accodo agli altri perché è interessante come tu l'abbia messa. Proviamo piuttosto a fare una lista di tutta la gentaglia arrivata sotto forma di "mazzette":
> *Mino Raiola*: Felipe Mattioni, Didac Vilà, Bartosz Salamon, Lucas Roggia... ah, ricordate Zé Love? Non solo era un giocatore di Preziosi ma anche di Raiola.
> *Oscar Damiani*: ha curato(perché non risultano essere sotto la sua procura)i passaggi di Traoré, Niang, Constant e Traoré, sotto la sua procura aveva Roma.
> *Alberto Maria Fontana*: sembra lavorare con Federico Pastorello che avrebbe come hai già detto la procura di Birsa, Amelia e Antonini(****ricordiamo che Antonini sembra legato anche alla *compagnia dei D'Amico/Pasqualin* insieme ad Abate e agli ex-Milan Sammarco, Dalla Bona, Ganz, Gattuso, Bierhoff, Pippo Maniero).
> ...



Mafia pura,mi piace ricordarlo cosi. Assieme a varie perle come le panchine di Aquilani,i denti di Cisskho,il "Tevez non tradisce" e le fughe dalla tribuna quando il Milan perde. Grazie Adriano,grazie davvero di tutto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mafia pura,mi piace ricordarlo cosi. Assieme a varie perle come le panchine di Aquilani,i denti di Cisskho,il "Tevez non tradisce" e le fughe dalla tribuna quando il Milan perde. Grazie Adriano,grazie davvero di tutto.


Secondo me è ingeneroso da parte tua ricordarlo così. Come ho già avuto modo di scrivere, con questa "mafia" Galliani ci ha fatto vincere 5 Champions League, il problema è che questa mafia funziona nel momento in cui ha il denaro, perché a quel punto sei capace di arrivare ai grandi nomi e di ripagare i piaceri dei procuratori comprandogli i cessi sotto la loro procura.
Negli ultimi anni di austerity questa mafia gli si è ritorta contro perché i soldi per i grandi nomi non li ha avuti più e dovendo fare mercato con 0 euro si è dovuto affidare ciecamente alla sua "cosca" finendo vittima dei suoi stessi giochi perché di fatto i mercati degli ultimi anni son stati di una mediocrità pressoché totale.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Novembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto,ma non può parlare di eleganza.
> 
> Non dopo il modo con cui ha gestito gli addii degli ultimi due capitani del Milan,*Maldini e Ambrosini.*


Ma soprattutto...


----------



## Graxx (29 Novembre 2013)

certo quello che fece a marsiglia fu assurdo...andava cacciato già li mi sa...


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Novembre 2013)

"Il Milan da 5 anni arriva sempre nelle prime 8." (prima dell'eliminazione agli ottavi di champions contro l'Arsenal)
"Da nessuna parte vincere il campionato è più importante che diventare Campioni d'Europa" (prima che l'inter vincesse tutto)
"Il vero triplete non è quello con la Coppa Italia." (dopo che l'inter ha vinto tutto)
"Ho gufato il Boca Juniors perché rimanessimo ancora la squadra più titolata al mondo." (....no comment)
"Ho gufato l'Atletico Madrid perché rimanessimo in prima fascia per la champions" (...?)
"Il Milan non vende i suoi campioni." (già)
"Ringraziamo Berlusconi." (già)
"Da Gennaio abbiamo fatto più punti di tutti." (Juventus campione d'Italia)
"Negli ultimi 5 anni abbiamo fatto più punti di tutti." (1 scudetto contro 2 di Inter e Juve)
"Tevez non tradisce." (come no)
"Abbiamo fatto il grupp steig negli ultimi 5 anni" (provvidenziale gufata per l'anno prossimo)
"Le giovanili lo scorso anno hanno fatto tutte la fainal four." (meravigliosa conclusione della sua avventura)


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Novembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> "Il Milan da 5 anni arriva sempre nelle prime 8." (prima dell'eliminazione agli ottavi di champions contro l'Arsenal)
> "Da nessuna parte vincere il campionato è più importante che diventare Campioni d'Europa" (prima che l'inter vincesse tutto)
> "Il vero triplete non è quello con la Coppa Italia." (dopo che l'inter ha vinto tutto)
> "Ho gufato il Boca Juniors perché rimanessimo ancora la squadra più titolata al mondo." (....no comment)
> ...



Il brutto è che questo meraviglioso elenco non verrà più aggiornato. Mi piange il cuore.


----------



## Graxx (29 Novembre 2013)

speriamo di non sentirle più queste ******lle...


----------



## Alex (29 Novembre 2013)

come tutte le cose, anche l'era di galliani si è conclusa.. negli ultimi anni gli errori sono stati molteplici ma ciò nonostante non si può non rendere omaggio al dirigente calcistico più vincente al mondo.. e poi dove lo si trova un altro dirigente che esulta così grande Adriano, per sostituirti ci vuole un grande progetto e una gerarchia di gente competente


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il brutto è che questo meraviglioso elenco non verrà più aggiornato. Mi piange il cuore.



non si chiuderà mica in casa... continuerà a sparare perle anche da fuori... 

"certe perle non finiscono, fanno giri immensi e poi ritornano"


----------



## Belfast Boy (29 Novembre 2013)

Ragazzi, qui in sostanza stiamo dando l'addio al Presidente, di fatto da parecchi anni a questa parte Berlu è l'azionista di maggioranza, anzi lo era fininvest.
Galliani faceva la vece del presidente, decideva tutto sotto ogni punto di vista.
Aggiungo che trovo molto più inquietanti per il futuro i virgolettati ove spiegava come fosse "di casa" a Madrid e Barcellona per fare intendere poco velatamente che chiunque vada al suo posto dovrà mangiarne di pasta per dichiarare lo stesso...trovatemi un dirigente non dico Italiano ma EUROPEO calcistico che senza montagne di cash alle spalle (vedi PSG) possa dire la stessa cosa:
NON ESISTE


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Novembre 2013)

Rimane al Milan, che pagliaccio tutto sto casino poi basta una cena per cambiare tutto!


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;344239 ha scritto:


> Rimane al Milan, che pagliaccio tutto sto casino poi basta una cena per cambiare tutto!



E' un perfetto politico. L'unica cosa che gli interessa è la poltrona.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' un perfetto politico. L'unica cosa che gli interessa è la poltrona.



Mamma mia non ho parole  va all'ansa tutto arrabbiato me ne vado basta ecc e poi basta una cena e tutto torna ok che pagliaccio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Novembre 2013)

Ma chi ve l'ha detto che resterà? Scannagatti?


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;344249 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia non ho parole  va all'ansa tutto arrabbiato me ne vado basta ecc e poi basta una cena e tutto torna ok che pagliaccio



Sarebbe potuto uscire dalle scene in un certo modo. Pur non condividendo i modi, avrei rispettato la sua scelta di lasciare il Milan ora. Così si conferma davvero un pagliaccio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma chi ve l'ha detto che resterà? Scannagatti?



Ilvio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ilvio.


Per bocca di Scannagatti...


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per bocca di Scannagatti...



Dichiarazione del Barlusca all'Ansa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione del Barlusca all'Ansa.


Dove?


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dove?



Vai sul sito dell'Ansa e clicca sul faccione di Fester


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vai sul sito dell'Ansa e clicca sul faccione di Fester


Uhm... secondo me restano dichiarazioni di facciata, è una baraonda ai piani alti e da qui a fine stagione continuerà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sarebbe potuto uscire dalle scene in un certo modo. Pur non condividendo i modi, avrei rispettato la sua scelta di lasciare il Milan ora. Così si conferma davvero un pagliaccio.



quoto, tutto sto casino per niente, io spero che siano solo frasi di circostanza per tranquillizzare l'ambiente e tutto, poi ad aprile se ne va almeno io spero che sia cosi, altrimenti


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Uhm... secondo me restano dichiarazioni di facciata, è una baraonda ai piani alti e da qui a fine stagione continuerà.



Lo spero.


----------



## Graxx (30 Novembre 2013)

I ventilati 50 mln sono una cifra troppo elevata per un Berlusconi che ormai del Milan se ne strafrega...quindi meglio perdere 50 mln o far andare ancora di più a rotoli una cosa (società) di cui non ti interessa prp un cavolo ormai??? la risposta è semplice...BB farà altro vedrete e Galliani resterà al suo posto finchè morte non li separi...


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dove?



Al primo post. Come sempre.

http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-galliani-resta-al-suo-posto-vt12970.html#post344217


----------



## O Animal (30 Novembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Vattene



Lui c'ha provato... Le dimissioni le ha respinte il papi...


----------



## de sica (30 Novembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma vergognati



Ma vergognati tu, insieme a questo "uomo", se così si può definire. Ipocrita e arrogante come pochi. Falso, che avrebbe subito sputato sul piatto dove ha mangiato per anni. L'umiltà probabilmente non l'ha mai conosciuta, ma non gliene faccio una colpa, solo poche persone hanno questa virtù


----------



## Dexter (30 Novembre 2013)

Ma adesso il progetto giovani che fine fa? Peccato,stava proseguendo bene


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma adesso il progetto giovani che fine fa? Peccato,stava proseguendo bene



il famossissimo progetto ccciovani e non abbiamo manco il capo degli osservatori


----------



## Frikez (4 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi ho sentito di un suo possibile rinnovo fino al 2018, sarebbe epico


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il famossissimo progetto ccciovani e non abbiamo manco il capo degli osservatori


Io metterei Antonini a capo del brogetto cciovani, sarebbe la persona più indicata


----------



## Dexter (5 Dicembre 2013)

E' il nostro toppleyer  Ancora per i prossimi anni dovremo sopportare la sua dittatura...


----------



## hiei87 (5 Dicembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il famossissimo progetto ccciovani e non abbiamo manco il capo degli osservatori



Ricordiamo che un osservatore è Ibou Ba, ovviamente tra una partita a calcetto e l'altra con Bobo Vieri. Un altro è (o forse era) Aubameyang senior, messo sotto contratto da Braida perchè scambiato per Weah (è una storia vera purtroppo). Insomma, un modello che fa invidia ad Ajax, Barcellona, Udinese e Porto....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Dicembre 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo che un osservatore è Ibou Ba, ovviamente tra una partita a calcetto e l'altra con Bobo Vieri. Un altro è (o forse era) Aubameyang senior, messo sotto contratto da Braida perchè scambiato per Weah (è una storia vera purtroppo). Insomma, un modello che fa invidia ad Ajax, Barcellona, Udinese e Porto....



la storia di weah/aubameyang senior non la conosco , racconta


----------



## Principe (5 Dicembre 2013)

Chi non voleva che andasse via questo pseudo dirigente devo dire che è un fine intenditore di calcio , questo continuerà a fare danni e non cambierà mai niente , poi alcuni si divertono a parlare di barbara credendo o forse ignorando che non sarebbe stata lei a fare il mercato ma avrebbe semplicemente scelto qualcuno che almeno non prende in giro i milanisti un giorno si è anche altro oltre ovviamente a non portare cessi a milanello ogni santa sessione di mercato .


----------



## iceman. (5 Dicembre 2013)

Ha parlato di possibili scambi per gennaio, ma con chi li faremo questi scambi?


----------



## Dexter (5 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ha parlato di possibili scambi per gennaio, ma con chi li faremo questi scambi?


Bayern Monaco,Real Madrid o Psg  per me una di queste tre


----------



## Aragorn (5 Dicembre 2013)

"Abbiamo solo 1 punto in meno rispetto all'anno scorso"


----------



## Graxx (5 Dicembre 2013)

Mi ero dimenticato delle cag.ate che dice...mamma mia..


----------



## hiei87 (6 Dicembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la storia di weah/aubameyang senior non la conosco , racconta



E' una storia che ha del paranormale, ma, a quanto pare, è accaduta davvero. La fonte è lo stesso Aubameyang senior, un mediocre ex difensore gabonese che aveva militato in Francia e in Italia, finendo in C2 alla Triestina. Il padre di Willy, Catilina e Pierre ha raccontato che il suo primo incontro con il buon Braida avvenne all'aereoporto di Parigi, dove entrambi dovevano imbarcarsi su un aereo diretto in Italia. Fu Braida per primo ad avvicinarsi e a salutare calorosamente il gabonese, da parte sua quasi stupito da tutto quell'affetto. In realtà c'era un motivo dietro a ciò: il vecchio Ariedo lo aveva scambiato per niente popò di meno che George Weah. Durante il tragitto il nostro dirigente si rese conto dell'errore, ma rimase comunque conquistato dalla parlantina e dal savoir faire di Aubameyang senior, che lo inebriava parlandogli del talento dei suoi tre figli e delle sue esperienze in ambito calcistico. Fu così che decise di mettere sotto contratto lui come osservatore e i figli come calciatori. Onestamente non so se il senior faccia ancora parte del nostro staff. Certo che su almeno uno dei tre pargoli non aveva tutti i torti, visto dove è finito ora...
Comunque la storia è tragicomica, ma, a quanto sembra, è vera, o in ogni caso ha una base di verità, e la dice veramente lunga su molte cose...


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Dicembre 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' una storia che ha del paranormale, ma, a quanto pare, è accaduta davvero. La fonte è lo stesso Aubameyang senior, un mediocre ex difensore gabonese che aveva militato in Francia e in Italia, finendo in C2 alla Triestina. Il padre di Willy, Catilina e Pierre ha raccontato che il suo primo incontro con il buon Braida avvenne all'aereoporto di Parigi, dove entrambi dovevano imbarcarsi su un aereo diretto in Italia. Fu Braida per primo ad avvicinarsi e a salutare calorosamente il gabonese, da parte sua quasi stupito da tutto quell'affetto. In realtà c'era un motivo dietro a ciò: il vecchio Ariedo lo aveva scambiato per niente popò di meno che George Weah. Durante il tragitto il nostro dirigente si rese conto dell'errore, ma rimase comunque conquistato dalla parlantina e dal savoir faire di Aubameyang senior, che lo inebriava parlandogli del talento dei suoi tre figli e delle sue esperienze in ambito calcistico. Fu così che decise di mettere sotto contratto lui come osservatore e i figli come calciatori. Onestamente non so se il senior faccia ancora parte del nostro staff. Certo che su almeno uno dei tre pargoli non aveva tutti i torti, visto dove è finito ora...
> Comunque la storia è tragicomica, ma, a quanto sembra, è vera, o in ogni caso ha una base di verità, e la dice veramente lunga su molte cose...


----------



## Hammer (6 Dicembre 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' una storia che ha del paranormale, ma, a quanto pare, è accaduta davvero. La fonte è lo stesso Aubameyang senior, un mediocre ex difensore gabonese che aveva militato in Francia e in Italia, finendo in C2 alla Triestina. Il padre di Willy, Catilina e Pierre ha raccontato che il suo primo incontro con il buon Braida avvenne all'aereoporto di Parigi, dove entrambi dovevano imbarcarsi su un aereo diretto in Italia. Fu Braida per primo ad avvicinarsi e a salutare calorosamente il gabonese, da parte sua quasi stupito da tutto quell'affetto. In realtà c'era un motivo dietro a ciò: il vecchio Ariedo lo aveva scambiato per niente popò di meno che George Weah. Durante il tragitto il nostro dirigente si rese conto dell'errore, ma rimase comunque conquistato dalla parlantina e dal savoir faire di Aubameyang senior, che lo inebriava parlandogli del talento dei suoi tre figli e delle sue esperienze in ambito calcistico. Fu così che decise di mettere sotto contratto lui come osservatore e i figli come calciatori. Onestamente non so se il senior faccia ancora parte del nostro staff. Certo che su almeno uno dei tre pargoli non aveva tutti i torti, visto dove è finito ora...
> Comunque la storia è tragicomica, ma, a quanto sembra, è vera, o in ogni caso ha una base di verità, e la dice veramente lunga su molte cose...



Sto male


----------



## hiei87 (6 Dicembre 2013)

E' una storia incredibile, però, facendo anche una ricerca su internet, pare sia vera, o quanto meno che qualcosa di vero ci sia....e la dice lunga, anche perchè quello era un periodo in cui la società funzionava alla grande e la squadra vinceva...Figuriamoci oggi.


----------



## peppe75 (7 Dicembre 2013)

se uno capisce di calciomercato Adriano deve rimanere...dovrebbe aumentare il parco osservatori questo sì...ma come conosce il mercato questo signore gli altri se lo sognano!!


----------



## alexrossonero (7 Dicembre 2013)

Adriano Galliani si destreggia bene nel mercato in senso lato, ma di calcio non ne capisce mezzo ca**o. 
Se fosse una persona equilibrata e consapevole dei propri limiti, delegherebbe il compito di costruire la squadra e scegliere i giocatori che servono ad altri, occupandosi solo di condurre le trattative.


----------



## pennyhill (7 Dicembre 2013)

Cosa dirà?

"La partita importante è quella di mercoledì"

"Con questo sono 5 risultati utili consecutivi"

"Abbiamo solo 3 punti in meno dell'anno scorso"

"Perché nessuno fa notare che Pro Vercelli e Genoa non vanno in Champions da qualche anno?"


----------



## Albijol (7 Dicembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> "Perché nessuno fa notare che Pro Vercelli e Genoa non vanno in Champions da qualche anno?"


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ora che siamo gli unici in champion mi aspetto altre dichiarazioni da oscar di Galliani


----------



## iceman. (11 Dicembre 2013)

Adesso ce la menerà per i prossimi 3-4 anni, scontato.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Dicembre 2013)

ha già trovato la scusa per non comprare un terzino decente: dopo la primissima partita buona di emanuelson come terzino, simply dichiara "Emanuelson mi ricorda Serginho".


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Dicembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ha già trovato la scusa per non comprare un terzino decente: dopo la primissima partita buona di emanuelson come terzino, simply dichiara "*Emanuelson mi ricorda Serginho*".



L'ha detto davvero? 
Spero che Serginho gli faccia causa.


----------



## Hammer (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tu devi essere un maledetto dal Signore, al momento in cui sei riuscito a convincere il nano altrettanto maledetto a tenere in panchina Allegri. 

Sei una sciagura, VATTENE, per il bene del Milan che stai rovinando.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Dicembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Tu devi essere un maledetto dal Signore, al momento in cui sei riuscito a convincere il nano altrettanto maledetto a tenere in panchina Allegri.
> 
> Sei una sciagura, VATTENE, per il bene del Milan che stai rovinando.


.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ma perchè non parla più ? ha paura che qualcuno gli chieda perchè il Grande Milan (unica squadra italiana in Champions e la più vincente dall'invenzione della tv a colori) non esonera un allenatore che lo sta portando in Serie B ??????


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ha smesso di metterci la faccia. Ha proprio cambiato totalmente comportamento


----------



## Dexter (22 Dicembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non parla più ?



Quando perde non parla mai,figurati dopo un derby. Che codardo


----------



## Dexter (22 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ha smesso di metterci la faccia. Ha proprio cambiato totalmente comportamento


Dai,sono anni che dopo una sconfitta difficilmente si presenta


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

Esce solo quando c'è il sole, cioè una volta l'anno.


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2013)

Aspetta solo la buonuscita per andarsene.


----------



## Albijol (22 Dicembre 2013)

"Il Milan non sbraga mai" IPSE DIXIT


----------



## The Ripper (22 Dicembre 2013)

clown


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Minuto 9:34. Pelato, ste parole le dicevi tu!
*

Video al secondo post*


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## folletto (27 Dicembre 2013)

Non è più in grado di fare un acquisto decente (grazie anche al nano), non riesce a liberarsi di uno che sia uno dei tanti cessi che abbiamo in rosa, sa solo proporre ingaggi faraonici a parametri zero mediocri e spalmare ingaggi a cessi assoluti. Qualche "affare" col giocattolaro, va al ristorante, trolla, parla di amori che non finiscono mai facendo giri lunghissimi e di fiscalità con le quali non si può competere, ma è il miglior dirigente al mondo e siamo a posto così. 
Finito come il Milan ed il suo presidente, ma in compenso è molto ricco.......noi ci distruggiamo il fegato ed il Milan è sull'orlo del baratro. Tutto ciò non ha prezzo e per tutto il resto c'è Barbarella. Si salvi chi può.


----------



## iceman. (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ehhh ha conoscenze in ogni campo"


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Dicembre 2013)

È un uomo finito.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Chissà se può andare da Cellino senza appuntamento.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Chissà se può andare da Cellino senza appuntamento.



"Celli non tradisce ".


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Dicembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> È un uomo finito.



Userei altri aggettivi, ma nel periodo natalizio bisogna essere più buoni, giusto?


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2013)

In pieno mercato, questo se ne va in vacanza. Boh. 

Vi risultano altri dirigenti di squadre professionistiche in vacanza in questo periodo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Minuto 9:34. Pelato, ste parole le dicevi tu!
> *
> 
> Video al secondo post*


Allegri ne ha fatte il doppio(4) e mancano due partite ancora. Un filotto sostenibile


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> In pieno mercato, questo se ne va in vacanza. Boh.
> 
> Vi risultano altri dirigenti di squadre professionistiche in vacanza in questo periodo?



E' meno dannoso quando è in vacanza rispetto a quando lavora. Meglio così


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

E' un dato di fatto che il miglior dirigente del Mondo sa acquistare solo quando c'è solo il Milan su un giocatore, appena arriva anche mezza concorrente ce lo soffiano.


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2014)

Sotto questo sole rossi col fiatone e tanto da bere... 

Mi pare siano andate bene le vacanze, nemmeno la dengue si è preso, diamine...


----------



## Dexter (6 Gennaio 2014)

Abbiamo vinto 3 a 0, probabilmente si presenterà alla stampa


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vinto 3 a 0, probabilmente si presenterà alla stampa



Da quando è tornato dal Brasile ha parlato con chiunque... Anno nuovo stesse storie... Siamo l'unica squadra italiana ancora in Champions, abbiamo i più forti giovani del mondo, Allegri è un grandissimo professionista, Honda ci farà fare un salto di qualità sia tecnicamente che commercialmente, Berlusconi è sempre vicino alla squadra..

Potrei farlo anche io l'AD del Milan...


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Gennaio 2014)

Dimissioni, la sua permanenza ci ha provocato veramente dei bei problemi. Speriamo se ne vada ad aprile. Ha finito il suo ciclo, e la pagliacciata del doppio ad è veramente da società di clown.


----------



## Albijol (7 Gennaio 2014)

Strootman, Ljaic, Tevez, Naingollan, D'Ambrosio...Simply the Best


----------



## iceman. (8 Gennaio 2014)

Siamo la squadra europea che è stata più volte a Tokyo AHHAHAHAHA

Se Montolivo e Muntari non ci saranno contro l'Atletico ci sarà Bryan Cristante 
Guardate l'Ajax come gioca con i ragazzini di 17\18 anni


----------



## Principe (8 Gennaio 2014)

Ha rotto le palle


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Siamo la squadra europea che è stata più volte a Tokyo AHHAHAHAHA



L'ha detto davvero?


----------



## 2515 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> L'ha detto davvero?



sì


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2014)

E' tornato con le sue classiche uscite scontante come le muntande di mia nonna...


----------



## O Animal (9 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' tornato con le sue classiche uscite scontante come le muntande di mia nonna...



Preferivo i giorni di muso lungo quando si sentiva umiliato dalla giovane Belusconina e in cui preferiva non andare in sede e incontrare la gente in caffetteria...


----------



## Denni90 (9 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> sì



è la più preoccupante di tutte le sue frasi questa...


----------



## Alkampfer (9 Gennaio 2014)

veramente ha detto che resta al milan ? spero siano frasi di circostanza ...


----------



## Hammer (9 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Siamo la squadra europea che è stata più volte a Tokyo AHHAHAHAHA
> 
> Se Montolivo e Muntari non ci saranno contro l'Atletico ci sarà Bryan Cristante
> Guardate l'Ajax come gioca con i ragazzini di 17\18 anni



Lo odio male. Pagliaccio e buffone


----------



## Hammer (9 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Preferivo i giorni di muso lungo quando si sentiva umiliato dalla giovane Belusconina e in cui preferiva non andare in sede e incontrare la gente in caffetteria...



Era pace interiore in quei giorni, li rimpiango. Invece dobbiamo renderci ridicoli


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Voglio proprio vedere che si inventa.


----------



## 2515 (12 Gennaio 2014)

ma uno che si giri e gli tiri uno schiaffo mai eh?


----------



## Aragorn (12 Gennaio 2014)

La colpa di questa stagione vergognosa è al 90% sua, 8% il mezzuomo, 2% i giocatori senza dignità. 

Berlusca invece rientra in un quadro molto più generale e non limitato al Milan 2013-14.


----------



## Albijol (12 Gennaio 2014)

"Il Milan non sbraga mai" (cit.)


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Via lui e allegri a giugno


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Altro colpevole assoluto del disastro di quest'anno.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Gennaio 2014)

Non capisco perché facesse quelle facce in tribuna.
Se il Milan è ridotto così è in primis colpa sua.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Gennaio 2014)

Sarà una notte lunghissima ed insonne. Farà di tutto per confermare il suo pupillo anche questa volta, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2014)

Dai, stasera in albergo ultima trombata con il tuo amico del cuore e poi tocca salutarlo per sempre..


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Per sicurezza rinchiudetelo da qualche parte. Quest'uomo è pericolosissimo.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per sicurezza rinchiudetelo da qualche parte. Quest'uomo è pericolosissimo.



Che carte avrebbe da giocarsi!? Non ne ha dai, non si può difendere l'operato di Allegri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che carte avrebbe da giocarsi!? Non ne ha dai, non si può difendere l'operato di Allegri.


Silvio è nell'indifferenza più totale, Barbarella non ha ancora molto potere, comanda lui a livello gestionale, per me lo riconfermeranno.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che carte avrebbe da giocarsi!? Non ne ha dai, non si può difendere l'operato di Allegri.



Odia Barbara ed è l'uomo più potente al Milan. E' capace di tutto....


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Galliani non c'entra nulla, in questo momento decide Silvio punto e stop. Stanotte Silvio decide.


----------



## Albijol (13 Gennaio 2014)

Vediamo che si inventa stavolta per salvare il suo amichetto


----------



## aleslash (13 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me stavolta non può fare davvero nulla...


----------



## aleslash (13 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Galliani non c'entra nulla, in questo momento decide Silvio punto e stop. Stanotte Silvio decide.


Esatto


----------



## Denni90 (13 Gennaio 2014)

strano che nn si è presentato...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Vergognati , tu e il ladro del tuo capo .... Vergognatevi


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

Per chiudere la giornata in bellezza sarebbe bello se andasse via assieme al suo amato allenatore.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il prossimo che deve saltare, forza Barbara!


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il prossimo che deve saltare, forza Barbara!



Concordo. Il terzo che deve saltare (che poi sarebbe il primo colpevole) sarebbe il suo paparino.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fester ha fallito alla stragrande.


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

IL fallimento di galliani e adesso non ha più un parafulmine grazie a barbara! Se va bene buon per noi, se va male la colpa ricadrà su di lui!!


----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

ne uscirà pulito


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ne uscirà pulito



Lui non è nemmeno al pranzo ad arcore, decidono berlusca e barbara.XD


----------



## Hammer (13 Gennaio 2014)

Hai fallito


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

La mia firma l'ho aggiornata un mesetto fa con queste dichiarazioni.
Ho notato ora che 2 su 3 non ci sono più al Milan


----------



## Hammer (13 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> La mia firma l'ho aggiornata un mesetto fa con queste dichiarazioni.
> Ho notato ora che 2 su 3 non ci sono più al Milan



Non c'è due senza tre...


----------



## Serginho (13 Gennaio 2014)

A fine anno o fuori dalle balle o con poteri limitatissimi


----------



## Hammer (14 Gennaio 2014)

L'intera operazione Matri è da manuale del dirigente. Avanti così


----------



## The Ripper (22 Gennaio 2014)

Compra scarpari e ovviamente poi non riesce nemmeno a piazzarli.
A -10 dalla fine del mercato non è riuscito a cedere mezzo giocatore.


----------



## Hammer (22 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Compra scarpari e ovviamente poi non riesce nemmeno a piazzarli.
> A -10 dalla fine del mercato non è riuscito a cedere mezzo giocatore.



No ma che dici? Non è per caso lui il miglior dirigente della Serie A / averne di dirigenti così / solo lui riesce a comprare a parametro zero?


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ma quando te ne vai?
Tutti i mercati che hai condotto "magistralmente" in questi anni hanno portato al punto in cui siamo ora.
E temo che l'ascensore non sia ancora arrivato al piano terra.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Gennaio 2014)

Non sa vendere mezzo giocatore, ma dico mezzo, per sbaglio.
Non solo, continua a prendere sempre la stessa tipologia di giocatore, ovvero quello che non riesci a sbolognare a nessuno.
Basta. Sono esausto, preferirei quasi quasi una squadra che riparte dalla B con una società nuova, con nuovi stimoli e nuove ambizioni piuttosto che un Milan che vivacchia in A senza ambizioni e con rottami che non si vuole prendere nessuno.
Non ci libereremo mai di costui.


----------



## AndrasWave (24 Gennaio 2014)

Mi ripeto, io sono entrato in questo forum rintronandovi con questa cantilena, "Galliani non sa vendere". Ricordo le reazione della metà di voi. Sembrava di aver bestemmiato ad alta voce.

Adesso la cosa è sempre più chiara a tutti. Galliani nei periodi di vacche grasse non aveva necessità di vendere per creare profitto perchè tanto aveva le spalle coperte dal presidente spendaccione. Acquistava giocatori già affermati strapagando il cartellino, svendeva gli scarsoni o i giocatori deludenti a prezzi di saldo tanto a lui bastava sbolognarli così, a caso.

Questo omuncolo è stato sempre abituato così, a 70 anni non può certo imparare altre strategie, non è impostato in modo da ragionare in base ad un progetto. Ormai è ancorato ai suoi vecchi metodi e l'unico sussulto d'orgoglio ce l'ha quando attaccano la sua persona. Non si rende conto di aver costruito un MOSTRO.
Una squadra senza capo ne coda, creata in base alle opportunità per motivi di bilancio. Peccato la sua strategia costi molto di più di quella di una società normale, che compra giocatori futuribili e in caso di cessione ne ricava comunque qualcosa. Lui fa il mercato con i procuratori, strapaga vecchie mummie che non si rifila neanche un museo egizio o giocatori talmente scarsi che neanche un pazzo sotto tortura si sognerebbe di acquistare. E poi basta con sta storia che ha pochi soldi. Ha tra le mani il club che fattura più in Italia, tra i primi al mondo eppure non è stato in grado di costruire una squadra con un minimo di talento, che giustificasse l'ENORME monte ingaggi che ha la squadra.

E' proprio un inetto, un incapace. Totalmente inadeguato all'attuale situazione. Per la sua dignità è meglio che si levi di torno. Se non altro i tifosi lo ricorderanno per i suoi successi invece che questa ecatombe.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Gennaio 2014)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Mi ripeto, io sono entrato in questo forum rintronandovi con questa cantilena, "Galliani non sa vendere". Ricordo le reazione della metà di voi. Sembrava di aver bestemmiato ad alta voce.
> 
> Adesso la cosa è sempre più chiara a tutti. Galliani nei periodi di vacche grasse non aveva necessità di vendere per creare profitto perchè tanto aveva le spalle coperte dal presidente spendaccione. Acquistava giocatori già affermati strapagando il cartellino, svendeva gli scarsoni o i giocatori deludenti a prezzi di saldo tanto a lui bastava sbolognarli così, a caso.
> 
> ...


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2014)

lo consideravo il migliore, adesso mi ricredo un po… Era facile essere il migliore quando avevi soldi, ma adesso dimostra solo di essere un incapace, che vive nel passato…. L'affare Tevez o anche Ljajic lo dimostra ampiamente… parla troppo e agisce poco…Meglio che se ne vada a fine stagione…. lo spero! con tutti i soldi che ha regalato a giocatori mediocri con contratti spropositati ha portato il milan alla rovina! Si potevano spendere molto molto meglio ! senza paralre dei cessi che acquista e che poi non riesce a sbolognare perché troppo scarsi… se ci ritroviamo ogni anno con una rosa di 32-34 giocatori di cui 3/4 scarsi é anche colpa sua!


----------



## andre (24 Gennaio 2014)

Da estirpare da questa società. Via via via.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2014)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Mi ripeto, io sono entrato in questo forum rintronandovi con questa cantilena, "Galliani non sa vendere". Ricordo le reazione della metà di voi. Sembrava di aver bestemmiato ad alta voce.
> 
> Adesso la cosa è sempre più chiara a tutti. Galliani nei periodi di vacche grasse non aveva necessità di vendere per creare profitto perchè tanto aveva le spalle coperte dal presidente spendaccione. Acquistava giocatori già affermati strapagando il cartellino, svendeva gli scarsoni o i giocatori deludenti a prezzi di saldo tanto a lui bastava sbolognarli così, a caso.
> 
> ...



bravissimo
come dico dal 2008, Galliani è TOTALMENTE inadeguato per il calcio moderno


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2014)

In piena crisi esistenziale.... Biabiany paletta menez ... per CORTESIA ...via basta


----------



## Albijol (24 Gennaio 2014)

Al secondo anno che deve far quadrare i conti ci ha portato vicino alla zona retrocessione, mi raccomando difendiamolo ancora


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2014)

Analizziamo un attimo razionalmente quello che sta facendo : 

1 il nano ha completamente chiuso i rubinetti e non gli sgancia piu un euro da quanto 5 anni ? 6 anni ? 
2 Ha pensato bene di svendere tutto lo svendibile.. prima kaka poi il re con Ibra .. con questi soldi che RICORDIAMOLO non sono stati investiti ha pagato e tenuto in piedi la struttura .
3 i soldi delle cessioni sono finiti come si fa ? Si smette di comprare giocatori all altezza si acquistano solo giocatori a 0 euro o in regalo da altre squadre 
4 arriva il moento ( adesso ) che hai completamente indebolito la squadra non hai piu neanche i soldi per pagare i giocatori e aspettiamoci che prima o poi venderà gli ultimi 2 o 3 giocatori vendibili ( Elsha , balo e Deschi ) . 

Ora , questa gestione scellerata delle finanze del milan ha si buona colpa di un malato mentale di 70 anni che risponde al nome di Galliani ma ha anche e soprattutto colpa in SILVIO BERLUSCONI che è completamente scomparso e non ha piu messo 1 euro . 

Attenzione non voglio assolutamente salvare l'antennista ci mancherebbe ma fare il suo lavoro con 0 euro di budget è impossibile se poi ci mettete che lui è un asino e ha sperperato i soldi dando esempio 5 milioni di euro a Mexes facendolo diventare il difensore piu pagato della serie A


----------



## Albijol (24 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 1 il nano ha completamente chiuso i rubinetti e non gli sgancia piu un euro da quanto 5 anni ? 6 anni ?



Il bilancio del Milan 2010 cita 69 MILIONI DI EURO DI PERDITA. Sono due anni (non di più) che Silvio non sgancia più un euro anche e soprattutto a causa degli sprechi assurdi nella gestione economica di Galliani.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Analizziamo un attimo razionalmente quello che sta facendo :
> 
> 1 il nano ha completamente chiuso i rubinetti e non gli sgancia piu un euro da quanto 5 anni ? 6 anni ?
> 2 Ha pensato bene di svendere tutto lo svendibile.. prima kaka poi il re con Ibra .. con questi soldi che RICORDIAMOLO non sono stati investiti ha pagato e tenuto in piedi la struttura .
> ...



i zero euro per il mercato derivano dalla scellerata gestione galliani , non dimentichiamoci che il milan è una delle squadre che fattura di piu in italia


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Analizziamo un attimo razionalmente quello che sta facendo :
> 
> 1 il nano ha completamente chiuso i rubinetti e non gli sgancia piu un euro da quanto 5 anni ? 6 anni ?
> 2 Ha pensato bene di svendere tutto lo svendibile.. prima kaka poi il re con Ibra .. con questi soldi che RICORDIAMOLO non sono stati investiti ha pagato e tenuto in piedi la struttura .
> ...



Indiscutibile.


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Analizziamo un attimo razionalmente quello che sta facendo :
> 
> 1 il nano ha completamente chiuso i rubinetti e non gli sgancia piu un euro da quanto 5 anni ? 6 anni ?
> 2 Ha pensato bene di svendere tutto lo svendibile.. prima kaka poi il re con Ibra .. con questi soldi che RICORDIAMOLO non sono stati investiti ha pagato e tenuto in piedi la struttura .
> ...



Perfetto. Galliani ne ha commessi di errore, ma da che mondo è mondo il pesce puzza *sempre *dalla testa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Analizziamo un attimo razionalmente quello che sta facendo :
> 
> 1 il nano ha completamente chiuso i rubinetti e non gli sgancia piu un euro da quanto 5 anni ? 6 anni ?
> 2 Ha pensato bene di svendere tutto lo svendibile.. prima kaka poi il re con Ibra .. con questi soldi che RICORDIAMOLO non sono stati investiti ha pagato e tenuto in piedi la struttura .
> ...


È fattibile fare un passivo fino a 40 per il FPF.


Questa volta è doveroso farlo, contando che se ne intasca pure 14 dal bilancio precedente.

Caccia il grano nano


----------



## AndrasWave (24 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Analizziamo un attimo razionalmente quello che sta facendo :
> 1 il nano ha completamente chiuso i rubinetti e non gli sgancia piu un euro da quanto 5 anni ? 6 anni ?



Smontando la tua prima ipotesi il tuo ragionamento va a cadere. Il nano fino a 2 anni fa copriva i buchi di bilancio della società che ammontavano nel ultimo quinquennio a, mi pare, 248 milioni di euro. Ti pare poco scusa? Vuol dire che Berlusconi ha solo speso quella cifra per mantenere l'intera baracca. E poi certo che a Galliani se ne fregava se Emerson, Dida, Flamini, Mexes e chissà quanti altri prendevano 8 milioni lordi a stagione senza fare NULLA! Manco le magliette facevano vendere!

Che Berlusconi se ne sia fregato del Milan è appurato, ma che Galliani abbia sperperato da fare schifo è altrettanto vero e molto più grave. Perché vuol dire che i soldi c'erano è sono stati spesi malissimo, buttati al vento, come se alle spalle ci fosse stato un finanziamento illimitato. E una cosa che mi fa imbestialire che questo schifoso è pure ipocrita. Perché mentre si lamentava del Fair Play finanziario, della fiscalità spagnola e delle leggi italiane lui elargiva contratti milionari a giocatori indegni per la nostra maglia. E' da 5 o 6 anni che Galliani ormai viene pagato chissà quanti soldi per fare le vacanze al mare, le crociere, i viaggi in aereo, le cene da Giannino e il buffone davanti alle telecamere mentre i DS delle altre società lavorano a testa bassa.

Sveglia cavolo, se volete essere razionali fatelo veramente però! Non riesco a capire come si possa essere così miopi. Siamo al secondo posto come monte ingaggi in Italia e siamo a 30 punti dalla prima e all'undicesimo posto a metà stagione ma di cosa vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Gennaio 2014)

la scusa il nano non sgancia i soldi non ha piu senso , si dovrebbe dire il nano non sgancia piu soldi per ripianare le gestioni scellerate dell'antennaro . Perche devo vedere le altre squadre gestite in maniera efficiente e la nostra no , sarà un caso ma l'altra squadra con problematiche simili è l'inter gestita da quell'incompetente di branca


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Analizziamo un attimo razionalmente quello che sta facendo :
> 
> 1 il nano ha completamente chiuso i rubinetti e non gli sgancia piu un euro da quanto 5 anni ? 6 anni ?
> 2 Ha pensato bene di svendere tutto lo svendibile.. prima kaka poi il re con Ibra .. con questi soldi che RICORDIAMOLO non sono stati investiti ha pagato e tenuto in piedi la struttura .
> ...


Il Napoli che fattura meno della metà di noi, fa comunque mercato e anche lì il presidente non scuce un euro. Giustificherei Galliani solo se venisse fuori che parte del fatturato del Milan in "qualche modo" confluisse in qualche altra società del gruppo Fininvest... ma queste sono accuse gravissime, andrebbero provate... per come stanno le cose oggi il Milan dovrebbe fare ben altro mercato.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzi una precisazione:

Non cadete nell' errore di pensare che Berlusconi ha sempre ripianato le perdite: 

Milan e Inter son le società di serie A più indebitate con le banche, 
ergo molti dei buchi di bilancio son stati ripianati con PRESTITI BANCARI.
Paghiamo circa 10-15 milioni d' interesse l' anno SOLO PER QUESTO.


----------



## Albijol (24 Gennaio 2014)

Barbarella: Mai più parametri zero.
Galliani: Hai ragione Barbara, fidati di me, non capiterà più 
Essien al Milan


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2014)

Questa storia del nano non mi è chiara ... è vero che lui dice sempre che spende 50 milioni all anno per ripianare i debiti del milan.. allora non mi tornano i conti ... 

se riapiana i soldi delle cessioni che fine hanno fatto ??

se non ripiano si usano i soldi delle cessioni ma quindi mette 0 Euro come da me ipotizzato ....


----------



## matteo (24 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa storia del nano non mi è chiara ... è vero che lui dice sempre che spende 50 milioni all anno per ripianare i debiti del milan.. allora non mi tornano i conti ...
> 
> se riapiana i soldi delle cessioni che fine hanno fatto ??
> 
> se non ripiano si usano i soldi delle cessioni ma quindi mette 0 Euro come da me ipotizzato ....



I debiti della società ammontano a oltre 300 milioni


----------



## Mithos (24 Gennaio 2014)

Come si fa a giustificare un amministratore delegato che elargisce ingaggi mostruosi a pippe sesquipedali in una società che si chiama Milan, francamente non lo so. Andatevi a guardare le tabelle con gli ingaggi. Ciò detto come al solito il principale responsabile di tutto è il nano. Se lo volesse, liquidazione o no, l'avrebbe già fatto fuori e se non lo fa non solo è correo ma in ultima analisi è il maggior responsabile.


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa storia del nano non mi è chiara ... è vero che lui dice sempre che spende 50 milioni all anno per ripianare i debiti del milan.. allora non mi tornano i conti ...
> 
> se riapiana i soldi delle cessioni che fine hanno fatto ??
> 
> se non ripiano si usano i soldi delle cessioni ma quindi mette 0 Euro come da me ipotizzato ....



60 mln di euro, li paga il Milan con prestiti bancari, il Milan è di Silvio Berlusconi, paga Berlusconi con prestiti bancari


----------



## hiei87 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Ma sbaglio o un paio di anni fa andava in giro sbandierando una nuova fantomatica politica societaria per la quale non avremmo più preso ultratrentenni (ricordo che ci fu offerto Lampard, ma rifiutammo), e soprattutto non avremmo più proposto loro contratti della durata superiore ai 12 mesi? Van Bommel firmò un contratto di 6 mesi, che fu prolungato solo in seguito. Lo stesso Pirlo se ne andò anche perchè gli era stato offerto un accordo annuale.
Come sempre si cambia tutto per non cambiare niente. 5 anni regalati al ventinovenne Matri, un anno e mezzo a Essien.
L'acquisto del ghanese è la perfetta dimostrazione della cocciutaggine e dell'incapacità di fare autocritica di Galliani, il quale non solo non riesce mai ad imparare dai propri errori, ma nemmeno riesce a riconoscerli come tali. A riprova di questo si possono ricordare anche le agghiaccianti dichiarazioni che fece nella giornata in cui pareva vicino all'addio forzato alla società.
Come si fa a sperare in un futuro in una situazione del genere? E il peggio deve ancora venire, visto che senza Europa non solo possiamo abbandonare le speranze di rinforzarci, ma possiamo star certi che ci indeboliremo ulteriormente...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (25 Gennaio 2014)

.


----------



## Hammer (25 Gennaio 2014)

.


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=17]If Everyone Cared[/MENTION] e [MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION] criticare è lecito, però quanto meno utilizzate altri termini. Usare quelle parole potrebbe urtare la sensibilità di alcune persone che hanno vissuto direttamente o indirettamente quei drammi.


----------



## Hammer (25 Gennaio 2014)

Un male radicato nella società.



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=17]If Everyone Cared[/MENTION] e [MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION] criticare è lecito, però quanto meno utilizzate altri termini. Usare quelle parole potrebbe urtare la sensibilità di alcune persone che hanno vissuto direttamente o indirettamente quei drammi.



Ok. Ovviamente intendevo dire nel senso lato del termine, come ho riscritto sopra.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Gennaio 2014)

Mi auguro che i prossimi possano essere gli ultimi 4 mesi di questa persona al Milan.
Rimarrà un'utopia.
Sta distruggendo il Milan.


----------



## Theochedeo (28 Gennaio 2014)

Per me rimane uno dei migliori a trattare i giocatori (a parte matri a 12 milioni... follia anche se i soldi erano in millemila rate). Resta il fatto che è totalmente INCAPACE nello scegliere quelli giusti.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Per me rimane uno dei migliori a trattare i giocatori (a parte matri a 12 milioni... follia anche se i soldi erano in millemila rate). Resta il fatto che è totalmente INCAPACE nello scegliere quelli giusti.



Secondo me il problema è che la lista di giocatori che può trattare è ristretta, cioè Parametri zero, prestiti o giocatori fuori squadra. Se a questo aggiungiamo che già ne conosce pochi di suo...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Per me Galliani è il fesso che viene contattato dai procuratori quando devono rifilare qualche pacco a parametro zero o in rotta con la società.


----------



## Belfast Boy (28 Gennaio 2014)

Anche oggi nella conferenza di Essien che poraccio, vista tutta sembrava più una conferenza per Galliani...il geometra ha sottolineato come il suo procuratore fosse quello di Eto'o che quindi già conosceva e come d'altra parte avesse anche conoscenze nel chelsea...a metà tra lo sbruffoncello ed il mafioso...queste sottolineature a mio avviso lo fanno perdere di credibilità. Che gli roda il .... dopo le dichiarazioni di BB lo comprendo ma ora si sfiora il tragicomico, siamo a livello dei cinepanettoni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2014)

La rosa resta scarsa ma da Allegri a Seedorf si è visto qualcosa di nuovo, Berlusconi resta disinteressato e a questo punto credo che da Galliani a "chiunque altro" si vedrebbe qualcosa di nuovo.


----------



## Sherlocked (29 Gennaio 2014)

Indifendibile. Ennesimo mercato raccapricciante. A sto turno facciamo il favorino all'amico briatore. Via, via subito, si dimetta a giugno, ha fatto il suo tempo.


----------



## Dexter (29 Gennaio 2014)

Non sa cedere e non sa comprare. Non sa nemmeno acquistare i parametri 0 buoni. Non sa più comunicare. Non sa fare niente ed è il dirigente sportivo più pagato al mondo,ne sono certo.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Gennaio 2014)

Vi ricordate questo sfogo di quasi 5 anni fa?






P.S.: che giocatore Diego eh?


----------



## Hammer (29 Gennaio 2014)

Vedremo se in questi tre giorni riuscirà a riguadagnare una piccola parte della mia fiducia in lui (ormai tramontata allo zero assoluto). Vedremo, ma ne dubito fortemente, almeno vedendo le premesse


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sta facendo gli ultimi danni prima di andarsene, dopo ci penseranno il nano e la figliuola


----------



## Albijol (29 Gennaio 2014)

Farsi aiutare nel calciomercato da Briatore, ragazzi qua stiamo superando tutti i livelli di trollaggio possibili e immaginabili


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Gennaio 2014)

Spero davvero che vada via a giugno, ma ne dubito.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ma che diamine sta facendo? Siamo già in 155641 in rosa e questo continua a raccattare prestiti a destra e a manca,tutti senza un briciolo di senso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Incapace


----------



## Belfast Boy (29 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma che diamine sta facendo? Siamo già in 155641 in rosa e questo continua a raccattare prestiti a destra e a manca,tutti senza un briciolo di senso



Esatto. La cosa assurda è che qui si pensi alla giornata. Non pago lo stipendio a Matri, Nocerino e Niang...quindi posso permettermi di pagarlo ad altri 3, mettendoli però sotto contratto pluriennale come Honda ed Essien, e a giugno che si fa? Giochiamo con 2 squadre?


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2014)

Prima della fine qualcuno andrà via


----------



## Frikez (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ha rinforzato il Milan senza spendere un euro (cit. Pellegatti)


----------



## addox (30 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ha rinforzato il Milan senza spendere un euro (cit. Pellegatti)



E' proprio questo il dramma, per molti è un genio perchè riesce a comprare senza aver soldi. Poi non interessa il valore dei giocatori. E' protetto dai media amici (basti pensare cosa è successo quando Barbarella lo ha messo in discussione; pure dall'estero sono arrivati attestati di stima a difesa del dirigente più bravo del mondo), è riesce tramite loro ad esaltare gli acquisti che fa e a nascondere i fallimenti, di cui , guarda caso, non si parla mai.
Si è creato un impero alla Moggi, però a differenza dello juventino, che mirava a vincere e raccattare premi, questo agisce solo ed esclusivamente per il proprio tornaconto; del Milan e del valore tecnico della squadra non gliene frega niente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ma che fine ha fatto ??? Non parla più ?? O sta lavorando o se ne frega ..


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Gennaio 2014)

addox ha scritto:


> E' proprio questo il dramma, per molti è un genio perchè riesce a comprare senza aver soldi. Poi non interessa il valore dei giocatori. E' protetto dai media amici (basti pensare cosa è successo quando Barbarella lo ha messo in discussione; pure dall'estero sono arrivati attestati di stima a difesa del dirigente più bravo del mondo), è riesce tramite loro ad esaltare gli acquisti che fa e a nascondere i fallimenti, di cui , guarda caso, non si parla mai.
> Si è creato un impero alla Moggi, però a differenza dello juventino, che mirava a vincere e raccattare premi, questo agisce solo ed esclusivamente per il proprio tornaconto; del Milan e del valore tecnico della squadra non gliene frega niente.


Concordo in toto.
Non ho mai sentito una critica al suo operato.
L'unica che ha osato criticarlo finora è Barbara, probabilmente solamente per farlo fuori, ma tutto quello che ha detto sull'operato del pelato è giustissimo.
Non ho mai sentito una critica invece da un giornalista. Nemmeno mezza.
Attualmente è il peggior male del Milan, ancor più di Berlusconi.


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo in toto.
> Non ho mai sentito una critica al suo operato.
> L'unica che ha osato criticarlo finora è Barbara, probabilmente solamente per farlo fuori, ma tutto quello che ha detto sull'operato del pelato è giustissimo.
> Non ho mai sentito una critica invece da un giornalista. Nemmeno mezza.
> Attualmente è il peggior male del Milan, ancor più di Berlusconi.



Gli unici sono Boban tramite le sue critiche alla società, diretta da Galliani, e il vecchio che sovente critica il milan, non mi ricordo il nome adesso. Entrambi sky.


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Gli unici sono Boban tramite le sue critiche alla società, diretta da Galliani, e il vecchio che sovente critica il milan, non mi ricordo il nome adesso. Entrambi sky.



Sì certo, Boban però è un opinionista (e diciamo che va contro alla società un po' a prescindere, anche se spesso a ragione).


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2014)

E' indecente che in mese non sono riusciti a vendere nessuno oltre a Noceminchio. In prestito.


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' indecente che in mese non sono riusciti a vendere nessuno oltre a Noceminchio. In prestito.



L'Imperatore del mercato (cit.)


----------



## gianluca1193 (31 Gennaio 2014)

A me preoccupa davvero la mancata programmazione che da anni e anni ci caratterizza con Galliani e Berlusconi in primo piano... Speriamo in estate si riparta da zero, con un progetto serio che ci riporti nell'elite... Siamo allo sbando, siamo allo sbando... Anche quando abbiamo vinto lo scudetto, la squadra come è stata costruita? Abbiamo preso Ibra+Robinho e via... Poi che avevamo altri giocatori di livello, è un'altra storia... Ma non si è fatto nulla per dare continuità ad una squadra costruita per vincere.. Tant'è che poi abbiamo smantellato il tutto...


----------



## Belfast Boy (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ha dichiarato di aver seguito a lungo Taarabt...in effetti ha lo stesso procuratore di Tevez...ho idea che Barbarella quando criticava di voler fare affari con sempre i soliti procuratori avesse fatto centro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Ha dichiarato di aver seguito a lungo Taarabt...in effetti ha lo stesso procuratore di Tevez...ho idea che Barbarella quando criticava di voler fare affari con sempre i soliti procuratori avesse fatto centro.



avevi dubbi?


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Ha dichiarato di aver seguito a lungo Taarabt...



si si, tutti quelli che prendiamo li ha seguiti a lungo...


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Confido tutto in Sogliano da Giugno...


----------



## The Ripper (1 Febbraio 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Confido tutto in Sogliano da Giugno...



.
Dai, che si porta dietro Iturbe


----------



## 2515 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si si, tutti quelli che prendiamo li ha seguiti a lungo...



anche traoré...


----------



## Butcher (1 Febbraio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si si, tutti quelli che prendiamo li ha seguiti a lungo...



Poi li prendiamo solo se nessuno ce lo soffia prima, quando ormai nessuno li vuole (chissà perché).


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Febbraio 2014)

"Nel segmento che va dall'8° all'11° minuto siamo stati in vantaggio a Napoli, con un giocatore in prestito dal Fulham. Ho chiamato il presidente del Fulham e ci siamo fatti i complimenti a vicenda, siamo stati proprio bravi"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Febbraio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si si, tutti quelli che prendiamo li ha seguiti a lungo...


Traoré


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Traoré



Che a giugno tornerà alla base


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Che a giugno tornerà alla base


Ma fa tipo panchina nell'ultima in classifica turca


----------



## 666psycho (9 Febbraio 2014)

galliani ti odio! sei la rovina del milan e del calcio...Vattene! ti sto odiando piu di allegri..


----------



## ucraino (9 Febbraio 2014)

veramente basta galliani vai in pensioni e goditi la vita non e piu adatto a fare il.dirigente nel milan attuale dove non ci sono piu tanti soldi e dobe l.appeal verso i giocatori di livello sta scemando . io vorrei aria nuova mi accontenterei anche di non aver grossi risultati per qualche anno ma vorrei vedere un progetto basato sui giovani e bravi e non una squadra cimitero di elefanti con il nostro becchino gallo che li porta !!!


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2014)

*"Abbiamo disputato 11 volte negli ultimi 12 anni la Champions passando sempre il girone, questo ci pone ai vertici del calcio europeo."*


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *"Abbiamo disputato 11 volte negli ultimi 12 anni la Champions passando sempre il girone, questo ci pone ai vertici del calcio europeo."
> 
> 
> 
> *




lo ha detto davvero??


----------



## Mithos (19 Febbraio 2014)

Speriamo che lo mandino in pensione su Marte o Venere la prossima stagione perchè di questo disco rotto non ne posso più.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo ha detto davvero??



L'ho sentito con le mie orecchie. Abberrante.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Ha dichiarato di aver seguito a lungo Taarabt...in effetti ha lo stesso procuratore di Tevez...ho idea che Barbarella quando criticava di voler fare affari con sempre i soliti procuratori avesse fatto centro.


Questo qua conosce giusto Riso, Joorabchian, D'Amico, Raiola, l'amico Bronzetti. A turno ognuno di questi gli rifila il pacco... tanto fregare Galliani non è difficile: basta fare un po' i ruffiani con il geometra...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *"Abbiamo disputato 11 volte negli ultimi 12 anni la Champions passando sempre il girone, questo ci pone ai vertici del calcio europeo."*


Questo guarda le cose alla lontana. Vediamo cosa hai ottenuto negli ultimi 5 anni. Pensa di fare il furbo, poi però non si deve arrabbiare quando i tifosi del Milan lo insultano visto che lui quotidianamente insulta l'intelligenza di ciascuno di noi.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questo guarda le cose alla lontana. Vediamo cosa hai ottenuto negli ultimi 5 anni. Pensa di fare il furbo, poi però non si deve arrabbiare quando i tifosi del Milan lo insultano visto che lui quotidianamente insulta l'intelligenza di ciascuno di noi.



Tra qualche non può dire neanche queso. Finirà presto le cartucce purtroppo. Il problema è che non se ne va perchè se se ne andasse vorrebbe dire essere sconfitto da Barbara. Un affronto insopportabile per lui.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Febbraio 2014)

Ho fatto un giro nelle prime 20 pagine. Incredibile quanti sostenitori abbia sul forum questo pagliaccio


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2014)

Quest'estate dirà " Con seedorf in panchina nel girone di ritorno abbiamo fatto 134214124214 punti, siamo a posto così, super competitivi" a parte i soliti cessi triti e ritriti quali Agazzi,Civelli,Acerbi,etc...


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *"Abbiamo disputato 11 volte negli ultimi 12 anni la Champions passando sempre il girone, questo ci pone ai vertici del calcio europeo."*



Anche questa va in firma


----------



## Hammer (22 Febbraio 2014)

Una pagliacciata continua. Grazie per l'ottima gestione.


----------



## bargnani83 (22 Febbraio 2014)

ma quando se ne va?


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Marzo 2014)

Quanto è gobbo quest'uomo da 1 al valore di mercato di Pogba?


----------



## O Animal (3 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quanto è gobbo quest'uomo da 1 al valore di mercato di Pogba?



Valore di Pogba dato da Raiola.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Valore di Pogba dato da Raiola.



Moltiplicato per 20 metà Saponara 
A parte gli scherzi, ha affossato il Milan con la sua gestione scellerata, abbia almeno la decenza di non prendere in giro i tifosi con frasi assurde, oltretutto dopo una sconfitta, per quanto immeritata, ma pur sempre una sconfitta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Marzo 2014)

"Diventa anche tu amministratore delegato del Milan: potrai dire castronerie senza rischiare che qualcuno ti contraddica. E se qualcuno ti contraddice basta maltrattare il giornalista di turno o minacciare il silenzio stampa per evitare il contraddittorio. 
Se sei amministratore delegato del Milan potrai percepire stipendi elevati senza che nessuno possa mettere in dubbio la tua capacità e inoltre ingozzarti da Giannino a spese della società. Se sei amministratore delegato del Milan potrai costruire una squadra di soli parametri zero nel giro di una settimana e stare con la pancia all'aria il resto dell'estate mentre gli altri dirigenti cercano di rinforzare le loro rispettive squadre.
Allora, cosa stai aspettando? Chiamaci e diventa anche tu amministratore delegato del Milan. Se chiami subito avrai in omaggio la cravatta gialla di fester e il badge "Squadra fino a poco tempo fa più titolata al mondo". Non lasciarti perdere questa magnifica occasione!"


----------



## Tobi (3 Marzo 2014)

Spero che Seedorf lo prenda a schiaffi a luglio quando gli comprerà lodi e gli dirà: ecco clarence ora devi vincere lo scudetto


----------



## robs91 (8 Marzo 2014)

Eh si abbiamo proprio una rosa al livello della Juve....Trentacinque punti in ventisette giornate,ma


----------



## Aragorn (8 Marzo 2014)

Eh sì, una rosa allo stesso livello della Juve


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Marzo 2014)

Ti odio.


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2014)

Solo con i soldi spesi per Mexes e Robinho (una settantina di milioni tra ingaggi e cartellino) ci finanziavamo un terzo dello stadio. Simply the best


----------



## Elshafenomeno (9 Marzo 2014)

"il miglior dirigente del mondo" eh ricordiamolo.

per me è sempre stato una macchietta, nulla più. Coi soldi sono tutti fenomeni.


----------



## Pivellino (9 Marzo 2014)

Adriano, volevo dirti che sei un inetto nonché il responsabile di questo sfascio.
Dovevano cacciare te e non Allegri.

Continui a dare la colpa agli arabi e al FairPlay finanziario quando bastava aver scelto i giocatori giusti evitando parametri zero e figurine.
E' per colpa della tua politica se abbiamo azzerato il bdg della campagna acquisti per i prossimi 5 anni minimo.
Sei inetto, grossolano, paradossale.

Sei quello che vende l'argenteria perché ha finito i soldi alle slot machine, sei PATETICO.
Ritirati e vergognati.

Il miglior dirigente italiano® cit. ahahahaha


----------



## O Animal (9 Marzo 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> *quello che vende l'argenteria perché ha finito i soldi alle slot machine*


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Marzo 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Adriano, volevo dirti che sei un inetto nonché il responsabile di questo sfascio.
> Dovevano cacciare te e non Allegri.
> 
> Continui a dare la colpa agli arabi e al FairPlay finanziario quando bastava aver scelto i giocatori giusti evitando parametri zero e figurine.
> ...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Marzo 2014)

te credo che quando si presenta lui gli aprono le porte anche senza appuntamento , come raccatta bidoni lui non lo fa nessuno


----------



## Pivellino (9 Marzo 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> te credo che quando si presenta lui gli aprono le porte anche senza appuntamento , come raccatta bidoni lui non lo fa nessuno



Galliani è come il cane errante che girottola sotto tavolini imbanditi di ogni ben di Dio e sbafa le briciole e i rigurgiti dei commensali. Talvolta si piglia pure uno scaracchio e una pedata.
Poi arriva a Milanello, si mette la giacca, la cravatta gialla e apparecchia con quello che ha raccolto dicendo che siamo a posto così, abbuffatevi pure.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Marzo 2014)

A bilancio avrà messo pure le guardie del corpo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Marzo 2014)

Per me lui é peggio del presidente...gestione del milan imbarazzante...e in più non molla la poltrona,altrimenti ci sarebbe già stato Maldini al suo posto.dopo allegri lui é il cancro da estirpare...


----------



## Hammer (10 Marzo 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Il miglior dirigente italiano® cit. ahahahaha



Conosco gente che lo ritiene il miglior dirigente dell'intero panorama europeo, fai te.


----------



## AndrasWave (11 Marzo 2014)

Grazie per Essien...

Sei finito, ritirati! Stai distruggendo questo club!


----------



## Hammer (11 Marzo 2014)

A quanto è quotata la sua fuga dopo un'eventuale uscita dalla Champions?


----------



## Pivellino (11 Marzo 2014)

"abbiamo giocato alla pari" cit.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Marzo 2014)

Qualcosa mi dice che stasera non si presenterà davanti ai microfoni


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2014)

Cena con l'amico Flore?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Marzo 2014)

Deve andarsene


----------



## hiei87 (11 Marzo 2014)

Mi sento umiliato per la sconfitta, ma da un lato sto godendo per questo elemento. Attendo con ansia la prossima presa in giro ai tifosi davanti ai microfoni...Chissà cosa si inventerà la prossima volta...


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Marzo 2014)

via via via


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Marzo 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Conosco gente che lo ritiene il miglior dirigente dell'intero panorama europeo, fai te.



.


----------



## matteo (11 Marzo 2014)

Galliani non è adatto in un contesto come quello del Milan attuale in cui si spendono pochi soldi....Ci vorrebbe qualcuno che abbia esperienza in queste situazioni e che abbia più creatività di Galliani


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (12 Marzo 2014)

grande dirigente, ma non più al passo con i tempi. da rottamare.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Marzo 2014)

Un uomo con un briciolo di dignità alle 23 si sarebbe dovuto dimettere.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Marzo 2014)

Cristiano Ruiu ha detto che si è già dimesso a Dicembre... non capisco dove stia la verità-.


----------



## O Animal (12 Marzo 2014)

Adrianone...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Marzo 2014)

Il primo responsabile della situazione attuale, insieme a Berlusconi.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Marzo 2014)

l'unico artefice di questa situazione é Galliani! é il cancro di questo milan. Lo odio, vorrei tanto incrociarlo per dirgli quello che pense di lui e anche per prenderlo a pugni... Finché rimane al Milan, le cose non cambieranno mai, anche se Berlusconi tira fuori i soldi, perché lui non sa gestirli! ha ragione a 100% Barbara a puntare il dito su di lui, é l'unica ad averlo capito! e spero che suo padre lo faccia presto...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2014)

Ancelotti è un grande allenatore, dopo di noi ha vinto lo scudetto col Chelsea, col PSG e sta facendo un grandissimo lavoro a Madrid. Ciò detto era impensabile continuare con lui, il cambio era fisiologico. 
Ecco, stesso identico discorso col pelato.


----------



## 2515 (12 Marzo 2014)

Impiccheranno Galliani con una cravatta gialla, è un privilegio dei maiali.


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2014)

3 anni e nove mesi al 2018, io già faccio partire il countdown


----------



## 666psycho (12 Marzo 2014)

ben presto si scoprirà tutto il marciume ch'é quello uomo, ne sono certo! lui é peggio di Moggi, credetemi.. non é solo il cancro del milan, ma di tutto il calcio italiano e internazionale...


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Impiccheranno Galliani con una cravatta gialla, è un privilegio dei maiali.



Comprò dei mentecatti in giro per l'Europa, spacciandoli per campioni.


----------



## 2515 (12 Marzo 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ben presto si scoprirà tutto il marciume ch'é quello uomo, ne sono certo! lui é peggio di Moggi, credetemi.. non é solo il cancro del milan, ma di tutto il calcio italiano e internazionale...



Pensa che prima dello scoppio di Calciopoli Berlusconi l'aveva praticamente silurato per prendere Moggi.


----------



## O Animal (15 Marzo 2014)




----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Marzo 2014)

galliani è il ricco caduto in disgrazia che spera di trovare nel mercatino delle pulci capi firmati a due soldi , poi poco importa se compra un piumino moncler ad agosto o una camicia di seta di versace in pieno inverno a lui della funzionalità non è mai importato niente basta che sta "la firma"


----------



## Dexter (15 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


>


Il servilismo giornalistico a quanto pare sta finendo. Qualche mese fa una prima pagina cosi era impensabile. Sono contentissimo!


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


>



Sono commosso


----------



## peppe75 (15 Marzo 2014)

Ha commesso tanti errori ultimamente...tutti vorrebbero la sua testa...ma io rimprovero a lui il fatto che non ha una rete di osservatori validi e di puntare sempre sui procuratori amici...come Raiola che io vorrei allontanare da milanello, semmai punterei su altre fonti altri procuratori..io cmq la vedo difficile a cambiarlo..bisogna affiancargli uno tipo paratici..come per Marotta...e poi ritornerebbe il migliore...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Marzo 2014)

A quanto è quotato che domani non parlerà con nessuno?


----------



## 666psycho (15 Marzo 2014)

fosse per me, domenica bisognerebbe lapidarlo...peccato che non si possono portare sassi allo stadio (anche se volendo puoi)...


----------



## hiei87 (15 Marzo 2014)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Ha commesso tanti errori ultimamente...tutti vorrebbero la sua testa...ma io rimprovero a lui il fatto che non ha una rete di osservatori validi e di puntare sempre sui procuratori amici...come Raiola che io vorrei allontanare da milanello, semmai punterei su altre fonti altri procuratori..io cmq la vedo difficile a cambiarlo..bisogna affiancargli uno tipo paratici..come per Marotta...e poi ritornerebbe il migliore...



E' lui che non l'ha voluta. Quando Braida tornava dal Sud America, gli portava nomi come Higuain, Pastore, Lavezzi, Lucas, Lamela ed Hernanes, tutta gente che avresti potuto prendere per due lire. Lui invece si interessava soltanto dei suoi affari con i procuratori e prendeva Mattioni, Viudez, Cardacio, Lucas Roggia e Grimi. 
Mi pare che uno dei nostri osservatori sia Ibou Ba, il che è tutto dire...


----------



## aleslash (15 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


>



Ci piace ci piace


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Marzo 2014)

....si è toccato il fondo,deve capire che è ora di farsi da parte.


----------



## Ian.moone (15 Marzo 2014)

Galliani io proprio non lo sopporto più:
-quando vinciamo compare dappertutto a crogiolarsi e quando perdiamo sparisce senza farsi vedere..non ha le palle

-la mena ogni volta con la menata del club più titolato al mondo come se andasse bene così 

- ormai compra solo scarti dell'Inter che fanno cag.are (Da Vieri abbiamo avuto muntari silvestre mancini ecc)

Vattene


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Marzo 2014)

Se ne deve andare. TUTTI vogliono che se ne vada, quindi io mi chiedo: ha una coscienza questo soggetto? Autocritica non sa cosa sia, pensa di essere dio in terra.


----------



## Ale (15 Marzo 2014)

con tutti i soldi che deve avere, figuratevi se pensa a quegli individui telecomandati ed alle loro rime. chissa perche poi non c'e' alcun riferimento a chi dovrebbe tirar fuori soldi. sta contestazione mi puzza, l'ho detto dal principio...è un altro linciaggio pubblico organizzato da BB


----------



## aleslash (16 Marzo 2014)

"Guardavo proprio ieri le statistiche e in *questo secolo* siamo l'unica squadra italiana che ha fatto per 15 anni le coppe europee"
Dichiarazione di poco fa del nostro mitico antennista...


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> "Guardavo proprio ieri le statistiche



Chissà perché le statistiche dell'albo d'oro non le guarda mai


----------



## Aragorn (16 Marzo 2014)

Ad oggi è il male numero uno, anche più del pregiudicato.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Marzo 2014)

Le amichevoli estive che portano tanti spiccioli sono salve. Sarai contento immagino.


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2014)

È scappato al Forum a vedere l'Olimpia, così da evitare la contestazione


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> È scappato al Forum a vedere l'Olimpia, così da evitare la contestazione



Si desse al Basket a tempo pieno, allora...


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si desse al Basket a tempo pieno, allora...



Nono, è capace di far danni pure lì.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si desse al Basket a tempo pieno, allora...




Per carità l'Olimpia sta andando bene così, se ci mette il naso non oso immaginare i danni che farebbe


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si desse al Basket a tempo pieno, allora...



Però l'Olimpia non è la squadra italiana di basket che ha vinto più trofei internazionali


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2014)

Che Galliani negli ultimi anni stia facendo disastri, è fuori da ogni dubbio.

Pero' lo trattano peggio del peggior Pato.


----------



## Musagete (17 Marzo 2014)

Sarò l'unico a pensarla così ma per me Galliani non è mai stato il problema. Con i soldi a disposizione è il valore aggiunto, nelle condizioni attuali è uno dei tanti DS


----------



## O Animal (17 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che Galliani negli ultimi anni stia facendo disastri, è fuori da ogni dubbio.
> 
> Pero' lo trattano peggio del peggior Pato.





Musagete ha scritto:


> Sarò l'unico a pensarla così ma per me Galliani non è mai stato il problema. Con i soldi a disposizione è il valore aggiunto, nelle condizioni attuali è uno dei tanti DS



Non perdete tempo a difendere quest'essere e rileggetevi cosa ha fatto negli ultimi anni:

I soldi spesi da Galliani in cartellini negli ultimi 12 anni

Galliani - Preziosi, un'amicizia speciale?

Andrebbe lapidato da Giannino... metaforicamente parlando...


----------



## Musagete (17 Marzo 2014)

Trovami un qualsiasi dirigente che in anni non abbia comprato pacchi. 
Degli intrallazzi so bene, ma i rapporti "speciali" con molti personaggi sono stati anche la sua forza.


----------



## ildemone85 (17 Marzo 2014)

si, la forza di prendere kevinone cosciacalda constant a 8 mln, quell'inetto di boateng, mitra matri a 12 mln, dal 2003 ad oggi avrà indovinato forse 2 o 3 acquisti, il resto tutti sbagliati.


----------



## O Animal (17 Marzo 2014)

Musagete ha scritto:


> Trovami un qualsiasi dirigente che in anni non abbia comprato pacchi.
> Degli intrallazzi so bene, ma i rapporti "speciali" con molti personaggi sono stati anche la sua forza.



Uno che compra 2 pacchi ogni 3 giocatori scialacquando quasi 300 milioni di Euro in 12 anni è veramente difficile da trovare...

E la "forza" dei rapporti "speciali" se ci fai bene caso sono la nostra rovina....


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Uno che compra 2 pacchi ogni 3 giocatori scialacquando quasi 300 milioni di Euro in 12 anni è veramente difficile da trovare...
> 
> E la "forza" dei rapporti "speciali" se ci fai bene caso sono la nostra rovina....



Tutti sbagliano i giocatori, il nostro problema sai qual'è? che quelli azzeccati li abbiamo dovuti vendere!

Rispondi a questa domanda (potete rispondere anche voi altri=.. se avessimo ancora Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic.. ti staresti lamentando di Galliani?

PS: Non son un difensore di Galliani..vai a legggere cosa scrivo di solito..sto cercando di analizzare..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Marzo 2014)

Musagete ha scritto:


> Trovami un qualsiasi dirigente che in anni non abbia comprato pacchi.
> Degli intrallazzi so bene, ma i rapporti "speciali" con molti personaggi sono stati anche la sua forza.



nessuno è infallibile ma un ottimo dirigente è quello che su 10 acquisti ne indovina 6 , il galliani dell'ultimo lustro su 10 acquisti ne sbaglia 11


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutti sbagliano i giocatori, il nostro problema sai qual'è? che quelli azzeccati li abbiamo dovuti vendere!
> 
> Rispondi a questa domanda (potete rispondere anche voi altri=.. se avessimo ancora Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic.. ti staresti lamentando di Galliani?
> 
> PS: Non son un difensore di Galliani..vai a legggere cosa scrivo di solito..sto cercando di analizzare..


guarda che lo stipendio monstre di ibra con l'aggiunta dell'operazione scellerata binho amicu meu ci sono costate il cartellino di thiago ; un dirigente poco lungimirante è un danno per qualsiasi azienda , se sai che un giocatore non puoi permettertelo non lo compri e non rischi di mettere in difficolta la tua azienda altrimenti siamo tutti bravi a prendere messi e c.ronaldo per un anno e dopo lasciare voragini nel bilancio


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Marzo 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> guarda che lo stipendio monstre di ibra con l'aggiunta dell'operazione scellerata binho amicu meu ci sono costate il cartellino di thiago ; un dirigente poco lungimirante è un danno per qualsiasi azienda , se sai che un giocatore non puoi permettertelo non lo compri e non rischi di mettere in difficolta la tua azienda altrimenti siamo tutti bravi a prendere messi e c.ronaldo per un anno e dopo lasciare voragini nel bilancio



Oh, quotone!!
Menomale che non sono l'unico a pensarlo.
L'operazione di Ibra per quanto mi riguarda è stata scellerata.
Non discuto Ibra, sia chiaro, ma non ce lo potevamo permettere.
A questo punto se non l'avessimo mai preso forse avremmo ancora in rosa Thiago Silva.
Ricordo che Ibra ci è costato in 2 anni 48 milioni, per un misero scudetto tra l'altro.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Marzo 2014)

come si fa a difendere Galliani?? é sempre stato sopravalutato, anche da me per carità, ma adesso mi rendo conto del cancro che é ...non lo volete capire.. Con i soldi sono tutti bravi! pure io ti porto ibra o thiago... fosse stato bravo a quest ora non eravamo a prendere parametri zero... poi basta sentirlo parlare per capire che uomo é... dai... lo ripeto ancora, secondo me, lui é il male del milan! é lui la mela marcia che contamina tutta la società.. fa più danni del peste... credetemi..


----------



## O Animal (17 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutti sbagliano i giocatori, il nostro problema sai qual'è? che quelli azzeccati li abbiamo dovuti vendere!
> 
> Rispondi a questa domanda (potete rispondere anche voi altri=.. se avessimo ancora Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic.. ti staresti lamentando di Galliani?
> 
> PS: Non son un difensore di Galliani..vai a legggere cosa scrivo di solito..sto cercando di analizzare..



Ibrahimovic è stato solo fumo negli occhi... abbiamo preso un giocatore con uno stipendio mostruoso che non eravamo assolutamente in grado di pagare se non mandando in passivo il bilancio societario...

Thiago Silva amava il Milan esattamente come Kakà ma la nostra società non si poteva permettere di tenerli per due motivi:

- stipendi troppo alti --> ma il resto della rosa è sovra pagato a livelli disumani, se hai voglia leggiti pure quando guadagnano tutti i brocchi del Milan di oggi (Rosa Milan 2013/14) 
- troppe spese inutili --> senza addentrarci nei costi di gestione se hai voglia rileggiti la lista dei quasi 300 milioni buttati al vento da Galliani negli ultimi anni (I soldi spesi da Galliani in cartellini negli ultimi 12 anni)

Le principali voci di perdita della nostra società sono date dall'operato di Galliani, ma la colpa più grave secondo me è l'incapacità di costruire un brand monstre in grado di supportare le finanze del club. 

Possibile che Manchester United e Real Madrid negli ultimi 20 anni abbiano vinto meno di noi e abbiano fatturato sempre il doppio/triplo di noi?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Oh, quotone!!
> Menomale che non sono l'unico a pensarlo.
> L'operazione di Ibra per quanto mi riguarda è stata scellerata.
> Non discuto Ibra, sia chiaro, ma non ce lo potevamo permettere.
> ...



io all'epoca degli acquisti di ibra e binho dissi che non ero d'accordo , nel caso di ibra per lo stipendio fuori paramentro soprattutto se rapportato alla poca incisività dello svedese nelle coppe , ovviamente dal punto di vista tecnica su ibra non avevo critiche da fare , mentre per binho avevo dubbi sia di natura economica che di natura tecnica e purtroppo il tempo mi ha dato ragione in entrambi i casi


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Marzo 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> io all'epoca degli acquisti di ibra e binho dissi che non ero d'accordo , nel caso di ibra per lo stipendio fuori paramentro soprattutto se rapportato alla poca incisività dello svedese nelle coppe , ovviamente dal punto di vista tecnica su ibra non avevo critiche da fare , mentre per binho avevo dubbi sia di natura economica che di natura tecnica e purtroppo il tempo mi ha dato ragione in entrambi i casi



Robinho non è mai piaciuto nemmeno a me, non l'avrei mai preso. Altri soldi completamente buttati.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Marzo 2014)

"Il DS è una figura superata".
Qui l'unico ad essere superato, l'unico a volere il male del Milan (assieme al presidente), l'unico che pensa solamente ai propri interessi, l'unico che vuole gestire tutto lui perché non vuole gente tra i piedi sei tu.
Se nel prossimo CDA non viene fatto fuori rimarrà a vita in società.


----------



## Musagete (18 Marzo 2014)

vabè ormai ha terra bruciata intorno, a questo punto è ovvio che si dimetterà/verrà cambiato.


----------



## 2515 (18 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> "Il DS è una figura superata".
> Qui l'unico ad essere superato, l'unico a volere il male del Milan (assieme al presidente), l'unico che pensa solamente ai propri interessi, l'unico che vuole gestire tutto lui perché non vuole gente tra i piedi sei tu.
> Se nel prossimo CDA non viene fatto fuori rimarrà a vita in società.



Ma un 70enne che si permette di parlare di figure superate poi...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Marzo 2014)

La conoscenza calcistica di questo soggetto è infima e vi spiego anche il motivo. 

Quando abbiamo preso Ibrahimovic Galliani pensava che bastasse un qualunque centravanti forte in Italia per vincere il campionato. Quindi pensava che vendendo Ibra (e magari pure Thiago Silva) e prendendo Balotelli le cose non cambiassero di una virgola. 

Dico così perché lui è davvero convinto che la squadra sia competitiva. Ha una visione del calcio tutta sua.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Marzo 2014)

L'anno prossimo sarà sempre al suo posto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Marzo 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La conoscenza calcistica di questo soggetto è infima e vi spiego anche il motivo.
> 
> Quando abbiamo preso Ibrahimovic Galliani pensava che bastasse un qualunque centravanti forte in Italia per vincere il campionato. Quindi pensava che vendendo Ibra (e magari pure Thiago Silva) e prendendo Balotelli le cose non cambiassero di una virgola.
> 
> Dico così perché lui è davvero convinto che la squadra sia competitiva. Ha una visione del calcio tutta sua.



hai dimenticato la perla delle perle , dopo l'acquisto di de jong disse : "con de jong allegri non ha piu scuse deve lottare per lo scudetto" ahahahah ma ci rendiamo conto ? dopo l'acquisto di un discreto mediano pensava veramente di essere competitivo ? due sono l'opzioni o è rimbecillito o non ha mai capito niente di calcio


----------



## Frikez (18 Marzo 2014)

Ha ragione Sbronzetti


----------



## John Dunbar (18 Marzo 2014)

Io non capisco perchè i tifosi del milan ce l'abbiano tanto con Galliani.

Credo che nessuna squadra nella storia del calcio abbia vinto tanto quanto ha fatto il milan negli ultimi 25 anni, aprendo e chiudendo diversi cicli, aspetto sempre estremamente complicato.
Beh, non sono espertissimo di milan ma il perno principale dietro a tutti questi trionfi secondo me è stato proprio Galliani.
Ok i soldi di Berlusconi, ok i tanti grandi campioni, ma il collante, l'architetto (ops..geometra), il burattinaio in grado di costruire tutte queste squadre vincenti e portare avanti una filosofia gestionale che ha reso il milan uno dei primi 4-5 club più prestigiosi al mondo, direi è stato lui.
Non capisco perchè sia sempre stato un po' malvisto dai tifosi, me lo sono sempre chiesto...

Pensate ai vostri "cugini". Con tutti i soldi spesi e tutti i grandi campioni passati anche da loro, non sono riusciti a vincere altrettanto, secondo me proprio perchè gli è sempre mancata una figura chiave come Galliani.

Adesso ormai il declino del milan è quello del calcio italiano in generale, i soldi sono finiti, e finiti i soldi aumentano gli errori di mercato, oltretutto dopo tanti anni credo che a livello societario nel milan si siano per la prima volta aperte delle crepe insanabili con questo dualismo con Barbara Berlusconi che, se non altro, fa passare un messaggio di poca chiarezza e poca graniticità.
Ma a me pare che non ci sia abbastanza rispetto per Galliani.
Ve lo invidiano in tanti


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> I
> Pensate ai vostri "cugini". Con tutti i soldi spesi e tutti i grandi campioni passati anche da loro, non sono riusciti a vincere altrettanto, secondo me proprio perchè gli è sempre mancata una figura chiave come Galliani.



Io a miei cugini ci penso sempre, e infatti in questi anni hanno vinto tantissimo, devo farti l'elenco dei loro trofei dal 2008 in poi? Perché Galliani da quella data lo si critica, non è che perché per venti anni fai bene poi per otto fai quasi esclusivamente disastri allora meriti di guidare il Milan a vita eh.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Marzo 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perchè i tifosi del milan ce l'abbiano tanto con Galliani.
> 
> Credo che nessuna squadra nella storia del calcio abbia vinto tanto quanto ha fatto il milan negli ultimi 25 anni, aprendo e chiudendo diversi cicli, aspetto sempre estremamente complicato.
> Beh, non sono espertissimo di milan ma il perno principale dietro a tutti questi trionfi secondo me è stato proprio Galliani.
> ...



Anche io fino ad un anno e mezzo fa sostenevo l'operato. Ma ormai gli errori sono stati troppo gravi e reiterati per difenderlo

E' uno dei cancri di questa gestione.

Matri a 12M, Traoré preferito a Pogba, sono cose troppo gravi


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perchè i tifosi del milan ce l'abbiano tanto con Galliani.
> 
> Credo che nessuna squadra nella storia del calcio abbia vinto tanto quanto ha fatto il milan negli ultimi 25 anni, aprendo e chiudendo diversi cicli, aspetto sempre estremamente complicato.
> Beh, non sono espertissimo di milan ma il perno principale dietro a tutti questi trionfi secondo me è stato proprio Galliani.
> ...



Galliani ha fatto la storia, HA FATTO, è anziano, fa tutto lui senza un contradditorio che gli possa dire "Adriano, stai sbagliando acquisto".
Io l' ho difeso fino a pochi mesi fa.

Ma ora basta.. troppe cose strane...non voglio parlare di mazzette..voglio credere nella sua buona fede, ma acquisti non-sense, soliti procuratori.
Difesa estenuante della società, che per l' amor del cielo, è il suo lavoro.

Ma basta...

Che non condivido son tutti gli insulti di adesso, quelli no, andrebbe accompagnato gentilmente e RISPETTOSAMENTE all' uscita.


----------



## John Dunbar (18 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Galliani ha fatto la storia, HA FATTO, è anziano, fa tutto lui senza un contradditorio che gli possa dire "Adriano, stai sbagliando acquisto".
> Io l' ho difeso fino a pochi mesi fa.
> 
> Ma ora basta.. troppe cose strane...non voglio parlare di mazzette..voglio credere nella sua buona fede, ma acquisti non-sense, soliti procuratori.
> ...



esatto, questo è il punto. Come quelli delle squadre e dei singoli giocatori, finiscono anche i cicli dei dirigenti, la sua storia col Milan è probabilmente giunta al capolinea. Anche perchè qualsiasi management dopo un po' è bene rinnovarlo, fosse anche solo per rinnovare idee e mentalità.
Non conosco poi bene quali siano i problemi e le cose strane di cui parli, ma in ogni caso sarebbe un peccato se il rapporto si chiudesse tra rancori e polemiche dopo 25 anni di trionfi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Marzo 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> esatto, questo è il punto. Come quelli delle squadre e dei singoli giocatori, finiscono anche i cicli dei dirigenti, la sua storia col Milan è probabilmente giunta al capolinea. Anche perchè qualsiasi management dopo un po' è bene rinnovarlo, fosse anche solo per rinnovare idee e mentalità.
> Non conosco poi bene quali siano i problemi e le cose strane di cui parli, ma in ogni caso sarebbe un peccato se il rapporto si chiudesse tra rancori e polemiche dopo 25 anni di trionfi



il rapporto è destinato a chiudersi con rancore per colpa di galliani perche se l'antennista facesse un passo indietro accettando un DS , per fare un esempio , lui potrebbe rimanere tranquillamente


----------



## John Dunbar (18 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io a miei cugini ci penso sempre, e infatti in questi anni hanno vinto tantissimo, devo farti l'elenco dei loro trofei dal 2008 in poi? Perché Galliani da quella data lo si critica, non è che perché per venti anni fai bene poi per otto fai quasi esclusivamente disastri allora meriti di guidare il Milan a vita eh.



è anche vero che dopo le vittorie dell'inter avete vinto un altro scudetto, solo 3 anni fa.
L'inter secondo me è un caso un po' a sè.
In ogni caso hanno vinto tanto ma in un solo ciclo, tutto concentrato in 4-5 anni.
Il difficile è sempre ripetersi, il riaprire un ciclo vincente quando se n'è chiuso un altro, il conservare quel che c'è da salvare e rinnovare dove c'è da rinnovare.
In questo Moratti è sempre stato un disastro, una marionetta in balia di umori e istinti dell'ultimo minuto, e il problema, al di là dei mille discorsi che si posono pure fare su calciopoli, credo fosse proprio il fatto di non avere il Galliani della situazione a farlo ragionare e a canalizzarne gli sforzi economici.
Le fortune del Milan credo siano invece state dovute proprio a questa sinergia tra proprietà e società, nelle figure di Berlusconi e Galliani, dove la mente mi sembra evidente sia sempre stata Galliani.
Non a caso l'inter, chiuso il ciclo nel 2010, è sparita distruggendo tutto quel che di buono aveva, e ora deve ripartire da capo, da zero.
Voi siete passati attraverso tanti cicli, riuscendo a riaprirli sempre...non è facile, ci vogliono capacità per farlo cosi tante volte.
Ora semplicemente credo che il grosso problema siano i rubinetti chiusi. Il resto è in qualche modo tutto conseguenza...

D'accordo con voi cmq che il ciclo di Galliani è finito ed è giusto si chiuda, come dicevo sopra


----------



## mandraghe (18 Marzo 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche io fino ad un anno e mezzo fa sostenevo l'operato. Ma ormai gli errori sono stati troppo gravi e reiterati per difenderlo
> 
> E' uno dei cancri di questa gestione.
> 
> Matri a 12M, Traoré preferito a Pogba, sono cose troppo gravi



Giusto, la gestione dal 2012 in poi è stata oscena, e non hai citato Taiwo e Tevez (che non tradisce)...inoltre ad oggi il Milan è l'unica squadra, penso d'Europa, dove non c'è un uomo di calcio nell'oragnigramma societario, assurdo...


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche io fino ad un anno e mezzo fa sostenevo l'operato. Ma ormai gli errori sono stati troppo gravi e reiterati per difenderlo
> 
> E' uno dei cancri di questa gestione.
> 
> Matri a 12M, Traoré preferito a Pogba, sono cose troppo gravi



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Marzo 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> hai dimenticato la perla delle perle , dopo l'acquisto di de jong disse : "con de jong allegri non ha piu scuse deve lottare per lo scudetto" ahahahah ma ci rendiamo conto ? dopo l'acquisto di un discreto mediano pensava veramente di essere competitivo ? due sono l'opzioni o è rimbecillito o non ha mai capito niente di calcio


Secondo me Galliani potrebbe pure fare sabotaggio. Pensateci: ormai l'ambiente o ha scaricato, la dirigenza lo ha scaricato, i tifosi lo hanno scaricato... quindi perché non spartirsi lauti guadagni con procuratori nelle varie percentuali mafiose delle operazioni a zero euro? I conti qui non tornano, è un incapace sicuramente, però qui siamo a livelli di handicap grave se facesse tutto ciò senza un secondo fine.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Marzo 2014)

La sua cacciata è necessaria, necessaria tanto quanto gli investimenti del Brescidente. Andato via Galliani il Milan non tornerà magicamente sul tetto del mondo, mettiamocelo in testa.


----------



## 666psycho (18 Marzo 2014)

fosse andato via qualche anno fa, sarebbe andato via da eroe e da grande...adesso tutti lo ricorderanno per gli ultimi anni negativi..e bravo furbo!


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Marzo 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Galliani potrebbe pure fare sabotaggio. Pensateci: ormai l'ambiente o ha scaricato, la dirigenza lo ha scaricato, i tifosi lo hanno scaricato... quindi perché non spartirsi lauti guadagni con procuratori nelle varie percentuali mafiose delle operazioni a zero euro? I conti qui non tornano, è un incapace sicuramente, però qui siamo a livelli di handicap grave se facesse tutto ciò senza un secondo fine.



Ammetto di averlo pensato anch'io.
Comunque concordo con Splendidi, anche una volta cacciato rimane sempre il problema del non-presidente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2014)

si parla di galliani al real..


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Marzo 2014)

sarebbe ora di dimettersi o quantomeno riconoscere i propri errori ed accettare un sacrosanto ridimensionamento di poteri nella gestione sportiva e tecnica del club.Negli ultimi anni ha fatto terra bruciata attorno a sè,accantonando prima leonardo e poi braida.Con la questione realtiva alla sua lauta buonuscita(motivo principale per cui non ha rassegnato le dimissioni) sta tenendo in ostaggio tutto il milan


----------



## Serginho (18 Marzo 2014)

Ma con tutti i soldi che ha, uno sbiancamento ai denti no?


----------



## 666psycho (19 Marzo 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma con tutti i soldi che ha, uno sbiancamento ai denti no?



ahah investe tutti i suoi soldi per il parrucchiere..


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Marzo 2014)

Dai, Galliani, regalaci un sogno.
Devi fare in modo di cacciare subito Seedorf e mettere sulla panchina Malesani da qui fino a fine stagione.
Se trash deve essere che trash sia!!


----------



## Adelante (19 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Dai, Galliani, regalaci un sogno.
> Devi fare in modo di cacciare subito Seedorf e mettere sulla panchina Malesani da qui fino a fine stagione.
> Se trash deve essere che trash sia!!



piu che trash è HORROR


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Marzo 2014)

Adelante ha scritto:


> piu che trash è HORROR



Più horror di così?
Nah, è impossibile.
Malesani in questa condizione ci regalerebbe conferenze stampa indimenticabili.
Se vogliamo infrangere tutti i record dobbiamo farlo con stile.


----------



## Ian.moone (19 Marzo 2014)

Col contratto rinnovato a novembre dopo
La scenata che hanno combinato in società,non se ne andrà mai


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Marzo 2014)

comunque è assurdo che un azienda,il milan,non riesca a pagare la liquidazione di un suo dipendente...
devono toglierli man mano tutti i poteri che ha,lo limiti al massimo e poi voglio vedere se non fa i bagagli,ne va anche della sua immagine di dirigente,essere ai margini quando prima controllavi tutto è un ridimensionamento notevole.Speriamo nel cda di aprile.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Marzo 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Speriamo nel cda di aprile.



Non credo che nel CDA ci sia una maggioranza tale da sfiduciarlo, comunque possiamo aspettare che Galliani ci faccia andare in B, così lo si può licenziare per giusta causa


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Marzo 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non credo che nel CDA ci sia una maggioranza tale da sfiduciarlo, comunque possiamo aspettare che Galliani ci faccia andare in B, così lo si può *licenziare* per giusta causa



...linciare per giusta causa


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2014)

Quest'essere lo avrei cacciato dopo l'estate del 2006.. con i suoi tramaci rischiavamo la distruzione..

Ed invece è ancora qui


----------



## mandraghe (19 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quest'essere lo avrei cacciato dopo l'estate del 2006.. con i suoi tramaci rischiavamo la distruzione..
> 
> Ed invece è ancora qui



Infatti Berlusconi quell'estate contattò Moggi...


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti Berlusconi quell'estate contattò Moggi...



Intendo dire che sto Galliani con i suoi tramaci (provare acomprare gli arbitri).. ci ha provato ma i gol regolari nostri venivano annulati 
Un buon a nulla
Berlusconi doveva mandarlo a calcio dopo i fatti di calciopoli..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Marzo 2014)

Con Inzaghi allenatore diviene ancora più potente.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Marzo 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> comunque è assurdo che un azienda,il milan,non riesca a pagare la liquidazione di un suo dipendente...
> devono toglierli man mano tutti i poteri che ha,lo limiti al massimo e poi voglio vedere se non fa i bagagli,ne va anche della sua immagine di dirigente,essere ai margini quando prima controllavi tutto è un ridimensionamento notevole.Speriamo nel cda di aprile.



Secondo me, il problema non è affatto per la liquidazione, mi fa ridere sta cosa. Un dirigente che se lascia mette in ginocchio l' ottava società mondiale per fatturato. Ridicolo



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa drammatica è che quella è l'unica possibilità concreta e reale del suo addio



Non diciamo *****ate, io son uno di quelli che dice che Galliani merita la pensione, e quindi di lasciare a uno piu' giovane.

Ma augurare la morte al dirigente che volenti o nolenti, tutto il mondo ci invidia, è da pazzi.


----------



## Dexter (20 Marzo 2014)

Che poi è la persona con l'ingaggio più alto dell'Ac Milan,scommettete? Tra mazze e mazzette quanto prenderà annui? 5-6 milioni ?


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Marzo 2014)

Speriamo che anche da altre parti pensino che sia bravo, così magari ce lo portano via.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Marzo 2014)

molto presto andrà via. Il caos mediatico dà solo una piccola misura di ciò che sta succedendo.
Dopo una stagione del genere e alcune cose specifiche che sono accadute, Galliani ne uscirà con le ossa rotte.

L'unico problema è B. che si fida e si è sempre fidato di Galliani e che faticherà a vedere un altro al suo posto, anche perché non conosce alternative essendo lui fuori dal mondo del calcio ormai da anni. 
Quindi, se trova un uomo di cui si fida e che conosce (può essere Barbara, può essere Maldini, può essere rui Costa, può essere un dirigente che bazzica nel calcio ormai da diversi anni ad alti livello... che so... un Baldini), allora Galliani ha le ore contate.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Marzo 2014)

Incredibile il potere che quest'uomo ha accumulato negli anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Marzo 2014)

*Allora, sono stati cancellati alcuni messaggi. [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] [MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION]

Lo abbiamo detto quanto volte? Basta con le parole censurate oppure provare a mettere qualche punto o asterisco per evitare la censura. Così come,non voglio più leggere auguri di morte o altro*


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> molto presto andrà via. Il caos mediatico dà solo una piccola misura di ciò che sta succedendo.
> Dopo una stagione del genere e alcune cose specifiche che sono accadute, Galliani ne uscirà con le ossa rotte.
> 
> L'unico problema è B. che si fida e si è sempre fidato di Galliani e che faticherà a vedere un altro al suo posto, anche perché non conosce alternative essendo lui fuori dal mondo del calcio ormai da anni.
> Quindi, se trova un uomo di cui si fida e che conosce (può essere Barbara, può essere Maldini, può essere rui Costa, può essere un dirigente che bazzica nel calcio ormai da diversi anni ad alti livello... che so... un Baldini), allora Galliani ha le ore contate.



Il problema e' che B. non puo' cacciare il pelatone per chiare questioni economiche. C'e' poco da fare.


----------



## Djici (20 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema e' che B. non puo' cacciare il pelatone per chiare questioni economiche. C'e' poco da fare.



secondo me non e esattamente cosi.
galliani quei soldi li deve prendere per forza... anzi, piu passa il tempo e piu prendera soldi...
secondo me il problema e che galliani sa tante cose... troppe cose sul B


----------



## smallball (20 Marzo 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Incredibile il potere che quest'uomo ha accumulato negli anni.



e' lui il vero padrone della squadra...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Marzo 2014)

Gestisce tutto lui: dal calciomercato al marketing, dai contatti con l'allenatore a decisioni di qualsiasi natura.
Il Milan è solo lui, può prendere le decisioni che vuole in totale autonomia.
Adesso è diventato anche TUTOR...


----------



## John Dunbar (21 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> molto presto andrà via. Il caos mediatico dà solo una piccola misura di ciò che sta succedendo.
> Dopo una stagione del genere e alcune cose specifiche che sono accadute, Galliani ne uscirà con le ossa rotte.
> 
> L'unico problema è B. che si fida e si è sempre fidato di Galliani e che faticherà a vedere un altro al suo posto, anche perché non conosce alternative essendo lui fuori dal mondo del calcio ormai da anni.
> Quindi, se trova un uomo di cui si fida e che conosce (può essere Barbara, può essere Maldini, può essere rui Costa, può essere un dirigente che bazzica nel calcio ormai da diversi anni ad alti livello... che so... un Baldini), allora Galliani ha le ore contate.



che il ciclo di Galliani al milan sia finito ok, ma passare da un plurinavigato con mani in pasta ovunque nel mondo del calcio come lui a totali novizi come Barbara o Maldini...mah, sarebbe pericoloso.
Così come non ci si improvvisa allenatori pur essendo stati gandi calciatori, allo stesso modo non ci si improvvisa dirigenti di quel livello e con quelle responsabilità.
Maldini secondo me sarebbe certamente utile al milan, in un ruolo magari vicino alla squadra, ma sostituire Galliani...non vedo con che competenze potrebbe farlo.
Barbara...magari si rivela un piccolo genio, non so, però chi assicura che sappia come è fatto un pallone e cosa serve per corrergli dietro? non c'è nulla che dimostri che abbia competenza.

Secondo me dopo Galliani serve un uomo navigato e d'esperienza.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2014)

TUTOR  Se non ci stesse portando sul punto più profondo della fossa delle Marianne mi starebbe quasi simpatico il Gallo


----------



## John Dunbar (21 Marzo 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> secondo me non e esattamente cosi.
> galliani quei soldi li deve prendere per forza... anzi, piu passa il tempo e piu prendera soldi...
> secondo me* il problema e che galliani sa tante cose... troppe cose sul B*



devo dire che è un qualcosa cui ho pensato anch'io.

Diciamo che molto probabilmente Berlusconi non può permettersi di divorziare da Galliani in malo modo, lasciandosi a mali rapporti...probabilmente non gli conviene


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> secondo me non e esattamente cosi.
> galliani quei soldi li deve prendere per forza... anzi, piu passa il tempo e piu prendera soldi...
> secondo me il problema e che galliani sa tante cose... troppe cose sul B



Sacrosanta verità... Galliani sa da quasi 35 anni dove "nasconde" i soldi Berlusconi... dall'era di Telemilano 58 ad oggi, passando dagli acquisti in nero dei calciatori (leggi Lentini) all'acquisto della Medusa Film... Galliani conosce diversi scheletri nell'armadio e il rischio maggiore per Berlusconi è che Galliani se ne vada via "infuriato" e cominci a parlare con giornali o peggio scrivendo una bella autobiografia...


----------



## Pivellino (21 Marzo 2014)

Galliani se ne andrà al momento giusto che avrà deciso lui, non fatevi troppe illusioni.
Berlusconi è evidentemente impotente e da tanti anni, dai tempi in cui convocò Moggi a Palazzo Chigi, che sta pensando di eliminarlo. 
Ciò che è chiaro è che non è cosa agevole, la parte non chiara è il perché.
O almeno diciamo che si può supporre un insieme di motivi.

Ho sempre pensato poi che fosse Galliani a voler vedere il club in vendita, magari assumendo un ruolo di leadership rispetto ad una proprietà straniere che avrebbe bisogno di un referente.
Ho anche pensato spesso che si volesse far liquidare in azioni prima della cessione del club in modo da incamerare il plusvalore di cessioni di una società con un capitale sociale ridicolo.
Vedremo.


----------



## Butcher (21 Marzo 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Galliani se ne andrà al momento giusto che avrà deciso lui, non fatevi troppe illusioni.
> Berlusconi è evidentemente impotente e da tanti anni, dai tempi in cui convocò Moggi a Palazzo Chigi, che sta pensando di eliminarlo.
> Ciò che è chiaro è che non è cosa agevole, la parte non chiara è il perché.
> O almeno diciamo che si può supporre un insieme di motivi.
> ...



E' uno scenario per noi terribilmente diabolico.
Non pensavo di poter odiare così tanto una persona per motivi calcistici.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2014)

Ragazzi questo rimane fino al 2018 dai, noi facciamoci illusioni. E non escludo un eventuale rinnovo per poter inaugurare lo stadio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Marzo 2014)

Non apro un nuovo topic perché sarebbe inutile... ma qui vi chiedo: perché secondo voi Berlusconi continua a tenersi Galliani anche se è evidente che non goda della fiducia dell'ambiente? Scaricato dai tifosi e delegittimato a più riprese dai Berlusconi (Barbara: soldi spesi male; Silvio: squadra costruita male), rimane ancora saldamente al timone. Davvero basta secondo voi il discorso sul TFR milionario che Galliani dovrebbe percepire o c'è altro? Magari dietro le dichiarazioni di facciata c'è molto altro che non sappiamo.


----------



## O Animal (23 Marzo 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non apro un nuovo topic perché sarebbe inutile... ma qui vi chiedo: perché secondo voi Berlusconi continua a tenersi Galliani anche se è evidente che non goda della fiducia dell'ambiente? Scaricato dai tifosi e delegittimato a più riprese dai Berlusconi (Barbara: soldi spesi male; Silvio: squadra costruita male), rimane ancora saldamente al timone. Davvero basta secondo voi il discorso sul TFR milionario che Galliani dovrebbe percepire o c'è altro? Magari dietro le dichiarazioni di facciata c'è molto altro che non sappiamo.



Trovi la mia risposta indiretta in cima a questa pagina...


----------



## The Ripper (23 Marzo 2014)

E così divenne anche tutor.
Come detto altrove, Seedorf ha portato solo confusione in una situazione già confusionaria.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (23 Marzo 2014)

penso che il mio avatar dica tutto.

Forse la persona che odio di più al mondo.


----------



## runner (26 Marzo 2014)

comunque ragazzi il gallo avrà sbagliato tante cose e avrà impostato male la situazione (ne abbiamo già parlato tante volte) però qui il vero assente è la proprietà che non ne becca una e non sgancia mai soldi.....

se avesse 100 mln da spendere avremmo già due scudi e una Champions in più probabilmente....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Marzo 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque ragazzi il gallo avrà sbagliato tante cose e avrà impostato male la situazione (ne abbiamo già parlato tante volte) però qui il vero assente è la proprietà che non ne becca una e non sgancia mai soldi.....
> 
> se avesse 100 mln da spendere avremmo già due scudi e una Champions in più probabilmente....



100 mil ? Hai detto niente . L'antennaro ha gia la società che fattura di più tra le mani eppure prendiamo sberle a destra e a sinistra da squadre che fatturano come minimo un terzo del milan


----------



## Pivellino (26 Marzo 2014)

Non voglio assolvere Berlusconi, ma penso che il Milan con i fatturati che ha e le (s)vendite effettuate avrebbe potuto permettersi una situazione sportiva diversa. Delle due cose l'una, o Galliani è un perfetto incompetente oppure Berlusconi intralcia continuamente le sue idee non permettendogli di concludere certi affari.
Ma che io sappia solo l'affare Pato è saltato per via di B.


----------



## addox (26 Marzo 2014)

La realtà è che il gallo è il vero propritario del Milan reale, Berlusconi invece lo è del Milan virtuale, quello che gioca bene come il Barcellona.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Marzo 2014)

Non sono d'accordo con chi sostiene che sia solo ed esclusivamente un problema di soldi e che svia il problema evidenziando che non c'è in giro nessuno in grado di fare miracoli. In questo momento non dobbiamo trovare gente che faccia i miracoli e che costruisca squadroni alla Bayern con pochi spiccioli, ma gente che non faccia troppi danni. Acquisti/errori come Niang, Taiwo, Nocerino, Gabriel, Emanuelson ci possono stare (mi rendo perfettamente conto che nessuno è perfetto), ciò che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra è elargire stipendi sproporzionati alle reali qualità dei giocatori, spendere l'intero budget per Matri, prendere Traorè (Traorè !!!!), ignorare volutamente il problema portiere, fare affari sempre coi soliti noti ecc Ma come si fa a continuare a difendere questo personaggio ? 
Sono d'accordo con chi sostiene che più che un suo totale allontanamento sarebbe meglio un suo ridimensionamento ma sappiamo bene che questa è semplice utopia, ergo per il bene del Milan prima se ne va meglio è.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Marzo 2014)

addox ha scritto:


> La realtà è che il gallo è il vero propritario del Milan reale, Berlusconi invece lo è del Milan virtuale, quello che gioca bene come il Barcellona.



ahahahah.. me la devo segnare!


----------



## runner (26 Marzo 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> 100 mil ? Hai detto niente . L'antennaro ha gia la società che fattura di più tra le mani eppure prendiamo sberle a destra e a sinistra da squadre che fatturano come minimo un terzo del milan



un conto è il fatturato e uno è il budget che hai a disposizione (la cifra l' ho solo sparata)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Marzo 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> un conto è il fatturato e uno è il budget che hai a disposizione (la cifra l' ho solo sparata)



la cifra da spendere sul mercato dovrebbe essere il risultato dell'operazione fatturato - costi , ora se il milan ha i costi di una grande squadra e la rosa è composta da giocatori di serie B la colpa di chi è ?


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Marzo 2014)

Raga, si può dire tutto quello che si vuole. Ma quando prendi sberle dal Sassuolo e dal Parma che messe assieme hanno la metà del tuo monte ingaggi le scuse sono finite da un pezzo.


----------



## runner (26 Marzo 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la cifra da spendere sul mercato dovrebbe essere il risultato dell'operazione fatturato - costi , ora se il milan ha i costi di una grande squadra e la rosa è composta da giocatori di serie B la colpa di chi è ?



se i costi sono tropo alti non c' è fatturato che tenga....

il Gallo ha sbagliato a dare stipendi alti a dei cessi, ma il vero problema è come ci siano arrivati questi qui a indossare la nostra Maglia


----------



## Aragorn (26 Marzo 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> il Gallo ha sbagliato a dare stipendi alti a dei cessi



Non è stato uno sbaglio da poco



runner ha scritto:


> , ma il vero problema è come ci siano arrivati questi qui a indossare la nostra Maglia



Quindi secondo te runner, Galliani non ha niente a che vedere con gli acquisti dei vari Traorè, Matri, Essien, Zaccardo, Constant e chi più ne ha più ne metta ?


----------



## runner (26 Marzo 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non è stato uno sbaglio da poco
> 
> 
> Quindi secondo te runner Galliani non ha niente a che fare con gli acquisti dei vari Traorè, Matri, Essien, Zaccardo, Constant e chi più ne ha più ne metta ?



no ribadisco è stato lui a farceli arrivare per fare favori alle uniche persone che conosce, solo che non essendo persone legate al Milan ci hanno rifilato solo dei pacchi 

secondo me quando si parla del Gallo si dovrebbe fare un discorso binario

1- in questi anni (non parlo del passato) ha fatto ottimi colpi a livello finanziario e altri non glieli hanno consentiti
2- per quanto riguarda i giocatori di contorno avrebbe dovuto mettere in piedi in questi anni una vera rete di osservatori e affidarsi a un paio di dirigenti (o direttori) per visionarli e decidere


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Marzo 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> se i costi sono tropo alti non c' è fatturato che tenga....
> 
> il Gallo ha sbagliato a dare stipendi alti a dei cessi, ma il vero problema è come ci siano arrivati questi qui a indossare la nostra Maglia



ma i costi alti da cosa dipendono ? da stipendi dati a persone non meritevoli tra i quali vanno annoverati i calciatori , i dirigenti incompetenti , lo staff medico che rende i nostri giocatori come degli zombie ecc


----------



## runner (26 Marzo 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma i costi alti da cosa dipendono ? da stipendi dati a persone non meritevoli tra i quali vanno annoverati i calciatori , i dirigenti incompetenti , lo staff medico che rende i nostri giocatori come degli zombie ecc



si appunto, come ho scritto anche prima rispondendo ad un altro utente il Gallo va giudicato in maniera doppia (da una parte alcune operazioni e dall' altra l' assenza nella gestione del contorno) però a mio avviso si fa presto a criticarlo quando per anni ha avuto tanti soldi da gestire in un' ambiente particolarissimo e adesso che gli hanno chiuso i rubinetti....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Marzo 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> si appunto, come ho scritto anche prima rispondendo ad un altro utente il Gallo va giudicato in maniera doppia (da una parte alcune operazioni e dall' altra l' assenza nella gestione del contorno) però a mio avviso si fa presto a criticarlo quando per anni ha avuto tanti soldi da gestire in un' ambiente particolarissimo e adesso che gli hanno chiuso i rubinetti....



a momenti sono 10 anni che il berlusca a chiuso i rubinetti tutti se ne sono accorti tranne l'antennaro che continua a voler comandare tutto lui rifiutando la presenza di un ds


----------



## runner (26 Marzo 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> a momenti sono 10 anni che il berlusca a chiuso i rubinetti tutti se ne sono accorti tranne l'antennaro che continua a voler comandare tutto lui rifiutando la presenza di un ds



dieci mi sembrano tanti a mio avviso fino a due anni fa eravamo pieni di senatori con anche Ibra e Thiago, se questo è chiudere i rubinetti allora buonanotte....

il mio discorso penso sia chiaro quindi non sto a ribadirlo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Marzo 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> dieci mi sembrano tanti a mio avviso fino a due anni fa eravamo pieni di senatori con anche Ibra e Thiago, se questo è chiudere i rubinetti allora buonanotte....
> 
> il mio discorso penso sia chiaro quindi non sto a ribadirlo



ibra e binho sono stati presi alle solite condizioni gallianesche ovvero giocatori in saldo , in rotta col proprio club ma con stipendi fuori budget , di giocatori acquistati pagando il cartellino a prezzo pieno non ne ho memoria negli ultimi anni ; all'epoca quando l'andazza dei rubinetti chiusi si iniziava a palesare io dissi che lo stipendio di ibra ci avrebbe rovinato e purtroppo cosi è stato


----------



## runner (26 Marzo 2014)

si ma se metti tutti gli anni 70 mln nel bilancio è come spendere per acquistarne di nuovi in cartellini.....

all' epoca infatti sarebbe servito non solo un top player ma un gruppo che andasse a sostituire i senatori (infatti è questo il nostro problema oggi)


----------



## Belfast Boy (26 Marzo 2014)

Dai Fester esci dalla tana e rilascia interviste...è la giornata adatta per prenderci per il beeep.
Mexes decisivo, Balo TOP Mondo e stracoperti nonostante le assenze. Stagione dettata da sfortuna, episodi ecc. ecc. La squadra sta con l'allenatore...4 punti in due trasferte ecc. ecc. ti aspetto Fester 
Ah già aggiungiamo sempre come il Milan sia sempre stato in champions nelle ultime stagioni (a rimediare batoste) e il solito fritto misto è condito.


----------



## Hammer (26 Marzo 2014)

Mi aspettavo di non vederlo più verso il sessantes..ah ops, dimenticavo che oggi si stava vincendo


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Marzo 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Dai Fester esci dalla tana e rilascia interviste...è la giornata adatta per prenderci per il beeep.
> Mexes decisivo, Balo TOP Mondo e stracoperti nonostante le assenze. Stagione dettata da sfortuna, episodi ecc. ecc. La squadra sta con l'allenatore...4 punti in due trasferte ecc. ecc. ti aspetto Fester
> Ah già aggiungiamo sempre come il Milan sia sempre stato in champions nelle ultime stagioni (a rimediare batoste) e il solito fritto misto è condito.


ahahahah grande


----------



## O Animal (29 Marzo 2014)

4 guardie del corpo  ecco una delle tante spese societarie inutili...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Marzo 2014)

Il male assoluto... il giorno che gli verrà un coccolone sarò in prima fila con caviale e champagne.


----------



## arcanum (29 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 4 guardie del corpo  ecco una delle tante spese societarie inutili...



per come viene maltrattato sono anche poche


----------



## Sherlocked (29 Marzo 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> per come viene maltrattato sono anche poche



Mica gliel'ha detto il dottore di comprare matri e dire che abbiamo un organico pari alla juve. Poi se i tifosi si incazzano, di chi è colpa ?


----------



## arcanum (29 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Mica gliel'ha detto il dottore di comprare matri e dire che abbiamo un organico pari alla juve. Poi se i tifosi si incazzano, di chi è colpa ?



Galliani ovviamente pompa al massimo il proprio club, lo fa anche l'AD di una società di carta igienica. Lo sport oramai è un business, il Milan è un'azienda e non una società di calcio....se segui nel 2014 il calcio e ti aspetti il buonismo, la genuinità e zero strategie di comunicazione il problema è tuo. Pensi che un altro AD direbbe mai "il presidente non sgancia na lira...facciamo schifo"?
A me (tifoso) le cavolate del Gallo scivolano addosso perchè tanto mica vuole prendere per i fondelli me o te, a lui frega poco o niente di me o di te da sto punto di vista, lui vuole vendere il brand Milan e ottenere cash dagli sponsor.
Matri è l'unica richiesta esplicita che ha fatto Allegri in tre anni e mezzo...avevamo anche bisogno di una punta seria, e ora tutti stan dando ragione a questa teoria dato che giornali e tifosi chiedono Pazzini con Balotelli insieme. Matri in Italia poi ha sempre fatto bene, chi se lo sarebbe mai aspettato un flop di tale caratura?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Marzo 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Galliani ovviamente pompa al massimo il proprio club, lo fa anche l'AD di una società di carta igienica. Lo sport oramai è un business, il Milan è un'azienda e non una società di calcio....se segui nel 2014 il calcio e ti aspetti il buonismo, la genuinità e zero strategie di comunicazione il problema è tuo. Pensi che un altro AD direbbe mai "il presidente non sgancia na lira...facciamo schifo"?
> A me (tifoso) le cavolate del Gallo scivolano addosso perchè tanto mica vuole prendere per i fondelli me o te, a lui frega poco o niente di me o di te da sto punto di vista, lui vuole vendere il brand Milan e ottenere cash dagli sponsor.
> Matri è l'unica richiesta esplicita che ha fatto Allegri in tre anni e mezzo...avevamo anche bisogno di una punta seria, e ora tutti stan dando ragione a questa teoria dato che giornali e tifosi chiedono Pazzini con Balotelli insieme. Matri in Italia poi ha sempre fatto bene, chi se lo sarebbe mai aspettato un flop di tale caratura?



tutti se lo aspettavano un flop del genere , tranne galliani e allegri


----------



## Sherlocked (29 Marzo 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Galliani ovviamente pompa al massimo il proprio club, lo fa anche l'AD di una società di carta igienica. Lo sport oramai è un business, il Milan è un'azienda e non una società di calcio....se segui nel 2014 il calcio e ti aspetti il buonismo, la genuinità e zero strategie di comunicazione il problema è tuo. Pensi che un altro AD direbbe mai "il presidente non sgancia na lira...facciamo schifo"?
> A me (tifoso) le cavolate del Gallo scivolano addosso perchè tanto mica vuole prendere per i fondelli me o te, a lui frega poco o niente di me o di te da sto punto di vista, lui vuole vendere il brand Milan e ottenere cash dagli sponsor.
> Matri è l'unica richiesta esplicita che ha fatto Allegri in tre anni e mezzo...avevamo anche bisogno di una punta seria, e ora tutti stan dando ragione a questa teoria dato che giornali e tifosi chiedono Pazzini con Balotelli insieme. Matri in Italia poi ha sempre fatto bene, chi se lo sarebbe mai aspettato un flop di tale caratura?




Ah perchè secondo te gli sponsor sono stupidi. Ad uno sponsor piace sentirsi dire "milan pluri campione stellare di tutte le epoche" anche se il milan, poi, fa schifo ed è contestato dai tifosi perdendo col sassuolo ? Io non credo proprio. E' galliani che è un pagliaccio. Perchè alla fine, sono i risultati quelli che ti portano sponsor. Se il milan retrocedesse vedi tu che fine farebbero gli sponsor, altro che organico pari alla juve.

Allegri in 3 anni e mezzo, oltre a perdere uno scudo con ibra e thiago silva, ha chiesto matri. E TUTTI e dico TUTTI sapevano che matri è un attaccante inutile, scarso. Che alla juve segnava ogni tanto solo perchè aveva uno squadrone dietro. Non ci voleva la palla di cristallo per saperlo. Eppure galliani, strafottente "il tifoso non fa mercato" lo ha acquistato a 12 dico DODICI milioni di euro. DODICI. Con stipendio di 2.7 D U E P U N T O S E T T E milioni di euro. Fino al 2017, per non farci mancare nulla. Se per te questa non è incompetenza da far incavolare giustamente i tifosi, allora sei di parte.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Marzo 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Galliani ovviamente pompa al massimo il proprio club, lo fa anche l'AD di una società di carta igienica. Lo sport oramai è un business, il Milan è un'azienda e non una società di calcio....se segui nel 2014 il calcio e ti aspetti il buonismo, la genuinità e zero strategie di comunicazione il problema è tuo. Pensi che un altro AD direbbe mai "il presidente non sgancia na lira...facciamo schifo"?
> A me (tifoso) le cavolate del Gallo scivolano addosso perchè tanto mica vuole prendere per i fondelli me o te, a lui frega poco o niente di me o di te da sto punto di vista, lui vuole vendere il brand Milan e ottenere cash dagli sponsor.
> Matri è l'unica richiesta esplicita che ha fatto Allegri in tre anni e mezzo...avevamo anche bisogno di una punta seria, e ora tutti stan dando ragione a questa teoria dato che giornali e tifosi chiedono Pazzini con Balotelli insieme. Matri in Italia poi ha sempre fatto bene, chi se lo sarebbe mai aspettato un flop di tale caratura?


Ti faccio una domanda: secondo te Allegri ha chiesto esplicitamente Matri o ha chiesto solamente un attaccante?
Secondo te Allegri avrebbe preferito Matri a Tevez?


----------



## Sherlocked (29 Marzo 2014)

Ma che poi mi fa ridere che pensi che, per me, Galliani dovrebbe dire che facciamo schifo. Ma ci sarà pur una via di mezzo tra facciamo schifo e "organico pari alla juve", una via di mezzo lecita che non prenda per il **** i tifosi ? O è tutto bianco e nero soltanto ? Ah ma vero lo sponsor sentendo galliani dire cosi era sicuramente contento. I fantomatici sponsor che non guardano ai risultati ma alle parole del pelatone.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (29 Marzo 2014)

Onestamente superato e da rottamare.


----------



## Hammer (29 Marzo 2014)

Non vedo l'ora di vedere chiuso questo topic


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Marzo 2014)

Ma esistono dirigenti di Serie A che viaggiano stabilmente con le guardie del corpo? A me sembra ridicola una cosa del genere. Poi mi auguro che siano a sue spese, altrimenti c'è da arrabbiarsi..


----------



## The Ripper (29 Marzo 2014)

Mio padre: "Solo per l'affare Matri andrebbe spedito al centro della Terra. E' una cosa che dico dalla questione Desailly, ma è ancora qui a far danni"


----------



## arcanum (30 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma che poi mi fa ridere che pensi che, per me, Galliani dovrebbe dire che facciamo schifo. Ma ci sarà pur una via di mezzo tra facciamo schifo e "organico pari alla juve", una via di mezzo lecita che non prenda per il **** i tifosi ? O è tutto bianco e nero soltanto ? Ah ma vero lo sponsor sentendo galliani dire cosi era sicuramente contento. I fantomatici sponsor che non guardano ai risultati ma alle parole del pelatone.



Intanto coi risultati (accesso in CL) e con le mille cavolate sparate dal pelato anche quest'anno abbiamo strappato accordi della madonna con gli sponsor, come mai?


----------



## arcanum (30 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda: secondo te Allegri ha chiesto esplicitamente Matri o ha chiesto solamente un attaccante?
> Secondo te Allegri avrebbe preferito Matri a Tevez?



Allegri avrebbe preferito una prima punta da affiancare a Balotelli, quindi Tevez cosa c'entra?
Ha chiesto Matri perchè lo conosceva già e perchè, come sostenevano quasi tutti anche in questo forum, dei giocatori "alla gilardino" Matri negli ultimi anni era il migliore. Quasi tutti dicevano che era molto meglio di Pazzini....invece ora Matri è diventato giocatore da Sassuolo mentre Pazzini è il top bomber da schierare sempre titolare.


----------



## 2515 (30 Marzo 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Allegri avrebbe preferito una prima punta da affiancare a Balotelli, quindi Tevez cosa c'entra?
> Ha chiesto Matri perchè lo conosceva già e perchè, come sostenevano quasi tutti anche in questo forum, dei giocatori "alla gilardino" Matri negli ultimi anni era il migliore. Quasi tutti dicevano che era molto meglio di Pazzini....invece ora Matri è diventato giocatore da Sassuolo mentre Pazzini è il top bomber da schierare sempre titolare.


scusa ma non credo proprio che molti pensassero qua dentro che pazzini fosse peggio di matri. Un centravanti che fa fatica a superare i 10 gol in campionato in quella juve era per forza un incapace.


----------



## arcanum (30 Marzo 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> scusa ma non credo proprio che molti pensassero qua dentro che pazzini fosse peggio di matri. Un centravanti che fa fatica a superare i 10 gol in campionato in quella juve era per forza un incapace.



Considerando gli ultimi 4 anni circa Matri ne esce vincente...ti ricordo che noi prendemmo Pazzini da una stagione in cui non arrivò neanche a 6 gol con l'Inter e in quell'anno sbagliò dei gol in the best Robinho tradition.


----------



## O Animal (30 Marzo 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Intanto coi risultati (accesso in CL) e con le mille cavolate sparate dal pelato anche quest'anno abbiamo strappato accordi della madonna con gli sponsor, come mai?



Questa è l'unica cosa che ha fatto bene negli ultimi anni. Gli accordi commerciali che ha fatto firmare prima di questa stagione sono l'unica salvezza della nostra società nello stato attuale... 

Il problema è che la parte commerciale della società è stata affidata alla neofita Barbarella mentre la parte sportiva, dove oggettivamente Galliani è stato una tragedia, è stata affidato proprio a quest'ultimo...

Oppa Silvio style...


----------



## 666psycho (30 Marzo 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Intanto coi risultati (accesso in CL) e con le mille cavolate sparate dal pelato anche quest'anno abbiamo strappato accordi della madonna con gli sponsor, come mai?



non sarà mica merito di Galliani.. forse di Barbara..


----------



## Sherlocked (30 Marzo 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Intanto coi risultati (accesso in CL) e con le mille cavolate sparate dal pelato anche quest'anno abbiamo strappato accordi della madonna con gli sponsor, come mai?



Finchè vai in CL gli accordi ci sono. Se perdi col sassuolo e arrivi sotto i 40 punti, vedi come iniziano a scomparire. Accordi della madonna poi...non lo incenserei tanto: è il marchio Milan a vendersi da solo, mica galliani che sa venderlo. Lui casomai sa spendere male i pochi danari che abbiamo come budget.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Finchè vai in CL gli accordi ci sono. Se perdi col sassuolo e arrivi sotto i 40 punti, vedi come iniziano a scomparire. Accordi della madonna poi...non lo incenserei tanto: è il marchio Milan a vendersi da solo, mica galliani che sa venderlo. Lui casomai sa spendere male i pochi danari che abbiamo come budget.



esatto!


----------



## Elshafenomeno (30 Marzo 2014)

dopom le ennesimke parole di presa per il..di ieri sera, sono arrivato ad odiare questo essere disumano a livelli inimmaginabili...gli auguro ormai tutto il male possibile, e non sarebbe ancora abbastanza.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Marzo 2014)

Oggi quanti punti abbiamo fatto, Adrianone mio caro?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2014)

In qualunque altra società al mondo sarebbe stato spedito a lavare i cessi per l'eternità. Da noi invece succede che un incapace del genere sia amministratore delegato.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Marzo 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In qualunque altra società al mondo sarebbe stato spedito a lavare i cessi per l'eternità. Da noi invece succede che un incapace del genere sia amministratore delegato.



non solo AD ma anche considerato il migliore al mondo...


----------



## arcanum (31 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Finchè vai in CL gli accordi ci sono. Se perdi col sassuolo e arrivi sotto i 40 punti, vedi come iniziano a scomparire. Accordi della madonna poi...non lo incenserei tanto: è il marchio Milan a vendersi da solo, mica galliani che sa venderlo. Lui casomai sa spendere male i pochi danari che abbiamo come budget.



In questa stagione abbiamo fatto un accordo per 10 anni con l'Adidas.


----------



## Sherlocked (31 Marzo 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> In questa stagione abbiamo fatto un accordo per 10 anni con l'Adidas.



Ti sei risposto da solo. Sia per il brand Milan che per le parole di Galliani. Secondo te ad Adidas interessa più che il Milan vada in champions e porti il marchio in giro per l'Europa, o che Galliani dica "abbiamo fatto un punto al giorno nell'ultima settimana?"

Poi: di solito i contratti di sponsor integrano bonus, o tagli, dovuti all'andamento della squadra. Oltre che a fattori esterni. 

Ah ma tanto noi abbiamo l'organico pari alla Juve, di cosa abbiamo paura


----------



## arcanum (31 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ti sei risposto da solo. Sia per il brand Milan che per le parole di Galliani. Secondo te ad Adidas interessa più che il Milan vada in champions e porti il marchio in giro per l'Europa, o che Galliani dica "abbiamo fatto un punto al giorno nell'ultima settimana?"
> 
> Poi: di solito i contratti di sponsor integrano bonus, o tagli, dovuti all'andamento della squadra. Oltre che a fattori esterni.
> 
> Ah ma tanto noi abbiamo l'organico pari alla Juve, di cosa abbiamo paura



tu hai detto "Finchè vai in CL gli accordi ci sono. Se perdi col sassuolo e arrivi sotto i 40 punti, vedi come iniziano a scomparire."....e ti ho scritto che invece abbiamo strappato un accordo decennale con l'Adidas, non un biennale con Legea, nonostante l'annata disastrosa e la prossima senza CL.
Galliani è un bravo chiacchierone, sa vendere bene, avrà detto chissà che cosa ai vari sponsor, parlando di progetti seri tipo lo stadio, che abbiamo millemila tifosi in giro per il globo, ecc....esistono centinaia di persone che vivono di marketing e comunicazione, fondamentalmente aria fritta, roba che gente come te (e come me) magari ritiene siano stupidaggini per *******, ebbene Galliani però è il king assoluto di questa "aria fritta".
Ovvio che a noi tifosi interessano i fatti concreti però nelle faccende di business le cose son ben diverse


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Marzo 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> tu hai detto "Finchè vai in CL gli accordi ci sono. Se perdi col sassuolo e arrivi sotto i 40 punti, vedi come iniziano a scomparire."....e ti ho scritto che invece abbiamo strappato un accordo decennale con l'Adidas, non un biennale con Legea, nonostante l'annata disastrosa e la prossima senza CL.
> Galliani è un bravo chiacchierone, sa vendere bene, avrà detto chissà che cosa ai vari sponsor, parlando di progetti seri tipo lo stadio, che abbiamo millemila tifosi in giro per il globo, ecc....esistono centinaia di persone che vivono di marketing e comunicazione, fondamentalmente aria fritta, roba che gente come te (e come me) magari ritiene siano stupidaggini per *******, ebbene Galliani però è il king assoluto di questa "aria fritta".
> Ovvio che a noi tifosi interessano i fatti concreti però nelle faccende di business le cose son ben diverse



l'aria fritta puoi venderla una volta , voglio vedere se i i risultati dovessero rimanere questi cosa combinera il the king assoluto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Marzo 2014)

Sono due giorni che non facciamo punti, mentre solo ieri la Lazio ne ha fatti tre


----------



## Sherlocked (31 Marzo 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> tu hai detto "Finchè vai in CL gli accordi ci sono. Se perdi col sassuolo e arrivi sotto i 40 punti, vedi come iniziano a scomparire."....e ti ho scritto che invece abbiamo strappato un accordo decennale con l'Adidas, non un biennale con Legea, nonostante l'annata disastrosa e la prossima senza CL.
> Galliani è un bravo chiacchierone, sa vendere bene, avrà detto chissà che cosa ai vari sponsor, parlando di progetti seri tipo lo stadio, che abbiamo millemila tifosi in giro per il globo, ecc....esistono centinaia di persone che vivono di marketing e comunicazione, fondamentalmente aria fritta, roba che gente come te (e come me) magari ritiene siano stupidaggini per *******, ebbene Galliani però è il king assoluto di questa "aria fritta".
> Ovvio che a noi tifosi interessano i fatti concreti però nelle faccende di business le cose son ben diverse



Si ma ti ripeto che gli sponsor hanno un contratto si pluriennale, ma basato su certi parametri. Se il Milan va in serie B vedi tu come ti tagliano i fondi. Non sono mica stupidi, non si fanno intortare dalle belle parole di Galliani.

Io marketing lo studio: per questo lo conosco bene e ti posso dire che non è come dici tu. Le analisi di marketing non sono basate su cose come "millemila tifosi per il globo", ma sono analisi accurate, dettagliate, quasi scientifiche che vengono svolte su varie porzioni del mercato target, su diversi aspetti, su fenomeni di tipologie differenti. E fidati, che le parole di Galliani valgono meno di zero. Lui le dice in primis per giustificare il suo lavoro scadente degli ultimi anni, seconda cosa perchè crede, cosi dicendo, di non demoralizzare troppo la rosa. Cosa che invece succede puntualmente.

Non scambiamo le frasi "epiche" di Galliani per business, questo proprio no. Casomai puoi dirmi che le dice per proteggere la squadra, questo ha gia più senso.


----------



## addox (31 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda: secondo te Allegri ha chiesto esplicitamente Matri o ha chiesto solamente un attaccante?
> Secondo te Allegri avrebbe preferito Matri a Tevez?



.


----------



## arcanum (31 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si ma ti ripeto che gli sponsor hanno un contratto si pluriennale, ma basato su certi parametri. Se il Milan va in serie B vedi tu come ti tagliano i fondi. Non sono mica stupidi, non si fanno intortare dalle belle parole di Galliani.
> 
> Io marketing lo studio: per questo lo conosco bene e ti posso dire che non è come dici tu. Le analisi di marketing non sono basate su cose come "millemila tifosi per il globo", ma sono analisi accurate, dettagliate, quasi scientifiche che vengono svolte su varie porzioni del mercato target, su diversi aspetti, su fenomeni di tipologie differenti. E fidati, che le parole di Galliani valgono meno di zero. Lui le dice in primis per giustificare il suo lavoro scadente degli ultimi anni, seconda cosa perchè crede, cosi dicendo, di non demoralizzare troppo la rosa. Cosa che invece succede puntualmente.
> 
> Non scambiamo le frasi "epiche" di Galliani per business, questo proprio no. Casomai puoi dirmi che le dice per proteggere la squadra, questo ha gia più senso.



Mi autocito per la seconda volta " avrà detto chissà che cosa ai vari sponsor"...ossia non le quattro baggianate che spara a noi, avrà messo in mezzo dei dati come ad esempio i numerosi tifosi per il mondo (e per il marketing è un dato FONDAMENTALE, segnatelo dato che studi questa materia) e noi spesso lo sfottiamo pure quando parla dei tifosi asiatici e del mercato in alcuni paesi, bene, agli sponsor ste robe invece interessano eccome.
Altra cosa per cui lo si prende in giro, l''accesso in CL da tanti anni, la famosa storia del piazzamento tra le prime 3 per cui noi lo prendiamo in giro....bene, agli sponsor anche questo interessa.
Io dico che anche per questo bisogna esser speranzosi per il futuro, se facessimo la fine del Chievo Verona non ci sarebbe campagna pubblicitaria o strategia di marketing che ci permetterebbe di avere certi introiti, ovvio.


----------



## Sherlocked (31 Marzo 2014)

Per il marketing è fondamentale il numero di tifosi, vero. Ma appunto quello è un dato fisso che dipende dal Milan (e dai risultati), mica da Galliani: come ti ho detto, Galliani e le sue parole sull'organico valgono meno di zero di fronte ai meri numeri. Che poi sono quelli che contano. Se andiamo in B, e il tifo cala del 20%, tu credi che gli Sponsor siano contenti e continuino a elargire ? E' ovviamente un'iperbole ma serve a comprendere che non è che la ADIDAS si fida di Galliani quando spara cavolate sul Milan. Si fida dei numeri. E i numeri dipendono dai risultati, in gran parte. Sullo sfotterlo per i mercati asiatici assolutamente mai fatto perchè so che la Cina è il futuro e il presente. 
Sul piazzamento CL: Si, è vero. Ma agli sponsor interessa il piazzamento in sè, mica Galliani che lo sbandiera ! E' questo che non capisci. Lui spara quelle cavolate solo per sè stesso. Agli sponsor fregano meno di nulla le sue baggianate. Loro vogliono numeri, dati in potenziale aumento. 

Speranzosi per il futuro poco, con questo qui che fa affari scadenti con sempre i soliti procuratori amiconi. Vedasi Birsa, Matri, eccetera. Salvo poi nascondersi quando si perde.


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Marzo 2014)

addox ha scritto:


> .



Capisco che Allegri fosse da cacciare, ma non si può nemmeno far passare per un minorato mentale.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Aprile 2014)

Gallooooo, oggi puoi andare in giro a sbandierare il fatto che il Milan nelle ultime 3 partite ha fatto più punti della Juve


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Aprile 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Allegri avrebbe preferito una prima punta da affiancare a Balotelli, quindi Tevez cosa c'entra?
> Ha chiesto Matri perchè lo conosceva già e perchè, come sostenevano quasi tutti anche in questo forum, dei giocatori "alla gilardino" Matri negli ultimi anni era il migliore. Quasi tutti dicevano che era molto meglio di Pazzini....invece ora Matri è diventato giocatore da Sassuolo mentre Pazzini è il top bomber da schierare sempre titolare.



Tevez è una prima punta, di che stiamo parlando ?


E poi chi dici della cosa di Matri migliore di Pazzini ? In questo forum questa cosa non è assolutamente vero che la dicevano tutti, *la dicevo solo io e tutti mi attaccavano* ( e la penso ancora )

Dai su, Matri è un favore al solito procuratore italiano da parte di Galliani


----------



## arcanum (1 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tevez è una prima punta, di che stiamo parlando ?
> 
> 
> E poi chi dici della cosa di Matri migliore di Pazzini ? In questo forum questa cosa non è assolutamente vero che la dicevano tutti, *la dicevo solo io e tutti mi attaccavano* ( e la penso ancora )
> ...



Tevez è una prima punta? Ma dai...
Anche se fosse, noi il calciomercato (escludendo parametri zero e prestiti) l'abbiamo iniziato dopo l'accesso alla CL, quindi vi prego basta con la storia che andava preso Tevez e non Matri. 

Matri meglio di Pazzini lo dicevano davvero in tanti...Matri veniva da una buona stagione alla juve mentre il Pazzo da un disastro all'Inter. Lo dice(va) anche il valore di mercato dei due giocatori negli ultimi anni, per giunta son quasi coetanei....vai a controllare

Ora il procuratore di Matri che c'entra? Ma di cosa stai parlando?
Sto discorso va bene per Emanuelson o Salamon...Matri che c'entra?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Aprile 2014)

Galliani è un incapace. Vorrei solo capire perché nonostante abbiamo comunque tagliato pesantemente gli ingaggi non abbiamo un euro da investire sul mercato.

Qualcosa sfugge: evidentemente questo indirizzo di tendere verso la mediocrità è proprio un input della dirigenza. 

Se l'obiettivo è quello di risparmiare fino all'osso, rinnovando contratti dei giocatori per spalmare i contratti e le quote di ammortamento residuo è ovvio che ci sia di mezzo la proprietà.

Ripeto: se il diktat è "Risparmia su tutto ciò che puoi" (e le parole di Barbara Berlusconi sono tese verso qesta direzione) la posizione di Galliani si alleggerisce leggermente.

E' la proprietà che vuole e desidera questa situazione, avallando le scelte di Fester.


----------



## matteo (1 Aprile 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Galliani è un incapace. Vorrei solo capire perché nonostante abbiamo comunque tagliato pesantemente gli ingaggi non abbiamo un euro da investire sul mercato.
> 
> Qualcosa sfugge: evidentemente questo indirizzo di tendere verso la mediocrità è proprio un input della dirigenza.
> 
> ...



Questo mi sembra quasi ovvio


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Aprile 2014)

"Ho visto Barcellona-Atletico. Aldilà del risultato, il Barcellona ha creato meno occasioni di quante ne abbiamo fatte noi contro l'Atletico. Ora siamo più in forma: se fosse entrato il colpo di testa di Poli, se Kakà non fosse preso la traversa, se Courtois non avesse fatto 2 miracoli, se Insua fosse stato espulso, se ci avessero dato il rigore sacrosanto nel primo tempo, se fosse eruttato il vulcano islandese 3 giorni prima della partita, forse staremmo parlando di una stagione diversa. Il Milan ormai è di casa al Camp Nou, se avessimo passato il turno contro l'Atletico forse questa volta ce la saremmo giocata col Barcellona. Peccato ci riproveremo l'anno prossimo. Ho parlato con Platini: gli ho detto di farci partecipare al primissimo turno dei preliminari di Champions al posto della squadra campione di San Marino, che non ha il pedigree europeo del Milan. Il nostro obiettivo è quello di prendere Gianni Infantino a parametro zero dalla Uefa, in modo tale da avere un sorteggio morbido nei gironi di Champions."


----------



## matteo (2 Aprile 2014)

Mi sono rivisto la storia del fatturato ....Nel 2003 eravamo davanti al Real e adesso il loro fatturato è il doppio del nostro ed eravamo già parecchio indietro ai tempi dell'ultima Champions e il nostro fatturato non è che sia cresciuto così tanto nonostante i trofei.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Aprile 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Galliani è un incapace. *Vorrei solo capire perché nonostante abbiamo comunque tagliato pesantemente gli ingaggi non abbiamo un euro da investire sul mercato.*
> 
> Qualcosa sfugge: evidentemente questo indirizzo di tendere verso la mediocrità è proprio un input della dirigenza.



Te lo spiego brevemente:

Avevamo il bilancio a - 70 MILIONI DI EURO

Abbiamo risparmiato +60 Milioni di ingaggi

Risultato: -10 MILIONI DI EURO, non + 20 milioni, spero di essere stato comprensibile 





matteo ha scritto:


> Mi sono rivisto la storia del fatturato ....Nel 2003 eravamo davanti al Real e adesso il loro fatturato è il doppio del nostro ed eravamo già parecchio indietro ai tempi dell'ultima Champions e il nostro fatturato non è che sia cresciuto così tanto nonostante i trofei.



Questa è la parte che non capisco nemmeno io, anzi forse un idea ce l'ho, quando il Real comprava ogni giocatore forte che esistesse, noi dicevamo che compravano figurine..... ecco... queste figurine gli hanno fatto QUADRUPLICARE il fatturato...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Aprile 2014)

Per fare mercato in questa situazione dobbiamo generare un utile. E' molto semplice e lineare. Quindi ragazzi mettiamoci l'anima in pace. Il nostro mercato continuerà a essere fatto di parametri zero. 

Dopo la spiegazione fornita da Il Re dell'Est il giochino ormai è stato scoperto: prendono i giocatori a zero euro, così da dover imputare a bilancio solo l'ingaggio al lordo. Poi o rinnovano il contratto spalmando o prendono un altro parametro zero.

Ma dove vogliamo andare con questa filosofia. Io credo che se uno possiede una Ferrari e non può mantenerla a un certo punto deve mettere da parte l'orgoglio e la Ferrari deve venderla. Penso di essere stato chiaro.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Aprile 2014)

Si sono lette tante notizie in questi ultimi mesi.
Mi pare sempre più evidente come quest'_uomo_ sia l'unico che realmente rema contro, con un presidente che non sa nemmeno di avere una squadra di calcio.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Si sono lette tante notizie in questi ultimi mesi.
> Mi pare sempre più evidente come quest'_uomo_ sia l'unico che realmente rema contro, con un presidente che non sa nemmeno di avere una squadra di calcio.



parole sante.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Aprile 2014)

non penso aver mai odiato così tanto una persona! neanche persone che mi hanno fatto torti personali possono eguagliare l'odio che ho per questa persona... GALLIANI TI ODIO! non scrivo altro perché se no mi cacciano dal forum, ma uscirebbe una cosa così:


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Aprile 2014)

Se sta ricattando il presidente, la soluzione deve essere una: un sicario.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Aprile 2014)

mi unisco a 666psycho.....
poteva andarsene da "eroe" e invece per i suoi intralazzi tocca tenerlo.Se galliani non si fa fuori toccherà aspettare i nano...finchè c'è lui non se ne va troppi intrallazzi insieme


----------



## The Ripper (17 Aprile 2014)

il giorno in cui chiuderemo questo topic sarà sempre troppo tardi


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Aragorn (19 Aprile 2014)

Lo odio più di ieri e meno di domani.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Aprile 2014)

gli farà piacere di essere il mio "dirigente piu odiato al mondo"


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


>



grandissimo!!!volevo proprio vedere la sua faccia,grazie di aver immortalato il momento!!


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2014)

Ci sta affondando. Se volesse bene al Milan, non farebbe certe cose. Anzi, darebbe piena fiducia a Seedorf e chiamerebbe Maldini in società. Ed invece le sue scelte ci stanno distruggendo.
 [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] ed altri

Ricordatevi che usare soprannomi non è più regolare. Usate i nomi reali. No antennista e robe vaghe

Per piacere..


----------



## O Animal (19 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Serginho (20 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


>



Il primo AD che rimane male ai gol della propria squadra, una roba vergognosa ed è sempre lì sulla poltrona eh


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2014)

Sappiamo tutti che squadra tiferà l'onnipotente la prossima giornata


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Aprile 2014)

Meditate, Galliani ieri era in tribuna sofferente perchè pensava alla tournèe americana e perchè gli rode che Seedorf stia facendo bene!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Aprile 2014)

E' palese come stia gufando. Personaggio squallido e abietto.


----------



## AndrasWave (20 Aprile 2014)

Siamo arrivati ai dei livelli assurdi. Questo ha solo più le lotte di potere in testa. Come sempre il bene del Milan passa in secondo piano.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2014)

E' un peccato perchè si è mangiato tutto quello che di buono ha fatto per anni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2014)

Ricordatevi che è e sarà sempre una questione di potere , vederlo soffrire per un 3 a 0 è quasi paradossale . Godrei tantissimo se non andassimo a quella dannosa tournee in USA


----------



## Hammer (22 Aprile 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ricordatevi che è e sarà sempre una questione di potere , *vederlo soffrire per un 3 a 0 *è quasi paradossale . Godrei tantissimo se non andassimo a quella dannosa tournee in USA



Esiste un video in cui si possa vedere la sua "sofferenza"? Sono veramente curioso


----------



## folletto (22 Aprile 2014)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati ai dei livelli assurdi. Questo ha solo più le lotte di potere in testa. Come sempre il bene del Milan passa in secondo piano.



Già, l'intervista all'AD prima della partita è stata (anche se "tra le righe") molto chiara. Finché non ci libereremo del presidente e dell'AD lo strazio non avrà fine


----------



## O Animal (25 Aprile 2014)

Adriano devi andartene... Stai distruggendo tutto...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Aprile 2014)

Perchè rovinare tutto...non riesce proprio a farsi da parte e allora perchè deve distruggere tutto? Silvio almeno si sa che non è un tifoso sfegatato, ma Galliani soffre ed esulta come noi in ogni partita rossonera...non capisco che cosa sta facendo


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Aprile 2014)

Siamo in caduta libera per colpa di quest'uomo e di un presidente assente.
Basta, vendete la società, non se ne può più.


----------



## Hammer (26 Aprile 2014)

Dove sei Adriano? Hai esultato al gol di Pjanic? Fatti vedere


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Aprile 2014)

Ma in mezzo a tutto questo il pelato tace sempre?


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2014)

Quando in rete leggo gente che lo difende a spada tratta, facendo sembrare che a sta gentaglia importi più la sorte dell'AD che del Milan stesso, mi sale il crimine. Che vergogna!


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Maggio 2014)

Allegri, allenatore scelto da Galliani e non voluto/amato da Berlusconi, è rimasto al Milan per 3 anni e mezzo.
Seedorf, allenatore fortemente voluto dal presidente Berlusconi e mal visto da Galliani, verrà cacciato dopo 5 mesi dopo una campagna mediatica che lo sta screditando da almeno un mesetto.
Chi comanda al Milan?


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Allegri, allenatore scelto da Galliani e non voluto/amato da Berlusconi, è rimasto al Milan per 3 anni e mezzo.
> Seedorf, *allenatore fortemente voluto dal presidente Berlusconi* e mal visto da Galliani, verrà cacciato dopo 5 mesi dopo una campagna mediatica che lo sta screditando da almeno un mesetto.
> Chi comanda al Milan?



sarà anche vero, ma se sentite le ultime dichiarazioni di Silvio mi sembra ovvio che è lui il primo a non essere soddisfatto di Seedorf... Galliani invece viene accusato perché sta zitto... siccome sta zitto comanda lui? mah...


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sarà anche vero, ma se sentite le ultime dichiarazioni di Silvio mi sembra ovvio che è lui il primo a non essere soddisfatto di Seedorf... Galliani invece viene accusato perché sta zitto... siccome sta zitto comanda lui? mah...



Berlusconi parla perchè è il presidente e se lo può permettere, la questione non è quella imho. Sta di fatto invece che ormai è la riprova che Galliani e Berlusconi viaggiano sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda.


----------



## Frikez (10 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Allegri, allenatore scelto da Galliani e non voluto/amato da Berlusconi, è rimasto al Milan per 3 anni e mezzo.
> Seedorf, allenatore fortemente voluto dal presidente Berlusconi e mal visto da Galliani, verrà cacciato dopo 5 mesi dopo una campagna mediatica che lo sta screditando da almeno un mesetto.
> Chi comanda al Milan?



Comanda Barbara


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Maggio 2014)

ho un astio incredibile contro quest uomo...


----------



## Dexter (11 Maggio 2014)

Starà godendo come un pazzo...Ora ha la scusa per esonerare Seedorf e mettere il pupillo Inzaghi. In più è felice perchè facciamo il torneo in USA. Ovviamente la formazione l'ha fatta lui,Honda in campo per la visibilità in Asia,Poli e Taarabt in panca per abbassare i prezzi dei cartellini. Mi stupisco di non aver visto Robinho,di solito certi soggetti rispuntano perchè dobbiamo venderli. Credo siamo l'unica società in Europa a fare formazioni in base a riscatti/marketing ecc. Ovviamente nessun giornalista ne parla,tutti zitti e muti...Soldatini.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Maggio 2014)

Bocca mia taci, bocca mia taci.


----------



## Hammer (11 Maggio 2014)

Mi autoesilio da questa discussione per evitare il ban


----------



## walter 22 (11 Maggio 2014)

da piccolo amavo le sue folli esultanze ora mi fa schifo solo vederlo in tv


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Maggio 2014)

Sarà contento del modulo. Chi sa se avrà il coraggio di presentarsi ai microfoni oggi. Ah no, abbiamo perso...


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Maggio 2014)

zi padrone! il 4-3-2-1! grazie


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Maggio 2014)

Ovviamente quando si perde tace...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Maggio 2014)

...difende solo la primavera nelle sconfitte...piccolo piccolo uomo


----------



## runner (21 Maggio 2014)

negli ultimi anni il Milan è cambiato troppo per dare la colpa solo a lui, secondo me il suo vero problema è quello di non essere stato in grado di inserire Maldinie Albertini in società e di non aver veramente puntato sulla nostra scuola calcio....

non dimentichiamoci però che Elsha è riuscito a farlo arrivare e che avrebbe scambiato Pato con Tevez.....

lo scempio lo ha compiuto chi ha voluto cedere Ibra e Thiago


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Maggio 2014)

il fatto che adrianone non voglia lasciare la poltrona non ci dà la possibilità di evolverci e di affrontare realtà diverse rispetto a 28 anni fa...Elsha mi sa siamo fortunati che era dell amico preziosi,pato con tevez concordo...comunque erano strettamente legate perche pato lo vendevi a 36 milioni e tevez lo prendevi alla stessa cifra o leggermente inferiore....lo dovevamo prendere l'estate scorsa che è stato letteralmente regalato!la vendita di thiago ok(i famosi 60 milioni di buco)... ma il impacchettato con ibra è stato un capolavoro degno di un genio del male.
L'unica cosa bella di quest anno è stato l'esonero di allegri e casa milan.Grazie barbarella.


----------



## Frikez (27 Maggio 2014)

Se c'era ancora qualche dubbio ora abbiamo capito per l'ennesima volta chi comanda in società.

Altro che liquidazione, andremo avanti almeno un decennio con il geometra.


----------



## Gnagnazio (27 Maggio 2014)

Bravo, hai vinto...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2014)

E c'era qualcuno davvero convinto che a giugno questo ci lasciasse...

Spero tanto che almeno seedorf lo sputtani di brutto


----------



## Butcher (27 Maggio 2014)

Ma quanti anni ha? Così, giusto per...


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Maggio 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma quanti anni ha? Così, giusto per...



Tra poco ne fa 70. Godersi la vita alle Hawai no eh ?


----------



## Ian.moone (27 Maggio 2014)

La cosa più ridicola di questo signore è che quando le cose vanno male o perdiamo, sparisce e non rilascia nessuna dichiarazione.

Quando invece vinciamo una partita boom ritroviamo il suo orrido faccione in ogni telecamera possibile.

Per non parlare di tutte le ********* e fesserie che dice come se noi milanisti siamo degli ignoranti manipolabili.

Ritirati.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Maggio 2014)

Purtroppo ha ancora vinto Galliani, che ormai é diventato omnipotente... mi chiedo perché nessun, ma nessun giornalista gli vada contro, tutti a leccargli il sedere! "il miglior dirigente al mondo"! ma é possibile che nessuno oltre noi si accorga di quanto male fa a questa società?? di quanti danni sta facendo?? Lo già detto più volte, quest'uomo é peggio di Moggi, la rovina del calcio... aspetto con ansia il giorno in cui salta tutto fuori! non vedo l'ora che salti fuori il dossier Galliani! o meglio il dossier anti-Galliani! Sono pronto anche ad andare in serie B pur di non vederlo più in questa società, che sia maledetto! gli auguro tutto il male possibile! c'é ancora gente che riesce a difenderlo, io proprio non li capisco... finché lui sarà in società, il milan non tornerà mai più grande! lotteremo sempre e cmq per un quinto o sesto posto, se non peggio!


----------



## Albijol (28 Maggio 2014)

Ricapitoliamo:
-Barbarella gli manda via l'amore della vita Allegri e Silvio sceglie lo sgradito Seedorf? No problem, in pochi mesi, il Gallo organizza insieme ai senatori cene contro di lui e manda dossier di critiche a casa Berlusconi. Nonostante i buoni risultati riesce a mandar via l'olandese e convincere Silvio a mettere sulla panchina il "lacché" Inzaghi, che ricordiamolo è riuscito nella incredibile impresa di non qualificarsi alle Final Eight di Primavera.
-Gli mandano via il fido (in senso cinologico) Braida e viene criticato da Barbarella che dice pubbicamente che il Milan non ha uno scouting adeguato? No problem, sceglie *come DS uno tizio sconosciuto che lavorava nello staff di Braida dal 2005*!!!!

Ragazzi Galliani è un genio del Male


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Maggio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ricapitoliamo:
> -Barbarella gli manda via l'amore della vita Allegri e Silvio sceglie lo sgradito Seedorf? No problem, in pochi mesi, il Gallo organizza insieme ai senatori cene contro di lui e manda dossier di critiche a casa Berlusconi. Nonostante i buoni risultati riesce a mandar via l'olandese e convincere Silvio a mettere sulla panchina il "lacché" Inzaghi, che ricordiamolo è riuscito nella incredibile impresa di non qualificarsi alle Final Eight di Primavera.
> -Gli mandano via il fido (in senso cinologico) Braida e viene criticato da Barbarella che dice pubbicamente che il Milan non ha uno scouting adeguato? No problem, sceglie *come DS uno tizio sconosciuto che lavorava nello staff di Braida dal 2005*!!!!
> 
> Ragazzi Galliani è un genio del Male


Aggiungo che Maiorino e Inzaghi non si possono vedere. Una società in sintonia totale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Maggio 2014)

Anche Galliani come Berlusconi ha quasi distrutto quello che ha fatto di buono in questi 30 anni...


----------



## Hammer (29 Maggio 2014)

Sta distruggendo tutto, dal club alla stima dei tifosi nei suoi confronti. Non so se lo ricorderò con piacere, quando se ne sarà andato


----------



## 666psycho (29 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sta distruggendo tutto, dal club alla stima dei tifosi nei suoi confronti. *Non so se lo ricorderò con piacere*, quando se ne sarà andato




io lo odio già, quando se ne andrà mi ricorderò solo della sua incompetenza... niente altro, perché lui é un incompetente! e lo é sempre stato!!!


----------



## Hammer (29 Maggio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io lo odio già, quando se ne andrà mi ricorderò solo della sua incompetenza... niente altro, perché lui é un incompetente! e lo é sempre stato!!!



Il fatto è che oltre all'incompetenza, è evidente come stia marciando contro il Milan. E lo fa apposta, non è per incapacità. Questa sua volontà di affossarci mi fa ribollire il sangue


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che oltre all'incompetenza, è evidente come stia marciando contro il Milan. E lo fa apposta, non è per incapacità. Questa sua volontà di affossarci mi fa ribollire il sangue



Più che altro fa solo i suoi interessi, se non coincidono con quelli del Milan pazienza.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Maggio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io lo odio già, quando se ne andrà mi ricorderò solo della sua incompetenza... niente altro, perché lui é un incompetente! e lo é sempre stato!!!



Però è innegabile che qualcosa di buono ha anche fatto. Per questo sta distruggendo la propria immagine.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però è innegabile che qualcosa di buono ha anche fatto. Per questo sta distruggendo la propria immagine.



non ne sono cosi sicuro..con i soldi tutti sono capaci di fare affari..se poi regali soldi a destra e sinistra...normale che in 25 anni abbia azzeccato qualcosa...


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Maggio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non ne sono cosi sicuro..con i soldi tutti sono capaci di fare affari..se poi regali soldi a destra e sinistra...normale che in 25 anni abbia azzeccato qualcosa...



Lo pensavi anche 10 anni fa ?


----------



## 666psycho (29 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo pensavi anche 10 anni fa ?



10 anni fa ero un ingenuo... adesso sono più maturo e vedo le cose diversamente...


----------



## AndrasWave (29 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo pensavi anche 10 anni fa ?



10 anni fa i soldi si sperperavano. Non si spendeva, si sperperava. La lista di ingaggi mostruosi e bidoni strapagati è lunghissima. Ma ovvio che se uno ha colpi infiniti da sparare prima o poi fa centro. Quindi per tutti Galliani era un eroe.

Per me non lo è mai stato. Mai stato un uomo davanti alle telecamere. Mai stato uomo con le nostre bandiere (soprattutto Maldini), e con i tifosi. Ricordiamoci sempre che personaggio è Galliani, ovvero quello del Velodrome nel '91. Non accetta sconfitta, e se c'è si dilegua. Fugge e campa giustificazioni.
E' un personaggio dai secondi fini. Per nulla pulito nella coscienza e nel portafoglio.

Ha piegato tutti, ma per se stesso, non per il Milan. Peggio di un despota. Mi chiedo la curva cosa farà, mi chiedo se ha piegato pure loro.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Maggio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> 10 anni fa ero un ingenuo... adesso sono più maturo e vedo le cose diversamente...





AndrasWave ha scritto:


> 10 anni fa i soldi si sperperavano. Non si spendeva, si sperperava. La lista di ingaggi mostruosi e bidoni strapagati è lunghissima. Ma ovvio che se uno ha colpi infiniti da sparare prima o poi fa centro. Quindi per tutti Galliani era un eroe.
> 
> Per me non lo è mai stato. Mai stato un uomo davanti alle telecamere. Mai stato uomo con le nostre bandiere (soprattutto Maldini), e con i tifosi. Ricordiamoci sempre che personaggio è Galliani, ovvero quello del Velodrome nel '91. Non accetta sconfitta, e se c'è si dilegua. Fugge e campa giustificazioni.
> E' un personaggio dai secondi fini. Per nulla pulito nella coscienza e nel portafoglio.
> ...



Non sto dicendo che avete torto, prima di tutto. Comunque mi riferivo non semplicemente alla questione mercato (seppur importante visto che dice di poter e voler fare tutto lui), quanto proprio alla gestione in toto. In questo Galliani ha sicuramente dei meriti, siamo stati dal punto di vista della gestione uno dei club più importanti per tanti anni.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non sto dicendo che avete torto, prima di tutto. Comunque mi riferivo non semplicemente alla questione mercato (seppur importante visto che dice di poter e voler fare tutto lui), quanto proprio alla gestione in toto. In questo Galliani ha sicuramente dei meriti, siamo stati dal punto di vista della gestione uno dei club più importanti per tanti anni.




beh fosse stato capace di gestire... non saremo in questa situazione.. non ha fatto nessuna programmazione, é stato capace solo di comprare giocatori a suon di milioni...e fare statistiche inutile... non ricordo un affare degno di essere chiamato così! Il solo fatto di non aver quasi mai in considerazione le segnalazioni di Braida per me é già un grave errore. Poi se vogliamo parlare di gestione economica é ancora peggio.. a dilapidato i soldi di Berlusconi, regalando ingaggi totalmente fuor luogo... tipo Flamini e mi fermo qui... non a messo una rete di osservatori, non ha mai voluto essere appoggiato da qualcuno, ma ha sempre voluto fare e controllare tutto lui...


----------



## Hammer (29 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Più che altro fa solo i suoi interessi, se non coincidono con quelli del Milan pazienza.



Esattamente, tutto il contrario di quello che dovrebbe fare un manager.


----------



## Hammer (29 Maggio 2014)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> 10 anni fa i soldi si sperperavano. Non si spendeva, si sperperava. La lista di ingaggi mostruosi e bidoni strapagati è lunghissima. Ma ovvio che se uno ha colpi infiniti da sparare prima o poi fa centro. Quindi per tutti Galliani era un eroe.
> 
> Per me non lo è mai stato. Mai stato un uomo davanti alle telecamere. Mai stato uomo con le nostre bandiere (soprattutto Maldini), e con i tifosi. Ricordiamoci sempre che personaggio è Galliani, ovvero quello del Velodrome nel '91. Non accetta sconfitta, e se c'è si dilegua. Fugge e campa giustificazioni.
> E' un personaggio dai secondi fini. Per nulla pulito nella coscienza e nel portafoglio.
> ...



Ti adoro Andras


----------



## davoreb (29 Maggio 2014)

Io comincio a odiarlo! Fino a 6 mesi fa lo consideravo brne


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Maggio 2014)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> 10 anni fa i soldi si sperperavano. Non si spendeva, si sperperava. La lista di ingaggi mostruosi e bidoni strapagati è lunghissima. Ma ovvio che se uno ha colpi infiniti da sparare prima o poi fa centro. Quindi per tutti Galliani era un eroe.
> 
> Per me non lo è mai stato. Mai stato un uomo davanti alle telecamere. Mai stato uomo con le nostre bandiere (soprattutto Maldini), e con i tifosi. Ricordiamoci sempre che personaggio è Galliani, ovvero quello del Velodrome nel '91. Non accetta sconfitta, e se c'è si dilegua. Fugge e campa giustificazioni.
> E' un personaggio dai secondi fini. Per nulla pulito nella coscienza e nel portafoglio.
> ...



Amen.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Maggio 2014)

E pensare che questo qua a Dicembre era stato fatto fuori e che a Gennaio aveva dovuto ingoiare il rospo della sostituzione di Allegri, ora, dopo pochi mesi, è il padrone del Milan...ancora non ci credo.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Maggio 2014)

Quando andrà via dal Milan (prima o poi arriverà quel santo giorno) deve essere immediatamente condannato alla damnatio memoriae.


----------



## numero 3 (9 Giugno 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perchè i tifosi del milan ce l'abbiano tanto con Galliani.
> 
> Credo che nessuna squadra nella storia del calcio abbia vinto tanto quanto ha fatto il milan negli ultimi 25 anni, aprendo e chiudendo diversi cicli, aspetto sempre estremamente complicato.
> Beh, non sono espertissimo di milan ma il perno principale dietro a tutti questi trionfi secondo me è stato proprio Galliani.
> ...


analisi corretta


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Luglio 2014)

Mamma mia il peggiore nel suo ruolo ragazzi...

Dei cessi che ci ha portato, non riesce a cederne manco mezzo. Tutti in prestito.

Mentre il suo collega Marotta riesce a vendere Peluso a 4 mln


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2014)

Cambiato pillole Adri ? 



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mamma mia il peggiore nel suo ruolo ragazzi...
> 
> Dei cessi che ci ha portato, non riesce a cederne manco mezzo. Tutti in prestito.
> 
> Mentre il suo collega Marotta riesce a vendere Peluso a 4 mln



Non cambia niente tra Milan-Genoa e Juve-Sassuolo, altro che 4 milioni, chissà che magheggi ci son sotto


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Cambiato pillole Adri ?
> 
> 
> 
> Non cambia niente tra Milan-Genoa e Juve-Sassuolo, altro che 4 milioni, chissà che magheggi ci son sotto



Vucinic venduto a 6 mln 

Noi dobbiamo passare la via crucis prima di "cedere" quel cesso ai pedali di Robinho


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vucinic venduto a 6 mln
> 
> Noi dobbiamo passare la via crucis prima di "cedere" quel cesso ai pedali di Robinho



Mbè dai, la scorsa stagione ne valeva almeno il doppio ! 

E' ancora un giocatore valido per quanto non mi piaccia, Robinho che è ? Un ciabattaro, i ciabattari valgono zero.

Peraltro i 6 sono andati per riscattare l'altra metà di quel fenomeno di Isla...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mbè dai, la scorsa stagione ne valeva almeno il doppio !
> 
> E' ancora un giocatore valido per quanto non mi piaccia, Robinho che è ? Un ciabattaro, i ciabattari valgono zero.
> 
> Peraltro i 6 sono andati per riscattare l'altra metà di quel fenomeno di Isla...



Aggiungo che se compri a zero degli over 25, è impossibile per tutti rivenderli guadagnandoci pure qualcosa. Su Robinho ci sarà una minusvalenza ma sfido chiunque a ricavarci qualcosa più di 0. Matri si aggiusta il prossimo anno.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Luglio 2014)

Pare si sia messo ad aggiustare i mille danni che ha fatto (alcuni irreparabili). Speriamo bene.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Cambiato pillole Adri ?
> 
> 
> 
> Non cambia niente tra Milan-Genoa e Juve-Sassuolo, altro che 4 milioni, chissà che magheggi ci son sotto


Intanto Matri lo dai in prestito... loro Peluso lo hanno venduto. E pure Vucinic. E presto anche Quagliarella e se mettessero sul mercato Gioperdo ci sarebbe la fila pure per lui, come per un Isla. I cess.i li sanno vendere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Intanto Matri lo dai in prestito... loro Peluso lo hanno venduto. E pure Vucinic. E presto anche Quagliarella e se mettessero sul mercato Gioperdo ci sarebbe la fila pure per lui, come per un Isla. I cess.i li sanno vendere.



Bah, Quagliarella e WCnic valevano il doppio un anno fa ma non han venduto proprio un bel niente

11 milioni Giovinco, 12 Isla, non è solo Galliani che fa i magheggi.

E questo è un attacco a Marotta, non intendo difendere il pelato


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non cambia niente tra Milan-Genoa e Juve-Sassuolo, altro che 4 milioni, chissà che magheggi ci son sotto



Concordo.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Luglio 2014)

Il binario Juventus-Sassuolo è ai livelli di tramaccio pari ai nostri Milan-Genoa.
Della serie, vi tenete Berardi però mi dai qualcosa per Peluso..


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2014)

"Milan e Milano hanno grande fascino, la città ha appeal sulle mogli".


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2014)

Non ce la posso fare.... non lo sopporto più.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Luglio 2014)

Imbarazzante...davvero imbarazzante....era meglio far fare il mercato a lady b ,sarei stato più fiducioso


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2014)

Il miglior dirigente della galassia.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2014)

L'odio che provo per quest'essere è più sconfinato dell'universo.


----------



## runner (11 Luglio 2014)

l' unica cosa che condivido è stato quando ha detto che il Milan nei gironi di ritorno con meno partite ha sempre fatto tanti punti in campionato....

dobbiamo darci dentro fin da subito per mettere punti da parte e ritrovarceli poi a fine campionato!!


----------



## Albijol (11 Luglio 2014)

Per adesso bidoni riusciti a vendere: uno (Traoré)
Soldi racimolati dalle cessioni: zero 
Bidoni ancora in rosa: tanti
Thank you Gallo


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> "Milan e Milano hanno grande fascino, la città ha appeal sulle mogli".




quando l'ha detto penso si riferisse a Essien e Zaccardo 
(vabè ogni volta che lo dice cambiano i soggetti...6 mesi fa parlava di Constant)

ahhhhhhhhh milano...più magica di parigi


----------



## Ale (11 Luglio 2014)

disco rotto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Luglio 2014)

Ha 70 anni, non può continuare per sempre. Il giorno che se ne andrà dal Milan sarà una benedizione.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2014)

ballerò e piscerò sulla tua tomba


----------



## Hammer (11 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> "Milan e Milano hanno grande fascino, la città ha appeal sulle mogli".



E niente, ogni volta se ne esce con queste "cose"


----------



## pazzomania (11 Luglio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> E niente, ogni volta se ne esce con queste "cose"



Potrebbe evitare di dirlo, ma guarda che è la sacrosanta verità.

Come capita nella vita vera, anche in quel mondo ci sono uomini che seguono soltanto l' odore della patata...e ubbidiscono come cani.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Luglio 2014)

The winner is...Adriano Galliani signori.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Luglio 2014)

sarebbe bello capire chi paga


----------



## Albijol (24 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sarebbe bello capire chi paga



Lotirchio no di sicuro, Galliani ROTFL...tocca al Monociglio mi sa


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Luglio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lotirchio no di sicuro, Galliani ROTFL...tocca al Monociglio mi sa



galliani per rispettare il suo credo fatto di parametri zero avrà mangiato solo i piatti offerti dalla casa


----------



## Elshafenomeno (24 Luglio 2014)

vattene


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Luglio 2014)

imho pure le regolari vacanze a forte dei marmi sono a parametro zero


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2014)

Ha contro tutti: la proprietà, la curva, i tifosi da tastiera, quelli da stadio, etc etc. Nonostante tutto, è sempre lì a trollare.


----------



## Frikez (24 Luglio 2014)

Barbara voleva Albertini e noi ci siamo appena schierati con Tavecchio, ulteriore dimostrazione di chi comanda, se c'era ancora qualche dubbio.


----------



## Djici (24 Luglio 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> vattene



tutti i tifosi milanisti dovrebbero mettere questo avatar... su questo sito ma pure su facebook.

ti dispiace se lo metto pure io ?


----------



## aleslash (24 Luglio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> tutti i tifosi milanisti dovrebbero mettere questo avatar... su questo sito ma pure su facebook.
> 
> ti dispiace se lo metto pure io ?



Hai ragione, mo lo metto pure io


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2014)

Ricordiamoci sempre che questo individuo a dicembre era stato buttato fuori, ed oggi comanda nel Milan, comanda in Lega e sta scegliendo il nuovo presidente della FIGC...poi ci si chiede come mai il calcio italiano va male, e come mai il Milan tratta giocatori sconosciuti come Bolanos e Vilenha....


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2014)

*ragazzi non usate gli stessi avatar per cortesia. Non si capisce nulla. *


----------



## hiei87 (24 Luglio 2014)

E' talmente inetto, incompetente e arrogante negli atteggiamenti che non può non remare contro volontariamente. C'è un limite a tutto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Luglio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci sempre che questo individuo a dicembre era stato buttato fuori, ed oggi comanda nel Milan, comanda in Lega e sta scegliendo il nuovo presidente della FIGC...poi ci si chiede come mai il calcio italiano va male, e come mai il Milan tratta giocatori sconosciuti come Bolanos e Vilenha....


era fuori per la miseria...

bastò una cenetta col brescidente per fargli cambiare idea


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Luglio 2014)

Serafini su FB ha rispolverato il virgolettato ANSA originale di quando Galliani promise le dimissioni dopo la partita con l'Ajax:

_"Con o senza accordo sulla buonuscita, mi dimetterò per giusta causa. Ho ricevuto un grave danno alla mia reputazione"._

Quindi esiste questa famosa buonuscita?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Luglio 2014)

Dai ragazzi la buonuscita esiste, non prendiamoci in giro.


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Luglio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi la buonuscita esiste, non prendiamoci in giro.



.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2014)

sì che esiste la buonuscita. Ma non capisco perché Galliani abbia una buonuscita da 12048129048M di euro mentre amministratori delegati o ds di società ben più avanti di noi come fatturato e ranking possano andare via senza troppi problemi.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sì che esiste la buonuscita. Ma non capisco perché Galliani abbia una buonuscita da 12048129048M di euro mentre amministratori delegati o ds di società ben più avanti di noi come fatturato e ranking possano andare via senza troppi problemi.



Infatti quella della buonosciata da decine e decine di milioni di euro, scusa il termine, è una putt*nata che ormai come le grandi leggende metropolitane, è inarrestabile 

Poniamo che Galliani prenda 500.000 euro al mese (cosa impossibile ovviamente), di buonuscita diciamo che prenda almeno una mensilita per ogni annualità di lavoro, in 30 anni sarebbero comunque "solo" 15 milioni.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2014)

Io dico che B. non lo può mandare via altrimenti lui direbbe cose scomode contro il nano.

Berlusconi è un imprenditore e sa che un'attività non può andare avanti se non è gestita da uomini capaci. Ora il Milan è nelle mani di Galliani che ormai da anni e anni ne sta combinando di tutti i colori. Cosa aspetta?

L'ho SEMPRE SEMPRE SEMPRE SEMPRE odiato. I tifosi si masturbano quando lo vedevano esultare: "Eeeeh, di Galliani ce n'è uno solo". Io, invece, ogni volta speravo gli venisse un coccolone. 

E mi meraviglio dei tifosi che non protestano mai seriamente e al massimo scrivono letterine e volantini... oppure striscioni salvo poi fare un passo indietro poco dopo.

Penso sia il peggior amministratore delegato dopo Marchionne.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (25 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io dico che B. non lo può mandare via altrimenti lui direbbe cose scomode contro il nano.
> 
> Berlusconi è un imprenditore e sa che un'attività non può andare avanti se non è gestita da uomini capaci. Ora il Milan è nelle mani di Galliani che ormai da anni e anni ne sta combinando di tutti i colori. Cosa aspetta?
> 
> ...



magari avessimo Marchionne, lui si che farebbe lavorare seriamente tutto l'a.c. Milan e taglierebbe i rami secchi


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2014)

Come dissi, a pensare che meno di un anno fa ce ne eravamo quasi liberati, mi scende una lacrima.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti quella della buonosciata da decine e decine di milioni di euro, scusa il termine, è una putt*nata che ormai come le grandi leggende metropolitane, è inarrestabile
> 
> Poniamo che Galliani prenda 500.000 euro al mese (cosa impossibile ovviamente), di buonuscita diciamo che prenda almeno una mensilita per ogni annualità di lavoro, in 30 anni sarebbero comunque "solo" 15 milioni.



Si ma se prendesse 2 milioni ( molto plausibile ) ... Fai 2 calcoli


----------



## Djici (25 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma se prendesse 2 milioni ( molto plausibile ) ... Fai 2 calcoli



2 millioni al mese ?
no dai.

non puo essere.


----------



## Djici (25 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Serafini su FB ha rispolverato il virgolettato ANSA originale di quando Galliani promise le dimissioni dopo la partita con l'Ajax:
> 
> _"Con o senza accordo sulla buonuscita, mi dimetterò per giusta causa. Ho ricevuto un grave danno alla mia reputazione"._
> 
> Quindi esiste questa famosa buonuscita?



solo a pensare che ci eravamo sbarazzati di lui... e che barbara voleva gente come PAOLO.


che passo indietro incredibile.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Luglio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> 2 millioni al mese ?
> no dai.
> 
> non puo essere.


24 milioni annui, Galliani è il nostro top-player


----------



## Dexter (26 Luglio 2014)

Io ormai da anni sostengo che il "top player" del Milan, a livello di ingaggio (nero incluso),è Galliani. Non lo sapremo mai se ho ragione, ma ne sono convinto.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Luglio 2014)

Che disastro, che disastro, che disastro. Pensa a cantare e trollare. Intanto si fa soffiare tutti i giocatori. Ridicolo. Il peggiore della galassia


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 24 milioni annui, Galliani è il nostro top-player



Magari 2 milioni no , ma vuoi che 1 non lo prenda ??


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Magari 2 milioni no , ma vuoi che 1 non lo prenda ??



Non so, anche 12 milioni annui mi sembrerebbero esagerati. In ogni caso, penso comunque che prenda parecchio e il fatto che intorno al suo stipendio c'è sempre stato un alone di mistero e poca chiarezza non fa che confermate quest'ipotesi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2014)

Siamo a AGOSTO e non hai fatto NULLA ... Sveglia svegliaaaaaa ...


----------



## Hammer (27 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Siamo a AGOSTO e non hai fatto NULLA ... Sveglia svegliaaaaaa ...



Non può fare molto, è impegnato ad andare al mare


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non può fare molto, è impegnato ad andare al mare



Mamma mia che odio ... Poi ok ha 2 euro da investire ma non si adopera neanxhe per usarli bene ... Lo sappiamo già che i soldi verranno utilizzati per l ennesimo cesso amico dell amico ... A pensare che era andato via e al suo posto sarebbe venuto Paolo ... Provate ad immaginare ...

Che rabbia .


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Luglio 2014)

Quello che mi chiedo, ma lui si rende conto di essere COMPLETAMENTE inadeguato oggi come oggi? Sii accorge di essere il peggior dirigente della serie A? Ma che resta a fare? Perchè non si dimette e va in pensione? Quanti anni ha, 150? Che aspetta??

Io penso che sotto ci sia qualcosa per la quale non puó andare via, o semplicemente è totalmente affetto da demenza senile e pensa di essere ancora il migliore. Che strazio.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Luglio 2014)

Il Milan raccatta figuracce, ma lui se ne sta bello spaparanzato a Forte dei Marmi, benissimo...in fondo in estate un dirigente sportivo deve solo preparare la squadra dell'anno prossimo e fare mercato...bazzeccole...è come se il presidente della Bauli andasse in vacanza a novembre e dicembre, oppure se l'AD dell'Algida prendesse le ferie a Maggio....solo il Milan ha come massimo dirigente un personaggio così ridicolo e patetico.


----------



## Aragorn (28 Luglio 2014)

Quando nel 2006 Berlusconi decise di chiudere i rubinetti era inevitabile che ci sarebbe stato un ridimensionamento, su questo non si discute. Resta il fatto che all'epoca il Milan era una delle squadre più forti d'Europa (se non fosse stato per l'età media un po' alta oserei dire la più forte), sono ormai passati 8 anni e siamo diventati una squadra da metà classifica e che ogni volta che varca i confini nazionali prende scoppole con tanto di risultato tennistico (solo nel 2011 siamo usciti dalle Coppe con meno di 2 gol di scarto). Tutto questo in otto anni; allora Galliani ha 70 anni, si presume che (Signore permettendo) altri otto anni al timone della società li farà sicuramente, a questo punto viene da chiedermi: se l'involuzione dovesse continuare su questi ritmi, è veramente fantascienza pensare che tra qualche anno finiremo realmente col sfiorare il disastro (sportivo e non solo) ? senza contare che nel 2006 la base da cui ripartire era di altissimo livello, oggi invece è ai limiti dell'osceno, quindi il processo di putrefazione potrebbe persino subire un'accelerata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quando nel 2006 Berlusconi decise di chiudere i rubinetti era inevitabile che ci sarebbe stato un ridimensionamento, su questo non si discute. Resta il fatto che all'epoca il Milan era una delle squadre più forti d'Europa (se non fosse stato per l'età media un po' alta oserei dire la più forte), sono ormai passati 8 anni e siamo diventati una squadra da metà classifica e che ogni volta che varca i confini nazionali prende scoppole con tanto di risultato tennistico (solo nel 2011 siamo usciti dalle Coppe con meno di 2 gol di scarto). Tutto questo in otto anni; allora Galliani ha 70 anni, si presume che (Signore permettendo) altri otto anni al timone della società li farà sicuramente, a questo punto viene da chiedermi: se l'involuzione dovesse continuare su questi ritmi, è veramente fantascienza pensare che tra qualche anno finiremo realmente col sfiorare il disastro (sportivo e non solo) ? senza contare che nel 2006 la base da cui ripartire era di altissimo livello, oggi invece è ai limiti dell'osceno, quindi il processo di putrefazione potrebbe persino subire un'accelerata.



Tutto giusto e tutto corretto occorre però analizzare anche un altro dato fondamentale : I SOLDI . 

Ogni dirigente al mondo e ogni allenatore al mondo non può far nulle senza la materia prima , per l' AD sono i soldi per l'allnatore sono i giocatori . Niang è Niang e neanche se ci metti il miglior allenatore del mondo diventa Van Basten . 

Il problema come detto 1000 volte sta a monte e a valle cioè , che il primo colpevole di tutto sia B non ci sono dubbi e oramai anche tutti i tifosi da tastiera ( cit ) lo odiano come è giusto che sia ma anche la gestione dei 3 spicci che avevamo è stata fatta nel modo piu scellerato .

ora , la cosa migliore che poteva succedere a questo milan era li ad un passo... l'addio del 70enne Galliani e l'approdo di Paolo Maldini.. era li tutto fatto tutto ad un passo ( si parlava di precontratti in mano ) e invece come SEMPRE arriva il nostro B a rovinare tutto.. a convincere l'amico di mille battaglie e tornare sui suoi passi spinto ( Silvio ) dalla buona uscita che doveva dare all amico . 

Che adesso il caro adriano se ne esca con " non sono dipendente e non ho liquidazione " quando lui stesso a dicembre dichiarò " stiamo parlando della mia liquidazione " ti spiega perfettamente di che personaggio stiamo parlando .. 

anzi di che coppia ( Lui e B ) stiamo parlando...due mentitori di prima categoria , due falsi che hanno fatto delle " AMICIZIE " il loro lavoro ... cosi come nelle aziende di B e cosi come in politica cosi funziona il Milan .. comprare un giocatore giovane e promettente ? 

no prendiamo il ragazzino che ha come procuratore l'amico dell amico .. è cosi che va il milan e tutto il mondo B. 

Le sue aziende sono ai minimi storici , non parliamo di politica che oramai conta come il 2 di picche e il milan è alla deriva... 

tutto torna , prima o poi la riga la tiri sempre .


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Luglio 2014)

Ricordiamo che il signor sapore di sale si permetteva di fare ironia sulla juventus...


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2014)

Ieri sera avrà visto la partita o sarà andato al bagno Mariuccia a fare il Karaoke?


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ieri sera avrà visto la partita o sarà andato al bagno Mariuccia a fare il Karaoke?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)











PS. 0:44, la faccia di crudeli. Identica alla mia mentre guardavo city-milan


----------



## runner (28 Luglio 2014)

secondo me sul Gallo se ne sono dette tante e lui ne ha fatte poche....

sono anni in cui dovrebbe passare la mano e invece resta ancora lì....

alla fine i colpi giusti li sa fare, però qua manca tutto il contorno


----------



## Hammer (28 Luglio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> *alla fine i colpi giusti li sa fare*, però qua manca tutto il contorno



Magari dieci/quindici anni fa, ora non ne azzecca più una nemmeno per sbaglio


----------



## runner (28 Luglio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Magari dieci/quindici anni fa, ora non ne azzecca più una nemmeno per sbaglio



a mio avviso lui dovrebbe lavorare solo ed esclusivamente per prendere i giocatori di un certo livello e dove le trattative sono lunghe....

alla fine Kakà, Balo e De Jong non sono stati gestiti male....

il suo problema è che non vuole collaborare con altri in maniera sistematica, forse anche perchè non abbiamo granchè da investire


----------



## Hammer (28 Luglio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> a mio avviso lui dovrebbe lavorare solo ed esclusivamente per prendere i giocatori di un certo livello e dove le trattative sono lunghe....
> 
> alla fine Kakà, Balo e De Jong non sono stati gestiti male....
> 
> il suo problema è che non vuole collaborare con altri in maniera sistematica, forse anche perchè non abbiamo granchè da investire



C'è da dire che per Kakà ha lavorato senza alcuna concorrenza, nonostante ciò ha percepito uno stipendione. Per Balotelli, come sempre, il fattore chiave è stata la spinta di Raiola

A mio avviso è un dirigente finito da un pezzo


----------



## runner (28 Luglio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che per Kakà ha lavorato senza alcuna concorrenza, nonostante ciò ha percepito uno stipendione. Per Balotelli, come sempre, il fattore chiave è stata la spinta di Raiola
> 
> A mio avviso è un dirigente finito da un pezzo



si ma lo confermo pure io....

la mia considerazione è legata soprattutto a un suo ridimensionamento nel club

comunque finchè ci sarà il Berlu mi sa che resterà


----------



## aleslash (29 Luglio 2014)

Ho sentito che per i il suo compleanno si farà una vacanza....un'altra


----------



## Dexter (30 Luglio 2014)

Auguri miglior dirigente della galassia. Oggi, ,giorno del suo compleanno, la Gazzetta gli ha dedicato un articolo che ricorda le sue grandi imprese, dall'acquisto di Ibra a quello di Van Basten. Citano le numerose vittorie ma anche la notte di Marsiglia, come se fosse l'unica macchia della sua carriera. Ha tutta la stampa a favore, nessuno che denuncia lo schifo che combina da anni. Il tutto nonostante abbia tifosi e dirigenza contro...Aveva ragione Conte a definirlo la mafia del calcio. Quando andrà via ne gioverà il Milan e tutta la serie A in generale.


----------



## smallball (30 Luglio 2014)

Auguri.,,


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Auguri miglior dirigente della galassia. Oggi, ,giorno del suo compleanno, la Gazzetta gli ha dedicato un articolo che ricorda le sue grandi imprese, dall'acquisto di Ibra a quello di Van Basten. Citano le numerose vittorie ma anche la notte di Marsiglia, come se fosse l'unica macchia della sua carriera. Ha tutta la stampa a favore, nessuno che denuncia lo schifo che combina da anni. Il tutto nonostante abbia tifosi e dirigenza contro...Aveva ragione Conte a definirlo la mafia del calcio. Quando andrà via ne gioverà il Milan e tutta la serie A in generale.



Assolutamente CONCORDE... osceno che la stampa non gli muova MAI una critica


----------



## aleslash (30 Luglio 2014)

.


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Luglio 2014)

Auguri Adrià

Immagino con cosa brinderà...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## rossovero (31 Luglio 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Auguri Adrià
> 
> Immagino con cosa brinderà...
> 
> ...


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2014)

oggi in teoria dovrebbe piazzare Binho.....

hahahahaaaa.....


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (1 Agosto 2014)

Io, sinceramente, lo porterei al Posto di Marotta. Galliani è il migliore grazie ad una rete di contatti che va da Artico ad Antartide. Il suo grosso "handicap" sono i soldi, perchè non è mai stato abituato ad avere 1 mil per il mercato e farlo fruttare. L'ultimo grosso mercato è l'anno di Ibra. Dopo la sua cessione sono arrivate porcherie a go go. Magari con noi, che abbiamo qualche soldino in più, può fare decisamente meglio. Marotta invece è l'esatto contrario: abituato con poco si ritrova a maneggiare per un mercato, il fatturato delle sue precedenti esperienze.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Agosto 2014)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Io, sinceramente, lo porterei al Posto di Marotta. Galliani è il migliore grazie ad una rete di contatti che va da Artico ad Antartide. Il suo grosso "handicap" sono i soldi, perchè non è mai stato abituato ad avere 1 mil per il mercato e farlo fruttare. L'ultimo grosso mercato è l'anno di Ibra. Dopo la sua cessione sono arrivate porcherie a go go. Magari con noi, che abbiamo qualche soldino in più, può fare decisamente meglio. Marotta invece è l'esatto contrario: abituato con poco si ritrova a maneggiare per un mercato, il fatturato delle sue precedenti esperienze.



Che Galliani sia bravo con i soldi, beh è palese ed è pure naturale, dopo 30 anni che fai il mestiere se non fossi in gamba dovresti spararti 

Detto questo, questa è forse un po' stata fatta diventare una leggenda, perchè i calciatori forti li conosciamo pure noi, non ci serve Galliani, ed inoltre non bisogna pensare che ad esempio la trattativa Ibra o Balotelli siano stati dei numeri magici,

Fino a prova contraria Ibra è stato venduto a meno di quanto l' abbiamo pagato, Balotelli se lo volessimo vendere dobbiamo farlo a meno di quanto l' abbiamo pagato, Thiago venduto insieme ad Ibra più o meno quanto vale il singolo David Luiz,

Miracoli non ne fa neppure lui, quando riesce a pagare poco qualche big, è perchè la societa che possiede il cartellino, ha piacere che la cosa vada in quel modo, non è che Galliani e furbo e tutti gli altri sono fessi.


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Agosto 2014)

Incompetente, antico, arrogante, testardo, ottuso, non conosce il panorama dei giovani europei/mondiali di talento, ma solo quei 3-4 nomi a parametro zero. Da cacciare subito, anche se purtroppo è utopia.


----------



## Albijol (1 Agosto 2014)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Io, sinceramente, lo porterei al Posto di Marotta. Galliani è il migliore grazie ad una rete di contatti che va da Artico ad Antartide. Il suo grosso "handicap" sono i soldi, perchè non è mai stato abituato ad avere 1 mil per il mercato e farlo fruttare. .



Del fatto che non abbiamo un milione per il calciomercato la colpa è gran parte sua, basti pensare che dal 2008 al 2013 il Milan ha speso come il Manchester United, se poi li spendi in bidoni bolliti e gli dai uno stipendio mostruoso rendendoli invendibili allora non ti lamentare che i conti non quadrano e la squadra fa cahare


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Agosto 2014)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Io, sinceramente, lo porterei al Posto di Marotta. Galliani è il migliore grazie ad una rete di contatti che va da Artico ad Antartide. Il suo grosso "handicap" sono i soldi, perchè non è mai stato abituato ad avere 1 mil per il mercato e farlo fruttare. L'ultimo grosso mercato è l'anno di Ibra. Dopo la sua cessione sono arrivate porcherie a go go. Magari con noi, che abbiamo qualche soldino in più, può fare decisamente meglio. Marotta invece è l'esatto contrario: abituato con poco si ritrova a maneggiare per un mercato, il fatturato delle sue precedenti esperienze.



con i soldi siamo bravi tutti quanti


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Agosto 2014)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Io, sinceramente, lo porterei al Posto di Marotta. Galliani è il migliore grazie ad una rete di contatti che va da Artico ad Antartide. Il suo grosso "handicap" sono i soldi, perchè non è mai stato abituato ad avere 1 mil per il mercato e farlo fruttare. L'ultimo grosso mercato è l'anno di Ibra. Dopo la sua cessione sono arrivate porcherie a go go. Magari con noi, che abbiamo qualche soldino in più, può fare decisamente meglio. Marotta invece è l'esatto contrario: abituato con poco si ritrova a maneggiare per un mercato, il fatturato delle sue precedenti esperienze.


Ma il migliore perchè? Come hanno risposto altri, coi soldi siamo bravi tutti.
Galliani campa di un alone di venerazione che gli viene concesso dai vari media (vai a vedere perchè poi, boh), poi se vai a parlare coi tifosi milanisti, il "99,9%" lo vorrebbe fuori a calci.

Rete di contatti? Ma quale? Quella col Genoa? E anche se ci fosse questa rete, negli ultimo anni come sarebbe stata sfruttata? Per scarsoni come Birsa, Constant e via dicendo.
Più che rete di contatti, Galliani ha il suo circolo privato di intrallazzi tra dirigenti e procuratori, in pratica un magna magna.

Se ci tenete tanto a volerlo, prendetevelo! Tanto ha la vostra stessa fede, bianconera. Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe Matri a 12 milioni, no? 
Marotta non è un fenomeno, ma sicuramente un dirigente decente. Me lo terrei stretto se dovessi scegliere tra lui e Galliani.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Agosto 2014)

Marotta dal 2011 ad oggi ha portato a Torino Pirlo, Vidal, Pogba e Tevez pagandoli al massimo 15 milioni; tutto questo in quattro anni. Galliani invece in otto anni ha preso solo Thiago Silva a meno di 15. Poi che la marmotta abbia gettato via tantissimi soldi è vero (Matri, Martinez, Ogbonna, Isla ecc ) però se non altro questi errori sono stati controbilanciati dall'arrivo di giocatori fortissimi. Al Milan invece o si investe (Pato, Ibrahimovic, El Shaarawy, Balotelli) oppure se bisogna aspettare che ci pensi Galliani a portare giocatori bravi a cifre accessibili direi che possiamo stare freschi. Nessun giovane talento degno di nota ( Mattioni, Viudez ecc) e nessun parametro zero adeguato in rapporto all'ingaggio come possono fare da contraltare all'acquisto di T.Silva (nell'ormai lontano 2008) ?

Sul fatto poi che Galliani ,quando ha molti soldi a disposizione, sia bravo a trattare con giocatori e società importanti si può anche essere d'accordo (basti vedere con Ibra), il problema è che il Milan è dal 2006 che è ormai fuori dal giro, quindi o lasci o ti adegui facendoti affiancare da gente più preparata. È questo che mi da più fastidio, sa di essere finito in una realtà a lui sconosciuta e problematica ma vuole comunque farla da padrone. Per ora si rifugia dietro a falsi risultati (sempre qualificati alla Champions e bla bla bla) ma quando al termine di questa stagione ci ritroveremo per il secondo anno consecutivo fuori dall'Europa che conta, tutti i nodi cominceranno piano piano a venire al pettine.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (1 Agosto 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Marotta dal 2011 ad oggi ha portato a Torino Pirlo, Vidal, Pogba e Tevez pagandoli al massimo 15 milioni; tutto questo in quattro anni. Galliani invece in otto anni ha preso solo Thiago Silva a meno di 15. Poi che la marmotta abbia gettato via tantissimi soldi è vero (Matri, Martinez, Ogbonna, Isla ecc ) però se non altro questi errori sono stati controbilanciati dall'arrivo di giocatori fortissimi. Al Milan invece o si investe (Pato, Ibrahimovic, El Shaarawy, Balotelli) oppure se bisogna aspettare che ci pensi Galliani a portare giocatori bravi a cifre accessibili direi che possiamo stare freschi. Nessun giovane talento degno di nota ( Mattioni, Viudez ecc) e nessun parametro zero adeguato in rapporto all'ingaggio come possono fare da contraltare all'acquisto di T.Silva (nell'ormai lontano 2008) ?
> 
> Sul fatto poi che Galliani ,quando ha molti soldi a disposizione, sia bravo a trattare con giocatori e società importanti si può anche essere d'accordo (basti vedere con Ibra), il problema è che il Milan è dal 2006 che è ormai fuori dal giro, quindi o lasci o ti adegui facendoti affiancare da gente più preparata. È questo che mi da più fastidio, sa di essere finito in una realtà a lui sconosciuta e problematica ma vuole comunque farla da padrone. Per ora si rifugia dietro a falsi risultati (sempre qualificati alla Champions e bla bla bla) ma quando al termine di questa stagione ci ritroveremo per il secondo anno consecutivo fuori dall'Europa che conta, tutti i nodi cominceranno piano piano a venire al pettine.



Sul fatto dei buoni acquisti di Marotta, lotto con molti juventini sul forum VS, dicendo loro:
1) Vidal: più che prenderlo, ce lo hanno messo in mano quelli del Leverkusen, perchè noi offrimmo 10+2, mentre il BM ne dava 17, e non glielo hanno dato per non rafforzarli
2) Pogba: lo ha portato/proposto/sponsorizzato Raiola. Nessuna trattativa.
3) Pirlo: gli ha offerto il contratto a cifre alte e meritate per il calciatore
3) Tevez: Galliani lo ha preso se vogliamo dirla tutta, poi la BB ha messo i sentimenti davanti agli affari. Marotta non aveva concorrenti poi. Sul giocatore c'era la Juve e la Juve.
4) Llorente: si è dimostrato un grande attaccante, ma dare 4,5 (5 coi bonus) era un po' forzata come cosa, poi li è valsi e siamo stati contenti
Quando c'è stato da duellare non ha mai partecipato(Marotta) e quando lo ha fatto ha: Fatto la Berbatov e rubato il grande Bentner al Siena.
Tralasciando i danari scialacquati in pippe dall'Udinese e bassa serie A: Isla, Pepe, Motta, Iaquinta, Peluso, Padoin, Martinez e chissà quanti ce ne siamo scampati. Le uniche trattative, secondo me, ben orchestrate sono Asamoah e Caceres.
Marotta è un discreto dirigente, che non ti fa finire in passivo, ma tanto dei nostri successi va attribuito a Conte, perchè non si creda che con Del Nevi(che tra l'altro lui voleva confermare e sia lodato Agnelli che ha voluto Conte) Vidal diventava Vidal.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (1 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma il migliore perchè? Come hanno risposto altri, coi soldi siamo bravi tutti.
> Galliani campa di un alone di venerazione che gli viene concesso dai vari media (vai a vedere perchè poi, boh), poi se vai a parlare coi tifosi milanisti, il "99,9%" lo vorrebbe fuori a calci.
> 
> Rete di contatti? Ma quale? Quella col Genoa? E anche se ci fosse questa rete, negli ultimo anni come sarebbe stata sfruttata? Per scarsoni come Birsa, Constant e via dicendo.
> ...



E' chiaro che con i soldi sono bravi tutti, ma se non fosse per le sue "amicizie" nessuna squadra regala il cartellino di un giocatore(Kaka), dopo 70 mil spesi. Tutte le porcherie fatte da Marotta sono state coperte, fatte fruttare(Padoin Peluso, Motta etc), da Conte. La rete col Genoa poi è indubbiamente una fesseria, perchè non si può pretendere che dal Genoa escano i Fenomeni.


----------



## Dexter (1 Agosto 2014)

Con i soldi son bravi tutti. Poi se ci metti anche i ricatti alle società,i favorini ai procuratori e le mazzette varie allora il mercato sa farlo anche un demente. Bende Bende ragazzi...Fino ad ora il movimento più importante del mercato del Milan è stata la cessione di Bende Bende...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2014)

Quanto odio per questo dirigente incapace...

Ha rinnovato a Robinho e sto cesso non va via... quando quest'anno scadeva il contratto e andava via..

Essiene altra opera da applausi. 2.5 mln di euro per questa nuova stagione


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Agosto 2014)

C'è un articolo dettagliatissimo su euro sport con i 7 errori capitali di Galliani .


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quanto odio per questo dirigente incapace...
> 
> Ha rinnovato a Robinho e sto cesso non va via... quando quest'anno scadeva il contratto e andava via..
> 
> Essiene altra opera da applausi. 2.5 mln di euro per questa nuova stagione



. Se ne deve andare


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Agosto 2014)

Vediamo cosa farà con i soldi di Balotelli in 10 giorni questo incapace


----------



## aleslash (21 Agosto 2014)

Speriamo bene, se sbaglia ancora bisogna mandarlo in esilio


----------



## Albijol (21 Agosto 2014)

25 LUGLIO: " Balotelli resta al 99,9 periodico"
14 AGOSTO: " Balotelli resta al 99,8 perdiodico"
21 AGOSTO: Balotelli venduto al Liverpool a una cifra medio-bassa
*Questo è Galliani signori miei*


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2014)

Per me arriva Cerci e basta.


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Agosto 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 25 LUGLIO: " Balotelli resta al 99,9 periodico"
> 14 AGOSTO: " Balotelli resta al 99,8 perdiodico"
> 21 AGOSTO: Balotelli venduto al Liverpool a una cifra medio-bassa
> *Questo è Galliani signori miei*



Mi hai preceduto.. Impressionante la falsità di quest'uomo. Non perde mai l'occasione di chiudere la sua boccaccia. Schifo, quando penso a lui provo schifo.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 25 LUGLIO: " Balotelli resta al 99,9 periodico"
> 14 AGOSTO: " Balotelli resta al 99,8 perdiodico"
> 21 AGOSTO: Balotelli venduto al Liverpool a una cifra medio-bassa
> *Questo è Galliani signori miei*



....Galliani è degno compare di Berlusconi


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 25 LUGLIO: " Balotelli resta al 99,9 periodico"
> 14 AGOSTO: " Balotelli resta al 99,8 perdiodico"
> 21 AGOSTO: Balotelli venduto al Liverpool a una cifra medio-bassa
> *Questo è Galliani signori miei*



Balotelli secondo me vale ancora di meno di quanto è stato venduto


----------



## Hammer (22 Agosto 2014)

Insomma, anche questa fine di mercato ci mostra la sua lunghissima progettazione. 

Venduto il miglior attaccante della rosa ad un prezzo risibile senza avere in mano un degno sostituto. Bene, bravo, bis.

_Quousque tandem Galliani abutere patientia nostra?_


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2014)

Cmq potrebbe completare la M totale andando a prendere Destro , sostituisci balotelli con destro .... Sarebbe l incompetenza più totale .


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 25 LUGLIO: " Balotelli resta al 99,9 periodico"
> 14 AGOSTO: " Balotelli resta al 99,8 perdiodico"
> 21 AGOSTO: Balotelli venduto al Liverpool a una cifra medio-bassa
> *Questo è Galliani signori miei*


.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cmq potrebbe completare la M totale andando a prendere Destro , sostituisci balotelli con destro .... Sarebbe l incompetenza più totale .


Destro non è così male... a me farebbe rabbrividire Torres/Eto'o per dire.


----------



## Hammer (23 Agosto 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 25 LUGLIO: " Balotelli resta al 99,9 periodico"
> 14 AGOSTO: " Balotelli resta al 99,8 perdiodico"
> 21 AGOSTO: Balotelli venduto al Liverpool a una cifra medio-bassa
> *Questo è Galliani signori miei*



Aggiungo:

20 AGOSTO: "Al momento nessuna trattativa per Balotelli" (Fonte: Eurosport)


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2014)

Pensare che avremmo potuto sbarazzarcene...Sogliano e Maldini in società con galliani che sarebbe rimasto a fare esattamente quello che sta facendo ora: prendere il sole e far serata al Forte...


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2014)

continua a dimostrare la sua incompetenza...


----------



## aleslash (23 Agosto 2014)

Speriamo sia il suo ultimo anno, il mio odio per lui è andato oltre il limite, appena fa qualcosa fa danni, silo ed esclusivamente danni


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cmq potrebbe completare la M totale andando a prendere Destro , sostituisci balotelli con destro .... Sarebbe l incompetenza più totale .


Io l'ho sempre criticato e a me non piace Destro, però quando cedi Balo questo puoi permetterti. Cioè cosa vi aspettavate?


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io l'ho sempre criticato e a me non piace Destro, però quando cedi Balo questo puoi permetterti. Cioè cosa vi aspettavate?



torres


----------



## aleslash (23 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io l'ho sempre criticato e a me non piace Destro, però quando cedi Balo questo puoi permetterti. Cioè cosa vi aspettavate?


Ah quindi possiamo permetterci di strapagare l'ennesimo attaccante italiano sopravvalutato


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> torres



La bonanima da 20 mln lordi d'ingaggio. Oh my God......


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La bonanima da 20 mln lordi d'ingaggio. Oh my God......



va beh a 5-6 all'anno accetta per giocare titolare secondo me..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Agosto 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> torres



certo che a te piacciono proprio i bidoni strapagati


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> certo che a te piacciono proprio i bidoni strapagati



torres basta che cambia squadra si rilancia, è un signor giocatore e a sprazzi al chelsea lo ha fatto anche vedere, solo che li non è l'ambiente per luii, ovvio che non è più quello di prima ma sarebbe oro colato..


----------



## Aragorn (23 Agosto 2014)

Io sto ancora aspettando l'ice bucket challenge, anche se al posto dell'acqua gelida gli verserei volentieri qualcos'altro


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2014)

Un incompetente patentato. Mancano 3 giorni al mercato e stiamo ancora aspettando i rinforzi...


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Agosto 2014)

Lo odio, non lo posso vedere nemmeno in cartolina, ma al momento non riesco ad attribuirgli grandi colpe, specificatamente a questa sessione di mercato. Certo, rimane ovviamente fortemente responsabile dello sfascio di un club glorioso come il Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

Spero che il cessì tenga Torres perchè costa si è rotto.. voglio vedere Galliani IMPAZZIRE...


----------



## Albijol (28 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spero che il cessì tenga Torres perchè costa si è rotto.. voglio vedere Galliani IMPAZZIRE...



Arriva Mitroglu se non viene Torres eh, qua siamo noi quelli che impazziamo


----------



## Hammer (28 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spero che il cessì tenga Torres perchè costa si è rotto.. voglio vedere Galliani IMPAZZIRE...



Lollo non gliene frega nulla. Potremmo anche arrivare tredicesimi, tanto lui ha le solite scuse e lo stipendio cosmico. Ti pare che uno che fa metà agosto a Forte dei Marmi è veramente interessato alla squadra?


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2014)

Un mercato senza vergogna!


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Lollo non gliene frega nulla. Potremmo anche arrivare tredicesimi, tanto lui ha le solite scuse e lo stipendio cosmico. Ti pare che uno che fa metà agosto a Forte dei Marmi è veramente interessato alla squadra?



vero.. impazzisco io non lui


----------



## Schism75 (28 Agosto 2014)

Uno dei dirigenti più incapaci a livello manageriale e incompetente a livello calcistico. Che è praticamente il suo lavoro. Primo male del Milan lo dico da anni.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me quest'estate (sottolineo quest'estate) non ha molte colpe. L'unico errore forse è stato vendere Balotelli a una cifra così modesta, però anche qui, noi si voleva venderlo e il manico del coltello lo impuganavano loro. A 0 euro, uno meglio di quel bidone di Torres faccio fatica a trovarlo. Eto'o, uno dei meno peggio, a quanto pare l'ha bloccato il presidente. Un altro errore è stato il rinnovo di Muntari, quello sì.

Ora fucilatemi pure.


----------



## Love (28 Agosto 2014)

E' vero che Berlusconi non caccia una lira...però c'è da dire che magari si sarà pure scocciato di ripianare tutte le nefandezze del geometra...io non riesco a capire perchè non spende per i cartellini per i giocatori ma strapaga ce.ssi assurdi come mexes ad esempio o giocatori tipo torres che certamente non sono i giocatori che ci servono...


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> E' vero che Berlusconi non caccia una lira...però c'è da dire che magari si sarà pure scocciato di ripianare tutte le nefandezze del geometra...io non riesco a capire perchè non spende per i cartellini per i giocatori ma strapaga ce.ssi assurdi come mexes ad esempio o giocatori tipo torres che certamente non sono i giocatori che ci servono...



No però un attaccante per sostituire Balotelli lo voleva prendere e meglio di questo a zero non c'è niente.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2014)

Sabatini vende Benatia, dopo qualche ora annuncia Manolas. E sta trattando Basa e Balanta.
Galliani vende Balotelli, dopo giorni di distanza ancora non riesce a prendere nessuno.

Facciamoci due domande... e questo quando stava per essere (giustamente) cacciato, delirava su offerte che gli erano arrivate dai maggiori club europei... ahahahahah. E la gente che diceva pure "Mamma mia Galliani coi soldi del PSG!!!"... Galliani coi soldi del PSG sarebbe andato a comprare i soliti 30enni, quei 15-20 nomi che conosce in giro per l'europa.

Mi chiedo come sia possibile far fare mercato a un 70enne che di calcio non c'ha mai capito niente. E dati gli ingaggi ridicoli ai vari brocchi, non c'ha mai capito niente nemmeno su come amministrare una società.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sabatini vende Benatia, dopo qualche ora annuncia Manolas. E sta trattando Basa e Balanta.
> Galliani vende Balotelli, dopo giorni di distanza ancora non riesce a prendere nessuno.
> 
> Facciamoci due domande... e questo quando stava per essere (giustamente) cacciato, delirava su offerte che gli erano arrivate dai maggiori club europei... ahahahahah. E la gente che diceva pure "Mamma mia Galliani coi soldi del PSG!!!"... Galliani coi soldi del PSG sarebbe andato a comprare i soliti 30enni, quei 15-20 nomi che conosce in giro per l'europa.
> ...



Galliani in questo momento ha poche colpe.
Galliani potrebbe trovarli meglio i giocatori a costo zero, questo sì.
Per esempio Nico Lopez si è trasferito al Verona in prestito con diritto di riscatto e Nico Lopez è praticamente il nuovo Iturbe.
A noi avrebbe fatto comodissimo, più di Cerci e Campbell messi assieme, è un futuro fuoriclasse ed è anche meglio di Lestienne e Niang. Per me è stata una follia lasciarlo al Verona. 
In questo momento comunque chi blocca il mercato degli acquisti con soldi cash è la proprietà.
Galliani ha insomma le mani legate. 
L'anno scorso i soldi di Matri erano stato subiti reinvestiti. Quest'anno i soldi di Balotelli sono invece ancora lì (senza dimenticare il tesoretto di 12/13 milioni che c'era già da parte). E' facile immaginare chi stia bloccando il mercato.


----------



## aklos (29 Agosto 2014)

la colpa di galliani è comprare torres.
Ora torres potrà anche fare 15 gol quest'anno...ma rimane un errore perchè , vista la situazione, NON PUOI dare 3.5 a torres per tre anni...che tra tre anni lo darai via gratis visto che non lo vorrà più nessun...e tra 2 anni sarà già un cancro.

galliani dovrebbe prendere un GIOVANE di 20/ 23 anni....sperando che faccia anche soli 10 gol...e che migliori...in modo che tra 2 o 3 anni possa rivenderlo al doppio o triplo.

ma galliani NON SA fare queste operazioni, e quindi commettiamo sempre i soliti errori...la gente non può essere felice dell'acquisto di torres a fine carriera...


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re del Mercato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2014)

Mi sei sempre stato simpatico, ma ormai ti odio.
Piano piano stauscendo fuori tutta la tua incapacità e ignoranza.


----------



## aleslash (1 Settembre 2014)

Quando te ne andrai sarà sempre troppo tardi


----------



## 666psycho (1 Settembre 2014)

guarda non ho parole... mi fermo qui se no mi bannano per 10 anni!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Non lo sopporto piu. Quando mi tocca a vedere la sua faccio su sky dopo, sara dura a non prendere a pacche il televisore.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2014)

Ha rovinato semplicemente tutto nell'ultimo giorno.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2014)

Via Cristante a 6, dentro Biabiany a 5

Solo il miglior dirigente del globo poteva concepire una simile genialata.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2014)

E ti ho pure quasi giustificato ieri ...
Bocca mia taci, quanto ti odio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2014)

Io continuo a pensare che SIA IN MALAFEDE . non ha senso quello che ha fatto oggi... sembra sia fatto apposta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Via Cristante a 6, dentro Biabiany a 5
> 
> Solo il miglior dirigente del mondo poteva inventarsi una simile genialata.



Eh, il bilancio con questi 4-5 millioni era proprio un problema.

2016

Valore Cristante: 25 m €
Valore Biabiany: 2 m €

Grande lungimiranza da parte della Societa.


----------



## AndrasWave (1 Settembre 2014)

Questo celebroleso sarebbe in grado di impacchettare Elsha e De Sciglio, dopo averli confermati al 1000000%, a due euro gli ultimi dieci minuti di mercato.

Falso come Giuda.


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Eh, il bilancio con questi 4-5 millioni era proprio un problema.
> 
> 2016
> 
> ...



Tastierista, Galliani non sa che cosa sia il 2016 fino a quando non ci sarà arrivato. Ragiona in modo diverso da noi


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2014)

Fermate il condor !!! Ripeto fermate il condor


----------



## Albijol (1 Settembre 2014)

Se al posto di Cristante non arriva nessuno allora Galliani è da TSO


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Tastierista, Galliani non sa che cosa sia il 2016 fino a quando non ci sarà arrivato. Ragiona in modo diverso da noi



Ma quante ne ha combinato solo oggi? E una cosi impercepibile. Si potrebbe scrivere una lista delle sue mosse sbagliate e dramme ridicole nei ultimi anni piu lunga delle cronache del ghiaccio e del fuoco.


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2014)

A 2 ore e mezza dalla chiusura del mercato ci ritroviamo con una rosa stralunga piena di giocatori che per un motivo o per un altro dovevano gia esser stati ceduti da settimane. Albertazzi, Mexes, Zaccardo, Essien, Saponara, Niang...Senza parole. E siamo ancora senza un esterno di riserva. 2 ore e mezza. ...


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2014)

Condor che non becca ha già beccato


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

se non era per Zaccardo avremmo preso un mediocre e invece è arrivato Bonaventura!!

goduta totale!!

ovviamente non è merito del Gallo....


----------



## Albijol (1 Settembre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se al posto di Cristante non arriva nessuno allora Galliani è da TSO



Scusami se ho dubitato di te sommo


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2014)

Faccio pegno, Sommo Condor Reale! Cambio Avatar!


----------



## Serginho (1 Settembre 2014)

Stavolta il condor ha avuto ragione


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2014)

Ma che ragione , lui la cappellata l aveva fatta ... Bisogna ringraziare Zacscarso per aver rifiutato


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

Ha chiuso la trattativa Bonaventura in 10 minuti e 14 secondi, con i soldi in mano.

Ciò dimostra che se non ha soldi a disposizione, o se la proprietà chiede di fare i salti mortali, diventa difficile anche solo pensare di imbastire trattative.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha chiuso la trattativa Bonaventura in 10 minuti e 14 secondi, con i soldi in mano.
> 
> Ciò dimostra che se non ha soldi a disposizione, o se la proprietà chiede di fare i salti mortali, diventa difficile anche solo pensare di imbastire trattative.



Mah una rondine non fa primavera. Nello specifico avrà fatto bene ma sappiamo che le trattative alla Galliani non sono queste.

Detto questo a zero euro era impossibile comprare meglio quest'anno.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah una rondine non fa primavera. Nello specifico avrà fatto bene ma sappiamo che le trattative alla Galliani non sono queste.
> 
> Detto questo a zero euro era impossibile comprare meglio quest'anno.




Assolutamente. Io mi riferisco, specificamente, a QUESTO mercato. Poi, se vogliamo parlare degli errori passati non la finiamo più.

Ma senza soldi è davvero complicato per tutti (in generale).


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha chiuso la trattativa Bonaventura in 10 minuti e 14 secondi, con i soldi in mano.
> 
> Ciò dimostra che se non ha soldi a disposizione, o se la proprietà chiede di fare i salti mortali, diventa difficile anche solo pensare di imbastire trattative.



Diego Lopez, Alex, Menez a zero, Bonaventura a 7 mln in 10 minuti sono colpi da grandissimo dirigente. Da persona che ha grandissima esperienza e conoscenze fondamentali, come lui stesso va decantando.

Il problema è un'altro. Ha fatto trattative navigando a vista e alla fine abbiamo una rosa di 28 giocatori senza avere i sostituti adatti in determinati ruoli. Sogliano, invece, vende Iturbe e prende il suo erede perfetto: stesso ruolo, stesso talento, potenzialmente anche più forte. Fossero in coppia magari avremmo uno squadrone


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez, Alex, Menez a zero, Bonaventura a 7 mln in 10 minuti sono colpi da grandissimo dirigente. Da persona che ha grandissima esperienza e conoscenze fondamentali, come lui stesso va decantando.
> 
> Il problema è un'altro. Ha fatto trattative navigando a vista e alla fine abbiamo una rosa di 28 giocatori senza avere i sostituti adatti in determinati ruoli. Sogliano, invece, vende Iturbe e prende il suo erede perfetto: stesso ruolo, stesso talento, potenzialmente anche più forte. Fossero in coppia magari avremmo uno squadrone



Sicuramente, sempre se Sogliano contasse qualcosa.


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2014)

Dopo che negli ultimi mesi è stato più volte criticato da tifosi, parte della stampa e Barbara e il posto non sembrava più così stabile ha fatto la miglior sessione dal 2011, un caso


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Oh niente intrallazzi con Preziosi, dispiace solo per il croato.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2014)

Lo odio, non lo posso vedere, ma onestamente quest'anno con 11 milioni non si poteva fare un mercato migliore di questo.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2014)

Strafelice di aver preso Bonaventura.

Ma aspettate ad esultare, è più ala che centrocampista, e l' ala non ci serve, o almeno se serviva, ne serviva una fortissima.

Come centrocampista TITOLARE del Milan, è tutto da verificare.


----------



## Ringhio25 (2 Settembre 2014)

Galliani a fatto un mercato pazzesco considerando i pochi soldi messi a disposizione dal presidente...ricordiamoci che Berlusconi gli a anche tolto i soldi ricavati della vendita di Balotelli. A venduto Cristante e pagato Bonaventura...con i soldi di Paloschi,Salamon e Constant a pagato Poli e. Rami...Diego Lopez,Alex,Menez,Torres sono quarti titolari a zero...davvero un gran bel mercato da 8 in pagella.
Grazie Galliani.


----------



## vota DC (2 Settembre 2014)

Però Marotta sarebbe riuscito a ricavare qualche milione pure dalla cessione di Robinho!


----------



## AndrasWave (2 Settembre 2014)

Per una serie di circostanze ha piazzato il colpo Bonaventura, che per inciso è un ottimo giocatore, ma che non sposta più di tanto gli equilibri.

L'esaltazione per l'ultimi istanti di calciomercato non cancella annate di idiozie, compresa l'ultima. Vendere Cristante.

Può far passare finché vuole che è stato il giocatore ad andare via, ma se anche così fosse, dimostra quanto siamo una società debole di fronte a chi vorrebbe partire o che ci tiene in ostaggio perchè non se ne vuole andare.

E ringraziamo Zaccardo..


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2014)

Io mi chiedo come sia possibile il fatto che che stesse andando a comprare Biabiany ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo come sia possibile il fatto che che stesse andando a comprare Biabiany ...



Chiedilo al mio Avatar nuovo


----------



## Petrecte (2 Settembre 2014)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Per una serie di circostanze ha piazzato il colpo Bonaventura, che per inciso è un ottimo giocatore, ma che non sposta più di tanto gli equilibri.
> 
> L'esaltazione per l'ultimi istanti di calciomercato non cancella annate di idiozie, compresa l'ultima. Vendere Cristante.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Denni90 (2 Settembre 2014)

sto giro ha ragione il ragioniere...niente da dire...ottimo mercato


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (25 Novembre 2014)

dove sei galliani? perché non presenti più il tuo faccione in tv dopo le partite:? sei trincerato nel tuo ufficio impegnato a distribuire colla sulla tua sedia per incollartici meglio sopra?

perché usi tanta colla quando potresti avere la schiera di top club pronti a darti le chiavi dei loro forzieri? ci sono il real il psg e barcellona che sbavano per avere un dg così moderno e aggiornato. perché non mandi il tuo curriculum e ci liberi del tuo talento una volta per tutte?

ah già la buona uscita...... quella che "...sto trattando la mia buona uscita....." ah no non c'è nessuna buona uscita perché il presidente mi rinnova il contratto di anno in anno......


----------



## Tobi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ho spento le speranze. Ci vediamo quando avremo uno stadio nuovo e qualche dirigente in meno


----------



## Hammer (7 Dicembre 2014)

Non parla più davanti alle telecamere, ha smesso di fare il brillante.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non parla più davanti alle telecamere, ha smesso di fare il brillante.



La sconfitta è sempre orfana....


----------



## Penny.wise (8 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non parla più davanti alle telecamere, ha smesso di fare il brillante.



che clown, quando vinciamo è subito lì a fare lo splendido, però.


----------



## runner (10 Dicembre 2014)

ragazzi ma ce pensa lui per il mercato a Gennaio?

che famo?

tutti alle Maldive e torniamo a giochi fatti?


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Dicembre 2014)

l'opinione che ho della sua persona ovviamente non cambia, ma nel mercato riesce ancora a dire la sua. Grande operazione


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Dicembre 2014)

Con gli affari Biabiany- Bonaventura e Torres-Cerci è stato bravo e fortunato, gli errori hanno generato opportunità incredibili, ma si sa il calcio è così


----------



## Djici (25 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Con gli affari Biabiany- Bonaventura e Torres-Cerci è stato bravo e fortunato, gli errori hanno generato opportunità incredibili, ma si sa il calcio è così



Operazione straordinaria ma correge soltanto un primo sbaglio.
24 mesi di torres costano sui 20 millioni di solo ingaggio.
cerci per 24 mesi costava sui 24 mln (16 di cartellino + 4 a l'anno).

qualcuno dira che ci abbiamo comunque guadagnato... ma intanto con un cerci da luglio la squadra sarebbe piu in alto... ma come sempre il lato sportivo non conta molto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Dicembre 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> Operazione straordinaria ma correge soltanto un primo sbaglio.
> 24 mesi di torres costano sui 20 millioni di solo ingaggio.
> cerci per 24 mesi costava sui 24 mln (16 di cartellino + 4 a l'anno).
> 
> qualcuno dira che ci abbiamo comunque guadagnato... ma intanto con un cerci da luglio la squadra sarebbe piu in alto... ma come sempre il lato sportivo non conta molto.



Però dovevi staccare un assegno subito, cosa che qualcuno ( Berlusconi ) non gli ha permesso di fare, dovendo scegliere avrebbe ovviamente preso subito Cerci, anzi, gli aveva già dato la parola.

La cosa sbagliata è il tipo di ripiego che si è scelto.


----------



## SlimShady (25 Dicembre 2014)

al di la degli errori che tutti possiamo commettere, mettere in dubbio uno come Galliani e folle. È vero che a volte fa innervosire, è anche vero che sbaglia ma il suo lavoro lo sa fare dannatamente bene. Poi la questione stipendio: noi paghiamo fino a giugno Torres ma per l anno prossimo noi pagheremo Cerci e loro Torres.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Dicembre 2014)

SlimShady ha scritto:


> al di la degli errori che tutti possiamo commettere, mettere in dubbio uno come Galliani e folle. È vero che a volte fa innervosire, è anche vero che sbaglia ma *il suo lavoro lo sa fare dannatamente bene.* Poi la questione stipendio: noi paghiamo fino a giugno Torres ma per l anno prossimo noi pagheremo Cerci e loro Torres.



secondo me invece no.. uno bravo progetta le cose..non va a caso... avesse fatto bene il suo lavoro, non saremo qua a campare con i vari parametri zero..di soldi ne ha buttati via fin troppo... poi certo, per certe operazione ha fatto dei capolavori, ma io non cambio idea su Galliani...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Però dovevi staccare un assegno subito, cosa che qualcuno ( Berlusconi ) non gli ha permesso di fare, dovendo scegliere avrebbe ovviamente preso subito Cerci, anzi, gli aveva già dato la parola.
> 
> La cosa sbagliata è il tipo di ripiego che si è scelto.



Concordo. A conti fatti, senza il supporto di Berlusconi, negli ultimi tempi Galliani è riuscito a prendere: Honda, Alex, Menez, Diego Lopez e Cerci. L'unica operazione non studiata è stata quella di Bonaventura (preso all'ultimo momento), ma le altre sono state condotte magistralmente sebbene i soliti tromboni anti Fester provino a sostenere il contrario (le operazioni positive degli ultimi tempi superano quelle negative).

Soltanto Galliani poteva riuscire a farsi dare per 18 mesi (a 6 mesi da quando va in scadenza) un giocatore pagato 16M in cambio di un bidone preso a 0. E senza rimetterci una lira, ma praticamente scambiando soltanto fisicamente i giocatori.


----------



## SlimShady (25 Dicembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> secondo me invece no.. uno bravo progetta le cose..non va a caso... avesse fatto bene il suo lavoro, non saremo qua a campare con i vari parametri zero..di soldi ne ha buttati via fin troppo... poi certo, per certe operazione ha fatto dei capolavori, ma io non cambio idea su Galliani...



le strisciate, da sempre, non hanno mai avuto progetti tecnici. Poi come detto ha sbagliato anche lui sia chiaro. Ma certe perle ( in senso buono ) non le avrebbero fatte quasi nessuno. Roba che se va l'Inter a chiedere Cerci all atletico è capace che gli sparano oltre i 15 milioni. Volente o nolente Galliani è uno conosciuto e sa il fatto suo!


----------



## 666psycho (25 Dicembre 2014)

SlimShady ha scritto:


> le strisciate, da sempre, non hanno mai avuto progetti tecnici. Poi come detto ha sbagliato anche lui sia chiaro. Ma certe perle ( in senso buono ) non le avrebbero fatte quasi nessuno. Roba che se va l'Inter a chiedere Cerci all atletico è capace che gli sparano oltre i 15 milioni. Volente o nolente Galliani è uno conosciuto e sa il fatto suo!



certo Galliani a potere e certe cose puo farlo solo lui, quello non lo metto assolutamente in dubbio..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (25 Dicembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> secondo me invece no.. uno bravo progetta le cose..non va a caso... avesse fatto bene il suo lavoro, non saremo qua a campare con i vari parametri zero..di soldi ne ha buttati via fin troppo... poi certo, per certe operazione ha fatto dei capolavori, ma io non cambio idea su Galliani...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ..........A conti fatti, senza il supporto di Berlusconi, negli ultimi tempi Galliani è riuscito a prendere: Honda, Alex, Menez, Diego Lopez e Cerci. L'unica operazione non studiata è stata quella di Bonaventura (preso all'ultimo momento), ma le altre sono state condotte magistralmente sebbene i soliti tromboni anti Fester provino a sostenere il contrario (le operazioni positive degli ultimi tempi superano quelle negative).
> Soltanto Galliani poteva riuscire a farsi dare per 18 mesi (a 6 mesi da quando va in scadenza) un giocatore pagato 16M in cambio di un bidone preso a 0. E senza rimetterci una lira, ma praticamente scambiando soltanto fisicamente i giocatori.



Secondo me (sarò un trombone anti-Fenster), per acquisire giocatori bravi senza quattrini non occorre essere dei fenomeni, occorre avere osservatori giusti e buoni contatti. Galliani ci ha messo poco del suo. In compenso si avvale di stipendi oltre la norma. L'operazione Torres è emblematica, ma anche quella di Mexès.
Il primo mi aveva stupito nei mondiali: era a tutti gli effetti un giocatore finito. Ce lo hanno regalato, purchè ci accollassimo uno stipendio a dir poco inusitato. Mexés ci è costato un patrimonio in stipendio. Alex costa ma non vede mai il campo.
Il difetto sta nel FPF: non puoi acquistare giocatori spendendo in cartellino, ma se sfori il C.E. non gliene frega niente a nessuno. Tutto viene rimandato all'anno successivo. E il Bilancio piange e ti costringere a cedere i migliori giocatori per fare cassa, anche perchè i brocchi strapagati restano inchiodati ai loro benefit.
E' stato bravo a portare a casa D.Lopez, caldeggiato da Ancelotti. Menéz consigliato da T.Silva e apprezzato da Ibra. Honda sognava di giocare nel Milan, ma aveva l'orologio indietro di qualche anno:il fascino del Milan era già tramontato e lui non se n'era accorto.
Ora aspettiamo di vedere chi verrà ceduto per tappare il buco di bilancio. Creato dagli stipendi del magistrale Galliani.
Cerci è stata una genialata di Galliani, è vero, ma pagando per due anni Torres spenderemo poco meno di quanto ci sarebbe costato un Cerci in fase di mercato estivo, cartellino e stipendio compresi.
A conti fatti e _solo se tutto andrà bene _l'operazione è stata rimediata in extremis...


----------



## Heaven (26 Dicembre 2014)

È una delle rovine ormai del Milan, però quando fa sti colpi alla Cerci è molto simpatico.


----------



## Love (26 Dicembre 2014)

lo farei scendere in campo solo per le grandi trattative...per il resto lascerei spazio ad altri...con una rosa ben lontana da quella della juve abbiamo con i bianconeri un monte ingaggi quasi identico...ed ho detto tutto..


----------



## Albijol (26 Dicembre 2014)

SlimShady ha scritto:


> al di la degli errori che tutti possiamo commettere, mettere in dubbio uno come Galliani e folle. È vero che a volte fa innervosire, è anche vero che sbaglia ma il suo lavoro lo sa fare dannatamente bene.



dai per favore, vatti a vedere i calciomercati che ha fatto dal 2004 al 2013, c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli


----------



## SlimShady (26 Dicembre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> dai per favore, vatti a vedere i calciomercati che ha fatto dal 2004 al 2013, c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli



non sta a me dover spiegare il passato di Galliani. Se è considerato uno dei migliori dirigenti al mondo un motivo ci sarà. Nessuno nel mondo del calcio è esente da errori e certi colpi di mercato li può fare solo lui. L'acquisto di Ibra rappresenta cos'è Galliani. Poi oh non sta a me difenderlo e non me ne viene in tasca nulla ma diversi milanisti lo sottovalutano parecchio. Ci sono società anche big che darebbero un rene per averlo come dirigente.


----------



## Djici (26 Dicembre 2014)

SlimShady ha scritto:


> non sta a me dover spiegare il passato di Galliani. Se è considerato uno dei migliori dirigenti al mondo un motivo ci sarà. Nessuno nel mondo del calcio è esente da errori e certi colpi di mercato li può fare solo lui. L'acquisto di Ibra rappresenta cos'è Galliani. Poi oh non sta a me difenderlo e non me ne viene in tasca nulla ma diversi milanisti lo sottovalutano parecchio. Ci sono società anche big che darebbero un rene per averlo come dirigente.



questa campagna acquisti e stata buona... forse buonissima considerando il poco denaro che si poteva spendere (ma se abbiamo poco da spendere e anche colpa sua) ma mi citi l'operazione ibra in entrata per dire quanto e forte galliani ?
io vedo pure un operazione ibra in uscita da mani nei capelli...

comunque ripeto quello che dico da anni.
galliani vive alla giornata... se ce un giocatore scontento o a parametro zero e il primo a fiondarsi... ma la verita e che non pensa al lato sportivo... non puoi rompere le balle per 2-3 mesi con un fantomatico esterno destro d'attaco mancino per poi provare a prendere biabiany e quando non ci riesci vai a prendere bonaventura.
non puoi lasciare la rosa con 2 soli terzini.
non puoi lasciare la squadra senza centravanti.

capisco che non puo avere una rosa con 40 giocatori ma se abbiamo quelli scarsoni strapagti che non vogliono andarsene, ancora una volta qualche responsabilita ce l'ha.


----------



## Albijol (26 Dicembre 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> io vedo pure un operazione ibra in uscita da mani nei capelli...



ricordiamolo sempre


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Dicembre 2014)

adesso per l'operazione cerci qualcuno si azzarda a rivalutare l'operato di galliani ? certo che avete proprio la memoria corta


----------



## Hammer (26 Dicembre 2014)

Era l'unico modo per rimediare, seppur parzialmente, alla SCIAGURATA e FOLLE operazione Torres


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> adesso per l'operazione cerci qualcuno si azzarda a rivalutare l'operato di galliani ? certo che avete proprio la memoria corta



.


----------



## 13-33 (26 Dicembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> secondo me invece no.. uno bravo progetta le cose..non va a caso... avesse fatto bene il suo lavoro, non saremo qua a campare con i vari parametri zero..di soldi ne ha buttati via fin troppo... poi certo, per certe operazione ha fatto dei capolavori, ma io non cambio idea su Galliani...


Bravo il problemo di Galliani e la mancanza di programmazione lui vive a la giornata a volte va bene ( Ibra, V.Bommel...) a volte va male ma la peggior de cose e che a la fine abbiamo siempre bucci enorme nel bilancio e questo no va bene.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> adesso per l'operazione cerci qualcuno si azzarda a rivalutare l'operato di galliani ? certo che avete proprio la memoria corta



E' così dalla notte dei tempi. Appena azzecca un'operazione ridiventa il miglior ad della galassia. Nessuno che accenna al fatto che abbiamo cominciato la stagione con due terzini di ruolo e un centrocampo da mani nei capelli. Non aveva preso l'ala che aveva tanto decantato e che è riuscito perfino a prendere uno peggiore di Balotelli.
L'unica operazione riuscitagli bene quest'estate è stata Menez, che tra l'altro è un parametro 0. Fosse per Galliani, ora avremmo Biabiany in squadra e non Bonaventura.
Galliani è inadatto al calcio moderno e deve farsi da parte per il bene del Milan.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' così dalla notte dei tempi. Appena azzecca un'operazione ridiventa il miglior ad della galassia. Nessuno che accenna al fatto che abbiamo cominciato la stagione con due terzini di ruolo e un centrocampo da mani nei capelli. Non aveva preso l'ala che aveva tanto decantato e che è riuscito perfino a prendere uno peggiore di Balotelli.
> L'unica operazione riuscitagli bene quest'estate è stata Menez, che tra l'altro è un parametro 0. Fosse per Galliani, ora avremmo Biabiany in squadra e non Bonaventura.
> Galliani è inadatto al calcio moderno e deve farsi da parte per il bene del Milan.



senza dimenticare agazzi che percepisce 1 mil netto per fare il terzo portiere


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> senza dimenticare agazzi che percepisce 1 mil nett per fare il terzo portiere



No comment 

Aggiungo a Menez anche Diego Lopez cmq


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> No comment
> 
> Aggiungo a Menez anche Diego Lopez cmq



diego lopez è stato preso d'urgenza dopo aver visto come gioca agazzi , questo a riprova che galliani non segue i giocatori che deve comprare , li supervisiona dopo averli acquistati


----------



## arcanum (26 Dicembre 2014)

Ma mi dite un dirigente che ha preso negli ultimi anni quasi solo campioni? OVVIO che ci siano stati anche dei bidoni, però senza soldi per fare mercato cosa pensate di ottenere?

Con 1-2 euro al giorno riuscite sempre a fare ottime cene? Non credo! A volte mister B. non gli da neanche un centesimo, eppure qualche buon giocatore spunta sempre. 

Nell'ultimo anno Galliani ha fatto quasi solo buone operazioni, bisogna ammetterlo. Se va in porto la trattativa per Cerci è proprio un genio del male...Cerci non è stato pagato poco quest'estate. Ci stiamo a lamentare noi tra l'altro, e i tifosi dell'Atletico che cavolo dovrebbero dire? Quelli ora stanno ad esultare...mi sa che dovremmo prendere esempio dal loro entusiasmo


----------



## 666psycho (26 Dicembre 2014)

SlimShady ha scritto:


> non sta a me dover spiegare il passato di Galliani. Se è considerato uno dei migliori dirigenti al mondo un motivo ci sarà. Nessuno nel mondo del calcio è esente da errori e certi colpi di mercato li può fare solo lui. L'acquisto di Ibra rappresenta cos'è Galliani. Poi oh non sta a me difenderlo e non me ne viene in tasca nulla ma diversi milanisti lo sottovalutano parecchio. Ci sono società anche big che darebbero un rene per averlo come dirigente.




cmq é facile concludere affari se regali milioni e milioni a destra e sinistra...


----------



## mr.wolf (26 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' così dalla notte dei tempi. Appena azzecca un'operazione ridiventa il miglior ad della galassia. Nessuno che accenna al fatto che abbiamo cominciato la stagione con due terzini di ruolo e un centrocampo da mani nei capelli. Non aveva preso l'ala che aveva tanto decantato e che è riuscito perfino a prendere uno peggiore di Balotelli.
> L'unica operazione riuscitagli bene quest'estate è stata Menez, che tra l'altro è un parametro 0. Fosse per Galliani, ora avremmo Biabiany in squadra e non Bonaventura.
> Galliani è inadatto al calcio moderno e deve farsi da parte per il bene del Milan.


concordo in pieno,basta pensare che il milan a luglio aveva una rosa di quasi 40 giocatori e di questi massimo 7-8 erano di buon livello


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Dicembre 2014)

Cercherei di distinguere nettamente tra le sue reali capacità di Talent Scout e quelle di conduzione nelle trattative.

Nel giudizio dei giocatori è chiaramente incapace, deve assolutamente essere affiancato da un direttore tecnico,
ormai ne azzecca 1 su 10, con filotti di errori tecnici veramente clamorosi: Matri, Torres, Essien, 

Nel condurre le trattative è tutt'altra cosa, probabilmente in n° 1 al mondo


----------



## arcanum (27 Dicembre 2014)

Operazione Cerci davvero da rammollito, da dirigente finito  aahahahahhah


----------



## O Animal (27 Dicembre 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Operazione Cerci davvero da rammollito, da dirigente finito  aahahahahhah



Figlia di quella Torres che ci costerà 10 milioni in 2 anni per 588 minuti di campo e 1 gol...


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Figlia di quella Torres che ci costerà 10 milioni in 2 anni per 588 minuti di campo e 1 gol...



Più le prestazioni di cerci per i restanti 18 mesi


----------



## arcanum (27 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Figlia di quella Torres che ci costerà 10 milioni in 2 anni per 588 minuti di campo e 1 gol...



Cairo vendeva Cerci a 20 milioni...aggiungici lo stipendi di oltre due milioni dell'italiano e fatti due conti. La matematica non è difficilissima, provaci


----------



## O Animal (27 Dicembre 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Cairo vendeva Cerci a 20 milioni...aggiungici lo stipendi di oltre due milioni dell'italiano e fatti due conti. La matematica non è difficilissima, provaci



Fatta non preoccuparti... Devi calcolare che il giocatore non è nostro ma solo in prestito... Un prestito che ci costa 6 milioni più ingaggio... non proprio regalato...


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Dicembre 2014)

Galliani è un AD. Quando fa l'AD, e quindi conduce le trattative, probabilmente è il migliore al mondo. Quando vuole fare il DS invece, fa solamente danni, perchè di calciatori non se ne intende.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Dicembre 2014)

Vi ricordo che lo scambio è stato possibile solo perche Torres è stato un acquisto disgustoso e già dopo 4 mesi non vedevano l'ora di liberarsi. Torres che ci costerà comunque 8 milioni netti a bilancio visto che gli è stato fatto un contratto da top player


----------



## arcanum (27 Dicembre 2014)

Madò ragazzi non è difficile, davvero:

4 mesi fa: 

valore di Cerci (circa 20 milioni di cartellino + stipendio da 2,2 milioni)
valore Torres (0 di cartellino + stipendio da 4 milioni)

ora:

paghiamo quest'anno solo i 4 milioni di Torres e abbiamo avuto 4 mesi lo spagnolo e i restanti mesi Cerci. Dal prossimo anno pagheremo solo lo stipendio di Cerci. ZERO euro di cartellini.

Spiegatemi dove sta la fregatura economica beccata da Galliani!


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (27 Dicembre 2014)

Parto dal presupposto che negli ultimi anni ha fatto un certo numero di errori, ma la cosa per me è assolutamente normale perchè capita a chi si occupa di mercato e capiterà sempre in tutte le squadre.
Ma bisogna ammettere che per acquistare Diego Lopez, Alex, Menez e Cerci qualsiasi altro dirigente avrebbe speso almeno 30 milioni.
Lui ha speso zero. Non male davvero


----------



## O Animal (27 Dicembre 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Madò ragazzi non è difficile, davvero:
> 
> 4 mesi fa:
> 
> ...



Stai tranquillo che ti spiego...

Di Torres pagheremo metà stipendio per tutto il periodo del prestito a Madrid...

4 milioni lordi già spesi + 2 milioni lordi per i prossimi 6 mesi + 4 milioni lordi per i successivi 12 mesi... Totale 10 milioni lordi per il solo Torres...

A questo aggiungi l'2,8 lordi di questa stagione per Cerci più i 5,4 della prossima... Totale 8,2 milioni per le prestazioni di Cerci...

Conto finale della serva: ci siamo garantiti per la modica cifra di 18,2 milioni di Euro le prestazioni in prestito di Cerci per un periodo di 18 mesi alla fine dei quali, sia che faccia bene sia che faccia male, tornerà ad essere un giocatore dell'Atletico...

Se per te un prestito da 18,2 milioni di euro è un'affare mi arrendo...


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Stai tranquillo che ti spiego...
> 
> Di Torres pagheremo metà stipendio per tutto il periodo del prestito a Madrid...
> 
> ...



Dalle ultime notizie pare che l'ingaggio di Cerci da noi sarà di circa 2,8 netti, quindi le cifre sono anche superiori. In totale secondo i tuoi calcoli e con le cifre aggiornate l'esborso sarebbe di 18,4 milioni se non sbaglio.

Ma non c'è niente di cui sorprendersi. Se vuoi i giocatori, li paghi. Non avremmo investito niente sui cartellini, ma l'esborso è di 18,4 milioni per mezza stagione di Torres e una stagione e mezza di Cerci.
Mi chiedo: ma chi pensa che Galliani 70enne sia più furbo dei dirigenti di una società come l'Atletico Madrid, vive su Marte?

EDIT: Ho visto che hai aggiornato anche tu


----------



## DannySa (27 Dicembre 2014)

Scusate ma solo il Milan paga gli stipendi? quanto è stato speso per i cartellini dei 2?
Chi pensa che non faremo piazza pulita dei contrattoni in estate è un pazzo.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Dicembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Scusate ma solo il Milan paga gli stipendi? quanto è stato speso per i cartellini dei 2?
> Chi pensa che non faremo piazza pulita dei contrattoni in estate è un pazzo.



Beh quando c'è l'occasione la cogliamo al balzo, tipo come è successo a Muntari e Robinho.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Stai tranquillo che ti spiego...
> 
> Di Torres pagheremo metà stipendio per tutto il periodo del prestito a Madrid...
> 
> ...



Ma a casa tua gli anni durano 18 mesi? l'ingagio di Torres è di 8 milioni lordi annui
pertanto alla fine spenderemo 16 milioni in due anni, 6 mesi di Torres e 18 di Cerci

Il sunto è semplice in estate non andava preso Torres, si sapeva che era finito, ora aver trasferito l'ingaggio di Torres su Cerci è stato un capolavoro, anche se giustamente non và a compensare l'erroraccio sullo spagnolo


----------



## O Animal (27 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh quando c'è l'occasione la cogliamo al balzo, tipo come è successo a Muntari e Robinho.



Fossero solo quelli... E Muntari lascia ben capire che non è cambiato nulla... Altro che dalla prossima estate...

Anche il fatto che abbiamo dovuto alzare l'ingaggio a Cerci mi lascia basito... 2,2 a Madrid vanno bene mentre a Milano ce ne vogliono 2,8... Tanto paga Silvio... 



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma a casa tua gli anni durano 18 mesi? l'ingagio di Torres è di 8 milioni lordi annui
> pertanto alla fine spenderemo 16 milioni in due anni, 6 mesi di Torres e 18 di Cerci
> 
> Il sunto è semplice in estate non andava preso Torres, si sapeva che era finito, ora aver trasferito l'ingaggio di Torres su Cerci è stato un capolavoro, anche se giustamente non và a compensare l'erroraccio sullo spagnolo



Ho fatto semplicemente il conto della serva sul totale degli ingaggi... Se abbiamo già pagato 6 mesi a Torres abbiamo già versato 4 milioni lordi... Se paghiamo metà ingaggio fino a Giugno 2016 ne verseremo altri 6 lordi (2 lordi per il resto di questa stagione e altri 4 lordi per la seguente).

Se poi i prossimi 6 lordi vuoi imputarli al prestito di Cerci o al mago Zurlí a me fa lo stesso... Ma a conti fatti l'esborso è quello..


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Dicembre 2014)

A Cerci vanno 2,6-2,8 ma a Torres pagheremo meno di metà, è logico, c'è scritto parti quasi uguali.


Alla fine siamo sui 9 lordi all'anno a stare larghi, per un totale ( nei 18 mesi ) di 13,5 lordi.

Contro i 12 lordi che avremmo speso per Torres.

Poi tra 18 mesi vedremo quale sarà il valore di mercato di Cerci eh, massimo lo paghi 8 a un anno dalla scadenza.

8+13,5+4 ( il lordo dei primi sei mesi di Torres ) =25,5

Cosa costava l'operazione Cerci da giugno invece ? 16 (circa) + 8,8 di stipendi lordi fino al 2017 = 24,8

Vostro onore ho finito.

Ah, e i soldi per staccare l'assegno a Giugno non c'erano.


----------



## O Animal (27 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A Cerci vanno 2,6-2,8 ma a Torres pagheremo meno di metà, è logico, c'è scritto parti quasi uguali.
> 
> 
> Alla fine siamo sui 9 lordi all'anno a stare larghi, per un totale ( nei 18 mesi ) di 13,5 lordi.
> ...



Bello fare i conti senza oste... 

Innanzitutto se l'Atletico dice che non paga per motivi di bilancio Torres più di quanto stia pagando Cerci a casa mia loro continueranno a pagare i 2/2,2 che pagavano Cerci e il resto lo mettiamo noi... 
Per di più noi siamo così furbi che per convincere Cerci a venire nella triste Milano (manco fosse San Pietroburgo) gli abbiamo dato un aumento di 600.000 euro (ovviamente interamente a carico nostro e non dell'Atletico, mica sono fessi loro) e questo riporta i numeri degli ingaggi a 18,2 e non a 13,5...

In quanto al riscatto (non concordato) voglio proprio vedere se (nell'augurato caso di esplosione) l'Atletico lo vende a meno della metà di quanto l'ha pagato con magari mezza Europa interessata.. ma questo ce lo dirà solo il tempo... Ma il caso Taarabt qualcosa dovrebbe avercelo insegnato...



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di 2-3 milioni totali di differenza....



Ognuno la pensa come vuole ma gridare alla genialata di Galliani per aver pagato il prestito secco di un giocatore 14,2 milioni (se non vogliamo contare i 4 già spesi per Torres) mi sembra abbastanza ingenuo...


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Bello fare i conti senza oste...
> 
> Innanzitutto se l'Atletico dice che non paga per motivi di bilancio Torres più di quanto stia pagando Cerci a casa mia loro continueranno a pagare i 2/2,2 che pagavano Cerci e il resto lo mettiamo noi...
> Per di più noi siamo così furbi che per convincere Cerci a venire nella triste Milano (manco fosse San Pietroburgo) gli abbiamo dato un aumento di 600.000 euro (ovviamente interamente a carico nostro e non dell'Atletico, mica sono fessi loro) e questo riporta i numeri degli ingaggi a 18,2 e non a 13,5...
> ...



Viene fuori massimo 14,4..... Il prezzo per il riscatto sarà quello, non stiamo parlando di Messi e neanche di Shaquiri e poi conta la volontà del giocatore, può impuntarsi e stare un anno fuori rosa da loro se vogliono.


----------



## Dexter (27 Dicembre 2014)

Parte delle colpe della situazione attuale del Milan sono sue ma, obiettivamente, nelle ultime due sessioni si sta muovendo discretamente. Cerci è un ottimo colpo e se riuscisse a mollare quel bidone di Elsha per un giocatore decente, tipo Destro ,sarebbe una gran cosa. Deve migliorare sui P0 (anzi, deve svegliarsi): la Juve prende i migliori, noi le figurine. Gente come Schar, Suso, Konoplyanka, sono occasioni imperdibili vista la nostra situazione.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A Cerci vanno 2,6-2,8 ma a Torres pagheremo meno di metà, è logico, c'è scritto parti quasi uguali.
> 
> 
> Alla fine siamo sui 9 lordi all'anno a stare larghi, per un totale ( nei 18 mesi ) di 13,5 lordi.
> ...



inutile stare a fare i conti della serva perchè non sappiamo i veri dettagli dei contratti (fatico a credere che torres si sia abbassato lo stipendio a 4 mil per venire da noi , ibra docet) ciò che sappiamo per vero sono i buchi in bilancio che ogni anno sono presenti


----------



## 666psycho (27 Dicembre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Parte delle colpe della situazione attuale del Milan sono sue ma, obiettivamente, nelle ultime due sessioni si sta muovendo discretamente. Cerci è un ottimo colpo e se riuscisse a mollare quel bidone di Elsha per un giocatore decente, tipo Destro ,sarebbe una gran cosa. Deve migliorare sui P0 (anzi, deve svegliarsi): la Juve prende i migliori, noi le figurine. Gente come Schar, Suso, Konoplyanka, sono occasioni imperdibili vista la nostra situazione.



boh io non vedo cos'ha Destro in più di un Pazzini o Matri.... se non gli metti la palla davanti alla porta non segna manco morto..


----------



## arcanum (27 Dicembre 2014)

Non sarà il solo Milan a pagare gli stipendi....sta di fatto che comprare Cerci i primi di settembre ci sarebbe costato circa 20 milioni di cartellino ai quali poi aggiungici lo stipendio del giocatore (netto, lordo o come piace a te). Prenderlo ora in cosa è meno conveniente dal punto di vista economico?

Non scervellatevi troppo, ve lo dico io: NULLA.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Dicembre 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Non sarà il solo Milan a pagare gli stipendi....sta di fatto che comprare Cerci i primi di settembre ci sarebbe costato circa 20 milioni di cartellino ai quali poi aggiungici lo stipendio del giocatore (netto, lordo o come piace a te). Prenderlo ora in cosa è meno conveniente dal punto di vista economico?
> 
> Non scervellatevi troppo, ve lo dico io: NULLA.



E' meno conveniente nel senso che comunque il cartellino non è tuo, anche se tra 18 mesi potrebbero cambiare tante cose.

Sono d'accordo col tuo discorso di fondo comunque. Però è stato anche un pò fortunato a trovare l'Atletico che ci cascasse.


----------



## Dexter (27 Dicembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> boh io non vedo cos'ha Destro in più di un Pazzini o Matri.... se non gli metti la palla davanti alla porta non segna manco morto..



Anche Inzaghi se è per questo... Con Cerci, Menez, Montolivo e Bonaventura in campo per me uno come Destro può dire la sua.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Dicembre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Anche Inzaghi se è per questo... Con Cerci, Menez, Montolivo e Bonaventura in campo per me uno come Destro può dire la sua.



forse si.. ma toglierei Menez, che non la passa manca morto..  cmq non scambierei mai il faraone per destro... mai poi mai..


----------



## arcanum (27 Dicembre 2014)

Solitamente a Gennaio non vengono cacciati soldi da un pò tutte le società, quindi si portano avanti solo trattative legate a scambi, prestiti e acquisizione giocatori a parametro zero (oddio, da noi funziona così anche durante il mercato estivo), perciò non mi aspetto grandi mosse per il centrocampo.

Secondo me però Fester ha già 1-2 trattative già iniziate per un centrocampista comunque.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2014)

Mezzo asino e mezzo eroe ... A proposito ma il nano non era tornato L amore per il Milan ?? Lo vedremo a gennaio .


----------



## Pivellino (27 Dicembre 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Solitamente a Gennaio non vengono cacciati soldi da un pò tutte le società



Ma perché quasi tutte le società chiudono il bilancio a metà anno.
Il Milan lo chiude il 31/12 e dunque dal primo gennaio ha tutto il bdg per gli acquisti a disposizione.
Se deve fare qualche investimento lo farà adesso, come le ultime stagioni insegnano.
Sperem.


----------



## iceman. (27 Dicembre 2014)

A centrocampo se vogliamo fare un upgrade bisogna prendere Khedira.


----------



## gabuz (28 Dicembre 2014)

Come al solito qui su, e non so spiegarmi il perché, o è tutto bianco oppure tutto nero.
Sembra di assistere alle discussioni del "è meglio Android, no è meglio Apple" o "è meglio la ps4, no tutta la vita l'xbox one".

È giusto ammettere sia quando fa bene, sia quando fa male. Senza arrivare ad elogiarlo o insultando forzatamente quando nell'occasione non lo meriterebbe. Così si perde di credibilità imho.

Del resto il DS perfetto non esiste, lo stesso celebratissimo Sabatini ha preso Emanuelson (ma non lo vedeva da noi?) e adesso non sa dove regalarlo


----------



## aleslash (28 Dicembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Come al solito qui su, e non so spiegarmi il perché, o è tutto bianco oppure tutto nero.
> Sembra di assistere alle discussioni del "è meglio Android, no è meglio Apple" o "è meglio la ps4, no tutta la vita l'xbox one".
> 
> È giusto ammettere sia quando fa bene, sia quando fa male. Senza arrivare ad elogiarlo o insultando forzatamente quando nell'occasione non lo meriterebbe. Così si perde di credibilità imho.
> ...



Emanuelson lo ha preso come tassa per arrivare a manolas, Raiola lavora così...


----------



## gabuz (28 Dicembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Emanuelson lo ha preso come tassa per arrivare a manolas, Raiola lavora così...



Certo, ma è il discorso dell'erba del vicino... quando stesso operazioni le facciamo noi siamo dei *******, per gli altri invece sono giustificabili. Alla fine la verità sta sempre in mezzo


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Dicembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Certo, ma è il discorso dell'erba del vicino... quando stesso operazioni le facciamo noi siamo dei *******, per gli altri invece sono giustificabili. Alla fine la verità sta sempre in mezzo



Ma credo che l'astio per Galliani non derivi dal fatto che prende solo parametri zero, sarebbe da sciocchi guardare il dito invece che la Luna. Sono sempre i soliti particolari a comprometterlo, il fatto che voglia avere carta bianca a 360 gradi su tutto, la mancanza di onestà intellettuale con i tifosi (che tanto hanno sempre l'anello al naso e confondono la gazzetta col vangelo), i soliti teatrini, "Con De Jong abbiamo colmato il gap", "Con Torres siamo competitivi".

Figuriamoci se mi indispettisce il fatto che non abbia potuto prendere Iturbe a Luglio.


----------



## aleslash (28 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma credo che l'astio per Galliani non derivi dal fatto che prende solo parametri zero, sarebbe da sciocchi guardare il dito invece che la Luna. Sono sempre i soliti particolari a comprometterlo, il fatto che voglia avere carta bianca a 360 gradi su tutto, la mancanza di onestà intellettuale con i tifosi (che tanto hanno sempre l'anello al naso e confondono la gazzetta col vangelo), i soliti teatrini, "Con De Jong abbiamo colmato il gap", "Con Torres siamo competitivi".
> 
> Figuriamoci se mi indispettisce il fatto che non abbia potuto prendere Iturbe a Luglio.



Aggiungo anche come dispone la stampa in suo favore(in ultimo campagna anti dejong)


----------



## Ian.moone (28 Dicembre 2014)

Operazione cerci: ennesimo capolavoro di galliani.

Sicuri?
-torres pagato 8 milioni per un anno
-cerci in prestito
-cerci se fa bene viene venduto dall'atletico (sicuramente non a noi)

Siamo diventati il parcheggio delle big..azz che bello.

Son contento di cerci, ma perché non si guarda alla base? OVVERO IL FALLIMENTO DI GALLIANI SU TORRES?

Giornali servi e gran parte dei tifosi pecoroni.


----------



## Djici (28 Dicembre 2014)

come sempre, ci muoviamo meglio a gennaio che a luglio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Dicembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Certo, ma è il discorso dell'erba del vicino... quando stesso operazioni le facciamo noi siamo dei *******, per gli altri invece sono giustificabili. Alla fine la verità sta sempre in mezzo



finchè su dieci operazioni ne indovini almeno la metà sei un ottimo ds , galliani di operazioni azzeccate ne ha fatte si e no un paio ; finchè prendi una tassa è un conto , ma quando riempi la squadra di tasse da pagare a tutti i procuratori è un altra cosa


----------



## gabuz (28 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> finchè su dieci operazioni ne indovini almeno la metà sei un ottimo ds , galliani di operazioni azzeccate ne ha fatte si e no un paio ; finchè prendi una tassa è un conto , ma quando riempi la squadra di tasse da pagare a tutti i procuratori è un altra cosa



Non voglio né mi interessa difendere Galliani, dico solo che è più facile vedere difetti e sottolineare gli errori di chi ci sta vicino. Tutti sbagliano, tutti pagano "le tasse". 
Torniamo a Sabatini, il mercato estivo è stato assolutamente negativo fino ad ora. Non oso immaginare i commenti che avrebbe ricevuto Galiani se, visto il rendimento, avesse preso:
Questo Ashley Cole
Emanuelson
Mr 30 mln Iturbe
7 mln per Astori

Con questo non voglio dire che Galliani non ha fatto errori. Li ha fatti e sono sotto gli occhi di tutti, secondo me però noi milanisti non siamo più in grado di giudicarlo in maniera oggettiva.


----------



## smallball (28 Dicembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non voglio né mi interessa difendere Galliani, dico solo che è più facile vedere difetti e sottolineare gli errori di chi ci sta vicino. Tutti sbagliano, tutti pagano "le tasse".
> Torniamo a Sabatini, il mercato estivo è stato assolutamente negativo fino ad ora. Non oso immaginare i commenti che avrebbe ricevuto Galiani se, visto il rendimento, avesse preso:
> Questo Ashley Cole
> Emanuelson
> ...



perfetto


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Dicembre 2014)

Beh ho capito , ma vai a vedere negli ultimi 12 anni cosa ha combinato ?? Noi siamo su questo forum da 15 anni e non ricordo un post di elogio a Galliani .


----------



## O Animal (28 Dicembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non voglio né mi interessa difendere Galliani, dico solo che è più facile vedere difetti e sottolineare gli errori di chi ci sta vicino. Tutti sbagliano, tutti pagano "le tasse".
> Torniamo a Sabatini, il mercato estivo è stato assolutamente negativo fino ad ora. Non oso immaginare i commenti che avrebbe ricevuto Galiani se, visto il rendimento, avesse preso:
> Questo Ashley Cole
> Emanuelson
> ...



Andiamo con calma...

Astori sino ad oggi è (nelle statistiche reali e non in quelle della Gazza) il miglior difensore della Serie A 14/15.
Iturbe sta soffrendo l'ambientamento e l'esplosione di Liajic (che a sua volta nei primi 6 mesi era sembrato materia oscura) e ad oggi tutti noi avremmo la maglietta di uno dei due avendoceli in squadra ed essendo 3/4 volte più forti dei nostri rifinitori.
Ashley Cole non è la sciagura che si legge, avrà sbagliato 3/4 partite ma ha fatto sicuramente meglio dei vari Abate, De Sciglio e Bonera...
Emanuelson è un errore ma credo uno dei pochi negli ultimi anni.. e comunque Galliani non l'aveva preso a 0 ma aveva dato all'Ajax 2,5 miloni...

Confrontare l'operato degli ultimi anni di Sabatini con quelli di Galliani è impietoso... Sappiamo tutti che Sabatini ha avuto parecchia liquidità per ristrutturare la squadra ma sappiamo anche che Galliani ha un fatturato che Sabatini si sogna e il monte ingaggi/spese operative che lo affossano sono solo e soltanto colpe di Galliani e cosa ben più grave e che non accennano a placarsi...


----------



## davoreb (28 Dicembre 2014)

Io Galliani l'ho quasi sempre difeso fino alla vicenda Seedorf.

Li siamo caduti moralmente cosi in basso che non trovo le parole.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Dicembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non voglio né mi interessa difendere Galliani, dico solo che è più facile vedere difetti e sottolineare gli errori di chi ci sta vicino. Tutti sbagliano, tutti pagano "le tasse".
> Torniamo a Sabatini, il mercato estivo è stato assolutamente negativo fino ad ora. Non oso immaginare i commenti che avrebbe ricevuto Galiani se, visto il rendimento, avesse preso:
> Questo Ashley Cole
> Emanuelson
> ...



assolutamente negativo è una considerazione molto opinabile :

emanuelson è la tassa per manolas e ci sta , astori non mi sembra stia facendo male , iturbe deve ambientarsi e sta avendo molti problemi fisici (l'anno scorso qualcuno qui dentro riteneva ljaicic un acquisto sbagliato ma dopo l'anno di ambientamento è il capocannoniere della roma) , cole è un acquisto dettato dall'esigenza (quando hai pochi soldi qualche svincolato per forza di cose lo devi prendere) . Nonostante il mercado che ti definisci assolutamente negativo , la roma con un fatturato inferiore al nostro si sta giocando lo scudetto con la juve


----------



## 666psycho (28 Dicembre 2014)

Forse la gente non capisce o non vuole capire, il ruolo di Galliani non é SOLO acquistare giocatori, ma é anche gestire la società, per anni ha avuto i pieni poteri e non ha gestito un bel niente, ne progettato niente. Senza parlare delle storie losche dietro a tanti affari con vari procuratori o anche preziosi (che primo o poi salteranno fuori), soldi regalati a gente che non li merita, non ha mai voluto un DS o non gli mai dato l'opportunità di lavorare bene, insomma secondo me il bilancio complessivo del ruolo di Galliani non si limita solo agli acquisti, ma anche a tante altre cose...e secondo me é palesemente NEGATIVO. Se attualmente non abbiamo più una lira, se il nostro monte ingaggi é da top squadra senza aver un top giocatore in squadra la colpa é principalmente sua! Perché dare i meriti a galliani solo per gli acquisti buoni e non dargli la colpa di tutto il resto che non va??? senza dimenticare neanche le prese in giro continue ai tifosi e le cavolate che spara ogni due giorni.... Galliani é un egocentrico che pensa solo alla sua persona e a i suoi interessi.... cercando sempre di fare bella figura... ma se siete contenti del suo operato meglio per voi.... io di certo non lo sono... e non sarà certo l'acquisto di Cerci, o compagnia bella che mi farà cambiare idea....


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (28 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Andiamo con calma...
> 
> Astori sino ad oggi è (nelle statistiche reali e non in quelle della Gazza) il miglior difensore della Serie A 14/15.
> *Iturbe sta soffrendo l'ambientamento e l'esplosione di Liajic (che a sua volta nei primi 6 mesi era sembrato materia oscura) e ad oggi tutti noi avremmo la maglietta di uno dei due avendoceli in squadra ed essendo 3/4 volte più forti dei nostri rifinitori.
> ...



Se la mettiamo così allora si può dire tutto, vediamo il mercato del milan con questi parametri:
Diego Lopez è fino ad oggi il miglior difensore della serie A
Alex quando ha giocato è stato uno dei migliori difensori della serie A
Torres sta soffrendo l'ambientamento e l'esplosione di Menez ma è comunque più forte di Borriello
Armero non è la sciagura che si legge in 2 partite giocate ha già un assist all'attivo

Sarei anche curioso di sapere in base a quali criteri Aslhey Cole sta facendo una stagione migliore di Abate...


----------



## O Animal (28 Dicembre 2014)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Se la mettiamo così allora si può dire tutto, vediamo il mercato del milan con questi parametri:
> Diego Lopez è fino ad oggi il miglior difensore della serie A
> Alex quando ha giocato è stato uno dei migliori difensori della serie A
> Torres sta soffrendo l'ambientamento e l'esplosione di Menez ma è comunque più forte di Borriello
> ...



Nessuno ha parlato male di Diego Lopez...
Alex ha l'età di mio nonno e sta facendo più infermeria che partitelle... non vedo come poterlo paragonare ad Astori...
Torres ha un ingaggio triplo a quello di Itrube ed è un investimento su un ragazzo di 21 anni fino al 2019 e non al 31 12 2014...
Armero non è assolutamente la sciagura che tutti scrivono... 
Il problema con i terzini è che si tende a guardare solo la parte offensiva ma purtroppo 2/3 cross azzeccati in 4 anni non determinano il successo di una squadra... Abate ha fatto nettamente meglio di Cole in fase offensiva ma ha fatto terribilmente peggio in quella difensiva sbagliando molti più passaggi e vincendo meno contrasti... Se poi vogliamo valutare i terzini esclusivamente per la fase offensiva possiamo tranquillamente dire che il migliore terzino del campionato è Lichtsteiner...

PS: uno con l'account DinastiaMaldini non può assolutamente difendere Galliani...


----------



## gabuz (28 Dicembre 2014)

Carissimi [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] e [MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION] il mio discorso è proprio questo. Il mercato degli altri tendiamo a giustificarlo, a parti invertite invece oggi saremmo qui a condannare la nostra società di aver buttato 30 mln per Iturbe, aver preso l'ennesimo bollito, aver preso un giocatore che si sapeva già sarebbe stato un cesso (bastava guardarlo al Milan) ecc...

E', come dicevo qualche post fa, il discorso che l'erba del vicino è sempre la più verde. Ma è normale, anzi normalissimo.
Se poi mi volete dire che il mercato della Roma è stato positivo alzo le mani visto che, Holebas a parte, non c'è un solo titolare tra i nuovi acquisti.


----------



## O Animal (28 Dicembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Carissimi [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] e [MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION] il mio discorso è proprio questo. Il mercato degli altri tendiamo a giustificarlo, a parti invertite invece oggi saremmo qui a condannare la nostra società di aver buttato 30 mln per Iturbe, aver preso l'ennesimo bollito, aver preso un giocatore che si sapeva già sarebbe stato un cesso (bastava guardarlo al Milan) ecc...
> 
> E', come dicevo qualche post fa, il discorso che l'erba del vicino è sempre la più verde. Ma è normale, anzi normalissimo.
> Se poi mi volete dire che il mercato della Roma è stato positivo alzo le mani visto che, Holebas a parte, non c'è un solo titolare tra i nuovi acquisti.



Io non volevo discutere sui giocatori della Roma ma il concetto di attaccare gli acquisti di Sabatini per giustificare anni di sciagure di Galliani...

Se Astori, Torosidis e Yanga-Mbiwa hanno i migliori numeri della Serie A è anche grazie al fatto che Garcia gli sta gestendo al meglio... Al Milan le colpe sono anche di Inzaghi che continua a buttare nella mischia cani e porci... ma quei cani e porci sono stati comprati, stipendiati e difesi (cacciando via Seedorf) proprio dall'AD di cui sopra...

Averceli noi Torosidis e Astori anziché Mexes e Alex che a conti fatti ci costano sicuramente di più e sono trentenni senza alcuna prospettiva che ci affossano solamente i bilanci mentre la Roma continua a pagarsi campagne acquisti faraoniche con centrali che finiscono al PSG e al Bayern Monaco e non mendicando da queste squadre elefanti già direzionati verso il cimitero...

Comunque se a voi va bene l'operato di Galliani sono io ad alzare le mani...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (28 Dicembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Carissimi [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] e [MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION] il mio discorso è proprio questo. Il mercato degli altri tendiamo a giustificarlo, a parti invertite invece oggi saremmo qui a condannare la nostra società di aver buttato 30 mln per Iturbe, aver preso l'ennesimo bollito, aver preso un giocatore che si sapeva già sarebbe stato un cesso (bastava guardarlo al Milan) ecc...
> 
> E', come dicevo qualche post fa, il discorso che l'erba del vicino è sempre la più verde. Ma è normale, anzi normalissimo.
> Se poi mi volete dire che il mercato della Roma è stato positivo alzo le mani visto che, Holebas a parte, non c'è un solo titolare tra i nuovi acquisti.



è esattamente quello che penso io. E ne approfitto per riassumere il mio pensiero, Galliani sbaglia spesso, a volte fa errori imperdonabili, ma se si va a guardare le altre squadre tutti fanno errori.
Quindi io ritengo che Galliani con tutti i suoi difetti e tutti i suoi grossissimi limiti nello scoprire giovani talenti è al momento il meglio (o se preferite il male minore) che ci possiamo permettere.
Chiunque altro al suo posto andrebbe fuori di testa al terzo giorno di convivenza lavorativa con Berlusconi


----------



## gabuz (28 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Io non volevo discutere sui giocatori della Roma ma il concetto di attaccare gli acquisti di Sabatini per giustificare anni di sciagure di Galliani...
> 
> Se Astori, Torosidis e Yanga-Mbiwa hanno i migliori numeri della Serie A è anche grazie al fatto che Garcia gli sta gestendo al meglio... Al Milan le colpe sono anche di Inzaghi che continua a buttare nella mischia cani e porci... ma quei cani e porci sono stati comprati, stipendiati e difesi (cacciando via Seedorf) proprio dall'AD di cui sopra...
> 
> ...



Non ho scritto in un solo post che mi va bene, pregherei di non attribuirmi cose che non ho scritto. Ma sono comunque certo che non siamo in grado di giudicare obiettivamente Galliani. Tutto qui. Né più né meno.

Il confronto con Sabatini non era per dimostrare chi sia meglio o peggio, ma solo per evidenziare come anche quello che qui sul forum oggi sembra il miglior DS della galassia commette degli errori (com'è normale che sia). Errori che se avesse commesso al Milan oggi sarebbe insultato invece che elogiato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Dicembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Carissimi [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] e [MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION] il mio discorso è proprio questo. Il mercato degli altri tendiamo a giustificarlo, a parti invertite invece oggi saremmo qui a condannare la nostra società di aver buttato 30 mln per Iturbe, aver preso l'ennesimo bollito, aver preso un giocatore che si sapeva già sarebbe stato un cesso (bastava guardarlo al Milan) ecc...
> 
> E', come dicevo qualche post fa, il discorso che l'erba del vicino è sempre la più verde. Ma è normale, anzi normalissimo.
> Se poi mi volete dire che il mercato della Roma è stato positivo alzo le mani visto che, Holebas a parte, non c'è un solo titolare tra i nuovi acquisti.



forse mi sono spiegato male , l'operato di galliani lo giudico a 360 gradi cosi come giudico quello degli altri , l'infallibilità non è qualità di questo mondo ergo nessuno è immune a commettere errore , pero bisogna tirare le somme e considerare il contesto : galliani col fatturato del milan sta facendo disastri senza fare paragoni con sabatini  nel caso specifico della roma oltre al tuo citato holebas , io direi manolas e pure keità . Gli acquisti a parametro zero sono necessità se hai pochi soldi e il compito di allestire una squadra che deve competere su piu fronti , pero un conto è prendere torres o essien (strafiniti da tempo e tutti lo sapevano tranne galliani) un conto è prendere menez e diego lopez


----------



## Albijol (28 Dicembre 2014)

Scusate ma qualcuno mi può chiarire questo passaggio nelle trattativa Torres-Cerci? 
1)Il Milan fa uno scambio di prestiti, dà in prestito Torres in cambio del prestito di Cerci.
2) Per farlo ha prima dovuto "comprare" dal Chelsea Torres che prima era in semplice prestito.
Ora il mio dubbio è: non si era detto in estate che il Milan non aveva comprato Torres a zero e aveva optato per il prestito biennale *per non far fare una minusvalenza al Chelsea*? *Adesso dopo solo sei mesi come è possibile che Torres sia stato completamente ammortizzato dai Blues?* Non è che qua il giornalai asserviti al potere ci stanno nascondendo qualcosa? Non è che il Milan ha dovuto pagare un indennizzo al Chelsea e nessuno lo ha scritto? [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] che ne pensi?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Dicembre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scusate ma qualcuno mi può chiarire questo passaggio nelle trattativa Torres-Cerci?
> 1)Il Milan fa uno scambio di prestiti, dà in prestito Torres in cambio del prestito di Cerci.
> 2) Per farlo ha prima dovuto "comprare" dal Chelsea Torres che prima era in semplice prestito.
> Ora il mio dubbio è: non si era detto in estate che il Milan non aveva comprato Torres a zero e aveva optato per il prestito biennale *per non far fare una minusvalenza al Chelsea*? *Adesso dopo solo sei mesi come è possibile che Torres sia stato completamente ammortizzato dai Blues?* Non è che qua il giornalai asserviti al potere ci stanno nascondendo qualcosa? Non è che il Milan ha dovuto pagare un indennizzo al Chelsea e nessuno lo ha scritto? [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] che ne pensi?



Non hai torto, certo però che noi non possiamo sapere niente quindi o ci fidiamo dei giornali (almeno per quel che riguarda le ufficialità e i numeri) o mettiamo in dubbio *qualunque* cosa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Dicembre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scusate ma qualcuno mi può chiarire questo passaggio nelle trattativa Torres-Cerci?
> 1)Il Milan fa uno scambio di prestiti, dà in prestito Torres in cambio del prestito di Cerci.
> 2) Per farlo ha prima dovuto "comprare" dal Chelsea Torres che prima era in semplice prestito.
> Ora il mio dubbio è: non si era detto in estate che il Milan non aveva comprato Torres a zero e aveva optato per il prestito biennale *per non far fare una minusvalenza al Chelsea*? *Adesso dopo solo sei mesi come è possibile che Torres sia stato completamente ammortizzato dai Blues?* Non è che qua il giornalai asserviti al potere ci stanno nascondendo qualcosa? Non è che il Milan ha dovuto pagare un indennizzo al Chelsea e nessuno lo ha scritto? [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] che ne pensi?



Questo per ora lo sanno soltanto le società interessate. Ufficialmente nessuno ha parlato di acquisizione onerosa di Torres. Ma dato che l'acquisto a titolo definitivo è stato fatto, ogni dubbio ci verrà tolto soltanto quando potremo leggere il bilancio (2014 o 2015) e quindi scoprire l'iscrizione del costo storico di Torres.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Dicembre 2014)

Che Iddio ci conservi a lungo Galliani che ha acquistato il fenomenale Cerci, ambito da tutti i top cloeb europei, che ha rinnovato contrattoni a fenomeni in ascesa come il fu Dida, per non parlare del rinnovo a Muntari, che ci ha regalato (ad 8 milioni lordi) le meravigliose prestazioni di Torres, che ha svenduto il miglior attaccante ed il miglior difensore del mondo al PSG, e mi fermo qua perché sennò c'è il rischio di fargli troppi elogi...

Invece Sabatini, quello scemo, ha solo comprato Pjanic, Strootman e Naiggolan, per un quarto del loro valore, ha venduto Osvaldo e Lamela tirandoci su quasi 50 milioni, una roba veramente scorretta, non si fanno certe operazioni, che poi magari i dirigenti delle squadre che li comprano ci rimangono veramente male...


----------



## 666psycho (28 Dicembre 2014)

lo ripeto ancora... non bisogna guardare solo agli acquisti, ma anche la gestione della società...le spese in generale, il progetto, lo scouting...etc...


----------



## arcanum (28 Dicembre 2014)

Comunque è vero che Galliani vuol fare tante cose ma neanche è come dicono alcuni di voi, ce li ha eccome una serie di osservatori e collaboratori, mica è un alieno!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Dicembre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scusate ma qualcuno mi può chiarire questo passaggio nelle trattativa Torres-Cerci?
> 1)Il Milan fa uno scambio di prestiti, dà in prestito Torres in cambio del prestito di Cerci.
> 2) Per farlo ha prima dovuto "comprare" dal Chelsea Torres che prima era in semplice prestito.
> Ora il mio dubbio è: non si era detto in estate che il Milan non aveva comprato Torres a zero e aveva optato per il prestito biennale *per non far fare una minusvalenza al Chelsea*? *Adesso dopo solo sei mesi come è possibile che Torres sia stato completamente ammortizzato dai Blues?* Non è che qua il giornalai asserviti al potere ci stanno nascondendo qualcosa? Non è che il Milan ha dovuto pagare un indennizzo al Chelsea e nessuno lo ha scritto? [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] che ne pensi?



oltre a questo io faccio fatica a credere che torres si sia abbassato lo stipendio a 4 mil quando al chealsea prendeva 6 o 7 mil


----------



## mandraghe (30 Dicembre 2014)

So già cosa dirà: abbiamo battuto i campioni del mondo, Pazzini sostituirà più che bene Torres, e non c'erano i terzini della nazionale italiana, ed Inzaghi ha superato il maestro e vincerà come Carletto, e con l'arrivo di Cerci siamo ultracompetitivi per il terzo posto, e se non parte nessuno, non arriva nessuno.


----------



## Snake (30 Dicembre 2014)

per proprietà transitiva siamo la squadra più forte del mondo


----------



## DannySa (30 Dicembre 2014)

Stiamo prendendo il largo come numero di trofei internazionali, Silvio è entusiasta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2015)

Sarà contento del lavoro del suo amico Pippo??

Ieri l'ho pure sognato


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Almeno non potrà andare col classico : "Siamo a posto così"


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Da quanto ha detto oggi sembra che voglia comprare gente solo negli ultimi giorni. non riesco a capire la sua ossessione per fare il mercato solo agli ultimi 3 giorni. Capisco che in quei giorni si riescono a fare affari migliori, ma un conto è ad agosto quando non c'è il campionato, un conto è adesso quando abbiamo 5 partite a gennaio. Mi viene da star male a pensare che dobbiamo giocare un altro mese con un centrocampo del genere


----------



## Albijol (6 Gennaio 2015)

L'anno scorso ottavi, quest'anno settimi...ma lui in discussione non ci va mai, com'è questa storia?


----------



## Aragorn (10 Gennaio 2015)

Questo topic stava finendo troppo in basso  Giusto criticare Inzaghi ma non dimentichiamo chi l'ha messo sulla nostra panchina. Tra l'altro di esonero guai a parlarne. Bene, avanti così verso il terzo posto


----------



## O Animal (11 Gennaio 2015)

Il miglior dirigente del mondo.. meno male che ci ha salvato lui da Barbarella che volevau un ds capace.. meno male che abbia tenuto lui la gestione sportiva riportandoci a splendere in Italia, in Europa e nel Mondo vendendo i nostri peggiori giocatori e comprando i migliori talenti nascosti nel panorama internazionale..
Grazie miglior dirigente del mondo, grazie di cuore..


----------



## Hammer (11 Gennaio 2015)

A.A.A. Cercasi scomparso "dottor" Galliani


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Gennaio 2015)

Ovviamente dopo le prestazioni infime scompare.Ma meglio così,vederlo ovunque con la faccia gongolante mi irrita!


----------



## smallball (11 Gennaio 2015)

cercasi Fester diseratamente....scomparso


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Gennaio 2015)

CVD scomparso ... Ha il coraggio di winnie Pooh


----------



## Tobi (11 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque quest'anno ha preso:


Menez, Alex, Lopez, Bonaventura, Cerci e Torres. 
Non mi sembra abbia fatto male


----------



## malos (11 Gennaio 2015)

Ha voluto pure Inzaghi.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Ha voluto pure Inzaghi.



Cacciando Seedorf...2 danni catastrofici...

Sul mercato: ha avuto la fortuna che invece di Taiwo o Traorè andavano in scadenza Alex e Menez.


----------



## malos (11 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Cacciando Seedorf...2 danni catastrofici...
> 
> Sul mercato: ha avuto la fortuna che invece di Taiwo o Traorè andavano in scadenza Alex e Menez.



Esatto. Poi bisogna sempre sperare che il procuratore di turno gli passi roba buona. Gli affari li fa così.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Comunque quest'anno ha preso:
> 
> 
> Menez, Alex, Lopez, Bonaventura, Cerci e Torres.
> Non mi sembra abbia fatto male



E ha preso Van Ginkel in prestito secco a centrocampo, dove servivano minimo 2 giocatori. Un genio di ad/ds.
Senza contare, come hanno detto altri, che ha messo Pippa Inzaghi in panca.


----------



## Hammer (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Comunque quest'anno ha preso:
> 
> 
> Menez, Alex, Lopez, Bonaventura, Cerci e Torres.
> Non mi sembra abbia fatto male



Il mercato di Fester si basa sulle due seguenti variabili casuali: numero di giocatori in scadenza e numero di procuratori amici collegati ad essi. La variabile "conoscenza calcistica" non è contemplata


----------



## Albijol (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Comunque quest'anno ha preso:
> 
> 
> Menez, Alex, Lopez, Bonaventura, Cerci e Torres.
> Non mi sembra abbia fatto male



Ha "preso" lui Inzaghi, che compensa il tutto in negativo


----------



## mandraghe (11 Gennaio 2015)

Il nostro miglior dirigente quest'anno è stato....Rodgers che ci ha liberato di Balotelli dandoci pure 20 mln...per il resto:

Ricordiamoci che Galliani voleva Biabiany ed è arrivato a Bonaventura in modo casuale.

Lopez non voleva fare la panca al Real ed essendo una persona di carattere (vero Reina?) ha preferito fare il primo in Gallia piuttosto che il secondo a Roma.

Menez era chiuso al Psg, idem Alex.

Torres: bollito

Cerci: giubilato da Simeone (e la cosa un po' mi preoccupa...)


----------



## Aragorn (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Comunque quest'anno ha preso:
> 
> 
> Menez, Alex, Lopez, Bonaventura, Cerci e Torres.
> Non mi sembra abbia fatto male



Ha allestito un'auto competitiva ma per il secondo anno consecutivo ha clamorosamente cannato la scelta del pilota. E tutto ciò solo per soddisfare i suoi capricci personali, che essere odioso.


----------



## Aron (12 Gennaio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ha allestito un'auto competitiva ma per il secondo anno consecutivo ha clamorosamente cannato la scelta del pilota. E tutto ciò solo per soddisfare i suoi capricci personali, che essere odioso.



Più che suoi capricci personali è una guerra intestina tra Barbara e lui. 
E' impensabile che una squadra possa rendere al meglio con una società confusa e disorganizzata (ce la ricordiamo la prima Inter di Moratti?) che ha due galli nel pollaio.

Galliani quest'anno non ha fatto un brutto mercato, più che altro è stata una campagna incompleta, un po' per colpe sue e un po' per la proprietà che aveva illuso una campagna acquisti fatta di investimenti.

Paghiamo soprattutto le campagne acquisti scellerate degli anni passati. 
Inzaghi (pur con tutte le sue responsabilità) ha ereditato una squadra fatta su misura di Allegri e con giocatori non all'altezza.


----------



## folletto (12 Gennaio 2015)

Pur senza soldi ha avuto anni a disposizione per colmare i vuoti che si sono creati con l'addio di Nesta, Seedorf etc etc (anzi doveva iniziare a pensarci prima), Con un minimo di progetto si poteva far qualcosa anche senza chissà quali somme a disposizione, ma all' AC Hip Hip Hurrà Milan si vive alla giornata e si naviga a vista anche ora che la nebbia è fittissima


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2015)

Paradossalmente rischiamo di trovarci una " buona squadra" nel giro dei prossimi 2-3 anni, peccato che anche questi verranno gettati nel cesso in relazione all'ectoplasma che li allena\allenerà, a quel punto torneremo punto e a capo, inizieremo a dire che menez va per i 30, che cerci va per i 31, che diego lopez va per i 35....mamma mia...


----------



## AndrasWave (12 Gennaio 2015)

Mercato sicuramente meno peggio degli anni scorsi. Ma quest'uomo ha comunque finito il suo tempo, e pure male. Oltre al suo ormai nota poca dignità davanti alle telecamere continua a combinare danni su danni. 
Ricordiamo che nell'ultimo anno ha preso Essien strapagandolo (qualcosa di aberrante) rinnovato a Muntari a cifre astronomiche e cannato Seedorf in modo indegno. Ha scelto lui Inzaghi. Continua a fare sempre le solite idiozie da anni!
Non ha mai saputo modernizzare questa società, anzi sempre a lamentarsi. 

Mi basta questo per reputarlo per l'ennesima volta un'incapace per la posizione che occupa.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Gennaio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Più che suoi capricci personali è una guerra intestina tra Barbara e lui.
> E' impensabile che una squadra possa rendere al meglio con una società confusa e disorganizzata (ce la ricordiamo la prima Inter di Moratti?) che ha due galli nel pollaio.
> 
> Galliani quest'anno non ha fatto un brutto mercato, più che altro è stata una campagna incompleta, un po' per colpe sue e un po' per la proprietà che aveva illuso una campagna acquisti fatta di investimenti.
> ...



Barbara sta sulle palle a molti, resta però il fatto che esonerare Allegri e confermare Seedorf mi sembrano mosse oggettivamente più sensate che confermare all'infinito due allenatori le cui squadre corrono a ritmi da retrocessione. L'anno scorso Allegri a gennaio era quasi quartultimo, come si faceva a non cacciarlo ? riguardo all'olandese invece poteva ben starci il cambio, ma con un allenatore vero e capace (aziendalista e allenatore non sono necessariamente un ossimoro) e non certo con un principiante che aveva persino meno esperienza del predecessore (dato che se non altro Clarence aveva già fatto cinque mesi di "apprendistato" nel calcio che conta). Le mosse di Galliani talvolta mi sembrano talmente masochistiche da poter tranquillamente essere definite capricci personali.



Aron ha scritto:


> E' impensabile che una squadra possa rendere al meglio con una società confusa e disorganizzata



Questo è verissimo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Gennaio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Comunque quest'anno ha preso:
> 
> 
> Menez, Alex, Lopez, Bonaventura, Cerci e Torres.
> Non mi sembra abbia fatto male



bisogna dire anche come certi giocatori sono arrivati al milan : diego lopez è stato preso dopo che l'illustrissimo antennista si è reso conto che agazzi era una cosa improponibile (1 mil netto ad agazzi per scaldare la tribuna) , torres non andava preso perchè oramai finito (tutti lo sapevano tranne galliani) , bonaventura è arrivato grazie ad una serie di congiunzioni astrali a noi favorevoli (biabiany infartuato , l'inter senza soldi che non ha potuto chiudere l'affare e il procuratore di jack che l'ha proposto a noi visto che la chiusura del mercato era imminente) , cerci che arriva con i classici 6 mesi di ritardo ma tanto sappiamo che per galliani il girone di andata non conta , contano solo le statistiche del girone di ritorno


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2015)

ma scusate a parte che è sparito da 2 settimane come sempre se si perde/pareggia.. la mia domanda è ..

ma cosa deve fare ancora un amministratore delegato che da 10 anni manifesta una incredibile capacità ad acquistare SOLO cessi per essere non dico cacciato ma almeno sostituito ??

è come se io fossi AD della mia azienda che da 10 anni va a rotoli.. dopo i primi 3 anni forse.. vengo cacciato a pedate nel sedere .. 

questo no , è li e si permette di fare il buono e il cattivo tempo come preferisce e si permette di prendere in giro tutti .. 

boh ..


----------



## Albijol (13 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma cosa deve fare ancora un amministratore delegato che da 10 anni manifesta una incredibile capacità ad acquistare SOLO cessi per essere non dico cacciato ma almeno sostituito ??



E' troppo potente, neanche la figlia del capo è riuscita a mandarlo via, rendiamoci conto. E poi ha una "mandria" di giornalai pronti con la lingua di fuori nel momento del bisogno; solo due settimane fa Pellegatti ha scritto: "darei il Pallone d'Oro a Galliani"


----------



## Hammer (13 Gennaio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' troppo potente, neanche la figlia del capo è riuscita a mandarlo via, rendiamoci conto. E poi ha una "mandria" di giornalai pronti con la lingua di fuori nel momento del bisogno; solo due settimane fa *Pellegatti ha scritto: "darei il Pallone d'Oro a Galliani"*



Per l'affare Torres?


----------



## Albijol (13 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Per l'affare Torres?



Per Cerci e gli altri di quest'anno...guarda scrivi su Google Pellegatti pallone d'oro e preparati a rotolarti dalle risate


----------



## Hammer (13 Gennaio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per Cerci e gli altri di quest'anno...guarda scrivi su Google Pellegatti pallone d'oro e preparati a rotolarti dalle risate



Ti giuro sono piegato, grazie di avermi aperto un mondo

Certe frasi sono da incisione nella pietra ad imperitura memoria


----------



## Albijol (13 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ti giuro sono piegato, grazie di avermi aperto un mondo



E' un piacere diffondere perle del genere


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Gennaio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per Cerci e gli altri di quest'anno...guarda scrivi su Google Pellegatti pallone d'oro e preparati a rotolarti dalle risate





Il 2015 è partito proprio come aveva previsto pellegatti direi!!!
Descrive una realtà che esiste solo nella sua fantasia..che personaggio piccolo e disgustoso..riesco a sentire il tono con cui le avrebbe dette in un servizio di studiosport quelle vaccate..


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ti giuro sono piegato, grazie di avermi aperto un mondo
> 
> Certe frasi sono da incisione nella pietra ad imperitura memoria



Comunque quella sul pallone d'ora forse è la considerazione più sensata. Su Inzaghi è un delirio.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per Cerci e gli altri di quest'anno...guarda scrivi su Google Pellegatti pallone d'oro e preparati a rotolarti dalle risate



Un delirio


----------



## mr.wolf (13 Gennaio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per Cerci e gli altri di quest'anno...guarda scrivi su Google Pellegatti pallone d'oro e preparati a rotolarti dalle risate


incredibile me lo ero perso 

"E allora... caro 2015, tu sia il benvenuto...noi andiamo a divertirci!"


----------



## osvaldobusatti (13 Gennaio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> .............. E poi ha una "mandria" di giornalai pronti con la lingua di fuori nel momento del bisogno..........


...ma che schifo!!!


----------



## ucraino (13 Gennaio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per Cerci e gli altri di quest'anno...guarda scrivi su Google Pellegatti pallone d'oro e preparati a rotolarti dalle risate



Troppo bello ma fatto ridere di più di una barzelletta veramente esilarante soprattutto quando parla di Inzaghi di come a trasformato il Milan con la sua griif da milanista. Ma sto pellegatti non se lo ricorda il Milan di 8 anni fa ? Credo e spero che l abbia fatto sotto dettatura altrimenti sarebbe allucinante


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2015)

Ovviamente ora me lo aspetto alle interviste, come sempre quando non perdiamo


----------



## runner (14 Gennaio 2015)

domanda.....

ma suo figlio che ruolo ha nel Milan?

viene a vedere le partite da tifoso e basta?


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Gennaio 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> domanda.....
> 
> ma suo figlio che ruolo ha nel Milan?
> 
> viene a vedere le partite da tifoso e basta?



Si non c'entra nulla con il milan , suona in una band


----------



## Albijol (14 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si non c'entra nulla con il milan , suona in una band



Mi pare diriga una televisione privata


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si non c'entra nulla con il milan , suona in una band



Canta sapore di sale?


----------



## runner (14 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si non c'entra nulla con il milan , suona in una band



l'abbonamento lo paga?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> l'abbonamento lo paga?



Beh, ovvio


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2015)

voglio Paolo Maldini al suo posto


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2015)

Honda
Diego Lopez
Menez
Cerci
Suso 

totale zero euro

e Bonaventura preso col cash di Cristante

e Balotelli rifilato al Liverpool a 20 milioni!!! 

beh un bravo glielo si può dire no????? quest'anno sul mercato ha lavorato bene, sempre senza che il silvio abbia sborsato 1 euro


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Honda
> Diego Lopez
> Menez
> Cerci
> ...


A leggerla così è ok 

Ma dimentichi che aveva preso Biabiany e Torres.


Anche se va detto che per buona parte è colpa di Berluschifo, lui aveva già in mano Destro e Cerci


Ma poteva fare ripieghi diversi, come Bonaventura appunto, che è piovuto dal cielo


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A leggerla così è ok
> Ma dimentichi che aveva preso Biabiany e Torres.
> 
> Anche se va detto che per buona parte è colpa di Berluschifo, lui aveva già in mano Destro e Cerci
> Ma poteva fare ripieghi diversi, come Bonaventura appunto, che è piovuto dal cielo



Non dimentico. Infatti secondo me bisogna dare a cesare quel che è di cesare, quando sbaglia è giusto criticarlo, ma lo è anche fargli i complimenti quando fa bene. 

Altri dirigenti con zero euro non so se avrebbero fatto questi colpi. 

Il principale responsabile dei mancati rinforzi è sempre il presidente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non dimentico. Infatti secondo me bisogna dare a cesare quel che è di cesare, quando sbaglia è giusto criticarlo, ma lo è anche fargli i complimenti quando fa bene.
> 
> Altri dirigenti con zero euro non so se avrebbero fatto questi colpi.
> 
> Il principale responsabile dei mancati rinforzi è sempre il presidente.



L'ultima frase è da scolpire nella pietra


Comunque si, non si può dire non stia lavorando bene, ora lo aspetto al varco coi rinnovi, speriamo bene


----------



## 13-33 (17 Gennaio 2015)

Il mercato di estate e stato un buon mercato. Lopez, Alex, Menez, Bonaventura sono di buon livello. Pero il nostro monte ingaggi e il terzo della serie A 20 millioni in piu del Napoli 40 millioni in piu della Lazio 60 in piu della Samp. 

Li e il suo grosso problemo butta tutti i soldi nel monte ingaggi poi no bisogno ha chiedersi perche no ci sono soldi per il mercato.

Gestione da rivedere al piu presto...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Gennaio 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Il mercato di estate e stato un buon mercato. Lopez, Alex, Menez, Bonaventura sono di buon livello. Pero il nostro monte ingaggi e il terzo della serie A 20 millioni in piu del Napoli 40 millioni in piu della Lazio 60 in piu della Samp.
> 
> Li e il suo grosso problemo butta tutti i soldi nel monte ingaggi poi no bisogno ha chiedersi perche no ci sono soldi per il mercato.
> 
> Gestione da rivedere al piu presto...



Beh,va anche detto che il Napoli però spende molti più soldi in cartellini. Higuain credo che sia costato quanto tutti e 24 i giocatori del Milan messi assieme.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Gennaio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Beh,va anche detto che il Napoli però spende molti più soldi in cartellini. Higuain credo che sia costato quanto tutti e 24 i giocatori del Milan messi assieme.



Nel momento in cui incassi milioni e milioni dalle cessioni di Cavani e Lavezzi, e non devi metterli a bilancio perchè hai strapagato una marea di giocatori in ingaggi, ma li reinvesti... ci credo che spendi di più per i cartellini.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nel momento in cui incassi milioni e milioni dalle cessioni di Cavani e Lavezzi, e non devi metterli a bilancio perchè hai strapagato una marea di giocatori in ingaggi, ma li reinvesti... ci credo che spendi di più per i cartellini.



Ho seri dubbi sul fatto che quest'estate ci fosse un buco da 20 milioni,però. Hanno passato tutto il mese di giugno a dire: "Arriva uno fortissimoooh!1!! No problem,abbiamo la clausola" e due minuti dopo la cessione di Balotelli hanno tirato fuori la questione del bilancio in rosso.


----------



## davoreb (18 Gennaio 2015)

Per me ha fatto un buon mercato, peccato che ha cacciato Seedorf x prendere un allenatore che è arrivato ottavo con la primavera ed ora siamo ottavi quindi il suo progetto sportivo è un fallimento per ora.


----------



## walter 22 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Sono curioso di sapere se si presenterà davanti i microfoni oggi, le colpe della disfatta di questo girone di andata sono tutte sue, il nano ormai non lo considero visto che ormai è in fase delirante da demenza senile. 
Sostituire Seedorf con Inzaghi è forse la cosa più stupida che abbia mai fatto.


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di sapere se si presenterà davanti i microfoni oggi, le colpe della disfatta di questo girone di andata sono tutte sue, il nano ormai non lo considero visto che ormai è in fase delirante da demenza senile.
> Sostituire Seedorf con Inzaghi è forse la cosa più stupida che abbia mai fatto.



Non parlerà fino alla prossima vittoria


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di sapere se si presenterà davanti i microfoni oggi, le colpe della disfatta di questo girone di andata sono tutte sue, il nano ormai non lo considero visto che ormai è in fase delirante da demenza senile.
> Sostituire Seedorf con Inzaghi è forse la cosa più stupida che abbia mai fatto.



...per Galliani è tutto ok, siamo in piena corsa per la Tim Cup...


----------



## Aragorn (18 Gennaio 2015)

Quando si suol dire una scelta vincente


----------



## malos (18 Gennaio 2015)

Il pelato è quello che mi sta più sui maroni di tutti.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Gennaio 2015)

Aspetto con ansia il comunicato ufficiale.

"Nel mese di dicembre siamo stati l'unica squadra italiana a battere il Real Madrid"
"Siamo una delle prime due squadre di Milano,come rendimento"
"Siamo a +13,paragonati al Milan del 1982"


----------



## Hammer (18 Gennaio 2015)

Cosa ci ricorda domani Football Data?


----------



## 13-33 (18 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Il pelato è quello che mi sta più sui maroni di tutti.


Anche io il secondo e Montolivo !!!!


----------



## smallball (18 Gennaio 2015)

Ancora latitante di fronte ai microfoni


----------



## Albijol (18 Gennaio 2015)

Dai che questa volta *per forza di cose* andrà anche lui sulla graticola. :vengo


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Gennaio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quando si suol dire una scelta vincente



Con pochi soldi ha fatto un gran mercato cit. Peccato che la gente si dimentichi che ha messo sulla panchina il peggior allenatore in circolazione


----------



## Ian.moone (18 Gennaio 2015)

ma sinceramente, a voi non da fastidio il fatto che continuamente i giornali e le tv lo elogino e lo considerino un fenomeno nonostante da ANNI a questa parte non ne azzecchi una?

DUE COSE mi fanno imbestialire:
1)a voi non da fastidio che continuano con questa storia dei "tre giorni del condor" quando tutti gli acquisti sono sballati?

tanto per dire, negli ultimi giorni del condor:
Intanto, a margine delle visite mediche dello stesso Torres, Galliani sorride: "Sono i tre giorni del Condor e colpisco sempre, siamo soddisfatti" evidenzia l'amministratore delegato rossonero citando il noto film di spionaggio del 1977, diretto da Syney Pollack e interpretato da Robert Redford.
(articolo preso a caso dal sito di dimarzio.it

e si vantava pure?!

e naturalmente figuriamoci se i giornalisti - servi hanno mai avuto /avranno mai le palle di fargli notare gli innumerevoli errori.

(ps: non mi si risponda con l'esempio bonaventura, che sappiamo tutti come è andata: fino alle 20 stavamo prendendo biabiany, ed è stato marino ha chiamare galliani)

2) a voi non da fastidio che si fa bello e sorridente quando le cose vanno bene, quando vinciamo, per poi sparire quando le cose vanno male? una intervista post partita dopo una sconfitta?

ma naturalmente nessuno che glielo fa notare, perchè è meglio guadagnarsi la pagnotta che dire le cose come stanno.

io sono stufo di tutti, da berlusconi, a barbara a galliani ad inzaghi all'ultimo dei calciatori.


ogni acquisto che facciamo tutti ad esaltarlo, ogni giovane sembra il nuovo maradona/cafu e poi non fa mezza partita..poi per un periodo c'era la menata del "gol a cresta alta", poi il progetto giovani (farsa) poi il progetto "italianità" ..la realtà è che facciamo semplicemente schifo.


----------



## DannySa (18 Gennaio 2015)

Fossi in lui mi farei proprio da parte, vai in pensione va che io di 70 enni a gestire un lato così importante di una società con un certo blasone non ne ho mai visti.
E nemmeno un 80 enne al comando, devono capire che il loro tempo lo hanno fatto ed una situazione gestita in questa maniera non porterà altro che perdite ed il nulla sommato al nulla ogni anno.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Gennaio 2015)

maledetto il giorno in cui vennero rifiutate le sue dimissioni


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Mai una volta che vada a metter la faccia dopo prestazioni (capitano spesso) cosi deludenti, vergognoso


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mai una volta che vada a metter la faccia dopo prestazioni (capitano spesso) cosi deludenti, vergognoso


anche questa insieme alle altre

Anzichè essere da esempio e prendersi le proprie responsabilità, anzichè farsi carico delle difficoltà della società che gestisce...si rintana come un sorcio quando si perde, e viene col sorriso a 50 denti quando si vince


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Gennaio 2015)

Un grande passo avanti sarebbe già liberarsi di questo individuo e di tutta la sua gestione scellerata. Via i suoi galoppini e zerbini, via i magna magna che si abbuffano alle spalle del Milan, via quell'incapace di Inzaghi, via le cene da Giannino, via i teatrini, via le solite 4 dichiarazioni per far incavolare i tifosi  sarebbe un sogno.


----------



## aleslash (19 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Un grande passo avanti sarebbe già liberarsi di questo individuo e di tutta la sua gestione scellerata. Via i suoi galoppini e zerbini, via i magna magna che si abbuffano alle spalle del Milan, via quell'incapace di Inzaghi, via le cene da Giannino, via i teatrini, via le solite 4 dichiarazioni per far incavolare i tifosi  sarebbe un sogno.



Dai dai che il sogno forse si avvicina


----------



## Albijol (19 Gennaio 2015)

Allora con Allegri è stato fedele fino alla fine (e infatti è stato Barbara a esonerarlo), con Inzaghi conoscendo i miei polli invece si è reso conto che deve assolutamente mandarlo via altrimenti se la stagione finirà così male anche il Gallo farà una brutta fine


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Gennaio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Allora con Allegri è stato fedele fino alla fine (e infatti è stato Barbara a esonerarlo), con Inzaghi conoscendo i miei polli invece si è reso conto che deve assolutamente mandarlo via altrimenti se la stagione finirà così male anche il Gallo farà una brutta fine



Tanto la stagione è compromessa, a questo punto speriamo che le cose vadano in modo tale da liberarci dei due incompetenti.
Di certo cambiando personale non vinceremo lo scudetto, avendo 0 euro, ma sicuramente la smetteremo di roderci il fegato.


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2015)

Con i soldi ha dimostrato di esser un grande, senza un disastro. Eppure ancora li, stabile a far danni, senza idee ne novità.


----------



## Albijol (19 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con i soldi ha dimostrato di esser un grande, senza un disastro. Eppure ancora li, stabile a far danni, senza idee ne novità.



Io ormai visto che la stagione è andata a peripatetiche, l'unico mio motivo di interesse è seguire le azioni di Galliani per cercare di salvarsi per la milionesima volta scaricando le sue colpe a chiunque altro e facendolo cacciare facendo il solito lavaggio del cervello all'ormai invalido mentale Berlusconi. *Meglio di una serie TV appassionante e piena di colpi di scena*


----------



## Dexter (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ormai il mercato e la rosa sono passati in secondo piano. Ultimamente i suoi errori peggiori riguardano la gestione in generale...Seedorf Allegri, la scelta di Pippo, i litigi con Barbarella...ecco se adesso prende CHUKA OKAKA può essere che vado a farmi esplodere dentro casa Milan...


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2015)

Questo viscido mi sta portando a tifare contro il Milan pur di vederlo cacciato..un milan nuovo e fresco deve tassativamente passare per la cacciata del vecchio pelato..serviranno poi anni per tornare competitivi ma già vedere un progetto sarebbe un sogno oggi..


----------



## mandraghe (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ci prendono in giro tutti...oramai siamo una barzelletta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Per me è il maggiore responsabile di questa inqualificabile situazione. Ci saranno anche pochi soldi, ma quelli che ci sono li spende malissimo. Secondo me non ha neanche voglia di starsi troppo a scervellare, il mercato lo fa coi procuratori amici suoi che si fanno pagare il conto di Giannino dall'inetto e con i parametri zero che nessuna società al mondo (se non noi) vorrebbe acquistare. Siamo completamente allo sbaraglio.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Gennaio 2015)

E intanto Brozovic in nerazzurro.

Attendo con ansia i 15 milioni per Destro


----------



## Ian.moone (23 Gennaio 2015)

L'Inter compra shaqiri
Galliani ieri ci fa la foto assieme

Quindi noi al massimo possiamo permetterci le foto, come con Tevez e quel famoso pranzo.

Ormai non ho più insulti per quest'essere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2015)

è un altro prospetto va all inter.. complimenti ..vai a casa che è meglio.. te e il tuo padrone HiphipUrrà...

maledetti tutti e due..


----------



## Heaven (23 Gennaio 2015)

La cosa più triste è che l'ultimo giorno se riesce a raccattare un giocatore ne viene fuori come l'eroe.
Quando all'Inter hanno già preso Shaqiri, Podolski e Brozovic


----------



## Dexter (23 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> è un altro prospetto va all inter.. complimenti ..vai a casa che è meglio.. te e il tuo padrone HiphipUrrà...
> 
> maledetti tutti e due..



Tranquillo,a fine mercato arriva Okaka.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Tranquillo,a fine mercato arriva Okaka.


 apposto siamo


----------



## Frikez (23 Gennaio 2015)

Com'è felice il geometra


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2015)

dio se lo odio! un incapace ! mitomane e presuntuoso


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> L'Inter compra shaqiri
> Galliani ieri ci fa la foto assieme
> 
> Quindi noi al massimo possiamo permetterci le foto, come con Tevez e quel famoso pranzo.
> ...





Frikez ha scritto:


> Com'è felice il geometra


si fa la foto così tra 15 anni in onore della vecchia amicizia inviterà il 40enne shaqiri a giocare nel milan


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2015)

Boh,io questo qui non lo capisco proprio.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Com'è felice il geometra



Una volta queste foto erano a presentare gli acquisti...


----------



## Aragorn (23 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Com'è felice il geometra


----------



## malos (23 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Com'è felice il geometra



Sembra lo faccia apposta a farci incaxxare. Lo detesto infinitamente, vattene.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Gennaio 2015)

non ha raccontato nessun aneddoto? Mi sarei aspettato una cosa del tipo : "seguivamo shaquiri da piccolo pero la mamma si è opposta al trasferimento"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> La cosa più triste è che l'ultimo giorno se riesce a raccattare un giocatore ne viene fuori come l'eroe.
> Quando all'Inter hanno già preso Shaqiri, Podolski e Brozovic


L'Inter fa quello che una squadra normale dovrebbe fare. Noi non siamo più una squadra normale. Dio solo sa dove vanno a finire i soldi che il Milan incassa e chissà che strani giri fanno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Gennaio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Sembra lo faccia apposta a farci incaxxare. Lo detesto infinitamente, vattene.


Certo che lo fa apposta. Ormai è odiato da tutti i milanisti e chissà quante pernacchie ci fa a telecamere spente. Tanto a lui che gliene frega? Il suo stipendio a 6 zeri lo percepisce uguale, non lo schioda nessuno dalla poltrona e sta 12 mesi su 12 a non fare una mazza.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Inquadrato dopo il 2-1 mentre parlava al telefono, credo con hip-hip-hurrà. Era così scuro che sembrava una caramella mou.


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tra un po te ne vai pure te eheheh


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

dimettiti b.astardo


----------



## Aragorn (24 Gennaio 2015)

Malafede allo stato puro


----------



## Ian.moone (24 Gennaio 2015)

grazie adrianone per averci donato quella ****** isterica di mexes a 4,5 milioni l'anno.
affarone.


----------



## Djici (24 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Inquadrato dopo il 2-1 mentre parlava al telefono, credo con hip-hip-hurrà. Era così scuro che sembrava una caramella mou.



li avra communicato di fare fuori l'incapace che abbiamo in panca ?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Sentiamo cosa dice adesso...


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tranquilli tra poco ci saranno i 3 giorni del condor, nessuno ci batterà sul mercato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2015)

Prima o poi la resa dei conti arriverà anche per lui.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

balleremo nudi sulla tua tomba


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> balleremo nudi sulla tua tomba


----------



## Schism75 (24 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Inquadrato dopo il 2-1 mentre parlava al telefono, credo con hip-hip-hurrà. Era così scuro che sembrava una caramella mou.


Il labiale era chiaro: tanto oramai abbiamo perso.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Gennaio 2015)

Se stavolta non paga anche lui è una roba vergognosa.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se stavolta non paga anche lui è una roba vergognosa.



...Galliani non pagherà mai...tiene Silvio per le p....


----------



## folletto (25 Gennaio 2015)

Via sto cancro, via subito


----------



## 13-33 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...Galliani non pagherà mai...tiene Silvio per le p....


Paghera a fine anno Silvio lo mandara via !!!


----------



## Heaven (25 Gennaio 2015)

Negli ultimi anni quanti soldi ha speso tra cartellini e ingaggi per prendere terzini sempre più osceni? E ancora andiamo in giro con Armero


----------



## smallball (25 Gennaio 2015)

anche ieri sera nessuna dichiarazione...veramente vergognoso


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Gennaio 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Paghera a fine anno Silvio lo mandara via !!!



Magari!

Come minimo sarebbero da cacciare all'istante quell'incapace che abbiamo in panchina e lui che ce la messo


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Gennaio 2015)

Quest'uomo è la sciagura del Milan


----------



## ilcignodiutrecht (25 Gennaio 2015)

È da un po' di tempo che non lo vedo andare davanti le telecamere a fine partita a fare lo splendido. Chissà come mai......


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Legatelo a una sedia che sono cominciati i giorni del condor. Questo farà solo danni in questi giorni.


----------



## aleslash (27 Gennaio 2015)

Che tu sia maledetto


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Gennaio 2015)

Bocchetti (che guadagna cifre folli attualmente) più di 17 milioni per Destro.

Devono scrivergli in fronte I N C O M P E T E N T E a caratteri cubitali.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Legatelo a una sedia che sono cominciati i giorni del condor. Questo farà solo danni in questi giorni.



Troppo tardi, è riuscito a scappare. Licenziate chi ha legato quelle corde


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2015)

Bocchetti è solo il primo del vasto elenco di mezzi giocatori in arrivo.

In uscita, come sempre, NESSUNO


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Bocchetti è solo il primo del vasto elenco di mezzi giocatori in arrivo.
> 
> In uscita, come sempre, NESSUNO



Chi vuoi cedere dei nostri?sono stati blindati con contratti fuori mercato..ce li terremo a vita o al massimo li daremo in prestito con mezzo ingaggio pagato da noi..


----------



## Petrecte (27 Gennaio 2015)

Questo maledetto a fine stagione se va , ma prima vuole riempirci di p0 bolliti e strapagati così ci metteremo anni a riprenderci, vuole lasciare macerie dietro di se , puro stile gallianico ....


----------



## Dexter (27 Gennaio 2015)

Sta chiudendo 10 affari in 24 ore per sotterrare le pesanti critiche di curva e stampa di ieri. Peccato si stia infilando ancor più nella fossa visto che stanno arrivando solo giocatorini.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sta chiudendo 10 affari in 24 ore per sotterrare le pesanti critiche di curva e stampa di ieri. Peccato si stia infilando ancor più nella fossa visto che stanno arrivando solo giocatorini.



Ma per i giornalai rimarrà sempre il genio del mercato.


----------



## malos (27 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma per i giornalai rimarrà sempre il genio del mercato.



Fossero solo i giornali...


----------



## mandraghe (27 Gennaio 2015)

http://www.milanworld.net/armero-vt20389.html

http://www.milanworld.net/poli-vt8592.html

http://www.milanworld.net/pazzini-vt92.html

http://www.milanworld.net/zapata-vt65.html

http://www.milanworld.net/agazzi-vt18861.html

http://www.milanworld.net/muntari-vt1104.html

http://www.milanworld.net/niang-vt122.html

http://www.milanworld.net/michael-essien-vt14244.html

http://www.milanworld.net/zaccardo-vt3976.html

http://www.milanworld.net/michelangelo-albertazzi-vt20014.html

http://www.milanworld.net/constant-vt23.html

http://www.milanworld.net/jherson-vergara-amu-vt7373.html

http://www.milanworld.net/emanuelson-vt10061.html

http://www.milanworld.net/silvestre-vt9548.html

http://www.milanworld.net/traore-vt27.html

http://www.milanworld.net/birsa-vt10130.html

http://www.milanworld.net/nocerino-vt25.html

http://www.milanworld.net/alessandro-matri-vt10350.html

http://www.milanworld.net/salamon-vt4177.html

http://www.milanworld.net/didac-vila-vt18.html

http://www.milanworld.net/bojan-vt173.html

http://www.milanworld.net/mesbah-vt15.html

New Entry:

http://www.milanworld.net/salvatore-bocchetti-vt25123.html


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Gennaio 2015)

Che la fuga prima della fine della partita sia simbolo di un addio (un vero addio) 

VATTENE CANE!


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2015)

Senza vergogna, manco rimasto fino alla fine


----------



## The Ripper (27 Gennaio 2015)

nulla lo scalfisce. nulla.
mio padre:" è assolutamente incredibile. ha la pelle come un rospo: gli scivola tutto addosso".


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Che la fuga prima della fine della partita sia simbolo di un addio (un vero addio)
> 
> VATTENE CANE!



Ma sei di coccio ?


----------



## Dexter (28 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/armero-vt20389.html
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/poli-vt8592.html
> 
> ...



A leggere sta lista non so se ridere o piangere.


----------



## de sica (28 Gennaio 2015)

Lo ammazzassero domani


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2015)

Cuor di leone che fine ha fatto ?? 

mai mai MAI una volta che si prende le sue responsabilità.. va davanti alle tv SOLO se vince.. 

gran bel dirigente che abbiamo..


----------



## Dexter (28 Gennaio 2015)

Konoplyanka,Schar,Luiz Adriano,Khedira. 4 parametri 0 che sarebbero non utili,di più. Invece li piglierà la Roma ed altre società di Premier. Avanti con Destro,Antonelli,Salvatore Bocchetti,De Ceglie,Okaka Chuka...Grande Adrià. Se poi verranno davvero spesi 7-8 milioni per uno che fa panchina all'Atalanta (Baselli) quando l'Europa per la stessa cifra ti offre una decina di centrocampisti migliori,allora può anche andare a nascondersi per sempre,ed è meglio che non dico dove.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me ci sta sabotando di proposito prima della cacciata.


----------



## de sica (28 Gennaio 2015)

Ma questo scemo che se la ride? appena visto a studio sport. Vergognoso


----------



## runner (28 Gennaio 2015)

a mio avviso non lo cacceranno mai


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Gennaio 2015)

Data stellare 29/01/2015. Nella galassia della via Lattea, lo scienziato Adriano Galliani ha procurato ben zero centrocampisti alla squadra.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Gennaio 2015)

Da come si pavoneggiava magari credeva di essere ritornato ai tempi in cui trattava Sheva, Rui, Nesta ecc. 

Guardi, egregio geometra, che ha preso (in prestito) tale Destro Mattia.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Data stellare 29/01/2015. Nella galassia della via Lattea, lo scienziato Adriano Galliani ha procurato ben zero centrocampisti alla squadra.



E cosa ancora piu sconvolgente e' che da qui alla data 2/02/2015 quasi sicuramente ancora non s'investira' in quel ruolo


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2015)

Se acconsente a prestare gratis Matri ai gobbi è da sputargli.


----------



## Djici (1 Febbraio 2015)

quanto lo oddio.
ma veramente. non lo sopporto proprio.
non sopporto il modo che ha di "confrontarsi con la realta", il modo che ha di parlare ai tifosi.
pensa veramente che siamo tutti senza cervello.

questo a roma andrebbe in giro con la scorta.


----------



## Albijol (1 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Data stellare 29/01/2015. Nella galassia della via Lattea, lo scienziato Adriano Galliani ha procurato ben zero centrocampisti alla squadra.



Susoy Capezzolo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Imbarazzante... Al secondo gol di Menez esulta come se avessimo segnato al Barcellona in finale di Champions. Ha costruito una squadraccia e ne è consapevole.


----------



## aleslash (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sei ridicolo


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Altro "colpaccio" del Gallo http://www.milanworld.net/gabriel-paletta-vt25322.html


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Davvero un incompetente.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Febbraio 2015)

Topo Gigio AD sarebbe andato a prendere un centrocampista e, se nel caso avesse avuto voglia di prendere un centrale, sarebbe andato a prenderlo altrove.
Adriano Galliani prende Paletta e chiude ad un centrocampista.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Febbraio 2015)

Bocchetti, Palletta... messi assieme non ne fanno comunque uno buono. il Gallo si conferma il solito incompetente che conosce i soliti 20 nomi che gli vengono consigliati dai procuratori.

via, sei finito. stai costruendo una rosa di 80 giocatori uno più scarso dell'altro e con contratti abominevoli. Poi la gente dice che non ha i soldi.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Febbraio 2015)

Prende Paletta e regala Matri alla Juve .. quanto odio quest'uomo.


----------



## Frikez (2 Febbraio 2015)

Qualcuno può ricordarmi che mancano i soldi per piacere


----------



## 666psycho (2 Febbraio 2015)

io non so come si può ancora difendere quel uomo... la cosa ancora che mi sorprende di più e che mai, ma dico mai un giornalista a fargli una domanda scomoda o criticarlo...tutti ad osannarlo....


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Febbraio 2015)

Non è riuscito a piazzare nessuno, ed ora ci ritroviamo con una rosa abnorme (tipo 32 elementi, correggetemi se sbaglio), una roba che nemmeno il Real o il Bayern che competono su 3 fronti a ritmi vertiginosi per tutte le partite. Presi i soliti 3-4 mediocri che chissà per quanto ci terremo sul groppone. Nessun intervento a centrocampo, reparto di cui al Milan non si conosce l'esistenza. In più la ciliegina di Matri, a cui stiamo pagando metà stipendio, oltre a corrispondere le rate per il suo acquisto alla squadra cui lo abbiamo appena prestato. Fantastico


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2015)

Si è confermato direi con le sue gallianate mercantili, nuova sessione di mercato nuovi didastri 

- Ha riempito la rosa di bidoni ed italiani (per accontentare il marito che non riesce a parlare altre lingue)
- Non è riuscito a mandare via nessuno, ora infatti abbiamo una rosa da rugby per giocare partite inutili una volta a settimana
- Non ha preso un centrocampista decente che ci serviva

I soldi non ci sono cit


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Qualcuno può ricordarmi che mancano i soldi per piacere



Mancano i soldi


----------



## aleslash (2 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mancano i soldi



Con i soldi il condor ci farebbe vincere la Champions


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Febbraio 2015)

anzichè fare una rosa di 25 elementi buoni, ne abbiamo più di 30 mediamente scarsi

Ballano 6-7 ingaggi di 2-3-4 mln + relativi stipendi. Probabilmente una ventina di mln mettendo tutto insieme


----------



## Hammer (2 Febbraio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Non è riuscito a piazzare nessuno, ed ora ci ritroviamo con una rosa abnorme (tipo 32 elementi, correggetemi se sbaglio), una roba che nemmeno il Real o il Bayern che competono su 3 fronti a ritmi vertiginosi per tutte le partite. Presi i soliti 3-4 mediocri che chissà per quanto ci terremo sul groppone. Nessun intervento a centrocampo, reparto di cui al Milan non si conosce l'esistenza. In più la ciliegina di Matri, a cui stiamo pagando metà stipendio, oltre a corrispondere le rate per il suo acquisto alla squadra cui lo abbiamo appena prestato. Fantastico



Riassunto perfetto


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Febbraio 2015)

Ma che è stato a fare una giornata intera all'ATA Hotel? A ingozzarsi al bancone del bar?
A fare il mercato nei giorni del condoM ti ritrovi con niente in mano, o peggio con un Lodi o un Nocerino.


----------



## Davidinho22 (2 Febbraio 2015)

mammamia 32 cessi per una partita a settimana che peraltro nemmeno reggono


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Febbraio 2015)

Ho sentito poco fa un'intervista a D'Amico, il procuratore di Bocchetti. Ha detto che, una volta saputo della squalifica di Mexes, ha chiamato Galliani per dirgli che Bocchetti poteva trasferirsi e Galliani in un'ora ha chiuso.

Cioè, ditemi se non è mercato fatto a casaccio questo. Prende i giocatori che gli consigliano i procuratori, e che progetto vuoi creare??


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho sentito poco fa un'intervista a D'Amico, il procuratore di Bocchetti. Ha detto che, una volta saputo della squalifica di Mexes, ha chiamato Galliani per dirgli che Bocchetti poteva trasferirsi e Galliani in un'ora ha chiuso.
> 
> Cioè, ditemi se non è mercato fatto a casaccio questo. Prende i giocatori che gli consigliano i procuratori, e che progetto vuoi creare??



Non è per niente un mercato a casaccio. Una sua logica ce l'ha (purtroppo).


----------



## DannySa (2 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma che è stato a fare una giornata intera all'ATA Hotel? A ingozzarsi al bancone del bar?
> A fare il mercato nei giorni del condoM ti ritrovi con niente in mano, o peggio con un Lodi o un Nocerino.



Hai proprio ragione, Galliani è uno che va ma alla fine conclude meno di 0.
Tante chiacchiere ma è una persona che col mondo del calcio ha ben poco a che fare ancora, una persona che fa mercato su consiglio di qualche procuratoruccolo da 4 soldi e si fa dare solo dei cessi non dovrebbe neanche essere accostato al Milan.
Forse in futuro e se dio vuole torneremo ad alti livelli anche come società.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> mammamia 32 cessi per una partita a settimana che peraltro nemmeno reggono



...dai non sono tutti cessi, qualcuno buono c'è.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Un mercato osceno e senza senso.

Ancora favori agli amici procuratori e acquisti di giocatori che saranno i nuovi Armero\Zaccardo\Essien


----------



## robs91 (3 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho sentito poco fa un'intervista a D'Amico, il procuratore di Bocchetti. Ha detto che, una volta saputo della squalifica di Mexes, ha chiamato Galliani per dirgli che Bocchetti poteva trasferirsi e Galliani in un'ora ha chiuso.
> 
> Cioè, ditemi se non è mercato fatto a casaccio questo. Prende i giocatori che gli consigliano i procuratori, e che progetto vuoi creare??



Imbarazzante.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho sentito poco fa un'intervista a D'Amico, il procuratore di Bocchetti. Ha detto che, una volta saputo della squalifica di Mexes, ha chiamato Galliani per dirgli che Bocchetti poteva trasferirsi e Galliani in un'ora ha chiuso.
> 
> Cioè, ditemi se non è mercato fatto a casaccio questo. Prende i giocatori che gli consigliano i procuratori, e che progetto vuoi creare??



sentita anche io ieri sera!e poi dicono che non prendiamo i giocatori a caso.....il bello che galliani viene esaltato per questo!!un allenatore con gli attributi non permetterebbe questo...ecco perché finché ci sarà fester inzaghi sarà dura da estirpare


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> sentita anche io ieri sera!e poi dicono che non prendiamo i giocatori a caso.....il bello che galliani viene esaltato per questo!!un allenatore con gli attributi non permetterebbe questo...ecco perché finché ci sarà fester inzaghi sarà dura da estirpare



Mi hai ricordato la storia Ze Eduardo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho sentito poco fa un'intervista a D'Amico, il procuratore di Bocchetti. Ha detto che, una volta saputo della squalifica di Mexes, ha chiamato Galliani per dirgli che Bocchetti poteva trasferirsi e Galliani in un'ora ha chiuso.
> 
> Cioè, ditemi se non è mercato fatto a casaccio questo. Prende i giocatori che gli consigliano i procuratori, e che progetto vuoi creare??



cosa pretendi da mister "al milan non serve una figura come il DS"


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi hai ricordato la storia Ze Eduardo.



Dio vero !!!mi ero dimenticato di uno dei pochi colpi non messi a segno dal condor!
Persino allegri ,grande estimatore di mitra matri ,era rabbrividito all ennesimo talento scovato dal nostro grande AD...


----------



## davoreb (3 Febbraio 2015)

Per chi dice che opera senza soldi, ecco cosa ha investito per il mercato invernale.

Ingaggi lordi per 6 mesi (alcuni stimati)

Cerci: 4 milioni
Destro: 2.5 
Suso: 1.2
Antonelli: 1 
Bocchetti 1
Paletta 1
Munoz 0
--------------
10.7 milioni di ingaggi

+ se li vuoi tenere (riscatto + ingaggio di un anno) :

Cerci: 8 per tenerlo un anno, solo di ingaggio
Destro: 21 
Suso: 2.4
Antonelli: 6.5 
Bocchetti 2
Paletta 3
Munoz 2
-------------
44.9


= circa 55 milioni di euro spesi tra cartellini ed ingaggi per un anno e mezzo.

Più ci penso più abasso il voto per il suo mercato.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2015)

167 pagine per Galliani....è lui la vera star del forum


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> 167 pagine per Galliani....è lui la vera star del forum



El Shaarawy lo doppia precisamente.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy lo doppia precisamente.



....già, ma il Faraone dovrebbe essere uno dei nostri "Campioni" ..... per Galliani sono, di fatto, tutte pagine di critiche ...


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....già, ma il Faraone dovrebbe essere uno dei nostri "Campioni" ..... per Galliani sono, di fatto, tutte pagine di critiche ...



Eh più o meno anche quelle di El Shaa eh.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Eh più o meno anche quelle di El Shaa eh.



.....in realtà sono ben pochi i topic in cui non prevalgono critiche ....questo è il Milan di oggi...


----------



## Tobi (4 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....in realtà sono ben pochi i topic in cui non prevalgono critiche ....questo è il Milan di oggi...



È il bene ed il male del Milan attuale.
Nessun dirigente in un unica sessione di mercato con 0 euro prende: Lopez Alex Bonaventura Menez Torres Cerci Destro Antonelli e Suso. 9 giocatori di cui: 1 fenomeno di portiere, un centrocampista tuttofare, un finalizzatore con una media gol importante (destro), la miglior ala degli ultimi due campionati e un talento come Menez. 
Ma allo stesso tempo nessun dirigente di una squadra seria prenderebbe: Essien, Zaccardo, Armero, Paletta, Agazzi, Bocchetti, Matri a 12


----------



## davoreb (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> È il bene ed il male del Milan attuale.
> Nessun dirigente in un unica sessione di mercato con 0 euro prende: Lopez Alex Bonaventura Menez Torres Cerci Destro Antonelli e Suso. 9 giocatori di cui: 1 fenomeno di portiere, un centrocampista tuttofare, un finalizzatore con una media gol importante (destro), la miglior ala degli ultimi due campionati e un talento come Menez.
> Ma allo stesso tempo nessun dirigente di una squadra seria prenderebbe: Essien, Zaccardo, Armero, Paletta, Agazzi, Bocchetti, Matri a 12



non sono 0 euro, questa è una falsita incredibile.

Prendiamo l'esempio Destro: 

Dopo mezza stagione a scaldare la panchina Galliani va a visitarlo a Roma per venire al Milan e lo convince grazie al suo carisma ed alla sua magia! Peccato che gli ha quasi raddoppiato lo stipendio!!!!! Da 1.5 a 2.5 l'anno.

Nessun dirigente lo prenderebbe a 0 perché nessuno raddoppierebbe lo stipendio ad uno che attualmente fa panchina fissa.

Solo per questi 6 mesi Destro costa al milan 2.5 milioni lordi.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Febbraio 2015)

Occhio che Ranocchia è in scadenza


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Occhio che Ranocchia è in scadenza



...allora è già nostro....


----------



## 666psycho (5 Febbraio 2015)

farabutto!


----------



## Pivellino (5 Febbraio 2015)

Io ancora oggi non riesco a capire quanta sia la sua responsabilità e quanta quella di Berlusconi.
Penso al fatto che la proprietà non scuce denaro, che solitamente se scuce è solo per un attaccante, che pensa che la squadra va bene così anzi è la migliore, che fa fallire l'operazione Pato/Tevez, che ordina a Galliani di liberarsi di Thiago e Ibra, che prima fa divieto di acquistare Balotelli e poi lo benedice e infine dice che l'aveva detto Lui che era una mela marcia. Penso al Real che vende Huntelaar, Robben e Sneider e anche a scegliere a caso peggio non andava. Penso a Matri che prima è il ritorno del figliol prodigo e poi viene restituito a ingaggio dimezzato alla Juve che nel frattempo con quei denari si è preso Tevez, tre scudetti, e anche l'unico vero allenatore che abbiamo avuto tra gli ultimi 4. Penso che arriva Leonardo che è un allenatore nato poi litiga col B. e va all'Inter. Poi arriva allegri che c'ha il fisico ma che è troppo divensivista, infatti inzaghi è il calcio totale. Penso a Seedorf che saluicomesifa e poi lo caccio dopo un onorevole girone di ritorno lasciandolo a libro paga con uno stipendio da top. Mah....
Se questa è la premessa non so come faranno a costruire uno stadio decente... non sarò tra i primi a visitarlo però


----------



## runner (5 Febbraio 2015)

la domanda è solo una....

quanti soldi ha da gestire tra cartellini e stipendi?


----------



## walter 22 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Deve assolutamente andare via. Senza andare lontano nell'ultimo anno e mezzo ne ha combinate e continua a farle di tutti i colori, ora ci mancava solo l'inutile polemica sul fuorigioco che anche se c'era o meno (per me è regolare) non avrebbe cambiato il volto della partita.
BASTA


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2015)

Questa polemica assolutamente folle è tutta farina del suo sacco.
Altro motivo per cui deve levarsi dalle scatole.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Febbraio 2015)

Complimenti INUTILE , 7 difensori centrali e neanche un centrocampista ... MALEDETTO , costretti a giocare con Muntari e Essien.. Ma quanto devi ancora dimostrare la tua inutilità per essere cacciato ???

Maledetto !!!!


----------



## Albijol (8 Febbraio 2015)

Dai che forse lo stanno capendo tutti che Galliani è il problema numero 1 del Milan


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Febbraio 2015)

.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Febbraio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dai che forse lo stanno capendo tutti che Galliani è il problema numero 1 del Milan



Non credo proprio. A Sky lo hanno elogiato per i suoi colpi di mercato.

Nessuno che parla della nostra difesa assurda


----------



## Albijol (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio. A Sky lo hanno elogiato per i suoi colpi di mercato.
> 
> Nessuno che parla della nostra difesa assurda



Intanto la Juve in un comunicato ufficiale l'ha chiamato geometra, in altri tempi non l'avrebbe mai fatto. Poi anche Sky lo sta perculando per la storia delle linee. Vorrei chiedere a qualche esperto: "*sapete se è stata fissata la data per la prossima assemblea degli azionist*i? Io ormai seguo il Milan solo nell'attesa che il condor venga mandato via a calci nel sedere, ed è proprio l'assemblea l'organo che deve decidere se rinnovargli il mandato o meno.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Febbraio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto la Juve in un comunicato ufficiale l'ha chiamato geometra, in altri tempi non l'avrebbe mai fatto. Poi anche Sky lo sta perculando per la storia delle linee. Vorrei chiedere a qualche esperto: "*sapete se è stata fissata la data per la prossima assemblea degli azionist*i? Io ormai seguo il Milan solo nell'attesa che il condor venga mandato via a calci nel sedere, ed è proprio l'assemblea l'organo che deve decidere se rinnovargli il mandato o meno.



Dopo questa figuraccia e dopo l'ennesimo fallimento sportivo ci sarebbero tutti i presupposti per cacciarlo via. 
Spero che qualcuno, tipo Barbara, colga la palla al balzo.


----------



## vota DC (8 Febbraio 2015)

Speriamo che la dirigenza juventina compia un passo falso accusandolo di ingratitudine così viene fuori ufficialmente che è il loro infiltrato.


----------



## Albijol (8 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dopo questa figuraccia e dopo l'ennesimo fallimento sportivo ci sarebbero tutti i presupposti per cacciarlo via.
> Spero che qualcuno, tipo Barbara, colga la palla al balzo.



Barbara è dall'anno scorso che ci prova, per adesso invano, il problema è che Silvio non vuole mandare via Galliani: secondo me il motivo non è la possibile "liquidazione" (in realtà per un AD la liquidazione non esiste, ma è prassi concordare un trattamento di fine mandato) mostruosa ma qualcosa di extracalcistico e non tutto limpido.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Febbraio 2015)

Mandarlo via sarebbe come acquistare Cristiano Ronaldo ... Oramai lui rappresenta lo stile B il perfetto decadimento di una soc gloriosa a semplice comparsa ....

Via se si vuole ripartire


----------



## Aragorn (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tra lui e il suo padrone si sono raggiunti livelli di demenza senile mai visti prima. Il dramma è che a rimetterci è l'immagine del Milan.


----------



## Cm Punk (8 Febbraio 2015)

Sta umiliando noi tifosi e il Milan con le sue pagliacciate
Non vedo l'ora che se ne vada, è la cosa migliore che potrebbe capitare al milan.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Galliani può prendere in giro i tifosi in altri posti, non su questo forum.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Febbraio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Barbara è dall'anno scorso che ci prova, per adesso invano, il problema è che Silvio non vuole mandare via Galliani: secondo me il motivo non è la possibile "liquidazione" (in realtà per un AD la liquidazione non esiste, ma è prassi concordare un trattamento di fine mandato) *mostruosa ma qualcosa di extracalcistico e non tutto limpido.*



Lo credo anch'io perche e troppo strano il fatto che stava per essere cacciato nel 2013 e poi improvisamente tutti indietro per colpa della liquidazione. Anzi, da quel giorno controlla tutto lui piu che mai


----------



## Hammer (8 Febbraio 2015)

Dimissioni.

Vai Barbarella, attacca ferocemente


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Febbraio 2015)

Avessimo una proprietà seria, dopo la figura che ci ha fatto fare tra ieri ed oggi lo avrebbero dovuto costringere alle dimissioni.


----------



## aleslash (8 Febbraio 2015)

Barbara ti prego fai fuori questo "geometra"


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Barbara ti prego fai fuori questo "geometra"



....dipendesse da lei....è Silvio che decide.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Febbraio 2015)

Sarebbe da cacciare seduta stante solo per il comunicato di oggi, anche se fossimo primi in classifica e campioni d'Europa e del Mondo in carica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2015)

purtroppo siamo ad un punto di rottura insanabile che prevede : 

- 0 SOLDI INVESTITI
- Un presidente completamente vecchio e colpito da senilità 
- Galliani che è palesemente andato via di testa per acquisti insensati , operazioni assurde sotto ogni aspetto e comunicati stampa che una volta non avrebbe mai fatto . 
- UNA ROSA RIDICOLA 
- UN NON ALLENATORE 

Tutto questo ci porterà sicuramente nel giro di poco all autodistruzione e la cosa oramai è irreversibile perché se avessero sistemato la rosa in 5/7 anni sarebbero serviti pochi soldi alla volta adesso servirebbero 100milioni cash per comprare giocatori da milan .


----------



## Albijol (9 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> la cosa oramai è irreversibile perché se avessero sistemato la rosa in 5/7 anni sarebbero serviti pochi soldi alla volta adesso servirebbero 100milioni cash per comprare giocatori da milan .



Verità ineluttabile, basti pensare che su 32 giocatori che abbiamo in rosa non ne esiste uno monetizzabile per più di 15 milioni, direi situazione gravissima


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Perdere la faccia sul campo posso ancora accettarlo ma umiliarci in questo modo cancellando l'immagine di società sportiva e seria mi da la nausea..spero venga licenziato dopo questa figura penosa..


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2015)

Preso in giro (e con lui inevitabilmente il MIlan visto che è il TUTTOfare di questa ormai non società) in tutte le reti TV, digitale, sky, nel WEB........ te ne devi andare geometra portandoti via il tuo amichetto non-allenatore e tutti i cessi che ci hai rifilato, vergognati, sparisci, allontana quella faccia dai colori rossoneri

dico questo ma in realtà temo che troverai il modo per rimanere anche quando e se in Nano si leverà dalle balls


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Voglio la testa di questo essere immondo. Mandatelo ovunque, a fare il nano da giardino nella villa di Arcore, ma che venga rimosso immediatamente dalla posizione di AD. Non se ne può davvero più! Basta!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perdere la faccia sul campo posso ancora accettarlo ma umiliarci in questo modo cancellando l'immagine di società sportiva e seria mi da la nausea..spero venga licenziato dopo questa figura penosa..



...Cacciato da chi? Il suo capo è il vero risponsabile di questo sfascio.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perdere la faccia sul campo posso ancora accettarlo ma umiliarci in questo modo cancellando l'immagine di società sportiva e seria mi da la nausea..spero venga licenziato dopo questa figura penosa..



Galliani queste scenate le ha sempre fatto, almeno da quello che ricordo. Senza stare a ricordare Marsiglia, basti pensare alla figuraccia con Alciato, all'immagine di Catania-Milan sul cellulare urlata in faccia al lacchè Pellegatti, ecc.
Ma, quando le faceva, il Milan contava ancora qualcosa. Attualmente navighiamo a metà classifica, anche dalla parte destra del tabellone... adesso, se alza la voce, si prendere le pernacchie da tutti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perdere la faccia sul campo posso ancora accettarlo ma umiliarci in questo modo cancellando l'immagine di società sportiva e seria mi da la nausea..spero venga licenziato dopo questa figura penosa..



Assolutamente d'accordo, il problema che lui se ne esce con sta cosa e ci "rimettiamo" tutti alla fine.


----------



## Djici (9 Febbraio 2015)

chi osa ancora difenderlo ?


----------



## Pivellino (9 Febbraio 2015)

Ma per esempio, il comunicato Milan è a firma di quale AD?


----------



## runner (9 Febbraio 2015)

allora ragazzi intendiamoci per bene....

il Gallo deve solo spiegarci come mai i soldi per gli stipendi li trova e quelli per i cartellini no, ma per il resto la colpa è solo ed esclusivamente della proprietà


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Febbraio 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> allora ragazzi intendiamoci per bene....
> 
> il Gallo deve solo spiegarci come mai i soldi per gli stipendi li trova e quelli per i cartellini no, ma per il resto la colpa è solo ed esclusivamente della proprietà



deve spiegarci pure perchè si ostina a non volere un ds


----------



## runner (9 Febbraio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> deve spiegarci pure perchè si ostina a non volere un ds



la risposta te la do io....

visto che non ha soldi per comprare nessuno, non gli serve....


----------



## AndrasWave (9 Febbraio 2015)

Un uomo moralmente finito. Un buffone attirato soltanto più dai giochi di potere.
Il suo ego lercio si è palesato ancora una volta con quest'ultima pagliacciata messa su per una episodio di una partita contro una squadra che ci guarda a 21 punti di distanza.

Questo club ha perso la rispettabilità, è questo signori miei non dipende dai soldi. Il Milan è composta da "uomini" senza un minimo di dignità e di orgoglio. Il Geometra Galliani è l'emblema di questa perdita di identità.
Siamo finiti e umiliati da questo essere ogni giorno di più e Berlusconi non fa nulla.


----------



## mr.wolf (9 Febbraio 2015)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Un uomo moralmente finito. Un buffone attirato soltanto più dai giochi di potere.
> Il suo ego lercio si è palesato ancora una volta con quest'ultima pagliacciata messa su per una episodio di una partita contro una squadra che ci guarda a 21 punti di distanza.
> 
> Questo club ha perso la rispettabilità, è questo signori miei non dipende dai soldi. Il Milan è composta da "uomini" senza un minimo di dignità e di orgoglio. Il Geometra Galliani è l'emblema di questa perdita di identità.
> Siamo finiti e umiliati da questo essere ogni giorno di più e Berlusconi non fa nulla.


perfetto


----------



## matteo (9 Febbraio 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> la risposta te la do io....
> 
> visto che non ha soldi per comprare nessuno, non gli serve....



Al contrario, un bravo ds è ancora più importante quando hai pochi soldi


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Febbraio 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> la risposta te la do io....
> 
> visto che non ha soldi per comprare nessuno, non gli serve....



Come ha scritto Matteo qui su, proprio la mancanza di soldi comporta la necessità di un bravo DS.
Un bravo DS (non un fenomeno), se avesse pochi soldi non li butterebbe in fallimenti preannunciati. Coi 12 milioni di Matri ti prenderebbe un Pjanic o un Vidal (che tra l'altro fu vicinissimo al Napoli grazie a Bigon), con gli 8 milioni di Constant va a prenderti un Bernat, i 3 milion di Paletta li va a dare al Basilea per darti Schar prima che vada in scadenza.
Un bravo DS, se il procuratore D'Amico lo chiama al telefono per tirargli il pacco Bocchetti, non risponde manco al telefono. E se deve agire secondo il diktat presidenziale della "linea italiana", si assicura la compartecipazioni di giovani come Berardi e Rugani, non Poli e Salamon. Un DS bravo, nel momento in cui Raiola gli offre Pogba, se lo prende di corsa, e a Traorè gli da un calcio nel sedere.

Poi, per carità, i fallimenti possono capitare a tutti. Tutti prendono sole. Ma devono essere eccezioni. Da noi le eccezioni sono invece i giocatori buoni, mentre la regola è prendere i cessi senza arte né parte, su consiglio di procuratori e mangiatori a sbafo.

Galliani, se tanto ci tiene alla sua poltrona, può anche non schiodarcisi. Però dovrebbe lasciare la gestione sportiva a qualcuno competente. Perchè ragazzi miei, veniamo da un ottavo posto (.cit) e quest'anno faremo pure peggio. Qualcosa vorrà pur significare, dato che lui è l'amministratore delegato con delega sportiva.
E per carità, smettiamola di farlo passare per povera vittima di Berlusconi... perchè a 70 anni, coi soldi che ha accumulato, potrebbe benissimo farsi da parte se le cose fossero davvero insostenibili anche per lui. Ma dato che rimane al suo posto, senza muoversi di un millimetro, significa che a lui non frega veramente niente.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Febbraio 2015)

quando ci libereremo di questo signore?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Febbraio 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> la risposta te la do io....
> 
> visto che non ha soldi per comprare nessuno, non gli serve....



eppure di soldi se ne spartisce con gli amici procuratori , basta vedere come prontamente ha alzato la cornetta d'amico per bocchetti


----------



## Jino (9 Febbraio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> quando ci libereremo di questo signore?



Ormai è da pensione, è sicuramente un grandissimo dirigente in determinate condizioni che da anni al Milan non esistono più


----------



## runner (10 Febbraio 2015)

matteo ha scritto:


> Al contrario, un bravo ds è ancora più importante quando hai pochi soldi





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come ha scritto Matteo qui su, proprio la mancanza di soldi comporta la necessità di un bravo DS.
> Un bravo DS (non un fenomeno), se avesse pochi soldi non li butterebbe in fallimenti preannunciati. Coi 12 milioni di Matri ti prenderebbe un Pjanic o un Vidal (che tra l'altro fu vicinissimo al Napoli grazie a Bigon), con gli 8 milioni di Constant va a prenderti un Bernat, i 3 milion di Paletta li va a dare al Basilea per darti Schar prima che vada in scadenza.
> Un bravo DS, se il procuratore D'Amico lo chiama al telefono per tirargli il pacco Bocchetti, non risponde manco al telefono. E se deve agire secondo il diktat presidenziale della "linea italiana", si assicura la compartecipazioni di giovani come Berardi e Rugani, non Poli e Salamon. Un DS bravo, nel momento in cui Raiola gli offre Pogba, se lo prende di corsa, e a Traorè gli da un calcio nel sedere.
> 
> ...





Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> eppure di soldi se ne spartisce con gli amici procuratori , basta vedere come prontamente ha alzato la cornetta d'amico per bocchetti



forse non avete capito che ho voluto esprimere la sua mentalità e non la mia....

a mio avviso l'attenuante sta nel fatto che prima di prendermela con lui, vorrei chiarezza dalla proprietà che è quella che decide!!

vorrei ricordare inoltre ai più giovani che non sarebbe la prima volta che facciamo un anno da ottavo o decimo posto nella storia Berlusconiana e penso che solo che delle persone vere si possano costruire ambienti vincenti....
Il Gallo ormai dovrebbe rimanere solo per far crescere un bravo D.S. e un Direttore Generale capace di gestire le finanze, però se non lo decide la proprietà lui fa quello che riesce....
Secondariamente le trattative di mercato col senno di poi sono davvero troppo facili da fare, per anni la giuve e l' inter non hanno beccato una nota e tutto andrebbe valutato stando dentro alle situazioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Febbraio 2015)

70 anni na moglie cosi.. milionario.. ma chi te lo fa fare di stare qui a rompere le balls a noi ??


----------



## runner (11 Febbraio 2015)

ragazzi diciamoci la verità....

la società sta puntando tutto sullo Stadio e i soldi li spenderà lì, quindi il Gallo come uomo di fiducia e che sa gestire un po' le cose va benissimo alla proprietà!!

lo so che è paradossale nelle conferenze stampa, ma qua il problema parte dalla proprietà


----------



## 2515 (11 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 70 anni na moglie cosi.. milionario.. ma chi te lo fa fare di stare qui a rompere le balls a noi ??



L'impotenza.


----------



## juventino (11 Febbraio 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi diciamoci la verità....
> 
> la società sta puntando tutto sullo Stadio e i soldi li spenderà lì, quindi il Gallo come uomo di fiducia e che sa gestire un po' le cose va benissimo alla proprietà!!
> 
> lo so che è paradossale nelle conferenze stampa, ma qua il problema parte dalla proprietà



Secondo me invece è palese che tenga per le palle la proprietà. Chiunque al posto di Berlusconi lo avrebbe licenziato, eppure il Galliani è ancora lì saldo come una roccia. L'unica spiegazione plausibile è che lui sappia delle cose scomode per B. e di conseguenza preferiscono tenerlo lì, buono.


----------



## runner (11 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece è palese che tenga per le palle la proprietà. Chiunque al posto di Berlusconi lo avrebbe licenziato, eppure il Galliani è ancora lì saldo come una roccia. L'unica spiegazione plausibile è che lui sappia delle cose scomode per B. e di conseguenza preferiscono tenerlo lì, buono.



la dietrologia lascia poco margine nella situazione a mio avviso, il Gallo è semplicemente l'uomo di fiducia del Berlu nel Milan come lo è il Confa in Fininvest e Letta in politica.....

a mio avviso adesso vogliono fare lo stadio e soldi per una rosa costosa non ce ne sono più


----------



## mr.wolf (11 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 70 anni na moglie cosi.. milionario.. ma chi te lo fa fare di stare qui a rompere le balls a noi ??


al Geometra le righe dritte sembrano storte però ci vede ancora bene


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 70 anni na moglie cosi.. milionario.. ma chi te lo fa fare di stare qui a rompere le balls a noi ??



Non sta più con questa. Questa è l'ex, Malika, che Sculli si è bombato 

Ora sta con una brasiliana.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Febbraio 2015)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Un uomo moralmente finito. Un buffone attirato soltanto più dai giochi di potere.
> Il suo ego lercio si è palesato ancora una volta con quest'ultima pagliacciata messa su per una episodio di una partita contro una squadra che ci guarda a 21 punti di distanza.
> 
> Questo club ha perso la rispettabilità, è questo signori miei non dipende dai soldi. Il Milan è composta da "uomini" senza un minimo di dignità e di orgoglio. Il Geometra Galliani è l'emblema di questa perdita di identità.
> Siamo finiti e umiliati da questo essere ogni giorno di più e Berlusconi non fa nulla.



Quotone con stella...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 70 anni na moglie cosi.. milionario.. ma chi te lo fa fare di stare qui a rompere le balls a noi ??



Con questa si è allenato alle brutte figure...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> ............
> Poi, per carità, i fallimenti possono capitare a tutti. Tutti prendono sole. Ma devono essere eccezioni. Da noi le eccezioni sono invece i giocatori buoni, mentre la regola è prendere i cessi senza arte né parte, su consiglio di procuratori e mangiatori a sbafo.
> ........



Spulciando in rete, ho trovato una perla di Galliani sul "Fatto Quotidiano".
Nel 2009 il procuratore di Bale aveva offerto a Galliani il proprio giocatore, che però lo rifiutò.
L'anno successivo, tornò sulle sue decisioni, offrendo 10/M di Euro.
Il Tottenham, però, ne voleva 10 di sterline.
Il Genio gli preferì Jankulowsky, risparmiando 4/M di Euro.

Vedete che quando vuole è capace di risparmiare?


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Spulciando in rete, ho trovato una perla di Galliani sul "Fatto Quotidiano".
> Nel 2009 il procuratore di Bale aveva offerto a Galliani il proprio giocatore, che però lo rifiutò.
> L'anno successivo, tornò sulle sue decisioni, offrendo 10/M di Euro.
> Il Tottenham, però, ne voleva 10 di sterline.
> ...



Ad onor di cronaca aggiungo che Bale era in vendita perchè rotto, non solo Galliani disse di non esser interessato, ma mezza Europa. Poi a distanza di anni è esploso, FORTUNATO il Tottenham.

Diego Costa un'estate era in vendita, il suo passaggio in Turchia in una squadretta saltò per ragioni burocratiche, da li in poi divenne super e l'Atletico lo vendette a peso d'oro, FORTUNATI gli spagnoli.

Questo semplicemente per dire che nel calcio come in ogni altra cosa della vita ci vuole anche tanta fortuna, nel caso specifico di Bale parlerei solo di fortuna visto che non c'era nessun pazzo che prendeva un giocatore con un ginocchio sfasciato dal quale sembrava non riuscire più a rimettersi in forma.


----------



## aleslash (11 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ad onor di cronaca aggiungo che Bale era in vendita perchè rotto, non solo Galliani disse di non esser interessato, ma mezza Europa. Poi a distanza di anni è esploso, FORTUNATO il Tottenham.
> 
> Diego Costa un'estate era in vendita, il suo passaggio in Turchia in una squadretta saltò per ragioni burocratiche, da li in poi divenne super e l'Atletico lo vendette a peso d'oro, FORTUNATI gli spagnoli.
> 
> Questo semplicemente per dire che nel calcio come in ogni altra cosa della vita ci vuole anche tanta fortuna, nel caso specifico di Bale parlerei solo di fortuna visto che non c'era nessun pazzo che prendeva un giocatore con un ginocchio sfasciato dal quale sembrava non riuscire più a rimettersi in forma.


Audentes Fortuna iuvat...


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Febbraio 2015)

Su Bale se ne sono dette veramente tante, che non andava bene come terzino, che messo esterno d'attacco perdeva tutto il suo potenziale, ecc.
La verità è che quell'estate cannammo completamente a non acquistarlo. 10 milioni sono una sciocchezza, considerando che ne abbiamo spesi 8 per Constant.


----------



## iceman. (12 Febbraio 2015)

Dai che st'estate ci porta Okaka...grande Adrià...


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Su Bale se ne sono dette veramente tante, che non andava bene come terzino, che messo esterno d'attacco perdeva tutto il suo potenziale, ecc.
> La verità è che quell'estate cannammo completamente a non acquistarlo. 10 milioni sono una sciocchezza, considerando che ne abbiamo spesi 8 per Constant.



12 per matri santoiddio !!! 12 ..


----------



## smallball (12 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 12 per matri santoiddio !!! 12 ..



alla Juve!!!


----------



## Jino (12 Febbraio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Audentes Fortuna iuvat...



Sicuro, però è troppo facile criticare quando uno rischia e va male e se non rischia viene criticato comunque.


----------



## runner (13 Febbraio 2015)

dai ragazzi che se arrivano i cinesi si fa baldoria come gli interisti con gli indonesiani.....hahahaaaa

già ce lo vedo il Gallo che si mette a parlare in cinese per non essere più capito.....


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Il Gallo oggi non canta?


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Febbraio 2015)

Oggi ho visto il 36enne Maccarone segnare di testa, lasciato tutto solo da uno che è stato pagato 3 milioni e a cui è stato fatto un contratto di 3 anni e mezzo. Forse era un'allucinazione.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Oggi ho visto il 36enne Maccarone segnare di testa, lasciato tutto solo da uno che è stato pagato 3 milioni e a cui è stato fatto un contratto di 3 anni e mezzo. Forse era un'allucinazione.



...allucinazione collettiva ...meno male che nella prossima non ci sarà ...


----------



## mandraghe (22 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## O Animal (28 Febbraio 2015)

Ridi cogl...... ridi....


----------



## aleslash (28 Febbraio 2015)

Lo odio sempre di più, ride pure sto maledetto


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Lo odio sempre di più, ride pure sto maledetto



Perchè non dovrebbe, prende tutti per il sedere, non lo schiodano mai, fa i suoi affari con i vari procuratori, ha i suoi lecchini al posto giusto, non ci rimette una lira se andiamo male. Bella vita, beato lui.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Marzo 2015)

Secondo me c'è un errore di fondo in quello che diciamo.

Galliani con i soldi > Bravo/Ci riuscirebbe tutti

Galliani senza soldi > Fa quel che può/Scarso

Galliani che non pensa ai risultati sportivi ma a condurre le sue mafiate > Scarso (o comunque controproducente).


----------



## Tobi (5 Marzo 2015)

Lui è il bene ed il male del Milan

Nessun dirigente riuscirebbe a prendere: Lopez Alex (quello del psg che aveva panchinato marquinhos) Menez Torres Destro e Cerci a 0

E allo stesso tempo nessun dirigente prenderebbe gente come Essien Zaccardo Armero


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Marzo 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Lui è il bene ed il male del Milan
> 
> Nessun dirigente riuscirebbe a prendere: Lopez Alex (quello del psg che aveva panchinato marquinhos) Menez Torres Destro e Cerci a 0
> 
> E allo stesso tempo nessun dirigente prenderebbe gente come Essien Zaccardo Armero



per dovere di cronaca lopez è stato pagato , il prestito di destro è stato pagato e andrei cauto prima di dire che gli affari torres/cerci siano stati fatti a zero


----------



## 666psycho (5 Marzo 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Lui è il bene ed il male del Milan
> 
> Nessun dirigente riuscirebbe a prendere: Lopez Alex (quello del psg che aveva panchinato marquinhos) Menez Torres Destro e Cerci a 0
> 
> E allo stesso tempo nessun dirigente prenderebbe gente come Essien Zaccardo Armero




dai..sono stati tutti parametri zero o prestiti....cmq secondo me non é merito di Galliani se hanno accettato. Siamo il milan, e anche in periodo di crisi il blasone rimane alto, mica perché Galliani é il miglior del mondo... questa gente pure un DS qualsiasi te li portava a milanello.. Stranamente tutti gli acquisti fatti non avuto concorrenza... e ciò anche facilitato il lavoro di Galliani..


----------



## wfiesso (5 Marzo 2015)

cancro assoluto del milan


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Marzo 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> per dovere di cronaca lopez è stato pagato , il prestito di destro è stato pagato e andrei cauto prima di dire che gli affari torres/cerci siano stati fatti a zero



Torres il Chelsea lo avrebbe arso vivo, figuriamoci se non lo vendevano anche a 0 al primo che passava (noi).
Cerci non è costato 0, attualmente stiamo pagando l'esoso ingaggio di Torres (4-5 mil netti l'anno).
Destro è in prestito semestrale, quale 0.. tra l'altro abbiamo pagato anche il prestito.
Alex era a parametro 0, non ci voleva un genio a prenderlo e, a posteriori, è un pacco. Menez anche era a parametro 0. Si tratta di offrire contratti ai giocatori senza dover trattare con la squadra, potrei farlo anche io.
Diego Lopez è l'unico, ma parliamo comunque di un 33enne che hai dovuto convincere con un contratto di 4 anni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Torres il Chelsea lo avrebbe arso vivo, figuriamoci se non lo vendevano anche a 0 al primo che passava (noi).
> Cerci non è costato 0, attualmente stiamo pagando l'esoso ingaggio di Torres (4-5 mil netti l'anno).
> Destro è in prestito semestrale, quale 0.. tra l'altro abbiamo pagato anche il prestito.
> Alex era a parametro 0, non ci voleva un genio a prenderlo e, a posteriori, è un pacco. Menez anche era a parametro 0. Si tratta di offrire contratti ai giocatori senza dover trattare con la squadra, potrei farlo anche io.
> Diego Lopez è l'unico, ma parliamo comunque di un 33enne che hai dovuto convincere con un contratto di 4 anni.



non so perchè ma quando trapeleranno notizie più chiare sulla questione torres-cerci il nostro odio verso galliani aumenterà


----------



## Gas (5 Marzo 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Nessun dirigente riuscirebbe a prendere: Lopez Alex (quello del psg che aveva panchinato marquinhos) Menez Torres Destro e Cerci a 0



Dissento, e dico che chiunque potrebbe prendere quei giocatori presentandosi a nome dell' AC Milan, il club per anni più ammirato del globo.


----------



## Pivellino (9 Marzo 2015)

Galliani, sei finito come dirigente, misero come uomo anche e sopratutto nel tuo perseguire interessi poco chiari con Infront, Tavecchio e soci. Tu e Berlusconi siete uno stile e un'idea di persone, un'accozzaglia di comportamenti che odio, lontani dal mio modo di pensare e di vivere. Siete corrotti, falsi, miseri, sapete solo badare al vostro tornaconto.
Avete distrutto una società nata da un'idea sportiva pura, dal sudore, dal sacrificio.
Non ti/vi dobbiamo niente.
Avete raccolto una società in tribunale pagandola 4 soldi, investito denari di dubbia provenienza per far diventare il nano un personaggio pubblico. Adesso rivenderete la cenere a peso d'oro.
Siate maledetti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Marzo 2015)

pure cairo iere alla domenica sportiva ha lanciato un paio di frecciatine a galliani  prima ha detto : devo ringraziare ventura che mi ha fatto capire l'importanza di comprare i giocatori per tempo e non aspettare la fine del mercato  , poi alla domanda se il torino fosse pronto per il salto di qualità e quindi iniziare a comprare giocatori di livello che costano 15 mil , ha risposto dicendo che il prezzo alto non è sinonimo di riuscita (ci possono essere infortuni e altri imprevisti) e che il torino può permettersi solo giocatori che costano 2-3 mil , ma nonostante questo grazie all'ottimo lavoro i risultati sportivi stanno arrivando e poi facendo questa faccia  ha aggiunto noi fatturiamo 50 mil il milan ne fattura 250 e i nostri risultati sono migliori


----------



## mandraghe (10 Marzo 2015)

L'esito dei vertici di questi giorni, secondo la tv di stato milanista.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L'esito dei vertici di questi giorni, secondo la tv di stato milanista.



È una delle tue divertenti immagini o è una schermata reale ?


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L'esito dei vertici di questi giorni, secondo la tv di stato milanista.


Non c'è limite alla vergogna proprio.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Marzo 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> È una delle tue divertenti immagini o è una schermata reale ?



E' reale, anche io ha avevo dei dubbi, però se si osserva il font è quello di Milan Channel.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' reale, anche io ha avevo dei dubbi, però se si osserva il font è quello di Milan Channel.


----------



## Hammer (10 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L'esito dei vertici di questi giorni, secondo la tv di stato milanista.



Sento un clamoroso rumore di unghie sui vetri. Ad ogni modo, un dodicenne scriverebbe frasi meno banali e sintatticamente scorrette


----------



## 13-33 (10 Marzo 2015)

No c'e limite al peggio !!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sento un clamoroso rumore di unghie sui vetri. *Ad ogni modo, un dodicenne scriverebbe frasi meno banali e sintatticamente scorrette*



Anche la macchina del fango è in crisi.


----------



## Hammer (11 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche la macchina del fango è in crisi.



Grammatica italiana a parte, quando si sta toccando il fondo del barile è sempre più arduo raschiare...


----------



## mandraghe (18 Marzo 2015)




----------



## mandraghe (18 Marzo 2015)




----------



## mandraghe (19 Marzo 2015)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Aprile 2015)

Vi giuro ragazzi, non credo di riuscire a sopportare un anno di più la presenza di codesto individuo. La parola odio non è sufficiente a definire il senso di nausea che provo per questo infimo essere.


----------



## malos (4 Aprile 2015)

Immagino non sia neanche quotata la sua intervista nel post partita. Abbiamo vinto.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>





mandraghe ha scritto:


>




non le avevo viste!!!sono in pancia!

il giorno che il condor lascerà per me sarà come vincere l ottava champions...


----------



## mandraghe (10 Aprile 2015)

Il nostro nuovo AD


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Aprile 2015)

Non ci lasciare ti preeeeego come facciamo a fare 92M di passivo con in squadra Zaccardo poi ? 


Unicooooo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il nostro nuovo AD


----------



## Djici (10 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il nostro nuovo AD



La cravatta ROSSA invece di quella gialla !


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il nostro nuovo AD



Intanto ho letto che per precauzione Giannino ha aggiunto al menù gli involtini primavera e il riso alla cantonese.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il nostro nuovo AD


ahahahah grande mandraghe



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Intanto ho letto che per precauzione Giannino ha aggiunto al menù gli involtini primavera e il riso alla cantonese.


ahahahah


----------



## O Animal (25 Aprile 2015)

Nazismooooo....


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Aprile 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Lui è il bene ed il male del Milan
> 
> Nessun dirigente riuscirebbe a prendere: Lopez Alex (quello del psg che aveva panchinato marquinhos) Menez Torres Destro e Cerci a 0
> 
> E allo stesso tempo nessun dirigente prenderebbe gente come Essien Zaccardo Armero




piu di 90 mln di passivo!!! per me e un delinquente e ho detto tutto!


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> piu di 90 mln di passivo!!! per me e un delinquente e ho detto tutto!



Esatto


----------



## 666psycho (27 Aprile 2015)

prima o poi salterà fuori tutto! scopriremo chi é veramente quest' uomo! un farabutto !


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Sembra che si stia mettendo male eh caro Condom...


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sembra che si stia mettendo male eh caro Condom...



Strano però perchè ha ottimi rapporti con la Doyen


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2015)

se succede potrei seriamente infartare


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Strano però perchè ha ottimi rapporti con la Doyen



Non credo abbia il potere per imporre la sua permanenza. Però la mia è più una speranza che una vera convinzione, pronti e fa subito fuori il pezzo forte...non mi pare vero.

Comunque Dana farebbe sicuramente l'AD, quindi Galliani resterebbe solo per la parte tecnica/di mercato in realtà. Mi pare strano perchè credevo avesse ancora una buona immagine all'estero.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2015)

Maledetto, e' un vero e proprio cancro per il Milan


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2015)

Quanto ti odio!!! Via a calci nel sedere!!! La prima cosa che Bee o i cinesi devono fare è defenestrare questo essere immondo.


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2015)

E pensare che fino a gennaio perfino qua (frequentato da milanisti molto più "sgamati" del tifoso medio) da molti ancora era considerato veramente un genio


----------



## malos (1 Maggio 2015)

Vai in pensione, coccolati i nipoti o vai dove ti pare ma lontano da noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2015)

Non ne posso più di questo qui. Dalle dimissioni false fino a oggi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Maggio 2015)

I capitali freschi capitano a fagiolo: Pazzini,Mexes ed Essien sono in scadenza,senza contare che tra un anno e mezzo scade il contratto di Robinho. :3


----------



## Butcher (1 Maggio 2015)

Ma sto qui ce l'ha un contratto? Non gli scade?


----------



## Dapone (1 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma sto qui ce l'ha un contratto? Non gli scade?



è lui che si occupa dei contratti


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma sto qui ce l'ha un contratto? Non gli scade?



Appena rinnovato all'assemblea degli azionisti. Giusto in tempo


----------



## Butcher (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Appena rinnovato all'assemblea degli azionisti. Giusto in tempo



Cosa buona e giustissima!


----------



## Dapone (1 Maggio 2015)

questo ha più vite di un gatto


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Grande Adrianone è giunto il momento di festeggiare la tua permanenza nel club più titolato al mondo finchè morte non ci separi.


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Maggio 2015)

Ma perché non si toglie di mezzo? Se è così bravo, perché non cerca di andarsene dai gobbi, suo vero amore? O al Real Madrid CF,o al Bayern, al Barcellona da Braida? Su Marte, Giove, Saturno, XC-49? Levati di torno. Sarai la cartina di tornasole di questo Bee.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Maggio 2015)

Ma sto cancro rimane pure con Bee? Madonna che parassita


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

portate rispetto al nuovo presidente


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Uno dei più grandi miracolati della storia.


----------



## walter 22 (3 Maggio 2015)

Speriamo solo che il prossimo anno non si occupi di mercato e non metta bocca su allenatore e giocatori


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2015)

Non so voi ma questo fino a qualche settimana fa era bello che sotto accusa e pronto a fare le valige.

Da quando c'è stata quell'incontro venerdì, è tornato bello rampante. Eccolo che torna a fare il mercato.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (8 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non so voi ma questo fino a qualche settimana fa era bello che sotto accusa e pronto a fare le valige.
> 
> Da quando c'è stata quell'incontro venerdì, è tornato bello rampante. Eccolo che torna a fare il mercato.



Pensa che io sono convinto che è quell'incontro ad aver cambiato le carte in tavola nelle trattative tra Mr.Bee e Berlusconi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2015)

Attenzione che qui parliamo del diavolo in persona ... Sicuro che questo vecchio manipolatore ha convinto il nano a non vendere la maggioranza per non rischiare di perdere il posto ...

Questi 2 sono capaci di tutto e il contrario di tutto ... 2 maghi della menzogna e del inganno ... ATTENTI .


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Maggio 2015)

Comincio a temere che non ci libereremo mai di certi individui.

Galliani è come la Bindi: inschiodabile.


----------



## Hammer (9 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questi 2 sono capaci di tutto e il contrario di tutto ... 2 maghi della menzogna e del inganno ... ATTENTI .



Amen


----------



## Albijol (9 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Attenzione che qui parliamo del diavolo in persona ...



.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Maggio 2015)

Beh,grazie per aver ceduto Saponara.


----------



## Djici (10 Maggio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Beh,grazie per aver ceduto Saponara.



Tu dici che e stata sbagliato cederlo, lui dira che ha visto il talento del piccolo Ricky prima delli altri


----------



## folletto (12 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Attenzione che qui parliamo del diavolo in persona ... Sicuro che questo vecchio manipolatore ha convinto il nano a non vendere la maggioranza per non rischiare di perdere il posto ...
> 
> Questi 2 sono capaci di tutto e il contrario di tutto ... 2 maghi della menzogna e del inganno ... ATTENTI .



Anche secondo me Galliani ha un ruolo abbastanza importante nella cessione della società, e la cosa mi inquieta abbastanza. Lo vedo abbastanza in sintonia con quelli della Doyen ma spero che il Nano alla fine venda ai cinesi (a quelli con i soldi VERI), comunque ho un pò il timore che il pelato possa perlomeno ritardare la cessione delle quote societarie danneggiandoci ancora una volta e condannandoci ad un altro anno di sofferenza. Lo odio ogni giorno di più


----------



## 666psycho (13 Maggio 2015)

complimenti a Mr miglior dirigente del mondo..altro giovane regalato, di cui ci pentiremo!!  che rabbia!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Maggio 2015)

Quanto lo odio. Ogni volta che parla mi scattano gli istinti omicidi. Quando se ne andrà festeggerò ancora di più di quando ci consumerà la dipartita del suo padrone.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Maggio 2015)

In questo momento starà festeggiando correndo nudo per strada insieme a Silvio, dopo tutto se la Rube è in finale parte del merito è anche loro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Maggio 2015)

Credo che il fuoco della protesta debba portare almeno alla cacciata di questo soggetto. E' il minimo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Maggio 2015)

La sciagura più grande di questo Milan inguardabile. Vattene.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Maggio 2015)

Com'e', il Gallo non va piu' a parlare ai giornalisti come gli piaceva, delle statistiche della squadra in questo 2015? Sara' perché abbiamo fatto 21 punti in 20 partite? 

Quando andra' via dalla società, sara' sempre troppo tardi


----------



## Albijol (18 Maggio 2015)

La facciamo una cronologia di tutti gli obiettivi (via via ridimensionatisi) che Galliani aveva fissato per il Milan in questa stagione?

Terzo posto in classifica per accedere ai preliminari di CHampions (FAIL)
Vincere la Coppa Italia (FAIL)
Arrivare in finale di Coppa Italia per sperare di fare l'Europa League diretta (FAIL)
Arrivare quarti o quinti per ottenere l'EL diretta (FAIL)
Arrivare sesti per sperare di fare i preliminari di El (FAIL)
Arrivare tre le prime otto per scongiurare gli ottavi di Coppa Italia (FAIL)
Fare più punti dell'Inter (FAIL)

Ora ditemi voi, tenendo anche conto della disastrosa annata precedente:
Noi tifosi al momento non sappiamo nemmeno se Berlusconi sarà ancora il Presidente del Milan l'anno prossimo. Ora mi dite come è possibile che l'unica cosa che sappiamo è che il primo responsabile di questo scempio senza limiti aka il Condor è l'unico sicuro di restare sulla sua poltrona nella carica di AD per la parte sportiva?


----------



## Aragorn (18 Maggio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La facciamo una cronologia di tutti gli obiettivi (via via ridimensionatisi) che Galliani aveva fissato per il Milan in questa stagione?
> 
> Terzo posto in classifica per accedere ai preliminari di CHampions (FAIL)
> Vincere la Coppa Italia (FAIL)
> ...



Trofeo TIM (PASS)
Trofeo Berlusconi (PASS)
Trofeo Santiago Bernabéu (PASS)

Sempre a lamentarvi


----------



## caco (20 Maggio 2015)

non so scegliere chi, tra il Condor e il sumaRO, sia più bravo a prenderci per il


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2015)

Il collezionista di cessi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2015)

Certi amori non finiscono, fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano.


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certi amori non finiscono, fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano.



Che poi sentire una frase bellissima di una canzone stupenda di un grande cantautore italiano associata a sto tizio mi fa salire il vomito.


----------



## Ian.moone (20 Maggio 2015)

Complimenti per avergli regalato il prestito di matri eh


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2015)

Come fai a sparare al diavolo...e se lo manchi ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2015)

Tevez, Matri, Pirlo - quanti titoli della Juve sono causati dal grande mago del mercato?


----------



## Albijol (21 Maggio 2015)

Il più grande fan della Juve


----------



## Djici (21 Maggio 2015)

Ha esultato.
Sicuro.


----------



## zlatan (21 Maggio 2015)

E adesso sotto con il refrain.... Matri è un grande giocatore, siamo a posto cosi' l'attacco è coperto con i rientri di Niang e Birsa come trequartista.....


----------



## AndrasWave (22 Maggio 2015)

Stamattina TuttoSport titola "*La Juve Vince, Galliani Paga*", sottolineando di come, dopo Pirlo e Allegri, il Milan faccia le fortune della Juventus *prestandolo gratis* ai bianconeri e *pagando pure il 50%* dell'ingaggio di Matri.

No comment.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (22 Maggio 2015)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Stamattina TuttoSport titola "*La Juve Vince, Galliani Paga*", sottolineando di come, dopo Pirlo e Allegri, il Milan faccia le fortune della Juventus *prestandolo gratis* ai bianconeri e *pagando pure il 50%* dell'ingaggio di Matri.
> 
> No comment.



Come se non bastasse, Global Sport Salaries ha pubblicato una classifica delle squadre più generose in fatto di stipendi:
Per l'Italia la classifica è la seguente:
1 - Juve
2 - Milan
3 - Roma
4 - Inter
5 - Lazio
6 - Fiorentina
7 - Genoa
8 - Torino

Domanda: in questo elenco qual'è il "corpo estraneo"?

Tutte le squadre dietro al Milan sono davanti in classifica, anzi, ne manca pure qualcuna: Napoli, Sampdoria e Palermo (per ora).
E continuiamo a chiederci perchè le perdite di Bilancio continuino ad aumentare di anno in anno?!.
Al punto che mi chiedo: ma ci è o ci fa?
E Berlusconi non si chiede nulla? 
Continua a lamentarsi perchè spiana le perdite e non corre ai ripari?
Pretende che i cinesi o chi per loro mantengano quella sanguisuga al suo posto?

D e f e n e s t r a t e l o ! ! !


----------



## Blu71 (8 Giugno 2015)

Ora che, a quanto pare, ha la grana si dia da fare.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ora che, a quanto pare, ha la grana si dia da fare.



E' sempre in orbita


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ora che, a quanto pare, ha la grana si dia da fare.



MA soprattutto:


----------



## smallball (11 Giugno 2015)

Condor in azione


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

Bravo Adrianone mio, una è andata, adesso 3 giorni a Forte dei marmi e poi sotto con gli altri due.


----------



## Albijol (11 Giugno 2015)

E la prima cacchiata è arriva, quadriennale (non si sa a quanti milioni) al terzino più bidone della storia del calcio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' sempre in orbita


----------



## Hammer (11 Giugno 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E la prima cacchiata è arriva, quadriennale (non si sa a quanti milioni) al terzino più bidone della storia del calcio.



Capitano


----------



## Tobi (11 Giugno 2015)

il 6 giugno sono arrivati i soldi, l'11 giugno è andato a prendere di prepotenza Jackson Martinez sbattendo in faccia 35 milioni di euro senza perdere tempo  

Il Condor ha spiccato il volo


----------



## Hammer (11 Giugno 2015)

Andrò concorrente, ma se le cifre sono quelle che sembrano allora a comprare Jackson Martinez in questo modo ce la facciamo tutti qua dentro.

Non vedo le decantate abilità del Condor in questa operazione


----------



## Albijol (11 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Andrò concorrente, ma se le cifre sono quelle che sembrano allora a comprare Jackson Martinez in questo modo ce la facciamo tutti qua dentro.
> 
> Non vedo le decantate abilità del Condor in questa operazione



E ha pure l'appoggio della Doyen


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Andrò concorrente, ma se le cifre sono quelle che sembrano allora a comprare Jackson Martinez in questo modo ce la facciamo tutti qua dentro.
> 
> Non vedo le decantate abilità del Condor in questa operazione



Infatti il merito sarebbe aver speso 35 per Martinez e non per qualche bidonazzo. Sul valore di Martinez il giudizio deve essere rimandato a quando comincerà il campionato.


----------



## aleslash (11 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' sempre in orbita



Il condor


----------



## Iblahimovic (11 Giugno 2015)

Rinnovo di abate ennesima perla da questo miracolato. Ma se ha i soldi...... Ha semplicemente più soldi da buttare


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Giugno 2015)

Qualcuno fermi il condor! Ormai è scatenato!
Anzi, meglio lasciarlo sfogare un altro po'!


----------



## Dany20 (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Condor è scatenato, dopo J.Martinez ora Kondogbia e Ibra. Non fermatelo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

Avete notato che non ha più parlato ?

per me questo è un ottimo segno.


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

Questo somaro non imparerà MAI , fermatelo .


----------



## Albijol (16 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questo somaro non imparerà MAI , fermatelo .



.


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

Ciao Zlatan, pagate le tangenti a Raiola ma nulla 0 risultati . Sei finito RITIRATI.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

Galliani è il cancro in metastasi di questa società.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Giugno 2015)

Ora dovrà rendere conto di quelle tangenti. Roba da tso immediato. Continuiamo a fare da schiavi a raiola che si va alla grande.
Anche quest anno a giugno abbiamo già vinto l'oscar del mercato chiaccherato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2015)

Esatto , adesso Ibra non viene e abbiamo pagato le solite tasse INUTILI al pizzaiolo ... 4 anni ad ABATE !!!!! QUATTRO ANNI .... Maledetto ... Quando te ne andrai sarà sempre con 15 anni di ritardo


----------



## 666psycho (17 Giugno 2015)

come sempre, tanto fumo e niente arrosto!


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2015)

Quest'estate non ha scuse..ha i soldi, ha l'assistenza e il mandato di fare un grande Milan con un progetto alla base..se alla fine non conclude nulla allora significa che non è più capace..


----------



## Iblahimovic (17 Giugno 2015)

deve andarsene in pensione questo incapace


----------



## Iblahimovic (17 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto , adesso Ibra non viene e abbiamo pagato le solite tasse INUTILI al pizzaiolo ... 4 anni ad ABATE !!!!! QUATTRO ANNI .... Maledetto ... Quando te ne andrai sarà sempre con 15 anni di ritardo



su abate è meglio riuppare tutte le varie ********* scritte da tanti qua dentro..tutti a fare i fenomeni nel giustificare scelte scellerate come ely e il rinnovo di abate, etichettandole " tassa per ibra "


----------



## diavolo (17 Giugno 2015)

Se non torna con Kondongbia può restare a Montecarlo per sempre.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Giugno 2015)

siamo a metà giugno,il mercato non è nemmeno aperto in teoria!stiamo trattando giocatori importanti,non il birsa della situazione che basta una telefonata e lo prendi!giocate troppo a fifa voi per me!secondo voi per giocatori che valgono dai 30 mln in sù basta farsi un viaggetto a montecarlo per prenderseli
per quanto abbia sbagliato negli ultimi anni,è evidente che il sig.Galliani se ne intenda di trattative...anzi penso che nel trattare non abbia ancora rivali..e comunque non mi sembra nemmeno che abbia parlato più di tanto..anzi!
sono i giornalisti che fanno tutto e gettano fumo negli occhi
lasciatelo lavorare in pace madonna!


----------



## ildemone85 (17 Giugno 2015)

io non lascio lavorare in santa pace proprio nessuno, anni di idiozie non si dimenticano, ora costui sembra sparito dai radar, non si sa quali siano i suoi piani, ci hanno detto che vogliono la rosa a posto per il 6 luglio circa, siamo al 17 giugno, mancano meno di 20 giorni e siamo in altissimo mare, devono darsi una mossa, basta rinvii ed indecisioni, non possiamo perdere giorni e settimane per risparmiare 1 o 2 mln strainutili.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

Adriano Galliani il gastronauta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Ha rinnovato ad Abate e a Ely, facendo un favore a Raiola, senza uno straccio di certezza sul fronte Ibra: solo per questo andrebbe radiato immediatamente. Al momento anche con i soldi sono deluso da suo operato. Martinez lo ha acquistato col tutor Lucas, su Kondogbia non so cosa cavolo sta aspettando per chiudere. Dei teatrini ci siamo stancati, CONCLUDI!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2015)

BAsta teatrini per dio basta !!! Ti sei fatto fregare anche dall Inter che è con le pezze al sedere ... Asino


----------



## robs91 (17 Giugno 2015)

Ora manca solo il rinnovo di Bonera per completare l'opera.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2015)

Nuova estate nuovi rinnovi alè...

Niente è semplicemente un incapace.

Ad oggi ha rinnovato (a cifre folli immagino) abate e ci ha portato un giocatore dalla b.. le solite tasse raviola che questa volta non porteranno Ibra.


----------



## il condor (17 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ora manca solo il rinnovo di Bonera per completare l'opera.



mi consenta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Giugno 2015)

Si sta giocando la faccia, se fallisce con Kondogbia è un dirigente finito.


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2015)

VATTENE.

La telefonata a Fassone.....mamma mia che rabbia


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Si sta giocando la faccia, se fallisce con Kondogbia è un dirigente finito.




...ormai ha la stessa credibilità del politico Silvio.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> VATTENE.
> 
> La telefonata a Fassone.....mamma mia che rabbia



Con 184984894 mln galliani vince 10 champions


----------



## Schism75 (20 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con 184984894 mln galliani vince 10 champions



Già... Chissà a quali altre giustificazioni assisteremo per il poverino.


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Già... Chissà a quali altre giustificazioni assisteremo per il poverino.



Già mettono le mani avanti i suoi sostenitori, se si perde il francese non è colpa sua ma del giocatore.
Ma anche se lo prendesse, io sono stufo di tutti questi teatrini, basta perdio.


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

ma questo personaggio dobbiamo sopportarlo ancora a lungo? squallido ,vecchio ,inutile , incapace , superato..


----------



## Djici (20 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Già mettono le mani avanti i suoi sostenitori, se si perde il francese non è colpa sua ma del giocatore.



La cosa belle e che se non viene e colpa del giocatore ma se viene e proprio perche Galliani con i soldi e il numero uno, conosce tutto e tutti nel mondo del calcio e con un budget di 50 mln a l'anno avrebbe vinto 6 champions di fila 

Insomma la coerenza non esiste.
Quando dicevo che sono tutti bravi con i milioni a comprare i giocatori i sostenitori del Gallo mi dicevano che sbagliavo completamente.
Avevano ragione.
Galliani pure con i soldi e una capra.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> La cosa belle e che se non viene e colpa del giocatore ma se viene e proprio perche Galliani con i soldi e il numero uno, conosce tutto e tutti nel mondo del calcio e con un budget di 50 mln a l'anno avrebbe vinto 6 champions di fila
> 
> Insomma la coerenza non esiste.
> Quando dicevo che sono tutti bravi con i milioni a comprare i giocatori i sostenitori del Gallo mi dicevano che sbagliavo completamente.
> ...


Ammesso che sti soldi ci siano veramente, perchè mi sto ricredendo pure su questo.


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

La foto di lui che ride con Fassone dopo che probabilmente ci hanno soffiato il giocatore è una macchia indelebile,la classica goccia che fa traboccare il vaso se ancora ce ne fosse bisogno. Una roba che nessun milanista vero può accettare.


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ammesso che sti soldi ci siano veramente, perchè mi sto ricredendo pure su questo.



Ok ma se non ci sono i soldi perchè vai a trattare su basi di 30 e passa milioni? Non capisco.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Ok ma se non ci sono i soldi perchè vai a trattare su basi di 30 e passa milioni? Non capisco.


Le stesse basi che avevamo quando è saltata fuori la storiella per Iturbe quando non avevamo neanche i soldi per pagarci la benzina per Verona.


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Le stesse basi che avevamo quando è saltata fuori la storiella per Iturbe quando non avevamo neanche i soldi per pagarci la benzina per Verona.



Si ma quella trattativa per me era inventata, queste no. Comunque speriamo non sia così altrimenti siamo doppiamente nella melma.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

Secondo Pedullà l'Inter può contare su un accordo con Kondogbia. La missione del Gallo mi sembra difficile.


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> La foto di lui che ride con Fassone dopo che probabilmente ci hanno soffiato il giocatore è una macchia indelebile,la classica goccia che fa traboccare il vaso se ancora ce ne fosse bisogno. Una roba che nessun milanista vero può accettare.



fino a quando è in vita ci sara da sopportarlo temo


----------



## Dexter (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> La foto di lui che ride con Fassone dopo che probabilmente ci hanno soffiato il giocatore è una macchia indelebile,la classica goccia che fa traboccare il vaso se ancora ce ne fosse bisogno. Una roba che nessun milanista vero può accettare.



Se la gioca con la foto con Tevez


----------



## Snake (20 Giugno 2015)

Provo semplicemente disgusto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

un incapace. Ora se prende Kondogbia sbaglia e se non lo prende siamo - a quanto pare - senza alternative se non i famosi Kucka e compagnia.

Si vede che non ha imparato nulla.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

Se oggi l'Inter chiude per Kondo,mi aspetto due colpi entro 72 ore (*ufficiali* però,non "è praticamente fatta").
Altrimenti licenziamento immediato.


----------



## Hammer (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se oggi l'Inter chiude per Kondo,mi aspetto due colpi entro 72 ore (*ufficiali* però,non "è praticamente fatta").
> Altrimenti licenziamento immediato.



.


----------



## diavolo (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se oggi l'Inter chiude per Kondo,mi aspetto due colpi entro 72 ore (*ufficiali* però,non "è praticamente fatta").
> Altrimenti licenziamento immediato.



Aquilani e Baselli.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Galliani con i soldi.....


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2015)

Il peggior uomo mercato al mondo.
insieme a Inzaghi erano veramente la coppia più scarsa del mondo...


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNU3aIJs88g


Sperando di essere smentito metto anch'io qualcosa, tanto per avere qualcosa di buono in questa pagina di melma 

Vola condor! vola!


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Giugno 2015)

Sarò contenta solo quando finalmente questo topic sarà chiuso.


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Sarò contenta solo quando finalmente questo topic sarà chiuso.



Sarai vecchia per allora.


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sarai vecchia per allora.



Addirittura vecchia non credo. Non sono così ingenua da illudermi che venga cacciato per demeriti professionali,ma per evidenti limiti di età dovrà farsi da parte prima o poi. A meno che non sia immortale e non lo so.


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Addirittura vecchia non credo. Non sono così ingenua da illudermi che venga cacciato per demeriti professionali,ma per evidenti limiti di età dovrà farsi da parte prima o poi. A meno che non sia immortale e non lo so.



Ha una settantina d'anni. Andrà avanti almeno altri 10. O a vita, chi lo sa.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Giugno 2015)

Umiliato da Ausilio e Fassone.
Adesso ci fa perdere anche Jackson Martinez.
Voglio spezzare una lancia a suo favore. Un essere umano non può essere così inetto ed incompetente. E' semplicemente in malafede.
Ha già disintegrato ogni sogno di un nuovo Milan vincente prima che iniziasse....


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

"Non è colpa sua se il giocatore ha scelto l'Inter"(cit)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Giugno 2015)

C'e' ancora qualcuno qui che stima questo uomo rimasto a 20 anni fa su come fare un mercato di livello? Certo, c'e' da condividere le colpe con la societa' intera visto che fin'ora abbiamo quasi sempre preso schiaffi in faccia su ogni questione di mercato, visto che anche Berlusconi si e' esposto molto su alcune trattative (Prima il no di Ancelotti, poi Ibra, ora sembra anche Kondogbia), ma Galliani deve nascondersi per come ha svolto l'ultima trattativa francese. 2 volte in Francia e non ha risolto niente e fino a prova contraria anche con Martinez, anche qui 2 volte ad Oporto e ancora non si e' capito nulla, se viene o no. 
Ma e' normale tutto questo?


----------



## Principe (20 Giugno 2015)

Quanti anni a dire che il problema era quell'incapace con la cravatta gialla , invece la scusa era sempre che non aveva i soldi . Quello capace era Braida da sempre . Galliani è uno dei peggiori dirigenti della storia del calcio .


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

Risultato della giornata:
Una figuraccia davanti a tutto il mondo, perche sta storia di Kondogbia ha fatto il giro nel mondo.... Se perdiamo anche Martinez ancora peggio, anche quel acquisto ha fatto il giro(come minimo in Inghilterra e Germania)

Grande Galliani, un altro viaggio per tornare a mani vuote. Forse arrivera Martinez, ma dopo quanti viaggi in persona a Madrid, Oporto e Monaco?


Una *gestione *di negoziazione veramente *amatoriale*. Studio economia e spesso analisiamo case studies dove qualcuno ha combinato qualche disastro per capire cosa evitare e come fare meglio.
Vi dico, sto comportamento di Galliani e da scrivere in vari libri come esempio di come non fare le trattative. Assurdo.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Via dal Milan. ora voglio vedere che supermega centrocampo fai. incompetente.


----------



## neversayconte (20 Giugno 2015)

Condor vai in piscina o in spiaggia che fare il calciomercato non è roba per te.
aritirate.


----------



## Albijol (20 Giugno 2015)

"Galliani con i soldi è il numero uno, lasciatelo lavorare in pace che per queste trattative c'è bisogno tempo" (cit. Mezzo Milanworld)


----------



## Hammer (20 Giugno 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "Galliani con i soldi è il numero uno, lasciatelo lavorare in pace che per queste trattative c'è bisogno tempo" (cit. Mezzo Milanworld)



Punto.

Ennesima dimostrazione dell'incompetente, dopo i milioni di cessi acquistati e i milioni di contratti a carissimo prezzo (Muntari, Essien, Mexes, Traoré, Bocchetti, solo negli ultimi due anni)

Se Jackson si accasa da un'altra parte (non ci credo molto, sinceramente) il quadro è completo.


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "Galliani con i soldi è il numero uno, lasciatelo lavorare in pace che per queste trattative c'è bisogno tempo" (cit. Mezzo Milanworld)



Fiero di aver sempre fatto parte dell'altra metà


----------



## Love (20 Giugno 2015)

ma adesso il condor dove sta??? e non mi dite a milano marittima perchè sarei capace di andarlo a massacrare...noi cosi e lui dopo l'ennesima figuraccia a prendere il sole???


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> ma adesso il condor dove sta??? e non mi dite a milano marittima perchè sarei capace di andarlo a massacrare...noi cosi e lui dopo l'ennesima figuraccia a prendere il sole???



si era già capito come sarebbe andata da quando ha abbandonato monaco. ora starà facendo merenda da giannino


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Giugno 2015)

Tecnicamente inadeguato. La proprietà se ha un minimo di interesse verso la squadra deve necessariamente esonerarlo.


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

Pensate che si dimetterà dopo tutto sto casino/verrà spinto a dimettersi?


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Pensate che si dimetterà dopo tutto sto casino/verrà spinto a dimettersi?



Galliani andrà via solo quando e se la maggioranza del club non sarà più di Ilvio.
E anche allora sarà dura,con la buonuscita multimilionaria che chiederà.


----------



## Alex (20 Giugno 2015)

la smettesse di fare sti teatrini imbarazzanti e agisse come un normale dirigente che fa le trattative normalmente (ammesso che la demenza senile glielo permetta ancora)


----------



## Love (20 Giugno 2015)




----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Giugno 2015)

La sua testa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Giugno 2015)

E' bollito in tutti i sensi. Ormai fa solo favori ai procuratori, ma per la squadra nulla.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Giugno 2015)

Se Bee fosse un investitore serio, lui e quelli dietro di lui, e avesse (avessero) intenzione di far tornare nuovamente grande il Milan e la sua immagine nel mondo, caccerebbero immediatamente questo trappolone, a costo di pagargli la buonuscita.
Il problema è che, ormai s'è capito, anche questo Bee altri non è che uno speculatore da quattro soldi.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2015)

Best manager in the world.

Questo farebbe bene ad andare a Broadway, farsi una sua compagnia di teatro e recitare lì le sue sceneggiate. Tanto ci è abituato a fare l'attore per poi far calare inesorabilmente il sipario


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Fiero di aver sempre fatto parte dell'altra metà



.

Molti qui sono pischelli.... Galliani era adeguato quando era lo stesso Berlusconi a scendere in campo.
Per esempio come fu con Nesta


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

Non fosse così egocentrico e fosse un minimo intelligente avrebbe dovuto farsi affiancare da una persona carismatica che col suo passato sarebbe stata in grado di convincere anche i giocatori scettici. Faccio un nome Paolo Maldini. 
Ma è appunto un egocentrico che quando vide che Leonardo stava prendendo piede come dirigente lo dirottò in panchina in modo che non potesse fargli ombra.
Questo qui è un cancro che si propaga e uccide tutto, lui e il suo compagno di merende presidente.


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Molti qui sono pischelli.... Galliani era adeguato quando era lo stesso Berlusconi a scendere in campo.
> Per esempio come fu con Nesta



Esatto come disse Maradona, Galliani chi? Il portaborse di Berlusconi?
Berlusconi un tempo faceva tutto lui e bene, ora è un vecchio rimbambito.


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Pensate che si dimetterà dopo tutto sto casino/verrà spinto a dimettersi?


No. Se dopo tutti questi anni di scellerata gestione è ancora lì non credo proprio che le sue dimissioni arriveranno adesso.
Comunque, a breve festeggerà i 71 anni quindi non lo avremo sul groppone troppo a lungo.


----------



## TheZio (20 Giugno 2015)

Rendiamoci conto che tutte le big hanno cambiato dirigenza: la juve con Marotta-Paratici, l'inter con Fassone-Ausilio..
Solo noi siamo fermi al 1986.. Sono passati 30 anni ormai.. mi sembrano un pochino tantini...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Pensate che si dimetterà dopo tutto sto casino/verrà spinto a dimettersi?



Mai.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2015)

Condor è tra i 10 tag + frequenti di twitter  chi figurette che stiamo facendo. Mi vien da piangere


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2015)

Oramai viene preso per i fondelli anche da un Criscitiello qualsiasi su twitter....


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Oramai viene preso per i fondelli anche da un Criscitiello qualsiasi su twitter....



pazzesco.

questo elemento quando va in giro è meglio che mette il burka


----------



## Sanchez (20 Giugno 2015)

''Ma no ma no, vediamo vediamo, adesso c'è anche la Juve sul giocatore (tic al collo) sembra di essere al Trofeo Tim eheheheh (tic al collo)''


Ostaggi di un demente siamo, rendiamoci conto. Questo si strafoga e ride.


----------



## Dapone (20 Giugno 2015)

presto non ci sarà più nessuno a credere alla favola "con i soldi compra chi vuole".


----------



## Alex (20 Giugno 2015)

sono proprio curioso di sapere con quale faccia parlerà dopo avere perso kondogbia e martinez in un giorno solo. è palesemente inadeguato


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> presto non ci sarà più nessuno a credere alla favola "con i soldi compra chi vuole".



Peccato però che presto il Milan non sarà più in Serie A se continuiamo con lui.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Intanto SKY ci prende per i fondelli. Mostrano la foto della firma di Kondogbia: "Questa è un'immagine importante perché sancisce l'accordo ... un nero su bianco che ha un valore diverso rispetto alle strette di mano alla Galliani".


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Intanto SKY ci prende per i fondelli. Mostrano la foto della firma di Kondogbia: "Questa è un'immagine importante perché sancisce l'accordo ... un nero su bianco che ha un valore diverso rispetto alle strette di mano alla Galliani".



Lascia stare Sky che non ha mai amato il Milan ...per ovvi motivi...


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lascia stare Sky che non ha mai amato il Milan ...per ovvi motivi...



Non puoi lasciar stare la fonte più autorevole di notizie calcistiche nonché quella più vista in Italia...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non puoi lasciar stare la fonte più autorevole di notizie calcistiche nonché quella più vista in Italia...



...io sopravvivo senza.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2015)

Sul web tutti stanno prendendo pesci in faccia a sto incapace... e noi ci andiamo ancora in giro.

Che vergogna, poveri tifosi milanisti.


----------



## Dapone (20 Giugno 2015)

io mi preoccupo che adesso per salvare la faccia stia preparando un errore più grosso.


----------



## Lo Gnu (20 Giugno 2015)

La cosa più sconcertante di tutto ciò è che quest'uomo è intoccabile.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Giugno 2015)

Si vabbè ma o non ci sono i soldi oppure è da licenziare immediatamente dai..


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Giugno 2015)

Ridate Giannino o Forte dei Marmi a quell uomo


----------



## Iblahimovic (21 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Sanchez (21 Giugno 2015)

Galliani non riuscirebbe a portare a termine neanche l'autoerotismo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Giugno 2015)

Il dirigente-condor


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2015)

Sono disgustato , non so neanche come insultarti ... Sei il peggio del peggio ... Oggi è il punto più basso della storia del Milan ...


----------



## zico (21 Giugno 2015)

Un dirigente serio dopo stasera sarebbe le dimissioni , un presidente serio dopo stasera avrebbe cacciato un dirigente che ridicolizza la società , già un dirigente ed un presidente serio .........


----------



## Ian.moone (21 Giugno 2015)

La cosa che mi fa imbufalire è che si fa vedere sempre in TV, con dichiarazioni, finti appostamenti in aereo porto e cene

È il bello è che i giornali e le TV (comprate) continuano a santificarlo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Giugno 2015)

Alla Gazzetta ha fatto sapere che era tutto chiuso con Monaco e il giocatore...il genio si e fidato di aver chiuso e se n e andato a casa. Non so come possa fare cosi, vive in un mondo di calcio di 30 anni, il mondo della stretta di mano. O si chiude con un contratto o non c'e niente di chiuso. Una cosa amatoriale.

Oltre a questo lui stava per strapagre Kondogbia con 40 milioni, 40 milioni! E matto. Ovviamente neanche un accenno di spiegazione sulla vicenda Martinez.


Un incapace senza limiti


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2015)

Sinceramente di Kondo me ne frega poco niente viste le cifre tutto sommato abbiamo fatto bene a mollare tutto ma la storia di Jm proprio non riesco a mandaral giù, per placare l'ira dei tifosi quando ieri mattina ha capito che era finita per Kondo bastava insistere con la Colombia per le visite mediche e credo che molti tifosi se annunciavano lui ( io compresa) eravamo molto ma molto meno arrabbiati, se ne deve andare io sono stanca di vedere questo che va in giro a cene pranzi per giorni e giorni e non cocludere niente, io voglio gente come Marotta che parte e torna con tutto fatto in poche ore.


----------



## Djici (21 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Alla Gazzetta ha fatto sapere che era tutto chiuso con Monaco e il giocatore...il genio si e fidato di aver chiuso e se n e andato a casa. Non so come possa fare cosi, vive in un mondo di calcio di 30 anni, il mondo della stretta di mano. O si chiude con un contratto o non c'e niente di chiuso. Una cosa amatoriale.
> 
> Oltre a questo lui stava per strapagre Kondogbia con 40 milioni, 40 milioni! E matto. Ovviamente neanche un accenno di spiegazione sulla vicenda Martinez.
> 
> ...



Se devo pensare come un tifoso normale dico che mi dispiacce averlo perso ma se continuo a pensare come un tifoso milanista di questi ultimi 10 anni che pensa piu al bilancio che al calcio allora dico che sarebbe stato una pazzia prenderlo a quel prezzo. 

Comunque andava stava sbagliando galliani.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sinceramente di Kondo me ne frega poco niente viste le cifre tutto sommato abbiamo fatto bene a mollare tutto ma la storia di Jm proprio non riesco a mandaral giù, per placare l'ira dei tifosi quando ieri mattina ha capito che era finita per Kondo bastava insistere con la Colombia per le visite mediche e credo che molti tifosi se annunciavano lui ( io compresa) eravamo molto ma molto meno arrabbiati, se ne deve andare io sono stanca di vedere questo che va in giro a cene pranzi per giorni e giorni e non cocludere niente, io voglio gente come Marotta che parte e torna con tutto fatto in poche ore.





Djici ha scritto:


> Se devo pensare come un tifoso normale dico che mi dispiacce averlo perso ma se continuo a pensare come un tifoso milanista di questi ultimi 10 anni che pensa piu al bilancio che al calcio allora dico che sarebbe stato una pazzia prenderlo a quel prezzo.
> 
> Comunque andava stava sbagliando galliani.



Concordo sul punto del prezzo di Kondogbia che era proprio ridicolo visto il nostro centrocampo. Trattative gestita malissimo. A quei soldi mille volte meglio gente come Gündogan, Eriksen e compagnia. Adesse vedremo se ci saranno 40 milioni per giocatore che anno realmente questo valore. Il Condom ha fatto sapere che il Milan ora ha disposizione 75 milioni da spendere in modo sensato(allora stavammo per buttare il nostro intero budget su due giocatori?). Siamo quasi a luglio e nella casella dei arrivi c'e solo il grande Rodrigo Ely.

In ogni caso la storia con Marinetz e le visite mediche non sta in piedi. Vuoi fare le visite mediche prima di fare il contratto finale? Va bene, comunque puoi far sottoscrivere al giocatore un pre-accordo o un contratto che dipende dal esito delle visite mediche. 
Non fare niente del genere in un affare con un costo complessivo di 50+ milioni e fidarsi di un solo accordo verbale e un segnale fortissimo di incapacita gestionale. A certi livelli uno non si puo fidare di qualche accordo cosi. Io persino quando chiamo il service di Amazon mi faccio dare ogni garanzia in modo scritto via Email, e un dirigente di una societa calcistica dovrebbe sapere certe cose.


----------



## walter 22 (21 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono disgustato , non so neanche come insultarti ... Sei il peggio del peggio ... Oggi è il punto più basso della storia del Milan ...



Ed il bello è che ogni volta che pensiamo di aver toccato il punto più basso questi trovano nuovi modi per portarci più a fondo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Giugno 2015)

Iblahimovic ha scritto:


>



praticamente sta facendo il remake del mercato visto nell'allenatore nel pallone , con nelio lucas nel ruolo di andrea roncato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2015)

Io mi chiedo... Ma andarsene via nel bel mezzo di una trattativa che modus operandi è? Non conclude, abbandona il campo senza firme facendosi prendere in giro dal procuratore (che si nega al telefono) o dal padre del giocatore ("si si Adriá, ci vediamo lunedì" e poi tratta coi dirigenti dell'Inter). Davvero ridicolo e inetto.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2015)

Leggete questo 
http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-per-kondogbia-era-fatta-vt29343.html


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo... Ma andarsene via nel bel mezzo di una trattativa che modus operandi è? Non conclude, abbandona il campo senza firme facendosi prendere in giro dal procuratore (che si nega al telefono) o dal padre del giocatore ("si si Adriá, ci vediamo lunedì" e poi tratta coi dirigenti dell'Inter). Davvero ridicolo e inetto.



Ma infatti è assurdo. Io gli auguro tutto il male del mondo a lui e ovviamente a quell'altro.


----------



## bmb (21 Giugno 2015)

Dimettiti. E' ora.


----------



## Hammer (21 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Pensate che si dimetterà dopo tutto sto casino/verrà spinto a dimettersi?



Impossibile. Ha una faccia di bronzo colossale, non ha la minima decenza e non è negli interessi di Silvio cacciarlo.


----------



## koti (21 Giugno 2015)

Credevo che con i soldi, e questa volta ho la sensazione che i soldi ci siano davvero, gli ottimi/grandi giocatori sarebbero arrivati comunque, Galliani o non Galliani. Mi sbagliavo. Non ne prendiamo neanche uno. Disastro totale del condor.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Giugno 2015)

Era molto più credibile Manenti quando diceva che i soldi stavano arrivando, piuttosto che Galliani quando diceva che avremmo fatto un mercato importante.


----------



## Renegade (21 Giugno 2015)

Io vorrei che Galliani si dimettesse per vari motivi. In primis perché ormai è un dirigente alla frutta che il meglio l'ha già dato. Non commettiamo l'errore di questi ultimi anni. Galliani è stato un grandissimo dirigente, probabilmente per qualche tempo il migliore; oh sì, lo è stato. Ma ormai negli anni è andato a sgretolarsi sempre più. Non è che un relitto di un'era che non c'è più. Non è più in grado di dirigere le operazioni come un tempo, tantomeno di tenere tutto sotto controllo. Commette gli errori più banali ed è stato inghiottito dalla mediaticità. Galliani deve farsi da parte. Ma questi non sono gli unici motivi. Deve farsi da parte anche per far capire che forse il problema principale non è lui. E ripeto... non sappiamo ancora se i soldi ci siano davvero.


----------



## Sheldon92 (21 Giugno 2015)

Dopo la grande settimana di acquisti la pausa è d'obbligo! Continua così Adriano Simply Galliani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2015)

Rapa ho capito tutto , Galliani lavora per Tripadvisor e fa le rece per i ristoranti ... Ecco il perché dei viaggi inutili


----------



## Dexter (21 Giugno 2015)

Oggi è stato praticamente massacrato da quasi tutti i quotidiani. Però rimane li', con il sedere attaccato al suo posto.


----------



## Dexter (21 Giugno 2015)

Pensavo fra l'altro che non è andato al matrimonio di Abate per prendere sberle da Ausilio e Fassone


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Rapa ho capito tutto , Galliani lavora per Tripadvisor e fa le rece per i ristoranti ... Ecco il perché dei viaggi inutili



Su Sky hanno elencato i viaggi di quest'estate:

4 giorni a Madrid
4 viaggi a Montecarlo
2 viaggi a Oporto


Mica male


----------



## Hammer (21 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Pensavo fra l'altro che non è andato al matrimonio di Abate per prendere sberle da Ausilio e Fassone



Infatti, chissà di quale giocatore parlava. Kondo o Jackson?


----------



## Aragorn (21 Giugno 2015)

In pratica su questo forum gli unici che continuano a difenderlo sono gli ospiti gobbi. Direi che questo la dice molto lunga.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Pensavo fra l'altro che non è andato al matrimonio di Abate per prendere sberle da Ausilio e Fassone



Non hai capito niente, a quanto pare Galliani avrebbe distrutto Ausilio e Fassone. Cioè, noi siamo veramente idioti, pensavamo fosse stato bastonato come un cane e invece era tutto un piano. Il giocatore non ce l'abbiamo, però Galliani ha vinto (?).

Poi, come fai a rispondere "no" quando ti chiedono se ci meritiamo i Galliani e i Suma


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non hai capito niente, a quanto pare Galliani avrebbe distrutto Ausilio e Fassone. Cioè, noi siamo veramente idioti, pensavamo fosse stato bastonato come un cane e invece era tutto un piano. Il giocatore non ce l'abbiamo, però Galliani ha vinto (?).
> 
> Poi, come fai a rispondere "no" quando ti chiedono se ci meritiamo i Galliani e i Suma



Glielo ha fatto pagato 5 mln in più. Vuoi mettere la soddisfazione ?


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Glielo ha fatto pagato 5 mln in più. Vuoi mettere la soddisfazione ?



Praticamente facciamo alzare le offerte a tutti i club, ci dividiamo la percentuale con la Doyen (che in realtà non c'azzecca niente né con Kondogbia né con Martinez) e dopo 30 operazioni di questo tipo, riusciremo a comprare Immobile in comproprietà 

"A genius!" cit.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Praticamente facciamo alzare le offerte a tutti i club, ci dividiamo la percentuale con la Doyen (che in realtà non c'azzecca niente né con Kondogbia né con Martinez) e dopo 30 operazioni di questo tipo, riusciremo a comprare Immobile in comproprietà
> 
> "A genius!" cit.



Il mago della finanza.

Senza contare che adesso abbiamo appena guadagnato 75 mln in due giorni. Che possiamo spendere con tutta l'oculatezza del caso.


----------



## Sanchez (21 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi ma vi immaginate la sua felicità ora che ha riaperto Giannino? Niente tour europei, le grandi abbuffate sono a 2 passi 

Trattative con Preziosi tra un risotto ed una cotoletta  e a fine cena niente amaro perchè ''siamo a posto così''


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il mago della finanza.
> 
> Senza contare che adesso abbiamo appena guadagnato 75 mln in due giorni. Che possiamo spendere con tutta l'oculatezza del caso.


E Galliani ha la scusa per farsi il weekend a forte dei marmi , dove dovrà pensare ai nuovi obiettivi di mercato. Poi la colpa è tutta di Nelio Lucas, perché Galliani deve lavorare da solo, gli altri sono incapaci, è un genio incompreso.


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2015)

Eccolo in azione.

Kondogbia m'hai provocato...


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E Galliani ha la scusa per farsi il weekend a forte dei marmi , dove dovrà pensare ai nuovi obiettivi di mercato. Poi la colpa è tutta di Nelio Lucas, perché Galliani deve lavorare da solo, gli altri sono incapaci, è un genio incompreso.



Sta programmando. Tra un giro in bici con Preziosi e uno spritzettino con Cairo, sta programmando.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccolo in azione.
> 
> Kondogbia m'hai provocato...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Giugno 2015)

Io non so nemmeno più che commentare....
Adesso comunque abbiamo la prova che anche con i soldi,o presunti tali,non é più in grado di combinare nulla di buono....e la cosa che mi innervosisce di più ë il suo essere megalomane ,che a quanto pare lo rende adirittura superficiale ....non ho mai visto così tanti viaggi a vuoto ,e strategie campate in aria che portano le trattative alla deriva...se non chiudi in fretta ovvio che gli altri club si inseriscono fatto il prezzo del giocatore.
Ed il bello ë che si permetteva anche di giudicare il lavoro degli altri,seedorf del quale si era nominato tutor....
Quest uomo ë una barzelletta e la,sua palesa incapacità ci sta affossando proprio quando abbiamo bisogno di rilanciarci.


----------



## Sanchez (21 Giugno 2015)

Ecco il periodo di riflessione


----------



## Dapone (21 Giugno 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Ecco il periodo di riflessione



liberate i piranha


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

Io spero che abbia imparato dagli errori e rimanga aForte finchè non arrivano i meloni di Bee. Anche un mese solo va bene per quest'anno, 3-4 acquisti ad Agosto e Ibra il 31.


----------



## Iblahimovic (22 Giugno 2015)

ma naingollan ? non potrebbe essere alla nostra portata?


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Giugno 2015)

Giustamente ci prendono tutti in giro....Anche se l'immagine bisogna ammetterlo,fa schiantare dal ridere


----------



## il condor (22 Giugno 2015)

nel servizio di Pellegatti il nostro esperto di mercato fino a giovedì non si muoverà da milano


----------



## mr.wolf (22 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Giustamente ci prendono tutti in giro....Anche se l'immagine bisogna ammetterlo,fa schiantare dal ridere


farsi fregare da Fassone,uno che voleva scambiare Guarin con Vucinic


----------



## Sanchez (22 Giugno 2015)

No ragazzi non ricordatemi la vicenda Guarin - Vucinic vi prego

Cioè veramente ci siamo fatti fregare da sto quì??? Dall'uomo senza collo


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Giugno 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> farsi fregare da Fassone,uno che voleva scambiare Guarin con Vucinic



Galliano lo fregheremmo anche noi tranquillamente, è questa la cosa triste


----------



## Sanchez (22 Giugno 2015)

Vi immaginate Galliani che partecipa alla versione italiana di Man vs Food? 

Con Giannino che lo inserisce nella Hall of FAME del locale


----------



## wildfrank (23 Giugno 2015)

Iblahimovic ha scritto:


> ma naingollan ? non potrebbe essere alla nostra portata?



Quello si che è un crack, ma temo rimanga un sogno...ma io dico: dopo Van Bommel si era parlato (sempre e solo parole) di Naingollan, Strootman ( mica cotica ) ....noi le idee e gli altri i giocatori li comprano!


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2015)

Suma : " Tra quelli che ieri da Giannino salutavano ammiccanti Galliani c'era anche chi faceva il fenomeno con le foto di Kondogbia con la maglia dell'inter sullo smartphone" 
Mamma mia che fine


----------



## 666psycho (23 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Giustamente ci prendono tutti in giro....Anche se l'immagine bisogna ammetterlo,fa schiantare dal ridere




Hahahah muoio! 
come possiamo prendercela?? siamo i primi a prenderlo in giro quel somaro. Con lui potresti fare un enciclopedia di 55 volumi, di "Gallianate".... uomo ridicolo


----------



## Sanchez (23 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2015)

Madonna, cosa ho trovato...


----------



## Djici (25 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Madonna, cosa ho trovato...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Madonna, cosa ho trovato...



Hai vinto TUTTO


----------



## il condor (25 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Madonna, cosa ho trovato...



ahahahahah che incompetente.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Giugno 2015)

Mi ripeto: un essere umano non può essere così incompetente. Non è possibile.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Giugno 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mi ripeto: un essere umano non può essere così incompetente. Non è possibile.



Ma io lo trovo incredibile infatti, secondo me oltre all'incompetenza (totale non v'è dubbio) salta fuori un altro possibile fattore: è gobbo nel DNA. Altrimenti non me lo spiego sul serio, il peggior dirigente calcistico al mondo


----------



## hiei87 (25 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma io lo trovo incredibile infatti, secondo me oltre all'incompetenza (totale non v'è dubbio) salta fuori un altro possibile fattore: è gobbo nel DNA. Altrimenti non me lo spiego sul serio, il peggior dirigente calcistico al mondo



Che sia gobbo è risaputo, e lo ha sempre dimostrato (Contra cacciato perchè osò menare un giocatore della juve, Abbiati regalato come risarcimento per l'infortunio di Buffon, Tevez, ecc...)
Questo però è un vero e proprio sabotaggio.
Alla fine la juve vincerebbe comunque, anche se avessimo una squadra quantomeno decente. Lui stà mettendo su una squadra da massimo 5°-6° posto con i soldi coi quali si potrebbe arrivare tranquillamente 2°....


----------



## Butcher (26 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Madonna, cosa ho trovato...



Ma...ma...ma....è fantastico!


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]

Basta con questi post.

Se continui, ti becchi il ban.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2015)

Non riesco a darmi pace ragazzi. 20 milioni per Bertolacci... Roba che prendevi Tielemans e ti avanzavano pure i soldi. Invece quell'incompetente prende Bertolacci. Difficile non pensare male...


----------



## Love (26 Giugno 2015)

Vabbè si è capito una volta di più che è un incapace...prendere bertolacci a 20 mln è esagerato..bacca a 30 lo è ancora di più...e lasciamo stare gli ultimi anni...questo con o senza soldi non sa fare più nulla...un sabatini al suo posto avrebbe preso giocatori di altro livello...mi ripeto...io farei fare solo un anno...uno solo...visto che galliani è intoccabile...solo un anno il nostro mercato ad un altro ds...soprattutto quest'anno che sembrano esserci i soldi...mamma mia che scempio...


----------



## Iblahimovic (26 Giugno 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> Vabbè si è capito una volta di più che è un incapace...prendere bertolacci a 20 mln è esagerato..bacca a 30 lo è ancora di più...e lasciamo stare gli ultimi anni...questo con o senza soldi non sa fare più nulla...un sabatini al suo posto avrebbe preso giocatori di altro livello...mi ripeto...io farei fare solo un anno...uno solo...visto che galliani è intoccabile...solo un anno il nostro mercato ad un altro ds...soprattutto quest'anno che sembrano esserci i soldi...mamma mia che scempio...



Nulla da aggiungere


----------



## Pivellino (26 Giugno 2015)

dopo Matri non c'è più niente che mi stupisca.
Costui elargisce contante alle squadre avversarie.


----------



## Hammer (26 Giugno 2015)

Adriano Galliani tifa Juventus


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

il peggior dirigente d'italia,di gran lunga anche..
ora che non c è braida e leonardo si capisce ancora di più chi li faceva quei pochi colpi ottimi.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2015)

il peggior dirigente assieme a quelli del liverpool


----------



## Albijol (26 Giugno 2015)

Per adesso:
-rinnovo quadriennale a quel cesso intergalattico di Abate
-si fa rifiutare da: Dani Alves, Ancelotti, Ibra, Martinez e Kondogbia
-Bertolacci a 20 milioni
-rinnovo a quel mediocre di De Jong, che è da gennaio che dice che vuol andare via, poi chissà come mai (forse perché nessuno lo vuole?) firma un bel triennale.
E siamo solo a giugno eh!


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> il peggior dirigente d'italia,di gran lunga anche..
> ora che non c è braida e leonardo si capisce ancora di più chi li faceva quei pochi colpi ottimi.



Si , infatti io l'ho scritto giusto ieri. Secondo me la genesi del Milan di Sacchi e di quelli via via successivi che poi sono entrati nella storia è dovuta a gente in primis come Ariedo Braida. Penso che, finchè Galliani non verrà esautorato e non si prenderà un DS con le giuste competenze, non riavremo più un Milan vincente.


----------



## walter 22 (26 Giugno 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per adesso:
> -rinnovo quadriennale a quel cesso intergalattico di Abate
> -si fa rifiutare da: Dani Alves, Ancelotti, Ibra, Martinez e Kondogbia
> -Bertolacci a 20 milioni
> ...



Le vie del condor sono infinite.
Comunque avete visto il Galliani appena ha messo da parte Nelio Lucas... Tac. ha messo a segno il primo colpo da 20 mln Questo qui ormai ha bisogno di una badante.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2015)

Ora prendici Soriano e Baselli a 30 milioni l'uno, vai condom


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

Aridateme Nelio Lucas!!! Se la meritava tutta la tangente sui giocatori


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2015)

Qua ci può salvare solo la uefa, ci deve bloccare il mercato fino al 2028.


----------



## walter 22 (26 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Qua ci può salvare solo la uefa, ci deve bloccare il mercato fino al 2028.



O madre natura


----------



## Snake (26 Giugno 2015)

finanzia i mercati altrui e sabota i nostri, eroe


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ora prendici Soriano e Baselli a 30 milioni l'uno, vai condom



soriano lo prende a 18.Accetto scommesse.


----------



## Renegade (27 Giugno 2015)

Se ha un briciolo di dignità residua, deve dimettersi. Sta facendo più danni della grandine.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2015)

Direi che è anche ora di abbattere la leggenda metropolitina di Galliani con i soldi è capace e ti vince 7979 champions.


----------



## Hammer (27 Giugno 2015)

Vai a fare il nonno, non il dirigente



Renegade ha scritto:


> Se ha un briciolo di dignità residua, deve dimettersi. Sta facendo più danni della grandine.



Non c'è pericolo, possiamo dormire tranquilli


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2015)

Questa è malafede. Non vedo altre spiegazioni.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2015)

Sarò un disco rotto, ma continuerò a ripeterlo fino alla morte: non si può far allestire una squadra a uno che non ha una formazione calcistica e che soprattutto non è un DS


----------



## Sanchez (27 Giugno 2015)

Immagino durante la conferenza di presentazione:

''Ve lo avevo detto che Carlos non mi tradisce!!!''


----------



## malos (27 Giugno 2015)

Gli era andata alla grande finora. Non c'erano soldi e in tanti, troppi sciorinavano la storiella che lui con i soldi.....
Sono curioso di vedere cosa tireranno fuori ora.


----------



## folletto (27 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sarò un disco rotto, ma continuerò a ripeterlo fino alla morte: non si può far allestire una squadra a uno che non ha una formazione calcistica e che soprattutto non è un DS



Vero, con un DS di livello e i soldi si poteva puntare davvero in alto


----------



## Dexter (27 Giugno 2015)

Da Kondogbia e Jackson Martinez a Bertolacci e Bacca. Un po' come passare da Ronaldo a Ciccio Cozza.


----------



## Mithos3 (27 Giugno 2015)

Spero che al raduno gli tirino addosso uova marce come se piovesse


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2015)

Soldi o non soldi,prende sempre giocatori dello stesso livello.


----------



## Heaven (28 Giugno 2015)

"E se date i soldi a Galliani ci fa vincere la Champions.."

50mln per Bacca e Bertolacci sono giustificabili solo se ha già l'ok di Ibra


----------



## Renegade (28 Giugno 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> "E se date i soldi a Galliani ci fa vincere la Champions.."
> 
> 50mln per Bacca e Bertolacci sono giustificabili solo se ha già l'ok di Ibra



NEANCHE.
Se hai già l'ok di Ibra invece che spenderli su giocatorini vai a prendere calciatori pronti al lancio o di prospettiva che insieme a un fuoriclasse come lo svedese possano crescere e fare il salto di qualità: Eriksen, Clasie, Maher, Xhaka, Grenier, Mitrovic, Praet, De Vilhena, Geis, Klaassen, Fischer, Bakkali, Benteke, Draxler, Meyer, ecc.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2015)

finora è un fallimento su tutta la linea...non vedo rinforzi dall' anno scorso...bonaventura lo preferisco di gran lunga nel ruolo di bertolacci dato che giocheremo col 4 3 3 ad oggi,con el sha menez esterni sx.
Fra bacca e destro per una questione di prospettiva avrei scelto senza esitare il primo.Con Miha avrebbe fatto gli stessi gol di Bacca,ovvero 10-12 ma avrebe avuto margini.

Non mi sarei mai mai e poi mai aspettato un mercato così mediocre coi soldi.


----------



## Patryipe (28 Giugno 2015)

Incommentabili le sue decisioni di mercato...


----------



## Sanchez (28 Giugno 2015)

Eh no caro, se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno


----------



## aleslash (28 Giugno 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Eh no caro, se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

ormai non più parole per definire quello che è il peggior dirigente di italia..


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Luglio 2015)

Non ho davvero parole.. ora ha pagato 8 mln un bidone senza prospettiva con contratto in scadenza a Gennaio 

Ha praticamente buttato 60 mln nel cesso in una settimana..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Luglio 2015)

Mercato sconcertante. Sono davvero esterrefatto di come questo essere abbia letteralmente buttato 60 milioni nel cesso. Anche questo Luiz Adriano... Che bisogno c'era di prenderlo ora? Non si poteva aspettare gennaio anziché spendere 8 milioni?


----------



## franck3211 (3 Luglio 2015)

Ha preso il bomber principe dell'europa leaugue per due stagioni di fila, il secondo centrocampista italiano per rendimento e il miglior marcatore della stroia dello Shaktar. Vedremo come termineremo il mercato, con l'arrivo di un grande centrocampista, difensore e Ibra sarà stato un mercato da 10 e lode. Per non dimenticare l'arrivo di Sinisa.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ha preso il bomber principe dell'europa leaugue per due stagioni di fila, il secondo centrocampista italiano per rendimento e il miglior marcatore della stroia dello Shaktar. Vedremo come termineremo il mercato, con l'arrivo di un grande centrocampista, difensore e Ibra sarà stato un mercato da 10 e lode. Per non dimenticare l'arrivo di Sinisa.



.
Concordo.non sono nomi che esaltano però senza coppe ho capito che questo deve essere davvero l anno zero,come fu per la Juve quando vinse il primo scudetto con vucinic e matri.Dobbiamo arrivare in Champions assolutamente ,ora stiamo mettendo le fondamenta ...ci mancano un forte centrocampista ,un difensore e ibra.Poi cè la possiamo giocare.Sinisa per me sarà l ago della bilancia,dovrà creare un gruppo indiavolato,un milan che corre e lotta su ogni pallone e con un gioco organizzato.
Non mi interessa nemmeno che sia bello ma funzionale,dobbiamo imparare come si sta in campo ed essere organizzati.
Se il nostro allenatore troverà velocemente il quadro potremmo fare bene QUest anno!forza Milan!!!!!!


----------



## Diavolo18 (3 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ha preso il bomber principe dell'europa leaugue per due stagioni di fila, il secondo centrocampista italiano per rendimento e il miglior marcatore della stroia dello Shaktar. Vedremo come termineremo il mercato, con l'arrivo di un grande centrocampista, difensore e Ibra sarà stato un mercato da 10 e lode. Per non dimenticare l'arrivo di Sinisa.



10 e lode ok. A questo punto mi aspetto senza se e senza ma il Milan nei primi 3 posti


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

E vallo a prendere sto Gundogan, dai... Ne guadagni pure te in immagine...


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ha preso il bomber principe dell'europa leaugue per due stagioni di fila, il secondo centrocampista italiano per rendimento e il miglior marcatore della stroia dello Shaktar. Vedremo come termineremo il mercato, con l'arrivo di un grande centrocampista, difensore e Ibra sarà stato un mercato da 10 e lode. Per non dimenticare l'arrivo di Sinisa.



Va anche detto che ha speso quasi 60 milioni per tre giocatori che seguivamo di fatto solo noi...


----------



## franck3211 (9 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va anche detto che ha speso quasi 60 milioni per tre giocatori che seguivamo di fatto solo noi...



Bacca non credo lo seguivamo solo noi, tanto che lo stesso agente lo ha ammesso, mentre per il resto non ne ho idea, sul luis c'era sicuro la roma poi non so.


----------



## Albijol (10 Luglio 2015)

Lasciando perdere le mie considerazioni personale sui suoi acquisti finora, far andare Ibra all'Inter sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta di escrementi che ci ha fatto mangiare dal 2004 ad oggi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2015)

Tra Bacca, Luiz Adriano, Bertolacci e Romagnoli è stato capace di spendere qualcosa come 90 milioni di euro. Una cifra che, con un bravo DS, ti permette di creare una squadra in grado di puntare alla vittoria del campionato di serie A. Con questo incapace siamo ancora sotto 5 squadre almeno.


----------



## wildfrank (16 Luglio 2015)

La sua specialità è puntare giocatori, anche forti....fare offerte al ribasso e intanto fare rumore sui media....nel frattempo gli altri si svegliano e ce li portano via; va a finire così per Witsel...e poi dirà che non interessava seriamente...se punti giocatori stranieri forti devi sbrigarti a chiudere!!!!!!! C'è chi non ha problemi di budget.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tra Bacca, Luiz Adriano, Bertolacci e Romagnoli è stato capace di spendere qualcosa come 90 milioni di euro. Una cifra che, con un bravo DS, ti permette di creare una squadra in grado di puntare alla vittoria del campionato di serie A. Con questo incapace siamo ancora sotto 5 squadre almeno.



Sabatini, Tare, Pradè con quei soldi ci costruivano una squadra da scudetto


----------



## franck3211 (16 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Sabatini, Tare, Pradè con quei soldi ci costruivano una squadra da scudetto



Sabatini a Roma ha speso come a che e non ha ancora vinto nulla. QUesto sabatini è tanto osannato ma ad oggi è un perdente e lo è sempre stato


----------



## yohann (16 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Sabatini a Roma ha speso come a che e non ha ancora vinto nulla. QUesto sabatini è tanto osannato ma ad oggi è un perdente e lo è sempre stato



Esiste anche una via di mezzo...
Io giocatori come Manolas e Radja li invidio nella conoscenza dei giocatori non ce neanche storia tra Galliani e Sabatini.


----------



## franck3211 (16 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Esiste anche una via di mezzo...
> Io giocatori come Manolas e Radja li invidio nella conoscenza dei giocatori non ce neanche storia tra Galliani e Sabatini.



Ma ad oggi un paragone con Galliani è ovviamente a favore di Sabatini, ma tutto questo osannare è assurdo, Sabatini ha speso e non poco ma non ha vinto nulla di nulla. Se si parla di Ds bravi allora Paratici va considerato, Tare che con quattro spicci pesca talenti ma non Sabatini.


----------



## yohann (16 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma ad oggi un paragone con Galliani è ovviamente a favore di Sabatini, ma tutto questo osannare è assurdo, Sabatini ha speso e non poco ma non ha vinto nulla di nulla. Se si parla di Ds bravi allora Paratici va considerato, Tare che con quattro spicci pesca talenti ma non Sabatini.



Si vabeh Benatia, Marquinhos, Lamela, Pastore, Manolas, Pjanic, Radja ect...


----------



## franck3211 (16 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Si vabeh Benatia, Marquinhos, Lamela, Pastore, Manolas, Pjanic, Radja ect...



I risultati quali sono stati?


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> I risultati quali sono stati?



Migliori degli ultimi del milan sicuro sì


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> I risultati quali sono stati?



P.s comunque io non dico che la roma è migliore del milan , però tutto questo sminuire gli altri non mi piace .
Comunque sabatini i primi anni ha speso quelle cifre , perchè la roma dal 2005 al 2011 tranne qualche eccezzione aveva sempre la stessa e logorata squadra .


----------



## franck3211 (16 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Migliori degli ultimi del milan sicuro sì


Se il metro di paragone siamo noi stiamo freschi..


----------



## franck3211 (16 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> P.s comunque io non dico che la roma è migliore del milan , però tutto questo sminuire gli altri non mi piace .
> Comunque sabatini i primi anni ha speso quelle cifre , perchè la roma dal 2005 al 2011 tranne qualche eccezzione aveva sempre la stessa e logorata squadra .



Attenzione non sto sminuendo Sabatini ma mi sembra altamente sopravvalutato, nel calcio contano i risultati


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Attenzione non sto sminuendo Sabatini ma mi sembra altamente sopravvalutato, nel calcio contano i risultati



Sopravvalutato sì , però i giocatori portati sono buoni, e la rosa potrà migliorare, io sono molto fiducioso per il futuro


----------



## Theochedeo (19 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Si vabeh Benatia, Marquinhos, Lamela, Pastore, Manolas, Pjanic, Radja ect...


 
La cosa brutta è che noi abbiamo seguito almeno 4 di questi qui, (sotto consiglio di Braida) a cui aggiungerei anche strootman, per poi lasciarli alla concorrenza. 
Per me Galliani è il cancro del Milan e finchè ci sarà lui non torneremo a vincere, al massimo potremo ambire a qualche exploit di un anno. Manca di programmazione, pecca di arroganza e fa terra bruciata attorno a sè. Per colpa sua abbiamo bruciato un capitale umano incredibile (Leonardo, Braida, Maldini, Albertini ma anche gente come Rui Costa, molto preparato come DS).
Nel cambio di società ripongo le mie ultime speranze, confidando nel fatto che Bee non voglia regalare soldi a questo personaggio per me schifoso (dal punto di vista umano prima di tutto).


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Luglio 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> La cosa brutta è che noi abbiamo seguito almeno 4 di questi qui, (sotto consiglio di Braida) a cui aggiungerei anche strootman, per poi lasciarli alla concorrenza.
> Per me Galliani è il cancro del Milan e finchè ci sarà lui non torneremo a vincere, al massimo potremo ambire a qualche exploit di un anno. Manca di programmazione, pecca di arroganza e fa terra bruciata attorno a sè. Per colpa sua abbiamo bruciato un capitale umano incredibile (Leonardo, Braida, Maldini, Albertini ma anche gente come Rui Costa, molto preparato come DS).
> Nel cambio di società ripongo le mie ultime speranze, confidando nel fatto che Bee non voglia regalare soldi a questo personaggio per me schifoso (dal punto di vista umano prima di tutto).



Finché il nano sarà in vita il cancro di Galliani non lo smuovi neanche con le bombe .

Ti ricordo che ad ADESSO ha buttato letteralmente 50 milioni


----------



## Renegade (19 Luglio 2015)

Conosce solo la Serie A + tre o quattro nomi appresi dai giornali. Modi di fare ormai fuori epoca. Sovraesposizione mediatica, dichiarazioni oltre l'irritante. Incapacità di comprendere le vere necessità della squadra e di far fronte ai suoi bisogni. Incapace di cedere i medi giocatori e altrettanto incapace di pagare cifre ridotte. Ingaggi spropositati a calciatori inguardabili. 

Questo è ancora dietro Romagnoli e per cinque miseri milioni non lo prende dopo aver strapagato Bacca e Bertolacci. Un Sabatini avrebbe già pescato un Manolas in un campionato sconosciuto pagandolo non di più di 15 mln. E' il miglior DS in Italia e ha toppato solo Gennaio. Per il resto ci sono anche Berta dell'Atletico e Rui Costa. 

Poi magari ad avercela la rosa della Roma. La scambierei con la nostra senza neanche pensarci. Castan e soprattutto Manolas sono ottimi difensori. Il loro centrocampo è tra i migliori d'Europa. Non hanno nessun calciatore privo di tecnica. Magari, davvero, magari!

Serve urgentemente che vada in pensione e lasci spazio ad un DS.


----------



## il condor (19 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Conosce solo la Serie A + tre o quattro nomi appresi dai giornali. Modi di fare ormai fuori epoca. Sovraesposizione mediatica, dichiarazioni oltre l'irritante. Incapacità di comprendere le vere necessità della squadra e di far fronte ai suoi bisogni. Incapace di cedere i medi giocatori e altrettanto incapace di pagare cifre ridotte. Ingaggi spropositati a calciatori inguardabili.
> 
> Questo è ancora dietro Romagnoli e per cinque miseri milioni non lo prende dopo aver strapagato Bacca e Bertolacci. Un Sabatini avrebbe già pescato un Manolas in un campionato sconosciuto pagandolo non di più di 15 mln. E' il miglior DS in Italia e ha toppato solo Gennaio. Per il resto ci sono anche Berta dell'Atletico e Rui Costa.
> 
> ...



ha la bellezza di 71 anni. Se è in salute questo continua fino a 85 anni come minimo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Conosce solo la Serie A + tre o quattro nomi appresi dai giornali. Modi di fare ormai fuori epoca. Sovraesposizione mediatica, dichiarazioni oltre l'irritante. Incapacità di comprendere le vere necessità della squadra e di far fronte ai suoi bisogni. Incapace di cedere i medi giocatori e altrettanto incapace di pagare cifre ridotte. Ingaggi spropositati a calciatori inguardabili.
> 
> Questo è ancora dietro Romagnoli e per cinque miseri milioni non lo prende dopo aver strapagato Bacca e Bertolacci. Un Sabatini avrebbe già pescato un Manolas in un campionato sconosciuto pagandolo non di più di 15 mln. E' il miglior DS in Italia e ha toppato solo Gennaio. Per il resto ci sono anche Berta dell'Atletico e Rui Costa.
> 
> ...



Concordo
P.s fra i Ds avrei messo anche Tare-Pradè in tandem


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Concordo
> P.s fra i Ds avrei messo anche Tare-Pradè in tandem


P.P.S sabatini ha sbagliato anche il calciomercato del 2011


----------



## Dexter (21 Luglio 2015)

Guardiamo in faccia la realtà: se Ibra non arrivasse, la stagione sarà probabilmente fallimentare, l'ennesima. Ma questa volta non c'è la scusa del "non abbiamo i soldi"...Riuscirà Galliani a salvare la poltrona? Risposta scontata, ma spero che qualcuno, giornalisti inclusi, inizi a farsi qualche domanda.


----------



## 13-33 (21 Luglio 2015)

Servono almeno 50 millioni per cacciarlo...


----------



## yohann (21 Luglio 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Nel cambio di società ripongo le mie ultime speranze, confidando nel fatto che Bee non voglia regalare soldi a questo personaggio per me schifoso (dal punto di vista umano prima di tutto).



Speriamo serve un direttore sportivo con una rete di osservatori bravi, non si puo andare avanti con i 3 nomi di Galliani deve essere aiutato la sua esperienza rimane preziosa a l'interno del Milan ma serve gente nuova.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Luglio 2015)

inetto, incapace, irritante, inutile, *********


----------



## Black (21 Luglio 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Servono almeno 50 millioni per cacciarlo...



bè gli costa meno 50 milioni che tenerlo a fare operazione di mercato sciagurate come quelle che abbiamo visto fin'ora


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Guardiamo in faccia la realtà: se Ibra non arrivasse, la stagione sarà probabilmente fallimentare, l'ennesima. Ma questa volta non c'è la scusa del "non abbiamo i soldi"...Riuscirà Galliani a salvare la poltrona? Risposta scontata, ma spero che qualcuno, giornalisti inclusi, inizi a farsi qualche domanda.



è molto probabile che senza Ibra (ma pure con lo svedese è tutto da vedere se si arriva nelle prime 3) sarà dura arrivare nelle prime 5..a quel punto a parte l'esonero i Sinisa non so che scusa troverà Galliani per giustifcicare la sua incapacità...vediamo al 31 Agosto come saremo messi..confido ancora nei botti pagati da Bee..


----------



## 13-33 (21 Luglio 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> bè gli costa meno 50 milioni che tenerlo a fare operazione di mercato sciagurate come quelle che abbiamo visto fin'ora


Appunto che le prende e vai via !!!!!!


----------



## 666psycho (21 Luglio 2015)

il nostro più grande acquisto sarebbe cacciarlo. il male.


----------



## wildfrank (21 Luglio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> il nostro più grande acquisto sarebbe cacciarlo. il male.



Potrebbe farlo Bee una volta acquisita la maggioranza? Ovvio che prima non sarebbe possibile....


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Speriamo serve un direttore sportivo con una rete di osservatori bravi, non si puo andare avanti con i 3 nomi di Galliani deve essere aiutato la sua esperienza rimane preziosa a l'interno del Milan ma serve gente nuova.



Tutta quella roba lì non serve...
Ecco Galliani che consulta la sua rete di osservatori:







Tutti soldi risparmiati, tiene tutto in pugno...


----------



## Serginho (21 Luglio 2015)

A 70 anni la gente dovrebbe dedicarsi agli hobbies e a rilassarsi


----------



## Hammer (21 Luglio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Tutta quella roba lì non serve...
> Ecco Galliani che consulta la sua rete di osservatori:
> 
> 
> ...



"Uhm, Romagnoli? Chissà chi è questo Romagnoli, Sinisa me ne parlava l'altro giorno..."


----------



## hiei87 (21 Luglio 2015)

Anche quest anno tutta l'estate appresso a un giocatore. Due anni fa erano Honda e Ljajic, l'anno scorso era Cerci, a sto giro Romagnoli. E il mercato va in stand by...
Un completo incapace. Neanche coi soldi.....


----------



## Alex (21 Luglio 2015)

Quanto vorrei un DS serio al posto di sto pensionato che fa sempre le solite pagliacciate


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> A 70 anni la gente dovrebbe dedicarsi agli hobbies e a rilassarsi



Sono d'accordo, se solo avesse un minimo di umiltà potrebbe rimanere in sella ancora qualche anno con un DS giovane al suo fianco che possa carpirne i segreti. Ma cosi non è, finchè Galliani non se ne va non arriverà nessun altro dirigente di spessore.


----------



## Black (21 Luglio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Tutta quella roba lì non serve...
> Ecco Galliani che consulta la sua rete di osservatori:
> 
> 
> ...



ahahaha! questa mi ha fatto scoppiare dal ridere! anche se ci sarebbe da piangere....

è una follia pensare che 150M da spendere sul mercato sono in mano ad uno così.... spero che mr.Bee se ne renda conto e faccia di tutto per cacciarlo appena entra in società


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

Galliani ha proprio una faccia da ( parole scurrili a vostra scelta) di prima categoria. Se me lo trovassi davanti gli tirerei un pugno al primo sorriso da beota che farebbe.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Galliani ha proprio una faccia da ( parole scurrili a vostra scelta) di prima categoria. Se me lo trovassi davanti gli tirerei un pugno al primo sorriso da beota che farebbe.



Non solo tu, tanti tifosi milanisti lo farebbero


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non solo tu, tanti tifosi milanisti lo farebbero



Lo so , e vi appoggio completamente.


----------



## malos (22 Luglio 2015)

Questo ci seppellisce tutti in tutti i sensi.


----------



## yohann (22 Luglio 2015)

Io penso che a breve ci saranno dei cambiamenti in tal senso.
Gia Barbara tempo fa avevo provato a tagliarli le gambe ma Silvio aveva fermato tutto.
Adesso con l'ingresso di Bee come capita in tutte le aziende si fara un audit di tutto, compreso i ruoli e quindi mi aspetto dei cambiamenti.
Ripeto l'esperienza di Galliani è preziosa io non voglio che vada via è una figura storica fa parte della nostra storia è ha delle competenze ma non di mercato.
Dobbiamo prendere un direttore sportivo che non sia sotto la sua influenza.
Anche perché seriamente ce da preoccuparsi, finché ce un giocatore bravo in serie A lo vediamo tutti, idem per i giocatori di classe mondiale, ma le squadre non so si possono fare soltanto cosi, ho meglio lo possono fare Manchester, Real, Barca ma non noi...
Quei giocatori li finché non torneremo competitivi non verranno mai quindi è fondamentale avere della gente competente che abbia delle alternative pronte perche con Galliani ci possiamo scordare i Thiago Silva, Sheva, Kaka...


----------



## malos (22 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Io penso che a breve ci saranno dei cambiamenti in tal senso.
> Gia Barbara tempo fa avevo provato a tagliarli le gambe ma Silvio aveva fermato tutto.
> Adesso con l'ingresso di Bee come capita in tutte le aziende si fara un audit di tutto, compreso i ruoli e quindi mi aspetto dei cambiamenti.
> *Ripeto l'esperienza di Galliani è preziosa io non voglio che vada via è una figura storica fa parte della nostra storia è ha delle competenze ma non di mercato.
> ...



Impossibile, lui non vuole nessuno che gli faccia ombra, è un egocentrico patologico. Ha allontanato chiinque lo oscurasse.
O lo mandi via o resti così non ci sono alternative.


----------



## il condor (22 Luglio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Tutta quella roba lì non serve...
> Ecco Galliani che consulta la sua rete di osservatori:
> 
> 
> ...



Se ha la Gazzetta in mano deve aver visto allora anche il nome Gundogan qualche tempo fa...... (comunque è ridicolo)


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Impossibile, lui non vuole nessuno che gli faccia ombra, è un egocentrico patologico. Ha allontanato chiinque lo oscurasse.
> O lo mandi via o resti così non ci sono alternative.



occhio però che il suo capo ha fatto uguale con forza italia e guarda dov'è finita .... infatti guarda il milan dov'è finito...

avevamo un capitale umano clamoroso.. LEONARDO , SHEVA , MALDINI , NESTA , RUI COSTA .. SEEDORF tutta gente che ne capisce 100 volte di più di sto vecchio.. 

tutti spazzati via dalla sua egocentricità..


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Luglio 2015)

"Il DS è una figura superata" cit. Gallo


----------



## il condor (22 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> "Il DS è una figura superata" cit. Gallo



ora come nuova figura c'è IS. Incompetente sportivo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> ora come nuova figura c'è IS. Incompetente sportivo.




Hahahahah da oggi sarà Galliani il nostro I.S. Ahahah


----------



## il condor (22 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahahahah da oggi sarà Galliani il nostro I.S. Ahahah


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


>



 sei un vero genio


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Agosto 2015)

Non lo tollero, lo critico tantissimo.....


Ma se c'è uno che può riportare a casa Zlatan Ibrahimovic, beh, quello è lui.


E' l'unico motivo per cui ho dato parere favorevole alla sua permanenza per questa stagione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Agosto 2015)

Ha avuto un ottimo budget a disposizione a sto giro (con Romagnoli avremmo oltre *80 milioni di spesa*),eppure il centrocampo è ancora roba da metà classifica.
Da queste cose si vede l'assoluta ed evidente inadeguatezza di questo soggetto.


----------



## Dexter (4 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ha avuto un ottimo budget a disposizione a sto giro (con Romagnoli avremmo oltre *80 milioni di spesa*),eppure il centrocampo è ancora roba da metà classifica.
> Da queste cose si vede l'assoluta ed evidente inadeguatezza di questo soggetto.


Con 58 milioni di euro ha preso una buona prima punta (Bacca). Un affare. Bertolacci e Adriano non li considero neanche acquisti, non sono certo migliori di chi abbiamo/avevamo.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2015)

Doveva prendermi Grenier... 20 milioni bastavano e avanzavano..


----------



## folletto (5 Agosto 2015)

Da quando questo incapace, che però si crede il Nr 1, ha fatto fuori tutti quelli che si occupavano di mercato al Milan (Braida, l'ultimo rimasto, è andato via da poco ma da qualche anno non contava nulla) il Milan ha iniziato il suo tracollo. Il grandissimo problema è che è quasi impossibile mandarlo via. Galliani ci sta letteralmente distruggendo.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2015)

20 pippi per Bertolacci è roba da tribunale di Norimberga


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Agosto 2015)

date i soldi a galliani e diventerà il miglior dirigente a fare mercato (cit.)


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> date i soldi a galliani e diventerà il miglior dirigente a fare mercato (cit.)


Simply The Best


----------



## Patryipe (5 Agosto 2015)

E' rimasto fermo a vent'anni fa. Questo è il problema. Quest'anno i soldi ci sono, ma sta dimostrando di non saperli spendere. E inoltre i vari cessi non riesce minimamente a piazzarli grazie ai suoi contratti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Agosto 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> date i soldi a galliani e diventerà il miglior dirigente a fare mercato (cit.)



Dategli in mano una società di calcio vincente e gloriosa e in pochi giorni te la ridurrà all'osso


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia cosa darei per non vederlo mai più infangare la squadra che amo....sto abominio


----------



## markjordan (5 Agosto 2015)

attualmente incompetente
pensionati please


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia cosa darei per non vederlo mai più infangare la squadra che amo....sto abominio



Prenditela con Silvio, Piersilvio e Marina.

Barbara per quanto mi riguarda è meglio che lasci perdere la carica di amministratore e impari dalle fondamenta, ma le si può dare atto che lei avrebbe rimosso Galliani, mentre gli altri hanno voluto tenerlo.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Agosto 2015)

E' difficile fare un mercato da 90 milioni e non riuscire a metter sù una squadra da 3° posto in una serie A come la nostra....bisogna mettercisi d'impegno, e l'incompetenza non può bastare....


----------



## DannySa (5 Agosto 2015)

Io Galliani me lo immagino a fare mercato per lo Utd, il City, Real ecc e vedo una persona che sarebbe come un pesce fuor d'acqua, questo per dire che lontano dal suo pascolo non riuscirebbe a fare niente di niente, ormai è datatissimo, falso, vecchio e soprattutto vive di rendita.
Parecchie cose che dovrebbero far capire perché Galliani ormai sia inadatto a certi livelli, poi per carità andasse a fare il mercato del Monza ci starebbe pure, qui no, non è nemmeno questione di sbagliare giocatori e quant'altro, sono i modi, i tempi, le scelte (quello piuttosto che quell'altro), ecco cosa gli imputo maggiormente.
Chiaramente è molto limitato in quanto a conoscenze calcistiche, sicuramente meglio come critico culinario, ma questo è normale, è scarso e ci può fare poco.


----------



## devils milano (5 Agosto 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> ora come nuova figura c'è IS. Incompetente sportivo.



ahahah in due brevi parole hai reso l'idea


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Io Galliani me lo immagino a fare mercato per lo Utd, il City, Real ecc e vedo una persona che sarebbe come un pesce fuor d'acqua, questo per dire che lontano dal suo pascolo non riuscirebbe a fare niente di niente, ormai è datatissimo, falso, vecchio e soprattutto vive di rendita.
> Parecchie cose che dovrebbero far capire perché Galliani ormai sia inadatto a certi livelli, poi per carità andasse a fare il mercato del Monza ci starebbe pure, qui no, non è nemmeno questione di sbagliare giocatori e quant'altro, sono i modi, i tempi, le scelte (quello piuttosto che quell'altro), ecco cosa gli imputo maggiormente.
> Chiaramente è molto limitato in quanto a conoscenze calcistiche, sicuramente meglio come critico culinario, ma questo è normale, è scarso e ci può fare poco.



Il Gallo è perfetto per fare il mercato per l'Anzhi, l'Al Ittihad, il New York City, insomma questi club di campionati ridicoli. Potrebbe prendere tutte le pippe, le mummie, i morti viventi e strapagargli. Per lui sarebbe un sogno.


----------



## DannySa (5 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Gallo è perfetto per fare il mercato per l'Anzhi, l'Al Ittihad, il New York City, insomma questi club di campionati ridicoli. Potrebbe prendere tutte le pippe, le mummie, i morti viventi e strapagargli. Per lui sarebbe un sogno.



Esattamente, immaginati i contrattoni ai vari Muntari, Essien e compagnia.
Il sogno di Galliani, certo è presto ancora, è come Ibra se andrà in campionati minori sarà solo tra mooolto tempo.


----------



## folletto (6 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' difficile fare un mercato da 90 milioni e non riuscire a metter sù una squadra da 3° posto in una serie A come la nostra....bisogna mettercisi d'impegno, e l'incompetenza non può bastare....



Magari ci saranno anche interessi personali ed amicizie a peggiorare le cose, ma sicuramente c'è incompetenza in abbondanza e già quella basta a fare tanti danni


----------



## danyrossonera (6 Agosto 2015)

Pe me ci trolla non ci sono altre spiegazioni.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Agosto 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Magari ci saranno anche interessi personali ed amicizie a peggiorare le cose, ma sicuramente c'è incompetenza in abbondanza e già quella basta a fare tanti danni



L'incompetenza è assoluta, ma questo è abuso di incompetenza.
E c'era gente convinta che con i soldi sarebbe stato ancora il miglior dirigente al mondo.
E' anche peggio che a budget zero...


----------



## addox (6 Agosto 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Da quando questo incapace, che però si crede il Nr 1, ha fatto fuori tutti quelli che si occupavano di mercato al Milan (Braida, l'ultimo rimasto, è andato via da poco ma da qualche anno non contava nulla) il Milan ha iniziato il suo tracollo. Il grandissimo problema è che è quasi impossibile mandarlo via. Galliani ci sta letteralmente distruggendo.


.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Agosto 2015)

E' andato a Forte dei Marmi


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Agosto 2015)

Questo panzone maledetto è già al Forte per un "Weekend prolungato", ed è stato in vacanza tra Cina e Baviera per settimane, senza una straccio di attenzione al mercato. 
È un idiota. Nel bel mezzo del mercato, senza un ds, questo sta sempre in vacanza a far nulla e intanto la squadra fa pena...


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Agosto 2015)

Incompetente da far paura. Butta via i soldi come se fossero caramelle. Si dice tanto che i prezzi siano aumentati ecc., ma la verità è che un dirigente CAPACE avrebbe già costruito una squadra decente con i soldi che ha speso il condor. Spendere 20 milioni per Bertolacci quando con 18 milioni c'è gente che compra Shweinsteiger. E oggi è già andato a svaccarsi in quel di Forte dei Marmi. Sicuro che se farà gli acquisti che servono li farà dopo il 28 agosto, in modo da far arrivare i giocatori per inizio settembre, poi ci sarà la pausa delle nazionali e ci presenteremo al derby con gente che non si è nemmeno mai vista in faccia. Complimenti condor, altro mercato coi fiocchi.


----------



## Patryipe (6 Agosto 2015)

Qui tutti ad aspettare che schiatti il nano, ma il problema vero è quando caspita schiatta questo...


----------



## HyenaSmith (6 Agosto 2015)

E pensare che la Roma sta facendo un signor mercato coi nostri soldi 
Alla Juve in un colpo abbiamo pagato Tevez, gli abbiamo tolto dai piedi Matri e glielo abbiamo ridato con lo stipendio pagato da noi. Alla Roma abbiamo comprato Naingolann, Salah e Dzeko, se me lo dicessero senza averlo visto non ci avrei mai creduto.


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E c'era gente convinta che con i soldi sarebbe stato ancora il miglior dirigente al mondo.




 _Galliani con quei soldi ci avrebbe fatto vincere 3 champions_


----------



## Blu71 (6 Agosto 2015)

Chissà se Mr. Bee riuscirà mai a cacciarlo.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> _Galliani con quei soldi ci avrebbe fatto vincere 3 champions_



E' tutta colpa di Nelio Lucas!!!


----------



## walter 22 (9 Agosto 2015)

Se arriva Romagnoli avrà speso intorno agli 80 milioni ed una rosa forse da europa league. Cosa dire...


----------



## franck3211 (9 Agosto 2015)

io tralasciando la cifra per bertolacci, per il resto non mi sento di dire che ha comprato giocatori scarsi, sicuramente i prezzi sono saliti tantissimo quest'anno e di conseguenza con 100 milioni ci facevi poco.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Agosto 2015)

Ha dimostrato anche coi soldi di essere un dirigente finito


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ha dimostrato anche coi soldi di essere un dirigente finito



Galliani è dal 2005 che ha smesso di essere uno dei migliori dirigenti al mondo, e dall'acquisto a parametro zero di Traorè al posto di Pogba è completamente finito


----------



## 666psycho (9 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Galliani è dal 2005 che ha smesso di essere uno dei migliori dirigenti al mondo, e dall'acquisto a parametro zero di Traorè al posto di Pogba è completamente finito



non era Traoré, era Niang..


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non era Traoré, era Niang..



Vabbè il succo del discorso non cambia , quell'errore è stato abominevole


----------



## folletto (9 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ha dimostrato anche coi soldi di essere un dirigente finito



Non è mai iniziato. Prima non decideva lui i giocatori da prendere, andava solo a prenderli (c'erano Braida, Leonardo che gli indicavano gli acquisti da fare). Da quando ha creato il vuoto intorno a sè il Milan sta precipitando.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (9 Agosto 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Se arriva Romagnoli avrà speso intorno agli 80 milioni ed una rosa forse da europa league. Cosa dire...



Che con Romagnoli la Rosa è da Champions League


----------



## folletto (9 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Che con Romagnoli la Rosa è da Champions League



Per conquistare il posto per la CL con un centrocampo da medio-bassa classifica ci vuole un'abbondante dose di deretano


----------



## walter 22 (9 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Che con Romagnoli la Rosa è da Champions League



Vorrei avere il tuo ottimismo ma nel nostro centrocampo non c'è nessuno che sappia creare gioco non c'è nessuno in grado di accendere la luce e creare i presupposti per delle verticalizzazioni e ripartenze veloci e anche lo stesso Romagnoli ancora deve dimostrare tanto, per adesso è solo un giovane molto promettente.


----------



## DannySa (9 Agosto 2015)

La verità è che si sono spesi 80 mln e la squadra è quella dell'anno scorso, Bertolacci non cambia nulla perché come livello è di poco superiore a Poli (che ricordo è sempre stato una riserva pure nell'inter scandalosa di qualche anno fa e un mediocre alla Samp), l'unica cosa che ha fatto è stato l'acquisto insensato di Luiz Adriano, mentre per quanto riguarda Bacca può essere che il suo acquisto si possa rilevare pessimo nel caso il giocatore venisse servito poco o male, in quel caso sta a lui.. o segna 1 gol per tiro o la vedo grigia (per fare un esempio, contro il Bayern ha fatto 1 tiro fuori dalla porta ma si è creato lui quell'occasione, ecco c'è caso che si debba divertire così quest'anno), Audi cup conclusa con 0 tiri in porta fatti a 30-35 per gli altri.
Gli acquisti che ha fatto avrebbero senso nel caso arrivasse anche qualcuno di livello superiore, sia davanti che in mezzo, l'unico reparto in cui non c'è la necessità di un secondo acquisto è la difesa, per la Serie A Mexes e Rodrigo Ely bastano, per quest'anno.
Ad oggi il mercato è da 4, una sorta di "si cambia tanto per non cambiare niente", però aspetto, aspetto che commetta il prossimo disastro sul mercato che metterà fine alla nostra stagione e alla sua permanenza qui, niente Champions finito i crediti e spero che Bee si faccia sentire nel caso perché un dirigente che occulta i problemi gravi di una squadra di questo blasone non ha senso di continuare a lavorare a 71 anni suonati, da solo e da tiranno, uno che ha fatto piazza pulita in questi anni e senza conoscenze sul mercato è incaricato di fare la squadra.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ha dimostrato anche coi soldi di essere un dirigente finito



Solo gli sbarbatelli pensavano il contrario
Con i soldi alliani ti fa vincere le Champions? Andate in via Aldo Rossi e chiedete chi stava prendendo Galliani come diffensore centrale quando poi arrivò Nesta... chiedetegli di Inzaghi, Van basten, Gullit, Donadoni, Savicevic, Weah, Shevchenko ecc...ecc...

In 30 anni forse l'unico capolavoro di Fester è stato Seedorf.


----------



## Renegade (9 Agosto 2015)

Con Bertolacci ha superato l'operazione Matri. Un capolavoro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Agosto 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Non è mai iniziato. Prima non decideva lui i giocatori da prendere, andava solo a prenderli (c'erano Braida, Leonardo che gli indicavano gli acquisti da fare). Da quando ha creato il vuoto intorno a sè il Milan sta precipitando.



.


----------



## Reblanck (10 Agosto 2015)

Galliani deve essere cacciato,ci vorrebbe Sabatini.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Agosto 2015)

Ad oggi mi pare che non abbia capito nulla. 
Dare 3.5 milioni l'anno a Luiz Adriano vuol dire che resterà sul groppone fino alla naturale scadenza del contratto,perché onestamente dubito che qualcuno sarà disposto a dargli quei soldi. In caso di flop,al massimo potremo cederlo a parametro zero a qualche arabo.
Bacca è un signor giocatore,però 30 milioni sono tantissimi,mi chiedo se non avremmo dovuto prendere Dzeko e poi usare la differenza per rinforzarci in un altro reparto.
Bertolacci è una scommessa che però è stata pagata 20 milioni. 
Romagnoli è l'unico buono,anche se è costato tantissimo.


Insomma,83 milioni per una squadra che ad oggi è un'immensa incognita,con un centrocampo che onestamente è qualcosa di vergognoso. Nel 2010 con la metà di quei soldi abbiamo preso Ibrahimovic,Van Bommel,Boateng e Robinho.

Mi sembra,oltretutto,che ultimamente abbia deciso di assegnare all'allenatore il ruolo del DS: basti pensare ai 25 milioni per Romagnoli,pallino di Mihajlovic,o a Cerci e Menez voluti da Inzaghi,o a Matri pupillo di Allegri. Il che è una stupidaggine.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2015)

Che fine ha fatto il nostro mago del mercato?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che fine ha fatto il nostro mago del mercato?



Tranquillo è a forte dei marmi a rimpinzarsi di cibo


----------



## malos (15 Agosto 2015)

Spero ancora che riesca a fare almeno un colpaccio a centrocampo. Daltronde non si può far altro che sperare. A mercato chiuso se non sistemerà la squadra saranno dolori ma solo per noi, lui è intoccabile.


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Agosto 2015)

lo giudicherò a fine mercato ma, ad oggi, mi sembra più un cancro per questa squadra che altro.


----------



## Dexter (15 Agosto 2015)

Ancora non ci credo che son stati spesi 83 milioni di euro per Bacca, Bertolacci, Adriano e Romagnoli. "Con i soldi è il migliore"......


----------



## wildfrank (15 Agosto 2015)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> lo giudicherò a fine mercato ma, ad oggi, mi sembra più un cancro per questa squadra che altro.



Detentore di segreti inconfessabili, abbi un granello di dignità e vattene!


----------



## Love (16 Agosto 2015)

soldi spesi male...io avrei preso solo bacca e romagnoli...ma vabbè si sapeva...si sapeva che galliani ormai è andato..speriamo solo che sia uno degli ultimi mercati che fa...speriamo...


----------



## danyrossonera (16 Agosto 2015)

Tutto agosto in ferie questo anno neanche si sposta più ormai che vita...
Per me manco risponde al telefono lui è convinto di avere fatto un capolavoro che tristezza....


----------



## danyrossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

Con soriano mercato chiuso non ci saranno neanche i famosi giorni del condor farà tutto agosto in ferie che idolo !


----------



## malos (18 Agosto 2015)

Torna in ammollo a Forte dei Marmi che fai meno danni.


----------



## franck3211 (18 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Con soriano mercato chiuso non ci saranno neanche i famosi giorni del condor farà tutto agosto in ferie che idolo !





malos ha scritto:


> Torna in ammollo a Forte dei Marmi che fai meno danni.





danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Tutto agosto in ferie questo anno neanche si sposta più ormai che vita...
> 
> Per me manco risponde al telefono lui è convinto di avere fatto un capolavoro che tristezza....


 Ve la prendete con l uomo sbagliato per quel che riguarda soriano


----------



## danyrossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ve la prendete con l uomo sbagliato per quel che riguarda soriano



Va bene accontentare l'allenatore ma ricordarli che allena il Milan no ?
Galliani con la sua esperienza dovrebbe sapere che soriano non sposta niente.


----------



## franck3211 (18 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Va bene accontentare l'allenatore ma ricordarli che allena il Milan no ?
> Galliani con la sua esperienza dovrebbe sapere che soriano non sposta niente.



Miha lo vuole a tutti i costi sempre se non è chiaro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Miha lo vuole a tutti i costi sempre se non è chiaro.



Tu credi realmente che Miha tra Gundogan, Witsel, Xhaka, Xabi Alonso, Tielemans o altri giocatori di una certa qualita o di un certo livello direbbe 'Adriano, grazie, ma lascia stare, preferisco il Gatto Soriano, lui si che sposta li equilibri del campionato'?

Ma non scherziamo.


----------



## Sebaucho (18 Agosto 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Tu credi realmente che Miha tra Gundogan, Witsel, Xhaka, Xabi Alonso, Tielemans o altri giocatori di una certa qualita o di un certo livello direbbe 'Adriano, grazie, ma lascia stare, preferisco il Gatto Soriano, lui si che sposta li equilibri del campionato'?
> 
> Ma non scherziamo.



Con tutti quei nomi che hai elencato mi hai disorientato. Fortuna che c'è Galliani che ci tiene con i piedi per terra.


----------



## franck3211 (18 Agosto 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Tu credi realmente che Miha tra Gundogan, Witsel, Xhaka, Xabi Alonso, Tielemans o altri giocatori di una certa qualita o di un certo livello direbbe 'Adriano, grazie, ma lascia stare, preferisco il Gatto Soriano, lui si che sposta li equilibri del campionato'?
> 
> Ma non scherziamo.


Questa è una tesi che ho sempre sostenuto io per primo. Ma se il budget è 15 milioni su per giù allora lui vuole soriano o pensi che per quindici milioni di meglio non si trova?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Questa è una tesi che ho sempre sostenuto io per primo. Ma se il budget è 15 milioni su per giù allora lui vuole soriano o pensi che per quindici milioni di meglio non si trova?



Infatti, se prendiamo Soriano secondo me e perche il budget e finito. 
E a quel punto sorge la domanda: Ma si doveva proprio spendere 20+ milioni per Bertolacci? Vabbe uno tra lui e Soriano, ma entrambi senza un CC di qualita e in malafede.

Sui 10-15 milioni ci sono buoni giocatori, ma c'e la mancanza di scouting e di conoscienza del mercato di questi giocatori di Galliani. Poi lui sa che a quel punto Miha si accontenta di Soriano, conoscendolo... Questa e la mia interpretazione

Possiamo girare il discorso come vogliamo, ma la incompetenza di Galliani rimane.


----------



## franck3211 (18 Agosto 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Infatti, se prendiamo Soriano secondo me e perche il budget e finito.
> E a quel punto sorge la domanda: Ma si doveva proprio spendere 20+ milioni per Bertolacci? Vabbe uno tra lui e Soriano, ma entrambi senza un CC di qualita e in malafede.
> 
> Sui 10-15 milioni ci sono buoni giocatori, ma c'e la mancanza di scouting e di conoscienza del mercato di questi giocatori di Galliani. Poi lui sa che a quel punto Miha si accontenta di Soriano, conoscendolo... Questa e la mia interpretazione
> ...


Su bertolacci sono opinioni ma su soriano il merito è di miha


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Infatti, se prendiamo Soriano secondo me e perche il budget e finito.
> E a quel punto sorge la domanda: Ma si doveva proprio spendere 20+ milioni per Bertolacci? Vabbe uno tra lui e Soriano, ma entrambi senza un CC di qualita e in malafede.
> 
> Sui 10-15 milioni ci sono buoni giocatori, ma c'e la mancanza di scouting e di conoscienza del mercato di questi giocatori di Galliani. Poi lui sa che a quel punto Miha si accontenta di Soriano, conoscendolo... Questa e la mia interpretazione
> ...



Sono d'accordo con [MENTION=1904]franck3211[/MENTION] qui, ma a parte tutto nel 2015 stiamo ancora discutendo se Galliani è incompetente o no ? Ma davvero ?


----------



## hiei87 (18 Agosto 2015)

Non facevo parte della brigata "date i soldi a galliani, e vedrete che vincerà 3 champions", ma pensavo che, come ogni essere umano, con un budget da 100 milioni almeno una squadra da terzo posto per il campionato italiano sarebbe riuscito a tirarla su.
No.
Ma nemmeno da quarto.
Incredibile.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non facevo parte della brigata "*date i soldi a galliani, e vedrete che vincerà 3 champions*", ma pensavo che, come ogni essere umano, con un budget da 100 milioni almeno una squadra da terzo posto per il campionato italiano sarebbe riuscito a tirarla su.
> No.
> Ma nemmeno da quarto.
> Incredibile.



ogni volta che ci penso mi vengono gli spasmi


----------



## hiei87 (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> ogni volta che ci penso mi vengono gli spasmi



L'unica consolazione (magrissima) è la consapevolezza di aver avuto ragione nelle mille battaglie sostenute contro il geometra. 
Adesso è veramente indifendibile. Quasi quasi rimpiango i mercati senza soldi...


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Dimettiti. Passati una mano sulla coscienza e fallo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Agosto 2015)

Quando sparirà, sarà, purtroppo, sempre troppo tardi. Il maggior cancro in questa società, una volta andato via lui vedrete l'aria che si respirerà. Confido in Bee e nei scarsi risultati che raggiungeremo quest'anno


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ve la prendete con l uomo sbagliato per quel che riguarda soriano



Quoto, questa volta non c'entra, Soriano non avreve arrivato mai senza Mihajlovic..


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Quando sparirà, sarà, purtroppo, sempre troppo tardi. Il maggior cancro in questa società, una volta andato via lui vedrete l'aria che si respirerà. Confido in Bee e nei scarsi risultati che raggiungeremo quest'anno



Io invece confido di ottenere ottimi risultati così da godermi poi il Milan in Champions League.
Questione di priorità.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Qualcuno lo catturi e lo tenga segregato fino al 2 Settembre.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Agosto 2015)

Peggio della peste


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

Per Balotelli a chi la diamo la colpa?


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Per Balotelli a chi la diamo la colpa?



Mmm, al 30% di Mihajlovic (ha dato il consenso!11!!1), al 30% Raiola, al 30% della pioggia, e forse al 10% del Gallo ma non sono sicuro


----------



## Dexter (23 Agosto 2015)

Conosce TRE giocatori in croce. Adebayor, Drogba, Ibra, Balotelli, Van Persie...Ogni sessione di mercato sai che arriverà uno dei soliti nomi. Galliani doveva andare un pensione una decina di anni fa, invece ora la stampa lo incenserà per il "colpo" Balotelli. Si deve vergognare lui, che è sicuramente L'incompetente sul mercato per eccellenza (l'Inzaghi degli uomini mercato), ed anche i giornalisti, che continuano a mascherare ed elogiare le sue operazioni fallimentari ed assurde. Un giornale SERIO, domani, aprirebbe con "Galliani vai via, grazie di tutto".


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mmm, al 30% di Mihajlovic (ha dato il consenso!11!!1), al 30% Raiola, al 30% della pioggia, e forse al 10% del Gallo ma non sono sicuro


E Nelio Lucas???!!!!
Comunque la curva adesso dovrebbe scatenare l'inferno contro questo essere....
Bee deve capire che lui è il cancro del Milan, e che con lui non torneremo mai grandi.


----------



## Butcher (23 Agosto 2015)

Sempre e solo gli stessi calciatori. Non sa nulla, non conosce nessuno, non permette voce in capitolo a nessuno, non adopera scouting, è un demente. Ci sono almeno 100 calciatori migliori di Balotelli, anche rimanere così sarebbe meglio!


----------



## Hammer (23 Agosto 2015)

La rovina del Milan.

Poi non venite a dirmi che non è vero che conosce solo dieci nomi.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> La rovina del Milan.
> 
> Poi non venite a dirmi che non è vero che conosce solo dieci nomi.



.


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

Sempre sostenuto che è molto peggio del Berlusca.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Il rilancio del Milan ai massimi livelli sarà possibile solamente quando questo personaggio avrà levato le tende.
Con o senza sodi.


----------



## Dexter (23 Agosto 2015)

Ora arriva anche Boateng


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2015)

Sportivamente parlando è il Male assoluto del Milan. Senza se e senza ma!


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sportivamente parlando è il Male assoluto del Milan. Senza se e senza ma!



Grande Andre


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

La rovina del Milan in passato e nel futuro rimarra sempre lui. Economicamente e sportivamente un disastro.


----------



## ucraino (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma non c'è qualcosa tipo una petizione che possiamo fare noi tifosi per far cacciare questo incompetente di galliani non ne posso più davvero mi urta solo vederlo figurarsi ascoltarlo parlare


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Al Gallo non frega nulla del Milan, a lui interessa fare il one man show.
E con Balotelli potrà farlo. Verrà osannato (alla faccia dei media anti-Milan, questo cravattaro gode di stima illimitata) per aver ripreso un giocatore che l'anno prima ha venduto a 20 milioni.
Poi, che Balotelli non c'azzecchi niente col """nuovo""" Milan, poco conta. The show must go on.


----------



## devils milano (23 Agosto 2015)

esatto...visto che non è riuscito a raggiungere Ibra ha deciso, di comune accordo con Berlusconi, ti prendere l'ennesimo nome mediatico che rimbalzerà su tutte le pagine,i telegiornali,le tv e internet di tutto il mondo...giocatore che ha voglia di lavorare pari allo 0,talento inespresso perchè i numeri ce li ha,ma si impegna solo a godersi i milioni di euro finora elargiti dai suoi datori di "lavoro" e basta..
si spera che la nuova mezza proprietà cinese da settembre in poi chieda il prepensionamento di Galliani e soci..


----------



## Snake (23 Agosto 2015)

mi fai veramente schifo


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

in malafede totale! lui vuole la rovina del milan!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> mi fai veramente schifo


.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Grazie Adrianone per le risate che mi regali. Sono due ore che rido come uno scemo.


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma una cenetta per festeggiare il ritorno del figliol prodigo? Non mi deludere vai a strafogarti come solo tu sai fare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma una cenetta per festeggiare il ritorno del figliol prodigo? Non mi deludere vai a strafogarti come solo tu sai fare.


Le Gastronautiche. Si potrebbe scrivere un poema epico sulle cene con Bronzetti, le cene per Kondogbia, le cene con Sabatini, le cene con Preziosi, la cena con Tevez, adesso la cena per Balofeci.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

La curva deve seppellirlo di contestazioni, se tiene minimamente al Milan. 
Il messaggio deve arrivare fino in Thailandia: galliani è il male del Milan e deve essere epurato a tutti i costi. A costo di non far mercato per un anno per pagargli la buonuscita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

E la cosa bella è che stava per dimettersi, dopo la partita con l'Ajax. Noi, forse, all'epoca non ci rendemmo conto di quanto fossimo andati vicino alla salvezza, non ce ne rendemmo proprio conto.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E la cosa bella è che stava per dimettersi, dopo la partita con l'Ajax. Noi, forse, all'epoca non ci rendemmo conto di quanto fossimo andati vicino alla salvezza, non ce ne rendemmo proprio conto.



Quotone.


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E la cosa bella è che stava per dimettersi, dopo la partita con l'Ajax. Noi, forse, all'epoca non ci rendemmo conto di quanto fossimo andati vicino alla salvezza, non ce ne rendemmo proprio conto.



Nono io me ne rendevo conto benissimo, è stata una mazzata quando tornò più forte di prima.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E la cosa bella è che stava per dimettersi, dopo la partita con l'Ajax. Noi, forse, all'epoca non ci rendemmo conto di quanto fossimo andati vicino alla salvezza, non ce ne rendemmo proprio conto.



Sono sicuro al 100% che quelle dimissioni fossero finte. Sapeva perfettamente che Ilvio lo avrebbe pregato di restare (per non pagare la liquidazione stellare),non fu altro che un _power play_ nei confronti di Barbara e chiunque altro volesse contrastarlo pubblicamente.


----------



## mark (23 Agosto 2015)

Se devo dire quello che penso su questo "dirigente" penso che mi potrebbero bannare a vita!! Dico solo che il vero cancro di questa società è lui, in confronto Berlusconi non è niente!!


----------



## Patryipe (23 Agosto 2015)

Bee deve farlo fuori il prima possibile. Deve essere l'obiettivo numero uno: silurare Adriano Galliani.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

È un caso unico nella storia dello sport.


----------



## Smarx10 (23 Agosto 2015)

Il punto non è tanto non essere riuscito a prendere Ibra. Seuno è un dirigente serio ti ammette che non si può prendere e cerca qualcuno di livello per rimediare. Ma lui no! Il gallo deve illudere sempre la tifoseria, sempre! Per questo andrebbe silurato immediatamente. Poi sembra che sia cresciuto a pane e masochismo dai... un conto è prendere Balotelli come occasione (anche se so che molti non la pensano così), un altro è prenderlo come sostituto del terzo giocatore più forte al mkndo, questa è follia e presa in giro.


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

Ardua scelta stasera. Fiorentina o lampredotto? Questo è il problema, per il mercato bastano le chiamate rapide ai soliti noti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Agosto 2015)

Mi duole ammetterlo ma se i nostri "tifosi" avessero le palle, almeno la metà di quelle dei tifosi interisti, questo sarebbe già scappato ad Haiti


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2015)

In questo mercato è riuscito a 
- Perdere inutilmente tempo dietro ad un allenatore che gli ha detto no in tutti i modi. 1° figura di melma della stagione Condoriana 
- Facendosi fregare da sotto al naso JM e Kondogbia. 2° figura di melma della stagione dopo la quale ha scaricato tutte le colpe di Lucas... 
- Pagare 8 milioni un giocatore in scadenza tra 6 mesi
- Sopravvalutare Bertolacci, finanziando con 20 milioni il mercato della Roma (accusando per altro Preziosi di non avergli fatto il favore di riscattarlo)
- Farsi prendere in giro da Ferrero per Soriano
- Crogiolarsi per 3 mesi nel ritorno di Ibra, salvo poi accontentare per l'ennesima volta l'amichetto di merende prendendo un non giocatore.

Per qualcuno è sempre un gran dirigente...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro al 100% che quelle dimissioni fossero finte. Sapeva perfettamente che Ilvio lo avrebbe pregato di restare (per non pagare la liquidazione stellare),non fu altro che un _power play_ nei confronti di Barbara e chiunque altro volesse contrastarlo pubblicamente.


Ne sono intimamente convinto.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Mi piacerebbe davvero sapere cosa ci sia davvero dietro l'allontanamento di Nelio Lucas. Questo ne sa una più del diavolo.


----------



## Love (23 Agosto 2015)

è il nostro male peggiore...attenzione adesso agli amori boateng e bonera...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Sono veramente stufo


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe davvero sapere cosa ci sia davvero dietro l'allontanamento di Nelio Lucas. Questo ne sa una più del diavolo.



A me Galliani ricorda Vermilinguo ne il signore degli anelli. Che manovra il re rintronato (berlusconi) e allontana quelli che vogliono fare il bene di Rohan


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> A me Galliani ricorda Vermilinguo ne il signore degli anelli. Che manovra il re rintronato (berlusconi) e allontana quelli che vogliono fare il bene di Rohan



E' per questo che ho scelto questo avatar.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2015)

IL MALE , lui è Berlusconi sono il male assoluto ... Il cancro e il diavolo ... Non ce ne liberemo mai ... MAI ..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> IL MALE , *lui è Berlusconi* sono il male assoluto ... Il cancro e il diavolo ... Non ce ne liberemo mai ... MAI ..


Un punto di vista nuovo ma soprattutto non molto distante dalla realtà. Ottima riflessione


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> IL MALE , lui è Berlusconi sono il male assoluto ... Il cancro e il diavolo ... Non ce ne liberemo mai ... MAI ..



ma bee ??? muto?


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un punto di vista nuovo ma soprattutto non molto distante dalla realtà. Ottima riflessione



Dai cacchio , non mi dire che il nano avallando tutte le porcherie di Galliani non è colpevole


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai cacchio , non mi dire che il nano avallando tutte le porcherie di Galliani non è colpevole


Non hai capito, ho fatto una battuta, leggi bene


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2015)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ma bee ??? muto?



Figurarsi , il nano glia avrà imposto di non mettere becco


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Maledetto!! Maledetto maledetto tu e quella entità superiore che ti tiene ancora in piedi!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

Il nostro male.


----------



## danyrossonera (23 Agosto 2015)

E contento lui in tribuna ahaahh


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

Complimenti.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

Anche quest anno grazie a lui osservo le partite senza provare il minimo trasporto, la minima emozione. Mi viene di nuovo da tifare contro, pur di non vederlo gongolare come al suo solito dopo le vittorie.
Dalla curva piuttosto, nessun segno di vita?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Agosto 2015)

C'hai quasi ottant'anni, perchè non ti ritiri?


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Simply


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Agosto 2015)

Incapace, buono a nulla e arrogante. Vattene in pensione col tuo capo. Dovresti andare in giro con la scorta come Lotito, invece se ne va liberamente a scroccare cene da Giannino.


----------



## koti (23 Agosto 2015)

Circa 90 milioni spesi per essere nella stessa situazione dell'anno scorso. Pazzesco.


----------



## ucraino (23 Agosto 2015)

Io spero che scrivendo qua galliani o qualcuno per lui ci legga voglio dirgli che sono tifoso del Milan da sempre il mio povero padre mi ha trasmesso questa passione o 36 anni o visto e vissuto il Milan che dominava il mondo o avuto l abbonamento a san Siro per 4 anni nonostante sia distante 400 km da Milano in più o visto una miriade di partite allo stadio facendo sacrifici sia economico sia di tempo . Purtroppo ora in questi ultimi anni tu galliani si tu in primis ma non solo tu mi stai uccidendo la passione mi togli la gioia di guardare il mio milan perché il Milan si è anche mio perché lo amo e con abbonamenti e biglietti o dato il mio contributo ora basta non tengo più la pay Tv non guarderò e non verrò più a san Siro per una partita se ti presenti con Balotelli e non con Ibra se non acquisti un grande centrocampista se non mandi via tutti quei mezzi scarti di giocatori che abbiamo e se non ti dimetti te in primo che paghi 20 milioni per lo scarsone di bertolacci basta galliani hai ancor una settimana per sistemare ste cose altrimenti il Milan perderà la passione e il cuore di un tifoso che ama questa squadra ma non riesco perché la amo troppo a vederla in questo stato massacrata da tutti derisa e lo sai caro galliani che questo che sta succedendo al Milan e in gran parte colpa tua . Un ultima settimana per rimediare altrimenti il Milan perde li cuore di un suo gran tifoso ma non lo perde per disamore ma per troppo amore mi fa troppo male veder torturare il mio è nostro milan !


----------



## danyrossonera (23 Agosto 2015)

Ci sta portando al fallimento....


----------



## Ciora (23 Agosto 2015)

Vattene schifo


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2015)

Come ampiamente previsto .... Schifo totale ... vattene per dio VATTENE


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

L'unica persona che riesca a mettere d'accordo giuventini e intertristi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

La squadra è super competitiva cit.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Agosto 2015)

93mln per vedere questa schifezza. In attesa di Cesso Soriano e Cessotelli. Bravo Condor.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2015)

Si chiama incompetenza.


----------



## Schism75 (24 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si chiama incompetenza.



.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Agosto 2015)

temo farà di tutto pur di portare Soriano a Milanello e crearsi un nuovo alibi in caso di fallimento: credo sia Mihajlovic (con le sue discutibili richieste sul mercato) il nuovo capro espiatorio designato dall'intoccabile AD


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si chiama malafede.



.


----------



## Patryipe (24 Agosto 2015)

90 milioni ed il centrocampo fa schifo quanto prima.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Non è cambiato nulla, lui non pensa più alla squadra, ma a fare i favori ai procuratori. Pensavo che i soldi potessero farlo svegliare, invece no. Lui è il primo che deve andare via, Berlusconi permettendo.


----------



## folletto (24 Agosto 2015)

Si, a sto punto non si può più parlare di incompetenza, o solo di quella. Dopo il ritorno di Balotelli e tutto sto mercato estivo possiamo dire che il Geometra Galliani rema contro.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Agosto 2015)

Il Male in persona.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (25 Agosto 2015)

Deve essere rimosso il prima possibile.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si chiama incompetenza.


 É di più......ci sta distruggendo dall interno.
Da quando ë in scontro con Barbara ha fatto solo disastri.Sta facendo i suoi interessi ,i suo marci interessi,,,perché non può esistere al mondo una persona che prende milioni all anno e essere così incompetente.
Io mi domando cosa pensano davvero di lui dentro a milanello...io non so davvero come un allenatore possa avvallare certe operazioni...forse ormai questo é il prezzo da pagare per lavorare nel Milan.
Io mi auguro che Galliani presto sparisca,in uno modo qualsiasi non mi interessa ma deve allontanarsi dal Milan.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Agosto 2015)

Sarebbe stato molto più conveniente dargli la buona uscita e lavorare con 60 milioni con qualcuno di competente (50 di buonuscita+60 di mercato=soldi spesi per il mercato)


----------



## folletto (25 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato molto più conveniente dargli la buona uscita e lavorare con 60 milioni con qualcuno di competente (50 di buonuscita+60 di mercato=soldi spesi per il mercato)



Stavo giusto entrando in questo topic per scrivere le stesse cose. Il problema è che lui comanda al Milan e lo mandi via con la buonuscita solo se lui vuole.se non fosse così gli sarebbe stata già tolta la mansione del mercato. Non c'è ne libereremo mai, sta dimostrando di poter fare ciò che vuole impunemente. Altro che pollo che si fa spennare, questo qua è potentissimo e diabolico


----------



## cris (25 Agosto 2015)

io non capisco come sia possibile che ci son carenze tecniche evidenti, tutti gli addetti ai lavori e i tifosi sanno cosa manca ed in che ruoli e lui acquista gente non con le caratteristiche necessarie.

Ma qualcuno gli fa ogni tanto una domanda riguardo il motivo delle sue scellerate scelte?

E' possibile che questa persona non debba rispondere al pubblico delle proprie azioni, giustificandole quantomeno?
Io capisco che non sia tenuto a farlo, ma verso chi lo paga immagino lo sia. possibile che chi lo paga gli dia carta bianca e accetti tutto cio che fa?


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Agosto 2015)

Io quest'estate sarei stato disposto a tenere la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso. Avrei dato anche 50 milioni di buonuscita a Galliani, ma anche 60/70, l'importante è che se ne vada. Abbiamo speso quasi 100 milioni quest'estate e abbiamo una rosa che è più forte dello scorso anno, ma non di così tanto. Ma vi rendete conto? Dovremmo essere non dico alla pari di Juve e Roma, ma dovremmo praticamente essere certi di un posto in Champions, invece obiettivamente questa rosa può arrivare al massimo quarta.


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Agosto 2015)

L'anno scorso, nel girone di ritorno, non avevamo una formazione tipo grazie al genio in panchina ma più o meno giocavamo così: 

Diego Lopez; Abate, Paletta, Mexes, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bonaventura(Poli); Honda, Destro, Menez

Ora facciamo finta che arrivi davvero Soriano a 10 milioni. Dopo 93 milioni di euro spesi e una decina di acquisti adesso giochiamo così:

Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely(Mexes), Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bertolacci, De Jong, Bonaventura; Soriano, Bacca, Luiz Adriano 

Secondo voi c'è stato un netto miglioramento? A me sembrano due formazioni di livello più o meno simile al netto di un paio di singoli di valore (Romagnoli, comunque ancora troppo acerbo, e Bacca, che dovrà comunque realizzare i 16 gol di Menez dello scorso anno).

Se neanche con 93 milioni di euro riesci a migliorare visibilmente la squadra significa che è meglio cambiare mestiere. Al Milan di Inzaghi non mancavano i buoni giocatori ma un allenatore e soprattutto almeno un giocatore in grado di fare la differenza. Galliani invece ha proseguito la collezione compulsiva di mediocri con l'aggravante di strapagarli e non è riuscito a regalare una sola certezza a questo gruppo.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2015)

ROTFL Ancelotti doveva venire ad allenare Bertolacci e Balotelli ahahahhaha


----------



## DannySa (25 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> ROTFL Ancelotti doveva venire ad allenare Bertolacci e Balotelli ahahahhaha



Pare una barzelletta pahahhaha, beh però avrebbe avuto un gatto da accarezzare in panchina nei momenti di sconforto come botto finale.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> ROTFL Ancelotti doveva venire ad allenare Bertolacci e Balotelli ahahahhaha



Per non dire Ibra a giocarci...
Che tristezza.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> ROTFL Ancelotti doveva venire ad allenare Bertolacci e Balotelli ahahahhaha



Ad Ancelotti avrebbero fatto una squadra sicuramente più forte, a prescindere di come terminerà questa sessione di calciomercato.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2015)

Ho metabolizzato Balotelli, però ti prego, non mi portare pure Boateng.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ho metabolizzato Balotelli, però ti prego, non mi portare pure Boateng.



Mi sa che arriva Guarin.


----------



## Snake (25 Agosto 2015)

che acquisto disgustoso, io ancora non mi capacito. Lo odio con tutto me stesso, questo è vero sabotaggio


----------



## hiei87 (25 Agosto 2015)

La cosa incredibile è che solo qui viene criticato.


----------



## Gas (25 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> che acquisto disgustoso, io ancora non mi capacito. Lo odio con tutto me stesso, questo è vero sabotaggio



Siamo boicottati dall'interno.


----------



## devils milano (25 Agosto 2015)

Credo che non esista una discussione che ha raggiunto la considerevole cifra di circa 2500 commenti..
diamogli atto che in passato,quando li Milan era il club piu ricco al mondo si poteva permettere di prendere rapidamente chi gli pareva..
quando sono poi entrati in partita soggetti piu ricchi o di pari spessore la concorrenza ci ha bruciato in partenza..
ma io dico...è cosi difficile immaginare un Milan senza Galliani? con un direttore generale che non sia lui,un direttore sportivo che non sia lui,un direttore area tecnica che non sia lui?


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Agosto 2015)

Io getto la spugna, fin quando quest'omuncolo sarà nell'A.C. Milan, mi rifiuto di seguire qualsivoglia notizia/partita/intervista, ora ne ho abbastanza! 90 mln buttati nel cesso, 20 mln per quella pippa di Bertolacci, prese in giro da Maggio a Settembre, il ritorno di Balotelli e il centrocampo e la difesa che fanno pena, i favori agli amici, i contratti faraonici di cinquant'anni ai pipponi, le cene da Giannino, le vacanze in pieno calciomercato, io non ne posso più, non posso stare col fegato rovinato tutti i fine settimana, quando è troppo è troppo!


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Agosto 2015)

Incompetente


----------



## Sheva my Hero (26 Agosto 2015)

Questo è un demonio... Prima o poi si scoperchierà il vaso di Pandora e allora io sarò lì in prima fila caro il mio denti gialli


----------



## Theochedeo (26 Agosto 2015)

Dopo la legge di Muphy ecco la legge di galliani: Se può sbagliare qualcosa, la sbaglierà.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Agosto 2015)

Sta palesemente remando contro secondo me. Dopo che Barbara aveva messo in discussione la sua posizione sembra che stia combinando disastri apposta.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La cosa incredibile è che solo qui viene criticato.



Non è assolutamente vero. Galliani non lo sopporto più nessuno.


----------



## walter 22 (26 Agosto 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sta palesemente remando contro secondo me. Dopo che Barbara aveva messo in discussione la sua posizione sembra che stia combinando disastri apposta.



Non rema contro è semplicemente sorpassato, inadeguato e ormai incapace. Sono anni che combina disastri tanto per fare un esempio l'estate che prese in prestito Zapata per poi riscattarlo per 6 milioni sempre dal villareal la fiorentina prese Rodriguez ad 1,5 mln, ormai è finito e non ha mai saputo fare mercato senza l'aiuto dei suoi amici di merende.


----------



## 7sheva7 (26 Agosto 2015)

Non ne azzecca una da anni, ha un modus operandi che mette in ridicolo la società e il nome del Milan costantemente.
Grazie a quel signore siamo diventati quelli che fanno le trattative al ristorante, in spiaggia, che suonano al citofono ai giocatori, che ci mettono mesi per chiudere una operazione che si potrebbe chiudere in un giorno, che mendicano prestiti con diritto di riscatto, negli anni i maggiori club europei ci hanno dato dei venditori di banane, dei pezzenti, questo signore ha leso il Milan giorno dopo giorno.
Senza tralasciare che il nostro massimo interlocutore negli anni è stato un presidente condannato per aver comprato una partita con una valigetta piena di soldi, ma della questione morale l'amministratore delegato alla parte sportive non si è mai fatto tanti problemi, vedi luci di Marsiglia...
la verità è che siamo guidati da un uomo di 70 anni che non può più competere da solo sul mercato a livello di gestione e di idee con un mondo nuovo, è un Motorola star tac in un mondo di iphone 6 plus, ma non lo vuole ammettere, le sue incapacità negli anni sono state mitigate da Braida e Leonardo che ogni tanto imponevano qualche giocatore vero nel mare magnum della mediocrità Gallianesca, oggi è da solo e i risultati sono evidenti...
La cosa vergognosa è come riesca sempre e dico sempre a far ricadere la responsabilità sugli altri, così ha fatto con Seedorf, così ha fatto con Nelio Lucas nell'affare Kondogbia, se dovesse andare male anche quest'anno a pagare sarà Sinisa ma lui no, lui è intoccabile.
La sua corte dei miracoli è ben oliata e comprende giornalisti conniventi ai quali dare il contentino di qualche notizia e Presidenti amici che lo santificano in pubblico in ogni occasione, non c'è niente da dire si sa vendere bene, lui non è dentro il sistema è lui il sistema, poco importano le competenze e i risultati l'importante è esserci.
Quando nel Novembre 2013 fece finta di dimettersi dopo le dichiarazioni di Barbara disse testualmente:
Con o senza accordo sulla buonuscita, mi dimetterò per giusta causa fra pochi giorni, una minaccia non una dichiarazione e questo ama il Milan?
l'unica verità è che non se ne andrà mai....


----------



## smallball (26 Agosto 2015)

il responsabile di un mercato deficitario


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Agosto 2015)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Non ne azzecca una da anni, ha un modus operandi che mette in ridicolo la società e il nome del Milan costantemente.
> Grazie a quel signore siamo diventati quelli che fanno le trattative al ristorante, in spiaggia, che suonano al citofono ai giocatori, che ci mettono mesi per chiudere una operazione che si potrebbe chiudere in un giorno, che mendicano prestiti con diritto di riscatto, negli anni i maggiori club europei ci hanno dato dei venditori di banane, dei pezzenti, questo signore ha leso il Milan giorno dopo giorno.
> Senza tralasciare che il nostro massimo interlocutore negli anni è stato un presidente condannato per aver comprato una partita con una valigetta piena di soldi, ma della questione morale l'amministratore delegato alla parte sportive non si è mai fatto tanti problemi, vedi luci di Marsiglia...
> la verità è che siamo guidati da un uomo di 70 anni che non può più competere da solo sul mercato a livello di gestione e di idee con un mondo nuovo, è un Motorola star tac in un mondo di iphone 6 plus, ma non lo vuole ammettere, le sue incapacità negli anni sono state mitigate da Braida e Leonardo che ogni tanto imponevano qualche giocatore vero nel mare magnum della mediocrità Gallianesca, oggi è da solo e i risultati sono evidenti...
> ...



Perfetto clap clap


----------



## [email protected] (26 Agosto 2015)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Non ne azzecca una da anni, ha un modus operandi che mette in ridicolo la società e il nome del Milan costantemente.
> Grazie a quel signore siamo diventati quelli che fanno le trattative al ristorante, in spiaggia, che suonano al citofono ai giocatori, che ci mettono mesi per chiudere una operazione che si potrebbe chiudere in un giorno, che mendicano prestiti con diritto di riscatto, negli anni i maggiori club europei ci hanno dato dei venditori di banane, dei pezzenti, questo signore ha leso il Milan giorno dopo giorno.
> Senza tralasciare che il nostro massimo interlocutore negli anni è stato un presidente condannato per aver comprato una partita con una valigetta piena di soldi, ma della questione morale l'amministratore delegato alla parte sportive non si è mai fatto tanti problemi, vedi luci di Marsiglia...
> la verità è che siamo guidati da un uomo di 70 anni che non può più competere da solo sul mercato a livello di gestione e di idee con un mondo nuovo, è un Motorola star tac in un mondo di iphone 6 plus, ma non lo vuole ammettere, le sue incapacità negli anni sono state mitigate da Braida e Leonardo che ogni tanto imponevano qualche giocatore vero nel mare magnum della mediocrità Gallianesca, oggi è da solo e i risultati sono evidenti...
> ...



amen


----------



## 666psycho (26 Agosto 2015)

non vedo l'ora che vada in pensione!!


----------



## wildfrank (26 Agosto 2015)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Non ne azzecca una da anni, ha un modus operandi che mette in ridicolo la società e il nome del Milan costantemente.
> Grazie a quel signore siamo diventati quelli che fanno le trattative al ristorante, in spiaggia, che suonano al citofono ai giocatori, che ci mettono mesi per chiudere una operazione che si potrebbe chiudere in un giorno, che mendicano prestiti con diritto di riscatto, negli anni i maggiori club europei ci hanno dato dei venditori di banane, dei pezzenti, questo signore ha leso il Milan giorno dopo giorno.
> Senza tralasciare che il nostro massimo interlocutore negli anni è stato un presidente condannato per aver comprato una partita con una valigetta piena di soldi, ma della questione morale l'amministratore delegato alla parte sportive non si è mai fatto tanti problemi, vedi luci di Marsiglia...
> la verità è che siamo guidati da un uomo di 70 anni che non può più competere da solo sul mercato a livello di gestione e di idee con un mondo nuovo, è un Motorola star tac in un mondo di iphone 6 plus, ma non lo vuole ammettere, le sue incapacità negli anni sono state mitigate da Braida e Leonardo che ogni tanto imponevano qualche giocatore vero nel mare magnum della mediocrità Gallianesca, oggi è da solo e i risultati sono evidenti...
> ...



Dovrebbe essere Berlusconi a cacciarlo per giusta causa, visto che i buchi di bilancio li ha causati per buona parte lui con contratti faraonici pagati a mezze calzette.....CHE NE DICI SILVIO: IDEONA?


----------



## [email protected] (26 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi, secondo me questo finchè respira starà qui a farci sputare sangue, se nessuno della famiglia Berlusconi, Silvio in primis ha mai fatto nulla per allontanarlo in tutti i modi, vuol dire, come molti altri utenti dicono, che questo sa segreti davvero molto molto compromettenti per i Berlusconi....


----------



## Hammer (26 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La cosa incredibile è che solo qui viene criticato.



Fortunatamente mi sembra che il vento, dopo anni, stia cambiando


----------



## hiei87 (26 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente mi sembra che il vento, dopo anni, stia cambiando



Insomma...attacchi frontali da parte dei media non ce ne sono e non ce ne saranno mai...al massimo qualche pesce piccolo desideroso di rovinarsi la carriera. I tifosi sì, non saranno entusiasti, ma non sono unanimi e decisi come noi nell'attaccarlo. 
La curva fino a due mesi fa lo criticava, adesso sta zitta. In un'altra piazza lo avrebbero già lapidato pubblicamente.
Addirittura, sbirciando tra alcuni forum, ho visto gente che continua ad esaltarlo...


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Insomma...attacchi frontali da parte dei media non ce ne sono e non ce ne saranno mai...al massimo qualche pesce piccolo desideroso di rovinarsi la carriera. I tifosi sì, non saranno entusiasti, ma non sono unanimi e decisi come noi nell'attaccarlo.
> La curva fino a due mesi fa lo criticava, adesso sta zitta. In un'altra piazza lo avrebbero già lapidato pubblicamente.
> *Addirittura, sbirciando tra alcuni forum, ho visto gente che continua ad esaltarlo...*



Beh è normale, come ce ne sono del milan ce ne sono anche di Inter e Juve, è logico che venga elogiato per il suo operato.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh è normale, come ce ne sono del milan ce ne sono anche di Inter e Juve, è logico che venga elogiato per il suo operato.



Purtroppo viene esaltato anche da molti tifosi milanisti...
Viene fatto passare per "il genio che ha sostituito Matri con balotelli, facendo fare a costo 0 un notevole upgrade alla squadra". Ma non c'è da stupirsi. 
Pensando a certi personaggi che vengono acclamati dai più in Italia, tra musica, cinema, politica, ecc..., può capitare anche che venga difeso questo personaggio...Più finchè per i media resterà intoccabile (quindi sempre), lo sarà anche per gran parte dei tifosi...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Agosto 2015)

93 milioni per avere una squadra ancora più scarsa dell'anno scorso...VOMITEVOLE


----------



## Aragorn (26 Agosto 2015)

Da anni me ne sto seduto sulla riva del fiume. Per il momento ancora nulla, ma sono certo che prima o poi ti vedrò passare.


----------



## danjr (26 Agosto 2015)

È veramente in bambola ora. Ha speso 93 milioni e, se non rientra alla svelta Menez, abbiamo una squadra più scarsa dell'anno scorso


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2015)

Sono due giorni che ringrazio Iddio che sono finiti i soldi. Chissà quanti altri danni saresti riuscito a fare...


----------



## danyrossonera (26 Agosto 2015)

Gli arriverà qualcosa di brutto prima o poi....


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Agosto 2015)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Non ne azzecca una da anni, ha un modus operandi che mette in ridicolo la società e il nome del Milan costantemente.
> Grazie a quel signore siamo diventati quelli che fanno le trattative al ristorante, in spiaggia, che suonano al citofono ai giocatori, che ci mettono mesi per chiudere una operazione che si potrebbe chiudere in un giorno, che mendicano prestiti con diritto di riscatto, negli anni i maggiori club europei ci hanno dato dei venditori di banane, dei pezzenti, questo signore ha leso il Milan giorno dopo giorno.
> Senza tralasciare che il nostro massimo interlocutore negli anni è stato un presidente condannato per aver comprato una partita con una valigetta piena di soldi, ma della questione morale l'amministratore delegato alla parte sportive non si è mai fatto tanti problemi, vedi luci di Marsiglia...
> la verità è che siamo guidati da un uomo di 70 anni che non può più competere da solo sul mercato a livello di gestione e di idee con un mondo nuovo, è un Motorola star tac in un mondo di iphone 6 plus, ma non lo vuole ammettere, le sue incapacità negli anni sono state mitigate da Braida e Leonardo che ogni tanto imponevano qualche giocatore vero nel mare magnum della mediocrità Gallianesca, oggi è da solo e i risultati sono evidenti...
> ...


Se parli con lui altro che Motorola: lui non ha bisogno di nessun ds perchè ha troppe troppe conoscenze nel mondo del calcio.

I risultati sono spettacolari infatti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2015)

1944...


----------



## 666psycho (26 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> 93 milioni per avere una squadra ancora più scarsa dell'anno scorso...VOMITEVOLE



non esageriamo dai, sulla carta siamo cmq più forti..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Agosto 2015)

Siamo al 26 di Agosto e pare che abbia scoperto solo due giorni fa di aver bisogno di un centrocampista titolare, il giocatore piu richiesto da chiunque capisca minimamente questo sport da anni ormai.

E pare che ormai siamo senza budget, anche perche un certo genio ha getatto al vento 20 milioni per Bertolacci.


Solo il condor poteva fare qualcosa del genere. Un fenomeno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2015)

Ed ecco l'ultimissima perla dell'ennesima estate da incubo.
Kucka soddisfa tutte le caratteristiche del colpo Gallianesco:
- Scarso
- Caratteristiche tecniche non necessarie alla squadra
- Seguito da una vita,non si sa bene perché
- Quasi ragalato
- È del Genoa

Da manuale.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

Oddio Condor quanto sei in forma. Si sente che sono arrivati i tuoi giorni.

Ho le lacrime.


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

Neanche voglia di seguire questo anno ti liberi di bidoni per recuperarne altri...


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Agosto 2015)

E' scatenato


----------



## hiei87 (27 Agosto 2015)

Basta basta basta basta bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma quando muore? Quanti anni ha? Con quello che mangia possibile che non gli venga nulla?


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

Centra anche il serbo dai un allenatore serio piuttosto rimane cosi avra dato il suo ok.


----------



## Patryipe (27 Agosto 2015)

Questa sessione di mercato è il suo capolavoro. L'oscar per il miglior film horror non glielo leva nessuno.


----------



## TheZio (27 Agosto 2015)

Questo ormai è buono solo per farsi prendere per il cu o


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2015)

Dopo una trattativa durata anni ce l'hai fatta, sei un grande!


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=1822]BossKilla7[/MENTION] Raga non esageriamo!


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2015)

Vecchio ridicolo.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2015)

Date i soldi a Galliani e vedrete che cosa farà!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

E c'era pure chi chiedeva che dovesse muovere il culomb. Ve lo siete meritato.

Io avevo detto che bisognava legarlo a una sedia fino a Settembre.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2015)

Se lo veda lui il Milan allo stadio, mi ha dato una buona ragione di fare qualcos'altro di meglio la Domenica.


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

Peggio di Schettino.......


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Agosto 2015)

come era la storia ? sinisa vuole a gatto soriano , e te credo , galliani si presenta con kucka  mi ricorda allegri che chiede matri mentre galliani cercava in tutti i modi di prendere ze love sempre dal genoa


----------



## Heaven (27 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2015)

Ecco le prime (giustissime) prese per i fondelli dei media.








Questo fa firmare codici di comportamento per non danneggiare l'immagine del Milan,poi è il primo a defecarci sopra.
Dimettiti,non ne possiamo più.


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

Ci portera al fallimento questo è certo si profila un altra annata da schifo e anche a livello tifosi ce rischio di violenza, il peggio è il suo datore di lavoro per non parlare di Bee...
Come puoi accettare tutto questo?


----------



## Heaven (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma vi immaginate se Galliani fosse alla Roma? L'avrebbero mandato in ospedale seriamente, qui invece vanno a Casa Milan a fare i cori


----------



## smallball (27 Agosto 2015)

i giorni del condor....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2015)

Ha oltrepassato il limite.
Quest'anno penso sia il suo ultimo anno, per cui ha voluto affossare definitivamente il Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma vi immaginate se Galliani fosse alla Roma? L'avrebbero mandato in ospedale seriamente, qui invece vanno a Casa Milan a fare i cori



ne staremmo a parlare al passato.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## mark (27 Agosto 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma vi immaginate se Galliani fosse alla Roma? L'avrebbero mandato in ospedale seriamente, qui invece vanno a Casa Milan a fare i cori



E avrebbero avuto ragione! Non ci si può sempre mettere a novanta ed aspettare!! Questo ha lettaralmente rotto i cog.... Vattene fuori dalle palle!!


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Agosto 2015)

Pensavo che Berlusconi fosse il male numero uno di questo milan. Mi sbagliavo.

Rendiamoci conto che nessuno tra i media lo critica, nessuno in società (a parte l'eroe Gatti) lo critica.Ma questo con il calcio che ci azzecca? Aveva un'azienda di apparecchiature per la ricezione dei segnali televisivi ed è diventato AD/DS.


----------



## Antijuventino (27 Agosto 2015)

Stavo guardando su trasfe-rmark gli acquisti degli ultimi anni di galliani e noto con profonda delusione che questa persona ci ha affossato la squadra ben prima della cessione di thiago e ibra.
Comunque ecco i nomi e i folli prezzi:
Matri --- 11 Milioni; Poli --- 9 M.;Zapata 6 M.; Constant 8 M.;Amelia 4 M.; Robinho 20 M.; Dídac Vilà 4 M. (per uno che non ha mai giocato un solo minuto, assurdo);Borriello 9 M.;Diniz 5 M.;R. Oliveira 15 M.;Gilardino 25 M.;J.Moreno 16 M.; Donati 15 M.;J.Mari 20 M. Redondo 18 M.


Riassumendo, in 15 anni ha buttato nel cesso 200 milioni di cartellino per giocatori che si sapeva che non erano all'altezza, e in questa lista non ho nemmeno aggiunto i vari parametri 0 che sommati pesano molto di più dei vari cartellini.
Negli ultimi 15 anni questo signore ha portato al milan solo questi giocatori di buono:
Ibraimovic-Thiago-Pato-Stam-Kakà-Nesta-Seedorf-Pirlo-Gattuso-Inzaghi-Rui Costa

Tralasciando i vari brasiliani, che sappiamo chi li ha portati,e rui costa che l'ha voluto il presidente, possibile che questa persona abbia azzeccato in 15 anni solo 5 acquisti?5 acquisti che se non era per il fallimento della lazio per esempio nesta non l'avrebbe mai preso, se non era per l'incapacità dell'inter pirlo e seedorf col cavolo che venivano, possibile che di testa sua abbia avuto l'intuizione solo su ibra, gattuso e inzaghi? in 15 anni solo 3 intuizioni? Ma come fa uno così ad avere ancora un posto di lavoro e la fiducia anche di una piccola parte della tifoseria?


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Pensavo che Berlusconi fosse il male numero uno di questo milan. Mi sbagliavo.
> 
> Rendiamoci conto che nessuno tra i media lo critica, nessuno in società (a parte l'eroe Gatti) lo critica.Ma questo con il calcio che ci azzecca? Aveva un'azienda di apparecchiature per la ricezione dei segnali televisivi ed è diventato AD/DS.



fidati...Galliani è il male numero 1 del Milan.
Sono antiberlusconiano, ma se Galliani avesse amministrato come si deve negli ultimi 12/13 anni, Berlusconi avrebbe continuato ad investire... non moltissimo ma lo avrebbe fatto...


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2015)

Antijuventino ha scritto:


> Stavo guardando su trasfe-rmark gli acquisti degli ultimi anni di galliani e noto con profonda delusione che questa persona ci ha affossato la squadra ben prima della cessione di thiago e ibra.
> Comunque ecco i nomi e i folli prezzi:
> Matri --- 11 Milioni; Poli --- 9 M.;Zapata 6 M.; Constant 8 M.;Amelia 4 M.; Robinho 20 M.; Dídac Vilà 4 M. (per uno che non ha mai giocato un solo minuto, assurdo);Borriello 9 M.;Diniz 5 M.;R. Oliveira 15 M.;Gilardino 25 M.;J.Moreno 16 M.; Donati 15 M.;J.Mari 20 M. Redondo 18 M.
> 
> ...



Errata corrige. Nesta l'ha portato Berlusconi e pure Inzaghi, fortissimamente voluti entrambi dal presidente. I capolavori di Galliani sono Pirlo (anche se il capolavoro vero è di Ancelotti), Stam, Gattuso e Seedorf. E' risaputo.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (27 Agosto 2015)

Non ci sono parole. Non capisco solo se lo faccia in malafede per danneggiare Barbarella o per palese incompetenza. D'altronde anni fa ci aveva abituato a mercati di ben altra levatura.
Ad ogni modo Galliani non può essere licenziato perchè è troppo potente. Non solo amico dei procuratori, ma sopratutto sodalissimo di marco bogarelli colui che, tramite infront, è il vero deus ex machina del calcio italiano.


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> fidati...Galliani è il male numero 1 del Milan.
> Sono antiberlusconiano, ma se Galliani avesse amministrato come si deve negli ultimi 12/13 anni, Berlusconi avrebbe continuato ad investire... non moltissimo ma lo avrebbe fatto...



Lo ha fatto. 50 mln per ripianare le pirlate del gallo... ogni anno.
Ci credo che non ha piu voluto spendere altri soldi.
L'unica cosa che possiamo rimproverare a Berlusconi (oltre tutti i teatrini, le dichiarazioni completamente folli...) e non avere mandato via Galliani.
Ovviamente e solo una teoria, ma secondo me non ha potuto farlo anche se avesse voluto.


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Agosto 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> fidati...Galliani è il male numero 1 del Milan.
> Sono antiberlusconiano, ma se Galliani avesse amministrato come si deve negli ultimi 12/13 anni, Berlusconi avrebbe continuato ad investire... non moltissimo ma lo avrebbe fatto...



Si, ti quoto. Comincio a pensarlo anch'io



ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> D'altronde anni fa ci aveva abituato a mercati di ben altra levatura.
> .



Io non ne sarei così sicuro. Si sottovaluta spesso l'enorme importanza che ha avuto Braida negli anni. Anche Leonardo è stato importantissimo, ma entrambi "mediaticamente" agivano nell'ombra.


----------



## HyenaSmith (27 Agosto 2015)

Bannatemi pure, ma a questo va augurato il riposo eterno, non schioderà mai da lì e sta palesemente sabotando il nostro mercato.


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Bannatemi pure, ma a questo va augurato il riposo eterno, non schioderà mai da lì e sta palesemente sabotando il nostro mercato.



Sta sabotando la nostra PASSIONE ed è molto peggio.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Agosto 2015)

Ha ucciso il Milan 2 volte. Incredibile gliel'abbiano lasciato fare così facilmente...


----------



## so what (27 Agosto 2015)

È come hitler. Occupa un vuoto di potere.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2015)

Ballerò nudo sulla sua tomba.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2015)

#GallianiVattene


----------



## [email protected] (27 Agosto 2015)

anche stamattina ha aperto gli occhi ed infatti ci ha regalato Kucka


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2015)

Io l'ho sempre difeso, dicendo che con i soldi avrebbe fatto un grande mercato. Beh, mi sbagliavo. Avrei preferito tre grandi giocatori a sei mediocri. 

Ad ogni modo vedremo tra qualche mese questo mercato sulla carta pessimo cosa si potrà rivelare. Certo che dopo 100 mln spesi un altro fallimento, cioè fallire i primi tre posti, devono essere l'eventuale pietra tombale a Galliani.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Agosto 2015)

Sa fare mercato solo con gli amici Preziosi, Raiola,oppure e' il migliore a comprare bidoni a parametro zero


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2015)

Danzerò...


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2015)

Il MALE


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Agosto 2015)

galliani....vedi sotto la voce incompetenza.
Non mi ero illuso che coi soldi potesse fare bene....di calcio non ne capisce na mazza,da pazzi dargli le chiavi del Milan.


----------



## vota DC (27 Agosto 2015)

Quando comprerà Ibra e lo girerà immediatamente in prestito alla Juventus pagando metà ingaggio "perché costa troppo tenerlo al Milan" vedrete che non si tratta di incompetenza.


----------



## Pivellino (27 Agosto 2015)

Si è spesso discusso se il male del Milan fosse Berlusconi o Galliani. Direi che a questo punto sia estremamente chiaro che il problema è solo Galliani.


----------



## de sica (27 Agosto 2015)

Balleremo insieme... cari amici


----------



## TheZio (27 Agosto 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Si è spesso discusso se il male del Milan fosse Berlusconi o Galliani. Direi che a questo punto sia estremamente chiaro che il problema è solo Galliani.



Si... ma chi ha dato tutto sto potere al Gallo? Chi lo lascia tranquillamente al suo posto? Chi ne avvalla gli acquisti?
Dai su, possiamo fare percentuali o altro, sta di fatto che la colpa è di entrambi...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2015)

tutti a parlare di incompetenza...di demenza....nessuno che capisce veramente cosa sta facendo questo essere immondo....aprite gli occhi ragazzi


----------



## Lambro (27 Agosto 2015)

secondo me si intasca qualcosa probabilmente divisa in modo losco con preziosi o raiola.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2015)

Si sente intoccabile, ma sono sicuro che prima o poi Silvio lo caccerà nel peggiore dei modi.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Agosto 2015)

Prima o poi lo arresteranno ragazzi, abbiate fede. Lo prenderanno sul fatto mentre si scambia le valigette con Preziosi, lo radieranno e sarò il giorno della Liberazione


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Agosto 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> secondo me si intasca qualcosa probabilmente divisa in modo losco con preziosi o raiola.



Esatto, non è ne incompetenza ne malafede, semplicemente questo si sta facendo i propri interessi. Probabilmente facendo affari con i suoi amici riesce a strappare qualche bonus sottobanco per se stesso.


----------



## [email protected] (27 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Prima o poi lo arresteranno ragazzi, abbiate fede. Lo prenderanno sul fatto mentre si scambia le valigette con Preziosi, lo radieranno e sarò il giorno della Liberazione



lo spero vivamente, ma spero anche che non ci trascini in Lega Pro.....


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Prima o poi lo arresteranno ragazzi, abbiate fede. Lo prenderanno sul fatto mentre si scambia le valigette con Preziosi, lo radieranno e sarò il giorno della Liberazione



Non credo, quando si tratta di lui è capace di far muovere il mondo, è più facile che arrestino il papa.


----------



## devils milano (27 Agosto 2015)

oddio forse avete ragione...un pelo di dubbio potrebbe nascere come sulle operazione Romagnoli Bertolacci..perchè due giocatori che per tutti, insieme costavano 30-35 milioni, non hai avuto alcun problema a prenderli per 45? magari 43/44 vanno da una parte e 1/2 da un'altra?
Perchè per Witsel 35 no ma per Bertolacci e Soriano ci stavano??
lo stesso dicasi per lo strano rapporto di amore,per il Milan sadico,masochistico,ma non per il condor,che intrattiene con Raiola e altri poco affidabili procuratori...


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2015)

234 pagine di insulti e nessun giornalista che si azzarda a criticarlo. Sta facendo uno schifo tale che le prime pagine dei principali quotidiani sportivi dovrebbero essere tutte sue. Prime pagine di derisione chiaramente. Non so se mi fanno più schifo i giornalisti o Galliani stesso. 90 milioni spesi e la rosa è ridicola, mancano titolari in ruoli fondamentali (regista, trequartista), sono state acquistate copie di giocatori che avevamo già (Adriano, Bertolacci) fra l'altro a prezzi inadeguati, ci siamo ripresi un caso umano (Balotelli), stanno arrivando scarti come Kucka e l'obiettivo ad oggi più vicino è un altro mediocre, Soriano. I difensori centrali migliori sono stati ceduti (Mexes, Rami) ed in rosa ci ritroviamo ancora Zaccardo, OspedAlex e Zapata. Matri solo prestito, Paletta solo prestito, non cediamo nessuno. Ogni anno ritorna tutta la schiera di cessi, vedi quest'anno Nocerino. Galliani sta mettendo in atto un sabotaggio interno, vuole lasciare questa squadra nella melma. Devo solo capire perchè. Ormai è chiaro a tutti sia cosi (nel forum, per i giornalisti è tutto ok invece...Se ci leggete, e so che ci leggete, vergognatevi).


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ballerò nudo sulla sua tomba.



Lasciami un po di spazio, porto anche il Dom Perignon.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2015)

Grande Adrianone oggi mi hai emozionato, prestazione super.


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

Davvero superato.

Però non cambierà niente se arriva Sabatini o Pradè che cedono qualche giocatore scarso/medio per prenderne due/tre veramente promettenti se poi arriva Marina a dire "no, non si spendono soldi. Solo parametri zero e prestiti."

Non cambierà quasi nulla pure senza Galliani fino a quando non ci sarà la cessione.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2015)

Un disastro.


----------



## folletto (28 Agosto 2015)

Vuole dimostrare di essere intoccabile, mercato disastroso come rapporto soldi spesi / rafforzamento della squadra, eppure rimarrà al suo posto dopo averci danneggiato volontariamente. Fino a prova contraria comanda lui, impensabile liberarcene a breve-medio termine


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Agosto 2015)

Ogni anno raschia il fondo del barile.
E' il Male supremo del Milan.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Agosto 2015)

Che schifo! Pensare che fino a due mesi fa lo difendevo. E' diventato il Bonera dei dirigenti.


----------



## diavolo (28 Agosto 2015)

Non gli darei la delega neanche per andare a comprare il latte nel negozio sotto casa.


----------



## Patryipe (28 Agosto 2015)

Rema contro, è chiaramente in malafede.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Agosto 2015)

Un altro fenomeno è arrivato. Vivaci complimenti Gallo.


----------



## yohann (28 Agosto 2015)

Patryipe ha scritto:


> Rema contro, è chiaramente in malafede.



Il peggio è Berlusconi che nonostante il malcontento dei tifosi e dei suoi numerosi consiglieri continua a darli piena fiducia nonostante i risultati scadenti roba da matti.
Il piu pazzo tra i 2 è il nano...


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2015)

Sono le tre e ancora non hai preso ancora nessuna pippa oggi ?


----------



## folletto (28 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sono le tre e ancora non hai preso ancora nessuna pippa oggi ?



A mollo a Forte fino a domenica, 2-3 cene luculliane e poi lunedì godrà a farci imbestialire prendendo un calciatore improponibile, deve solo decidere quale è il peggiore prima di colpire


----------



## malos (28 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sono le tre e ancora non hai preso ancora nessuna pippa oggi ?



Abbi fede fratello


----------



## Didaco (28 Agosto 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> A mollo a Forte fino a domenica, 2-3 cene luculliane e poi lunedì godrà a farci imbestialire prendendo un calciatore improponibile, deve solo decidere quale è il peggiore prima di colpire



Del resto il Gallo mica ha bisogno di sbattersi per intavolare complesse trattative in giro per l'Europa. E' talmente abile e geniale che gli bastano cinque minuti di telefonata per risolvere il mercato e vestire di rossonero i migliori fuoriclasse del momento.


----------



## de sica (28 Agosto 2015)

Ok che lui è il male in persona, però non ci credo che se si presentano sotto Casa Milan, 1000 tifosi inferociti, la dirigenza se ne sbatta. Diciamo che invece non c'è proprio la voglia di fare nulla, anche da parte nostra. Finché si fanno striscioni e cori, non credo si venga arrestati dalla polizia.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Agosto 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> secondo me si intasca qualcosa probabilmente divisa in modo losco con preziosi o raiola.





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Prima o poi lo arresteranno ragazzi, abbiate fede. Lo prenderanno sul fatto mentre si scambia le valigette con Preziosi, lo radieranno e sarò il giorno della Liberazione





angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Esatto, non è ne incompetenza ne malafede, semplicemente questo si sta facendo i propri interessi. Probabilmente facendo affari con i suoi amici riesce a strappare qualche bonus sottobanco per se stesso.





devils milano ha scritto:


> oddio forse avete ragione...un pelo di dubbio potrebbe nascere come sulle operazione Romagnoli Bertolacci..perchè due giocatori che per tutti, insieme costavano 30-35 milioni, non hai avuto alcun problema a prenderli per 45? magari 43/44 vanno da una parte e 1/2 da un'altra?
> Perchè per Witsel 35 no ma per Bertolacci e Soriano ci stavano??
> lo stesso dicasi per lo strano rapporto di amore,per il Milan sadico,masochistico,ma non per il condor,che intrattiene con Raiola e altri poco affidabili procuratori...


 È questo il motivo per me. In un articolo leggevo che solo dal Genoa è arrivata un'intera squadra: Amelia, Constant , Papastathopoulos,Acerbi,Antonelli,Bertolacci, Boateng,Birsa, Niang,Borriello,El Shaarawy, Kucka. Poi ci sono le varie amicizie coi procuratori. È come la politica, tutta la stessa roba. D'altronde è compare di Berlusconi. La differenza è che questo Galliani infetta solo il calcio, anche se ha tutte le caratteristiche del politico italiano.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Agosto 2015)

ho letto tutti i commenti perchè mai come quest'anno sono felice che gli altarini stanno saltando fuori..sono anni che penso tutte queste cose..

purtroppo per la stampa è un intoccabile dato che metà giornalisti sognano di lavorare in tv o nello sport..e mettersi contro galliani che ha anche ampio potere in lega non è molto intelligente..

gli unici a soffrire siamo noi,privati di una passione che ci rendeva fieri ed orgogliosi..

quello che era il nostro punto di forza ovvero la mediaticità data dalla televisione ora è diventata la nostra croce e ci si è rivolta contro...sono sicuro che se questo scempio si compiesse alla juve si scatenerebbe l'indignazione nazionale...invece con noi ci godono...godono a vedere le attività di berlusconi affossarsi mentre la stampa lecchina copre lo scempio..


----------



## Hellscream (28 Agosto 2015)

Sogno tutte le partite giocate in casa con S.Siro esaurito, ma non per fare il tifo, ma per cantare per 95 minuti "Galliani uomo di m"


----------



## malos (28 Agosto 2015)

Dai Adrianone tocca i 100 ml buttati nel wc. Se ti metti d'impegno altre 2/3 pippe le raccatti sicuro entro lunedì.


----------



## CrisRs (28 Agosto 2015)

Galliani sparisci...in qualunque modo ma sparisci


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2015)

Come scritto sopra Galliani rappresenta esattamente quello che il suo padrone B è stato per lo stato italiano ... Intrallazzi , cose sottobanco , contratti solo con amici , storie mai chiare , balle contro le evidenti realtà ...

In tutto e per tutto è la copia del suo capo ... l'unica differenza è che B ha distrutto i conti di una nazione facendo i propri interessi per 20anni fregandomene completamente del suo ruolo mentre Galliani lo fa " solo " nel campo calcistico ...

Guardate le foto di oggi .... Se la ride , o è scemo ( e non penso ) oppure è il più furbo di tutti ... Non puoi ridere mentre un popolo intero ti insulta ... Per tornare al paragone politica mi ricorda Razzi , un popolo intero lo insulta lui se la ride e ti risponde " tu domani vai a lavorare in fabbrica che io mi piglio 20 Mila al mese per lavorare 4 giorni a settimana " ....
Uguale " tifoso rossonero fatti il fegato grosso come una casa , io mi piglio lo stipendio da AD e mi faccio i miei affari ... Che volete che mi freghi a me di quello che dite "


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2015)

io comunque ragazzi non vi capisco.....

per una volta che la società si sta organizzando per fare lo stadio nuovo, ha acquistato e ampliato la sede centrale e i campi per le giovanili e finalmente il Gallo si è messo a comprare dei giocatori giovani e di prospettiva, che tra qualche tempo potranno rappresentare lo zoccolo duro da potenziare con dei veri fuoriclasse, e voi siete qui a lamentarvi tutto il giorno?

capisco che volevate i giocatori come Ibra e il Witsel che son serviti solo a vendere dei giornali sotto l'ombrellone, ma il progetto è ben diverso


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> io comunque ragazzi non vi capisco.....
> 
> per una volta che la società si sta organizzando per fare lo stadio nuovo, ha acquistato e ampliato la sede centrale e i campi per le giovanili e finalmente il Gallo si è messo a comprare dei giocatori giovani e di prospettiva, che tra qualche tempo potranno rappresentare lo zoccolo duro da potenziare con dei veri fuoriclasse, e voi siete qui a lamentarvi tutto il giorno?
> 
> capisco che volevate i giocatori come Ibra e il Witsel che son serviti solo a vendere dei giornali sotto l'ombrellone, ma il progetto è ben diverso



Lo stadio al Portello l'hanno abbandonato

il progetto non è che è diverso, non c'è.Gli unici di prospettiva che ha preso sono Romagnoli e Mauri. Il resto, pippe o 29enni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come scritto sopra Galliani rappresenta esattamente quello che il suo padrone B è stato per lo stato italiano ... Intrallazzi , cose sottobanco , contratti solo con amici , storie mai chiare , balle contro le evidenti realtà ...
> 
> In tutto e per tutto è la copia del suo capo ... l'unica differenza è che B ha distrutto i conti di una nazione facendo i propri interessi per 20anni fregandomene completamente del suo ruolo mentre Galliani lo fa " solo " nel campo calcistico ...
> 
> ...


Esattamente. Ormai Galliani cura solo ed esclusivamente il suo interesse personale. Quest'è, corruzione di tipico stampo berlusconiano ma di cosa ci meravigliamo? Il padrone stava mandando sul lastrico un paese e ripeto, un paese, figuriamoci quanto gliene possa fregare di un squadra. Ormai abbiamo trasceso gli aspetti sportivi, qui si va sul personale, sulla corruzione, sulla prevaricazione, sul guadagno personale, Galliani è un funzionario corrotto, quest'è.


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2015)

quindi volevate la conferma totale della rosa dell'anno scorso, compreso l'allenatore e Ibra in più e basta?


----------



## Hammer (29 Agosto 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> quindi volevate la conferma totale della rosa dell'anno scorso, compreso l'allenatore e Ibra in più e basta?



No avremmo voluto un mercato in uscita (spesso si dimentica la disastrosa capacità del Condor di non riuscire a piazzare) e in entrata, come Iddio comanda. 

Con 80M a disposizione non puoi presentarti con un centrocampo Kucka-Nocerino-De Jong. Non esiste

Senza dimenticare il fatto che non tratta con altri che non siano Raiola-Preziosi-Sabatini(-Perez)


----------



## martinmilan (29 Agosto 2015)

io esigevo un paio di centrocampisti di indubbia qualità...
così...tanto per riuscire a costruire qualche cosa...

zero tiri in porta con la fiorentina.ZERO.

EMBLEMATICO.


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2015)

a mio avviso la squadra ha fatto una preparazione totale e deve solo carburare....


----------



## martinmilan (29 Agosto 2015)

può anche darsi ma è evidente che non ci sia gente che illumini il gioco...ne a centrocampo ne sulla trequarti...è dura fare qualcosa di buono in queste condizioni...


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2015)

poi mi immagino quanti si farebbero un selfie con il Gallo se lo incontrassero in giro.....hahaaaaaa


----------



## folletto (29 Agosto 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> quindi volevate la conferma totale della rosa dell'anno scorso, compreso l'allenatore e Ibra in più e basta?



Avrei voluto, anzi preteso, che con 80 mln spesi la squadra si fosse rinforzata sensibilmente, invece è rimasta una squadra da 5°-6° posto. Per questo il nostro AD nonché dirigente unico andrebbe cacciato in malo modo.


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> poi mi immagino quanti si farebbero un selfie con il Gallo se lo incontrassero in giro.....hahaaaaaa


Io lo insulterei in malo modo, arriverei quasi alle mani.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> poi mi immagino quanti si farebbero un selfie con il Gallo se lo incontrassero in giro.....hahaaaaaa



I suoi fan sicuro

...hahaaa


----------



## Ciora (29 Agosto 2015)

Nel frattempo un bel comunicato da parte della sud. Io ci sarei andato ancora più pesante


----------



## malos (29 Agosto 2015)

Del comunicato il condor si fa una pippa. Neancne un'azione congiunta CIA-ISIS lo sposta quello.


----------



## Ciora (29 Agosto 2015)

Che faccia da *****. Non ha un briciolo di dignità


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> poi mi immagino quanti si farebbero un selfie con il Gallo se lo incontrassero in giro.....hahaaaaaa



Il selfie dovrebbe farselo con chi dico io


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2015)

Sono iniziati i 3 giorni del condom... Che qualcuno finalmente l'abbia chiuso in una cantina a guardare in loop 2 girls 1 cup per 3 giorni?


----------



## [email protected] (30 Agosto 2015)

Nelle notizie che passano in basso su SKY Sport Galliani ha dichiarato che abbiamo un centrocampo forte e competitivo!


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma perché non se ne va lui al Bursaspor al posto di Kucka?


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Agosto 2015)

Mi ha fatto più male al fegato lui in 4 anni che tutto l'alcol che mi son bevuto nella mia vita.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

I giorni del condoM...


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2015)

Sto qua ha appena regalato Mastour


----------



## Pivellino (31 Agosto 2015)

Riflettevo che costui ha fallito pure questa campagna acquisti perché in realtà non aveva un bdg sufficiente. 80 milioni per costruire una squadra competitiva sono come fare la spesa ad una famiglia di 5 persone con 20 euro. Lui è incapace di fare una cosa simile. Lui poteva andare al City e comprare due giocatori con 200.
È un inetto, un mafioso, una tassa a vita.
Quando morirà sarà senpre troppo tardi.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Sarebbe stato meglio se fossi rimasto al mare fino a domani.


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2015)

Un altro chiodo alla bara ha messo.


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2015)

Ci sta distruggendo volontariamente e nessuno lo ferma


----------



## Sheva my Hero (31 Agosto 2015)

Farabutto, senza vergogna e corrotto.


----------



## smallball (31 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato meglio se fossi rimasto al mare fino a domani.



continua lo scempio


----------



## Snake (31 Agosto 2015)

hahjkdjdklslslckcmdmdjdcjcmsshjchjcjkdjdjdxcjcnmsnsxcjcjssjccjsjsmncnjklflddlòsòa


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2015)

signore ti imploro fammi beccare questo verme in strada...ti imploro fammelo beccare


----------



## Heaven (31 Agosto 2015)

Questo ci gode a farci diventare il sangue acido, non c'è altra spiegazione


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2015)

71 anni.


----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2015)

Lo fa apposta. E ci gode pure.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2015)

merita solo di essere ricoperto di sputi ogni volta che mette il naso fuori di casa, altro che forte dei marmi, deve chiudersi nel cesso e restarci finchè non tira le cuoia


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2015)

che sia maledetto


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma non gli si può dare un narcotico potente per farlo svegliare il giorno dopo ?


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Se prende uno tra Soriano/Boateng/Sandro/Cigarini in coppia con Bertolacci compie la porcata del secolo.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se prende uno tra Soriano/Boateng/Sandro/Cigarini in coppia con Bertolacci compie la porcata del secolo.



Beh Cigarini però è un regista.


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> 71 anni.



Eh ma non li dimostra.


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Eh ma non li dimostra.



mai una gioia.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Uno dei migliori,se non il migliore,con montagne di soldi a disposizione.Mediocre nella situazione in cui siamo ora.





Brain84 ha scritto:


> Ci sa fare, è un fatto questo. Sa trattare i giocatori e portarseli a casa con 2 soldi. Poi è ovvio che se non hai manco quei 2 soldi, nemmeno un mago sarebbe capace di fare meglio.





jaws ha scritto:


> Sarà anche pessimo ma è l'unico in italia che riesce a portare grossi nomi nella sua squadra.
> In Italia è il migliore e vi sfido a dimostrare il contrario, se si cerca di meglio bisogna guardare all'estero





Francy ha scritto:


> Per i giocatori più forti gliene va dato atto, è l'unico che riesce ancora a portarne in Italia dall'estero, ma ha gravissime carenze di conoscenza giocatori.





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Unico, scusa se ho dubitato.





Aphex ha scritto:


> Galliani è il migliore al mondo a condurre le trattative, solo che per quanto riguarda gli aspetti tecnici (Contratti) e lo scouting (Procuratori e amici di amici) è un principiante.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ha colpe, il problema si chiama Silvio.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Se Berlusconi mettesse a disposizione non dico 100 milioni all'anno ma un budget decente, umano, civile, staremmo qui a parlare di tutt'altro*.





Jino ha scritto:


> Beh sfido chiunque a lamentarsi dell'operato di Galliani quando il nano cacciava il grano, le bacheche parlano da sole.



mi sono fermato alla 32 esima pagina.... sarei curioso di sapere cosa pensano attualmente tutti questi utenti... [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]??


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> mai una gioia.



Ovvio, l'ipotesi che lasci il Milan nei prossimi due anni è più irrealizzabile di quella che vedrebbe la sua testa rinfoltirsi di capelli.
Chiudiamo il mercato con un video a lui dedicato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> mi sono fermato alla 32 esima pagina.... sarei curioso di sapere cosa pensano attualmente tutti questi utenti... [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]??


Uh che bello, il principale indiziato 
Non nego ciò che dicevo e quindi ammetto di essermi sbagliato, ero fermamente convinto che Galliani con i soldi potesse ancora dire la sua ma mi sono evidentemente sbagliato. Ignoravo impunemente che il suo modus operandi non fosse cambiato di una virgola e la dimostrazione l'abbiamo avuta in questa sessione di mercato.


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Uh che bello, il principale indiziato
> Non nego ciò che dicevo e quindi ammetto di essermi sbagliato, ero fermamente convinto che Galliani con i soldi potesse ancora dire la sua ma mi sono evidentemente sbagliato. Ignoravo impunemente che il suo modus operandi non fosse cambiato di una virgola e la dimostrazione l'abbiamo avuta in questa sessione di mercato.



Sono nella stessa situazione di Splendidi Incisivi


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Uh che bello, il principale indiziato
> Non nego ciò che dicevo e quindi ammetto di essermi sbagliato, ero fermamente convinto che Galliani con i soldi potesse ancora dire la sua ma mi sono evidentemente sbagliato. Ignoravo impunemente che il suo modus operandi non fosse cambiato di una virgola e la dimostrazione l'abbiamo avuta in questa sessione di mercato.




niente di personale..mi ha fatto solo sorridere leggere dei 100milioni, per quello ti ho quotato, mi sembrava un buon esempio da citare! tutti sbagliano io per primo...


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sono nella stessa situazione di Splendidi Incisivi




 per una volta avevi torto renegade..


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> mi sono fermato alla 32 esima pagina.... sarei curioso di sapere cosa pensano attualmente tutti questi utenti... [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]??



Tre anni sono passati,stai tranquillo che ho capito come funziona parecchio tempo fa.


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> per una volta avevi torto renegade..



Sì. Però con 0 euro comunque più di quello non si poteva fare. Allora l'unico responsabile era Berlusconi e resta Berlusconi. Ma ad oggi, con i soldi, l'unico responsabile è Galliani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> niente di personale..mi ha fatto solo sorridere leggere dei 100milioni, per quello ti ho quotato, mi sembrava un buon esempio da citare! tutti sbagliano io per primo...


Addirittura avevo detto "non dico 100 milioni..."


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2015)

E' riuscito ad affondarci quando si intravedeva la rinascita dimostrando di poter fare ciò che vuole col Milan, forse da oogi chiudo con il Milan (se riesco eh, a parole è facile) fino a che non sparisce questo assassino


----------



## de sica (31 Agosto 2015)

Tecnicamente non si potrebbero quotare i vecchi post..  sennò fai il profeta de noantri

Che dire, ormai è come sparare sulla croce rossa, solo che qui sarebbe meglio se lo venissero a prendere veramente!


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Dai che forse sta andando sul serio a Roma, questo vuol dire mercato finito.

Sospiro di sollievo, meno soldi buttati.


----------



## smallball (31 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dai che forse sta andando sul serio a Roma, questo vuol dire mercato finito.
> 
> Sospiro di sollievo, meno soldi buttati.



no va a EXPO ad incontrare Lotito


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> no va a EXPO ad incontrare Lotito



Eh ho visto.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2015)

Uomo di m.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2015)

Sono contento, anche questa sessione di calciomercato è passata, vuol dire 1 sessione di calciomercato in meno che farà Galliani da qui finchè non si leverà dal membro per sempre.


----------



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2015)

Non ci sono commenti.



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sto qua ha appena regalato Mastour



C'è la recompra o sbaglio? Avevo capito così


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non ci sono commenti.
> 
> 
> 
> C'è la recompra o sbaglio? Avevo capito così



Sì ma non ne eravamo a conoscenza quando ha postato Jaqen.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

Grazie Adriano.


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2015)

Immenso come sempre


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2015)

Il mio orgasmo al suo funerale sarà uno tsunami.

La rovina della nostra passione, che al Milan ci teniamo da matti.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2015)

Vorrei avere la curva della Roma. Non vinceremmo mai, ma un personaggio del genere verrebbe appeso in piazza.


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2015)

Quest'anno si è superato, soprattutto il colpo Kucka (strappato al BURSASPOR !!) è stato da Oscar.


----------



## Brain84 (31 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> mi sono fermato alla 32 esima pagina.... sarei curioso di sapere cosa pensano attualmente tutti questi utenti...



Abbiamo fatto un mercato osceno ma francamente non vedo una squadra in tutta la serie A che abbia preso un top player. Non sto difendendo l'invertebrato eh, però è un dato di fatto che nessun top player sia venuto nel nostro campionato


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Agosto 2015)

Il cancro di questa società. Avevamo la chance di cambiare.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Immenso come sempre



Mercato chiuso alle 20.45 del 31 agosto. Oltre due ore prima del previsto.


----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2015)

E mentre noi ci spappoliamo il fegato questo qui starà a gozzovigliare da Giannino con i suoi soliti amichetti di malaffare. E brinderà alla faccia nostra, sicuro.


----------



## danjr (31 Agosto 2015)

Adriano ti odio


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto un mercato osceno ma francamente non vedo una squadra in tutta la serie A che abbia preso un top player. Non sto difendendo l'invertebrato eh, però è un dato di fatto che nessun top player sia venuto nel nostro campionato



Ma nessuno ha speso 85 mln. E chi ha speso ha preso di meglio. Mica volevamo Messi.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> E mentre noi ci spappoliamo il fegato questo qui starà a gozzovigliare da Giannino con i suoi soliti amichetti di malaffare. E brinderà alla faccia nostra, sicuro.



...il Gallo viene, giustamente, accusato ma non dimentichiamo chi è che si ostina a tenerlo.


----------



## JohnShepard (31 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il mio orgasmo al suo funerale sarà uno tsunami.
> 
> La rovina della nostra passione, che al Milan ci teniamo da matti.



Quoto col sangue!!!!


----------



## martinmilan (31 Agosto 2015)

hai 80 milioni disponibili e cosa fai? li spendi per 3 giocatori.

con questo qui ne servirebbero 300 per combinare qualcosa.

ha fatto un mercato con spese da sceicco quando doveva assolutamente spenderli con più parsimonia...
ma capisco anche che ci voglia uno scouting serio per prendere giocatori come clasie wijnaldum xhaka e compagnia bella..


----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...il Gallo viene, giustamente, accusato ma non dimentichiamo chi è che si ostina a tenerlo.



Con quello ho rinunciato, è un uomo malato come disse la sua ex una decina di anni fa. Ed è pure peggiorato nel frattempo.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Con quello ho rinunciato, è un uomo malato come disse la sua ex una decina di anni fa. Ed è pure peggiorato nel frattempo.



...ok, ma proprio perché oramai è andato ....fino a quando avrà - comunque- potere decisionale Galliani rimarrà a far danni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2015)

Anche quest'anno grazie a costui mi troverò qualche altra cosa da fare, in attesa che chi di dovere lo sbatta fuori a calci.
Non guarderò più una partita finchè ci sarà questo essere indegno, ho iniziato già da Gennaio dopo Milan-Sassuolo, indifferenza totale.


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mercato chiuso alle 20.45 del 31 agosto. Oltre due ore prima del previsto.



Non avevamo bisogno di nessun altro, tutto sistemato il 25 di agosto


----------



## martinmilan (31 Agosto 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Anche quest'anno grazie a costui mi troverò qualche altra cosa da fare, in attesa che chi di dovere lo sbatta fuori a calci.
> Non guarderò più una partita finchè ci sarà questo essere indegno, ho iniziato già da Gennaio dopo Milan-Sassuolo, indifferenza totale.



pure io e non è questione solo di risultati ma di comunicazione che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra...ti vogliono costantemente far credere che la sia oro.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Ausilio (Ausilio, non Superman) oggi ha preso 3 giocatori.
Questo *********, ZERO.


----------



## smallball (31 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il mio orgasmo al suo funerale sarà uno tsunami.
> 
> La rovina della nostra passione, che al Milan ci teniamo da matti.


----------



## Dany20 (31 Agosto 2015)

Con 90mln si poteva lottare per lo scudetto e invece sei riuscito nell'impresa di fallire miseramente. Crepa tu insieme al presidente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2015)

In caso di probabile fallimento, credo che il primo a saltare sia lui.
Sarebbe indifendibile, con i soldi ha costruito una squadra a caso. Ha addosso anche il malumore di una tifoseria e se andrà in porto l'accordo con Bee non avrà le spalle coperte da Berlusconi.


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

Verrà cacciato l'anno prossimo, senza Champions per il terzo anno di fila è difficile continuare a fare dei mercati indegni e maligni quando in teoria la fiducia dovrebbe essere pari a 0.
Oggi è stata la conferma di come abbia cannato in ordine temporale gli acquisti più importanti e la valutazione di alcuni giocatori in particolare (oltre ovviamente a non essere riuscito a trovare di meglio sul mercato, volutamente e malignamente), visto che a Bertolacci si è aggiunto un certo Kucka e Nocerino è ancora qui.


----------



## CrisRs (31 Agosto 2015)

Madre natura ti prego fai il tuo corso...l'unico modo per sbarazzarcene...l'età tanto è quella, per cui che almeno la natura provveda...o anche qualcun altro, purché lo facciano sparire...


----------



## martinmilan (31 Agosto 2015)

comunque io credo che abbia una personalità strana...penso realmente che gli insulti lo caricano,lo fanno sentire vivo


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> Madre natura ti prego fai il tuo corso...l'unico modo per sbarazzarcene...l'età tanto è quella, per cui che almeno la natura provveda...o anche qualcun altro, purché lo facciano sparire...



..temo che queste preghiere abbiano l'effetto di rinforzarlo....


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> comunque io credo che abbia una personalità strana...penso realmente che gli insulti lo caricano,lo fanno sentire vivo



Lo fanno sentire vivo ma non e che li danno la carica per "migliorare", per "fare meglio".
Li danno solo la carica di continuare cosi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Signore dei Sussurri che sta sabotando in silenzio il Trono del Milan.


----------



## Kaladin85 (31 Agosto 2015)

E' un gobbo, del Milan non gli è mai fregato nulla...per lui l'unica cosa che conta è che la juve vinca.


----------



## walter 22 (31 Agosto 2015)

cosa dire meglio stare zitti fiato sprecato


----------



## O Animal (31 Agosto 2015)

Se si cerca Galliani in Twitter questo è quello che appare... Perfetta sintesi dell'uomo direi...


























Lazio anziché West Ham ma il senso è quello...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2015)

Deve patire atroci sofferenze, le stesse che sta infliggendo a noi


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2015)

Sta esasperando troppo la massa e si sa che di esagitati al mondo ce ne sono parecchi, un giorno o l'altro rischia di incontrare un Massimo Tartaglia che in mano al posto della statuetta ha la semi-automatica


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2015)

Tirare la corda come sta facendo costui è rischiosissimo. E' a un passo dall'essere spezzata.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Settembre 2015)

I milioni spesi sono 70 comprese le cessioni, ma vabbè la solfa non cambia. Doveva fare molto di più. Inadeguato ormai a questi livelli


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> I milioni spesi sono 70 comprese le cessioni, ma vabbè la solfa non cambia. Doveva fare molto di più. Inadeguato ormai a questi livelli



Visti i numeri così in comparazione con quelli degli altri fa un po' impressione...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2015)

Che schifo ... Inadeguato vecchio è completamente fuori mercato


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2015)

è il male


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2015)

Ha oltrepassato ogni limite


----------



## 666psycho (1 Settembre 2015)

#gallianivia


----------



## Sheva my Hero (1 Settembre 2015)

Infame. Che tu sia maledetto. Prego tutti i giorni affinchè la natura faccia il suo corso. Lurido demonio


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Settembre 2015)

Giusto per ricordare: ci ha regalato 4 anni di Abate


----------



## Il Genio (1 Settembre 2015)

Parto premettendo che baratterei un altro anno senza coppe in cambio della cacciata di questo essere indegno, darei un lobo, lo dico perchè non vorrei essere frainteso.

Però, c'è un però che non finisce di rodermi come un tarlo, ovvero le ultime parole:

"Ci abbiamo provato fino alla fine, ma si sapeva che sarebbe finita così"

Parafrasando quel simpaticissimo duo comico, COS'AVRA' VOLUTO DIRE?

Non è che intendesse: "io ci provo in tutti i modi, tanto quello là i soldi alla fine non me li dà..."
Il perchè può essere diverso:

1) ti ho dato 100 milioni e li hai spesi alla c.d.c. (casper di cane)
2) ti ho già dato 100 milioni, se vuoi prendere altri devi fare cassa 
3) ho già messo 100 milioni e prima che te ne dia altri puoi aspettare in eterno

Questo perchè, fermo restando quanto scritto sopra, non vorrei che il capo supremo restasse immacolato, se Gru (il pelato di cattivissimo me) è ancora al suo posto...

Non vorrei dimenticare l'affaire Tevez/Pato, operazione che avrebbe cambiato la storia del calcio italiano degli ultimi 4 anni


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Settembre 2015)

finalmente cade anche l'ultimo alibi di gallini "con i soldi è il migliore" , è una piccola soddisfazione personale visto che io e pochi altri (@Albijol) abbiamo criticano l'antennaro in tempi non sospetti . Purtroppo per noi tifosi ci aspetta un'altra stagione piena di sofferenze


----------



## smallball (1 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Giusto per ricordare: ci ha regalato 4 anni di Abate



doveva essere la tassa per Ibra.....


----------



## Julian Ross (1 Settembre 2015)

È lui il male del Milan. 

Gli auguro il peggio...


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2015)

Penso sia giusto ormai utilizzare le partite in casa per contestare inevitabilmente chi ormai rema contro da parecchi anni, Berlusconi perderà via via il suo potere salvo poi andarsene del tutto nel giro di qualche anno, ma lui e le sue decisioni scellerate sono ancora qui, quest'anno ha gestito il mercato in una maniera imbarazzante, ha sbagliato diversi acquisti e ha sbagliato pure a rinnovare a certa gente che si è rivelata poi ancora più pessima degli anni precedenti.
Penso che Matri sia l'esempio più lampante della sua inadeguatezza, giocatore preso con i soldi della Champions 2 anni fa, ogni 6 mesi viene girato in prestito gratuito a squadre che non possono permetterselo, fa qualche gol e poi va in vacanza.. torna al Milan ed è l'ultima punta, altro giro altra vacanza in provincia e intanto il suo contratto folle scade tra ben 2 anni.
Ecco ciò che ci affossa ogni anno, le conoscenze limitatissime di un dirigente ormai alla frutta, che comanda da tiranno una società a pezzi e senza progetti.
Il sogno di ogni cesso sul mercato italiano è stringere la mano a Galliani, triennale minimo assicurato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Settembre 2015)

anche se lo sapevamo gia , ieri marino ospite su gazzetta tv ha raccontato l'aneddoto sull'acquisto di bonaventura . In sostanza l'anno scorso a due ore dalla chiusura del mercato, dopo che saltò Biabiany, Marino chiama Galliani:

Marino: "Ciao, ho visto che è saltato Biabiany, perchè non prendi Bonaventura che è buono?"

Galliani: "Ah ma non è andato all'Inter? Ti faccio sapere tra un paio di minuti"

Dopo due minuti Galliani richiama e prende Bonaventura


----------



## martinmilan (1 Settembre 2015)

il milan può tornare grande solamente con budget da 200 milioni con galliani...come ai tempi del primo berlusconi.

Stiamo freschi che galliani faccia il Tare sabatini o pradè della situazione...

anche in questi anni di magra avevamo un fatturato maggiore e un budget simile se non più alto di lazio e fiorentina e roma solo che noi lo abbiamo sprecato per ingaggi assurdi a giocatori finiti o svincolati mediocri mentre tare pradè sabatini e simili hanno programmato con giovani che ora stanno esplodendo o con ''semifamosi''ancora giovani da rilanciare..


----------



## 666psycho (1 Settembre 2015)

Se il prezzo da pagare per cacciare Gallani è la serie B allora io dico SI!


----------



## 666psycho (1 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> il milan può tornare grande solamente con budget da 200 milioni con galliani...come ai tempi del primo berlusconi.



stai scherzando vero? manco con 500 farebbe qualcosa di sensato e che duri nel tempo..


----------



## 666psycho (1 Settembre 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Parto premettendo che baratterei un altro anno senza coppe in cambio della cacciata di questo essere indegno, darei un lobo, lo dico perchè non vorrei essere frainteso.
> 
> Però, c'è un però che non finisce di rodermi come un tarlo, ovvero le ultime parole:
> 
> ...




per me è solo una leggenda.. se non ricordo male, in un intervista, tevez aveva dichiarato di non essere stato vicino al milan.. ma forse ricordo male. Cmq per me non è andata come tutti dicono.. cioè che per colpa di barbara questo affare non si è mai fatto. è come la storia di J.M... tutta colpa della doyen... mah...


----------



## martinmilan (1 Settembre 2015)

il vero colpo di mercato....


----------



## mandraghe (1 Settembre 2015)

Lodi e Gourcuff sono svincolati....non vorrei che......


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> I milioni spesi sono 70 comprese le cessioni, ma vabbè la solfa non cambia. Doveva fare molto di più. Inadeguato ormai a questi livelli



Una vergogna assoluta


----------



## Renegade (1 Settembre 2015)

Ricordo a tutti il #GallianiVia nella firma!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Lodi e Gourcuff sono svincolati....non vorrei che......



Occhio che Lodi è un altro suo feticcio da sempre


----------



## [email protected] (1 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> I milioni spesi sono 70 comprese le cessioni, ma vabbè la solfa non cambia. Doveva fare molto di più. Inadeguato ormai a questi livelli



mi trattengo per non essere bannato, ma questo signore potrebbe dirci: "Avete visto, siamo tornati primi"........


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Settembre 2015)

Ciccio Lodi in arrivo al prossimo problema a centrocampo...e il Geometra a dire in tv: "Visto? Preso un ottimo regista senza spendere nulla"!


----------



## Djici (1 Settembre 2015)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ciccio Lodi in arrivo al prossimo problema a centrocampo...e il Geometra a dire in tv: "Visto? Preso un ottimo regista senza spendere nulla"!



Ottimo per le punizioni


----------



## sballotello (2 Settembre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Lodi e Gourcuff sono svincolati....non vorrei che......



gourcuff è tornato al Rennes


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Settembre 2015)

Ma vi ricordate i cessi immondi che il Gallo si imbarcò per andare a fare la tournèe di amichevoli qualche anno fa?
A ripensarci ho ancora i brividi, alcuni li stavamo quasi per prendere... ricordo che Blasi era vicinissimo 
I soliti feticci del pelato


----------



## franck3211 (5 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma vi ricordate i cessi immondi che il Gallo si imbarcò per andare a fare la tournèe di amichevoli qualche anno fa?
> A ripensarci ho ancora i brividi, alcuni li stavamo quasi per prendere... ricordo che Blasi era vicinissimo
> I soliti feticci del pelato


Ma questo gennaro delvecchio che se non sbaglio fece qualche discreta stagione alla samp, che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Settembre 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma questo gennaro delvecchio che se non sbaglio fece qualche discreta stagione alla samp, che fine ha fatto?



Al tempo aveva già finito il suo ciclo alla Samp ed era andato al Catania già da un anno e pur avendo un contratto ancora di qualche anno coi siciliani, lo aggregammo con noi 

Credo che ora faccia l'allenatore in qualche squadra di lega pro.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Al tempo aveva già finito il suo ciclo alla Samp ed era andato al Catania già da un anno e pur avendo un contratto ancora di qualche anno coi siciliani, lo aggregammo con noi
> 
> Credo che ora faccia l'allenatore in qualche squadra di lega pro.



ho fatto una ricerca, è il vice allenatore del Melfi.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma vi ricordate i cessi immondi che il Gallo si imbarcò per andare a fare la tournèe di amichevoli qualche anno fa?
> A ripensarci ho ancora i brividi, alcuni li stavamo quasi per prendere... ricordo che Blasi era vicinissimo
> I soliti feticci del pelato



Mio Dio che ricordi.

vabbè che Nocerino e Poli non è che siano meglio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2015)

Asino , guarda Cesena - Brescia adesso in TV ... Ci sono centrocampisti più tecnici dei nostri ...

Maledetto incompetente


----------



## Aron (6 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## Djici (6 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Settembre 2015)

ahahaha pompilio ahaha daiii..


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## Aron (6 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## Aron (6 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## Dexter (27 Settembre 2015)

In tribuna si vede che non è toccato minimamente. Come se non avesse nessuna colpa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

La principale causa di questi risultati non sono i giocatori, non è Mihajlovic, è lui. Iniziamo a prendercela con chi è veramente responsabile. Condor vattene.


----------



## sballotello (27 Settembre 2015)

Qua solo Dio può aiutarci, lo so che è di pessimo gusto, ma solo lui può togliercelo dai piedi.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2015)

Quando questo topic chiuderà sarà festa ...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Settembre 2015)

Galliani sparisci, vattene. Che tu sia maledetto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando questo topic chiuderà sarà festa ...


Vorrà dire rinascita, VERA.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Settembre 2015)

Il mio desiderio più grande é vederlo lontano dal Milan.Indegno sabotatore gobbo incapace


----------



## MilanLover (27 Settembre 2015)

Fin quando non se ne andrà rimarremo una squadretta


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Settembre 2015)

Per il prossimo anno c'e' Dzemaili da prendere


----------



## de sica (27 Settembre 2015)

E' lui il primo responsabile. Dopo vengono squadra e allenatore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando questo topic chiuderà sarà festa ...



Festa nazionale, mondiale, planetaria.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

Una delle principali cause di questa rovina che dura da anni.
Non ho altro da dire visto che mi piace scrivere su questo Forum


----------



## Snake (4 Ottobre 2015)

se solo fossimo una società seria domani mattina ci sveglieremmo con un bel comunicato sul sito ufficiale riguardante questo individuo.


----------



## Hammer (4 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se solo fossimo una società seria domani mattina ci sveglieremmo con un bel comunicato sul sito ufficiale riguardante questo individuo.



.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Oggi la colpa è di Mihajlovic, domani sarà di Brocchi. Bella la vita da galliani...


----------



## sballotello (4 Ottobre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Festa nazionale, mondiale, planetaria.



spero che arrivi al più presto questa festa


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Ottobre 2015)

La rovina dell'AC Milan.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Ottobre 2015)

prima o poi arriverà quel giorno...non so quando ma arriverà....e milioni di tifosi finalmente torneranno a tifare questi colori...preghiamo che avvenga presto


----------



## Aragorn (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma vi immaginate se sto qua facesse l'ad alla Roma o alla Lazio ? altro che sorrisini davanti alle telcamere ..


----------



## Snake (4 Ottobre 2015)

qualche temerario dovrebbe sbattergli in faccia la classifica attuale dell'AC Milan, fargli vedere i fatturati di chi sta davanti e quanto hanno speso questa estate.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2015)

Il primo a sparire quando le cose vanno male,come al solito.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Criminale.


----------



## sballotello (4 Ottobre 2015)

ovviamente lui ha gia lasciato lo stadio..dichiarazioni...? sinisa lasciato allo sbando.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Ottobre 2015)

Mafioso schifoso


----------



## Black (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che altro dire di Galliani? un genio! l'unico al mondo in grado di spendere 90 milioni in un'estate e fare un Milan da mezza classifica. Inarrivabile!!


----------



## Hellscream (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma ora, dico io, non è nella logica delle cose, nel corso naturale di esse, PRETENDERE la testa della persona a cui hai dato 90 e dico NOVANTA milioni in mano e poi ti porta questi risultati? Sono io che sono di un altro pianeta?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Ottobre 2015)

delinquente. alla tua dipartita stapperò del buon vino.


----------



## Albijol (4 Ottobre 2015)

Bocelli con 90 milioni avrebbe messo su una rosa migliore.


----------



## danjr (5 Ottobre 2015)

Geniale


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Ottobre 2015)

Il vigliacco è scappato via subito, come sempre


----------



## zico (5 Ottobre 2015)

Purtroppo nessuno ha il coraggio di cacciarlo , e lui ha talmente perso il senso della realtà che non capisce che per il bene del Milan deve farsi da perta


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Ottobre 2015)

E ancora un altra volta è scappato come un codardo dalla porta di servizio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Viscido essere.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Ottobre 2015)

La colpa è solo sua.


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

Ha costruito una brutta squadra pure quest'anno, con i soldi. Sinisa lo ha aiutato comunque con qualche consiglio o benestare cosi cosi.


----------



## 666psycho (5 Ottobre 2015)

impiccati con la tua cravatta gialla! idiota arrogante e corrotto!


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2015)

Gobbo maledetto vattene tu e il tuo carrozzone di leccapiedi.


----------



## smallball (5 Ottobre 2015)

ieri sera doveva metterci la faccia,e' fuggito via,da censurare totalmente


----------



## mandraghe (5 Ottobre 2015)

Ci sarebbero gli estremi per una class-action, per manifesta incapacità ed assoluta malafede.


----------



## DannySa (5 Ottobre 2015)

Secondo me non ci libereremmo di lui nemmeno se lo vedessimo in un video dell'ISIS dove qualcuno sta chiedendo il riscatto per la sua testa.
Probabilmente sentiremmo qualcosa tipo "Galliani akbar"


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Ottobre 2015)

Muoriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## mr.wolf (5 Ottobre 2015)

mettetevi in fila


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Ma cosa altro deve ancora combinare questo incapace per venire cacciato definitivamente???


----------



## Sheva my Hero (5 Ottobre 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> mettetevi in fila



Ho pronto un bel kg di sabbia.


----------



## gabuz (5 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha costruito una brutta squadra pure quest'anno, con i soldi. Sinisa lo ha aiutato comunque con qualche consiglio o benestare cosi cosi.



Esatto. Una combo micidiale. Uno che non sa allestire la squadra e un feticista di Soriani & Co.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Per non dimenticare. Questa è stata la vera sliding door che ci ha condotti a questo punto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Ottobre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' stata tutta una farsa quella. Non aveva assolutamente intenzione di andarsene. Quello che non ho mai capito è stato il motivo per cui si è indispettito così tanto tra l'altro. Barbara Berlusconi non mi pare disse assolutamente nulla di offensivo o strano per farlo reagire in quel modo. Erano delle critiche giuste e sacrosante.


----------



## Albijol (6 Ottobre 2015)

Criticato pubblicamente da Salvini, è finito sulla graticola finalmente? Adesso aspettiamoci la sua ennesima mossa per salvare il suo trono. La mia idea: Galliani farà di tutto per far cacciare Sinisa scaricando tutte le colpe su di lui. Solitamente lui difende fino alla fine gli allenatori scelti da lui ma questa volta è diverso, questa volta non ha l'alibi della mancanza di budget.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' stata tutta una farsa quella. Non aveva assolutamente intenzione di andarsene. Quello che non ho mai capito è stato il motivo per cui si è indispettito così tanto tra l'altro. Barbara Berlusconi non mi pare disse assolutamente nulla di offensivo o strano per farlo reagire in quel modo. Erano delle critiche giuste e sacrosante.



Magari farsa no, è stato un all-in di Galliani vs Silvio, che non ha avuto coraggio di vedere se era un bluff o no.

Devo confessare che allora ero piuttosto scettico sulla dipartita gallianesca, però bastarono pochi mesi per aprirmi definitivamente gli occhi. E col senno di poi non si può non provare rammarico per quello che poteva accadere senza il geometra che invece è non si schioda.

Comunque non facciamoci illusioni che lasci: finché non sarà definita, in un modo o nell'altro, la cessione del Milan Galliani rimarrà ben saldo.


----------



## bargnani83 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' stata tutta una farsa quella. Non aveva assolutamente intenzione di andarsene*. Quello che non ho mai capito è stato il motivo per cui si è indispettito così tanto tra l'altro. Barbara Berlusconi non mi pare disse assolutamente nulla di offensivo o strano per farlo reagire in quel modo. Erano delle critiche giuste e sacrosante.*



gli dette dell'inadeguato tra le righe.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Uomo vergognoso, in tutto e per tutto. Pensare che ero uno di quelli che pensava che con i soldi potesse rilanciarci..


----------



## Sheva my Hero (6 Ottobre 2015)

.


----------



## Alkampfer (6 Ottobre 2015)

vabbè adesso i devi morire mi sembrano esagerati, basta che va a vivere molto, molto, molto lontano dal milan 
fra poco su marte ci sarà posto, per esempio.


----------



## gabuz (7 Ottobre 2015)

È accerchiato. Speriamo sia la volta buona. 
Non illudetevi che risolverà tutti i problemi, finché ci sarà Berlusconi verrà sostituito con un _berluscones_


----------



## DannySa (7 Ottobre 2015)

Questo fango addosso che si sta prendendo è del tutto meritato.
Finalmente, ora, dopo anni di sciocchezze incredibili, di prese in giro, di "sparizioni dopo le sconfitte", di Matri, non potrà avere tutto questo potere quando dovrà fare mercato.. se lo farà.
E' già un traguardo, probabilmente Galliani si aspettava qualche sconfitta in meno, un Bacca da 5-6 gol, un Kucka a buoni livelli, un Milan diverso e i complimenti per il "buon Milan" ma la verità è che non si è reso conto dei problemi veri della squadra, comprando gente mediocre laddove servivano uomini di un certo spessore e da subito!
Chissà magari lo ha capito, con 90 mln io vado a prendere prima quelli forti, cambio la squadra con 2 acquisti di spessore e lavorati da tempo (come ha fatto l'inter col nero francese, anche se pacco), non vado a prendere Bertolacci che non ha personalità, non prendo Luiz Adriano per 8 mln a luglio, il brasiliano se proprio doveva venire poteva venire a fine agosto, con la squadra già forte e completa.
Qui lo si è detto per un'estate, servono 2 cc tecnici e pronti, Romagnoli va affiancato ad un centrale di esperienza, che non è Zappata, il trequartista era diventata una questione di fine agosto ma era troppo tardi perché TUTTI si aspettavano qualcosa in mezzo.
Di Stefano non faceva la campagna acquisti a Madrid, Galliani quindi non può farla qui da noi, non ha la dignità, le conoscenze per avere un compito così importante e decisivo per le sorti della squadra, in più non ha più l'età che sicuramente inficia sulla decisione di volersi sentire ancora un personaggio importante e sotto i riflettori ogni volta, Galliani si è abituato troppo bene in questi anni, figuriamoci se decidesse una volta per tutte di farsi da parte come una qualsiasi persona sana di mente che sa di aver fatto il proprio tempo, con farsi da parte non intendo lasciare ma ricoprire un altro ruolo in società (tanto per farsi delle cenette con gli amichetti di mercato non ha bisogno di dover fare per forza il mercato di una squadra così importante).
Se qualcuno ha ancora un po' di senno prende provvedimenti da subito, Galliani costa tantissimo allora rimane, sì ma con altre mansioni, commerciali, camp estivi per bambini, quello che vi pare, si piazza uno capace, se poi riterrà opportuno farsi consigliare dal Dott. Galliani allora che lo faccia, ma basta mafiosate, bastra intrallazzi provinciali, siamo il Milan per dio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Capirai, appena qualcuno gli muove delle critiche (sacrosante), ecco che compaiono personaggi alla Ancelotti o chi per lui a glorificarlo come il dirigente numero 1 dello spazio. Secondo me è Galliani stesso a insistere nel far dire loro cose di questo genere per pararsi il fondoschiena.


----------



## smallball (7 Ottobre 2015)

la Gazzetta ignora le parole di Salvini nei suoi confronti..pazzesco


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Ottobre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Di Stefano non faceva la campagna acquisti a Madrid, Galliani quindi non può farla qui da noi, non ha la dignità, le conoscenze per avere un compito così importante e decisivo per le sorti della squadra



"Io quando sono andato a Madrid, senza appuntamento, mi hanno aperto le porte del bernabeu e Perez ha mollato i suoi impegni per trattare con me" (Cit.)

Certo, quando ti arriva un babbeo che ti paga per portarsi via la spazzatura chi non gli aprirebbe subito?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Ottobre 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> È accerchiato. Speriamo sia la volta buona.
> Non illudetevi che risolverà tutti i problemi, finché ci sarà Berlusconi verrà sostituito con un _berluscones_



Purtroppo la mia sensazione è che prenda più forza proprio quando viene accerchiato, è in queste situazioni che dà sfogo a tutte le sue risorse.


----------



## DannySa (7 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> "Io quando sono andato a Madrid, senza appuntamento, mi hanno aperto le porte del bernabeu e Perez ha mollato i suoi impegni per trattare con me" (Cit.)
> 
> Certo, quando ti arriva un babbeo che ti paga per portarsi via la spazzatura chi non gli aprirebbe subito?



Ma infatti son sicuro che a Perez Galliani faccia pena in tutti i sensi, per me gli ride pure dietro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Ottobre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma infatti* son sicuro che a Perez Galliani faccia pena in tutti i sensi*, per me gli ride pure dietro.



Per forza dopo averlo visto in lacrime mentre firmava la cessione di Kakà....


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Ottobre 2015)

E' riuscito a far danni anche spendendo 90 milioni, un genio del male.


----------



## walter 22 (7 Ottobre 2015)

La cosa che più mi rattrista e che vengono criticati e giustamente cambiati molti giocatori e allenatori ma i risultati sono sempre gli stessi, anzi peggiorano, ma lui resta sempre bello saldo sulla sua poltrona protetto da gente che si professa milanista.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Ottobre 2015)

non ho mai augurato così tanto la morte di qualcuno...


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Ottobre 2015)

Intanto Emiliano Bonazzoli ha appena rivelato che il Gallo lo voleva portare al Milan nel 2006  Ma l'affare non si chiuse perchè il giocatore aveva già fatto 3 trasferimenti


----------



## Aron (8 Ottobre 2015)

Qualcuno sta teorizzando che la pioggia di critiche su Galliani sia un tentativo interno alla proprietà per smuoverlo alle dimissioni.
Per me, per portarlo alle dimissioni c'è un solo modo: un altro comunicato ancor più duro di quello di novembre 2013 da parte di Barbara Berlusconi, scritto e firmato anche da Paolo Maldini e un altro ex giocatore (che logicamente comporrebbero la nuova dirigenza). 
Il danno d'immagine nei confronti di Galliani e il Milan intero sarebbe così forte che Galliani si dimetterebbe, magari facendo causa al Milan o chiedendo una liquidazione mostruosa, ma a quel punto è Barbara Berlusconi che metterebbe Fininvest, e quindi Marina, alle spalle al muro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Sarei disposto a partire dalla B con 10 punti di penalizzazione piuttosto che fare un altro anno con Galiiani in sella.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Intanto *Emiliano Bonazzoli* ha appena rivelato che il Gallo lo voleva portare al Milan nel 2006  Ma l'affare non si chiuse perchè il giocatore aveva già fatto 3 trasferimenti


Sempre detto che il condor avrebbe portato a Milano anche lui se ne avesse avuta la possibilità


----------



## DannySa (12 Ottobre 2015)

Non c'è da meravigliarsi, il condor era andato in picchiata sull'airone ma l'airone s'è spostato in tutta la sua eleganza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Ottobre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non c'è da meravigliarsi, il condor era andato in picchiata sull'*airone* ma l'airone s'è spostato in tutta la sua eleganza.


Caracciolo?


----------



## DannySa (12 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Caracciolo?



Ahha è vero li ho confusi!1!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Ottobre 2015)

Intanto rispetto a ieri, oggi siamo un giorno più vicini...


----------



## 666psycho (12 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Intanto Emiliano Bonazzoli ha appena rivelato che il Gallo lo voleva portare al Milan nel 2006  Ma l'affare non si chiuse perchè il giocatore aveva già fatto 3 trasferimenti


L'erede di Shevchenko doveva essere?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Ottobre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Intanto rispetto a ieri, oggi siamo un giorno più vicini...


Quel coso vivrà più di te e me messi insieme, il male non muore mai ricordalo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Ottobre 2015)

E anche questa settimana neanche una mezza critica al vero cancro del Milan , incredibile come abbia in mano tutto ... Mi ricorda i vecchi politici che rimarranno attaccati alla sedia fino alla morte ( nostra ) non loro .


----------



## Alex (13 Ottobre 2015)

Repubblica.it: "Crac Parma, Galliani indagato per l'acquisto di Paletta: concorso in bancarotta fraudolenta", speriamo lo squalifichino a vita


----------



## sballotello (13 Ottobre 2015)

Alex ha scritto:


> Repubblica.it: "Crac Parma, Galliani indagato per l'acquisto di Paletta: concorso in bancarotta fraudolenta", speriamo lo squalifichino a vita



in ogni scandalo ci siamo sempre noi eh..


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Ottobre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> in ogni scandalo ci siamo sempre noi eh..



ovvio , con Galliani e Berlusconi cosa ti aspetti.. sono il peggio del peggio del peggio


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Ottobre 2015)

Ora che gli sta arrivando melma da ogni lato, sarebbe il momento giusto per far calare la spada di Damocle sulla sua testa pelata e liberarsene una volta per sempre


----------



## hiei87 (13 Ottobre 2015)

Ci ha fatto squalificare per un anno dalle coppe europee, ha rischiato di farci finire in serie B già una volta, ci ha distrutto sportivamente (due volte: post Atene 2007 e l'estate passata), e ora rischia di farci riandare in serie B.
E menomale che non la si sa tutta ne suoi riguardi, altrimenti verremmo bannati dal calcio italiano. 
Qualsiasi cosa pur di liberarci di lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Ottobre 2015)

Anche Emanuelson... io attendo sulla riva, prima o dopo dovrai passare, ti attendo con tutto l'odio che possa nutrire in corpo.


----------



## DannySa (15 Ottobre 2015)

Rendiamoci conto che sono quasi 30 anni che è qui... a 71 anni ancora combina disastri pensando di costruire rose accettabili, con i soldi o senza l'unica cosa che è riuscito a fare è stato prendere scarsi a P0 e quelli che ha pagato erano forse ancora più scarsi (l'esempio di Matri varrebbe da solo un libro intero), ora si dà il via libera al ritorno di gentaglia inutile che aldifuori verrebbe trattata per quello che vale, cioè 0, Boateng e compagni lo sanno bene, qui ci sono i fessi, mal che vada torno a prendere la pensione a Milano.
Una cosa è certa, prima o poi sparirà, ormai tocca contare sull'età.......


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Incapace.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Ottobre 2015)

Tranquilli adesso sistema lui tutto, col nuovo modulo è pronto Urby


----------



## Aragorn (1 Dicembre 2015)

Stasera abbiamo potuto ammirare, tutto in una volta, lo scempio generato da quest'essere negli ultimi cinque anni. Ma la cosa più drammatica è che non appena a giugno ci libereremo dei vari Zapata, Nocerino ecc questi saranno immediatamente sostituiti con Boateng, Ranocchia, Inler e chi più ne ha più ne metta. È una tela di Penelope che prima o poi ci porterà alla rovina.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Stasera abbiamo potuto ammirare, tutto in una volta, lo scempio generato da quest'essere negli ultimi cinque anni. Ma la cosa più drammatica è che non appena a giugno ci libereremo dei vari Zapata, Nocerino ecc questi saranno immediatamente sostituiti con Boateng, Ranocchia, Inler e chi più ne ha più ne metta. È una tela di Penelope che prima o poi ci porterà alla rovina.



Amen.

L'unico colpevole dello scempio di stasera.


----------



## Hammer (2 Dicembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Stasera abbiamo potuto ammirare, tutto in una volta, lo scempio generato da quest'essere negli ultimi cinque anni. Ma la cosa più drammatica è che non appena a giugno ci libereremo dei vari Zapata, Nocerino ecc questi saranno immediatamente sostituiti con Boateng, Ranocchia, Inler e chi più ne ha più ne metta. È una tela di Penelope che prima o poi ci porterà alla rovina.



Esatto. Ripetiamolo insieme. Chi ha creato questo ventaglio di riserve da Serie B?

Adriano Galliani
Adriano Galliani
Adriano Galliani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Stasera abbiamo potuto ammirare, tutto in una volta, lo scempio generato da quest'essere negli ultimi cinque anni. Ma la cosa più drammatica è che non appena a giugno ci libereremo dei vari Zapata, Nocerino ecc questi saranno immediatamente sostituiti con Boateng, Ranocchia, Inler e chi più ne ha più ne metta. È una tela di Penelope che prima o poi ci porterà alla rovina.



Esatto, è incredibile come abbia sempre pronta in rampa di lancio una nuova schiera di rifiuti calcistici, pronti a rimpiazzare i precedenti.


----------



## DannySa (2 Dicembre 2015)

Voglio essere ottimista, prima dei 75 non sarà più dei nostri.
Esiste nel mondo del calcio un dirigente di una squadra di calcio di livello mondiale che a 72-75 passa anni comanda tutto come un tiranno senza raggiungere il minimo risultato da anni?
E dire che Berlusconi un tempo avrebbe spedito sulla luna qualsiasi incapace inadatto a ricoprire una carica così importante, ormai a lui non frega più nulla, un tempo avrebbe preso provvedimenti ora questa situazione in cui siamo sa tanto di post-pensione dorata, in sostanza Galliani fa con il Milan quello che un pensionato 70 enne farebbe con la bicicletta la domenica mattina, ci fa un giretto e la ripone, non ha l'obbiettivo di vincere il tour si gode semplicemente la sua pensione, il problema è che Galliani ama talmente tanto essere parte della telenovela estiva (e non solo, anche durante l'anno) che non lascerà il posto nemmeno sotto tortura, a lui questa situazione è congeniale, ha 71 anni ma nessuno glielo fa notare, il presidente si fiderebbe di lui pure se avesse tentato di avvelenarlo in passato, è al centro dell'attenzione continuamente, si fa le cenette estive coi suoi amichetti e quando può si prende i suoi bei P0 così tanto per battere un colpo e far vedere che sta lavorando per noi [cit.].
O si vende o non andremo da nessuna parte.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Dicembre 2015)

Gazzetta


----------



## Butcher (2 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ripetiamolo insieme. Chi ha creato questo ventaglio di riserve da Serie B?
> 
> Adriano Galliani
> Adriano Galliani
> Adriano Galliani



Attento! Se lo ripeti tre volte appare!


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Attento! Se lo ripeti tre volte appare!


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Gazzetta



Questo è giornalismo? Siamo seri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Gazzetta



HAHHAHAHAA non ci credo .


----------



## robs91 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Gazzetta


Magari mi sbaglio,ma questi articoli mi ricordano il periodo in cui c'era Seedorf.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ha creato Frankenstein.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Serve la bacchetta magica .



No, serve qualcos'altro, come diceva piscio.

Serve un tifoso che si sacrifichi per il bene del Milan.


----------



## 13-33 (8 Dicembre 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Magari mi sbaglio,ma questi articoli mi ricordano il periodo in cui c'era Seedorf.


Non ancora pero piano piano siamo arrivando a questi livelli


----------



## Hammer (8 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Gazzetta



Ufficio indagini


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Dicembre 2015)

Credo che sia ora di cambiare.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Dicembre 2015)

Qualcuno mi illumini: ma ricordo male, me lo son sognato, o il contratto di questo essere immondo scade nel 2018?


----------



## kollaps (8 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi illumini: ma ricordo male, me lo son sognato, o il contratto di questo essere immondo scade nel 2018?



Dovrebbe scadere proprio nel 2018...


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi illumini: ma ricordo male, me lo son sognato, o il contratto di questo essere immondo scade nel 2018?



Fino al 2018 Gallinaccia farà talmente tanti danni da rendere quasi apatico da parte nostra il suo possibile addio.


----------



## DannySa (8 Dicembre 2015)

Galliani vecchia fa brodo amaro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Dicembre 2015)

Il colpo di genio vero sarebbe autorinnovarsi il contratto con adeguamento


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il colpo di genio vero sarebbe autorinnovarsi il contratto con adeguamento



Una volta si parlava di un contratto che gli scadrebbe a giugno 2016.. Boh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Gazzetta


----------



## Snake (9 Dicembre 2015)

Avete sentito Pellegatti poco fa a studio sport?


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Avete sentito Pellegatti poco fa a studio sport?



ma anche no.


----------



## TheZio (9 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Avete sentito Pellegatti poco fa a studio sport?



Cosa ha detto?


----------



## Snake (9 Dicembre 2015)

ha raccontato di un tifoso che avrebbe detto a Galliani: "Bravo Adriano, io sono con te, continua così"


----------



## Sheva my Hero (9 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ha raccontato di un tifoso che avrebbe detto a Galliani: "Bravo Adriano, io sono con te, continua così"



Basta pagare e i sostenitori li trovi...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ha raccontato di un tifoso che avrebbe detto a Galliani: "Bravo Adriano, io sono con te, continua così"



Che sia questa vicenda?

http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-il-milan-tornera-vincere-vt33449.html

Un bimbo ha detto che è il numero uno. Che genitori avrà sto poveretto per avere in testa idee di sto tipo fin dalla tenerà età?


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sei una delle persone che mi ha fatto/mi sta facendo soffrire di più nella mia vita.

Incapace incompetente.


Sei fonte di un'amarezza inestimabile.


----------



## Snake (13 Dicembre 2015)

non possiamo competere con società come il Verona che fatturano più di noi, i campioni ora vanno tutti lì


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Dicembre 2015)

"Chi perde non parla"

E chi pareggia?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Il male.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Dicembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> "Chi perde non parla"
> 
> E chi pareggia?



siamo il cloeb più titolato al mondo, non parlo non parlo


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Il segmentino ti è andato di traverso, eh Gallià?


----------



## Hammer (13 Dicembre 2015)

TU hai costruito questo aborto che chiami Milan, TU


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Dicembre 2015)

non ho mai odiato nessuno nella mia vita. lui è il primo in assoluto che non posso sopportare. lo prenderei a schiaffi per ore


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> TU hai costruito questo aborto che chiami Milan, TU



Secondo me a dire così gli facciamo solo un favore, e non se lo merita.

Oltre a quello che ha costruito, c'è anche come lo gestisce.

Ma che segnale dai a giocatori professionisti come Bonaventura e Bacca quando vai a raccattare Balotelli e Boateng ?! Quando imponi la titolarità e la fascia di cessi come Montolivo e Abate ?!


----------



## Hammer (13 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me ha dire così gli facciamo solo un favore, e non se lo merita.
> 
> Oltre a quello che ha costruito, c'è anche come lo gestisce.
> 
> Ma che segnale dai a giocatori professionisti come Bonaventura e Bacca quando vai a raccattare Balotelli e Boateng ?! Quando imponi la titolarità e la fascia di cessi come Montolivo e Abate ?!



Però per Boateng e la fascia a Montolivo, c'è l'enorme responsabilità e decisione di Berlusconi, no?


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Però per Boateng e la fascia a Montolivo, c'è l'enorme responsabilità e decisione di Berlusconi, no?



Innanzitutto mi scuso per l'orrore grammaticale, mi è sfuggita un h di troppo. 

Per me sono la stessa cosa, è come se fosse una persona unica con due teste, le colpe di uno sono le stesse dell'altro.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Dicembre 2015)

Oggi Football Data ci ricorda che il segmentino non ci porta nemmeno in Europa League


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Oggi Football Data ci ricorda che il segmentino non ci porta nemmeno in Europa League



No oggi si è pareggiato, Football data sta facendo la manutenzione del server.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Dicembre 2015)

Boateng


----------



## 666psycho (13 Dicembre 2015)

dai su un bel quadriennale di 4 milioni alla tua prostituta di Montolivo e tutti contenti!


----------



## mr.wolf (13 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Albijol (14 Dicembre 2015)

90 milioni di euro per avere un punto in più dell'Empoli di Giampaolo .. a suo modo un genio.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Didaco (17 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Agghiacciante


----------



## kolao95 (17 Dicembre 2015)

Ahahahah, che roba..


----------



## folletto (21 Dicembre 2015)

Ogni volta che apre bocca sembra sfidare tutto il popolo rossonero, come se dicesse "faccio disastri dal 2006 ma son sempre qua, si fa come dico io e nessuno mi può mandare via, alla facciaccia vostra!"

"intanto arriva un bel boa  " (cit. 20/12/2015)


----------



## de sica (21 Dicembre 2015)

Io ho maturato questa teoria, e ve la esplicherò attraverso gif 
 ===>  ===>


----------



## kolao95 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Intanto in tv... Guardate come festeggiano ai gol del Milan..


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Dicembre 2015)

Mi hai tolto ogni speranza per il futuro, finchè starai sulla tua poltrona non riuscirò più manco ad illudermi, figuriamoci a gioire.

Mi è sembrato giusto dedicarti l'ultimo mio messaggio dell'anno.


----------



## ucraino (3 Gennaio 2016)

Spero che galliani legga questo mio post . Il più grande desiderio per questo 2016 e che galliani non sia più un dirigente del Milan spero che venga cacciato e si dimetta perché è inadeguato non voglio più che il suo nome sia accostato a quello del Milan


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Intanto in tv... Guardate come festeggiano ai gol del Milan..



Era una vita che non vedevo più ruiu, non avrei dovuto far partire questo video 


Livelli di zerbinaggio mai visti, pazzesco, pazzesco! Andrebbe preso a sberle dalla mattina alla sera. Può sembrare un paradosso, ma si può avere uno stile decente anche facendo i lecchini. Questi invece proprio no, leccare, leccare senza ritegno.

Come si fa? Un gol contro il frosinone e giù a idolatrare quel faccione raffigurante galliani. Sdegno e schifo immenso per queste persone


----------



## kolao95 (3 Gennaio 2016)

Somaro, cosa aspetti ad andare a Siviglia per Banega?!


----------



## ucraino (3 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Somaro, cosa aspetti ad andare a Siviglia per Banega?!



Scommetto che galliani non sa neanche chi sia banega


----------



## TheZio (3 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Intanto in tv... Guardate come festeggiano ai gol del Milan..



Poveri noi cosa ci tocca sopportare...


----------



## Hammer (3 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Somaro, cosa aspetti ad andare a Siviglia per Banega?!



Siviglia è lontana... Si va a Genova a fare il bagnetto con l'amico Preziosi per Perotti e morta lì


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Intanto in tv... Guardate come festeggiano ai gol del Milan..


Santo Cristo! Ma cos'è 'sto schifo? Ma questi sarebbero tifosi? 'Sti luridi viscidi e schifosi schiavi.


----------



## wildfrank (5 Gennaio 2016)

E' tornato!!!!!! Te lo do io il Brasile......


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Gennaio 2016)

Zio fester sé fatto venire a prendere da lerc


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> E' tornato!!!!!! Te lo do io il Brasile......



Ecco un primo piano della faccia che da quella inquadratura non si vede








Ah siccome è ancora risentito dal jet lag credo che il nostro mercato non potrà cominciare prima del 20-22 gennaio.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (5 Gennaio 2016)

Lo vedo piuttosto bianco.....ma e' andato in Brasile o al Polo Nord?


----------



## Il Genio (5 Gennaio 2016)

ucraino ha scritto:


> Scommetto che galliani non sa neanche chi sia banega



A memoria, e spero che non m'inganni proprio questa volta, Banega lo conosce bene, è sempre stato un suo pallino, speriamo per una volta che l'azzecchi


----------



## peppe75 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Io prima lo difendevo...adesso è proprio indifendibile...vedi El 92...un pacco incredibile!! Questo mercato sono sicuro sarà decisivo per lui, o immette nella squadra della qualità che consente di raggiungere la Champions o altrimenti a casa!! Ci sarebbero Banega o Fellaini...e poi un difensore da affiancare a Romagnoli!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2016)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Io prima lo difendevo...adesso è proprio indifendibile...vedi El 92...un pacco incredibile!! Questo mercato sono sicuro sarà decisivo per lui, o immette nella squadra della qualità che consente di raggiungere la Champions o altrimenti a casa!! Ci sarebbero Banega o Fellaini...e poi un difensore da affiancare a Romagnoli!!



Peppe non ci sperare , finché sarà in vita non lascerà mai il Milan ... Lui è il cancro di Berlusconi ci porteranno nella tomba


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Peppe non ci sperare , finché sarà in vita non lascerà mai il Milan ... Lui è il cancro di Berlusconi ci porteranno nella tomba



Perdonami, ma pensare a Galliani alle due di notte mi sembra una roba davvero perversa


----------



## ignaxio (6 Gennaio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma pensare a Galliani alle due di notte mi sembra una roba davvero perversa



magari ha avuto un incubo


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> magari ha avuto un incubo


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma pensare a Galliani alle due di notte mi sembra una roba davvero perversa



Hahaha avevo appena finito di suonare e mi stavo " rilassando "


----------



## diavolo (6 Gennaio 2016)

Prima o poi qualche tifoso sbroccherà e farà giustizia.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Gennaio 2016)

Deve morire. Ora e subito, per risparmiarci un altro mercato invernale come quello passato


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2016)

A che minuto è scappato dalla stadio il maledetto?


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2016)

via, una volta per tutte


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2016)

Oggi niente intervista post partita


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Rinnovo ad Abate e de Jong 
90 milioni buttati nel cesso e ritorno di Balotelli 
"Arriva un bel Boa" 
"Se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno, la rosa è a posto cosi" 
Rinnovo triennale a Montolivo 

E mi sono limitato solo da maggio ad oggi


----------



## Albijol (6 Gennaio 2016)

Date 90 milioni a Galliani e vi porterà a fare meno punti dell'Empoli di Giampaolo Simply the best


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Siamo a posto cosi, vero Adriano?


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2016)

Prego il giorno in cui verrà chiuso questo dannato topic. E' più probabile che tiri le cuoia prima io.


----------



## walter 22 (6 Gennaio 2016)

maledetto


----------



## Hammer (6 Gennaio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Prego il giorno in cui verrà chiuso questo dannato topic. E' più probabile che tiri le cuoia prima io.



Io lo so che muoio prima di lui


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Maledetto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2016)

La rovina del Milan , e con questa campagna acquisti continuerà nella sua opera di distruzione acquistando L ennesimo centrocampista con 0 tecnica .

Galliani è il male , il cancro con Berlusconi di questo Milan .

Probabilmente come ha scritto qualcuno sopra ci seppellirà tutti e per noi sarà un mangiarsi il fegato per sempre


----------



## smallball (6 Gennaio 2016)

anche oggi non ha rilasciato dichiarazioni dopo la partita


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Stiamo zitti eh, non sia mai che si chieda scusa ai tifosi che si massacrano il fegato per colpa tua...


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2016)

Sapete come la penso su di lui e sono stato uno dei pochi a sventolare la bandiera dell'antigallianesino da anni, anche quando in molti in crisi mistica si sono sentiti orfani quando ha dato le dimissioni. ...
Tuttavia non possiamo prendercela con lui per ogni sconfitta .
La squadra è orrenda ma non è inferiore a Sassuolo, Bologna, Verona, Carpi, Genoa e Frosinone. Quanti punti abbiamo fatto contro queste squadre? 
Lui ha colpa suprema, ma non quella quotidiana. Lo scorso anno a Firenze si insultata la dirigenza per Ilicic. ..ora Ilicic è praticamente in doppia cifra. Bastava mettere sulla panchina un allenatore vero.


----------



## DannySa (6 Gennaio 2016)

Non so voi ma pensare che questo incapace farà come al solito un mercato pieno di sciocchezze mi fa semplicemente ridere.
Voglio proprio vedere che combina.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sapete come la penso su di lui e sono stato uno dei pochi a sventolare la bandiera dell'antigallianesino da anni, anche quando in molti in crisi mistica si sono sentiti orfani quando ha dato le dimissioni. ...
> *Tuttavia non possiamo prendercela con lui per ogni sconfitta .*
> La squadra è orrenda ma non è inferiore a Sassuolo, Bologna, Verona, Carpi, Genoa e Frosinone. Quanti punti abbiamo fatto contro queste squadre?
> Lui ha colpa suprema, ma non quella quotidiana. Lo scorso anno a Firenze si insultata la dirigenza per Ilicic. ..ora Ilicic è praticamente in doppia cifra. Bastava mettere sulla panchina un allenatore vero.



E invece sì, e me la prendo con lui pure dopo ogni vittoria. A me dei risultati non frega niente, perchè non mi gioco le schedine. La squadra è gestita in una maniera vergognosa, a prescindere dai risultati.

E' inutile prendere un allenatore vero se poi lo spernacchi, gli si dice che è meglio Padre Matteo, ecc.


----------



## DannySa (6 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sapete come la penso su di lui e sono stato uno dei pochi a sventolare la bandiera dell'antigallianesino da anni, anche quando in molti in crisi mistica si sono sentiti orfani quando ha dato le dimissioni. ...
> Tuttavia non possiamo prendercela con lui per ogni sconfitta .
> La squadra è orrenda ma non è inferiore a Sassuolo, Bologna, Verona, Carpi, Genoa e Frosinone. Quanti punti abbiamo fatto contro queste squadre?
> Lui ha colpa suprema, ma non quella quotidiana. Lo scorso anno a Firenze si insultata la dirigenza per Ilicic. ..ora Ilicic è praticamente in doppia cifra. Bastava mettere sulla panchina un allenatore vero.



La squadra che ha "progettato" in estate è questa, mediocre, con un allenatore bravo in conferenza e basta.
Il fallimento parte da lì, non è questione di giornata storta sotto porta, qui è questione che la rosa è penosa, l'allenatore è inadatto e tu decidi di andare a prendere Boateng.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (6 Gennaio 2016)

è tornato già in silenzio..


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (6 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sapete come la penso su di lui e sono stato uno dei pochi a sventolare la bandiera dell'antigallianesino da anni, anche quando in molti in crisi mistica si sono sentiti orfani quando ha dato le dimissioni. ...
> Tuttavia non possiamo prendercela con lui per ogni sconfitta .
> La squadra è orrenda ma non è inferiore a Sassuolo, Bologna, Verona, Carpi, Genoa e Frosinone. Quanti punti abbiamo fatto contro queste squadre?
> Lui ha colpa suprema, ma non quella quotidiana. Lo scorso anno a Firenze si insultata la dirigenza per Ilicic. ..ora Ilicic è praticamente in doppia cifra. Bastava mettere sulla panchina un allenatore vero.



la squadra è inferiore a sassuolo bologna carpi e frosinone sul lato umano e vuol dire moltissimo.Ma cosa ti aspetti da certi elementi che si sentono star di hollywood nella parte del fuorilegge?Galliani ha fatto collezione di teste calde negli anni e dopo il ritorno di balotello ora tocca a boateng.Gli piacciono quei tipi di giocatori tamarri come lui.E' per colpa di queste teste che stiamo affondando e lo ripeterò all'infinito,lo dico da sempre.
Questi giocatori,da balotelli a cerci,passando per menez mexes boateng hanno portato a milanello un aria di superficialità e tamarraggine che non si riscontra in nessun altro club e contagia anche i più giovani.Sono giocatori scartati per problemi caratteriali dai rispettivi club e ora si ritrovano tutti qui all'Ac alcatraz.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (6 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> la squadra è inferiore a sassuolo bologna carpi e frosinone sul lato umano e vuol dire moltissimo.Ma cosa ti aspetti da certi elementi che si sentono star di hollywood nella parte del fuorilegge?Galliani ha fatto collezione di teste calde negli anni e dopo il ritorno di balotello ora tocca a boateng.Gli piacciono quei tipi di giocatori tamarri come lui.E' per colpa di queste teste che stiamo affondando e lo ripeterò all'infinito,lo dico da sempre.
> Questi giocatori,da balotelli a cerci,passando per menez mexes boateng hanno portato a milanello un aria di superficialità e tamarraggine che non si riscontra in nessun altro club e contagia anche i più giovani.Sono giocatori scartati per problemi caratteriali dai rispettivi club e ora si ritrovano tutti qui all'Ac alcatraz.



Ti straquoto in tutto e per tutto. Ho avuto la fortuna di andare allo stadio per parecchi anni in tribuna d'onore (sono due anni che rifiuto i biglietti, non butto il mio tempo per questi indegni) e parcheggiando la macchina nello stadio dove parcheggiano i giocatori vi posso assicurare che questi tamarro si credono degli dei, una roba vergognosa sia nell'abbigliamento che sopratutto nel comportamento: creste, orecchini, capelli disegnati e tatuaggi degni del peggior quartoggiarese, per non parlare di pantagonne e cavolate simili. Lo stile milan è andato perso ormai, anche da queste piccole cose si valutano degli uomini. Per inciso i campioni di una volta erano tutti impeccabili, non parliamo di sheva e Paolo, due principi. Io non mi riconosco più in questo mare di fango e tamarraggine schifosa da voltastomaco. 

Però il signor gallina è molto bravo a dare gli ordini agli steward di farmi allontanare, quello lo sa fare bene quel coniglio che non è altro.


----------



## Black (6 Gennaio 2016)

maledetto Galliani, quando te ne andrai sarà sempre troppo tardi. Se mio figlio diventerà juventino sarà colpa tua!!


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> la squadra è inferiore a sassuolo bologna carpi e frosinone sul lato umano e vuol dire moltissimo.Ma cosa ti aspetti da certi elementi che si sentono star di hollywood nella parte del fuorilegge?Galliani ha fatto collezione di teste calde negli anni e dopo il ritorno di balotello ora tocca a boateng.Gli piacciono quei tipi di giocatori tamarri come lui.E' per colpa di queste teste che stiamo affondando e lo ripeterò all'infinito,lo dico da sempre.
> Questi giocatori,da balotelli a cerci,passando per menez mexes boateng hanno portato a milanello un aria di superficialità e tamarraggine che non si riscontra in nessun altro club e contagia anche i più giovani.Sono giocatori scartati per problemi caratteriali dai rispettivi club e ora si ritrovano tutti qui all'Ac alcatraz.



Lato umano? Ma cosa sono, bambini dell'asilo?
Ma poi che c'entrano balotelli e boateng, uno infortunato da mesi e uno appena arrivato?

Vorrei ricordare che la juve è arrivata in finale di Champions con Pogba (degno compare di balotelli nelle serate in discoteca), Caceres lo sfasciamacchine, Vidal l'alcolizzato, Tevez che caratterialmente è impresentabile e Pereyra che è tamarro come e più di boateng.


----------



## malos (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ancora qua stai? Maledetto.


----------



## Albijol (13 Gennaio 2016)

L'unica cosa che mi dispiace della faccenda Luiz Adriano? Adesso i vari lecchini a libro paga (S., P., O.) ripartiranno con la campagna osannatrice del Condor del tipo: "Avete visto? Galliani è un genio! Solo lui poteva fare un'operazione di mercato così lucrosa" dimenticandosi del "piccolo particolare" che siamo ottavi dopo novanta milioni spesi.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (13 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Lato umano? Ma cosa sono, bambini dell'asilo?
> Ma poi che c'entrano balotelli e boateng, uno infortunato da mesi e uno appena arrivato?
> 
> Vorrei ricordare che la juve è arrivata in finale di Champions con Pogba (degno compare di balotelli nelle serate in discoteca), Caceres lo sfasciamacchine, Vidal l'alcolizzato, Tevez che caratterialmente è impresentabile e Pereyra che è tamarro come e più di boateng.



pogba non centra nulla con balotelli... tevez? pereyra? caceres? vidal?questi qui hanno la testa al calcio non sono gossippari cacciati da ogni squadra in cui vanno...non sono scarti di altre squadre.E anche se sbalotelli e boateng non giocano fanno comunque parte di un gruppo.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (13 Gennaio 2016)

Poi la juve li vende quelli che hanno problemi caratteriali,anche se sono forti,vedi Vidal o altri in passato da mutu diego a felipe melo..
Noi invece li prendiamo.A galliani piacciono così.Bad boy.


----------



## malos (13 Gennaio 2016)

Grande condor fiondati su Borriello come solo tu sai fare.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ti auguro una morte lenta e dolorosa.


----------



## de sica (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che schifo è fino al secondo 1.50 ?

Mamma mia.. e ci domandiamo perché abbiamo fatto questa fine.. sembriamo un associazione di Cabaret
[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]


----------



## mandraghe (14 Gennaio 2016)

Rivedere lo spettro di Boateng ancora con la nostra maglia è un insulto all'intelligenza dei tifosi milanisti.

Ennesima fesseria imbastita dal nostro ineffabile AD/DS/DT.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma che schifo è fino al secondo 1.50 ?
> 
> Mamma mia.. e ci domandiamo perché abbiamo fatto questa fine.. sembriamo un associazione di Cabaret
> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]



Imbarazzante Berlusca  Si era dimenticato che anche il 3 di Maldini era stato ritirato e gliel'ha ricordato Baresi  4:10


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ormai tutto quello che tocca diventa letame..anche le poche volte che indovina un'operazione (tipo Lopez e Menez a zero) finisce per diventare in qualche modo una fregatura...
Rivoltante


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma che schifo è fino al secondo 1.50 ?
> 
> Mamma mia.. e ci domandiamo perché abbiamo fatto questa fine.. sembriamo un associazione di Cabaret
> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]



No ma me lo sono visto tutto ahahahaha ma che diavolo è ??? hahahahah 

Comunque posso dirti una cosa.. è il mio lavoro ... ci sa fare di brutto ahaha


----------



## de sica (14 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma me lo sono visto tutto ahahahaha ma che diavolo è ??? hahahahah
> 
> Comunque posso dirti una cosa.. è il mio lavoro ... ci sa fare di brutto ahaha



ahahahah devo ammettere che ho riso anch'io nel teatrino con tassotti e alla battuta di bersani.. però non so se per pena o per pura ilarità


----------



## folletto (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che tacchi e rialzi aveva il nano?


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> ahahahah devo ammettere che ho riso anch'io nel teatrino con tassotti e alla battuta di bersani.. però non so se per pena o per pura ilarità




Sisi uno schifo hahaha ... Pensare che questo era già fuori 10 anni fa -.-


----------



## kolao95 (21 Gennaio 2016)

Somaro.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Gennaio 2016)

Signor Adriano Galliani, non le pare, dico, che questa squadra avrebbe bisogno di qualche ritocco a centrocampo e sulle ali?

Le ricordo che siamo già al 24 di gennaio e che la voce acquisti è drammaticamente vuota.

Oddio che se poi gli acquisti si chiamano Bertolacci, Bocchetti et similia, preferisco restare mediocre e non scendere al livello scarso.


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2016)

Rendiamoci conto: ci tocca sperare nella GDF per liberarci da questo tumore


----------



## malos (26 Gennaio 2016)

La finanza a questo gli fa un baffo.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (27 Gennaio 2016)

Che peste ti colga.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2016)

Un criminale. Inutile insultarlo sull'incompetenza, perché le sue operazioni hanno toccato l'assurdo a tal punto da trascendere la semplice incompetenza; la sua è malafede pura, ormai sta lì soltanto per fare gli affaracci suoi e se ne infischia altamente del club. Criminale, ecco cos'è, non un incompetente, un criminale.


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto: ci tocca sperare nella GDF per liberarci da questo tumore



Ma figuriamoci, le forze dell'ordine non hanno toccato il grande capo, e lui è il suo protetto...


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (27 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un criminale. Inutile insultarlo sull'incompetenza, perché le sue operazioni hanno toccato l'assurdo a tal punto da trascendere la semplice incompetenza; la sua è malafede pura, ormai sta lì soltanto per fare gli affaracci suoi e se ne infischia altamente del club. Criminale, ecco cos'è, non un incompetente, un criminale.



e il suo capo è talmente rimbambito che nemmeno si accorge che galliani sta regalando i suoi soldi all'amico preziosi da anni...


----------



## folletto (27 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> e il suo capo è talmente rimbambito che nemmeno si accorge che galliani sta regalando i suoi soldi all'amico preziosi da anni...



Sai quanto gliene importa delle sorti del Milan al suo capo? NIENTE. Il Milan per lui è sempre stato una rimessa dal punto di vista economico ma gli ha comunque portato tanto, ora gli porta meno ma lui ci rimette molto meno. Quando capirà che il Milan non potrà più portargli niente (e quando Fininvest e i suoi parenti gli diranno BASTA) se ne libererà in qualche modo (ma noi come saremo ridotti a quel punto?) E a Galliani di tutto ciò non importa nulla, lui dal Milan ci ha solo guadagnato e finché gli permetteranno di farlo lo farà. Per entrambi il Milan potrebbe benissimo fare la fine del Parma senza problemi, sono senza vergogna e ci racconterebbero che la colpa non è loro.


----------



## Albijol (28 Gennaio 2016)

4 giorni alla fine del calciomercato...non solo non è arrivato nessuno, ma i bidoni tutti ancora lì


----------



## MarcoG (28 Gennaio 2016)

guardo i tg sportivi e niente, guardo le testate giornalistiche e niente. 
ragazzi ma qui siamo completamente fuori. Nessuno si aspetta una campagna acquisti faraonica, ma neanche il totale immobilismo. Serve un centrocampista, bene, vediamo se c'è qualche primavera promettente in una delle rose della serie A e portiamolo da noi per due spicci... idem con un altro ruolo..
i nostri giocatori mandiamoli in prestito, magari per valorizzarsi.. mi spiegate mauri che lo paghiamo a fare? 

La roma il faraone in prestito e perotti
inter fresco fresco di eder

non mi aspetto niente di simile, ma se guardate, tutte le squadre hanno cambiato qualcosa, preso qualcuno e dato qualcuno, tentando di sistemare le cose o provare.. noi zero.. 
mi spiegate a che serve una sezione calciomercato sul forum?


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2016)

Concordo , siamo spariti . Nessuno parla di noi e non attiriamo più attenzione .

Che misera fine


----------



## DannySa (28 Gennaio 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 4 giorni alla fine del calciomercato...non solo non è arrivato nessuno, ma i bidoni tutti ancora lì



Se dio vuole sono gli ultimi 4 giorni di mercato di questo essere.
Dopo gli ultimi anni, dopo aver gettato nel cesso l'estate scorsa non credo si farà un altro anno saldo al comando.
Mia personale speranza, si cede la società e lo si accantona, con qualcun altro al comando state sicuri che questo signorino i suoi porci comodi non li farà più.
E pensare che ha quasi 72 anni, ancora pimpante ogni estate per fare i suoi intrallazzi con l'amico Preziosi.


----------



## folletto (28 Gennaio 2016)

Ho preso una decisione. Non parlerò più di questo essere e del suo capo.


----------



## Albijol (29 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se dio vuole sono gli ultimi 4 giorni di mercato di questo essere.
> Dopo gli ultimi anni, dopo aver gettato nel cesso l'estate scorsa non credo si farà un altro anno saldo al comando.



Si dice che Galliani abbia firmato un contratto di 4 anni a dicembre 2013, quindi fai un po' tu i conti...


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## mandraghe (29 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Speriamo si becchi un malanno che lo costringa a letto per una settimana, diversamente ci ritroveremo qui tra un po' di giorni a commentare qualche altro bidone inserito in rosa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Più che il film, i tre giorni del condor, sembriamo i produttori "Titanus" 
anzi il transatlantico "Titanic"


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



I Gialappi su rai 2 han preso in giro Galliani  Giorgio (milanista) l'ha chiamato CondoM XDDDD


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Adriano sei contento del gran momento della tua Juve?


----------



## arcanum (1 Febbraio 2016)

Kucka chi ce l'ha portato? (cit.)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## pazzomania (1 Febbraio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


>



Si ma ragazzi, che siano un pò lecchini è vero, ma ormai è più una gogliardata...

Ieri ironizzavano anche sul palo colpito di Icardi dicendo "E chi ce l ha portato il palo?" ..baciando la foto di Galliani...


----------



## Albijol (2 Febbraio 2016)

Chissà quanto è costata la buonuscita di De Jong, vorrei proprio saperlo, di sicuro i giornalai non tireranno mai fuori questo argomento.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Adria..... Come ti invidio!!


----------



## Tobi (2 Febbraio 2016)

JMartinez e Kondogbia, stava per fare il piu clamoroso "capolavoro" della storia del Milan.
70 milioni per due pipponi


----------



## Denni90 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> JMartinez e Kondogbia, stava per fare il piu clamoroso "capolavoro" della storia del Milan.
> 70 milioni per due pipponi



tutto il forum li voleva dai... non fate gli ipocriti...


----------



## Baggio (3 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Il Condom colpisce sempre


----------



## Danielsan (3 Febbraio 2016)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> tutto il forum li voleva dai... non fate gli ipocriti...



Vero.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Febbraio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> JMartinez e Kondogbia, stava per fare il piu clamoroso "capolavoro" della storia del Milan.
> 70 milioni per due pipponi





Denni90 ha scritto:


> tutto il forum li voleva dai... non fate gli ipocriti...



Vero, di solito gli esperti del calcio estero di questo forum ci azzeccano molto, ma stavolta hanno proprio toppato,
anche se poi non c'è mai la controprova, magari da noi entrambi facevano meglio.

C'è anche da dire che di solito è più semplice capire prima chi fallirà quasi certamente, e in questo Galliani è proprio negato, vedi Torres e gli altri errori assurdi di questi ultimi anni,

Invece prevedere l'acquisto azzeccato è sempre molto difficile, perché spesso è più un problema di adattamento mentale all'ambiente che tecnico.


----------



## DannySa (3 Febbraio 2016)

Beh bisogna anche vedere da che squadre arrivano certi giocatori, Torres quando arrivò era un emarginato al Chelsea ma fino a qualche anno prima non era così male, chiaro fu la solita figurina Panini (ops) stracotta e un giocatore senza la più minima motivazione messa in un contesto di squadra scarsa e con un allenatore alle prime armi/incapace.
Kondogbia invece giocava nel Monaco mentre Martinez a 29 anni nel Porto, è probabile che molti tifosi abbiano associato: 100 mln sul mercato ora arrivano quelli buoni, questi 2 avevano dimostrato di essere buoni giocatori in realtà mediocri, non erano proprio delle sicurezze e infatti il francese scelse l'inter mentre il mercenario Martinez andò all'Atletico (scelta obbligata considerando che avevano ceduto Mandzukic).
Per come eravamo e siamo messi noi pure il rinnovo di De Jong venne preso bene, in sostanza questa vicenda potrebbe essere utile in futuro quando invece di spenderne 30 per giocatori conosciuti "poco" e pompati un po' troppo si potrà lavorare meglio sul mercato comprando futuri campioni a cifre più contenute.
Il problema è sempre uno, trovarli e seguirli prima delle altre squadre.


----------



## Denni90 (4 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vero, di solito gli esperti del calcio estero di questo forum ci azzeccano molto, ma stavolta hanno proprio toppato,
> anche se poi non c'è mai la controprova, magari da noi entrambi facevano meglio.
> 
> C'è anche da dire che di solito è più semplice capire prima chi fallirà quasi certamente, e in questo Galliani è proprio negato, vedi Torres e gli altri errori assurdi di questi ultimi anni,
> ...



la controprova non l'avremo mai ... basandoci su quello che hanno fatto vedere in questa prima metà abbondante di stagione c'è da dire che chiunque qui dentro si sarebbe sbagliato perchè tutti sognavamo ibra-jackson-kondo
galliani sarebbe stato in questo "uno di noi"


----------



## Denni90 (4 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Beh bisogna anche vedere da che squadre arrivano certi giocatori, Torres quando arrivò era un emarginato al Chelsea ma fino a qualche anno prima non era così male, chiaro fu la solita figurina Panini (ops) stracotta e un giocatore senza la più minima motivazione messa in un contesto di squadra scarsa e con un allenatore alle prime armi/incapace.
> Kondogbia invece giocava nel Monaco mentre Martinez a 29 anni nel Porto, è probabile che molti tifosi abbiano associato: 100 mln sul mercato ora arrivano quelli buoni, questi 2 avevano dimostrato di essere buoni giocatori in realtà mediocri, non erano proprio delle sicurezze e infatti il francese scelse l'inter mentre il mercenario Martinez andò all'Atletico (scelta obbligata considerando che avevano ceduto Mandzukic).
> Per come eravamo e siamo messi noi pure il rinnovo di De Jong venne preso bene, in sostanza questa vicenda potrebbe essere utile in futuro quando invece di spenderne 30 per giocatori conosciuti "poco" e pompati un po' troppo si potrà lavorare meglio sul mercato comprando futuri campioni a cifre più contenute.
> Il problema è sempre uno, trovarli e seguirli prima delle altre squadre.



vale fino a là come discorso però perchè bacca l'abbiamo pagato 35 mln ma abbiamo fatto bingo.
il calcio vero non è fifa dove prendi e butti dentro e fa bene subito. nel calcio vero ci sta che un giocatore per millanta moviti non renda come ci si aspetti e quindi vada a giocare da un altra parte.
un esempio lampante è kucka che anche se sapevamo che giocatore fosse ( non certo un fenomeno) sta dimostrando di essersi integrato perfettamente nel gruppo e sta rendendo al massimo.
al contrario bertolacci che l'anno scorso ha fatto benino ha dimostrato di non essersi ancora ambientato mentalmente e sta soffrendo la maglia e quindi ha bisogno di + tempo... (non vale rispondere: si ma è costato 20 mln perchè sappiamo tutti che una parte di quei soldi è per il mancato rinnovo di destro... parliamoci chiaro senza prendere per il naso nessuno)


----------



## walter 22 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi è giusto menzionare anche lui, Boateng Balotelli e nessun mercato invernale... e chi ce li ha portati.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Grazie fenomeno.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (7 Febbraio 2016)

oggi come non mai si capisce chi ci farà perdere il treno champions...


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Purtroppo ti tengono perche' hai potere in lega e per i diritti tv, altrimenti meriteristi di essere preso a bastonate senza fine.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Se non fosse che ci andiamo di mezzo di noi direi che ti sta bene.


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2016)

La frecciatina "chiedete all'allenatore perché non si fanno punti con le piccole" ti deve andare di traverso


----------



## Djici (14 Febbraio 2016)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> la controprova non l'avremo mai ... basandoci su quello che hanno fatto vedere in questa prima metà abbondante di stagione c'è da dire che chiunque qui dentro si sarebbe sbagliato perchè tutti sognavamo ibra-jackson-kondo
> galliani sarebbe stato in questo "uno di noi"



Il caso Nocerino sembra non avere insegnato nulla...
Che Kondogbia e JM stiano facendo male e proprio evidente.
Ma magari giocando con IBRA le cose cambiavano.
COmunque come hai detto giustamente prima la controprova non l'avremo mai.
E GIUSTAMENTE per ora siamo TUTTI contentissimi di non averli presi (anche se Bertolacci non sta facendo meglio del francese... invece Bacca ci sta trascinando).
Ma non e proprio evidente che avrebbero fatto male da noi.

Kondogbia per esempio non sono ancora riuscito a inquadrarlo bene... non riesco a capire se deve giocare in un centrocampo a due o a tre.
Avrebbe TUTTO per fare il centrale accanto ad uno piu tecnico in un centrocampo a due.
Ma spesso ha giocato male in quella posizione e ha fatto migliori prestazioni da mezzala...

Su JM invece... in questo Milan e con quella voglia che ha dimostrato fin'ora e probabile che avrebbe fatto come Torres.


----------



## Denni90 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il caso Nocerino sembra non avere insegnato nulla...
> Che Kondogbia e JM stiano facendo male e proprio evidente.
> Ma magari giocando con IBRA le cose cambiavano.
> COmunque come hai detto giustamente prima la controprova non l'avremo mai.
> ...



si jm concordo pienamente con te... avrebbe fatto il palo della luce e niente piu...
kondo a me piaceva un sacco per quello che lo avevo visto e pensavo spaccasse il mondo. sta facendo invece una fatica boia... non saprei da noi come si sarebbe comportato...probabimente avrebbe avuto problemi come gli ha avuti tutta la nostra squadra ... adesso che facciamo meglio magari avrebbe reso di + però lo vedo troppo legnoso... non lo so...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Febbraio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Che Kondogbia e JM stiano facendo male e proprio evidente.
> Ma magari giocando con IBRA le cose cambiavano.
> 
> Kondogbia per esempio non sono ancora riuscito a inquadrarlo bene... non riesco a capire se deve giocare in un centrocampo a due o a tre.
> ...





Denni90 ha scritto:


> si jm concordo pienamente con te... avrebbe fatto il palo della luce e niente piu...
> kondo a me piaceva un sacco per quello che lo avevo visto e pensavo spaccasse il mondo. sta facendo invece una fatica boia... non saprei da noi come si sarebbe comportato...probabimente avrebbe avuto problemi come gli ha avuti tutta la nostra squadra ... adesso che facciamo meglio magari avrebbe reso di + però lo vedo troppo legnoso... non lo so...



Comunque sia questa esperienza dimostra che è una follia spendere 35/40 milioni per giocatori di queste caratteristiche, anche se Kondogbia avesse avuto un rendimento migliore.
Di giocatori più o meno simili al francese ce ne sono a bizzeffe
Quei soldi si spendono in ruoli in cui gli interpreti di grande spessore latitano, come i centrali di difesa con capacità di costruzione, i registi davanti alla difesa e gli attaccanti.


----------



## Denni90 (15 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque sia questa esperienza dimostra che è una follia spendere 35/40 milioni per giocatori di queste caratteristiche, anche se Kondogbia avesse avuto un rendimento migliore.
> Di giocatori più o meno simili al francese ce ne sono a bizzeffe
> Quei soldi si spendono in ruoli in cui gli interpreti di grande spessore latitano, come i centrali di difesa con capacità di costruzione, i registi davanti alla difesa e gli attaccanti.



a beh sicuramente... per fare un parallelo kovacic e kondogbia che sono costati gli stessi soldi, solo uno scemo li spende per kondo lasciando kovacic...
assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Djici (15 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque sia questa esperienza dimostra che è una follia spendere 35/40 milioni per giocatori di queste caratteristiche, anche se Kondogbia avesse avuto un rendimento migliore.
> Di giocatori più o meno simili al francese ce ne sono a bizzeffe
> Quei soldi si spendono in ruoli in cui gli interpreti di grande spessore latitano, come i centrali di difesa con capacità di costruzione, i registi davanti alla difesa e gli attaccanti.



Quel che dici ci puo pure stare.
Io direi solo che al di la del prezzo di Kondogbia, la cosa che NON ANDAVA BENE era di prendere SOLO il francese a metacampo.
Lui + uno tecnico e dico che ci poteva stare tranquillamente.
Ma prendere solo lui quando avevamo (e ancora oggi abbiamo) bisogno di un centrocampista tecnico e da manicomio.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Febbraio 2016)

_
*però...vediamo un po' quanto ha segnato l'anno scorso*_


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Marzo 2016)

Maledetto!


----------



## LukeLike (8 Marzo 2016)

Te ne devi annà! Te ne devi annà!


----------



## koti (8 Marzo 2016)

In confronto a Berlusconi è un angelo


----------



## Aron (8 Marzo 2016)

Questo Galliani è irriconoscibile.
Quattro anni fa stava per prendere Tevez, rifilando Pato.

Il Galliani di oggi, avrebbe lasciato perdere quel Tevez per riprendersi Borriello. 

Berlusconi vive fuori dalla realtà, ma Galliani è perfino peggio.
Ascolta solo i procuratori, si interessa solo ai giocatori che già conosce, ha antipatia verso gli uomini di Mihajlovic, su tutti Romagnoli (scontatissima la sua cessione in nome del bilancio e sostituirlo con Ranocchia o qualcuno del Genoa, a meno che non si imponga il futuro allenatore).
Si specchia nelle sue stesse azioni, è convinto che giocatori come Zapata, Montolivo, Bertolacci, Abate e altri possano fare la differenza con un allenatore capace di allenarli, e pensa di fare affari da grande dirigente riacquistando giocatori a parametro zero che avevo ceduto a prezzi relativamente alti. 

La cosa assurda è che solo Barbara si accorge di questo.
Berlusconi ha ancora un po' di fiducia in Galliani, e Marina e Piersilvio non lo vogliono mandare via. per motivi forse legati alla misteriosa liquidazione che gli spetterebbe, ignorando che tenendolo stanno perdendo più soldi. 

Qualsiasi altro dirigente sarebbe stato allontanato dalla sua carica, Galliani è l'unico intoccabile. 


Come dice Serafini, lasciamoli soli.
Contenti loro di buttare i soldi e vedere il Milan perdere status, contenti tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2016)

Non vedo l ora che il nano venda per non vedere mai più la tua faccia associata al Milan ... Sono 10 anni che ci prendi per il C sono 10 anni che se vinciamo ai il giro di tutte le TV se perdiamo neanche ti presenti ... Bella la vita è ?? 

Ma un giorno tutto questo finirà e io festeggerò ... Eccome se festeggerò ..


----------



## DannySa (15 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non vedo l ora che il nano venda per non vedere mai più la tua faccia associata al Milan ... Sono 10 anni che ci prendi per il C sono 10 anni che se vinciamo ai il giro di tutte le TV se perdiamo neanche ti presenti ... Bella la vita è ??
> 
> Ma un giorno tutto questo finirà e io festeggerò ... Eccome se festeggerò ..



Galliani più in là di quest'estate non dura, l'anno prossimo è l'ultimo anno che potrà andare a vedersi le partite allo stadio da dirigente perché dopo essere stato trovato mancante la scorsa estate (dell'intero decennio passato), con una cessione OBBLIGATA di mezzo, con un debito terribile, una gestione da principiante dei conti e dei risultati molto ma molto mediocri è indubbio che non possa prodigarsi oltre la sua avventura con noi; le ultime cartucce sono state sparate, Brocchi come ho già detto è l'ultima somarata che si potevano permettere perché di quello che sarà del Milan e del mercato da giugno in poi loro non ne hanno la minima idea.
I mercati pieni di P0 non sono più concessi, anzi, se cominciassero il mercato con P0 a gogò sarebbe un ulteriore segno di smobilitazione, questo perché dopo averci provato (diciamo) l'anno scorso si sono dimostrati ancora più incapaci di quando spendevano per ingaggi ridicoli e giocatori mediocri a 0, segno eclatante di una resa e di una rassegnazione importante, avessero voluto dare continuità allo scorso mercato avrebbero stanziato un altro po' di soldi, avrebbero gestito meglio il mercato di gennaio, non avrebbero allontanato uno come Sinisa con la finale di CI di mezzo, invece in questa situazione sono con le spalle al muro, loro sanno benissimo che o vendono ora o non vendono più e ci perderanno tempo, soldi e faccia (sebbene quella sia già bella rovinata da un pezzo).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2016)

Ripropongo:


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Letame.


----------



## Theochedeo (26 Aprile 2016)

Ma come si fa a lavorare nel settore da 30 anni senza capire che i rinforzi andavano fatti a centrocampo? COME SI FA?


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Hai le ore contate, maiale!


----------



## martinmilan (27 Aprile 2016)

gagliani resta!!! non te ne andare!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

spero proprio di non vederti mai piu.. mai più associato ai nostri colori.. 
un giorno sapremo tutta la verità tra te , il pizzaiolo e il Genoa


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Aprile 2016)

Bisogna decidere chi avrà l'eventuale onore di mettere l'ultimo commento su questo topic...fate le vostre offerte


----------



## alcyppa (27 Aprile 2016)

L'ultimo eventuale commento DEVE essere:


SIAMO A POSTO COSì


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2016)

Secondo me date troppo per scontato il suo siluramento. Ho il terrore che il mercato estivo lo farà ancora lui.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> L'ultimo eventuale commento DEVE essere:
> 
> 
> SIAMO A POSTO COSì



io opterei per un "al 99,9999999999% vado in pensione"


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me date troppo per scontato il suo siluramento. Ho il terrore che il mercato estivo lo farà ancora lui.




se va via Silvio va via lui...questo è certo


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> se va via Silvio va via lui...questo è certo




Il fatto è che Silvio non va. Di sicuro rimane con una carica in mano.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che Silvio non va. Di sicuro rimane con una carica in mano.



col 30% non comandi nulla...poi si parla di 100% nel giro di un anno quindi se vende è come se fosse fuori...al max farà come Moratti una sorta di presidente onorario...ma Galliani così come Branca sparirà...ovviamente dando per scontata la cessione se no si parla del nulla...


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> col 30% non comandi nulla...poi si parla di 100% nel giro di un anno quindi se vende è come se fosse fuori...al max farà come Moratti una sorta di presidente onorario...ma Galliani così come Branca sparirà...ovviamente dando per scontata la cessione se no si parla del nulla...



Non credo che Branca sia andato il giorno dopo l'entrata di Tohir.

Comunque c'è troppo poco tempo. Come potrebbero fare altrimenti ? Questi non saprebbero proprio come muoversi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non credo che Branca sia andato il giorno dopo l'entrata di Tohir.
> 
> Comunque c'è troppo poco tempo. Come potrebbero fare altrimenti ? Questi non saprebbero proprio come muoversi.



se firmi in sto weekend hai tutto il tempo per mettere un direttore tecnico tuo...infatti si parla di Lippi (anche se nn mi convince)...Galliani senza Berlusconi non esiste...cmq le mie sono solo idee personalissime non ho nessuna fonte quindi ne so quanto te


----------



## kollaps (27 Aprile 2016)

Galliani è un manager ed in una società di azionisti, vengono decisi per votazione da questi ultimi.
Ovviamente fino ad ora ha sempre scelto Fininvest (Berlusconi) e non c'era motivo per lui di cacciare Galliani...ma una volta che la maggioranza passa nelle mani di qualcun'altro, allora il futuro di Galliani sarà esclusivamente deciso da quest'ultimo.
A meno che siano stati presi dei preaccordi durante le trattative, ma credo che possano riguardare più Barbara che il pelato.


----------



## Djici (27 Aprile 2016)

Mandare via Galliani e come comprare Messi.
Orgasmo


----------



## Albijol (27 Aprile 2016)

Galliani ha 7 vite come i gatti: sono sicuro che verrà ceduto il Milan prima di agosto, come sono sicuro che *il Condor farà di tutto *per rimanere altri due tre anni, chiunque sia il nuovo padrone.


----------



## smallball (27 Aprile 2016)

non ci mancherai...per nulla


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Galliani ha 7 vite come i gatti: sono sicuro che verrà ceduto il Milan prima di agosto, come sono sicuro che *il Condor farà di tutto *per rimanere altri due tre anni, chiunque sia il nuovo padrone.



Guarda che Galliani è un condor, non un felino.
Quante vite hanno i condor? io penso una, prima o poi planano vedrai...


----------



## Albijol (27 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Guarda che Galliani è un condor, non un felino.
> Quante vite hanno i condor? io penso una, prima o poi planano vedrai...



Lo spero, ma ripensando a come ha liquidato in quattro e quattr'otto la figlia del padrone, state pur certi che lotterà fino alla fine.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lo spero, ma ripensando a come ha liquidato in quattro e quattr'otto la figlia del padrone, state pur certi che lotterà fino alla fine.



Ultim'ora Milan: rivelato il capo della cordata cinese: è Galliani


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

No raga l ultima frase dovrà essere : " per la mia pensione filtra CAUTO OTTIMISMO "


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milan: rivelato il capo della cordata cinese: è Galliani


----------



## Djici (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No raga l ultima frase dovrà essere : " per la mia pensione filtra CAUTO OTTIMISMO "



Cauto ottimismo... non arriva nessuno se non parte nessuno... siamo a posto cosi... diversa fiscalita spagnola... 

Dovra fare una frase con tutto questo.


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No raga l ultima frase dovrà essere : " per la mia pensione filtra CAUTO OTTIMISMO "



"Al 99,9% non me ne vado"


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Milan: rivelato il capo della cordata cinese: è Galliani



ahahahah


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2016)

Ennesima presa per i fondelli. Al tifoso milanista va il premio pazienza di Giobbe. Da altre parti lo avrebbero lapidato in pubblica piazza.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2016)

Comunque la trovata di andarsene per spezzare la determinazione degli azionisti e prenderli sulla stanchezza è geniale. Con un botta e risposta sarebbe uscito con le ossa rotte.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque la trovata di andrsene per spezzare la determinazione degli azionisti e prenderli sulla stanchezza è geniale. Con un botta e risposta sarebbe uscito con le ossa rotte.




Ma dove, ecco il vero motivo del ritardo:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Alle Ore 18:05 E' stato portato un vassoio di tartine e panini all’ufficio di Galliani



Stava aspettando le manducanda, ecco perché ha sospeso il CDA.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2016)

Oggi ha dimostrato di essere un mafioso senza nessun interesse al di fuori di delinquere coi soldi della nostra squadra del cuore.

Speriamo possa presto interrompersi qualche funzione vitale


----------



## hiei87 (28 Aprile 2016)

Se anche, nella sua demenza senile, per puro caso berlusconi dovesse convincersi a cedere il Milan (impossibile secondo me), ci sarebbe da sormontare l'ostacolo più grande. Quest'uomo sa benissimo che certe cose potrebbe farle soltanto con una proprietà inesistente come quella attuale, e sa bene come intortare il vecchio.
Finchè ci sarà lui, non c'è nessuna possibilità che il Milan torni una squadra dignitosa.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Aprile 2016)

Se riesci a riscattare Balotelli spero che qualcuno ti metta le mani addosso, pezzo di fango.


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

Ma è poi tornato in tribuna o è sparito da qualche parte?


----------



## koti (1 Maggio 2016)

Fossimo a Roma non sarebbe vivo.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (1 Maggio 2016)

Non avevo ancora visto l'intervista al Gallo e pensavo non avesse veramente detto che siamo l'ultima squadra ad aver vinto il campionato prima dei ladroni e la penultima champions "italiana"... rabbrividisco! Maledetto delinquente infame, ti venisse sonno!


----------



## malos (2 Maggio 2016)

In confronto Frank Underwood è una mammoletta.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2016)

No, non è photoshoppata. L'ha detto davvero.


----------



## DannySa (3 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No, non è photoshoppata. L'ha detto davvero.



Ha ragione, meglio non giocarle le partite tanto a che serve? 0 punti tutti zitti.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ha ragione, meglio non giocarle le partite tanto a che serve? 0 punti tutti zitti.



Davvero ha detto ciò??? Vuoi vedere che poi il problema dei gol presi e/o realizzati sono le porte??? 
Qua mancano solo bianconiglio e il bruco che fuma. Anzi no, forse abbiamo anche questi....


----------



## DannySa (3 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Davvero ha detto ciò??? Vuoi vedere che poi il problema dei gol presi e/o realizzati sono le porte???
> Qua mancano solo bianconiglio e il bruco che fuma. Anzi no, forse abbiamo anche questi....



No non sono le porte, sono le partite.
Bisognerebbe vietare le partite nel gioco del calcio.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No, non è photoshoppata. L'ha detto davvero.



Questa è una di quelle fesserie che metteva in bocca a Inzaghi: "io vedo i ragazzi come lavorano durante la settimana, il problema sono le partite"


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Maggio 2016)

delirio puro.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Maggio 2016)

In tutto il casotto di questi giorni il buon AG cosa starà tramando?

Dubito che si lasci scippare la vacca grassa senza muovere un dito...ho paura che al momento topico questo qua possa fare qualche mossa: ovviamente non a favore della cessione.


----------



## Djici (7 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No, non è photoshoppata. L'ha detto davvero.



L ha detto ... non ci possible credere. Quando non giochiamo non perdiamo. Lol


----------



## robs91 (7 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me sono lui e il suo giro il maggiore ostacolo ad una cessione.Mi sbaglierò ma ho questa convinzione.
Parliamo di uno che ha messo a cuccia la figlia del capo,non so se mi spiego.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sono lui e il suo giro il maggiore ostacolo ad una cessione.Mi sbaglierò ma ho questa convinzione.
> Parliamo di uno che ha messo a cuccia la figlia del capo,non so se mi spiego.



Non solo. Dopo la morte di silvio, sarà lui o qualcuno strettamente legato a lui a rilevare il Milan, in modo da avere ancora più libertà di fare i suoi comodi.
Eccole le mani italiane...


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Maggio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non solo. Dopo la morte di silvio, sarà lui o qualcuno strettamente legato a lui a rilevare il Milan, in modo da avere ancora più libertà di fare i suoi comodi.
> Eccole le mani italiane...



una persona ha poter fin dove glielo si lascia avere.
a buon intenditor...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2016)

Satana.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Maggio 2016)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> una persona ha poter fin dove glielo si lascia avere.
> a buon intenditor...



Ormai è troppo tardi...ha esteso i tentacoli ovunque. E' praticamente onnipotente, per quanto riguarda le vicende legate al Milan....


----------



## koti (7 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sono lui e il suo giro il maggiore ostacolo ad una cessione.Mi sbaglierò ma ho questa convinzione.
> Parliamo di uno che ha messo a cuccia la figlia del capo,non so se mi spiego.


Parliamo di un'offerta di 700 milioni, Fininvest non rifiuta tutti quei soldi per far contento l'amichetto di merende del padre.


----------



## robs91 (7 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Parliamo di un'offerta di 700 milioni, Fininvest non rifiuta tutti quei soldi per far contento l'amichetto di merende del padre.



La stessa Finivest che continua a tenersi uno che gli causa milioni di perdite da ripianare ad ogni bilancio.E comuque ricorda che Finivest=Berlusconi.


----------



## koti (7 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> La stessa Finivest che continua a tenersi uno che gli causa milioni di perdite da ripianare ad ogni bilancio.E comuque ricorda che Finivest=Berlusconi.


Secondo me Berlusconi non si sottomette al volere di nessuno, se vuole una cosa la fa, là in mezzo è il padrone assoluto, ha l'ultima parola su qualsiasi cosa. Galliani rimane sulla poltrona perchè probabilmente le sue politiche coincidono con gli interessi personali di Berlusconi (o più semplicemente di quello che fa il geometra se ne sbatte completamente). Lui è il presidente, il padrone, ha il potere di mandare via chiunque. Se il nano volesse veramente vendere (e probabilmente non vuole) in che modo Galliani potrebbe impedire tutto ciò, minacciandolo? Mi sembra fantascienza, l'ego del nano è talmente grande e spropositato che non consentirebbe mai a nessuno di farsi mettere i piedi in testa, figuariamoci da un suo sottoposto.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Maggio 2016)

Spero si vada in Europa solo per rovinare la festa a 'sto pezzente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2016)

Sto guardando il Genoa per capire chi compreremo il prossimo anno ... Per me De Maio e Laxalt e il Pavoloso ...

Che DEGRADO


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto guardando il Genoa per capire chi compreremo il prossimo anno ... Per me De Maio e Laxalt e il Pavoloso ...
> 
> Che DEGRADO



Soprannome già trovato  O' Pavoloso


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Soprannome già trovato  O' Pavoloso



 hahahah


----------



## smallball (8 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto guardando il Genoa per capire chi compreremo il prossimo anno ... Per me De Maio e Laxalt e il Pavoloso ...
> 
> Che DEGRADO



Pavoloso e' geniale...


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2016)

E un altro anno è passato, caro Adrianone. E anche quest'anno ci hai regalato una caterva di perle. Come dimenticare l'investimento di 8 mln per un giocatore di serie B che era libero a zero ? Oppure quel tuo tronfio sorrisetto quando hai dichiarato di aver comprato un giocatore da 30 mln basandoti sul tabellino dell'album panini ?


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Devi schiattare.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Maggio 2016)

90 milioni per arrivare settimi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Maggio 2016)

Chiaramente in una qualsiasi società anche non di calcio con 90 milioni spesi malissimo e un settimo posto sarebbe silurato domani mattina .... In una società normale , non al Milan .


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Maggio 2016)

90M spesi per avere 5 punti in più.

Bravo, avanti così


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2016)

#ultracompetitivi
#siamoapostocosì
#ilmercatoinentrataèchiuso
#senonescenessunononarrivanessuno
#graziepresidente
#raiolaquantotidevo?Nonmiricordo
#raiolaquandriscattiamobalotelli?
#verme
#schifoso
#lurido
#mafioso
#figliodimignotta


----------



## DannySa (15 Maggio 2016)

Bisogna solo sistemare il problema delle partite e tutto sarà risolto, non sono i giocatori ma le partite che ci fanno perdere.
Ancora complimenti per l'ennesima stagione trionfale, tieni botta anche quest'estate, fenomeno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto guardando il Genoa per capire chi compreremo il prossimo anno ... Per me De Maio e Laxalt e il Pavoloso ...
> 
> Che DEGRADO


Rilancio con De Maio, Dzemaili e Pavoletti. Tris d'assi.


----------



## Aron (17 Maggio 2016)

Ha perso completamente il contatto con la realtà più di Berlusconi.


----------



## Aron (17 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rilancio con De Maio, Dzemaili e Pavoletti. Tris d'assi.



Oltre a quelli del Genoa:

De Maio
Dzemaili
Pavoletti

un pacchetto da 18 milioni + Suso.

aggiungiamo questi:
Dzeko 14 milioni
Balotelli 10 milioni
Kovacic 20 milioni
Ranocchia 10 milioni
Vazquez 20 milioni

Questo il mercato che farebbe se i cinesi gli lasciassero carta bianca con un budget da 100 milioni.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rilancio con De Maio, Dzemaili e Pavoletti. Tris d'assi.



Ti sei dimenticato di lui:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il tamarrissimo Armando Izzo


----------



## GLIFO (18 Maggio 2016)

Ricorda Starace, buffo e pedissequo esecutore degli ordini del duce, anche dei più assurdi ma alla fine Mussolini un calcio al sedere lo diede. Penso ne sappia talmente tante che la sola idea che apra il libro lo terrorizzi unitamente alla voglia di lasciare il conto della buona uscita ai cinesi.


----------



## wildfrank (18 Maggio 2016)

Se esiste un curriculum delle eroiche gesta del gallo, che qualcuno le faccia recapitare ai nuovi ( speriamo ) proprietari della società, il prima possibile.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Maggio 2016)

Quest'uomo è il male assoluto.


----------



## Butcher (18 Maggio 2016)

Decedi.


----------



## Alkampfer (18 Maggio 2016)

stase giannino è chiuso, vieni da noi


----------



## kolao95 (24 Maggio 2016)




----------



## DannySa (24 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


>



Ma è morto per caso?


----------



## sbrodola (24 Maggio 2016)

Non so se si possono mettere link esterni, ma "L'Ultimo Uomo" (ottima rivista sportiva online) ha pubblicato oggi un articolo sulla storia di Galliani al Milan. Da leggere.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Maggio 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Non so se si possono mettere link esterni, ma "L'Ultimo Uomo" (ottima rivista sportiva online) ha pubblicato oggi un articolo sulla storia di Galliani al Milan. Da leggere.



Leggo spessissimo quel blog. Fecero un articolo su Galliani già 2-3 anni fa e ieri ne hanno fatto uno sulla situazione del Milan vissuta da quattro tifosi rossoneri e praticamente si dicevano le stesse cose che diciamo qui.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Maggio 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Non so se si possono mettere link esterni, ma "L'Ultimo Uomo" (ottima rivista sportiva online) ha pubblicato oggi un articolo sulla storia di Galliani al Milan. Da leggere.



l ho letto, molto interessante!


----------



## Il Genio (25 Maggio 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Non so se si possono mettere link esterni, ma "L'Ultimo Uomo" (ottima rivista sportiva online) ha pubblicato oggi un articolo sulla storia di Galliani al Milan. Da leggere.



Su tuo invito l'ho letto, bellissimo pezzo.

La cosa che mi ha fatto sorridere sono le parole di agnelli all'epoca del nostro ingaggio di Donadoni:
_ Donadoni è stato il primo pezzo che ci ha strappato. L’Atalanta era nostra assidua fornitrice da un sacco di tempo, e quello fu un segnale chiaro, un segno forte: di svolta drastica, di cambiamento radicale. Nulla, e nessuno, sarebbe rimasto come prima»._

Conferma, caso mai ce ne fosse bisogno, che il nostro calcio è juve davanti e dietro tutti quanti, l'importante è che i gobbi siano primi inter pares (che poi pares non sono e saranno mai).
Le squadre cosiddette di provincia sopravvivono per fare da bacino alla juve, a costi irrisori senza la benchè minima asta, al punto che l'ingaggio di Donadoni fu un fulmine a ciel sereno, qualcuno aveva osato infrangere il monopolio.

Berlusconi ha spezzato questo monopolio, tant'è che sull'onda del suo arrivo abbiamo avuto un periodo calcistico nel nostro paese in cui lo scudetto è stato vinto da 6 squadre diverse da quella torinese: Milan, Inter, Napoli, Sampdoria, Roma e Lazio, oltre ai gobbi che per contratto devono esserci sempre e comunque a danno di una o dell'altra.

Poi Calciopoli, che agli occhi di tutti è stata la giusta punizione inflitta ai gobbi ma che, in realtà, è servita a rimettere ordine in una società nella quale un uomo solo stava prendendo il potere che non gli spettava: Moggi.
Poi tutto è rientrato nei canoni nostrani.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

Addio brutto uomo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Non so se si possono mettere link esterni, ma "L'Ultimo Uomo" (ottima rivista sportiva online) ha pubblicato oggi un articolo sulla storia di Galliani al Milan. Da leggere.


Letto, letto... ormai sono un _aficionado_ de l'Ultimo Uomo, sono grandiosi. Inutile dire che l'analisi è perfetta. Inoltre è molto interessante anche la storia del condor al Milan, che mette in evidenza come, nella costruzione dei grandi cicli, il condor abbia combinato poco o nulla, ma, viceversa, sia stato protagonista di tutte le annate negative.


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Maggio 2016)

"Il DS è una figura superata." cit.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

Arriverà presto il giorno in cui dovremo chiudere questo sciagurato topic!


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Arriverà presto il giorno in cui dovremo chiudere questo sciagurato topic!



Non vedo l'ora..


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Non so se si possono mettere link esterni, ma "L'Ultimo Uomo" (ottima rivista sportiva online) ha pubblicato oggi un articolo sulla storia di Galliani al Milan. Da leggere.



Molto interessante.


----------



## Hammer (25 Maggio 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Non so se si possono mettere link esterni, ma "L'Ultimo Uomo" (ottima rivista sportiva online) ha pubblicato oggi un articolo sulla storia di Galliani al Milan. Da leggere.



Grande blog quello, pieno di persone competenti


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Arriverà presto il giorno in cui dovremo chiudere questo sciagurato topic!



Lo speriamo tutti


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

si ma il giorno che lo chiuderemo TUTTI e ripeto TUTTI gli utenti del forum scriveranno un loro personali INSULTO che rimarrà nella storia per le generazioni future .


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si ma il giorno che lo chiuderemo TUTTI e ripeto TUTTI gli utenti del forum scriveranno un loro personali INSULTO che rimarrà nella storia per le generazioni future .



Allora spero che ci sarà il permesso di insultare liberamente il personaggio in questione, anche in maniera grave e la chiusura del topic solo agli utenti ospiti, solo per questo topic e solo per quei momenti.
Sarebbe bellissimo e liberatorio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Allora spero che ci sarà il permesso di insultare liberamente il personaggio in questione, anche in maniera grave e la chiusura del topic solo agli utenti ospiti, solo per questo topic e solo per quei momenti.
> Sarebbe bellissimo e liberatorio.



mi becco pure il ban di una settimana pur di insultare sto escremento...


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> mi becco pure il ban di una settimana pur di insultare sto escremento...



E poi ci sarebbe la corsa a registrarsi sul forum, sarebbe geniale ragazzi


----------



## smallball (25 Maggio 2016)

sara' un piacere esprimere la propria opinione...


----------



## 666psycho (25 Maggio 2016)

sei un cancro! farabutto!


----------



## martinmilan (26 Maggio 2016)

lancio l'hashtag: #adrianoresta

chi mi segue?


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2016)

L'hai sentita la campana ieri sera vecchio condor ammuffito??


----------



## kolao95 (26 Maggio 2016)

La sua dipartita equivarrebbe a vincere altre 7 Champions.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> lancio l'hashtag: #adrianoresta
> 
> chi mi segue?



per carità, poi quello la prende seriamente e rimane sul serio


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> per carità, poi quello la prende seriamente e rimane sul serio



Se sa che non può più fare le sue zozzerie con procuratori e amici vari se ne va lui e di corsa..ma crediamo davvero gli interessi lavorare per il Milan a questo squallido uomo?..probabilmente passerà al Genoa o se ne andrà in pensione...immagino la fila per ingaggiare sto relitto


----------



## mark (26 Maggio 2016)

L'unica cosa che frena un po' il mio entusiasmo è la possibilità che questo essere rimanga ancora a fare il mercato.. Spero proprio di no, l'unica cosa che accetterei è Berlusconi presidente onorario, poi mandare via tutti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2016)

Il miglior dirigente del mondo


----------



## DannySa (26 Maggio 2016)

A parte gli scherzi, Galliani lo usano o come suonatore di citofoni o come usciere a Casa Milan.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Maggio 2016)

Già mi manchi Adriano!!! resta ti prego ahahahahahah


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il miglior dirigente del mondo




"Sono andato a Madrid e hanno aperto la sede anche se ero senza appuntamento", chissà quanta polvere dovranno ingoiare i cinesi prima di arrivare a questi livelli


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> "Sono andato a Madrid e hanno aperto la sede anche se ero senza appuntamento", chissà quanta polvere dovranno ingoiare i cinesi prima di arrivare a questi livelli


E grazie che gli facevano trovare le porte sempre aperte o che lo facevano entrare senza appuntamento. In questi anni grazie a Galliani siamo diventati la discarica d'Europa e d'Italia, chi altro poteva andare a prendersi i vari Kaka, Torres, Essien e simili se non l'amicone Galliani?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2016)

E questo qua è nella hall of fame del calcio italiano... Roba da matti. Per me è il dirigente più incompetente e più in malafede del calcio mondiale. Il male assoluto... E pure gobbo.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Già mi manchi Adriano!!! resta ti prego ahahahahahah


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2016)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E questo qua è nella hall of fame del calcio italiano... Roba da matti. Per me è il dirigente più incompetente e più in malafede del calcio mondiale. Il male assoluto... E pure gobbo.



"il più grande dirigente del mondo".

Per non dimenticare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2016)

"Io sono legato a Silvio Berlusconi per sempre, mi occuperò di calcio e di Milan finchè ci sarà lui" (cit.)

Si si come no, questo è più incollato al potere di un politico.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Maggio 2016)

Sto qua con 150 milioni a questo punto non farebbe prima a comprarsi il Genoa e diventarne il presidente?


----------



## Hellscream (29 Maggio 2016)

Valar Morghulis.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2016)

io ho una gran paura .. che intorno a lui si scateni la tempesta ma questo schifoso riesca a restare attaccato alla poltrona come il peggiore dei politici italioti .


----------



## Alkampfer (30 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Valar Morghulis.



avada kedavra.


----------



## malos (2 Giugno 2016)

Questo qui zitto zitto...


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2016)

E' incredibile come quest'uomo sembra stia perennemente in stato di ebbrezza.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2016)

Speriamo che il Dottore non si offenda a causa del nostro sarcasmo e che possa lavorare serenamente quest'estate


----------



## 666psycho (5 Giugno 2016)

Sinceramente penso che sia la persone che odio di più al mondo, e non scherzo! lo odio di più di certe persone che mi hanno fatto del male!


----------



## DannySa (5 Giugno 2016)

Anche se è vecchiotta è sempre un piacere ripostarla


----------



## kolao95 (5 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Anche se è vecchiotta è sempre un piacere ripostarla



AHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA, chi è il genio che ha creato questa roba?


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Al nano diciamo di vendere ma tu, Grima Vermilinguo devi solo sotterrarti!!!


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Giugno 2016)

Devi sparire per sempre.

Mostro.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Giugno 2016)

Crepa.


----------



## Butcher (6 Giugno 2016)

dannysa ha scritto:


> anche se è vecchiotta è sempre un piacere ripostarla



ahahaha poli!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Anche se è vecchiotta è sempre un piacere ripostarla



C'e' anche Furio! Ci sono proprio tutti!!


----------



## malos (8 Giugno 2016)

Me li vedo in questi giorni, lui Brocchi, giornalai lecchini e compagnia cantante fare sedute tipo setta con i cappucci, candele anche sacrificando animali o vergini sull'altare dell'Italmilan.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Spero che un giorno si chiuda questo topic.... e voglio esserci quando succederà...


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Gallo più potente che mai, questa volta con i soldi italocinesi


----------



## robs91 (17 Giugno 2016)

No ma Galliani è solo un dipendente finivest,non conta nulla.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Giugno 2016)

Un'altra estate a rodermi il fegato, maledetto maiale


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il Gallo più potente che mai, questa volta con i soldi italocinesi



Stiamo attendendo i primi colpi, immagino la soddisfazione per essere ancora lì a fare mercato dopo la scorsa estate e dopo tutto quello che è successo, ancora lì a trattare i giocatori al ristorante, a creare delle telenovele positive per tenere buoni i tifosi illusi, a rifugiarsi dietro i soliti giocatori mediocri che strapagherà, perché ormai quello può fare, colpi mediocri a prezzi alti.


----------



## malos (17 Giugno 2016)

Io di natura non odio nessuno ma ci fosse uno sarebbe questo. L'ho detto molte volte, allo sfinimento, che andrà prima via dal milan berlusca che questo. E' una roba immonda bisogna fare qualcosa e subito.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Giugno 2016)

E quando t'ammazzano a te..


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

Che sia maledetto.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2016)

Voglio vederlo appeso a testa in giù in piazza sto infame maledetto... che tu possa soffrire le pene dell'inferno lurido figlio di buona donna


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2016)

Ma solo io preferisco sacrificare un anno di mercato per mandare via subito questo qui ?


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io preferisco sacrificare un anno di mercato per mandare via subito questo qui ?



Il fatto é che questo qui non lo mandi via ne subito ne l'anno prossimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2016)

Presente, passato e futuro in un'unica immagine.


----------



## malos (18 Giugno 2016)

Sarà l'ultimo topic di quelli presenti ora in questa sezione ad essere chiuso, ci scommetto.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2016)

Ma tutte le inchieste nelle quali era coinvolto che fine hanno fatto?


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2016)

Gli auguro di spendere in medicine tutti i soldi che si è intascato grazie ai suoi loschi affari


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma tutte le inchieste nelle quali era coinvolto che fine hanno fatto?



Facendosi difendere dagli avvocati di Berlusconi, a questo non lo schiaffano dentro nemmeno se ammazza qualcuno


----------



## mandraghe (18 Giugno 2016)

Maledetto diavolo, il giorno in cui te ne andrai sarà dichiarato festa nazionale della liberazione milanista.

Questo schifoso ci sta preparando un bel piatto di letame, condito con le lodi dei servili giornalai. 

Oltre al danno ci prenderà allegramente per il culo facendosi intervistare dai professionisti del leccaculismo durante le presentazioni dei bidoni strapagati. Dove ovviamente i suoi giullari decanteranno le gesta mitologiche del Condor che una volta di più sarà definito il "Re del Mercato".


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2016)

Persona infima e viscida


----------



## smallball (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma tutte le inchieste nelle quali era coinvolto che fine hanno fatto?



mistero...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma tutte le inchieste nelle quali era coinvolto che fine hanno fatto?


Su Wikipedia, questo corrotto, ha una voce soltanto per le vicende giudiziarie: falso in bilancio per l'acquisto di Medusa Film, falso in bilancio col Milan, concorso in banca rotta del Parma, oltre, naturalmente, a Calciopoli e quelle poche cose che sono trapelate sulla vicenda Infront-Sky. Tutto insabbiato, ovviamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2016)

Questo è il diavolo in persona ... Comincio a pensare che non ci libereremo mai di lui .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2016)

Desidero ardentemente si spenga.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Giugno 2016)

Sto panzone pelato coi denti gialli è ogni giorno sempre più insopportabile.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Giugno 2016)

Lo odio a morte. Pezzente, vattene.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] e [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Ragazzi evitiamo ste robe. Su!


----------



## Albijol (22 Giugno 2016)

Con la firma slittata a luglio, il mercato bloccato fino a quella data, il Fuggitivo come allenatore e Galliani ancora al potere rassegniamoci ad altri 6 mesi minimo sprecati. Ma era tutto (tranne l'operazione di Silvio) ampiamente preventivabile. IMHO assaggeremo il vero Milan cinese da giugno 2017 oppure da gennaio 2017 se Galliani dovesse sbagliare tutte le scelte (e a quel punto si spera verrebbe finalmente eliminato).


----------



## pennyhill (25 Giugno 2016)

Lo scrivo per non “sporcare” topic che trattano di altri argomenti.  Ma dando una rapida occhiata alla storia, si capisce che anche nell’eventuale costruzione del famoso “Ital-Milan” non sarebbe la persona adatta. 
Il primo nucleo, quello già presente con l’arrivo di Berlusconi, Galliani se lo ritrova quasi tutto a Milanello. 
Quindi i vari Baresi, Costacurta, Galli, Maldini, Tassotti, Albertini, Virdis, Evani. E per più o meno dieci anni non ha dovuto lavorare in quel senso (si sono aggiunti, Ancelotti, Donadoni, Massaro, pochi altri, c’è stata la follia Lentini) .

Ovviamente in quel periodo nonostante la vittoria di qualche inutile torneo, dal vivaio non usciva più nulla, se non De Zerbi  Maiolo  Cardone  Daino  Maccarone , Mohammed Aliyu Datti. Di positivo c'è che almeno si arrivò ad Ambrosini e al camerata.
Chiuso quel ciclo, senza alcun apporto dalle giovanili, ha iniziato con Maini, Comandini, De Ascentis, Donati, Gattuso, (uno buono doveva esserci, ringraziando sempre la presenza di Costacurta, Maldini) Giunti. Poi fortunatamente a lui si sono aggiunti campioni affermati come Nesta e Inzaghi, e qui era difficile sbagliare.

Quindi quando mi si dice "non ci vedo Galliani dietro l'operazione Lapadula", allora per me bisogna fare qualche considerazione. Chiusa l'epoca d'oro del primo ciclo di italiani, viene fuori che ricevendo poco dal vivaio, è andato sul sicuro (Nesta, Inzaghi), mentre in altri casi più vicini a Lapadula, ha sbattuto il muso con Maini, Comandini, De Ascentis, Donati, Tonetto, Pippo Maniero!, Gattuso (il sopravvissuto). Ci sarebbe anche Pirlo, ma nel suo caso si può parlare di Sliding Doors.

Mi sono ripetuto non so quante volte, solo per dire che ci provò già a costruire un Ital-Milan, ma:

Senza alcun apporto dal settore giovanile (trascurato ovviamente anche per colpa sua)
Senza alcun apporto dal settore giovanile (trascurato ovviamente anche per colpa sua)

E tendenzialmente prendendo parecchie cantonate. 
Senza comunque dimenticare la presenza di *Ariedo Braida*.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

Ciro l'immortale gli fa una pippa, questo secondo me sopravviverà anche a Berlusconi


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ciro l'immortale gli fa una pippa, questo secondo me sopravviverà anche a Berlusconi



Qualcuno aveva dubbi?

Mi auguro solo che non ci sia lui dietro questi "cinesi".


----------



## robs91 (28 Giugno 2016)

La clausola investimenti ahahaha,semmai la clausola Galliani.Se agirà in autonomia(come penso) per altri tre anni è la fine.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Giugno 2016)

.
[MENTION=1822]BossKilla7[/MENTION] meglio evitare, tanto non serve a niente.


----------



## Albijol (4 Luglio 2016)

Se si fa soffiare pure Pjaca allora comincio con le macumbe su di lui


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se si fa soffiare pure Pjaca allora comincio con le macumbe su di lui


Pjaca come Kondogbia.


----------



## Aragorn (4 Luglio 2016)

L'8 luglio iniziano ufficialmente le sue vacanze, feste e relax a Forte dei Marmi fino al 31 agosto


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Luglio 2016)




----------



## hiei87 (9 Luglio 2016)

Continuo a sostenere che il modo migliore di spendere i 100 milioni di budget sia pagare la buonuscita a questo omuncolo, e iniziare a far mercato dall'anno prossimo.
Anche stavolta, è riuscito a prendere tutti in giro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Luglio 2016)

cinesi cacciatelo vi prego, non se ne può più, mettete Topo Gigio a fare il mercato ma tutti tranne lui


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Luglio 2016)

Sicuramente meglio un mercato immobile che uno gestito da lui. Favorisce gli avversari e crea a loro delle opportunità.


----------



## malos (10 Luglio 2016)

Nella prossima vita voglio essere Galliani, non fare una mazza avendo il conto in banca di un piccolo stato, sfondarmi di alcool con gli amici di merende, mangiare come non ci fosse un domani, avere un potere che nessuno scalfisce, essere accompagnato sempre da signorine più giovani, prendere tutti per il culo allegramente.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2016)

Quest'uomo è incapace a fare qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Luglio 2016)

quando succederà quello che deve succedere mi sbronzerò fino ad andare in coma etilico a vita....infame gobbo...ci fai vergognare di essere milanisti verme...


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2016)

Speriamo che l'affare Pjaca sia uno degli ultimi scempi di questo rottame che oramai non riesce più a vincere uno scontro di mercato da secoli.

Credo che l'ultimo giocatore decente, ambito da altre squadre, che sia riuscito a prendere sia stato Pato: correva l'anno 2007.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

Ti devono fisicamente togliere di mezzo.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Luglio 2016)

Ogni estate riesce a distruggere ogni nostra speranza. Un giorno dovrà pur morire anche lui....di certo, prima di quel giorno, non ce ne libereremo


----------



## DannySa (10 Luglio 2016)

Grazie per aver cominciato un altro mercato in maniera squisita.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Speriamo che l'affare Pjaca sia uno degli ultimi scempi di questo rottame che oramai non riesce più a vincere uno scontro di mercato da secoli.
> 
> Credo che l'ultimo giocatore decente, ambito da altre squadre, che sia riuscito a prendere sia stato Pato: correva l'anno 2007.



È bene ricordare che all'epoca c'era ancora Leonardo, se no col bip che lo prendeva


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> È bene ricordare che all'epoca c'era ancora Leonardo, se no col bip che lo prendeva



Con Leonardo c'era anche Braida: due figure che evidentemente impedivano al demonio incravattato di poter fare i suoi loschi affari indisturbato. Non a caso li ha eliminati, coi risultati che tutti sappiamo: Milan distrutto e polpette a go go.


----------



## Love (10 Luglio 2016)

senza questo qui ma con uno degno al suo posto saremmo andati bene anche con i non soldi di Berlusconi...con i cinesi abbiamo risolto poco se il mercato lo continua a fare questo cialtrone...#unaltrastagioneandataaputt ....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2016)

Dirigente di sterco.
http://www.milanworld.net/il-clientelismo-di-adriano-galliani-parte-i-vt38445.html
http://www.milanworld.net/il-clientelismo-di-adriano-galliani-parte-ii-vt38446.html


----------



## wildfrank (10 Luglio 2016)

Al Museo delle cere...


----------



## Dapone (11 Luglio 2016)

Che pippa colossale. Non conta più nulla. Perculato da tutti. 
Allo stesso tempo intoccabile.
Io non ci posso credere.
Fino quando ci saranno questi personaggi, in Italia il calcio non farà progressi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2016)

- Incompetente
- Senza soldi, con budget 0
- Non conta più nulla a livello internazionale
- Dubbi che agisca in malafede

Questo Galliani summer edition 2016 è il peggio possibile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> - Incompetente
> - Senza soldi, con budget 0
> - Non conta più nulla a livello internazionale
> - Dubbi che agisca in malafede
> ...



E deve ancora sfoderare la mossa Bertolacci e Rodrigo Ely


----------



## 666psycho (12 Luglio 2016)

Dapone ha scritto:


> Che pippa colossale. Non conta più nulla. Perculato da tutti.
> Allo stesso tempo intoccabile.
> Io non ci posso credere.
> Fino quando ci saranno questi personaggi, in Italia il calcio non farà progressi.



hai detto tutto


----------



## mandraghe (16 Luglio 2016)

Altra settimana eccellente: 100% di fallimenti, però intanto si fa le vacanze ad Ibiza e scrocca cene luculliane un po' dappertutto. 

Dirigente finitissimo che sta spolpando gli ultimi bocconi dalla carcassa del Milan. Più che condor oramai è una iena che si abbatte sugli ultimi brandelli del Milan.


----------



## DannySa (16 Luglio 2016)

Questo si crede ancora importante per via delle cene che si fa continuamente, non a caso l'utilizzo continuo di quella scatarrata di cravatta è una scelta mirata per essere un personaggio riconosciuto per qualcosa, altro che porta fortuna o sciocchezze simili.
Se a questo fosse fregato qualcosa del Milan avrebbe cercato di fare i migliori mercati possibili con quello che aveva, affidandosi a qualcuno più competente in materia e cercando di renderci competitivi magari non nell'immediato ma nel giro di qualche anno, inutile dire che l'unica cosa che ha fatto è stata seguire certi mediocri a P0, molto costosi e riempire di soldi i soliti nomi altisonanti ma finitissimi ad alti livelli.
30 anni eh, 30 anni che è qui, mi piacerebbe sapere in quale mondo una persona che è lì da 30 anni, che non ne azzecca una da 15, riesce ad avere un potere così forte anche dopo parecchi insuccessi e annate ridicole, ma forse la risposta è sempre stata lì, creazione di un personaggio, popolarità del personaggio nel mercato, affari interni nella Lega, affari che durano da una vita e lo hanno reso potentissimo nonostante le figure di m che ci ha fatto fare già dai primi anni.
E il 31 agosto chiudi bene la porta, mi raccomando.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (21 Luglio 2016)

AAH Caro Adriano quanti bei ricordi possiamo vantare.
Ma ora è il tempo di sloggiare e di lasciare il posto a nuove figure.
Hai fatto il tuo tempo ormai e le ardite manovre degli ultimi anni hanno offuscato nella memoria colletiva quanto di buono hai saputo garantire alla società, agendo da parafulmine alle oscillazioni telluriche della volontà e dell'umore del capo, al quale hai più volte offerto la tua figura in sacrificio per lui. Un esempio ammirevole di fedeltà unilaterale non ricambiata però però dall'altissimo che già nel 2006 volle sostituirti.


----------



## Albijol (21 Luglio 2016)

dai che se tutto va bene tra pochi giorni ti scriviamo l'epitaffio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2016)

Belzebù, Nosferatu, Lucifero, Galliani. 
Lo chiamano con nomi diversi a seconda delle leggende o delle tradizioni popolari, ma questa entità forse verrà esorcizzata e allontanata. Ma la battaglia contro il male è ancora molto, molto dura.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2016)

Gioirò alla sua dipartita, anche dopo che sarà andato via dal Milan.


----------



## Aron (21 Luglio 2016)

Meno male che i cinesi vogliono fare piazza pulita.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me nel CDA del 2 agosto lo saluteremo per sempre...non penso resti a discapito di SB.

Se sarà cessione del 100% sarà anche sicuro un suo addio al 100%..

E credo che nel summit di 4-5 giorni fa gli sia stato comunicato questo....il mercato ora è in mano a gancikoff e il suo uomo di fiducia segreto.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2016)

Ma dov'è finito? Sta ancora ad Ibiza? 

E' probabile...d'altronde dopo l'ennesima settimana di duro lavoro, deve ritemprare il fisico.

Intanto Marotta questa settimana ha chiuso per Higuain e Pjaca...robetta.

Qualcuno lo avvisi che il 21 Agosto parte il campionato.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Luglio 2016)

Voglio vederlo dentro una bara, non merita altro questo maiale


----------



## martinmilan (24 Luglio 2016)

Il fatto che dopo il summit di Arcore non abbia più aperto bocca e non si sia più visto,nemmeno in lega alla presentazione dei caldendari mi fa pensare bene...


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2016)

Questo soggetto è completamente sparito dalla circolazione. Si è rifugiato ad Ibiza. Al sorteggio del calendario di Serie A ha mandato Rocco Manichino.

Chissà cosa starà tramando. Mi fa paura.


----------



## fra29 (24 Luglio 2016)

Dove è questo weekend? Mykonos? Gallipoli?


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo soggetto è completamente sparito dalla circolazione. Si è rifugiato ad Ibiza. Al sorteggio del calendario di Serie A ha mandato Rocco Manichino.
> 
> Chissà cosa starà tramando. Mi fa paura.


Ma sto Manichino è ancora il DS del Milan poi? O fa qualcos'altro?


----------



## DannySa (24 Luglio 2016)

Si fosse dimesso nel 2013 si sarebbe evitato tutto questo, lo ha fatto solo per Berlusconi, che ha visto in difficoltà e non voleva passare come il traditore che ha lasciato nel momento critico.
Lui opera in funzione di Silvio Berlusconi, il Milan è sempre venuto in secondo piano, pur essendo un incapace, da quando Silvio si è disinteressato (a detta sua da 4 anni) se n'è sbattuto altamente pure lui, solo per capire un attimo il personaggio Galliani.
Meno si fa vedere e meglio è per lui, gli conviene sperare che si chiuda presto e gli conviene farsi da parte senza troppo clamore a mercato finito, non concluso, finito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2016)

Da quando gli hanno scoperto la casa a Ibiza il trucco delle finte tratattive nel weekend è saltato... sarà là in spiaggia, e basta.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Luglio 2016)

Per me è già fuori dai giochi....dopo la notizia della vendita del 100% non ha più alcun senso fare mercato.


----------



## addox (25 Luglio 2016)

Ad oggi il poco che si è fatto a livello di mercato, è stato fatto con i suoi "magici" metodi. Lo stallo è dovuto solo alla mancanza di liquidità, che potrebbe anche essere la normalità Milan estate 2016.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Luglio 2016)

Si parerà il culo dicendo che lui Pjaca Zielinski Musacchio Gesù Padre Pio li aveva bloccati però la dirigenza non gli ha dato la disponibilità economica. Mitico Condor


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Si parerà il culo dicendo che lui Pjaca Zielinski Musacchio Gesù Padre Pio li aveva bloccati però la dirigenza non gli ha dato la disponibilità economica. Mitico Condor


Padre Pio non ha superato le visite mediche per dei problemi alle mani.


----------



## fra29 (25 Luglio 2016)

Va bene il mercato e fondi bloccati ma questo non ne vende uno..
Qualche colpo (Zielinski) poteva esser fatto se fosse un dirigente competente e con voglia di lavorare.
Poli, Calabria, Diego Lopez, Ely, Vergara, Matri, Honda, Menez.. C'è tanta di quella spazzatura che insieme magari poteva portare a ridurre l'esborso per qualche giocatore.. Invece nulla cosmico. Lo odio con tutto me stesso..


----------



## Butcher (25 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Va bene il mercato e fondi bloccati ma questo non ne vende uno..
> Qualche colpo (Zielinski) poteva esser fatto se fosse un dirigente competente e con voglia di lavorare.
> Poli, Calabria, Diego Lopez, Ely, Vergara, Matri, Honda, Menez.. C'è tanta di quella spazzatura che insieme magari poteva portare a ridurre l'esborso per qualche giocatore.. Invece nulla cosmico. Lo odio con tutto me stesso..



Esatto. E quei pochi che vanno via sempre gratis. Non guadagniamo MAI nulla!


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Va bene il mercato e fondi bloccati ma questo non ne vende uno..
> Qualche colpo (Zielinski) poteva esser fatto se fosse un dirigente competente e con voglia di lavorare.
> Poli, Calabria, Diego Lopez, Ely, Vergara, Matri, Honda, Menez.. C'è tanta di quella spazzatura che insieme magari poteva portare a ridurre l'esborso per qualche giocatore.. Invece nulla cosmico. Lo odio con tutto me stesso..



Il problema è sempre quello , Galliani oltre ad essere un mediocre acquirente non sa vendere .. è incapace di piazzare i cessi che ha comprato.. Menez , Poli.. Matri !!!!


----------



## Hellscream (25 Luglio 2016)

Niente, anche oggi si è alzato dal letto..


----------



## DannySa (25 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il problema è sempre quello , Galliani oltre ad essere un mediocre acquirente non sa vendere .. è incapace di piazzare i cessi che ha comprato.. Menez , Poli.. Matri !!!!



Tutti avrebbero difficoltà, il problema è, come sempre, prendere certa gente senza pensare a come gestirli in futuro e soprattutto cosa guadagnarci dal loro acquisto, sia in termini tecnici che in termini economici.
I giocatori che può prendere Galliani sono esattamente il contrario di quello che farebbe un club sano e con delle idee, Poli perché è qui? perché se ne sta buono e si accontenta di giocarsi le amichevoli e la coppa Italia (più svariate presenze in Serie A), Matri è talmente scarso che sono 3 anni che viene sballottato in provincia, un campione così a cui sta bene fare 6 mesi qui e sei mesi là, manco parlassimo di Real Madrid Barcellona o Bayern, ma perché gli sta bene? gli ha fatto un contratto da malato mentale.
Noi abbiamo della feccia che non possiamo nemmeno tirare giù con lo sciacquone.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (25 Luglio 2016)

il cesso è talmente pieno di m che neanche a tirare la catena scende più... completamente otturato


----------



## malos (26 Luglio 2016)

Sparito speriamo per sempre. Non vorrei stia a rinfoderare gli artigli in esilio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Luglio 2016)

Il giorno di festa nazionale per l'Italia sarà quando questo mafioso schiatterà


----------



## hiei87 (26 Luglio 2016)

Anche stavolta sono convinto ci sia il suo zampino. Pensare che c'ere chi sosteneva che i cinesi sarebbero arrivati, gli avrebbero stretto la mano,e e lo avrebbero congedato, mettendo un altro al suo posto....
Questo è onnipotente e immortale. E sarà il prossimo presidente del Milan, in cordata coi suoi compari.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Luglio 2016)

Questo è solo quello che ci mette la faccia per nascondere le porcate della famiglia Berlusconi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Luglio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Anche stavolta sono convinto ci sia il suo zampino. Pensare che c'ere chi sosteneva che i cinesi sarebbero arrivati, gli avrebbero stretto la mano,e e lo avrebbero congedato, mettendo un altro al suo posto....
> Questo è onnipotente e immortale. E sarà il prossimo presidente del Milan, in cordata coi suoi compari.



Il diavolo in persona , non ce ne liberemo mai .


----------



## Djici (26 Luglio 2016)

Se ripenso a quel giorno dove ho letto che avevi dato le dimissioni... maledetti tutti e due !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Luglio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se ripenso a quel giorno dove ho letto che avevi dato le dimissioni... maledetti tutti e due !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Io stavo male dalla felicità, quando poi furono ritirate le dimissioni fu uno shock.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il diavolo in persona , non ce ne liberemo mai .



Questo ci seppellisce tutti....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Luglio 2016)

Ma dove cavolo è finito?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2016)

Ma che fine ha fatto ? Sarà almeno 15/20 giorni che non si fa vedere . 
Gli altri comprano i campioni noi non abbiamo nulla , neqnxhe chi fa la squadra .


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che fine ha fatto ? Sarà almeno 15/20 giorni che non si fa vedere .
> Gli altri comprano i campioni noi non abbiamo nulla , neqnxhe chi fa la squadra .



Gli hanno tolto i buoni pasto e quindi lui non fa più nulla, sta a fare il pensionato ad Ibiza..


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che fine ha fatto ? Sarà almeno 15/20 giorni che non si fa vedere .
> Gli altri comprano i campioni noi non abbiamo nulla , neqnxhe chi fa la squadra .



Sta facendo il calciomercato virtuale.......


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che fine ha fatto ? Sarà almeno 15/20 giorni che non si fa vedere .
> Gli altri comprano i campioni noi non abbiamo nulla , neqnxhe chi fa la squadra .


----------



## hiei87 (27 Luglio 2016)

A 70 anni uno dovrebbe andare in pensione, non a far lo splendido a Ibiza. A scrocco, oltretutto...


----------



## martinmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Galliani è in vacanza ragazzi...vacanza perenne...

Al summit di Arcore di 10 gg fa gli è stato comunicato che stanno vendendo tutto compresi i tagliaerba e le matite gialle del suo ufficio...solo così si può spiegare il suo silenzio e il fatto che non vada nemmeno in tournee per la prima volta dopo 30 anni...


Alla faccia di SUUma che parla di trattativa quasi saltata


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Galliani è in vacanza ragazzi...vacanza perenne...
> 
> Al summit di Arcore di 10 gg fa gli è stato comunicato che stanno vendendo tutto compresi i tagliaerba e le matite gialle del suo ufficio...solo così si può spiegare il suo silenzio e il fatto che non vada nemmeno in tournee per la prima volta dopo 30
> Alla faccia di SUUma che parla di trattativa quasi saltata



Speriamo!


----------



## martinmilan (30 Luglio 2016)

Ma se invece dopo la notizia della vendita del 100% si è autoesiliato dall'italia sapendo che la finanza troverebbe cose strane??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2016)

Non parla ma fa parlare gli altri a comando.. giornalisti, procuratori etc...

Non faccio troppo affidamento sul suo silenzio.


----------



## DannySa (30 Luglio 2016)

Una cosa bisogna dirla, se si è tenuto il mercato dei poveri per agosto inoltrato è proprio un pirla, di solito certi cessi li atterrava molto prima, sempre per la solita storia del numericamente a posto, la solita operazione per pararsi le palle e non fare acquisti degni più avanti.
Qualcosa quest'anno è andata storta, Galliani è il primo a non essersi trovato bene con i cinesi altrimenti Arbeloa era già qui e Sosa lo avrebbe preso il 3 luglio, si sa come lavora Galliani, ti dà l'idea di andare su giocatori di un certo livello e poi quando la trattativa sta per saltare (generalmente poco prima) ti piazza il cesso di turno, una semplice manovra di acquisto nell'acquisto per rendere meno amaro il boccone ai tifosi rossoneri.
Che il degrado continui, tanto c'è solo da fare un mercato intero in 20 giorni, considerate pure che con l'inizio del campionato avremmo dovuto costruire il gruppo molto prima, almeno 2 settimane fa, mentre così abbiamo gestito la cosa come dei completi sprovveduti, dimostrazione totale dell'incapacità dei dirigenti attuali, mai nessuno che ci metta la faccia.


----------



## Djici (30 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma se invece dopo la notizia della vendita del 100% si è autoesiliato dall'italia sapendo che la finanza troverebbe cose strane??



OK ma non andrebbe in Spagna dove lo rispediscono in Italia in nemmeno mezz'ora


----------



## malos (30 Luglio 2016)

Minchione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>


----------



## DannySa (30 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Potete farci un calendario con tutte queste foto.
Costo? 49,99€
In allegato un cd con tutte le esultanze di Galliani nel corso degli anni, esultanze affiancate ai gol in contemporanea.
Assolutamente da non perdere.

Ps: se prendi due copie (per un amico/ica) in regalo una cravatta gialla autografata direttamente da Adriano stesso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Potete farci un calendario con tutte queste foto.
> Costo? 49,99€
> In allegato un cd con tutte le esultanze di Galliani nel corso degli anni, esultanze affiancate ai gol in contemporanea.
> Assolutamente da non perdere.
> ...


Gennaio lo apriamo così, in memoria di quel famoso mercato di riparazione: 




Questa invece la mettiamo ad aprile, per una bella passeggiata primaverile in bicicletta.




Costume e piscina sono estive, quindi luglio e agosto. Invece con quest'altra inauguriamo l'autunno: cappottone e citofono degli amici.


----------



## DannySa (30 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gennaio lo apriamo così, in memoria di quel famoso mercato di riparazione:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Settembre-ottobre un bel Galliani da stadio, col muso in faccia cronico.


----------



## DannySa (30 Luglio 2016)

Settembre ottobre Adriano


----------



## DannySa (30 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] mi puoi trovare quella in cui dorme che pare morto? pensavo novembre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] mi puoi trovare quella in cui dorme che pare morto? pensavo novembre.


Di belli addormentati ricordo Lotito, non il condor...


----------



## Djici (30 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gennaio lo apriamo così, in memoria di quel famoso mercato di riparazione:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non ci sto.
Per Agosto voglio una foto stile le gif che abbiamo con il volo del Condor


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] mi puoi trovare quella in cui dorme che pare morto? pensavo novembre.



Un utente del forum l'ha messa come avatar, ora non ricordo chi.

Però ho il sospetto che sia un fotomontaggio, per alludere a un sonno.. molto profondo, diciamo così


----------



## Hellscream (30 Luglio 2016)

Maggio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Luglio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ci sto.
> Per Agosto voglio una foto stile le gif che abbiamo con il volo del Condor


Giusto, perché ad agosto si plana per i saldi di fine mercato.


----------



## Aragorn (31 Luglio 2016)

Ieri era il suo compleanno, speriamo sia stato l'ultimo ..


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Luglio 2016)

Questo non è per stomaci delicati...

http://www.milanworld.net/adriano-galliani-perle-dagosto-2013-video-vt39055.html#post1027938


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questo non è per stomaci delicati...
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/adriano-galliani-perle-dagosto-2013-video-vt39055.html#post1027938



...eravamo già avviati verso il burrone.
Certo che fa impressione risentire certe affermazioni con la consapevolezza di cosa siamo diventati oggi. 
Ciò che più mi fa riflettere è che in società alla fine è rimasto solo galliani. Solo soletto.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2016)

Il Condor Barbone


----------



## hiei87 (3 Agosto 2016)

Lo scrivo anche oggi. Giusto per ricordarlo a me stesso e a tutti i tifosi del Milan.
Esiste la possibilità che quest'essere un giorno muoia. Di solito capita anche ai più cattivi. Non so con i demoni come funzioni, ma la speranza c'è....


----------



## mandraghe (3 Agosto 2016)

Altra immagine dalle baleari.....







Oramai è pronto per qualche reality di cuochi o di ristoranti.


----------



## Nils Liedholm (3 Agosto 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Altra immagine dalle baleari.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma il budget dei ristoranti è superiore a quello dei calciatori


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Altra immagine dalle baleari.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Questo lavora di nascosto per il Guide Michelin.


----------



## smallball (3 Agosto 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Altra immagine dalle baleari.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



direi disperato per la situazione del Milan...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Agosto 2016)

Godo nel vederlo impossibilitato a concludere truffe mafiosi coi suoi amici


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2016)

Speravo di cuore di non arrivare mai a 300 pagine per Fester... invece e ancora qui... e forse quando saremo a 1000 ci sara ancora...


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Speravo di cuore di non arrivare mai a 300 pagine per Fester... invece e ancora qui... e forse quando saremo a 1000 ci sara ancora...



A 1000 pagine sarà il 2023 e Galliani starà facendo il mercato concordato con la conglormerata togolese


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A 1000 pagine sarà il 2023 e Galliani starà facendo il mercato concordato con la conglormerata togolese



Basta che ci sia il passivo concordato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2016)

So che i vomitoriali di Skincats non vanno riportati, ma questa volta è da fare un'eccezione: dice che Galliani non è più un condor ma un cuculo, che nei giorni del cuculo mette le uova e fa così nascere i suoi piccoli nel nido degli altri, con diritto di riscatto.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> So che i vomitoriali di Skincats non vanno riportati, ma questa volta è da fare un'eccezione: dice che Galliani non è più un condor ma un cuculo, che nei giorni del cuculo mette le uova e fa così nascere i suoi piccoli nel nido degli altri, con diritto di riscatto.



L'ha trovata una ragazza alla fine pellegatti?


----------



## The Ripper (4 Agosto 2016)

Tic tac tic tac tic tac
Un anno in meno verso la tua dipartita finale caro Gallo


----------



## Jaqen (4 Agosto 2016)

"Rimane in Europa per il mercato"


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2016)

Scomparso. Sta cosa però è stranissima, nel senso che però anche se bazzica gli stessi posti di sempre, è completamente muto.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Agosto 2016)

Si sta avverando ciò che alcuni di noi avevano profetizzato. Coi suoi compagni di merende, sta mettendo su le basi per essere di fatto il prossimo presidente del Milan.
Come dico sempre, solo una cosa mi consola: da quando c'è vita sulla terra, nessuno è mai scampato alla morte. Un giorno toccherà anche a lui, ne sono certo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Si sta avverando ciò che alcuni di noi avevano profetizzato. Coi suoi compagni di merende, sta mettendo su le basi per essere di fatto il prossimo presidente del Milan.
> Come dico sempre, solo una cosa mi consola: da quando c'è vita sulla terra, nessuno è mai scampato alla morte. Un giorno toccherà anche a lui, ne sono certo.


Strano, leggendo alcuni commenti pensavo che Galliani fosse asceso a essere onnipotente immune perfino alla morte terrena.


----------



## Love (5 Agosto 2016)

da come viene disegnato qui dentro,da anni,è un demone...all'inizio non ci credevo...ma più andiamo avanti...


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Scomparso. Sta cosa però è stranissima, nel senso che però anche se bazzica gli stessi posti di sempre, è completamente muto.



Non commenta nemmeno più le partite del Milan in tourneè...l'han messo a riposo...


----------



## hiei87 (5 Agosto 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Strano, leggendo alcuni commenti pensavo che Galliani fosse asceso a essere onnipotente immune perfino alla morte terrena.



Le statistiche parlano chiaro, anche se, per la legge dei grandi numeri, non mi stupirei se dovessimo sorbircelo in eterno. 
Di certo, finchè avrà un filo di vita in corpo, farà di tutto per raggranellare anche gli ultimi centesimi, sempre a discapito nostro...


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2016)

e adesso *SPARISCI *


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Le 300 pagine del condor.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Black (5 Agosto 2016)

spero a breve arrivi l'ufficialità che ci liberiamo anche di questo cancro! Fatti assumere dal tuo amichetto Preziosi!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2016)

Vai via


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2016)

Festa liberazione...

Impiccato a piazza Duomo?


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Festa liberazione...
> 
> Impiccato a piazza Duomo?



Io direi crocifisso in sala mensa (cioè da Giannino)


----------



## hiei87 (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Festa liberazione...
> 
> Impiccato a piazza Duomo?



Piazzale Loreto a testa in giù....
Comunque aspettiamo...su di lui non si sa ancora niente. L'unica cosa che si sa, è che il suo rivale Gancicoff è stato fatto fuori...Mai dare per morto il demonio.


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Piazzale Loreto a testa in giù....
> Comunque aspettiamo...su di lui non si sa ancora niente. L'unica cosa che si sa, è che il suo rivale Gancicoff è stato fatto fuori...*Mai dare per morto il demonio*.



Già.
Chissà cosa ha cercato di fare per riuscire a rimanere in sella.

Io ho la brutta sensazione che continueremo a ritrovarcelo tra le balle.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Agosto 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Già.
> Chissà cosa ha cercato di fare per riuscire a rimanere in sella.
> 
> Io ho la brutta sensazione che continueremo a ritrovarcelo tra le balle.



Già possiamo dire con una certezza quasi assoluta che dietro alla bufala Jorge Mendes c'era lui (ha cenato col portoghese pochi giorni fa)...chissà cosa starà tramando....


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo di chiudere alla svelta sto thread.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

prepara la paletta e secchiello per andare a giocare con i nipoti che il giorno che te ne andrai avrà per noi lo stesso sapore di una CHAMPIONS .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Festa liberazione...
> 
> Impiccato a piazza Duomo?


A testa in giù.


----------



## walter 22 (5 Agosto 2016)

Adesso comprati Giannino e togliti dal


----------



## sballotello (6 Agosto 2016)

il geometra quando sarà licenziato?


----------



## martinmilan (6 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Piazzale Loreto a testa in giù....
> Comunque aspettiamo...su di lui non si sa ancora niente. L'unica cosa che si sa, è che il suo rivale Gancicoff è stato fatto fuori...Mai dare per morto il demonio.



Si sa invece che ieri è tornato ad Ibiza


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Agosto 2016)

Per me deve rimanere, ma prima che mi insultiate vorrei spiegarmi meglio.
Deve rimanere per gestire tutto quello che non riguarda la parte sportiva: rapporti con gli sponsor, con la lega, con l'uefa, merchandising, contratti televisivi. Su tutto ciò che non riguarda il campo, lui può ancora essere un numero uno. In questo ambiente, conosce tutto di tutti e gode di rapporti privilegiati non indifferenti.
Per quanto riguarda l'aspetto tecnico, abbiamo bisogna di una coppia alla Marotta-Paratici. Soprattutto Paratici, farei di tutto per strapparlo alla Juve visto che è bravissimo.


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Per me deve rimanere, ma prima che mi insultiate vorrei spiegarmi meglio.
> Deve rimanere per gestire tutto quello che non riguarda la parte sportiva: rapporti con gli sponsor, con la lega, con l'uefa, merchandising, contratti televisivi. Su tutto ciò che non riguarda il campo, lui può ancora essere un numero uno. In questo ambiente, conosce tutto di tutti e gode di rapporti privilegiati non indifferenti.
> Per quanto riguarda l'aspetto tecnico, abbiamo bisogna di una coppia alla Marotta-Paratici. Soprattutto Paratici, farei di tutto per strapparlo alla Juve visto che è bravissimo.



Quando eravamo il top del top Galliani non e riuscito ad aumentare i ricavvi.
Non lo voglio nemmeno per la parte manageriale (e ovviamente men che meno sportiva).


----------



## hiei87 (6 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si sa invece che ieri è tornato ad Ibiza



Operativo più che mai...
Comunque il problema di galliani non è solo che non conosce i giocatori e non capisce niente di calcio, ma anche il fatto che sia in pura malafede, ovvero che antepone interessi e guadagni personali a quelli della squadra.
Per questo deve eclissarsi completamente. Anche occupandosi della parte gestionale, farebbe le stesse porcherie, se non peggio...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quando eravamo il top del top Galliani non e riuscito ad aumentare i ricavvi.
> Non lo voglio nemmeno per la parte manageriale (e ovviamente men che meno sportiva).



Scusami ma quale squadra italiana lo ha fatto? Solo la Juve che ha lo stadio.
Questo è un problema generale del movimento Italia, non del Milan. Poi certo ha sperperato sicuramente parecchio denaro, ma per me politicamente può ancora essere importante. Capisco che ci sia risentimento verso di lui, ma secondo me il suo lo può ancora farà bene. E per suo intendo tutto ciò che riguardi una scrivania. Il campo andrà ad altri.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Agosto 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Per me deve rimanere, ma prima che mi insultiate vorrei spiegarmi meglio.
> Deve rimanere per gestire tutto quello che non riguarda la parte sportiva: rapporti con gli sponsor, con la lega, con l'uefa, merchandising, contratti televisivi. Su tutto ciò che non riguarda il campo, lui può ancora essere un numero uno. In questo ambiente, conosce tutto di tutti e gode di rapporti privilegiati non indifferenti.
> Per quanto riguarda l'aspetto tecnico, abbiamo bisogna di una coppia alla Marotta-Paratici. Soprattutto Paratici, farei di tutto per strapparlo alla Juve visto che è bravissimo.



i rapporti privilegiati si basano su interessi, se al posto di galliani ci piazzi un burattino coi soldi stai tranquillo che ti aprono le porte lo stesso


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Agosto 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Per me deve rimanere, ma prima che mi insultiate vorrei spiegarmi meglio.
> Deve rimanere per gestire tutto quello che non riguarda la parte sportiva: rapporti con gli sponsor, con la lega, con l'uefa, merchandising, contratti televisivi. Su tutto ciò che non riguarda il campo, lui può ancora essere un numero uno. In questo ambiente, conosce tutto di tutti e gode di rapporti privilegiati non indifferenti.
> Per quanto riguarda l'aspetto tecnico, abbiamo bisogna di una coppia alla Marotta-Paratici. Soprattutto Paratici, farei di tutto per strapparlo alla Juve visto che è bravissimo.



Marotta vive alle spalle di Paratici.
Così come Galliani viveva alle spalle di Braida, Leonardo e chi per loro.

Infatti la Juventus eccelle nel calciomercato perché Paratici è un mago. Le trattative in sé (condotte da Marotta) sono generalmente modeste nel qualità prezzo (clausole pagate, buoni giocatori strapagati). 
Sponsorizzazioni, immagine, espansione del merchandising all'estero sono semplicemente pessimi nonostante inanellino vittorie da 6 anni.

I miei due centesimi, almeno.


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Scusami ma quale squadra italiana lo ha fatto? Solo la Juve che ha lo stadio.
> Questo è un problema generale del movimento Italia, non del Milan. Poi certo ha sperperato sicuramente parecchio denaro, ma per me politicamente può ancora essere importante. Capisco che ci sia risentimento verso di lui, ma secondo me il suo lo può ancora farà bene. E per suo intendo tutto ciò che riguardi una scrivania. Il campo andrà ad altri.



Si ma non e che se sono tutti fessi allora lui non ha colpe e diventa intelligente.

Non ti parlo del ciclo Ancelotti.
Io ti parlo di quando si mettevano palloni d'oro in tribuna/panchina. Quando la Serie A non e che era un campionato interessante ma ERA PROPRIO L UNICO CAMPIONATO DA SEGUIRE. Il calcio era l'Italia.

Ha vissuto tanti anni SOLO con i soldi delle PAY TV.
NON HA MAI cercato altri modi di fare entrare soldi.
E pure in quei momenti Berlusconi sganciava soldi. Non e che eravamo in attivo o pari.
Ma in quel momento si vinceva a fregava meno di zero il bilancio.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Agosto 2016)

Il fatto che sia tornato in vacanza in queste fasi caldissime è un ottimo segno..


----------



## hiei87 (6 Agosto 2016)

Occhio al colpo di coda...


----------



## Serginho (6 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Occhio al colpo di coda...



Ancora con ste minchiate


----------



## hiei87 (6 Agosto 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ancora con ste minchiate



Ignorale, se le ritieni tali, o almeno argomenta il tuo punto di vista.
Con colpo di coda intendo che, anche dovesse restare più per pochi mesi, c'è da temere ancora almeno un acquisto alla galliani. Ad esempio un attaccate italiano, che gioca nel Genoa o nella juventus.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ignorale, se le ritieni tali, o almeno argomenta il tuo punto di vista.
> Con colpo di coda intendo che, anche dovesse restare più per pochi mesi, c'è da temere ancora almeno un acquisto alla galliani. Ad esempio un attaccate italiano, che gioca nel Genoa o nella juventus.


Non credo, lo poteva fare prima tipo quando ha annunciato in maniera curiosa e frettolosa, nello spazio di breve tempo, i rinnovi ai vari Montolivo, Abate e Zapata e l'acquisto del parametro zero trentenne Vangioni.
Arrivati a questo punto costui non può più fare il suo comodo come fino a qualche settimana fa.
Basti pensare che prima ci avrebbe messo un nanosecondo a comprare gente alla Arbeloa, tipico profilo di Galliani, o a fiondarsi dal compare Preziosi per comprare Pavoletti, regalando al giocattolaio l' ennesima innumerevole plusvalenza.


----------



## Serginho (7 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ignorale, se le ritieni tali, o almeno argomenta il tuo punto di vista.
> Con colpo di coda intendo che, anche dovesse restare più per pochi mesi, c'è da temere ancora almeno un acquisto alla galliani. Ad esempio un attaccate italiano, che gioca nel Genoa o nella juventus.



E invece no, perche' se devi imbrattare il topic con sti post spazzatura meriti questa risposta


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Agosto 2016)

Beh, rimane il fatto che Galliani nella dirigenza del Milan è come la volpe a guardia del pollaio. 
Prima se ne va, meglio è.


----------



## martinmilan (7 Agosto 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Beh, rimane il fatto che Galliani nella dirigenza del Milan è come *la volpe a guardia del pollaio. *
> Prima se ne va, meglio è.



Questa è l'immagine perfetta che riassume tutto.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Agosto 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E invece no, perche' se devi imbrattare il topic con sti post spazzatura meriti questa risposta



Il giustiziere della notte, che si batte contro i post spazzatura. D'altra parte in questo topic ci sono solo elogi per galliani. Guai a pensarne male. Grazie allora


----------



## Serginho (7 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il giustiziere della notte, che si batte contro i post spazzatura. D'altra parte in questo topic ci sono solo elogi per galliani. Guai a pensarne male. Grazie allora



Tu sei uno dei geni che da mesi sta a scrivere baggianate tipo i cinesi non esistono, direi che ti ho trattato pure fin troppo bene e farai meglio ad abbassare la cresta perchè meriteresti ben altre prese in giro


----------



## hiei87 (7 Agosto 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Tu sei uno dei geni che da mesi sta a scrivere baggianate tipo i cinesi non esistono, direi che ti ho trattato pure fin troppo bene e farai meglio ad abbassare la cresta perchè meriteresti ben altre prese in giro



Ma quale cresta? Ma chi ti ha cercato? 
Sui cinesi non ho mai detto che non esistono. Sono sempre stato scettico sull'operazione, ed è innegabile che ci siano stati parecchi ostacoli e che la trattativa non sia stata lineare. Pare sia andata bene, e sto godendo come te.
Poi, se vuoi, fatti un forum tuo in cui parli solo con gli eletti che la pensano come te. 
Sono sul forum dal 2006. I primi anni mi sfottevano quando parlavo male di berlusconi e galliani. Non mi pare di aver mai mancato di rispetto a chi all'epoca la pensava diversamente. Ora, anzi che godervi il momento, venite a sfogarvi contro chi era pessimista riguardo la cessione, come se facessimo parte di due diverse fazioni e tifassimo due squadre diverse. 
Comunque, vedremo il 31 agosto come si sarà comportato il condor.


----------



## Aron (7 Agosto 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Beh, rimane il fatto che Galliani nella dirigenza del Milan è come la volpe a guardia del pollaio.
> Prima se ne va, meglio è.



A questo punto, se arriva Pavoletti (per dire) ci dev'essere comunque il consenso sia di Montella sia di Fassone.


----------



## Serginho (8 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ma quale cresta? Ma chi ti ha cercato?
> Sui cinesi non ho mai detto che non esistono. Sono sempre stato scettico sull'operazione, ed è innegabile che ci siano stati parecchi ostacoli e che la trattativa non sia stata lineare. Pare sia andata bene, e sto godendo come te.
> Poi, se vuoi, fatti un forum tuo in cui parli solo con gli eletti che la pensano come te.
> Sono sul forum dal 2006. I primi anni mi sfottevano quando parlavo male di berlusconi e galliani. Non mi pare di aver mai mancato di rispetto a chi all'epoca la pensava diversamente. Ora, anzi che godervi il momento, venite a sfogarvi contro chi era pessimista riguardo la cessione, come se facessimo parte di due diverse fazioni e tifassimo due squadre diverse.
> Comunque, vedremo il 31 agosto come si sarà comportato il condor.



Innegabile che ci siano stati ostacoli agli occhi tuoi e di qualche altro che credeva alle favolette. E' inutile che te ne esci con la chiosa finale delle fazioni, hai scritto una serie infinita di amenita' per mesi, criticando chi invece cercava di seguire la logica. Ora le prendi sulle orecchie e taci.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Agosto 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Innegabile che ci siano stati ostacoli agli occhi tuoi e di qualche altro che credeva alle favolette. E' inutile che te ne esci con la chiosa finale delle fazioni, hai scritto una serie infinita di amenita' per mesi, criticando chi invece cercava di seguire la logica. Ora le prendi sulle orecchie e taci.



Ma le prendi cosa? Da te, dietro la tua tastiera?
Vabbè, non ho più voglia di risponderti. Scrivi quel che ti pare. Per anni abbiamo avuto ragione su tutto, adesso che avete avuto ragione voi, soltanto voi potete parlare. Come se noi pessimisti avessimo preso male la firma del preliminare. 
Basta così.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> A questo punto, se arriva Pavoletti (per dire) ci dev'essere comunque il consenso sia di Montella sia di Fassone.



Speriamo che lo tengano a bada, allora.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Agosto 2016)

*Basta con questi discorsi.*


----------



## Aragorn (11 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Aragorn (11 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Albijol (11 Agosto 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


>



Dopo il comunicato Sino è ufficiale che il Condor non si occuperà più del nostro calciomercato da gennaio...ma proprio per questo sono terrorizzato per il presente, il gastronauta dovrà per forza lasciarci con l'ultima gallianata, ossia prendere un superbidone abominevole che non vuole nessuno per fare un favore o al suo amichetto intimo Preziosi o alla sua squadra del cuore, la Vecchia baldracca....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


>


I cinesi, fortunatamente, ci mettono tempo 0 a stracciare i contratti di Zappata, Pornodivo e Vergara.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Agosto 2016)

Intanto il comunicato della Sino è stata una bella mazzata mediatica...


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Agosto 2016)

Bai bai condor :-(


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Agosto 2016)

Se non altro adesso il forum non sarà più pieno di messaggi del tipo: "Sicuri che l'attentato al Pulse di Orlando non è stato organizzato dal Satana con la cravatta gialla per distogliere l'attenzione dal rinnovo di Montolivo?" Serafini dice che Osama Bin Laden si nascondeva nei sotterranei del Giannino...io ve lo dico, se cacciano Galliani, l'Italia diventerà peggio dell'Iraq...mamma mia che vergogna, Sky dice che vogliamo dare Donnarumma, Romagnoli e Bonaventura gratis alla Juve come parziale risarcimento per la Champions del 2003... "


----------



## Hellscream (11 Agosto 2016)

Il tuo comunicato d'addio quando arriva?


----------



## malos (11 Agosto 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il tuo comunicato d'addio quando arriva?



Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa, e a differenza del Berlusca, questo non lo ringrazio manco sotto costrizione.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Agosto 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il tuo comunicato d'addio quando arriva?



E'come se fosse già fuori...muto e in disparte..
così ci piace!


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Agosto 2016)

[MENTION=295]Corpsegrinder[/MENTION] [MENTION=121]Serginho[/MENTION] Basta. Ignoratevi e pace.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Agosto 2016)

Ma quando si può chiudere questo topic?


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Agosto 2016)

Menù di Ferragosto? Non lo ha ancora twittato il giovane 70enne?


----------



## Hammer (13 Agosto 2016)

Inizia a contare i tuoi giorni prima della tua cacciata, giorno in cui scorrerà vino a fiumi per noi


----------



## __king george__ (14 Agosto 2016)

non so se vi rendete conto...ma siamo alle utlime settimane in cui sentiremo parlare del condor.....a mercato chiuso può farsi vedere allo stadio o commentare le partite ma di fatto la sua "operatività" è bella che finita....(se tutto va come deve andare ovvio)


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (14 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non so se vi rendete conto...ma siamo alle utlime settimane in cui sentiremo parlare del condor.....a mercato chiuso può farsi vedere allo stadio o commentare le partite ma di fatto la sua "operatività" è bella che finita....(se tutto va come deve andare ovvio)



Già ho nostalgia delle sue statistiche secondo le quali il Milan è la squadra che ha fatto più punti negli ultimi centocinquanta campionati...senza contare che ha partecipato a centonovantanove edizioni della Champions League


----------



## Albijol (16 Agosto 2016)

Uallarito Sosa, no ma ci rendiamo conto? Deve cercare di distruggerci e allo stesso tempo favorire la Juve fino all'ultimo giorno. Che ci pensi la Natura.


----------



## Hammer (16 Agosto 2016)

Maledetto

Maledetto

Maledetto


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Agosto 2016)

Ma quando se ne va questo schifoso pelato?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2016)

Ci devi sabotare fino all'ultimo, eh criminale? Ti auguro la Guardia di Finanza a casa nel prossimo futuro. Verme!


----------



## Tobi (16 Agosto 2016)

devi bruciare all'inferno


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2016)

Ma magari torni da Ibiza dentro una bella cassa.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Agosto 2016)

L'avevo detto che ci sarebbe stato il colpo di coda, ed eccolo li. Ora occhio che mancano ancora 2 settimane alla fine del mercato...
Ci ha portati al paradosso di dover sperare, nonostante una rosa imbarazzante, di non fare acquisti...


----------



## de sica (16 Agosto 2016)

Poi che eravamo idioti a dare le maggiori colpe a questo farabutto piuttosto che al
Nano. Eccovi servita l'ennesima polpetta


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2016)

Vergognoso!


----------



## walter 22 (16 Agosto 2016)

Portaci portaci portaci Ranocchia o galliani portaci Ranocchia


----------



## Theochedeo (16 Agosto 2016)

Qualcuno organizzi qualcosa. Non può far incacchiare ogni giorno milioni di persone in questo modo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Agosto 2016)

Cosentino ragazzi...Cosentino. Era ai domiciliari fino all'altro giorno, ora si è a spartire le mazzette con galliani.
E' questo quello che da noia. Tutto alla luce del sole. 
Mai nessuno è riuscito a smuoverlo di un millimetro dalle sue porcate, anzi, ogni anno è peggio, e più lo si mette in discussione, più ne esce rafforzato.


----------



## Hammer (16 Agosto 2016)

*IL MALE ASSOLUTO
*
Dategli il budget del City e ci porta a casa il Genoa.

Questo essere è colpevole del nostro disastro tanto quando Berlusconi


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> *IL MALE ASSOLUTO
> *
> Dategli il budget del City e ci porta a casa il Genoa.
> 
> Questo essere è colpevole del nostro disastro tanto quando Berlusconi



fino ad un paio d'anni fa si leggeva che Galliani con quel budget (di 20-30 mln) vinceva tre o quattro champions 

Avrei pagato di tasca per vederlo fare il fenomeno due settimane da l'amico Perez a Madrid... e tornare al Bernabeu con Izzo


----------



## Hammer (16 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> fino ad un paio d'anni fa si leggeva che Galliani con quel budget (di 20-30 mln) vinceva tre o quattro champions
> 
> Avrei pagato di tasca per vederlo fare il fenomeno due settimane da l'amico Perez a Madrid... e tornare al Bernabeu con Izzo



C'è gente che lo dice ancora! "Eh poverino non c'ha i soldi a disposizione lui, cosa può farci"


----------



## Hellscream (16 Agosto 2016)

Che peccato che anche oggi tu sia vivo. Pregherò affinchè domani tu non lo sia più.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2016)

Il vero regista di "Piovono polpette".


----------



## 666psycho (16 Agosto 2016)

spero marcisca in prigione!


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Agosto 2016)

Winter (non Aaron) is coming


----------



## Snake (16 Agosto 2016)

ricordo che qualche giorno fa qualcuno ne invocava ancora la conferma


----------



## cremone (16 Agosto 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> ricordo che qualche giorno fa qualcuno ne invocava ancora la conferma



Sul serio???


----------



## Il Genio (16 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (16 Agosto 2016)

ogni giorno che vivi sulla terra è un giorno triste per l'umanità


----------



## folletto (16 Agosto 2016)

Questa calamità infinita ha messo in ginocchio (o meglio a 90) il Milan, ci vorranno anni perché si risollevi sempre che la calamità abbia fine........ma se ne va o no questo essere immondo? Iniziò ad avere dubbi


----------



## Aron (17 Agosto 2016)

Galliani senza soldi: prende giocatori mediocri a parametro zero

Galliani coi soldi: paga per giocatori mediocri che normalmente prenderebbe a parametro zero


Che amarezza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2016)

Ti auguro ogni male, umanamente parlando. Spero tu possa restare senza nemmeno un euro in tasca e spero tu sia costretto, un giorno, ad elemosinare su di un pullman gli spiccioli per il pranzo. Maledetto, lurido, schifoso.


----------



## folletto (17 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti auguro ogni male, umanamente parlando. Spero tu possa restare senza nemmeno un euro in tasca e spero tu sia costretto, un giorno, ad elemosinare su di un pullman gli spiccioli per il pranzo. Maledetto, lurido, schifoso.



Difficilmente sarà costretto a chiedere l'elemosina. Da 30 anni questo incassa lauti assegni dall' AC Milan, tutte le sue spese saranno a carico dell' AC Milan (dall'automobile, all'autista, al cibo etc etc), aggiungiamo i suoi "extra"......questo qua avrà tanti di quei soldi che noi neanche immaginiamo e senza contare tutti quelli che ha fatto buttare nel cesso a questa società.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Agosto 2016)

Anche oggi è vivo, peccato.


----------



## sette (18 Agosto 2016)

Sto disgraziato sta facendo gli ultimi danni prima di essere cacciato dalla nuova proprietà.


----------



## Albijol (18 Agosto 2016)

Si è spaccato l'attaccante appena comprato del West Ham, Ayew....E se il West Ham tornasse sul mercato degli attaccanti e cercasse di nuovo Bacca? E se il Milan accettasse? Zaza è sul mercato dopo il mancato accordo col Wolfsburg...E se il Condor volesse congedarsi con l'ultimo soffocotto alla sua amata Juve?....Drizzate le orecchie ragazzi


----------



## massvi (21 Agosto 2016)

Incompetente in malafede.


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2016)

non voglio nessun acquisto...voglio solo che questo qui non faccia più danni...


----------



## malos (27 Agosto 2016)

Almeno stasera starà zitto.


----------



## Albijol (29 Agosto 2016)

Oggi il primo dei tre giorni del Condor...attenzione all'ultima Gallianata


----------



## folletto (29 Agosto 2016)

Dobbiamo solamente PREGARE perché sparisca il prima possibile, subito dopo il closing


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2016)

I tre giorni più pericolosi del mercato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Agosto 2016)

-3


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2016)

Vai con ranocchia e rincon mitico  facci sognare


----------



## Tobi (30 Agosto 2016)

il mercato ufficialmente quando chiude?


----------



## Sand (30 Agosto 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Vai con ranocchia e rincon mitico  facci sognare



Rincon è discreto.
Hernanes.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (30 Agosto 2016)

fortunatamente manca poco. speriamo che il condor si bruci le ali in volo maledetto cane


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2016)

Lo senti questo odore ? è la pensione... Pelato , inizia a cercare i cantieri vicini che tra poco per te è finita .


----------



## Hellscream (30 Agosto 2016)

Attendo la tua dipartita più di quella di Al Bagdadi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Agosto 2016)

Oggi servizio da succhia scroto del fido pellegatti sui mitici tre giorni del condor..

Ma quando finirà sta barzelletta? Sono i tre giorni più temuti dai tifosi rossoneri, quelli in cui arriva sempre il cesso di turno, l'unico nome buono arrivato in quel frangente è stato Nesta, era SOLO il 2002.....da allora 14 anni di orrori..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2016)

Dopo più di 300 pagine, questo topic sta per essere chiuso... non vedo l'ora. Portaci pure tutti i cessi che vuoi in quest'ultimo giorno, tanto i cinesi ci metteranno un nanosecondo a stracciarne tutti i contratti. Il tuo addio sarà la nostra rinascita, schifoso, criminale, corrotto, viscido, maledetto e mafioso condor.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2016)

Il topic deve essere lasciato aperto per i posteri, le generazioni future devono conoscere il male che ci ha distrutti e rinnegare il suo nome per l'eternità.


----------



## sballotello (30 Agosto 2016)

prima di salutarlo...voglio vederlo andare..


----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2016)

Dai Condor, fai un biennale a Mati Fernandez e Caceres, intascati la tua polpettina sui parametri zero ma almeno rinforza un po' la squadra.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2016)

goditi il tuo ultimo giorno verme schifoso....ti auguro ogni male possibile...


----------



## Dany20 (31 Agosto 2016)

Ultimo giorno del Condor.


----------



## Zani (31 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo sia davero l'ultimo per sempre stavolta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2016)

Potrebbe essere uno dei giorni più belli della storia milanista, l'ultimo giorno di mercato del demonio, ma non avendone l'ufficialità o la certezza non possiamo festeggiare questo evento storico


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2016)

Quindi alle 00:01 di domani presenti le dimissioni vero?


----------



## Alkampfer (31 Agosto 2016)

fòradibàll


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2016)

-9 ore, schifoso


----------



## Sheva my Hero (31 Agosto 2016)

Prepariamo le erbe aromatiche che stasera si magna il condor al forno!! Manca poco...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2016)

Ma, quindi, questo dovrebbe essere l'ultimo giorno di mercato del condor?


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma, quindi, questo dovrebbe essere l'ultimo giorno di mercato del condor?



condizionale è obbligatorio


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2016)

io finchè non vedo l'ufficialità non ci credo.

cmq sto cane non ha fatto altro che sabotarci, fino alla fine.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io finchè non vedo l'ufficialità non ci credo.
> 
> cmq sto cane non ha fatto altro che sabotarci, fino alla fine.


Appunto; e 'sto qui dovrebbe essere ricordato come un grande uomo rossonero? Solo sputi e fango su questa carogna.


----------



## smallball (31 Agosto 2016)

e' il topic col maggior numero di insulti che io ricordi nella storia del Forum


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma, quindi, questo dovrebbe essere l'ultimo giorno di mercato del condor?



Magari, questo entro Novembre fa danno anche a mercato chiuso.

Tipo gli svincolati come Caceres li puoi prendere anche dopo.


----------



## fra29 (31 Agosto 2016)

Meno 8 ore...


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2016)

Mi pare impossibile che Fester esca di scena in questo modo anonimo senza regalarci un'ultima ciofeca con cui tirare un pozzo di bestemmie...
Dai zietto, cosa ci nascondi eh?

Immagino la combo last minute Hernanes + Ranocchia con doppio favore a Juve e Inter

Sarebbe un finale degno della sua carriera


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2016)

La piazza la zampata entro mezzanotte, me lo sento. Chissà da quale immondizia andrà a rovistare


----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2016)

Io non mi fido.


----------



## smallball (31 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi pare impossibile che Fester esca di scena in questo modo anonimo senza regalarci un'ultima ciofeca con cui tirare un pozzo di bestemmie...
> Dai zietto, cosa ci nascondi eh?
> 
> Immagino la combo last minute Hernanes + Ranocchia con doppio favore a Juve e Inter
> ...



sarebbe da bestemmie infinite


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> La piazza la zampata entro mezzanotte, me lo sento. Chissà da quale immondizia andrà a rovistare



Zampa di rana?


----------



## beleno (31 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi pare impossibile che Fester esca di scena in questo modo anonimo senza regalarci un'ultima ciofeca con cui tirare un pozzo di bestemmie...
> Dai zietto, cosa ci nascondi eh?
> 
> Immagino la combo last minute Hernanes + Ranocchia con doppio favore a Juve e Inter
> ...



Beh ragazzi non scrivete queste cose che ci leggono


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi pare impossibile che Fester esca di scena in questo modo anonimo senza regalarci un'ultima ciofeca con cui tirare un pozzo di bestemmie...
> Dai zietto, cosa ci nascondi eh?
> 
> Immagino la combo last minute Hernanes + Ranocchia con doppio favore a Juve e Inter
> ...



Diamo anche i suggerimenti ora. Quello ci legge. E' capace che lo fa davvero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Diamo anche i suggerimenti ora. Quello ci legge. E' capace che lo fa davvero.



Me la immagino la scena, Galliani al cellulare:
"Peppe (di stefano) come sta l'umore sul forum di quei *******?"
"Dottore sono agitati.."
"Ah si? E che dicono?"
"Si aspettano qualche operazione last minute, temono molto Hernanes e Ranocchia"
"Bella idea! Adesso li stendiamo, chiamo subito Ausilio e Marotta che mi devono ancora dei favori, grazie Peppe"
"Di niente..si figuri Dottore..se serve altro..."
"...Mmm...Fammi un po' il cagnolino dai.."
"Grazie Dottore che me lo chiede....Bau Bau.. "


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2016)

Si riduce sempre alle ultimi 5 ore sto schifoso .

ULTIME 5 ORE POI A MAI PIÙ .


----------



## smallball (31 Agosto 2016)

meno di 5 ore alla fine di questo scempio


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Agosto 2016)

Quando chiude 'sta pagina


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2016)

ultime ore in mano a lui speriamo davvero sia la sua fine con noi...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (31 Agosto 2016)

CAPOLINEA.... scendereeeeeeeee!!! è finita la pacchia condor, sei morto e sepolto


----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2016)

Stai fermo che fai solo ulteriori danni d'immagine. E' l'unica cosa che puoi fare.


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Quando chiude 'sta pagina



Prima possibile, si spera


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2016)

Meno di 4 ore e poi sarà finita , a mai più schifoso .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2016)

La cosa brutta è che le ore di 'sto qui potranno essere anche finite, ma si godrà lo stesso una pensione dorata con tutto quello che ha rubato negli anni, alla faccia nostra.


----------



## SmokingBianco (31 Agosto 2016)

Senderos
Bruno Montelongo
Emanuelson
Didac Vila
Legrottaglie
Taiwo
Muntari
Aquilani
Mesbah
Maxi Lopez
Cardacio
Traoré
Acerbi
Salamon
Constant
Gourcouff
Dhorasoo 
Emerson 
Mattioni 
Zaccardo
Matri
Honda
Birsa
Essien
Poli
Zapata
Silvestre
Vergara
Olivera
Coppola
Agazzi
Torres
Destro
Bocchetti
Cerci
Armero
Shevchenko bis
Kakà bis
Balotelli bis
Boateng bis
Van Ginkel
Ely
Viudez 
Bertolacci 
Constant
Vangioni 
Alex
Sosa

Negli ultimi 5 anni...CHE SPETTACOLO! 


Addio mafioso.


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Agosto 2016)

Secondo me stiamo facendo i conti senza l'oste, credo che liberarsi di Galliani non sarà affatto semplice e che continuerà a farci rodere il fegato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Agosto 2016)

È uscito dall'ufficio o si sta incatenando alla poltrona?


----------



## InsideTheFire (31 Agosto 2016)

Manca meno di un'ora....dai su gallo poi ti fai finalmente una bella mangiata...


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me stiamo facendo i conti senza l'oste, credo che liberarsi di Galliani non sarà affatto semplice e che continuerà a farci rodere il fegato.



Fosse così sarà un problema di chi avrà ancora il coraggio di seguire l'ADD milan.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2016)

Anche oggi è riuscito a farsi odiare. Vediamo fin dove riuscirà ad arrivare il prossimo mercato, se avrà i soldi dei cinesi. Perchè pensare che questi arrivino e facciano fuori il demonio in persona mi pare un tantino ottimistico, per non dire utopistico.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2016)

Vi giuro, su 7 miliardi di persone, è l'unica al mondo di cui desidero ardentemente la dipartita. E sono un tipo molto pacifico.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2016)

Mah. Siete davvero così sicuri che questo sia stato l'ultimo mercato di Tano Cariddi?

Vedremo...


----------



## Love (31 Agosto 2016)

spero che da qui a poco questa pagina si chiuda per sempre...speriamo...


----------



## robs91 (31 Agosto 2016)

*Suma:Ultimo mercato di Adriano Galliani? Potrebbe essere, potrebbe non essere, è indelicato toccare tasto stasera dopo questo mercato non esaltante*


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2016)

1 ora , l ultima ora di questo schifoso .


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Agosto 2016)

Adesso dissolviti.


----------



## Zani (31 Agosto 2016)

Spero di non vederti mai più


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah. Siete davvero così sicuri che questo sia stato l'ultimo mercato di Tano Cariddi?
> 
> Vedremo...


Deve solo fallire il closing prima di dicembre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2016)

Addio lurido , a mai più . Vai in pensione con Cosentino e fate quello che volete importante che sia a 10000 km di distanza da casa Milan .


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2016)

Signore dio mio... fa che oggi ore 23.00 sia il punto più basso della gloriosa storia rossonera che abbiamo mai toccato.
ed ora fa che si possa risalire sino al posto che ci compete.. 
nelle altezze dei cieli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2016)

Stasera abbiamo avuto la dimostrazione più eclatante che o questo si leva per sempre dalla nostra vista, o niente mai cambierà, nemmeno se ci compra Bill Gates.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2016)

Speriamo sia stata l'ultima volta.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Settembre 2016)

Dal caso Fernandez cmq ne esce male sia l'immagine del Milan ormai ridotto a lottare col Cagliari per un colpo di mercato che quella del condor che si è fatto sbeffeggiare da tutta Europa in mezza giornata ma che si è fatto pure riprendere per essere stato con quel mafioso di Cosentino a fare affari. Sogno un bel comunicato del Cagliari sulla questione e saremmo al top, verrebbe spazzato via dai cinesi domani. Meglio non poteva chiudere la sua carriera da giullare da noi


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Dal caso Fernandez cmq ne esce male sia l'immagine del Milan ormai ridotto a lottare col Cagliari per un colpo di mercato che quella del condor che si è fatto sbeffeggiare da tutta Europa in mezza giornata ma che si è fatto pure riprendere per essere stato con quel mafioso di Cosentino a fare affari. Sogno un bel comunicato del Cagliari sulla questione e saremmo al top, verrebbe spazzato via dai cinesi domani. Meglio non poteva chiudere la sua carriera da giullare da noi



E' chiaro che è l'ultima grande sceneggiata del clown, un po' come quell'ultimo balletto spettrale di Garrincha nella partita d'addio al calcio, un qualcosa di inguardabile.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2016)

Per me, non scomparirà con i cinesi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me, non scomparirà con i cinesi.


Impossibile. Hanno già annunciato Fassone come nuovo AD. Se Galliani non farà più l'AD, che ruolo potrebbe mai ricoprire?


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Impossibile. Hanno già annunciato Fassone come nuovo AD. Se Galliani non farà più l'AD, che ruolo potrebbe mai ricoprire?



Secondo me rimarrà in orbita Milan. Non con ruoli ufficiali.. Come Cosentino è stato in orbita Milan per tutto il mercato estivo..


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Suma:Ultimo mercato di Adriano Galliani? Potrebbe essere, potrebbe non essere, è indelicato toccare tasto stasera dopo questo mercato non esaltante*



Mercato disastroso per colpa nostra?


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me stiamo facendo i conti senza l'oste, credo che liberarsi di Galliani non sarà affatto semplice e che continuerà a farci rodere il fegato.



con berlusca c'era un rapporto di amicizia e ladrate varie durato 30 anni, con i cinesi cosa avrà da spartire sto verme ? spero gli diano la liquidazione e tanti saluti. 

vada a marcire a Ibiza o in qualche posto esotico a godersi la pensione, non deve avere più nulla a che fare con noi. 

oppure continuiamo a sperare nella natura.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (1 Settembre 2016)

Te ne devi andare è il capolinea. Scendere subito


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2016)

Grazie per l'ultima figuraccia, ora levati dalle balle incapace!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Settembre 2016)

Il giorno in cui si chiuderà questo topic sarà come aver vinto la Champions per me, anzi forse ancora meglio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Dal caso Fernandez cmq ne esce male sia l'immagine del Milan ormai ridotto a lottare col Cagliari per un colpo di mercato che quella del condor che si è fatto sbeffeggiare da tutta Europa in mezza giornata ma che si è fatto pure riprendere per essere stato con quel mafioso di Cosentino a fare affari. Sogno un bel comunicato del Cagliari sulla questione e saremmo al top, verrebbe spazzato via dai cinesi domani. Meglio non poteva chiudere la sua carriera da giullare da noi



I cinesi l'hanno già fatto fuori e lui lo sa .. queste sono state le ultime sparate prima della morte sportiva del Condom .

A MAI PIU SCHIFOSO .


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2016)

Il Male verrà estirpato e il Milan liberato!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Settembre 2016)

Appena verrà fatto fuori questo maiale come godrò a veder chiudere questo thread e non sentir parlare mai più di lui legato al Milan


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Settembre 2016)

è bello vedere che alla fine tutto il forum ha capito che razza di personaggio è l'antennista, ricordo ancora quando io e un altro paio di utenti criticavamo l'operato di fester e la maggior parte lo difendeva dicendo: "che colpa ha galliani se berlusconi non sgancia i soldi? Galliani coi soldi è il dirigente migliore in circolazione"


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Appena verrà fatto fuori questo maiale come godrò a veder chiudere questo thread e non sentir parlare mai più di lui legato al Milan



Andava messo da parte subito!!!!
Se i cinesi hanno davvero studiato i conti delle ultime gestioni come si fa ad affidarsi ancora a lui?? Lo sapevamo tutti che avrebbe fatto danni anche coi pochi milioni a disposizione, anzi, a maggior ragione perchè se le risorse sono poche si deve lavorare di fantasia e con conoscenza. Tutte qualità che il gallo non ha. 
Essere in una fase di passaggio non vuol dire lavorare male cosi come la gioia che questa sia stata la sua ultima sessione di calciomercato non deve farci perdere la lucidità su un operato che doveva e poteva esser migliore.
E invece anche questa estate tutto finisce con la sensazione di essere stati i soliti inetti , ridicolizzati da ogni tifoso e dalla stampa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Settembre 2016)

Cmq il fatto che non abbia avuto dai cinesi manco un centesimo e le mani legate mi fa godere il doppio, chissà quali malefatte avrebbe combinato con Mafientino sto cane


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me rimarrà in orbita Milan. Non con ruoli ufficiali.. Come Cosentino è stato in orbita Milan per tutto il mercato estivo..


Beh, nel caso, non credo avrebbe la considerazione che, invece, Galliani ha dato per tutto il tempo a Cosentino...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2016)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> è bello vedere che alla fine tutto il forum ha capito che razza di personaggio è l'antennista, ricordo ancora quando io e un altro paio di utenti criticavamo l'operato di fester e la maggior parte lo difendeva dicendo: "che colpa ha galliani se berlusconi non sgancia i soldi? Galliani coi soldi è il dirigente migliore in circolazione"


Mi vergogno anche soltanto di aver pensato che 'sto qui potesse concludere qualcosa coi soldi... purtroppo credevo ci fosse ancora un barlume di senno sportivo in lui. In realtà stiamo parlando di un mafioso, tale da quando ha messo il naso al Milan, con la differenza che, all'inizio, non era lui ad occuparsi della parte sportiva, della quale si è appropriato gradualmente nel corso degli anni.


----------



## fra29 (1 Settembre 2016)

Quando ai cinesi arriverà da saldare la parcella di Cosentino, ennesimo intermediario utilizzato per ogni minima trattativa, il condor dovrebbe davvero sparire dai nostri radar.
Sempre che i cinesi siano reali.
Se restasse questo maledetto i dubbi del bluff aumentano a dismisura.
Impossibile confermare un AD con questi "numeri"


----------



## fra29 (1 Settembre 2016)

Comunque se la finanza per una volta aprisse un fascicolo "Galliani" i conti dello stato potrebbero tornare quasi in ordine.
Io credo che direttamente e indirettamente, con o senza il placet del nano, Galliani ne abbia davvero fatte di ogni..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2016)

Ha finito col botto mafioso.

Bravissimo. Ora decedi


----------



## smallball (1 Settembre 2016)

la porcheria Cosentino non e' stata esattamente una bella chiusura di mercato


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2016)

Questa volta ti hanno beccato con le mani nella marmellata, spero ne uscirai male!


----------



## Aron (1 Settembre 2016)

Gene Gnocchi: "Galliani traccia un bilancio del suo mercato: ho fatto un solo acquisto ma 150 recensioni di ristoranti su Tripadvisor".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Settembre 2016)




----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Settembre 2016)

Per smaltire tutti i cessi che ci ha portato avremo più danni temporali del post Chernobyl...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2016)

Devi decedere prima del closing.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Settembre 2016)

Vattene maledetto!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2016)

HA dichiarato a radio Deejay che a gennaio lascia !!!!!!!!!!!

Fuori le bandiere !!!!


----------



## Tobi (1 Ottobre 2016)

Ha specificato gennaio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ha specificato gennaio?



Ha detto che fino al closing poi da Gennaio farà altro ... leggi l intervista in altri lidi


----------



## Albijol (2 Ottobre 2016)

E' riuscito a sbagliare il 100 x 100 degli acquisti del calciomercato estivo. Meno male che se ne va altrimenti mi iscrivevo all'Isis


----------



## Aron (2 Dicembre 2016)

Sta spargendo la voce che Fassone e Mirabelli si prenderanno i meriti su Fabregas dopo che lui ha fatto il lavoro ai fianchi per portarlo al Milan, e sta pure facendo in modo di spingere Donnarumma alla Juventus.

Una piaga.


----------



## sballotello (2 Dicembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sta spargendo la voce che Fassone e Mirabelli si prenderanno i meriti su Fabregas dopo che lui ha fatto il lavoro ai fianchi per portarlo al Milan, e sta pure facendo in modo di spingere Donnarumma alla Juventus.
> 
> Una piaga.



si certo, abbiamo preso ularito sosa come tassa per cesc fabregas


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fremo all'idea di vedere il lucchetto su questo topic.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Dicembre 2016)

Potrebbe esserci il lucchetto su questo topic.

Incredibile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2016)

Siamo al canto del cigno per il condor..


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Dicembre 2016)

Semplicemente , l'essere peggiore della gloriosa storia del Milan.

Il top dirigente qui è sempre stato Braida, il pelato non è altro che un antennista scalatore sociale che è stato fortunato a baciare le chiappe giuste al momento giusto 

E a chi mi dice "prima non era così, è peggiorato negli ultimi 5 anni etc" rispondo con una sola parola: "Marsiglia".


----------



## smallball (2 Dicembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fremo all'idea di vedere il lucchetto su questo topic.


sara' un grande giorno di festa


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (2 Dicembre 2016)

the last days, my old friend.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2016)

Addio schifoso


----------



## martinmilan (2 Dicembre 2016)

Comprerò sicuramente la sua autobiografia allegata alla rivista gambero rosso intitolata''come non saper comunicare coi tifosi e ammazzare la loro passione in 5 semplicissimi anni''


----------



## Reblanck (2 Dicembre 2016)

By my friend


----------



## Sheva my Hero (3 Dicembre 2016)

quando vedrò il lucchetto su questo maledetto topic vorrà dire che la tirannia sarà finita, e potrò finalmente tornare allo stadio, comprare merchandising rossonero e andare a visitare casa milan.

Che tu sia dannato maledetto


----------



## fra29 (3 Dicembre 2016)

La cosa peggiore del mancato closing sarà rivedere sto pelato cravatta-dotato ancora prenderci in giro prima dei match e durante il mese di non-mercato,,


----------



## hiei87 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Alla fine lui è sempre al suo posto, pronto per un nuovo mercato...


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2016)

Questo demonio ha vinto anche stavolta.. non è possibile
Solo la natura potrà liberarci da questo essere


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ma chi lo ammazza questo?

Il bello che è ci trolla sempre e ci fa illudere. Dalle dimissioni annunciate ai cinesi...


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo ammazza questo?
> 
> Il bello che è ci trolla sempre e ci fa illudere. Dalle dimissioni annunciate ai cinesi...



Tu già non immagini cosa ci aspetta a Gennaio? "Galliani vorrebbe prendere Fabregas, ma i cinesi hanno detto no." Mi ci gioco pure la casa.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

questo ci seppellirà tutti... altro che...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ballerò sulla tua tomba e al tuo funerale


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Hai visto il tuo grande acquisto Sosa?? Lo hai visto quanto fa ******? Degli nmila acquisti sbagliati non ne parli?


----------



## 666psycho (4 Dicembre 2016)

solo la morte lo schioderà dalla sua poltrona


----------



## mandraghe (5 Dicembre 2016)

Il 2017 in Cina è l'anno del Gallo.


Coincidenze? Non Credo.


----------



## malos (5 Dicembre 2016)

Questo ci frega sempre. Come gli scarafaggi sarà l'ultimo ad estinguersi.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> HA dichiarato a radio Deejay che a gennaio lascia !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fuori le bandiere !!!!





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fremo all'idea di vedere il lucchetto su questo topic.





Jaqen ha scritto:


> Potrebbe esserci il lucchetto su questo topic.
> 
> Incredibile.





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Siamo al canto del cigno per il condor..





smallball ha scritto:


> sara' un grande giorno di festa





ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> the last days, my old friend.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Addio schifoso





Reblanck ha scritto:


> By my friend





Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> quando vedrò il lucchetto su questo maledetto topic vorrà dire che la tirannia sarà finita, e potrò finalmente tornare allo stadio, comprare merchandising rossonero e andare a visitare casa milan.
> 
> Che tu sia dannato maledetto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2016)

Ce la fanno sudare questa spedizione lunare... forse farà in tempo a scomparire la luna.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Dicembre 2016)

Non son mica tanto sicuro che siano finiti i tempi bui.. oggi come oggi è piu probsbile sparisca mirabelli......


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>


----------



## Igniorante (11 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



chissà come se la ride..per l'ennesima sessione di mercato ci hanno fatto fare la figura dei polli..


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Che cancro


----------



## Reblanck (12 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>




Li mortacci tua.


----------



## Black (12 Dicembre 2016)

giusto ricordare stasera che Nianggolan sembrava essere nostro a Gennaio 2014. Poi per fortuna Adriano ha pensato di prendere Essien dato che costava meno


----------



## kolao95 (12 Dicembre 2016)

D'altronde quando gli finanzi Nainggolan prendendo Bertolacci..


----------



## martinmilan (13 Dicembre 2016)

Semplicemente un Dio in Terra.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Dicembre 2016)

Penso di poter affermare che ogni giorno che passa provo sempre più odio verso questo inetto... è brutto parlare di odio ma que sto qui ci prende per scemi


----------



## kolao95 (14 Dicembre 2016)

E chi lo ammazza questo.. Ogni giorno che passa perdo speranze per la riuscita dell'operazione societaria e mi convinco sempre più che quest'essere continuerà a sabotarci col suo misto di incompetenza e malafede. E io ero uno dei più ottimisti in assoluto qua.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E chi lo ammazza questo.. Ogni giorno che passa perdo speranze per la riuscita dell'operazione societaria e mi convinco sempre più che quest'essere continuerà a sabotarci col suo misto di incompetenza e malafede. E io ero uno dei più ottimisti in assoluto qua.



È un incubo senza fine


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2016)

Fosse un politico o capo di stato questo qui potrebbe essere Napoleone e governare il mondo.

Mai visto un personaggio così abile e astuto nel mantenere il suo potere e la sua posizione, e così difficile da buttare giù.


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2016)

Purtroppo penso che questo sia "solo l'inizio".


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Dicembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fosse un politico o capo di stato questo qui potrebbe essere Napoleone e governare il mondo.
> 
> Mai visto un personaggio così abile e astuto nel mantenere il suo potere e la sua posizione, e così difficile da buttare giù.



In troppi lo sottovalutano pensando, a torto o ragione , che sia solo una creatura di berlusconi.
Intanto è riuscito a levarsi dalle balle perfino la figlia. Chi osa intralciare il suo cammino è finito.
Basti pensare che ormai va avanti pur avendo tutti i tifosi contro, imperterrito.


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Dicembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Penso di poter affermare che ogni giorno che passa provo sempre più odio verso questo inetto... è brutto parlare di odio ma *que sto qui ci prende per scemi*



Peggio, a "questo qui" di noi non importa proprio una benemerita. Ci prendesse per scemi almeno vorrebbe dire che ci tiene in considerazione.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Dicembre 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Peggio, a "questo qui" di noi non importa proprio una benemerita. Ci prendesse per scemi almeno vorrebbe dire che ci tiene in considerazione.



Hai ragione, non ha considerazione ne per noi ne per il Milan


----------



## martinmilan (14 Dicembre 2016)

E' indistruttibile,è un DIO....non ci resta altro che adeguarci alla sua gloria e gridare tutti assieme FORZA ADRIANO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>


Ha ammesso pubblicamente quello che sanno praticamente tutti, cioè che è uno juventino.
Penso che negli ultimi 5-6 anni sia stato il miglior dirigente della Juventus per distacco.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Dicembre 2016)

Maledetto verme.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



.

Finalmente ha tolto la maschera. VERME.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Dicembre 2016)

Che "uomo" di m.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Dicembre 2016)

Lo abbiamo sempre saputo. Non a caso, siamo loro schiavi da 20 anni.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (18 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Ma va! Nessuno lo aveva capito 
Chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Dicembre 2016)

Nonostante già sapessimo, Dopo questa è rimasto ancora al suo posto? Nessuno che l'abbia mandato su Marte ?


----------



## fra29 (18 Dicembre 2016)

Ti odio, ti odio.. sei l'incarnazione del male e dl l'Italia che non funziona..


----------



## kolao95 (18 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



E non a caso siamo ridotti così, caro verme. A forza di favoretti a loro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Credo che il ragionamento che volesse esprimere fosse quello di tifare Juve perché così porterebbe via punti alle avversarie del Milan, ma lo ha espresso molto male e, anzi, poteva proprio evitare visto che i tifosi giustamente non aspettano altro per dargli contro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2016)

Sa benissimo quali reazioni scatenano le sue parole, conosce le voci su di lui.
E' un maledetto troll arrogante con la faccia come il deretano.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Dicembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Credo che il ragionamento che volesse esprimere fosse quello di tifare Juve perché così porterebbe via punti alle avversarie del Milan, ma lo ha espresso molto male e, anzi, poteva proprio evitare visto che i tifosi giustamente non aspettano altro per dargli contro.



Ma anche a voler cercare il "buono" in quell'affermazione, è assurdo tifare juventus quando gioca contro il crotone/empoli/borgoabuggiano.... che vantaggio ti porta?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2016)

Ragazzi ho una chicca esclusiva per voi in arrivo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2016)

Ecco qui! 
Questa è una foto che non credo si possa trovare in rete, almeno non così facilmente. Era in un'edizione cartacea di Chi di quest'estate, la avevo vista in vacanza. Ora mi è ricapitata in mano quella vecchia copia e ho fatto lo scan della pagina per offirla in esclusiva a Milan World e consegnarla ai posteri.

Il brillante mercato estivo a Ibiza del Condor!


----------



## fra29 (19 Dicembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ecco qui!
> Questa è una foto che non credo si possa trovare in rete, almeno non così facilmente. Era in un'edizione cartacea di Chi di quest'estate, la avevo vista in vacanza. Ora mi è ricapitata in mano quella vecchia copia e ho fatto lo scan della pagina per offirla in esclusiva a Milan World e consegnarla ai posteri.
> 
> Il brillante mercato estivo a Ibiza del Condor!



La seconda da sinistra è Musacchio.
Quella alla sua sinistra è invece Cuadrado..


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Dicembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Credo che il ragionamento che volesse esprimere fosse quello di tifare Juve perché così porterebbe via punti alle avversarie del Milan, ma lo ha espresso molto male e, anzi, poteva proprio evitare visto che i tifosi giustamente non aspettano altro per dargli contro.



Credo anch'io che volesse intendere proprio quello; che sia gobbo lo sappiamo ma penso che nemmeno lui possa arrivare a dirlo in maniera così sfacciata.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Dicembre 2016)

Il miglior dirigente della Juve negli ultimi 5 anni. Ha smantellato la squadra regalando Ibra e Thiago e l'ha composta di pipponi indecorosi e gente alla frutta, ha lasciato in mano lo scouting per i giovani italiani in mano ai gobbi, ha regalato 12 milioni per Matri, si è fatto fregare Tevez e sbugiardato persino da Tuttosport per la storia della prospettiva. Ballerò sulla sua tomba


----------



## mandraghe (16 Febbraio 2017)

Piccola riflessione sulle capacità dell'AD dell'AC Milan:

Prendiamo in esame solo 4 giocatori: Matri, Ely, Bertolacci e Luiz Adriano. Di questi, attualmente, solo Bertolacci è ancora in rosa.

Tra ingaggi e cartellini questi 4 son costati più di 100 milioni di euro, si avete letto bene, 100 milioni. Chissà un dirigente capace cosa avrebbe potuto fare con questa cifra...

Ebbene, pur spendendo questa cifra enorme con questi giocatori la qualità della rosa non si è innalzata di un centimetro. 

E inoltre:

Luiz Adriano ha giocato i primi mesi poi, dopo la sventurata cessione in Cina, è sparito

Bertolacci ha passato più mesi in infermeria che in campo

Matri ed Ely, insieme, non credo abbiano superato le venti presenze

E questi son solo 4 giocatori...figuriamoci se si dovessero considerare le decine di operazioni sballate messe in piedi dal più grande dirigente sportivo del mondo.


Ovviamente non c'è un cane di giornalista che abbia rilevato gli enormi disastri combinati da questo incapace.

E invece quell'altro rintronato che occupa la poltrona di presidente del Milan da anni blatera di sceicchi, di cifre spropositate e amenità simili...se magari avesse guardato all'operato del suo amico forse avrebbe capito che a mancare non sono stati i soldi ma la professionalità e la capacità di operare saggiamente.


E dulcis in fundo per non dimenticare:




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2017)

Quella prima pagina della gazzetta ricordo che quando la vidi buttati il giornale giù dal tavolo dal nervoso .

Che brutti ricordi , io odio Galliani .


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Febbraio 2017)

Tic tac, tic tac...


----------



## Raryof (21 Febbraio 2017)

Ci sono stati e ci sono ancora vari programmi televisivi tipo cucine da incubo, hotel incubo ecc ecc, ma mi sono sempre chiesto perché non sia mai partito un Società di calcio da incubo, avrebbero fatto una puntata sul Milan sicuramente, con un buon 80% di numeri e statistiche scandalose su questo fenomeno.


----------



## Zani (21 Febbraio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ci sono stati e ci sono ancora vari programmi televisivi tipo cucine da incubo, hotel incubo ecc ecc, ma mi sono sempre chiesto perché non sia mai partito un Società di calcio da incubo, avrebbero fatto una puntata sul Milan sicuramente, con un buon 80% di numeri e statistiche scandalose su questo fenomeno.



Ne hanno fatto uno su TV8 con Vialli e non ricordo quale altro ex giocatore, era solo sulle squadre dilettanti però


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2017)

Una settimana e, dopo ben 326 pagine, si DOVREBBE chiudere. Per sempre.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una settimana e, dopo ben 326 pagine, si DOVREBBE chiudere. Per sempre.


E c'è da sbocciare male per questo!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2017)

Io lo lascerei aperto per insulti eterni!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Febbraio 2017)

Sembra un sogno che tra pochi giorni si chiuda per sempre questo thread!



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io lo lascerei aperto per insulti eterni!



Quasi quasi ci starebbe


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Febbraio 2017)

Io condenserei l'operato di Galliani con questo mercato, credo che non servano altre parole:

*Estate 2012:*

CESSIONI: 

Darmian, Seedorf, Gattuso, Oddo, Zambrotta, Van Bommel, Nesta, Inzaghi, Ibrahimovic, Thiago Silva, Cassano


ACQUISTI: 

Acerbi, Muntari, Gabriel, Constant, Traoré, Montolivo, Bojan, Zapata, De Jong, Pazzini, Niang.


.

QUella è la data in cui il duo ha assassinato il Milan.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Febbraio 2017)

Il macellaio sta arrivando...


----------



## martinmilan (22 Febbraio 2017)

Lo ricorderò per questi ultimi anni...per quello che è...un mediocre.
Uno che esulta come un matto per finta ad un gol che vale il settimo posto,per mascherare la sua vera natura speculativa e tramacciosa che nulla riguarda questo sport.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io condenserei l'operato di Galliani con questo mercato, credo che non servano altre parole:
> 
> *Estate 2012:*
> 
> ...


Quanto ho vomitato quella estate...ma anche il 2009 me lo ricordo bene.
Via Kakà e dentro Huntelaar e Onyewu.STOP.
Ultracompetitivi.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io condenserei l'operato di Galliani con questo mercato, credo che non servano altre parole:
> 
> *Estate 2012:*
> 
> ...



Fa IMPRESSIONE solo a rileggere.
In uscita uomini, campioni, professionisti.
In entrata bidoni e personaggi discutibili per valori morali.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Febbraio 2017)

Sogno un futuro del forum nel quale la parola Galliani è censurata


----------



## Sheva my Hero (22 Febbraio 2017)

tra poco più di una settimana questo topic sarà chiuso. Non mi sembra vero che questo stramaledetto magnaccione se ne vada.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Febbraio 2017)

Non mi sembra vero.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io condenserei l'operato di Galliani con questo mercato, credo che non servano altre parole:
> 
> *Estate 2012:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque il genio di cravatta gialla quando aveva in mano i soldi ( 100 milioni ) li ha spesi per : 

Romagnoli 30 sacchi , ben spesi nulla da dire 

Bacca 30 sacchi , sostituto di Jackson Martinez già ex giocatore ora in cina . Bacca ricercato in Cina ex giocatore di 30anni pure lui che non sa stoppare una palla . 

Bertolacci , giocatore con 0 grinta e 0 classe 20 milioni buttati nel cesso 

Luigi Adriano , 8 milioni buttati nel cesso ex giocatore ora emigrato al freddo.


----------



## smallball (23 Febbraio 2017)

dai che tra poco si chiude!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Febbraio 2017)

E' letteralmente sparito in queste ultime settimane. Meglio così.
Ogni volta che lo vedo/sento mi viene da vomitare.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2017)

Starà preparando le valigie???
Ce ne sarà di roba da portare via....


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Febbraio 2017)

La cosa che mi lascia sconvolto e' che su FB, nei vari gruppi sul Milan, c'e' parecchia gente che ancora difende questo maledetto. Anzi, e' convinta che con i soldi sia il top... ma la gente nell'estate 2015 dov'era?


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Febbraio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi lascia sconvolto e' che su FB, nei vari gruppi sul Milan, c'e' parecchia gente che ancora difende questo maledetto. Anzi, e' convinta che con i soldi sia il top... ma la gente nell'estate 2015 dov'era?



Non sono tifosi del milan, sono tifosi di Berlusconi o tifosi di altre squadre che trollano.

Praticamente è una conditio sine qua non: non puoi essere un vero tifoso del milan se non critichi galliani per quanto ha fatto quantomeno dal 2007 ad oggi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Febbraio 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non sono tifosi del milan, sono tifosi di Berlusconi o tifosi di altre squadre che trollano.
> 
> Praticamente è una conditio sine qua non: non puoi essere un vero tifoso del milan se non critichi galliani per quanto ha fatto quantomeno dal 2007 ad oggi.



Esatto.


----------



## Raryof (23 Febbraio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi lascia sconvolto e' che su FB, nei vari gruppi sul Milan, c'e' parecchia gente che ancora difende questo maledetto. Anzi, e' convinta che con i soldi sia il top... ma la gente nell'estate 2015 dov'era?



Sono tifosi che vanno a sensazione, non sono veri tifosi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Febbraio 2017)

Già mi manca


----------



## Tobi (23 Febbraio 2017)

un personaggio squallido. Sempre in prima fila a prendersi ogni merito quando si vince, latitante quando invece le cose vanno male e mai una volta che ci abbia messo la faccia ammettendo: su quel giocatore mi sono sbagliato. Finalmente tra una settimana sarai fuori


----------



## Sheva my Hero (23 Febbraio 2017)

ogni giorno che passa è un giorno in meno alla chiusura di questo topic. non se ne può più di questo pelato stramaledetto, te ne vai o no te ne vai sì o nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque il genio di cravatta gialla quando aveva in mano i soldi ( 100 milioni ) li ha spesi per :
> 
> Romagnoli 30 sacchi , ben spesi nulla da dire
> 
> ...



L'errore madornale è stato investire 30 milioni su un 29enne con CHIARI limiti tecnici che funzionava solo in un contesto perfetto. Questo significa non capire un'emerita mazza di calcio o non essere assistito da persone del mestiere.

Il problema con Adriano è che non si è mai cercato di inserirlo nel contesto squadra solo perchè si era investito un'enormità per un brocco colombiano che doveva giocare a prescindere da tutto. La sua gestione è stata ridicola e resto convinto che sarebbe stato molto più funzionale al gioco del Milan di Bacca. Veramente vergognoso.

Bertolacci veniva da un anno grandioso a Genova, lo abbiamo pagato troppo ma ci stava l'acquisto e si sperava avesse ben altra personalità.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Febbraio 2017)

Grazie adriano!!ricorderò per sempre le tue classifiche quinquennali.
Cosa non ti sei inventato per mascherare la tua infinita inadeguatezza...in questo senso sei un genio!


----------



## Coripra (23 Febbraio 2017)

L'avrà già scritto sicuramente qualcuno, ma io, che non ero MAI entrato prima in questo thread, non posso saperlo.

329 (trecentoventinove) pagine di post sul melmoso viscido... immagino quante carezze e quanto amore... 

Ora esco da qui: mi faccio una doccia e mi lavo i denti per togliermi lo schifo: a mai più!


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> L'errore madornale è stato investire 30 milioni su un 29enne con CHIARI limiti tecnici che funzionava solo in un contesto perfetto. Questo significa non capire un'emerita mazza di calcio o non essere assistito da persone del mestiere.
> 
> Il problema con Adriano è che non si è mai cercato di inserirlo nel contesto squadra solo perchè si era investito un'enormità per un brocco colombiano che doveva giocare a prescindere da tutto. La sua gestione è stata ridicola e resto convinto che sarebbe stato molto più funzionale al gioco del Milan di Bacca. Veramente vergognoso.
> 
> Bertolacci veniva da un anno grandioso a Genova, lo abbiamo pagato troppo ma ci stava l'acquisto e si sperava avesse ben altra personalità.



Per me il dramma non è prendere bacca ma sottolineare, evidenziare e rimarcare di essere incapace a fare mercato.
Ma uno che dice 'guardando il panini ho letto che bacca ha fatto 30 gol e ho pensato che fosse bravo' ci fa o ci è??
Ci sta trollando o è fuori di testa???
Ci gode ad essere deriso o è in un mondo tutto suo fatto di conigli bianchi che vanno sempre di corsa??
Ma nemmeno il fantacalcio io faccio con tanto pressapochismo, cerco di metterci un pò più di scienza.
Ma poi a conti fatti capisci che davvero il geometra e quindi il milan non avevano capito alcunchè della carratteristiche di bacca.
Andava preso un attaccante e lo hanno preso con la stessa attenzione con la quale scegli un prodotto per lavare il bagno tra quelli a disposizione tra gli scaffali del supermercato.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per me il dramma non è prendere bacca ma sottolineare, evidenziare e rimarcare di essere incapace a fare mercato.
> Ma uno che dice 'guardando il panini ho letto che bacca ha fatto 30 gol e ho pensato che fosse bravo' ci fa o ci è??
> Ci sta trollando o è fuori di testa???
> Ci gode ad essere deriso o è in un mondo tutto suo fatto di conigli bianchi che vanno sempre di corsa??
> ...



Semplicemente può dire anche che "la pupù è rosa" che comunque sia lo stormo di fedeli formato da Fedele (nomen omen), Ruiu e Ordine vari annuirebbero e gli darebbero ragione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2017)

Lo inseriamo tra le parole censurate il 4 Marzo?

Lui e l'altro, devono sparire


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2017)

Tic tac tic tac ...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tic tac tic tac ...


Quasi -7...


----------



## 666psycho (23 Febbraio 2017)

dai che si chiude!


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2017)

Scommetto la mia casa che è in affitto che tornerà nel pre Milan Chievo.. tutto bello rangulizzilito .
Prepariamoci all'estate dei polpetteeeeee.


----------



## sballotello (28 Febbraio 2017)

se non ci pensa madre natura siamo nella EMME


----------



## Black (28 Febbraio 2017)

maledetto!! anche queste ore di tensione sono a causa tua.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Febbraio 2017)

Ancora tu...


----------



## hiei87 (28 Febbraio 2017)

La cosa che mi fa impazzire più di tutte è l'idea di lui che gongola e si prepara all'ennesimo mercato di polpette.
Come ho sempre detto, finirà che ci comprerà lui...


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2017)

Viscido!


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa impazzire più di tutte è l'idea di lui che gongola e si prepara all'ennesimo mercato di polpette.
> Come ho sempre detto, finirà che ci comprerà lui...



In prestito con diritto di riscatto.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Febbraio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> In prestito con diritto di riscatto.



Ormai fa solo prestiti secchi, nel senso che ci restiamo secchi noi ad aspettare che se ne vada...


----------



## Butcher (28 Febbraio 2017)

Il nostro prossimo presidente. Segnatevelo.


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2017)

Hey fenomeno ora che si fa? si torna a fare le interviste prepartita tutte belle sorridenti? bisogna rimettersi in pista e farsi vedere per bene dopo _l'ultima partita_ della gestione con il Sassuolo.
Ho un odio dentro che la metà basta.


----------



## smallball (1 Marzo 2017)

non schiodera' mai...


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Marzo 2017)

E al suo posto è ancora ben saldo!!!!


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2017)

E chi lo ammazza questo?


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2017)

Potrebbe scrivere un libro molto presto: Come ho reso il Milan la barzelletta del calcio.
Con vari capitoli su come non fare mercato, su come buttare i soldi, su come non fare mercato, su come distruggere un fatturato da record, su come diventare la squadra B del Genoa, su come rimanere ben saldo al comando dopo che hai passato in tribuna le tue _ultime_ partite in casa/trasferta.
Così, tanto per vedere come brucerebbe 'sto libro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2017)

Quando si muove per andare ad Arcore, il giorno dopo succede sempre qualcosa di tremendo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Marzo 2017)

Se avessimo una tifoseria seria sto mafioso sarebbe da anni esiliato in Burundi


----------



## kolao95 (1 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quando si muove per andare ad Arcore, il giorno dopo succede sempre qualcosa di tremendo.



Già. Come ha detto [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] è probabile che nel summit di lunedì abbiano deciso la strategia comunicativa..


----------



## smallball (1 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quando si muove per andare ad Arcore, il giorno dopo succede sempre qualcosa di tremendo.



dovrebbe star lontanissimo da Villa San Martino


----------



## Aragorn (1 Marzo 2017)

Questo topic non verrà mai chiuso, meglio rassegnarsi


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Marzo 2017)

Non è un dirigente della mia squadra.
Prendo le distanze, provo solo ribrezzo verso questo essere .


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2017)

Pensare che lui potrebbe essere la salvezza, Fininvest lo toglie dal ruolo e risolve una piccola grana.
Invece non hanno proprio idee, basta lasciare passare il tempo e tutto si risolve tanto i tifosi del Milan non capiscono nulla e non prendono iniziative.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E chi lo ammazza questo?


----------



## Djici (1 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>


----------



## koti (2 Marzo 2017)

Bah, io continuo a pensare che la causa di tutto questo scempio sia solo e soltanto Silvio Berlusconi. Galliani centra relativamente.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Marzo 2017)

Galliani infastidisce per la sua strafottenza, noncuranza e mancanza di rispetto. E' proprio l'esempio dell'arricchito ignorante, ma alla fine resta solo un burattino, i fili li muove un altro.


----------



## addox (2 Marzo 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Galliani infastidisce per la sua strafottenza, noncuranza e mancanza di rispetto. E' proprio l'esempio dell'arricchito ignorante, ma alla fine resta solo un burattino, i fili li muove un altro.



.


----------



## Tobi (3 Marzo 2017)

starà godendo come un riccio. I suoi ghigni e sorrisini fanno capire quanto spera che salti tutto cossicchè possa continuare a incassare soldi sottobanco. MALEDETTO


----------



## smallball (3 Marzo 2017)

sempre piu' saldo sul suo scranno


----------



## 666psycho (3 Marzo 2017)

e pensare che potevamo chiudere il topic oggi stesso...


----------



## mandraghe (3 Marzo 2017)

smallball ha scritto:


> sempre piu' saldo sul suo scranno




Questo qua ci seppellirà tutti. 

Già mi immagino la sua intervista nel pre Milan-Chievo nella quale sfoggerà il suo sorriso odioso che starà a significare "anche stavolta vi ho presi per il culo".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Galliani infastidisce per la sua strafottenza, noncuranza e mancanza di rispetto.



Stamattina ennesima dimostrazione


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Marzo 2017)

schifoso.


----------



## Djici (3 Marzo 2017)

_Ma dai che Galliani con quei soldi ci farebbe vincere un paio di Champions in tre anni._
[cit]


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2017)

Ma la spocchia delle risposte di oggi ? oramai ha ZERO rispetto per tutto e tutti . Si sente il re .


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Marzo 2017)

Credo che questo topic non si chiuderà mai, si estinguerà prima il resto dell'umanità di conseguenza nessuno potrà chiuderlo.


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2017)

Io lo ammetto sono sempre stato molto fiducioso sulla trattativa, c'è da dire che la sua estrema tranquillità di questi mesi è stata sospettosissima.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Marzo 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma la spocchia delle risposte di oggi ? oramai ha ZERO rispetto per tutto e tutti . Si sente il re .



Risposte? Quali risposte? Lui che mente palesemente dicendo "Io non so nulla"? Gliel'ha scritta Ygritte sta risposta?


----------



## fra29 (3 Marzo 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Quasi -7...



Che sia da monito per la futura trattativa..


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Marzo 2017)

Ma secondo voi invece di fare le cene se fosse sul punto di partenza non si sarebbe già trovato qualcos'altro da fare?
Dai su, e chi lo schioda questo


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (4 Marzo 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Che sia da monito per la futura trattativa..


Prima di dare inizio alla funzione funebre è necessario aspettare che la salma arrivi in chiesa


----------



## smallball (4 Marzo 2017)

e chi lo schioda da li'....


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2017)

Sarà un'estate di polpette belle calde ai forte dei marmi.


----------



## smallball (6 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sarà un'estate di polpette belle calde ai forte dei marmi.



l'estate del Condor


----------



## AllanX (7 Marzo 2017)

smallball ha scritto:


> l'estate del Condor



Scommetto gia sui ritorni di Taraabt dal genoa e di Cassano parametro zero


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2017)

Il suo miglior mercato è sempre il prossimo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Marzo 2017)

E chi lo ammazza a questo?

Ma ora, ripensandoci meglio, il suo atteggiamento durante le partite in questi ultimi mesi sembrava quello di uno che sa di doversene andare??? Direi proprio di no.


----------



## smallball (19 Marzo 2017)

dopo le parole di ieri sera e' sempre piu' solido nel suo scranno


----------



## Djici (19 Marzo 2017)

Per me questo è il male assoluto.
Pure peggio del presidente.


----------



## fra29 (19 Marzo 2017)

Sta già scaldando i fornelli per le prossime polpette.
Ci farà pagare questi mesi di passione come non mai.. Dzemaili e Izzo sono praticamente certi.


----------



## smallball (27 Marzo 2017)

fara' le valigie??....spero


----------



## mandraghe (27 Marzo 2017)

smallball ha scritto:


> fara' le valigie??....spero



Mah io aspetterei, troppe volte (addirittura dal 2013) abbiamo esultato per la sua dipartita dal Milan ed invece è ancora qua, intoccabile e sempre più polpettaro.

Finché non vedremo l'ufficialità dovremo stringere le chiappe e pregare.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Marzo 2017)

La sua faccia parla meglio di 100 comunicati.
Cosa dice la sua mimica in questi giorni????


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Marzo 2017)

Vietato esultare in anticipo, mi comporterò come fossi certo della sua permanenza a vita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2017)

Calma calma ragazzi... c'è ancora da penare. Ma ce la faremo, forza e coraggio.


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2017)

Non date MAI il diavolo per morto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Marzo 2017)

Deve sloggiare.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Marzo 2017)

Non chiuderemo mai questo thread, me ne sono definitivamente convinto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Marzo 2017)

Il diavolo in persona , questo non muore mai... vedrete se non troverà il modo per collaborare con i cinesi


----------



## de sica (28 Marzo 2017)

Mai dar per morto questo, MAI.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2017)

Quando manda in avanscoperta manichino gatta ci cova.
Chissà cosa starà studiando.... il menu per pasqua??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Aprile 2017)

Sta pensando accuratamente alla prossima mossa, non va disturbato.
Una foto della stanza di Galliani in questi giorni pre-closing.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Aprile 2017)

Spero gli sia arrivato quel ceffone


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Spero gli sia arrivato quel ceffone



La decisione quella sera di ritirare la squadra fu sua o di berlusconi?


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La decisione quella sera di ritirare la squadra fu sua o di berlusconi?


Denti gialli ritirò la squadra, Berlusconi, come sempre, ci fece il figurone scusandosi in mondovisione (anche se recentemente si è cercato di fare uscire la verità, ma ormai è troppo tardi). 

Galliani, nonostante tutto, restò il braccio armato del Demonio per altri 25 anni


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Denti gialli ritirò la squadra, Berlusconi, come sempre, ci fece il figurone scusandosi in mondovisione (anche se recentemente si è cercato di fare uscire la verità, ma ormai è troppo tardi).
> 
> Galliani, nonostante tutto, restò il braccio armato del Demonio per altri 25 anni



E tu ci credi che il gallo si sia preso una simile responsabilità?? Io nemmeno un pò. 
Stiamo parlando di uno che per espletare le funzioni fisiologiche chiede il permesso al suo superiore. 
Direi che siamo come ruoli ai livelli di fantozzi e del supermegadirettore galattico.


----------



## addox (4 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E tu ci credi che il gallo si sia preso una simile responsabilità?? Io nemmeno un pò.
> Stiamo parlando di uno che per espletare le funzioni fisiologiche chiede il permesso al suo superiore.
> Direi che siamo come ruoli ai livelli di fantozzi e del supermegadirettore galattico.



.


----------



## gianluca1193 (4 Aprile 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Denti gialli ritirò la squadra, Berlusconi, come sempre, ci fece il figurone scusandosi in mondovisione (anche se recentemente si è cercato di fare uscire la verità, ma ormai è troppo tardi).
> 
> Galliani, nonostante tutto, restò il braccio armato del Demonio per altri 25 anni



Più che braccio armato, direi scudo, per proteggersi da qualsiasi shitstorm calcistica.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E tu ci credi che il gallo si sia preso una simile responsabilità?? Io nemmeno un pò.
> Stiamo parlando di uno che per espletare le funzioni fisiologiche chiede il permesso al suo superiore.
> Direi che siamo come ruoli ai livelli di fantozzi e del supermegadirettore galattico.



Non ci credo, infatti tra parentesi avevo aggiunto: _"anche se recentemente si è cercato di fare uscire la verità, ma ormai è troppo tardi" _


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La decisione quella sera di ritirare la squadra fu sua o di berlusconi?



Di recente Costacurta ha detto che "l'ordine arrivò dall'alto", abbastanza chiaro direi.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Di recente Costacurta ha detto che "l'ordine arrivò dall'alto", abbastanza chiaro direi.



ah beh, chiarissimo allora.
Ma lo immaginavo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2017)

Non succede eh, ma se succede...


----------



## kolao95 (11 Aprile 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non succede eh, ma se succede...



Noooooooooooo! Porta sfiga 'sta frase.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Noooooooooooo! Porta sfiga 'sta frase.





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non succede eh, e non succede...



Ok, fixed


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2017)

Quanto ti odio !


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Aprile 2017)

Verme! Sparisci!


----------



## Raryof (11 Aprile 2017)

Scusate ma, il Giannino che fine farà? a che pro rimangono aperti? era praticamente il covo di Galliani stile Tony Soprano, ora non ha molto senso e non rappresenta sicuramente un ritrovo milanista.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Aprile 2017)

Io non dimentico : tutte le volte che con fare arrogante si rifiutava di dare risposte alle nostre legittime domande, tutte le volte che costruiva la rosa chiamando i soliti amici e bussando alla porta delle solite squadre.
Se ne deve andare da perdente dopo aver vinto tutto e con l'etichetta di colui che di calcio non capisce nulla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2017)

Schifoso


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2017)

Mamma mia fra tre giorni ce ne libereremo...addio!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Aprile 2017)

E' arrivato finalmente il tuo momento , condor maledetto.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Aprile 2017)

tic tac tic tac...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Aprile 2017)

Inizia a fare la sintonizzazione canali per sabato...


----------



## de sica (11 Aprile 2017)

Aspettiamo a parlare che questo ha 100 vite, non nove


----------



## smallball (12 Aprile 2017)

non oso pensare a quello che potra' succedere dopo domani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2017)

In tutti i casi domani questo topic imploderà.
O di insulti o di gioia.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Aprile 2017)

Fortuna sei antennista così per sabato sei a posto!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Aprile 2017)

Dategli l'ultimo saluto prima che il thread risulti "closed"...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Aprile 2017)

Occhio a esultare prima del tempo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Aprile 2017)

Addio.


----------



## MarcoUnico (12 Aprile 2017)

Nessuno teme che all'ultimo si decida di farlo rimanere... magari anche solo come consulente ?
Sarebbe raccapricciante.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Aprile 2017)

Non mi sembra vero che stia per finire il regno di questo mafioso. Mi commuovo.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2017)

Il tuo carissimo champagne normale è in frigo caro Fester. Domani/dopodomani stappo.
Poi ballerò nudo e ubriaco sulla tua tomba gridando alla luna sulle note di Vasco "e siamo a posto cosììììììììììììììììì... senza Gallianiiii".

tic tac Fester.. tic tac maledetto!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2017)

Prego [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] e tutti gli altri moderatori a far sì che l'ultimo messaggio su questo topic sia il mio... Sono arrivato su milanworld in piena calciopoli perché volevo sostegno morale, e da quel giorno stesso ho espresso il mio pensiero contro Galliani. 11 anni fa.... Piano piano qualcuno ha aperto gli occhi.
Ci tengo molto... voglio che la lapide su questo topic sia scritta da me.

Che sia maledetto!


----------



## Lo Gnu (12 Aprile 2017)

Addio Galliani, avremo un bruttissimo ricordo di te: il popolo milanista *ti odia*.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2017)

Missione Apollo 18.
Preparativi in corso.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Raryof (12 Aprile 2017)

MarcoUnico ha scritto:


> Nessuno teme che all'ultimo si decida di farlo rimanere... magari anche solo come consulente ?
> Sarebbe raccapricciante.



Va a sistemare le antenne in quel di Milanello.
Ciao pelatone, dai che fino a quasi 73 anni l'hai tirata, peccato perché ci sei sembrato sempre così giovine e baldanzoso che questo addio è un po' un fulmine a ciel sereno che noi prendiamo con rammarico e disgusto, tu che facevi il mercato mentre scorreggiavi sulla brandina con solo un album panini in mano, tu che eri il genio del mercato dei p0, quelli che ti rendevano orgoglioso, tu che prendevi mazzette ogni estate nel disfamercato favorito, il Genoa caccafooball club, tu che tifavi Juve tutto l'anno specialmente in due partite in particolare, tu che mettevi la cravatta gialla color catarro di vecchio che faceva passare la fame ai bambini in tribuna, tu che stranamente scomparivi dopo le sconfitte, tu e le tue melanconiche liste sui top 5 club al mondo sempre in Cempions, scomparse dopo agosto 2013, tu che facevi tornare le ministre riscaldate e ne andavi pure fiero e pensavi al tifoso milanista come l'esempio del ******* che se ne sta sempre buono, tu che imboccavi la stampa pure quando l'unico colpo che hai fatto è stato un mohicano argentino, tu che batti sempre il colpo negli ultimi giorni di mercato, tu che però non prendi mai un colpo, tu che quando eri a pranzo in diretta un servo a caso ne rimaneva deliziato e pensava stessi lavorando per noi, abbuffandoti, tu che sparavi solo minchiate da cialtrone soprattutto quando parlavi di giocatori che conoscevi già e seguivi da sempre, tu che di calcio non ci hai mai capito nulla e nemmeno di riflettori, tu che rappresenti il marcio del calcio e il nuovo che non avanza mai, tu che sei rimasto agli anni 80, tu che hai stravolto la matematica con il tuo 99,9%, tu e le stronxate ad ogni intervista, tu e la glorificazione del nulla più totale, tu che tra un po' di levi dal ca__o.


----------



## smallball (12 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dategli l'ultimo saluto prima che il thread risulti "closed"...



in caso di closed,bisognerebbe dare un tot di tempo per i saluti,prima di dimenticare per sempre il personaggio.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2017)

smallball ha scritto:


> in caso di closed,bisognerebbe dare un tot di tempo per i saluti,prima di dimenticare per sempre il personaggio.....



Ah sicuro, ci vuole almeno una settimana per "salutarlo" degnamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Aprile 2017)

Gestisce una società di calcio senza capire nulla di calcio e già questo è grave e paradossale ma ben più grave è, dopo 30 anni, non aver appreso nulla!!!
Poteva comunque andarsene da eroe ma ha deciso di andarsene da odiato e ripudiato, fedele suonatore di violino su un titanic che faceva acqua da tutte le parti mentre il capitano faceva l'inchino lustrando i trofei e rievocando i fasti del passato.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2017)

ma voi lo sapevate che il ruolo di Galliani sul mercato è stato piuttosto marginale (in sede decisionale per il mercato) fino alla metà degli anni 90?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Aprile 2017)

smallball ha scritto:


> in caso di closed,bisognerebbe dare un tot di tempo per i saluti,prima di dimenticare per sempre il personaggio.....





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ah sicuro, ci vuole almeno una settimana per "salutarlo" degnamente.



Certamente!


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Aprile 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma voi lo sapevate che il ruolo di Galliani sul mercato è stato piuttosto marginale (in sede decisionale per il mercato) fino alla metà degli anni 90?



Nemmeno per far la spesa al mercatino è buono questo.
Se ci fai caso nella sua carriera pochissime volte ha parlato di calcio ma le pochissime volte nelle quali l'ha fatto ha fatto delle figure di melma epiche!!!
Una donna ne capisce di più.
Ricordo una volta quando disse che se ha giocato da mezz'ala gattuso lo può fare pure de jong.
Questo personaggio non sa distinguere un centrocampista 'verticale' da uno 'orizzontale'. Pena infinita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Aprile 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma voi lo sapevate che il ruolo di Galliani sul mercato è stato piuttosto marginale (in sede decisionale per il mercato) fino alla metà degli anni 90?



Galliani ha iniziato ad operare nel mercato da metà anni '90..diciamo che da quando il nano è sceso in politica nel '94 lui ha gradualmente preso in mano tutto..infatti ricordo che quella sua euforia a Perugia nel '99 era dovuta al fatto che le annate precedenti tragiche avevano fatto pensare tutti che fosse un incapace..molti scrissero che quello scudetto fu la sua rivincita personale..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Aprile 2017)

Approfitto di questi ultimi giorni dell'attuale proprieta' per ringraziare il nostro amato Adriano Galliani per le grandi sessioni di merc... ah no, scusate.

A mai piu rivederci Condor.


----------



## Il Genio (12 Aprile 2017)

*vai a fare in qlo*


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gestisce una società di calcio senza capire nulla di calcio e già questo è grave e paradossale ma ben più grave è, dopo 30 anni, non aver appreso nulla!!!
> Poteva comunque andarsene da eroe ma ha deciso di andarsene da odiato e ripudiato, fedele suonatore di violino su un titanic che faceva acqua da tutte le parti mentre il capitano faceva l'inchino lustrando i trofei e rievocando i fasti del passato.



Mentre il capitano lustrava i trofei, Galliani gli lustrava le scarpe con la lingua


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Aprile 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mentre il capitano lustrava i trofei, Galliani gli lustrava le scarpe con la lingua



Che uomo servile.
Fantozzi.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Galliani ha iniziato ad operare nel mercato da metà anni '90..diciamo che da quando il nano è sceso in politica nel '94 lui ha gradualmente preso in mano tutto..infatti ricordo che quella sua euforia a Perugia nel '99 era dovuta al fatto che le annate precedenti tragiche avevano fatto pensare tutti che fosse un incapace..molti scrissero che quello scudetto fu la sua rivincita personale..


Esattamente 
lo sapete chi disse a Berlusconi di comprare i vari van Basten, gullit eccetera, sì? 
È fondamentale perché dalla prossima settimana qui si rischia un revisionismo storico che riabilita la figura di Galliani, quando poi è sempre stato un incapace dal punto di vista gestionale E sportivo

Lo champagne normale Fester. ..LO CHAMPAGNE NORMALEEEE


----------



## Gekyn (12 Aprile 2017)

Io non riesco ad odiare Galliani più di Berlusconi.
Il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa e quello che ha fatto il condor negli anni è sempre stato il volere di Silvio.
Forse dirò una castroneria ma tra i due vedo più tifoso il Gallo.
Detto questo posso che quotare le parole di [MENTION=1995]Il Genio[/MENTION] ......a mai più rivederci


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Aprile 2017)

Vedere chiuso questo topic rappresenta una gigantesca vittoria per tutti noi.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Love (12 Aprile 2017)

senza questo essere l'era berlusconi sarebbe durata molto di più...ne sono sicuro...una gestione scellerata...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Black (12 Aprile 2017)

e questa volta si che te ne vai!! 

fantastico!!


----------



## Jaqen (13 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Heaven (13 Aprile 2017)

Non riesco a crederci che finalmente non sarà più lui a gestire il mercato. 

Di lui ci mancheranno gli acquisti dal Genoa e i contratti da pre pensionamento


----------



## sballotello (13 Aprile 2017)

a mai piu


----------



## sballotello (13 Aprile 2017)

ma questo topic quando chiudera' ufficialmente?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ma questo topic quando chiudera' ufficialmente?



Il Re Dell'Est ha detto che ci concede almeno una settimana per gli insult.. ehm, per i saluti


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Aprile 2017)

stramaledetto, finalmente ti levi dalle palle!!!! godo come un cane!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Aprile 2017)

Oggi non parla.
Giovedi è il giorno del silenzio....


----------



## smallball (13 Aprile 2017)

ho quasi paura a pensare che tra poco questo topic chiude....


----------



## Albijol (13 Aprile 2017)

Finché questo topic non chiuderà qui e non entrerà nella Wall of Shame io non sono tranquillo


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Aprile 2017)

ADDIO!!!!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2017)

Guardate con che faccia si è presentato allo studio notarile. Sembra stia andando ad un funerale (il suo).


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Aprile 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Guardate con che faccia si è presentato allo studio notarile. Sembra stia andando ad un funerale (il suo).



Video???


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2017)

Squagliati, evapora, dileguati, sparisci. Via, via!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Guardate con che faccia si è presentato allo studio notarile. Sembra stia andando ad un funerale (il suo).



Spettacolare!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Video???



Lo trovi sul Twitter di Di Marzio.


----------



## Black (13 Aprile 2017)

e finalmente te ne vai! GODOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2017)

Ecco l'ultima immagine di Galliani da AD del Milan


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'ultima immagine di Galliani da AD del Milan


----------



## de sica (13 Aprile 2017)

Aspettiamo.. aspettiamo... poi giuro che faccio un macello su questa pagina!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2017)

Mamma mia, se ne va il più grande cancro della storia di questo club. Galliani è stato molto peggio di Berlusconi, perché le nostre vittorie sono state anche merito di Berlusconi (e di Sacchi), ma mai di Galliani; viceversa, quando il club è stato gestito da Galliani, sebbene Berlusconi avesse gravissime colpe avendo stretto i cordoni della borsa, c'è stata la peggior gestione sportiva della storia di questo sport. 
Galliani è stato una metastasi inguaribile, che ha fatto solo e soltanto del male a questo club. 
A mai più, infame, e tanti auguri per una pessima pessima vita.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Aprile 2017)




----------



## diavolo (13 Aprile 2017)

Voglio il lucchetto su questa discussione


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Aprile 2017)

Vero che è il secondo responsabile dei disastri degli ultimi 10 anni, ma la sua arroganza è pari a quella del suo padrone. Finalmente te ne vai...


----------



## The Ripper (13 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'ultima immagine di Galliani da AD del Milan


viaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Raryof (13 Aprile 2017)

E' BELLISSIMO vederti sparire, somaro.
Tu al Milan qualcosa di inaccettabile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2017)

E adesso si aspetta solo il lucchetto


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'ultima immagine di Galliani da AD del Milan









Via. Viaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


Avrei preferito un'uscita con lancio di sterco, ma mi accontento.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Aprile 2017)

viaaaa viaa dal nostro Milan per sempre


----------



## smallball (13 Aprile 2017)

lucchetto ormai vicinissimo!!!!


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2017)

Soon


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2017)

Il Condor decolla, ma stavolta se ne va sulla luna!

Ciaoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Aprile 2017)

chiudere chiudere chiudere susususu


----------



## smallball (13 Aprile 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Condor decolla, ma stavolta se ne va sulla luna!
> 
> Ciaoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Condor decolla, ma stavolta se ne va sulla luna!
> 
> Ciaoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!



'spe che prendo la mira...


----------



## Crox93 (13 Aprile 2017)

viaaaaaa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2017)

Scansateve tutti, voglio l'ultimo messaggio del topic  Addio, infame.


----------



## de sica (13 Aprile 2017)

Finalmente posso dirlo, posso scriverlo.. 

Adriano, sei fuori brutto verme schifoso!!


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Aprile 2017)

Chi glielo spiega?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Aprile 2017)

scusate ma sto tizio chi è???


----------



## Raryof (13 Aprile 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> scusate ma sto tizio chi è???



E' l'Ad dimissionario, quello che non conta più una sega di nulla.


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Aprile 2017)

Lasceremo ad [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] l'onore di piazzare il lucchetto.


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Lasceremo ad @Admin l'onore di piazzare il lucchetto.



Ahahahahaahahahah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2017)

Voglio l'ultimo messaggio: addio, criminale!


----------



## Gekyn (13 Aprile 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>





come mi mancheranno le sessioni di calcio mercato estivo............


----------



## Giangy (13 Aprile 2017)

Addio cravatta gialla! Spero che questo topic sarà chiuso per sempre!


----------



## gianluca1193 (13 Aprile 2017)

Siamo a posto così, siamo Ultracompetitivi.
A mai più arrivederci.


----------



## Gekyn (13 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Voglio l'ultimo messaggio: addio, criminale!


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2017)

Mi mancheranno le tue intense giornate di lavoro....


----------



## Black (13 Aprile 2017)

a mai più rivederci!! AC Giannino muore ufficialmente oggi

I ristoratori di tutta Europa sono in lutto


----------



## Crox93 (13 Aprile 2017)

Quando vedrò scritto che la discussione è chiusa stapperò la seconda bottiglia


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Aprile 2017)

Addio maledetto addio uomo di m**** non evoluto.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Aprile 2017)

Tutti i soldi che hai rubato con tutti i magheggi con Preziosi, spero ti servano tutti per medicine e medici. 
Che tu sia stramaledetto per sempre!


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Aprile 2017)

Arrivederci arrivederci! Siamo a posto così!


----------



## Doctore (13 Aprile 2017)

Auguro tutto il male possibile....schifoso


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Aprile 2017)

Arrivederci Arrivederci [cit.]


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Tutti i soldi che hai rubato con tutti i magheggi con Preziosi, spero ti servano tutti per medicine e medici.
> Che tu sia stramaledetto per sempre!


----------



## mrsmit (13 Aprile 2017)

Ciao melma.........


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2017)




----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2017)

Comunque l'ultimo messaggio DEVE essere un "siamo a posto così"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2017)

E il lucchetto?  [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] dai, chiudilo col mio mex


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E il lucchetto?  [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] dai, chiudilo col mio mex



Credo che questo thread raggiungerà le 500 pagine nei prossimi 7 giorni


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Aprile 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Ma le fai tu queste gift?


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Credo che questo thread raggiungerà le 500 pagine nei prossimi 7 giorni



Se ci concedessero una giornata bonus di insulto libero le raggiungeremmo in mezzora


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma le fai tu queste gift?



No no, basta googlare e si trova di tutto! Mi sto anche trattenendo


----------



## Raryof (13 Aprile 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Galliani nella terra delle pippe viventi.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Aprile 2017)

Di te mi mancheranno le tue esultanze che mi gasavano. Fine.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Aprile 2017)

A mai più rivederci. Nessuna riconoscenza per questo gobbo.


----------



## Victorss (13 Aprile 2017)

L unica cosa che mi mancherà di te sono le esultanze in tribuna.
A mai più rivederci sacco di palta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Aprile 2017)

Alla fine , oramai è andato diciamoci la verità : 

Lui probabilmente avesse avuto 100 milioni all anno avrebbe pure comprato i campioni ( e grazie al C ) ma onestamente con pochi soldi sono venute a galla tutte le sue incompetenze.. poi quando Braida e altri l'hanno lasciato da solo si è fatto consigliare dagli amici e ci portato nel baratro .

io NON VOGLIO PIU PARLARE DI GALLIANI.


----------



## Black (13 Aprile 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



ahahahah fantastica questa!!! troppo trash


----------



## pennyhill (13 Aprile 2017)

Geometra, si goda la vecchiaia.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Aprile 2017)

al momento parlare bene mi è impossibile.....non voglio però nemmeno parlare male in questo giorno di festa....quindi passo...


----------



## smallball (13 Aprile 2017)

addio...a mai piu'


----------



## kolao95 (13 Aprile 2017)

Eccolo, in un solo video due aspetti che caratterizzano il modus operandi del Gallo:
-Calciomercato "al Forte" (cit.) con la panza scoperta.
-Frasi da pezzentone.

Addio, feccia maledetta.


----------



## Tobi (13 Aprile 2017)

Il declino del Milan è iniziato con la cessione di Shevchenko. Quindi bisogna tornare indietro di 11 anni. Dopo aver incassato 50 milioni di euro se non vado errato per l'Ucraino, il Milan passa il calciomercato estivo in vacanza, attendendo l'esito di calciopoli. Nel frattempo l'Inter saccheggiava la Juventus e si assicurava giocatori come Ibrahimovic e Viera, Il Barcellona Zambrotta e Thuram e il Real Cannavaro. Si riversò il 40% del Budget incassato su Ricardo Oliveira ed il Milan ebbe la ghiotta occasione a fine stagione con la vittoria della Champions, che portò nelle casse societarie la bellezza di 77 milioni di euro di poter rinnovare la squadra e di dare vita ad un nuovo ciclo vincente. Ma neppure in questa occasione si fece nulla, il calciomercato del Milan si fermò agli acquisti di: Pato ed Emerson durante la sessione invernale... da li in poi ,escluso il 2010 dove arrivarono Ibra e Robinho (Non cito Boateng perchè non era un nome importante), solo scelte disastrose, prese in giro, cessioni importanti, elemosine in giro per l'europa, magheggi con i procuratori per destabilizzare rapporti tra giocatori e società e non voglio andare oltre. Da oggi in poi caro Galliani puoi tornare a tifare per la tua squadra del cuore, non appena 2 mesi fa dicesti che in Europa tifi Juventus perciò ti auguro di sedere accanto ad Agnelli da adesso in avanti


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Aprile 2017)

Non ci credo, a breve sarà chiusa questa pagina per sempre


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Aprile 2017)

*Thread spostato nella Hall of Fame.*


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Thread spostato nella Hall of Fame.*



Galliani nella HoF?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Thread spostato nella Hall of Fame.*



HoLaFame


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Aprile 2017)

Non mi sembra vero ancora. Niente più Galliani


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2017)

Da oggi possiamo chiamarlo l'immobiliarista. Diventa collega di Ricucci e Danilo Coppola.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2017)

Ma vi rendete conto che è finita l'era delle polpette? Vi rendete conto che dopo dieci anni (la prima polpetta fu Borriello nel 2007) non vedremo più polpette col Genoa? Se è un sogno, non svegliatemi.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Aprile 2017)

Niente più _#ultracompetitivi_
Niente più _#siamoapostocosì_
Niente più _#senonescenessunononentranessuno_
Niente più _#Giannino_
Niente più _#ForteDeiMarmi_
Niente più _#L'amicoPreziosi_
Niente più _#ISaldiDiAgosto_
Niente più _#IGiornidelCondor_


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2017)

Perché Galliani è nella Hall of fame?


----------



## Gekyn (13 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché Galliani è nella Hall of fame?



Io voglio e pretendo Maiorino nella Hall of Fame!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2017)

Per lui non dico niente manco grazie, ha fatto troppi casini troppe pagliacciate teatrini ecc a mai piu.


----------



## Il Genio (13 Aprile 2017)

Scommettiamo che rientra dalla porta di servizio?

Genoa...


----------



## Crox93 (13 Aprile 2017)

Grazie e a mai più.
No scherzo, nessun grazie.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto che è finita l'era delle polpette? Vi rendete conto che dopo dieci anni (la prima polpetta fu Borriello nel 2007) non vedremo più polpette col Genoa? Se è un sogno, non svegliatemi.



Ancora non me ne rendo conto assurdo  .


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Aprile 2017)

Grazie alla mafia che si è creato e il nero che ha tanto inseguito per gonfiare le sue tasche e di amici è riuscito a mettere in ombra anche anni di ottimo lavoro.

Continuo a prometterti di ballare sulla tua tomba


----------



## ignaxio (13 Aprile 2017)

Spero che non entri in lega altrimenti ci metterà il bastone tra le ruote


----------



## Maximo (13 Aprile 2017)

Addio a mai più geometra antennista


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché Galliani è nella Hall of fame?



Hell of Flames.
Da buon demone.


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Aprile 2017)

Io creerei una sezione "Hall of *In*fame" e ci metterei solo questo topic.


----------



## Black (13 Aprile 2017)

dai ma non si può vedere Galliani vicino a Weah, Maldini, Seedorf, Sheva. Ci voleva una sezione tipo "vecchia dirigenza"


----------



## InsideTheFire (13 Aprile 2017)

Buona pasqua


----------



## Miracle1980 (14 Aprile 2017)

Grazie anche a te Adriano. Alla fine hai contribuito anche tu alle nostre gioie. Nessuno di noi qui dentro sarebbe riuscito a fare di meglio in 31 anni. Che poi 31 anni al servizio di Silvio dimostrano tenacia, attaccamento e costanza. Grazie anche a Braida. 
Speriamo bene per il futuro... Ma sono fiducioso.


----------



## addox (14 Aprile 2017)

Finite le polpette ehh?
Poi ora hai pure il padrone vegano.
Adieu.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Aprile 2017)

bisognerebbe chiudere questi topic e basta


----------



## Igniorante (14 Aprile 2017)

Un altro maledetto che si leva dalle balle... Peccato non poterlo ricoprire di ortaggi, e magari anche sassate, mentre se ne va.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2017)

Ma vi rendete conto che se n'è andato? Io non ci posso credere...


----------



## Snake (14 Aprile 2017)

magari è solo un arrivederci


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> magari è solo un arrivederci


----------



## Raryof (14 Aprile 2017)

Le parole cordiali e quasi "obbligate" per non mancare di rispetto a questo essere sono state le uniche note negative della conferenza.


----------



## pipporo (14 Aprile 2017)

Adesso puo rivelare chi e stato mister X


----------



## Zenos (14 Aprile 2017)

Guardati la conferenza di Fassone e impara capra.


----------



## Aragorn (14 Aprile 2017)

Non ho scritto niente finora perché una volta vinta la guerra non mi sembrava il caso di infierire e abbassarsi a certi livelli. Ma dopo aver ascoltato la conferenza di oggi è impossibile non far riemergere, tutti in una volta, i ricordi dei vergognosi e umilianti soprusi intellettuali a cui questo signore ci ha sottoposto negli ultimi anni. Quindi voglio dirlo dal profondo del mio cuore: Mi fai schifo !!!


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Aprile 2017)

Dopo aver sentito le parole oggi di fassone ho compreso, se ve ne fosse bisogno, il livello infimo e dittatoriale della tua gestione.
Mai una spiegazione, mai un bagno d'umiltà , mai una parola carina verso i tifosi ma solo tanta, infinita arroganza , tanta falsità e una gestione al limite del paleolitico.
Non so cosa avrà in serbo il futuro, non so se alzeremo trofei e se lo faremo in tempi brevi ma a un uomo che si pone come fassone non posso che dare tutto il mio appoggio e la mia fiducia e mi sento dal profondo del cuore di aiutarlo in tutti i modi coi quali un tifoso può aiutare un suo dirigente.
Ora mi sento di nuovo parte attiva al fianco della mia squadra, della mia dirigenza, dei miei giocatori.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dopo aver sentito le parole oggi di fassone ho compreso, se ve ne fosse bisogno, il livello infimo e dittatoriale della tua gestione.
> Mai una spiegazione, mai un bagno d'umiltà , mai una parola carina verso i tifosi ma solo tanta, infinita arroganza , tanta falsità e una gestione al limite del paleolitico.
> Non so cosa avrà in serbo il futuro, non so se alzeremo trofei e se lo faremo in tempi brevi ma a un uomo che si pone come fassone non posso che dare tutto il mio appoggio e la mia fiducia e mi sento dal profondo del cuore di aiutarlo in tutti i modi coi quali un tifoso può aiutare un suo dirigente.
> Ora mi sento di nuovo parte attiva al fianco della mia squadra, della mia dirigenza, dei miei giocatori.



Parole sante..oggi mi sono sentito di nuovo orgoglioso di amare il calcio..ho voglia di tifare, di vedere le partite, di andare allo stadio, di emozionarmi, di guardare avanti

Quei due cancri ci avevano ucciso la passione..non si potranno perdonare mai e poi mai!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2017)

Lo ricorderò così, al mare a panza all'aria a ripetere come un mantra le sue perle.






Cioè l'unica squadra al mondo ad avere il mercato bloccato ogni anno perchè non si riusciva a vendere (regalare) uno dei suoi tanti bidoni o bolliti (Robinho prima, l'anno dopo il Kaka bis ecc).


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma quanto si vive bene senza questo qua???
Ah proposito, se ne va dal milan senza una parola, un gesto verso i tifosi che sono il vero motore del movimento calcio a tutte le latitudini.
Saluta, ovviamente , solo il SUO presidente.
Servile fino alla fine.
Mi sento rinato.
Fassone rispetto a lui per capacità di comunicazione è un nobel alla letteratura mentre con il cravattaro ormai si viveva delle sue mimiche facciali eloquenti e verosimili. Oltre che brutte.


----------



## Love (15 Aprile 2017)

senza di lui negli ultimi 5/8 anni ma con al suo posto un manager capace in gamba e non in malafede Berlusconi sarebbe durato molto di più...gestione scellerata è dire poco...


----------



## Tahva (15 Aprile 2017)

Grazie di niente, geometra. Non ci mancherai.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2017)

Certo però vedere Galliani in questa sacra sezione del forum stona molto sinceramente.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Albijol (15 Aprile 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


>



Forse il primo striscione decente della curva negli ultimi 10 anni


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2017)

Comunque anche se non nutro molta simpatia per quelli della Sud, non è il primo striscione che dedicano contro il condor. Si sono sempre schierati contro Galliani in questi ultimi anni, nonostante siano sempre stati a favore di Berlusconi sempre e comunque.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Aprile 2017)

Addirittura nell'Hall of Fame è sto qua


----------



## mandraghe (15 Aprile 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


>




Non voglio difendere Galliani, però tutti sappiamo perché questi ce l'hanno con il Condor e sicuramente il motivo non è la mala gestio dell'ex AD ma fatti, diciamo privati, tra la curva e Galliani.

Fatti che nulla hanno a che vedere col bene del Milan....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma poi perchè tutti ce l'hanno con Galliani?
Da quando c'è la televisione a colori siamo quelli che hanno fatto più punti di tutti...
Giusto condor?


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

La migliore resterà sempre "siamo stati gli ultimi a vincere lo scudetto prima che iniziasse il ciclo Juve".


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Aprile 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma poi perchè tutti ce l'hanno con Galliani?
> Da quando c'è la televisione a colori siamo quelli che hanno fatto più punti di tutti...
> Giusto condor?



Negli ultimi 5 anni il milan è morto.
Lo dice questo negli appunti?


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (16 Aprile 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque anche se non nutro molta simpatia per quelli della Sud, non è il primo striscione che dedicano contro il condor. Si sono sempre schierati contro Galliani in questi ultimi anni, nonostante siano sempre stati a favore di Berlusconi sempre e comunque.



Appunto, guarda caso


----------



## __king george__ (18 Aprile 2017)

in questo video di 20 secondi c'è tutto il riassunto di Galliani negli ultimi anni


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2017)

Arrivederci, Arrivederci................e invece *NO*!!!! ahahahahahahh!!!


Oh, non pensavo, ma già mi sono abituato a non pensare più al condor...addio fester!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Aprile 2017)

Leggevo le assurdità che i "giornalisti" hanno scritto in questi ultimi tempi su questo panzone.
Addirittura erano arrivati a dire che Galliani sarebbe rimasto a coordinare Fassone e Mirabelli 
Dopo il closing secondo me il numero di milanisti è sceso parecchio, molti di essi erano tifosi di Galliani e soprattutto di Berlusconi, ma è meglio così, via il marcio dal Milan.


----------



## Raryof (18 Aprile 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Leggevo le assurdità che i "giornalisti" hanno scritto in questi ultimi tempi su questo panzone.
> Addirittura erano arrivati a dire che Galliani sarebbe rimasto a coordinare Fassone e Mirabelli
> Dopo il closing secondo me il numero di milanisti è sceso parecchio, molti di essi erano tifosi di Galliani e soprattutto di Berlusconi, ma è meglio così, via il marcio dal Milan.



Fanno il paio con quelli che sono tornati a seguire il Milan, non dico tornare a tifare perché il tifo e la passione non te li scrolli in una vita.


----------



## Superpippo80 (18 Aprile 2017)

Adesso siamo noi ad essere a posto così!


----------



## Crox93 (19 Aprile 2017)

Spero che domenica se ne stia a casa


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Aprile 2017)

Che sia benedetto ogni giorno senza di te.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Aprile 2017)

Non sprecherò troppe parole su sto panzone feccia infame.

Mi hai tolto la passione, mi hai avvelenato il fegato, hai distrutto una delle cose che più amo nella mia vita, insieme al tuo degno compare che se non altro ha avuto il merito di cacciare una barca di soldi i primi 20 anni.
Tu invece hai fatto solo danni, ci hai trasformati in una barzelletta in campo e fuori, hai umiliato i tifosi e tiranneggiato senza limiti in quel di milanello.
Con il tuo fare arrogante e saccente, nonchè intimidatorio da bulletto da quartiere quale sei, hai umiliato una società, e poi l'hai distrutta con affari torbidi e loschi, anteponendo SEMPRE il bene tuo e dei tuoi amichetti maledetti a quello del Milan.

Sei il peggior essere del mondo del calcio, e ora che non ci sei più ci guadagneremo tutti, milanisti e non.
Finalmente il tuo regno di terrore e ridicolo è finito: il Giannino è morto, ritorna dopo tanto, troppo tempo, il nostro amato AC Milan.
Di cui tu, grazie a dio, non farai parte.

Addio, verme.


----------



## Raryof (19 Aprile 2017)

Domani festeggiamo il primo settimanniversario del suo addio.
Da AD dimissionario, cioè ex dirigente.


----------



## Crox93 (20 Aprile 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non sprecherò troppe parole su sto panzone feccia infame.
> 
> Mi hai tolto la passione, mi hai avvelenato il fegato, hai distrutto una delle cose che più amo nella mia vita, insieme al tuo degno compare che se non altro ha avuto il merito di cacciare una barca di soldi i primi 20 anni.
> Tu invece hai fatto solo danni, ci hai trasformati in una barzelletta in campo e fuori, hai umiliato i tifosi e tiranneggiato senza limiti in quel di milanello.
> ...




92 minuti di applausi, mi sono commosso.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (20 Aprile 2017)

AS titola che Perez vorrebbe Galliani al Real. ...beh che dire...Hasta la vista gringo ahahahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non sprecherò troppe parole su sto panzone feccia infame.
> 
> Mi hai tolto la passione, mi hai avvelenato il fegato, hai distrutto una delle cose che più amo nella mia vita, insieme al tuo degno compare che se non altro ha avuto il merito di cacciare una barca di soldi i primi 20 anni.
> Tu invece hai fatto solo danni, ci hai trasformati in una barzelletta in campo e fuori, hai umiliato i tifosi e tiranneggiato senza limiti in quel di milanello.
> ...



Ti era simpatico


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Aprile 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non sprecherò troppe parole su sto panzone feccia infame.
> 
> Mi hai tolto la passione, mi hai avvelenato il fegato, hai distrutto una delle cose che più amo nella mia vita, insieme al tuo degno compare che se non altro ha avuto il merito di cacciare una barca di soldi i primi 20 anni.
> Tu invece hai fatto solo danni, ci hai trasformati in una barzelletta in campo e fuori, hai umiliato i tifosi e tiranneggiato senza limiti in quel di milanello.
> ...



Post da incorniciare.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non sprecherò troppe parole su sto panzone feccia infame.
> 
> Mi hai tolto la passione, mi hai avvelenato il fegato, hai distrutto una delle cose che più amo nella mia vita, insieme al tuo degno compare che se non altro ha avuto il merito di cacciare una barca di soldi i primi 20 anni.
> Tu invece hai fatto solo danni, ci hai trasformati in una barzelletta in campo e fuori, hai umiliato i tifosi e tiranneggiato senza limiti in quel di milanello.
> ...


Solo applausi.

Riguardo Galliani, personalmente io non riconosco alcun merito, è sempre stato una persona sporca, che non ha mai avuto l'amore per il club. Per me, come uomo, è allo stesso livello di Pirlo, Diego Lopez e compagnia.


----------



## Love (22 Aprile 2017)

per chi di galliani ricorda il male solo degli ultimi anni..io rispondo ricordando la figuraccia che ci fece fare a livello planetario a marsiglia nel 92...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non sprecherò troppe parole su sto panzone feccia infame.
> 
> Mi hai tolto la passione, mi hai avvelenato il fegato, hai distrutto una delle cose che più amo nella mia vita, insieme al tuo degno compare che se non altro ha avuto il merito di cacciare una barca di soldi i primi 20 anni.
> Tu invece hai fatto solo danni, ci hai trasformati in una barzelletta in campo e fuori, hai umiliato i tifosi e tiranneggiato senza limiti in quel di milanello.
> ...



Hahahah , senza rancore è


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Aprile 2017)

Io lo avrei messo nella Hallo of Shame, creata per l'occasione. 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## sballotello (23 Aprile 2017)

oggi che abbiamo perso non ha fatto trapelare nulla tramite i suoi lecchini. Non aveva telefonato a nessuno in settimana per caricare la squadra?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Aprile 2017)

ma quanto si sta bene senza sto infame quantooooooooooooooo....ancora non ci credo che non sentirò più le sue inutili frasi da fucilazione immediata...che estate paradisiaca


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2017)

Guarda che squadra di cessi che hai costruito !!! Schifoso , a mai più


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Aprile 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda che squadra di cessi che hai costruito !!! Schifoso , a mai più



ma come lollo, e il suo miglior mercato????


----------



## Lo Gnu (30 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Clarenzio (1 Maggio 2017)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


>



Sempre e comunque uomo di m**da


----------



## Gekyn (2 Maggio 2017)

A quanto sarebbero state quotate le dichiarazioni a fine anno, con le quali avrebbe dato risalto all'ottima campagna acquisti che nella prima metà ci aveva portato a giocarci le prime posizioni, che se non fosse stato per colpa degli infortuni, avremmo raggiunto la CL?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2017)

Schifoso lurido , altri insulti solo per te !!! 

Le macerie , parametri 0 e cessi vari avete lasciato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2017)

Ma con che ritegno si presenta allo stadio questo mammifero?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma con che ritegno si presenta allo stadio questo mammifero?



Come gli avvoltoi che mangiano le carcasse.
Da buon condor viene a godere della carogna che ha lasciato.


----------



## de sica (8 Maggio 2017)

Ogni volta che viene, perdiamo. Io gli negherei l'accesso


----------



## Crox93 (8 Maggio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che viene, perdiamo. Io gli negherei l'accesso



Viene apposta per quello, chissa come ci gode.


----------



## Albijol (8 Maggio 2017)

Per puro masochismo sono andato a vedere su Transfermarket le ultime due campagne acquisti del condor, praticamente ha sbagliato TUTTI gli acquisti onerosi eccetto Romagnoli.

30 (bacca) + 20 (Bertolacci) + 8 Luiz Adriano + 8,5 Gomez + 7,5 Sosa + 9 Lapadula=75 milioni di euro BUTTATI


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Maggio 2017)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


>



Scandaloso, e poi la gente che si mette a ridere in studio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Maggio 2017)

Oh ma le grandi società pronte ad ingaggiare l'imperatore del mercato dove stanno? Il Madrid dell'amico Fiorentino neanche? Com'è che non lo vuole nessuno? Strano XD


----------



## wfiesso (19 Maggio 2017)

ah ma la pagina di sto condom esise ancora? pensavo fosse stata cestinata in fretta e furia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2017)

A me ancora non sembra vero che se ne sia andato.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Maggio 2017)

ma perchè ogni tanto riesumate la pagina di sto feticcio. Lasciatelo dove sta nel dimenticatoio.


----------



## Alfabri (19 Maggio 2017)

Creerei una sezione per lui più consona: Hall of Infame.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Maggio 2017)

Col mitico Reizinger (non il Papa) e l'accecato Davids.
Così, giusto per non dimenticare come usava i soldi. Purtroppo manca nella foto quel toro di Bogarde.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Col mitico Reizinger (non il Papa) e l'accecato Davids.
> Così, giusto per non dimenticare come usava i soldi. Purtroppo manca nella foto quel toro di Bogarde.



In realtà questi due arrivarono a parametro zero come pure bogarde e dalla loro cessione (davids soprattutto) si ricavò qualche miliardo(10 se non ricordo male dalla cessione di davids).
Solo che ogni volta che vedevo edgar giocare con quella maglia smadonnavo di brutto 
Da noi era una mela marcia, da loro un pitblull.
Comunque galliani mangia esattamente come prima, non è cambiato nulla.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Col mitico Reizinger (non il Papa) e l'accecato Davids.
> Così, giusto per non dimenticare come usava i soldi. Purtroppo manca nella foto quel toro di Bogarde.



Perdonami ma devo fare due appunti: Reiziger e soprattutto Bogarde furono richiesti da Capello che dopo le tremende cappellate fatte da Bogarde in un Udinese Milan decise di metterlo da parte. Quella partita fu l'inizio di una stagione disastrosa. E non dimentichiamo che a quell'epoca erano comunque giocatori top.

Inoltre entrambi, insieme a Kluivert, vennero ceduti al Barça realizzando una buona plusvalenza.

Sono altre le operazioni che ci hanno condotto alla rovina, questa qua, almeno economicamente, fu discreta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2017)

Mamma mia io ancora non ci credo, sono ancora incredula stiamo facendo mercato senza pranzi ecc e cacchiate varie  .

Io già mi immagino il :" Se Bacca non va via non arriva nessuno lool".


----------



## Raryof (25 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Col mitico Reizinger (non il Papa) e l'accecato Davids.
> Così, giusto per non dimenticare come usava i soldi. Purtroppo manca nella foto quel toro di Bogarde.



La maglia però, impeccabile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Maggio 2017)

Questo video è un'altra perla di Galliani. Uscito raggiante da Giannino, dopo aver preso De Jong spara le sue solite idiozie come "Il mercato si fa all'ultima settimana", "siamo ultracompetitivi (dopo aver venduto T.Silva, Ibra e l'addio di Seedorf, Nesta e tutti gli altri senatori)", "abbiamo colmato il gap" e altre stupidaggini.


----------



## Raryof (29 Maggio 2017)

Ho male agli occhi.


----------



## Red&Black Storm (31 Maggio 2017)

Non l'ho mai sopportato. I suoi modi arroganti e quasi mafiosi mi hanno sempre infastidito. Per non parlare delle infinte per per il culo nei confronti dei tifosi. Le celebri frasi "siamo ultracompetitivi, a posto così" mi risuonano ancora in testa.
Stavo cominciando a credere, per colpa di costui, che il mercato fosse aperto dal 29 al 31 agosto.
Per fortuna è sparito.


----------



## Maximo (3 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questo video è un'altra perla di Galliani. Uscito raggiante da Giannino, dopo aver preso De Jong spara le sue solite idiozie come "Il mercato si fa all'ultima settimana", "siamo ultracompetitivi (dopo aver venduto T.Silva, Ibra e l'addio di Seedorf, Nesta e tutti gli altri senatori)", "abbiamo colmato il gap" e altre stupidaggini.



"Il mercato si fa gli ultimi sette giorni" cit.
A sentire quest'intervista sembrava che che il Milan avesse acquistato CR7. Oggi che abbiamo Fassone e Mirabelli sembra di essersi risvegliati dopo un brutto sogno


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Giugno 2017)

Maximo ha scritto:


> "Il mercato si fa gli ultimi sette giorni" cit.
> A sentire quest'intervista sembrava che che il Milan avesse acquistato CR7. Oggi che abbiamo Fassone e Mirabelli sembra di essersi risvegliati dopo un brutto sogno



Era il mercato dei pezzenti.
Aspettare gli ultimi sette giorni per vedere , dopo che le big si erano mosse, se si poteva lavorare su qualche esubero dei grandi clubs. Un avvoltoio che si fiondava sulle carcasse, altro che condor.
Certo che definire de jong playmaker, spostare montolivo come mezz'ala insieme a tutto il resto....
Ragazzi questo di calcio non capisce e non capiva una benemerita...


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questo video è un'altra perla di Galliani. Uscito raggiante da Giannino, dopo aver preso De Jong spara le sue solite idiozie come "Il mercato si fa all'ultima settimana", "siamo ultracompetitivi (dopo aver venduto T.Silva, Ibra e l'addio di Seedorf, Nesta e tutti gli altri senatori)", "abbiamo colmato il gap" e altre stupidaggini.



playmaker De Jong


----------



## kolao95 (3 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questo video è un'altra perla di Galliani. Uscito raggiante da Giannino, dopo aver preso De Jong spara le sue solite idiozie come "Il mercato si fa all'ultima settimana", "siamo ultracompetitivi (dopo aver venduto T.Silva, Ibra e l'addio di Seedorf, Nesta e tutti gli altri senatori)", "abbiamo colmato il gap" e altre stupidaggini.



'Sto video è allucinante, dice una serie infinita di ****... con la sua solita faccia da schiaffi.. Ci avrebbe inevitabilmente portato alla retrocessione nel giro di poco tempo questo maledetto pezzente.


----------



## alcyppa (3 Giugno 2017)

Ma perchè 'sto thread continua a saltare fuori?

Daje ragazzi, facciamolo perire nei meandri meno letti di MW.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2017)

Colpa di [MENTION=2309]Maximo[/MENTION]


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Giugno 2017)

Secondo me è giusto tornare qui ogni tanto, così come nel thread dell'altro malefico, per non dimenticare lo scempio di questi anni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è giusto tornare qui ogni tanto, così come nel thread dell'altro malefico, per non dimenticare lo scempio di questi anni.


Il video di sopra su De Jong, comunque, è clamoroso.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il video di sopra su De Jong, comunque, è clamoroso.



Appena risentito adesso...oltre all'assurdità dell'ultima settimana e a quelle su De Jong, spicca nel finale "i tifosi devono ringraziare Silvio Berlusconi" (per De Jong pagato circa 4 mln e Niang e Bojan presi quasi a zero) e dulcis in fundo "Adesso sono cavoli del signor Allegri che non deve più arrivare terzo ma vincere lo scudetto", quando invece Allegri fece un miracolo ad arrivare terzo con una squadra che in difesa e a centrocampo era da metà classifica....allucinante!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Appena risentito adesso...oltre all'assurdità dell'ultima settimana e a quelle su De Jong, spicca nel finale "i tifosi devono ringraziare Silvio Berlusconi" (per De Jong pagato circa 4 mln e Niang e Bojan presi quasi a zero) e dulcis in fundo "Adesso sono cavoli del signor Allegri che non deve più arrivare terzo ma vincere lo scudetto", quando invece Allegri fece un miracolo ad arrivare terzo con una squadra che in difesa e a centrocampo era da metà classifica....allucinante!


La supponenza con cui dice di sapere come si faccia mercato, cioè nell'ultima settimana di agosto; i giornalisti compiacenti, poi. 
Questo abbiamo dovuto sopportare per dieci anni... ma come minimo voglio Belotti, James Rodriguez e tutto il meglio d'Europa in una sola estate.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2017)




----------



## sette (4 Giugno 2017)

chissà quanto ha pianto ieri sera... E IO GODO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questo video è un'altra perla di Galliani. Uscito raggiante da Giannino, dopo aver preso De Jong spara le sue solite idiozie come "Il mercato si fa all'ultima settimana", "siamo ultracompetitivi (dopo aver venduto T.Silva, Ibra e l'addio di Seedorf, Nesta e tutti gli altri senatori)", "abbiamo colmato il gap" e altre stupidaggini.




Questa intervista più di tante parole spiega il declino del Milan: un AD totalmente incompetente che si vanta di aver preso uno scarto di una big europea. 

E nonostante ciò pretende che con gli scarti raccattati si debba pure puntare allo scudetto.

Eravamo davvero diventati una barzelletta, cene "di mercato", pantomime con Ancelotti, svendita dei big, acquisti nelle ultime ore di mercato, giocatori presi dal Genoa ecc. ecc. ed a tutto questo dobbiamo aggiungerci una schiera di giornalisti sempre pronti ad esaltare Galliani che aveva fatto l'ennesimo "colpo di mercato".


----------



## Freddy Manson (7 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questo video è un'altra perla di Galliani. Uscito raggiante da Giannino, dopo aver preso De Jong spara le sue solite idiozie come "Il mercato si fa all'ultima settimana", "siamo ultracompetitivi (dopo aver venduto T.Silva, Ibra e l'addio di Seedorf, Nesta e tutti gli altri senatori)", "abbiamo colmato il gap" e altre stupidaggini.



Ma che cosa ci siamo dovuti sorbire???

- "Abbiamo preso De Jong per metterlo playmaker davanti alla difesa; per noi è uno dei migliori d'Europa". Ma l'avete ringraziato voi Berlusconi???
- "Bisogna stare calmi. Dopo 26 anni di Milan credo di aver imparato come si fa il mercato: il mercato si fa gli ultimi 7 giorni". Fassone e Mirabelli, avete capito? Voi che non capite una fava specchiatevi al Condom: al ritiro ci si presenta senza nuovi acquisti!
- "Con l'acquisto di questi 3 giocatori (Niang, De Jong e Bojan) abbiamo colmato il gap". ...

Grazie e ai cinesi il nostro fegato può tornare alla vita di sempre.

PS Guardando questo video mi sono innervosito come poche volte prima d'ora. Che sia maledetto zio Fester


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questo video è un'altra perla di Galliani. Uscito raggiante da Giannino, dopo aver preso De Jong spara le sue solite idiozie come "Il mercato si fa all'ultima settimana", "siamo ultracompetitivi (dopo aver venduto T.Silva, Ibra e l'addio di Seedorf, Nesta e tutti gli altri senatori)", "abbiamo colmato il gap" e altre stupidaggini.



Mamma mia, mamma mia...

Ogni volta che passo su questo topic, mi viene la nausea.


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2017)

sembra lontano anni luce...


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Giugno 2017)

Ora #siamoappostocosi


----------



## Tahva (7 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questo video è un'altra perla di Galliani. Uscito raggiante da Giannino, dopo aver preso De Jong spara le sue solite idiozie come "Il mercato si fa all'ultima settimana", "siamo ultracompetitivi (dopo aver venduto T.Silva, Ibra e l'addio di Seedorf, Nesta e tutti gli altri senatori)", "abbiamo colmato il gap" e altre stupidaggini.



Dice robe talmente allucinanti che sembra una parodia di sé stesso, invece le ha dette veramente e con convinzione.
"Si fa nell'ultima settimana, NELL'ULTIMA SETTIMANA!"

A mai più.


----------



## Albijol (8 Giugno 2017)

De Jong playmaker davanti alla difesa è la frase simbolo che descrive quanto poco il Condor capisse di calcio. D'altronde i maggiori successi li abbiamo avuti quando Galliani nel Milan aveva tutto un altro ruolo. Scrivete su google "ultimo uomo galliani" e rinfrescatevi la memoria.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2017)

In questi stessi giorni, l'anno scorso, c'era una trattativa per ARBELOA


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2017)

Parlava e faceva calcio senza capire di calcio.
Sublime.


----------



## Crox93 (8 Giugno 2017)

Posso capire Berlusconi ma questo maiale che ci fa in questa sezione? Via lui e Pirlo.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Giugno 2017)

il dirigente più sopravalutato della STORIA del calcio, lo penso veramente. Questo di calcio non capisce proprio niente...


----------



## 666psycho (8 Giugno 2017)

quanti insulti si perdono.. mamma mia.. non dovremo neanche più nominarlo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In questi stessi giorni, l'anno scorso, c'era una trattativa per ARBELOA


Oggi, invece, abbiamo comprato uno dei migliori terzini del mondo a 5 milioni in meno rispetto a Bertolacci


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Giugno 2017)

Complimenti al dottor (?) Galliani, l'ultima polpetta (e che polpetta) in collaborazione con Raiola e Donnarumma è un capolavoro. Ora spero che la società non faccia più entrare questo maiale a S.Siro.

Levate questo essere immondo nella Hall of Fame per favore.


----------



## Coripra (15 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Complimenti al dottor (?) Galliani, l'ultima polpetta (e che polpetta) in collaborazione con Raiola e Donnarumma è un capolavoro. Ora spero che la società non faccia più entrare questo maiale a S.Siro.
> 
> Levate questo essere immondo nella Hall of Fame per favore.



AH... non lo penso solo io allora...


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Complimenti al dottor (?) Galliani, l'ultima polpetta (e che polpetta) in collaborazione con Raiola e Donnarumma è un capolavoro. Ora spero che la società non faccia più entrare questo maiale a S.Siro.
> 
> *Levate questo essere immondo nella Hall of Fame per favore*.


.


----------



## sballotello (15 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Complimenti al dottor (?) Galliani, l'ultima polpetta (e che polpetta) in collaborazione con Raiola e Donnarumma è un capolavoro. Ora spero che la società non faccia più entrare questo maiale a S.Siro.
> 
> Levate questo essere immondo nella Hall of Fame per favore.



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Complimenti al dottor (?) Galliani, l'ultima polpetta (e che polpetta) in collaborazione con Raiola e Donnarumma è un capolavoro. Ora spero che la società non faccia più entrare questo maiale a S.Siro.
> 
> Levate questo essere immondo nella Hall of Fame per favore.



.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Complimenti al dottor (?) Galliani, l'ultima polpetta (e che polpetta) in collaborazione con Raiola e Donnarumma è un capolavoro. Ora spero che la società non faccia più entrare questo maiale a S.Siro.
> 
> *Levate questo essere immondo nella Hall of Fame per favore.*



Mi associo alla richiesta, bisognerebbe fare come nel forum delle melme e creare la sezione Amarcord. Quest'essere schifoso non è degno di far parte del gruppo delle leggende milaniste.


----------



## wildfrank (15 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Levate questo essere immondo nella Hall of Fame per favore.



Come facevano nell'Egitto dei faraoni per dimenticare e disonorare chi si era reso responsabile di nefandezze (anche i reali).


----------



## hiei87 (15 Giugno 2017)

Chissà le risate che si starà facendo con i suoi amici raiola e marotta...


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Giugno 2017)

Essere immondo, schifoso, viscido, schifoso, riluttante, polpettaro. E schifoso. 

Via sto pezzo di M dalla Hall of Fame , non c'entra proprio nulla con chi ha fatto la storia di questo club


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2017)

Starà godendo come un matto questo maledetto.


----------



## Gekyn (16 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Complimenti al dottor (?) Galliani, l'ultima polpetta (e che polpetta) in collaborazione con Raiola e Donnarumma è un capolavoro. Ora spero che la società non faccia più entrare questo maiale a S.Siro.
> 
> *Levate questo essere immondo nella Hall of Fame per favore.*



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Essere immondo, schifoso, viscido, schifoso, riluttante, polpettaro. E schifoso.
> 
> Via sto pezzo di M dalla Hall of Fame , non c'entra proprio nulla con chi ha fatto la storia di questo club


Sul serio, al di là dell'astio, credo che seriamente non meriti questa sezione [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Mi unisco all'appello di togliere questo cancro da questa sezione.


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Giugno 2017)

Mangio sano, mi tengo in forma, rifuggo i vizi, perché voglio campare abbastanza a lungo per vivere tre giornate: quella in cui avrò la sicurezza che mio figlio se la può cavare da solo nella vita, quella dell'Ottava dell'AC Milan, e la terza... Verrò di persona alle esequie, lo giuro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2017)

Minuto 1:35.

Guardate l'imbarazzo e i sorrisini malefici. Si vede lontano un chilometro quanto è falso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Minuto 1:35.
> 
> Guardate l'imbarazzo e i sorrisini malefici. Si vede lontano un chilometro quanto è falso.



Voglio direee non lo so *tic*, voglio direeeee dopo trent'anni di Milan so come funziona *tic* voglio direeeeeee non c'è nessun caso Donnarumma *tic con sorriso*
E' un tic vivente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Mangio sano, mi tengo in forma, rifuggo i vizi, perché voglio campare abbastanza a lungo per vivere tre giornate: quella in cui avrò la sicurezza che mio figlio se la può cavare da solo nella vita, quella dell'Ottava dell'AC Milan, e la terza... Verrò di persona alle esequie, lo giuro.


----------



## addox (16 Giugno 2017)

Fuori dalla hall of fame, ma mettetelo in qualche sezione particolare in cui si può continuare ad infamarlo, almeno per un po, non so, una specie di cestino che non cancella i files raggiungibile da tutti.


----------



## Doctore (18 Giugno 2017)

addox ha scritto:


> Fuori dalla hall of fame, ma mettetelo in qualche sezione particolare in cui si può continuare ad infamarlo, almeno per un po, non so, una specie di cestino che non cancella i files raggiungibile da tutti.



nella sezione figli di agricola ci starebbe alla grande...o al massimo si crea una sezione figli di putt...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Complimenti al dottor (?) Galliani, l'ultima polpetta (e che polpetta) in collaborazione con Raiola e Donnarumma è un capolavoro. Ora spero che la società non faccia più entrare questo maiale a S.Siro.
> 
> *Levate questo essere immondo nella Hall of Fame per favore.*



Mi unisco all'appello...

Per questo gobbo c'è la sezione dedicata ai figli di Agricola...


----------



## TheZio (18 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Mangio sano, mi tengo in forma, rifuggo i vizi, perché voglio campare abbastanza a lungo per vivere tre giornate: quella in cui avrò la sicurezza che mio figlio se la può cavare da solo nella vita, quella dell'Ottava dell'AC Milan, e la terza... Verrò di persona alle esequie, lo giuro.



 che bello essere milanista!

Amen fratello!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2017)

Direi che il parere sia quasi unanime, un personaggio del genere non può insozzare questa sacra sezione con la sua presenza nauseabonda.
Per quanto è gobbo dentro ha regalato quell'infame di Donnarumma a 0 ai gobbi facendoci perdere una vagonata di milioni.


----------



## Sotiris (24 Giugno 2017)

A me sembra un po' esagerato quanto leggo.
Se il Milan ha fatto schifo negli ultimi 9-10 anni tranne nel 2011 il responsabile principale è e resta Berlusconi, la proprietà. Anche per il fatto di non avere licenziato un dirigente che sicuramente non era abituato a lavorare con poche risorse.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> A me sembra un po' esagerato quanto leggo.
> Se il Milan ha fatto schifo negli ultimi 9-10 anni tranne nel 2011 il responsabile principale è e resta Berlusconi, la proprietà. Anche per il fatto di non avere licenziato un dirigente che sicuramente non era abituato a lavorare con poche risorse.



Era difficile solo capire dove finiva berlusconi e dove iniziava berlusconi e viceversa.
Una creatura mostruosa.
Tutto ciò che ti chiedi è logico ma non ha una risposta.
Forse galliani è stato solo un braccio.
Ma del resto tu, ipotetico presidente di una squadra di calcio, metteresti come AD un antennista?
Io no, sinceramente. Senza offesa per gli antennisti sia chiaro, ma allestire/gestire una squadra non è la stessa cosa che orientare una parabola.


----------



## Djerry (24 Giugno 2017)

Al netto del discorso politico su cui ognuno ha chiaramente la propria idea, ma è abbastanza indiscutibile la fattispecie di vincolo che Berlusconi creava coi suoi sodali nelle aziende e nel partito, partendo dal presupposto della sua egemonia e distribuendolo col principio della fiducia.

Berlusconi non cercava il collaboratore bravo e migliore possibile, ma quello fedele. Perché solo un collaboratore fedele poteva ed ha potuto coprire anche azioni e fatti al limite del lecito, nello sport come nell'impresa e nella politica. Ma allora per avere quella fedeltà era impossibile trovare anche il merito, perché creare quel vincolo con uno capace era dieci volte più complicato che farlo con uno mediocre che non ha nulla da perdere, per esempio oltre a qualche antenna montata.


----------



## Sotiris (24 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Era difficile solo capire dove finiva berlusconi e dove iniziava berlusconi e viceversa.
> Una creatura mostruosa.
> Tutto ciò che ti chiedi è logico ma non ha una risposta.
> Forse galliani è stato solo un braccio.
> ...



Io dico che una volta che Berlusconi (attraverso Fininvest) non aveva più voglia/interesse ad un certo Milan (e per me inizia tutto con la cessione di Shevchenko e poi l'estate del 2009) avrebbe dovuto pensare a tutt'altro tipo di dirigente.
La caduta del Milan, anche nei bilanci, per me nasce
1) con i rinnovi agli eroi di Atene 2007;
2) con i patetici ritorni;
3) con l'ingaggio dei parametri zero e relative commissioni monstre ai procuratori per sopperire anche alla mancanza di liquidità in cassa;
4) coi colpi elettorali extemporanei;
5) con la confusione ingenerata dalla presenza di Barbara Berlusconi in società.

Ora Galliani sia chiaro è protagonista attivo e in negativo di questo quadro ma la cornice, il disegno e i colori li ha dati la proprietà. Con la proprietà come nelle estati 2001-2002 Galliani sarebbe ancora lodato come allora perché noi avremmo continuato a vincere.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Giugno 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Al netto del discorso politico su cui ognuno ha chiaramente la propria idea, ma è abbastanza indiscutibile la fattispecie di vincolo che Berlusconi creava coi suoi sodali nelle aziende e nel partito, partendo dal presupposto della sua egemonia e distribuendolo col principio della fiducia.
> 
> Berlusconi non cercava il collaboratore bravo e migliore possibile, ma quello fedele. Perché solo un collaboratore fedele poteva ed ha potuto coprire anche azioni e fatti al limite del lecito, nello sport come nell'impresa e nella politica. Ma allora per avere quella fedeltà era impossibile trovare anche il merito, perché creare quel vincolo con uno capace era dieci volte più complicato che farlo con uno mediocre che non ha nulla da perdere, per esempio oltre a qualche antenna montata.



Perfetto mister Sedinho
A me nessuno leva dalla testa che il geometra capisce nulla di calcio giocato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perfetto mister Sedinho
> *A me nessuno leva dalla testa che il geometra capisce nulla di calcio giocato*.


È così. Il Milan di Sacchi è nato grazie a Sacchi stesso, unitamente alla disponibilità del presidente; dopodiché, il Milan di Ancelotti è nato grazie ad Ariedo Braida.
Il Milan di Galliani è stato quello di fine anni '90 e, guarda caso, quello del post-Atene degli ultimi dieci anni, cioè i due peggiori Milan della storia berlusconiana (il secondo, probabilmente, il peggiore di sempre).
L'unico merito di Galliani, nella sua storia al Milan, è stato amministrativo, cioè quello di creare un compartimento marketing, però sempre grazie all'impulso di Berlusconi, laddove non ne esisteva nessuno da nessun altra parte.
I meriti di Galliani sono pochi, limitati ed extracalcistici; purtroppo il condor c'ha sempre messo la faccia e, quindi, s'è preso sempre i meriti delle nostre vittorie, oltre alla qualifica di "miglior dirigente del mondo", ma il condor di calcio non c'ha mai capito nulla.
Ragazzi, uno che chiama De Jong playmaker, dopo aver visto allo stadio in quel ruolo Ancelotti, Albertini e Pirlo, la dice veramente lunga...


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Io dico che una volta che Berlusconi (attraverso Fininvest) non aveva più voglia/interesse ad un certo Milan (e per me inizia tutto con la cessione di Shevchenko e poi l'estate del 2009) avrebbe dovuto pensare a tutt'altro tipo di dirigente.
> La caduta del Milan, anche nei bilanci, per me nasce
> 1) con i rinnovi agli eroi di Atene 2007;
> 2) con i patetici ritorni;
> ...



Secondo me no, perchè a differenza di allora, oggi al milan berlusconi sarebbe contato poco e niente come negli ultimi 4-5 anni, ha altro a cui pensare.
Pertanto galliani ha potere assoluto, una sorta di governatore plenipotenziario per conto di altri, e da anni e anni sta mungendo il milan per guadagni personali a se e ad amici.
Se avessero dato a galliani 150 mln da spendere sul mercato, sono CERTO al 101% che non ci saremmo seriamente rafforzati, ma anzi sarebbero stati la nostra rovina: polpette polpette e ancora polpette.
Questo di calcio non capisce nulla, e a costo di sembrare drastico è l'unico a non avere ALCUN merito nei successi dell'era berlusconi.
Si limitava ad andare col portafoglio pieno a prendere i giocatori che Braida (lui si fenomeno) gli indicava.
Per me è così e nessuno mi farà mai cambiare idea.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Luglio 2017)

Spero tu abbia visto interamente la conferenza oggi in modo che tu possa vedere come si lavora e come si risponde alle domande.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Sto maledetto.
Quelli di adesso lavorano, lui passava mesi al mare mentre i suoi amici procuratori corrotti smafiavano sulla nostra pelle.


----------



## malos (5 Luglio 2017)

Quanto ci manchi....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2017)

Giusto riesumare il topic dopo la conferenza stampa epica di oggi


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Incredibile che abbia passato gli ultimi anni illeso senza che nessuno alla fine lo abbia linciato per strada..

Ha portato i tifosi a dei travasi di bile....


Mamma mia cosa darei per uno scudetto quest'anno in faccia a sto maledetto


----------



## de sica (5 Luglio 2017)

Mi piace ricordarlo così durante giugno/luglio 
[MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mi piace ricordarlo così durante giugno/luglio
> [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]



Mamma mia robe che vorresti manganellarlo a sangue!!!

Cioè l'estate scorsa vi ricordate i due mesi ad Ibiza dove aveva "spostato il suo quartier generale"?

A proposito di Ibiza...speriamo non sia ancora da quelle parti...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mi piace ricordarlo così durante giugno/luglio
> [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mi piace ricordarlo così durante giugno/luglio
> [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]



Dio mio che schifo.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>


----------



## Tobi (5 Luglio 2017)

"dopo 29 anni di calciomercato credo di aver capito come funziona, l'esperienza mi insegna che le migliori operazioni si fanno l'ultima settimana di agosto"


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Luglio 2017)

Quanto era viscido e squallido questo personaggio? Che sollievo non dover più avere a che fare con certa gente.


----------



## Miracle1980 (5 Luglio 2017)

Speriamo Fassone riesca a vincere almeno la metá di quello che ha vinto Galliani. E lo dico senza alcuna malizia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2017)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Speriamo Fassone riesca a vincere almeno la metá di quello che ha vinto Galliani. E lo dico senza alcuna malizia.



A me basta che i nuovi dirigenti lavorino per il bene del Milan e non per i loro interessi come i vecchi dirigenti. Con questo presupposto si può partire a vincere di nuovo qualcosa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia sono passati ormai quasi 3 mesi e ancora non ci credo *-*, finalmente gente seria che fa mercato.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Luglio 2017)

chi è?


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Luglio 2017)

Oggi niente tic, sorrisetto a denti gialli, domande di Peppe scemo, deliri sulla rosa e ammiccamenti vari. E sono passati solo 3 mesi


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mi piace ricordarlo così durante giugno/luglio
> [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]



Nati per lavorare...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Crox93 (6 Luglio 2017)

Questo topic mi da continui stimoli di vomito


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2017)




----------



## mandraghe (9 Luglio 2017)

Giusto un anno fa in questi giorni stavamo con le chiappe strette per il possibile arrivo di Franco Vazquez dal Palermo...se ci ripenso vedere gente come Rodriguez, Calhanoglu e Conti vestire la nostra maglia mi sembra davvero fantascienza. 

Franco Vazquez....mamma mia come eravamo caduti in basso.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Luglio 2017)

Triumvirato di sgobboni


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Luglio 2017)

L'anno scorso chi trattava questo impedito? Arbeloa?


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Triumvirato di sgobboni



Questa me l' ero persa...e c'è pure chi non credeva al fatto che dietro al casino di Donnarumma c'era lui....sia maledetto....


----------



## mandraghe (14 Luglio 2017)

Dixit Galliani: "Dopo 26 anni di Milan credo di aver imparato come si fa il mercato: il mercato si fa negli ultimi 7 giorni, è inutile agitarsi prima".


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dixit Galliani: "Dopo 26 anni di Milan credo di aver imparato come si fa il mercato: il mercato si fa negli ultimi 7 giorni, è inutile agitarsi prima".



Lo tenevano come consigliere........


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso chi trattava questo impedito? Arbeloa?



Andava ogni sabato (casualmente ogni weekend) ad Ibiza con la scusa di trattare Musacchio perchè lì si trovava il suo agente.
Ma una giornalista aveva poi scoperto che aveva preso casa al mare. Poi Chi ha mostrato in esclusiva le foto delle sue feste a Ibiza con la moglie brasiliana e un altro gruppetto di amiche (o amici? non si capisce bene )

Dopo si, fallito Musacchio, ha preso la scusa di trattare Arbeloa, sempre a Ibiza!


----------



## MarcoUnico (14 Luglio 2017)

***** ragazzi, quest'anno neppure i giorni del condor ci possiamo godere.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Luglio 2017)

che Galliani impari qualcosa...questo si chiama fare mercato. Quel incompetente mai sarebbe riuscito a fare lo stesso mercato con gli stessi soldi..


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Luglio 2017)

Bonucci? Chi ce l'ha portatooo??? Chiiiiii????


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2017)

Non si fanno sgarbi agli amici, Tevez non mi tradisce, Matri a 12M più la squallida operazione per portare Gigio a Torino

A nome di tutti ti dico: SUCA


----------



## Love (14 Luglio 2017)

quanto stiamo godendo adesso e quanto soffrivamo con questo essere...brutti bruttissimi ricordi..


----------



## addox (14 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Triumvirato di sgobboni


Questa foto dice di più di mille parole. E' il sunto delle disgrazie di noi milanisti negli ultimi anni, fino all'affare 99.
Non so se mai si saprà la verità, ma le porcate che quest'uomo ha fatto alle spalle del Milan, e quindi di Noi tifosi, sono inimmaginabili.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

Con 40mln il Gallo avrebbe preso Astori, Pavoletti e Dzemaili.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Con 40mln il Gallo avrebbe preso Astori, Pavoletti e Dzemaili.



Non oso pensare cosa avrebbe fatto questo qua con i soldi che hanno a disposizione Fassone e Mirabelli, chissà quanti cessi avrebbe strapagato, chissà quante polpette avrebbe intascato. 

Oltre ai tre citati si sarebbe fiondato su uno come come Snejider, il profilo perfetto per Galliani: ex grande giocatore strabollito.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non oso pensare cosa avrebbe fatto questo qua con i soldi che hanno a disposizione Fassone e Mirabelli, chissà quanti cessi avrebbe strapagato, chissà quante polpette avrebbe intascato.
> 
> Oltre ai tre citati si sarebbe fiondato su uno come come Snejider, il profilo perfetto per Galliani: ex grande giocatore strabollito.


Snejider come riserva secondo me ci sta alla grande.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Chi ce l'ha portato il nostro leader difensivo e futuro capitano? Non certo lui che trattava Arbeloa ...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Con 40mln il Gallo avrebbe preso Astori, Pavoletti e Dzemaili.



Esatto !


----------



## mandraghe (14 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Snejider come riserva secondo me ci sta alla grande.




Ci starebbe, però con Galliani probabilmente sarebbe stato il colpo principale con ennesima vanteria del condor ed acclamazioni dei giullari.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Luglio 2017)

E' stato svelato il segreto della fantastica campagna acquisti fatta da Fassone e Mirabelli,

in pratica si è scoperto che Galliani mentre stava svuotando l'armadietto di Milanello abbia fatto inavvertitamente cadere da una tasca un foglio con tutto il programma del mercato nel caso i cinesi non fossero riusciti a prendere il Milan.

Naturalmente l'unica differenza è che lui aveva programmato tutti gli acquisti dal 29 al 31 agosto, spendendo un quinto,
ma si sa che i nostri debbano acquisire ancora esperienza.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Luglio 2017)

Basta vedere cosa stava facendo nell'estate 2015, prima della chiusura dei rubinetti. Si fiondò subito su Jakson Martinez e Kondogbia, rimediando oltretutto due figuracce in mondovisione, e ripiegò su Bacca e Bertolacci. Prese a 9 milioni Luiz Adriano, il cui contratto sarebbe scaduto 6 mesi dopo, spese un trentello per Romagnoli, pagò 8 milioni di commissione per Ely, che per un mesetto veniva descritto come il nuovo Baresi, e cercò invano di prendere Witsel.
Non oso immaginare cosa avrebbe combinato quest'estate...


----------



## CrisRs (14 Luglio 2017)

notare alcune differenze...
uno ha comprato Bonucci dalla Juve, l'altro ci ha preso Matri dalla Juve...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Snejider come riserva secondo me ci sta alla grande.



Ma dove???

Infatti vedo che Barca e Real o giù di lì si fiondano su queste cariatidi rinsecchite...

Sono ripieghi se non hai i soldi, sennò le riserve si chiamano Renato Sanches, Isco, Andre Gomes..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Clarenzio (30 Luglio 2017)

I 3 mesi sotto l'ombrellone a parlare di mister X, mentre gli altri lavoravano.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Quale giorno migliore per rievocare questo video se non oggi che e' il suo compleanno


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> I 3 mesi sotto l'ombrellone a parlare di mister X, mentre gli altri lavoravano.



Ma vi rendete conto di come trattava i tifosi ? Mister X , occhi cerulei ... e poi non era nessuno !!! Non arrivò mai !!!


----------



## sballotello (30 Luglio 2017)

ma merita di esistere questo topic? io cancellerei tutto, non riporterei piu di nulla di cio che lo riguarda


----------



## Sotiris (30 Luglio 2017)

Auguri zio Fester! Nel bene o nel male (anche) a te legate tutte le vittorie, che io ricordi e abbia vissuto, della mia squadra del cuore.


----------



## Crox93 (30 Luglio 2017)

Gli auguri non te li faccio maiale, però colgo l'occasione del tuo inutile compleanno per ribadire il mio sostegno a tutti colori che vogliono cancellare questo topic


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (30 Luglio 2017)

auguri a chi ha contribuito a farci diventare una delle squadre piu vincenti al mondo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2017)

Un anno in più, certo che si festeggia


----------



## Wildbone (30 Luglio 2017)

Auguri schifoso pezzo d'uomo. Da quando non ci sei, il Milan è rinato. Grazie per esserti fatto bello con il Milan, con i soldi e la competenza di altri. E grazie anche per averci portato nel baratro più oscuro, per aver calpestato la dignità dei tifosi, e per aver sfruttato la nostra squadra per intascarti milioni su milioni. Ma sta tranquillo, vecchio, la vita tornerà a saldare il conto, prima o poi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> I 3 mesi sotto l'ombrellone a parlare di mister X, mentre gli altri lavoravano.


"Taiwo molto forte"


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Luglio 2017)

Chi si ricorda il contributo di Galliani (i soldi erano di Silvietto, il mercato lo faceva Braida) si ricordi anche le luci di Marsiglia che ci sono costate probabilmente 1-2 coppe campioni.


----------



## Black (30 Luglio 2017)

madonna che bello pensare che ce ne siamo liberati!!


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Luglio 2017)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> auguri a chi ha contribuito a farci diventare una delle squadre piu vincenti al mondo.


.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Luglio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ma merita di esistere questo topic? io cancellerei tutto, non riporterei piu di nulla di cio che lo riguarda


Chi odia non dimentica.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Luglio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ma merita di esistere questo topic? io cancellerei tutto, non riporterei piu di nulla di cio che lo riguarda



CERTO che deve esistere: deve rimanere qui ai posteri a futura memoria di cosa ha fatto sto maledetto negli ultimi 10 anni

Attenzione: se il Milan adesso dovesse tornare grande ve lo dico io, i 10 anni della VERGOGNA verrebbero da tutti dimenticati e il duo B&G ricordato solo per le vittorie..no no no..troppo comodo

Queste devono rimanere qui come testimonianze storiche per ricordare anche ai nuovi cosa NON DOVRANNO MAI FARE


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Agosto 2017)

Sulla distruzione del Milan perpetrata dal signor Galliani, risuonano ancora le lapidarie parole di Paolo Maldini di 2 anni fa:

_"Ricordo quando Leo mi voleva a tutti i costi per fare il direttore sportivo, ma il signor Galliani disse che ormai la figura del DS era superata. Questo non è vero, se ti circondi di persone preparate qualche errore in meno lo fai, invece *Galliani si sente onnipotente.*
Prendiamo l'esempio di Pirlo: se un allenatore lo considera finito, inutile, deve esserci qualcuno in società che ribatte, perchè il giocatore è un patrimonio del club. Se ci fosse stato un DS non lo avremmo regalato alla Juventus.
Purtroppo *non esiste un progetto ed il Milan di oggi non ha una struttura all'altezza. Non ci si può permettere di non avere una rete di osservatori all'altezza.* Questo Milan è indietro anni luce anche rispetto a società ben più piccole."

"Galliani è un grandissimo dirigente, ma non è in grado di capire i giocatori. *Vuole fare tutto lui e questo non è possibile. Se ti affidi sempre agli stessi procuratori, ad uno in particolare, a volte puoi fare l'affare, molte altre no.* Alla base del lavoro deve esserci la conoscenza, ma Braida negli ultimi anni aveva avuto un ruolo marginale e non c'era più Leonardo per valutare i giocatori."_

Dedicato a chi ancora ringrazia l'antennista tuttofare Adriano Galliani.


----------



## patriots88 (8 Agosto 2017)

Tutto giusto

Peccato che detto da Maldini è come se il bue dia del cornuto all asino


----------



## __king george__ (17 Agosto 2017)

toh...per non dimenticare il mitico Adriano  







(la foto è vecchia)


----------



## panteganus (21 Agosto 2017)

siamo la squadra di calcio che negli ultimi 40 anni tolti gli anni dispari ha vinto piu partite in casa durante il periodo estivo e autunnale. questo malgrado la tassazione avversa e l'euro debole!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (29 Agosto 2017)

Dai Adriano, 
Chiama facs e Mirabelli e insegna loro come si acquista a destra e manca negli ultimi tre giorni di mercato.
Parametri zero, occasioni a saldo...

Fagli prendere ancora qualcuno...


----------



## Black (29 Agosto 2017)

Mi manca un pò il condor...siamo proprio nei suoi giorni. Chissà chi ci avrebbe portato... Cassano? Adebayor? Obi Mikel?


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> Mi manca un pò il condor...siamo proprio nei suoi giorni. Chissà chi ci avrebbe portato... Cassano? Adebayor? Obi Mikel?



Pazzini è in rotta con il Verona..
Occhio che certi amori non finiscono.. fanno dei giri immensi e..


----------



## Boomer (29 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> Mi manca un pò il condor...siamo proprio nei suoi giorni. Chissà chi ci avrebbe portato... Cassano? Adebayor? Obi Mikel?



Pavoletti pagandolo 20 ML.


----------



## Zenos (8 Settembre 2017)

Godo al solo pensiero che gli han quasi azzerato la rosa di scappati di casa che aveva creato...Chissà come avrà rosicato ad ogni cessione...


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2018)

questo pensava davvero che Perez lo chiamasse al Real dopo il Milan probabilmente.....


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2019)

Sicuramente ora se la ride...


----------



## __king george__ (30 Maggio 2019)




----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2019)

Un grazie pure a Galliani per averci ridotto così.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Giugno 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un grazie pure a Galliani per averci ridotto così.



Lui merita ringraziamenti con lode


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Settembre 2019)

Galliani è stato ed è tutt'ora un verme. Ma almeno in 25 anni qualcosa ha vinto, qualcosa si è portato a casa. Ha fatto più danni della grandine negli ultimi dieci anni e secondo me il duo malefico è ancora al comando in questo Milan di melma. Però una cosa mi vien comunque da dirla: Ho letto per anni che con i soldi che aveva lui da spendere erano capaci tutti di fare calciomercato. Adesso che gli acquisti buoni siano merito suo, di braida o di Gesù cristo non mi interessa. Dico solo che vedendo i soldi che abbiamo speso negli ultimi anni, no non tutti sanno fare mercato con i soldi.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Settembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Galliani è stato ed è tutt'ora un verme. Ma almeno in 25 anni qualcosa ha vinto, qualcosa si è portato a casa. Ha fatto più danni della grandine negli ultimi dieci anni e secondo me il duo malefico è ancora al comando in questo Milan di melma. Però una cosa mi vien comunque da dirla: Ho letto per anni che con i soldi che aveva lui da spendere erano capaci tutti di fare calciomercato. Adesso che gli acquisti buoni siano merito suo, di braida o di Gesù cristo non mi interessa. Dico solo che vedendo i soldi che abbiamo speso negli ultimi anni, no non tutti sanno fare mercato con i soldi.



Beh, vedi inter di moratti.


----------



## sunburn (30 Settembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho letto per anni che con i soldi che aveva lui da spendere erano capaci tutti di fare calciomercato. Adesso che gli acquisti buoni siano merito suo, di braida o di Gesù cristo non mi interessa. Dico solo che vedendo i soldi che abbiamo speso negli ultimi anni, no non tutti sanno fare mercato con i soldi.


Premetto che io non condivido il gioco al massacro su Galliani perché è impossibile che agisse contro le direttive della proprietà , ergo la responsabilità principale la attribuisco a Berlusconi che ha lasciato in prima linea Galliani come parafulmine Però la questione non è quanti soldi hai in assoluto, ma quanti soldi hai IN PIU' rispetto ai tuoi rivali. Galliani con 80 milioni prese Bacca, Bertolacci e Romagnoli: manco mezzo campione. Questo perché si è trovato a spendere quei soldi quando era già iniziato il boom dei cartellini. Ed è chiaro che se hai 100 milioni e il prezzo di mercato di un campione è 120 è un conto, se hai 300 milioni e il prezzo di mercato di un campione è 40 è tutta un'altra storia. 
Adesso mi dirai "e gli sceicchi?". Gli sceicchi, che comunque in patria hanno vinto parecchio, a livello europeo hanno avuto la sfortuna di avere a che fare con Real e Barcellona che avevano una forza economica leggermente inferiore ma che comunque hanno sempre garantito stipendi top ai loro migliori giocatori. 

Peraltro, il ciclo più recente(quello di Ancelotti) è nato anche grazie a un'incredibile combinazione di eventi fortunati: Pirlo e Seedorf scaricati dall'Inter come fossero due pipponi, Nesta ceduto perché la Lazio stava andando a gambe all'aria, idem Rui Costa preso dalla Fiorentina, Inzaghi che litiga con Del Piero, Ancelotti silurato dalla Juve perché Van Der Sar faceva papere a raffica facendogli perdere due scudetti ecc. Tutti giocatori già conosciuti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Galliani è stato ed è tutt'ora un verme. Ma almeno in 25 anni qualcosa ha vinto, qualcosa si è portato a casa. Ha fatto più danni della grandine negli ultimi dieci anni e secondo me il duo malefico è ancora al comando in questo Milan di melma. Però una cosa mi vien comunque da dirla: Ho letto per anni che con i soldi che aveva lui da spendere erano capaci tutti di fare calciomercato. Adesso che gli acquisti buoni siano merito suo, di braida o di Gesù cristo non mi interessa. Dico solo che vedendo i soldi che abbiamo speso negli ultimi anni, no non tutti sanno fare mercato con i soldi.



Assolutamente.

Dai 400 milioni in mano a Galliani e ti costruisce una squadra da scudetto, senza se e senza ma. Negli ultimi anni lui agiva da sicario verso il Milan, ma doveva farlo, era agli ordini di Belluccone che dopo il Lodo Mondadori e la disfatta politica di fine 2011 aveva deciso che di soldi per il Milan non ce n’erano più, e di affossarlo in maniera terrificante per assicurarsi che la rinascita sarebbe stata molto difficile, proteggendo in tal modo il suo ego di Brescidente, che tutto vuole meno che altri vincano col Milan.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Premetto che io non condivido il gioco al massacro su Galliani perché è impossibile che agisse contro le direttive della proprietà , ergo la responsabilità principale la attribuisco a Berlusconi che ha lasciato in prima linea Galliani come parafulmine Però la questione non è quanti soldi hai in assoluto, ma quanti soldi hai IN PIU' rispetto ai tuoi rivali. Galliani con 80 milioni prese Bacca, Bertolacci e Romagnoli: manco mezzo campione. Questo perché si è trovato a spendere quei soldi quando era già iniziato il boom dei cartellini. Ed è chiaro che se hai 100 milioni e il prezzo di mercato di un campione è 120 è un conto, se hai 300 milioni e il prezzo di mercato di un campione è 40 è tutta un'altra storia.
> Adesso mi dirai "e gli sceicchi?". Gli sceicchi, che comunque in patria hanno vinto parecchio, a livello europeo hanno avuto la sfortuna di avere a che fare con Real e Barcellona che avevano una forza economica leggermente inferiore ma che comunque hanno sempre garantito stipendi top ai loro migliori giocatori.
> 
> Peraltro, il ciclo più recente(quello di Ancelotti) è nato anche grazie a un'incredibile combinazione di eventi fortunati: Pirlo e Seedorf scaricati dall'Inter come fossero due pipponi, Nesta ceduto perché la Lazio stava andando a gambe all'aria, idem Rui Costa preso dalla Fiorentina, Inzaghi che litiga con Del Piero, Ancelotti silurato dalla Juve perché Van Der Sar faceva papere a raffica facendogli perdere due scudetti ecc. Tutti giocatori già conosciuti.



Gli sceicchi hanno avuto la sfortuna di avere meno peso politico di Barca e Real, che prima inventano l’FPF per incularli (da un certo punto di vista è stato un bene, perché sarebbe impossibile competere con gente che può spendere 1 miliardo e mezzo di euro in cartellini ad ogni sessione di mercato), e poi vincono due Champions su quattro rubate (il Real) e il Barcellona nel 2009 vince una Champions arrivando in fondo grazia a furti clamorosi commessi ai danni del Chelsea, che valsero al club catalano il soprannome “Uefalona”.

Sul resto concordo in pieno però, torneremo a vedere la luce con la nuova proprietà e i ricavi da stadio, se saranno davvero quelli preventivati, cioè 120 milioni [che si aggiungerebbero al budget basico che anche in un anno come questo non è stato infieriore agli 80 milioni]. dovremo avere un budget per stagione simile se non superiore a quello avuto nell’anno del cinefake, con la differenza che quell’anno fu una tantum, noi lo avremo sempre. E a quel punto, con 200/250 milioni per stagione da spendere, rimane difficile non svoltare e non tornare in CL, che aumenterebbe i ricavi ancora di più portandoci a livelli ben superiori alla Juve attuale, basti pensare che l’Inter attuale con due anni di CL fattura oltre 400 e se avesse i ricavi da stadio già ora fatturerebbe più dei gobbi nonostante otto anni di zero tituli. Rimane solo da sperare che i prezzi dei cartellini non salgano ulteriormente nel frattempo, perché se un Lukaku qualunque arrivasse a costare 130 milioni allora ciao core.


----------



## Controcorrente (2 Ottobre 2019)

Vi piaccia o no, che sia stata fortuna o meno ma finché Galliani ha avuto Budget ha sempre fatto squadre pari o superiori a quanto speso nel calciomercato. Lasciamo stare gli ultimi anni in cui il budget era "negativo" (anche i 90mln famosi erano del tutto teorici, l'operazione con il Genoa era chiaramente finanziaria come le altre...ma voi fate finta ancora di non capirlo pensando a delle "tangenti" o complotti mondiali). Detto ciò l'ultimo Galliani ha lasciato un Milan scarso, e i superstiti sono questi:

Donnarumma
Romagnoli
Calabria
Bonaventura
Suso

A questi vanno aggiunti negli anni post Berlusconi circa 450mln tra budget mercato e circa altri 100mln di ricavati dalle vendite. Onestamente, dare la colpa a Galliani del Milan attuale dopo la quantità di denaro spesa in questi anni..mi fa veramente sorridere.

Ma si sa, molti sono prima tifosi anti-Berlusconi che Milanisti a quanto sembra, e dalla memoria molto corta.


----------



## Manue (2 Ottobre 2019)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Vi piaccia o no, che sia stata fortuna o meno ma finché Galliani ha avuto Budget ha sempre fatto squadre pari o superiori a quanto speso nel calciomercato. Lasciamo stare gli ultimi anni in cui il budget era "negativo" (anche i 90mln famosi erano del tutto teorici, l'operazione con il Genoa era chiaramente finanziaria come le altre...ma voi fate finta ancora di non capirlo pensando a delle "tangenti" o complotti mondiali). Detto ciò l'ultimo Galliani ha lasciato un Milan scarso, e i superstiti sono questi:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Romagnoli
> ...



Cosa c'entra?
Con i soldi che aveva lui, anch'io avrei fatto un mercato positivo, 
prendevo i migliori!

Il suo valore è emerso quando i soldi sono calati...

dai su, 
era un gran manager, 
ma di calciatori capiva poco... appena andato via Braida è sprofondato


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Vi piaccia o no, che sia stata fortuna o meno ma finché Galliani ha avuto Budget ha sempre fatto squadre pari o superiori a quanto speso nel calciomercato. Lasciamo stare gli ultimi anni in cui il budget era "negativo" (anche i 90mln famosi erano del tutto teorici, l'operazione con il Genoa era chiaramente finanziaria come le altre...ma voi fate finta ancora di non capirlo pensando a delle "tangenti" o complotti mondiali). Detto ciò l'ultimo Galliani ha lasciato un Milan scarso, e i superstiti sono questi:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Romagnoli
> ...



450 milioni di cui i primi 250 serviti per prendere 11 giocatori dato che lui aveva infarcito la rosa di gente nemmeno presentabile, cotta, rotta, in prestito..

Hanno lasciato le macerie


----------



## pazzomania (2 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 450 milioni di cui i primi 250 serviti per prendere 11 giocatori dato che lui aveva infarcito la rosa di gente nemmeno presentabile, cotta, rotta, in prestito..
> 
> Hanno lasciato le macerie



Quello che dicevo sempre anche per """"difendere"""" (virgolette numerose, son volute) Mirabelli, era proprio questo.

Ok, ha speso 200 milioni (che in un mercato come oggi, sono briciole in un top team che da 0 vuole arrivare a 100), ma ha dovuto rifare una squadra intera perchè non avevamo numericamente gli uomini per disputare una stagione di Serie A, grazie alla non lungimiranza della precedente gestione.

Poi c'è chi dice che ne servivano 3 forti.. invece che 11 scommesse, senza pensare che non è calcio a 7.


----------



## Black (2 Ottobre 2019)

vabbè che siamo messi male, ma sul serio qualcuno sta rimpiangendo Galliani?


----------



## Controcorrente (2 Ottobre 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> vabbè che siamo messi male, ma sul serio qualcuno sta rimpiangendo Galliani?



Primo lo ho sempre rimpianto. E' la mia opinione personale da sempre e ritengo anzi che questi anni con sperperi pazzeschi e risultati mediocri la rafforzino. Rilancio allora... ma sul serio qualcuno crede davvero che con Galliani e 600mln investiti in 3 anni ora saremmo a 6 punti dopo 6 giornate? 


Detto ciò la storia racconta che il Milan di Berlusconi è stata una delle squadre che ha investito di più sul mercato e ha vinto tutto, ha avuto un secondo ciclo in cui gli investimenti erano limitatissimi e ha vinto tutto comunque (con campioni portati per due noccioline e colpi sul mercato geniali o incredibilmente fortunati) ed ha avuto un finale a budget 0 con il goffo tentativo di essere una squadra di livello.

Da quel momento però siamo stata la squadra che ha investito di più al mondo (e sono dati).... e dire che se siamo in questa posizione è colpa di Galliani è assurdo.

Detto ciò, non sono così pessimista come altri, il progetto attuale ha qualcosa di sensato, il vero dramma è stato il mercato Cinese (e quello conseguente dello scorso anno).


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Primo lo ho sempre rimpianto. E' la mia opinione personale da sempre e ritengo anzi che questi anni con sperperi pazzeschi e risultati mediocri la rafforzino. Rilancio allora... ma sul serio qualcuno crede davvero che con Galliani e 600mln investiti in 3 anni ora saremmo a 6 punti dopo 6 giornate?
> 
> 
> Detto ciò la storia racconta che il Milan di Berlusconi è stata una delle squadre che ha investito di più sul mercato e ha vinto tutto, ha avuto un secondo ciclo in cui gli investimenti erano limitatissimi e ha vinto tutto comunque (con campioni portati per due noccioline e colpi sul mercato geniali o incredibilmente fortunati) ed ha avuto un finale a budget 0 con il goffo tentativo di essere una squadra di livello.
> ...



La grande pecca di galliani è stata la sua totale incapacità manageriale.
Nel 2007 il Milan aveva una delle rose più forti del mondo, avevamo campioni e appeal (gli sponsor ci correvano dietro)
Noi abbiamo lasciato marcire tutto bivaccando su spot come "non si può competere con la fiscalità spagnola" e "non si può competere coi petroldollari"..tutte balle ampiamente smentite negli anni..
La verità è che non avevamo le capacità per capire come muoverci nel calcio moderno, come aumentare il fatturato, e abbiamo affossato i bilanci con regali di ingaggi assurdi a pippe e a procuratori..

Chi dobbiamo ringraziare se nel lasso di tempo in cui le altre hanno raddoppiato il fatturato noi siamo rimasti fermi?

Noi facevamo cassa solo vendendo i pezzi da 90..


----------



## Black (2 Ottobre 2019)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Primo lo ho sempre rimpianto. E' la mia opinione personale da sempre e ritengo anzi che questi anni con sperperi pazzeschi e risultati mediocri la rafforzino. Rilancio allora... ma sul serio qualcuno crede davvero che con Galliani e 600mln investiti in 3 anni ora saremmo a 6 punti dopo 6 giornate?



Silvio non avrebbe mai speso 600M, ma se anche fosse il gallo avrebbe pensato bene di sperperarli in mazzette e P0 con i soliti procuratori

Nei 3 ultimi anni di gestione Galliani abbiamo fatto un 7°, 10° e 11° posto.... rispetto al 6° e 5° degli ultimi 2, SI ha fatto di peggio



Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Detto ciò la storia racconta che il Milan di Berlusconi è stata una delle squadre che ha investito di più sul mercato e ha vinto tutto, ha avuto un secondo ciclo in cui gli investimenti erano limitatissimi e ha vinto tutto comunque (con campioni portati per due noccioline e colpi sul mercato geniali o incredibilmente fortunati) ed ha avuto un finale a budget 0 con il goffo tentativo di essere una squadra di livello.
> 
> Da quel momento però siamo stata la squadra che ha investito di più al mondo (e sono dati).... e dire che se siamo in questa posizione è colpa di Galliani è assurdo.
> 
> Detto ciò, non sono così pessimista come altri, il progetto attuale ha qualcosa di sensato, il vero dramma è stato il mercato Cinese (e quello conseguente dello scorso anno).



concordo che il vero dramma è stato il mercato cinese e tutte le toppe che abbiamo cercato di metterci. Ma se invece di Sosa, Bertolacci, Paletta e Montolivo ci fosse stata una base decente da cui ricostruire magari le cose sarebbero state diverse....o forse vista l'incompetenza di Fassone e Mirabelli anche no

però il vero grande errore del malefico duo è quello di averci usato nel post 2007 per i loro scopi, senza aver più alcun interesse. E mentre proprio in questo periodo il calcio cambiava e i top club crescevano e investivano, noi siamo rimasti al palo


----------



## __king george__ (5 Luglio 2021)

se vi capita date un'occhiata alla presentazione di Stroppa al Monza se volete farvi qualche risata

ho visto qualche pezzo e Galliani dice sempre le stesse cose da decenni

"abbiamo preso Stroppa perchè unisce i risultati al bel gioco come vuole il Presidente" "il Presidente ha sempre un grande entusiasmo" "è stato scelto dal Presidente dopo una cena ad arcore e bla bla bla"

fino alla perla del segmentino stavolta al contrario...praticamente nelle partite che lui aveva il covid hanno fatto il record negativo...quindi in pratica è colpa del Covid e della sua assenza


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2375267 ha scritto:


> se vi capita date un'occhiata alla presentazione di Stroppa al Monza se volete farvi qualche risata
> 
> ho visto qualche pezzo e Galliani dice sempre le stesse cose da decenni
> 
> ...



Il nuovo che avanza eh...


----------



## Beppe85 (5 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2375267 ha scritto:


> se vi capita date un'occhiata alla presentazione di Stroppa al Monza se volete farvi qualche risata
> 
> ho visto qualche pezzo e Galliani dice sempre le stesse cose da decenni
> 
> ...



Eppure a me manca...
Quest'estate anziché i soliti nomi che poi non arriveranno (james, isco, coutinho ecc. Tutta gente che non arriverà), con lui avremmo almeno sognato.
Messi a zero? Proviamoci.
La Juve vende cr7? E perché non al Milan?
Mbappe' libero dal prossimo anno? "Il Milan sui campioni c'è sempre".
Poi ovviamente non sarebbero mai arrivati. Silvio ci avrebbe illuso fino al giorno delle elezioni e il giorno dopo in mondovisione avrebbe detto: "Messi non verrà, per prenderlo avremmo dovuto vendere Hauge ma il ragazzo è un vero milanista e non me la sono sentita".
Era un altro calcio e loro sono ancora là.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Aprile 2022)

lo scrivo qui perchè non so dove scriverlo:

forse quest'anno è l'anno buono...a una giornata dal termine sono a meno uno dalla prima,,,,andato via Brocco i valori sono venuti fuori


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> lo scrivo qui perchè non so dove scriverlo:
> 
> forse quest'anno è l'anno buono...a una giornata dal termine sono a meno uno dalla prima,,,,andato via Brocco i valori sono venuti fuori



Azz,ho visto il post evidenziato (questo) e pensavo fosse morto anche lui 
forse (forse) è l'anno buono,ma anche in serie B tutte le squadre sono appaiate


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> lo scrivo qui perchè non so dove scriverlo:
> 
> forse quest'anno è l'anno buono...a una giornata dal termine sono a meno uno dalla prima,,,,andato via Brocco i valori sono venuti fuori


Bene, l'anno prossimo ci faremo delle grosse grasse risate. Ibra, suso, deloufeo ectt non aspettavano altro.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Bene, l'anno prossimo ci faremo delle grosse grasse risate. Ibra, suso, deloufeo ectt non aspettavano altro.


se vanno in A per me la possibilità che Ibra vada da loro è moolto concreta...


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Azz,ho visto il post evidenziato (questo) e *pensavo fosse morto anche lui *
> forse (forse) è l'anno buono,ma anche in serie B tutte le squadre sono appaiate



Pure Galliani vuoi far fuori?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pure Galliani vuoi far fuori?



No dai.
Gli ultimi anni al Milan l'ho odiato come non so che cosa,però in caso...beh,mi dispiacerebbe un sacco.
Alla fine ha gioito e sofferto assieme a noi.


----------



## Andris (30 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> lo scrivo qui perchè non so dove scriverlo:
> 
> forse quest'anno è l'anno buono...a una giornata dal termine sono a meno uno dalla prima,,,,andato via Brocco i valori sono venuti fuori


tutto aperto ancora tra secondo e terzo, perchè il Lecce ha il jolly pordenone ultimo retrocesso in casa.
la Cremonese, che oggi si è suicidata, ha il Como salvo mentre il Monza va a Perugia in lotta playoff con il Frosinone.

comunque molte partite le ha sbloccate gli ultimi minuti, tanto culo ma il mister ha portato determinazione


----------

